# Was man schon immer Ã¼ber die Geschichte wissen wollte. Der Lore-Thread



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

*Was man schon immer über die Geschichte wissen wollte! Der Lore-Thread!*

 

Kennt ihr das auch ? Ihr reist durch ein Gebiet und schließt eine Quest ab und plötzlich müsst ihr irgend eine üble Vereinigung bekämpfen, aber so richtig bescheid wisst ihr nicht über eure Gegner. Oder denkt ihr auch manchmal über die Hintergründe der Bosse nach ? Wer ist denn nun eigentlich Ragnaros und wieso bekämpfen wir ihn ? Immer wieder stellen sich beim Questen oder beim Erkunden der Welt ganz spontane Fragen.

 

Wie toll wäre es da, einen Thread zu haben, wo man einfach schnell seine Frage notieren kann und jemand anderes weiß ja vielleicht sogar die Antwort auf die Frage. So profitiert nicht nur ihr von größerem Wissen, sondern die Allgemeinheit kann ebenso daran teilhaben.

 

Ziel des Threads soll also einfach ein Fragen & Antwort Thread sein! Ihr habt eine Frage? Stellt sie hier rein! Ihr habt eine Antwort auf eine Frage? Stellt sie ebenfalls hier rein!
 

Jedoch:

*BITTE KENNZEICHNET SPOILER ALS SOLCHE.*


----------



## Bremgor (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich nicht müll labere, aber karazhan war halt, wie gesagt, Medivhs zuhause. Ich glaube, nachdem da was passiert war mit der seele von dem Dämon und als Medivh starb und dann doch nicht und dann wieder doch hat sich da alles zu Geistern entwickelt. Irgendwie so^^

und soweit ich weiß können die Natherzim nicht sterben. Vielleciht war das auch wer anders, gibt ja viele chars die nicht sterben können bis 10 leute da vorbei kommen und auf den einschlagen nur um ihn auszurauben.

Ich glaub das ist irgendwie mist, aber einzige antwort die ich weiß^^


----------



## Drolan (31. Oktober 2010)

www.wowwiki.com

dort findest du alle nötigen infos. geschichte etc.


----------



## Al_xander (31. Oktober 2010)

1. Karazhan war das Zuhause von Medivh, ist auch bekannt unter dem Namen Medivh's Turm, diese ist eine verlassene Zitadelle bzw. Burg, die angeordnet auf einer Verknüpfung von Ley-Linien im Süden der Totenwinde ist. Nachdem Medivh (der letzte Wächter von Tirisfal), Lothar und Garona getötet wurden, versiegelte sich der Turm von selbst, sodaß niemand in ihn hinein treten konnte. Aber vor kurzem wurde Karazhan wieder geöffnet - eine böse Präsenz hat den Turm als sein Eigen genommen, Geister, Dämonen und andere Wesen, aber Medivh's Gegenwart ist immer noch vorhanden auch Jahrzehnte nachdem er gestorben ist


----------



## Speck-man (31. Oktober 2010)

medivh selbst hat den dämonen zusätztlich noch zugang zum turm gewährt da medivh ja als embryo von sargeras korrumpiert wurde und somit vom anführer der brennenden legion gesteuert.
die guten nathrezim sind ziemlich feige. so wie ich das verstanden habe ziehen die sich immer auf ihre heimatwelt xoroth zurück (von xoroth kommen auch die brennenden ponys der hexer, ja es sind keine wiederbelebten, ehemals toten pferde! die leben da so!)


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Drolan schrieb:


> www.wowwiki.com
> 
> dort findest du alle nötigen infos. geschichte etc.



Bitte "Google ist dein Freund und Co. Aussagen" stecken lassen. Und soweit ich weiss ist diese Seite nicht deutsch. Außerdem ist ein Thread bei konkreten Fragen und Diskussionen viel besser.


----------



## Speck-man (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte "Google ist dein Freund und Co. Aussagen" stecken lassen. Und soweit ich weiss ist diese Seite nicht deutsch. Außerdem ist ein Thread bei konkreten Fragen und Diskussionen viel besser.



spicken kann auch jeder


----------



## Drolan (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte "Google ist dein Freund und Co. Aussagen" stecken lassen. Und soweit ich weiss ist diese Seite nicht deutsch. Außerdem ist ein Thread bei konkreten Fragen und Diskussionen viel besser.



oh verzeihung das ich behilflich sein wollte. konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass die englische sprache ein hindernis darstellt. immer diese aggressiven kiddies heutzutage. traurig.


----------



## Araken (31. Oktober 2010)

weil ich zu faul zum selberschreiben bin kopier ich einfach ma nen text^^

In den letzten Jahren sind vermehrt Adlige aus Dunkelhain in den Gebirgspass der Totenwind ausgezogen, um die Fäule, die über dem Land liegt, zu untersuchen. Sie haben den dunklen Turm betreten - ihn aber nie wieder verlassen. Es wird sogar behauptet, dass die Geister der Adligen jetzt in den Mauern Karazhans umhergehen, dazu verflucht, auf ewig in dem verfallenen Opernhaus des Turms zu feiern. Doch es gibt noch weitaus gefährlichere Geister in Medivhs makabrem Forschungszimmer, da hier dämonische Geschöpfe von dem verstörten Zauberer beschworen wurden. Trotz der ungezählten Schrecken wagen sich noch immer Abenteurer nach Karazhan - angelockt durch Gerüchte über entsetzliche Geheimnisse, die sich in den modernden Bibliotheken des alten Gemäuers verbergen. Angeblich enthalten die magischen Hallen Zauberbücher, die so mächtig sind, wie einst Medivh selbst es war.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Oktober 2010)

Drolan schrieb:


> oh verzeihung das ich behilflich sein wollte. konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass die englische sprache ein hindernis darstellt. immer diese aggressiven kiddies heutzutage. traurig.



Was ist daran "Kiddy" ? Er würde vl gern bissel über die Story diskutieren, dass geht auf so ner Seite schlecht wenn ich mich nicht täusche, oder ?


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag, kennt ihr das auch ? Ihr reist durch ein Gebiet und schließt eine Quest ab und plötzlich müsst ihr irgend eine üble Vereinigung bekämpfen, aber so richtig bescheid wisst ihr nicht über eure Gegner. Oder denkt ihr auch manchmal über die Hintergründe der Bosse nach ? Wer ist denn nun eigentlich Ragnaros und wieso bekämpfen wir ihn ?
> 
> Oder um etwas aktueller zu werden: Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Bolvar ? Viele fragen sich das bestimmt oft, ich selber nicht. Aber mir schießen auch ständig Lorefragen in den Kopf. Es wäre doch schön einen Thread zu haben, über die man ein wenig über die Geschichte der WoW reden könnte. Ich habe jetzt noch nichts Ähnliches gefunden hier. Ich halte das eigentlich für eine sehr gute Idee, auch weil ich ständig wieder Threads entdecke, wo nach bestimmten geschichtlichen Inhalten gefragt wird.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nur das der erste Boss, MOroes, der Buttler von Mediv war, aber ich versteh auch net warum da soviele Geister sind, eigentlich hat da nur Medivh, MOroes, Khadgar und ne Köchin dort gelebt

Mal´Ganis ist abgehauen in Eiskrone und die Planen, wie immer, einen neuen Angriff auf Azeroth.

Meine Frage: Wer ist Medan? Gibt es Spuren von ihm in WoW?

Edit: Medivh lebt noch er wurde wiederbelebt oder sowas, nach seiner Rückkehr hat er sich im Steinkrallengebirge in einer Höhle aufgehalten, nach der Schlacht am Hyjal wurde er nie mehr gesehen


----------



## Drolan (31. Oktober 2010)

kann man nur netter sagen. der ton macht die musik


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Hauptseite

Da findeste alles.....und auf DEUTSCH


----------



## Fipsin (31. Oktober 2010)

JA gut, ABER warum ist der Turm oben Kaput, warum Fliegt ein rieseiger Knochendrache
umher und waum steht oben ein Eeredarlord...Und wer sind die Leichen in der Karazahn 
Crypta (Offiziel nicht ZUgänglich^^)


----------



## Araken (31. Oktober 2010)

das scheint ein fall für galileo mystery zu sein


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das der erste Boss, MOroes, der Buttler von Mediv war, aber ich versteh auch net warum da soviele Geister sind, eigentlich hat da nur Medivh, MOroes, Khadgar und ne Köchin dort gelebt
> 
> Mal´Ganis ist abgehauen in Eiskrone und die Planen, wie immer, einen neuen Angriff auf Azeroth.
> 
> ...



Medan ist der Sohn von Medivh und ist ein Mensch/Orc/Draenei Mischling. Er ist der neue Wächter von Tirisfal. Er wurde von Meryl aufgezogen als Garona flüchten musste da sie von Cho'gall irgendwie Wahnsinnig gemacht wurde.

Und Medivh ist jetzt entgültig tot. Nachdem Archimonde besiegt wurde, war Medivhs soll erfüllt. So konnte er ins Licht gehen. 

Edit:
Alle die nur Flames oder dumbass antworten haben, können am besten gleich wieder umkehren. 

@Fipsin

Die Leichen sind vermutlich irgendwelche "Testpersonen" von Medivhs Schwarzer Magie.

DIe Geister sind halt die Leute, die gerade an dem Fest waren dass Medivh veranstaltete waren und dann starben als sich die Schwarze Magie entlud und ganz Totenwinde verfluchte.


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

alles wurde auch noch nicht aufgedeckt von blizzard oder so. Der Knochendrache aber war einmal ein Mitglied des Blauen Drachenschwarms, der mit dem besessenen Medivh reden wollte, dann aber von diesem getötet und so zum verfluchten Drachen wurde.
Was den Eredar angeht weiß ich selbst nicht, was er da soll, ich nehme an, einfach, um den 'Anspruch' der Legion auf den Turm zu symbolisieren...

Med'an kam bisher nicht in WoW vor, hatte auch erwartet, ihn mit Cataclysm zu sehen, aber leider ist das nicht der Fall...Er ist der Sohn von Medivh und Garona und der nächste Wächter von Tirisfal. 

Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass ihr bei so einem Thread gespoilert werden wollt, egal was noch irwann in WoW erscheint.


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Geschichte von Medan kann man in den Comics nachlesen. So ab Sammelband "Angriff der Geissel" kommt er vor. Sind 2 Bände. "Armageddon" gehört auch dazu. Jeder kostet um die 18 Euro.


----------



## Araken (31. Oktober 2010)

is medivh eigentlich tot? einige schreiben er is tot andere sagen er ist einfach nur verschwunden und ist noch irgendwo


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch mal was von einem bösen Spiegelbild von Karazhan gehöhrt, das soll direkt unter Karazhan Kopfüber sein, also als wäre es halt hinter einem Spiegel, also da stand zuminestens mal in dem Buffed Magazin, das normale Karazhan ist gegen das böse Karazhan ein Spaziergang.

vll hat die Krypta was damit zutun? sozusagen ein eingang in die andere Diemsion/ oder whatever wo das Spiegelbild ist


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

theoretisch ist er tot, aber wer weiß...am schluss der Nachtelfenmission 'Götterdämmerung' gibts ein Video, in dem er sagt: Nun ist meine Zeit gekommen. Bei den Legenden von dereinst ist nun mein Platz.

Das lässt natürlich ziemlich viel Spekulationsfreiraum, da wir hier aber von Blizzard reden, die sogar eigentlich tote wie Kael'thas oder Hogger (jaja, ihr und euer Hype  ) wiederverwerten, sollte man sich nicht festlegen.


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Drolan schrieb:


> oh verzeihung das ich behilflich sein wollte. konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass die englische sprache ein hindernis darstellt. immer diese aggressiven kiddies heutzutage. traurig.



Meine Antwort sollte nich beleidigend klingen, tut mir leid. Ich wollte damit nur darauf verweisen, dass ich besagte Seiten sogar sehr gut kenne. Die englische Sprache stellt auch keine Problematik für mich da, allerdings ist Deutsch ganz einfach angenehmer zu lesen als Deutscher, mal abgesehen von denen, für die die englische Sprache eben ein Problem darstellt. Der Thread soll eher zur Diskussion und Spekulation zur Geschichte dienen, oder eben um Fragen zu beantworten. Man kann nirgendswo konkretere Antworten finden, als in einem Forum.



Anonymus299 schrieb:


> http://forscherliga....wiki/Hauptseite
> 
> Da findeste alles.....und auf DEUTSCH



Auch diese Seite kenne ich und ich kann bestätigen, dass man nicht alles findet und sie um einiges in der Qualität schlechter ist als wowwiki.




Fipsin schrieb:


> JA gut, ABER warum ist der Turm oben Kaput, warum Fliegt ein rieseiger Knochendrache
> umher und waum steht oben ein Eeredarlord...Und wer sind die Leichen in der Karazahn
> Crypta (Offiziel nicht ZUgänglich^^)




Genau das beschäftigt mich.




Araken schrieb:


> das scheint ein fall für galileo mystery zu sein



Der Spruch ist irgendwann auch nicht mehr so lustig... 




Reflox schrieb:


> Medan ist der Sohn von Medivh und ist ein Mensch/Orc/Draenei Mischling. Er ist der neue Wächter von Tirisfal. Er wurde von Meryl aufgezogen als Garona flüchten musste da sie von Cho'gall irgendwie Wahnsinnig gemacht wurde.
> 
> Und Medivh ist jetzt entgültig tot. Nachdem Archimonde besiegt wurde, war Medivhs soll erfüllt. So konnte er ins Licht gehen.
> 
> ...




Gibt es eine Quelle für Medivhs Tod ?


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Medan ist der Sohn von Medivh und ist ein Mensch/Orc/Draenei Mischling. Er ist der neue Wächter von Tirisfal. Er wurde von Meryl aufgezogen als Garona flüchten musste da sie von Cho'gall irgendwie Wahnsinnig gemacht wurde.
> 
> Und Medivh ist jetzt entgültig tot. Nachdem Archimonde besiegt wurde, war Medivhs soll erfüllt. So konnte er ins Licht gehen.
> 
> ...



Gibs überhaupt keine hinweise in wow auf ihn? Also ich hab mal ein Bild gesehen von dem gesehen wo der mit seinen Homies vor Ahn Quiray steht


----------



## Pyrokmane (31. Oktober 2010)

In der Aktuellen MMORE von PC Games ist nachzulesen das Thrall jetzt der neue Wächter von Tirisfall ist, und deswegen auch den Posten als Kriegshäuptling der Horde ablegt.


----------



## Araken (31. Oktober 2010)

medan ist doch schon der wächter und nicht thrall


----------



## SuperSaurfang (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 2. Was genau ist nun eigentlich mit Mal'ganis und seinen Natherzim Anhängern ? Ich nehme nicht an, dass sie komplett vernichtet wurden, weiss da jemand was ?



kil jeaden wird sie bestrafen, da sie ihre mission verloren haben


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auch diese Seite kenne ich und ich kann bestätigen, dass man nicht alles findet und sie um einiges in der Qualität schlechter ist als wowwiki.



Man findet ne ganze menge und wenn man dem Englischen nicht mächtig ist ne gute Alternative. Ich bin bis jetzt immer fündig geworden^^

Und ob Mediv tot ist:

"Medivh zog sich nach der Schlacht zurück, niemand weiß wo er ist, doch er ist sich sicher, die Welt kann auch ohne Wächter existieren, sie muss es nur lernen."

"Medivh starb am Ende von Warcraft 1, wobei unklar ist ob mit oder ohne Beteiligung von Lothar, Garona und Khadgar, hier widersprechen sich die Quellen. 

Beim Auftauchen in Warcraft 3 scheint er somit nichtmehr am Leben gewesen zu sein, möglicherweise erscheint er hier als eine Art Geist der sich von seinen Sünden reinzuwaschen versucht, seine Worte scheinen das nahezulegen. Er ist es der die Völker Azeroths zusammenführt auf dass sie gemeinsam die Brennende Legion abwehren können, somit ist seine Schuld wohl abgetragen. 

Sofern er nicht ein weiteres Mal als Deus Ex Machina ausgespielt wird dürfte Medivh somit tot sein, ja."

"Medivh wurde von seiner Mutter Aegwynn wiederbelebt! Quelle: "Der Letzt Wächter" u. "Teufelskreis". 
Was nach Wc3 mit ihm passiert wissen wir aber nicht, das stimmt schon. (;"

 such dir was aus 

Die scheinen sich alle nicht einig zu sein.


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Pyrokmane schrieb:


> In der Aktuellen MMORE von PC Games ist nachzulesen das Thrall jetzt der neue Wächter von Tirisfall ist, und deswegen auch den Posten als Kriegshäuptling der Horde ablegt.



Wrong. Thrall schließt sich dem Irdenen Ring an und konzentriert sich voll und ganz darauf, Azeroth's Elemente zu beruhigen, die durch den Kataklysmus in Aufruhr sind.


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Und wer war die Mutter von Medan ?


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Man findet ne ganze menge und wenn man dem Englischen nicht mächtig ist ne gute Alternative. Ich bin bis jetzt immer fündig geworden^^
> 
> Und ob Mediv tot ist:
> 
> ...





Was ist eigentlich jetzt mit seiner Mudda? Ich hab gehöhrt die einstige fast-vernichterun von Sargeras ist jetzt irgentswo in Sw ne Putzfrau


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wer war die Mutter von Medan ?



Garona, mörderin von König Lyane, also dem damaligen König von Sw und Halb Mensch halb Orc


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Med'an kam bisher nicht in WoW vor, hatte auch erwartet, ihn mit Cataclysm zu sehen, aber leider ist das nicht der Fall...Er ist der Sohn von Medivh und Garona und der nächste Wächter von Tirisfal.


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich jetzt mit seiner Mudda? Ich hab gehöhrt die einstige fast-vernichterun von Sargeras ist jetzt irgentswo in Sw ne Putzfrau



Ist bestimmt die "Alte Emma" die sich immer beschwert das sie Wasser holen muss. 


Edith:
Im Körper Aegwynns verborgen lauerte Sargeras rastloser Geist unentdeckt im dunkelsten Teil ihrer Seele und wartete auf eine Chance zur Rache. Diese bot sich erst gut 700 Jahre später, als Aeqwynn einen Sohn gebar, der nach ihrem Wunsch ihr Nachfolger als Wächter von Tirisfal werden sollte. Sein Name war Medivh. Aegwynn vollbrachte in den folgenden Jahren noch große Taten und schaffte es sogar, ihren Sohn nach dessen Tod wieder zu beleben, auf dass er die Führer der großen Nationen vor der Brennenden Legion warnte. Heute gilt die Heldin als verschollen, einige meinen aber, sie in Tabetha in den Düstermarschen wieder erkannt zu haben. [sup][1]

Das sollte die Frage klären. 
[/sup]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (31. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Und wer sind die Leichen in der Karazahn Crypta (Offiziel nicht ZUgänglich^^)



Das habe ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Für die, dies noch nicht gesehen: 

http://www.imageloop...30221/index.htm




PS: Guter Thread. Mir gefällt die Idee und mir ist eine Diskussion auch Lieber als wowwiki


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Garona, mörderin von König Lyane, also dem damaligen König von Sw und Halb Mensch halb Orc



Aber wieso zeugt ein Mensch mit einer Halb Orc Frau ein Kind ? Also mein Geschmack wäre das ja nicht.


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt die "Alte Emma" die sich immer beschwert das sie Wasser holen muss.
> 
> 
> Edith:
> ...




Das mit TAbetha kann stimmen, ich hab se als Hexenmeister ziemlich oft besucht, also in Classic war das ein wichtiger NPC


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber wieso zeugt ein Mensch mit einer Halb Orc Frau ein Kind ? Also mein Geschmack wäre das ja nicht.





So weit ich mich erinnere - Lange her, dass ich geschmökert habe - war Garona eine sehr enge Vertraute von Medivh. Gut möglihc, dass da dann auch Gefühle aufkamen und so  Ich emine, wenn man jahrelang in einem Turm festhockt, da sieht man auch irgendwann mal über die grüne Haut hinweg. *nuschel*


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber wieso zeugt ein Mensch mit einer Halb Orc Frau ein Kind ? Also mein Geschmack wäre das ja nicht.



Urgs hör auf O.o
Jetzt muss ich das Bild aus meinem Kopf bekommen. *schauder*


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

nope...wenn Cataclysm wirklich nach dem Comic spielt, so wies atm aussieht, dann ist Aegwynn wirklich tot.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Medan ist der Sohn von Medivh und ist ein Mensch/Orc/Draenei Mischling.



Medivh hatte ungesunde sexuelle vorlieben 
das wolltest du doch wissen


----------



## Speck-man (31. Oktober 2010)

mhmmmm also zu den leichen in der crypta....
naja es is eine crypta... und in der nähe is das lager von "bösewichten" also würd ich sagen das sind leichen von versuchsobjekten opfern oder allgemein toten leuten von da eben.
die sache mit dem "neuen wächter von tirisfal" is so n ding
nein es ist nicht thrall, der steht gerade am mahlstrom und holt sich nen steifen rücken vom wind
der neue wächter wird auch frühestens in nem neuen addon rauskommen von wegen "ist er gut, ist er böse, darf ich ihn umhaun und seine robe klauen....."
und medivh und garona stellen zwar rassentechnisch nicht das beste paar dar aber medivh war ja so schon bissl verrückt und fand die soweit ich weiß ganz sympathisch  das haut schon hin. immerhin steht in nagrand auch ein halb-orc-halb-oger rum (lantresor von der klinge oder so).


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Aber wie kamen Garona und Medivh zusammen ? Ich dachte Garone gehörte zum Schattenrat ?


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Garona war eine 'Botschafterin' von Gul'dan während des Zweiten Krieges, die zu Medivh geschickt wurde.


----------



## Speck-man (31. Oktober 2010)

medivh hatte 2 besucher in seinem turm zu der zeit einmal den guten kadghar (vermutlich ohne seinen schnurrbart  ) und garona beide mehr oder weniger botschafter. kadghar war zwar eigentlich sein schüler aber diente als "botschafter" der kirin tor und garona war wie der vorposter meinte eine gesandte von gul´dan dem anführer des (glaube ich) bleeding hollow clans welcher an den angriffen auf sturmwind beteiligt war. kadghar hatte übrigens ebenfalls eine mehr oder weniger freundschaftliche beziehung zu garona aufgebaut was ja wohl was über ihr (grünes) charisma aussagt  .


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Oktober 2010)

Da wäre noch die Frage, warum Medan auch ein Dreanei ist?


----------



## Speck-man (31. Oktober 2010)

muss mal was korrigieren was andere (vll auch ich) gesagt haben. in dem buch sagt garona zwar dass sie eine halb orc ist aber nie was die andere hälfte. die meisten haben angenommen mensch (ich auch anfangs) aber soweit ich der story gefolgt bin müsste sie eigentlich halb orc halb blaues tentakelmonster (aka draenei) sein.
med'an --> halb mensch viertel orc viertel draenei


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Da wäre noch die Frage, warum Medan auch ein Dreanei ist?



Aufgrund einiger Paradoxen in der Timeline wird vermutet, dass Garona nicht ein Halb Orc halb Mensch, sondern halb Orc halb Draenei ist. (Zur Erklärung: Rein theoretisch müsste sie schon vor der Öffnung des dunklen Portals geboren worden sein. Da gab es noch keinen KOntakt zu Menschen, nur zu den Draenei. Auf WoWwiki steht das genauer erklärt, so genau kann ich mich leider nicht mehr entsinnen  ) 
Somit wäre Medan also, schenkt man dieser Theorie glauben, immerhin zu einem Achtel ein Draenei. Vielleicht daher 

Edit: Oh, Speck-man war ein wenig schneller.


----------



## DasOtto (31. Oktober 2010)

Araken schrieb:


> das scheint ein fall für galileo mystery zu sein



^this^


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Garona ist halb Orc, halb Draenei...und es gibt diesbezüglich auch einen anverwandten: Maraad ist ihr Onkel (er steht auf der Himmelsbrecher in Eiskrone)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber wieso zeugt ein Mensch mit einer Halb Orc Frau ein Kind ? Also mein Geschmack wäre das ja nicht.



Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein teil, von Sargeras plan gewesen. Bis zu Medivhs ersten tot war er ja noch in ihm drin und hat ihn kontrolliert (wobei sich medivh all die jahre versucht hat, zu wehren). Also wär es möglich, das Sargeras einfach noch einne Wächter braucht, um irgendwan ein Tor aufzumachen, und endlich seine richtige Rache zu bekommen.

meine Frage: Wieso bekommen eigentlich Druiden, wenn sie eine tiefe verbindung zu Azeroth haben, ein geweih und Goldene Augen (vorallem mit dne augen wundert mich)?


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein teil, von Sargeras plan gewesen. Bis zu Medivhs ersten tot war er ja noch in ihm drin und hat ihn kontrolliert (wobei sich medivh all die jahre versucht hat, zu wehren). Also wär es möglich, das Sargeras einfach noch einne Wächter braucht, um irgendwan ein Tor aufzumachen, und endlich seine richtige Rache zu bekommen.
> 
> meine Frage: Wieso bekommen eigentlich Druiden, wenn sie eine tiefe verbindung zu Azeroth haben, ein geweih und Goldene Augen (vorallem mit dne augen wundert mich)?



hier kann ich nur raten, aber ich nehme an, das lässt sich auf Cenarius und die Nachtelfen, die ja damit angefangen, zurückführen - > Genauer gesagt auf Malfurion. 
Das Geweih ist eine Anspielung auf Cenarius, der ja das Druidentum mit Malfurion als ersten Schüler gegründet hat. Meiner Meinung nach ist es also eine Art "Segen" des Cenarius für die besonders fähigen Druiden. 
Die goldenen Augen lassen mich jedes Mal sowohl an Azshara, als auch an Malfurion und Illidan denken. Sowohl Azshara als auch die Zwillinge (oder nur bei Illidan? Ich muss Krieg der Ahnen mal wieder lesen) hatten goldene Augen, was damals bei den Nachtelfen als eine Art Prophezeiung gewertet wurde. Wer goldene Augenhat, der wird Großes vollbringen. 
Ein Druide also, der goldene Augen und ein Geweih hat, kommt Malfurion gewissermaßen näher - der hat ja auch beides.

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier jetzt viel Sinn drin steckt *hust* Naja.


----------



## KodiakderBär (31. Oktober 2010)

also medan  soll angeblich  der sohn von garona und medivh sein und garona war die tochter von nem ork und ner draenai (quelle dieser neueste wow comic) in diesem comic wird auch sone neue tirisfal runde gebildet wo jaina broll hamuul und noch ne wagenladung anderer drin sind wichtig ist da allerdings das anders als früher verschiedenste sorten von magie  dabei sind zb ein zwerg priester ein draenai pala ein orc schamane ein taure dudu ein nachtelf dudu ein gnom ingi und so weiter hexer oder todesritter sind nicht dabei. medan wird zum wäcghter wird allerdings da er noch sehr jung ist ausgebildet und zwar in allen arten der magie die im orden vertreten ist 

medivh halte ich für lebendig aus verschiedenen gründen erstens ist ein fakt das er von seiner mutter wiederbelebt wurde
er is am ende von wc drei weggeflattert NICHT gestorben und was ich persönlich für den wichtigsten grund halte
am ende vom buch der letzte wächter ist im epilog davon zulesen wie medivh die gesammte magie aus karazhan rauszieht und in sich aufnimmt damit er für den kampf gegen sageras und die brennende legion gerüstet ist nachdem er das getan hat ist der turm laut dem buch ungefähr so magisch wie leib brot beim bäcker. da im moment noch massig von der magie in kara rum geistert kann sich ja jeder selbst von überzeugen (das schachspiel, die theater aufführungen, die geister, arans schemen). was darauf schließen lässt das medivh die magie noch nicht "abgehollt" hat, es also noch geschehen wird und wenns noch geschehen wird muss medivh also noch leben.

ich persönlich vermute das medivh ähnlich wie auch tyralon alleria  und andere in der wow lore wichtige gestallten die noch nich vorgekommen sin wenns um die legion wieder geht vorkommen werden. 

hoff ihr seid wegen meinen kleinen rechtschreibfehler nich zu angepisst^^ gruß kodi


----------



## Doonna (31. Oktober 2010)

Drolan schrieb:


> www.wowwiki.com
> 
> dort findest du alle nötigen infos. geschichte etc.



Joa, wenn man die Schlagwörter nicht kennt bringt einem das herzlich wenig.


----------



## KodiakderBär (31. Oktober 2010)

das geweih bekommen druiden  je tiefer sie in die kunst des druidentums eintauchen und je geschickter sie sind
die goldenen augen bei druiden deuten auf das tiefe verständniss zu azeroth
illidan hat nicht goldene augen sondern bernsteinfarbene wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir jetzt schonmal an dem Punkt "Legion und zukünftige Addons" angekommen sind: Sowie ich das sehe ist der Anführer der Legion im Moment Kil'jaeden. Wo Sargeras ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute er ist im Nether verschollen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Sargeras irgendwann auftaucht, aber dann bräuchte es eine gute Macht, die seiner bösen Kraft gleichkommt. Und da würde mir spontan nichts einfallen. Ich hege ja seit jeher die Vermutung das Elune irgendwann noch einmal vorkommt, als Gegenstück zu Sargeras. Zumindest wäre das mein persönliches optimale Ende für WoW, was aber hoffentlich noch lange lange nicht stattfindet.


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt schonmal an dem Punkt "Legion und zukünftige Addons" angekommen sind: Sowie ich das sehe ist der Anführer der Legion im Moment Kil'jaeden. Wo Sargeras ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute er ist im Nether verschollen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Sargeras irgendwann auftaucht, aber dann bräuchte es eine gute Macht, die seiner bösen Kraft gleichkommt. Und da würde mir spontan nichts einfallen. Ich hege ja seit jeher die Vermutung das Elune irgendwann noch einmal vorkommt, als Gegenstück zu Sargeras. Zumindest wäre das mein persönliches optimale Ende für WoW, was aber hoffentlich noch lange lange nicht stattfindet.



Mein bestes WoW Ende wäre ja: Pantheon gegen Sargeras.


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> das geweih bekommen druiden  je tiefer sie in die kunst des druidentums eintauchen und je geschickter sie sind
> die goldenen augen bei druiden deuten auf das tiefe verständniss zu azeroth
> illidan hat nicht goldene augen sondern bernsteinfarbene wenn ich mich richtig erinnere



Zumindest in den Büchern wurden Illidans Augen immer mit denen Azsharas verglichen, und deren Augen waren golden  Vermutlich wurde da kein Unteschied zwischen bernsteinfarben und golden gemacht. 
Ansonsten hatten die "normalen" Nachtelfen ja alle nur silberne.


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich ähnliche Bücher wie z.B. die mit Illidan oder Karazhan über den LK? Würd mich echt intressieren


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ähnliche Bücher wie z.B. die mit Illidan oder Karazhan über den LK? Würd mich echt intressieren



So weit ich weiß, ja. Rise of the LIchking - zu Deutsch, Aufstieg des Lichkönigs (?). Soll ganz gut sein, aber leider hab ichs noch nicht gelesen


----------



## Kuisito (31. Oktober 2010)

Da ist aber viel Sodomie in der Story, wenn jeder mit jedem....kinder bekommt 

Ich mein welcher Ork schwaengert einen Draenei?


----------



## Piando (31. Oktober 2010)

Mich interessiert schon länger, wer eigentlich General Vezax ist. War das mal ein Wächter in Ulduar? Wenn nicht, war in seinem Raum vorher ein Wächter? Und wer ist Sara (die, die in Yogg-Sarons Raum schwebt) und warum wird sie zu einer Valkyre?

Und was mich noch interessiert: Wer ist Azzinoth? Auf WoWWiki steht, dass er ein Doomguard (Schreckslord?) war und von Illidan getötet wurde (anscheinend vor 10.000 Jahren). Weiß jemand noch mehr über ihn bzw gibt es noch irgendwo etwas über ihn zu erfahren? Hat Illidan ihn vor seiner Gefangeschaft getötet? Wenn ja, wo waren die Warglaives während seiner Gefangenschaft?


----------



## numisel (31. Oktober 2010)

> 2. Was genau ist nun eigentlich mit Mal'ganis und seinen Natherzim Anhängern ? Ich nehme nicht an, dass sie komplett vernichtet wurden, weiss da jemand was ?



Nathrezim sind an und für sich unsterblich. Sie können nur durch Netherenergien oder Schattenmagie vernichtet werden. Mal'Ganis müsste eigentlich tot sein, da Frostmourne eine Schattenklinge, geschmiedet im Nether, ist. Aber das ist dadurch zu erklären, dass es eben nur eine Waffe und keine Magie ist.

Also sind die Nathrezim alle noch am Leben und wir werden sie vermutlich alle später im Rat von Xoroth besiegen oder so.




> JA gut, ABER warum ist der Turm oben Kaput, warum Fliegt ein rieseiger Knochendrache
> umher und waum steht oben ein Eeredarlord...Und wer sind die Leichen in der Karazahn
> Crypta (Offiziel nicht ZUgänglich^^)



Ich denke mal, mit dem Knochendrachen beziehst du dich auf den Skelettgriefen, der da nach dem Tod von Nightbane rumfliegt, oder? Was dieser für einen Sinn hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber in der Beta kann man dank Flugmount an Karazhan hochfliegen und kommt zu einem Greifennest, wie es bei den Flugmeistern auch vorhanden ist. Da ist auch ein Instanzportal, vor dme allerdings ein Gitter ist. Vielleicht war es mal gedacht, dass man sich nach dem Schachevent da hochporten kann oder so.
Der Turm ist oben kaputt, weil ein Teil davon in eine andere Dimension gerissen wurde. Eben in die Dimension, aus der der Prinz seine Höllenbestien holt.
Warum der Prinz da überhaupt ist, weiss man auch nicht, vermutlich sollte er aber Artefakte von Medivh klauen.
Die Leichen in der Krypta sollen hauptsächlich Bettler und Obdachlose sein, die Sargeras/Medivh für seine Experimente braucht. Auch zu der Krypta ist nicht viel bekannt. Ist auf jeden fall grusselig da unten... 





> Was ist eigentlich jetzt mit seiner Mudda? Ich hab gehöhrt die einstige fast-vernichterun von Sargeras ist jetzt irgentswo in Sw ne Putzfrau



Nicht ganz  Sie war lange Zeit Beraterin von Jaina Proudmoore in Theramore. Sie starb, als sie ihren Enkel, Med'an, vor Cho'gall rettete und liegt jetzt neben Medivh in der Kirche hinter Karazhan begraben.



> Heute gilt die Heldin als verschollen, einige meinen aber, sie in Tabetha in den Düstermarschen wieder erkannt zu haben.



Das Ganze gilt als ziemlich wiederlegt, weil ihr Grab existiert in WoW, ebenso wie es Tabetha immernoch gibt. Also sind sie zwei verschiedene Personen.





> Aber wie kamen Garona und Medivh zusammen ? Ich dachte Garone gehörte zum Schattenrat ?



Gehörte sie auch, aber nur indirekt. Sie war die Auftragskillerin des Rates, war aber keine Magiern oder Hexenmeisterin. Sie wurde von Cho'gall, der damals noch der Brennenden Legion diente, zu Medivh geschickt, der ja das Portal geöffnet hatte. Sie freundeten sich an und Garona wurde dann auch mehr zum Menschenfreund und war eigentlich auch eine Vertraute des Königs, tötete ihn später aber doch.




> meine Frage: Wieso bekommen eigentlich Druiden, wenn sie eine tiefe verbindung zu Azeroth haben, ein geweih und Goldene Augen (vorallem mit dne augen wundert mich)?



Das Geweih ist ein Zeichen der Naturvernudenheit. Im Krieg der Ahnen meint Malfurion an einer Stelle ja auch, dass die Hörner bei einem Zauber oder dem Betreten des Traums leicht glühen. 
Aber das mit den goldenen Augen wäre mir neu... Illidan hatte zwar bernsteinfarbene Augen, aber sein Bruder hatte ganz normale Silberne.


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> medivh halte ich für lebendig aus verschiedenen gründen erstens ist ein fakt das er von seiner mutter wiederbelebt wurde
> er is am ende von wc drei weggeflattert NICHT gestorben und was ich persönlich für den wichtigsten grund halte
> am ende vom buch der letzte wächter ist im epilog davon zulesen wie medivh die gesammte magie aus karazhan rauszieht und in sich aufnimmt damit er für den kampf gegen sageras und die brennende legion gerüstet ist nachdem er das getan hat ist der turm laut dem buch ungefähr so magisch wie leib brot beim bäcker. da im moment noch massig von der magie in kara rum geistert kann sich ja jeder selbst von überzeugen (das schachspiel, die theater aufführungen, die geister, arans schemen). was darauf schließen lässt das medivh die magie noch nicht "abgehollt" hat, es also noch geschehen wird und wenns noch geschehen wird muss medivh also noch leben.



Nur weil er die damalige Magie abgesaugt hat, muss das nicht heißen, dass es nicht möglich ist, dass wieder Magie eingedrungen ist. So wie ichs gelesen hab, war es sogar eigentlich kurz vor Warcraft 3, dass er die Magie abgesaugt hat und deswegen die Zukunft kennt. Immerhin hat er auch alle Zeitlichen Visionen des Turms absorbiert.



> Ich denke mal, mit dem Knochendrachen beziehst du dich auf den Skelettgriefen, der da nach dem Tod von Nightbane rumfliegt, oder? Was dieser für einen Sinn hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber in der Beta kann man dank Flugmount an Karazhan hochfliegen und kommt zu einem Greifennest, wie es bei den Flugmeistern auch vorhanden ist. Da ist auch ein Instanzportal, vor dme allerdings ein Gitter ist. Vielleicht war es mal gedacht, dass man sich nach dem Schachevent da hochporten kann oder so.


Ich denke eher, er meint Nightbane selbst =D


----------



## Speck-man (31. Oktober 2010)

also ich fände ein optimales ende für wow ist momentan noch nicht absehbar und ich würde es begrüßen wenn neue charaktere auftauchen würden (garrosh nich unbedingt aber gut) die mal frischen wind reinbringen. denkt nicht ich würde die alten fallen lassen aber nur sowas altes vorzuziehen bis es keiner mehr blickt....


----------



## numisel (31. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn wir jetzt schonmal an dem Punkt "Legion und zukünftige Addons" angekommen sind: Sowie ich das sehe ist der Anführer der Legion im Moment Kil'jaeden. Wo Sargeras ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute er ist im Nether verschollen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Sargeras irgendwann auftaucht, aber dann bräuchte es eine gute Macht, die seiner bösen Kraft gleichkommt. Und da würde mir spontan nichts einfallen. Ich hege ja seit jeher die Vermutung das Elune irgendwann noch einmal vorkommt, als Gegenstück zu Sargeras. Zumindest wäre das mein persönliches optimale Ende für WoW, was aber hoffentlich noch lange lange nicht stattfindet.



Ich hoffe auch mal, dass Elune irgendwann auftritt. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Elune so ziemlich das mächtigste Wesen des Warcraft-Universums ist. Ich halte sie für mächtiger als das Pantheon, und ausserdem halte ich sie auch für die Schöpferin der Naaru, die ja aus reinem Licht bestehen.
Aber das wäre doch mal ein schönes Ende:
Die gesamte Legion mit den Alten Göttern gegen Elune und eine Armee aus Naaru! Ich stell mir hier grad so eine Szene wie in Herr der Ringe am Schwarzen Tor vor 




> Mich interessiert schon länger, wer eigentlich General Vezax ist. War das mal ein Wächter in Ulduar? Wenn nicht, war in seinem Raum vorher ein Wächter? Und wer ist Sara (die, die in Yogg-Sarons Raum schwebt) und warum wird sie zu einer Valkyre?



General Vezax ist der Anführer der Gesichtlosen, den Dienern von Yogg'saron. Man vermutet, dass diese Gesichtslosen früher normale Wesen, wie Trolle, Neruber oder Vrykul waren und von Yoggi verwandelt wurden. Ähnliches soll C'thun ja in geringerem Maße mit seinen Käfern gemacht haben.
General Vezax soll wahrscheinlich mal der Wächter Tyr gewesen sein. Wer das ist, weiss ich leider auch nicht so genau, aber er muss eine ähnliche Funktion gehabt haben wie die anderen Wächter. Er war vermutlich am Nähesten an dem Gefängnis selbst dran und hats so am Heftigsten abbekommen. Andere meinen, dass Tyr noch leben würde.
Sara ist einfach die Vrykul-Inkarnation von Yogg'saron. Sie wird als Opfer hingestellt, damit sich die blöden Sterblichen auf ihre Rettung konzentrieren und dabei getötet werden. Irgendwan nfliegt die Tarnung halt auf und Yogg zeigt sein wahres Gesicht.

Was man daraus wieder ableiten kann wäre die Frage, ob Yogg'saron weiblich war, oder ob ein weiblicher Avatar seiner selbst nur mehr Mitleid erregt hätte?




> Und was mich noch interessiert: Wer ist Azzinoth? Auf WoWWiki steht, dass er ein Doomguard (Schreckslord?) war und von Illidan getötet wurde (anscheinend vor 10.000 Jahren). Weiß jemand noch mehr über ihn bzw gibt es noch irgendwo etwas über ihn zu erfahren? Hat Illidan ihn vor seiner Gefangeschaft getötet? Wenn ja, wo waren die Warglaives während seiner Gefangenschaft?



Azzinoth war ein Verdammnislord, wie es Kazzak auch ist. Er hatte halt diese beiden Waffen immer bei sich und trug sie auch im Krieg der Ahnen. Illidan tötete ihn, vermutlich während seiner Reise nach Zin'Azshari, und übernahm diese Waffen. Ob er sie bei seiner Gefangenschaft bei sich hatte, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ich denke, sie werden in seiner Nähe aufbewahrt worden sein.

Und ich denke auch, dass Azzinoth vielleicht eine Rolle in der neuen Caverns of Time-Instanz "Krieg der Ahnen" spielen wird.


----------



## numisel (31. Oktober 2010)

> Nur weil er die damalige Magie abgesaugt hat, muss das nicht heißen, dass es nicht möglich ist, dass wieder Magie eingedrungen ist. So wie ichs gelesen hab, war es sogar eigentlich kurz vor Warcraft 3, dass er die Magie abgesaugt hat und deswegen die Zukunft kennt. Immerhin hat er auch alle Zeitlichen Visionen des Turms absorbiert.



Karazhan steht ja auf einem riesigen Knotenpunkt aus Leylinien. Dadurch kommen, denke ich, immer wieder neue magischen Energien hinzu und speisen den Turm wieder.


Aber ich hätte auch nochmal ein oder zwei Fragen:
1. Was ist das für ein Viech im Schattenhochland? Das Teil sieht aus wie ein Sarlacc, soll aber wohl ein Diener der Alten Götter sein.
2. Was war zuerst da - der Troll oder der Elf? 
3. Was passiert jetzt, wo die Blutelfen da raus sind, mit der Festung der Stürme?


----------



## Totebone (31. Oktober 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das der erste Boss, MOroes, der Buttler von Mediv war, aber ich versteh auch net warum da soviele Geister sind, eigentlich hat da nur Medivh, MOroes, Khadgar und ne Köchin dort gelebt
> 
> Mal´Ganis ist abgehauen in Eiskrone und die Planen, wie immer, einen neuen Angriff auf Azeroth.
> 
> ...



Medan is der Sohn von Medivh mit Garona Halforcen, er is in wow noch nich aufgetaucht und wird auch in Cata nicht auftauchen ^^
Medivh lebt nicht mehr er wurde von Khadgar getötet, er ist momentan ein Geist, so würd ichs nennen.


----------



## Totebone (31. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Karazhan steht ja auf einem riesigen Knotenpunkt aus Leylinien. Dadurch kommen, denke ich, immer wieder neue magischen Energien hinzu und speisen den Turm wieder.
> 
> 
> Aber ich hätte auch nochmal ein oder zwei Fragen:
> ...



2. Was als erstes da war is in keiner Quelle bis jetz angegeben, es waren aber eher Trolle als erstes da
3. Das sehen wir in Addon Nr. 4


----------



## destrojoe2 (31. Oktober 2010)

Garona ist NICHT tot. Woher ich das weiß?

Sie taucht in Cataclysm auf.


----------



## numisel (31. Oktober 2010)

> Garona ist NICHT tot.



Wer hat das behauptet? Garona wird in Cata auftauchen, im Schattenhochland.


----------



## Piando (31. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank numisel, du wandelndes Lexikon =)


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Medan ist der Sohn von Medivh und ist ein Mensch/Orc/Draenei Mischling. Er ist der neue Wächter von Tirisfal. Er wurde von Meryl aufgezogen als Garona flüchten musste da sie von Cho'gall irgendwie Wahnsinnig gemacht wurde.
> 
> Und Medivh ist jetzt entgültig tot. Nachdem Archimonde besiegt wurde, war Medivhs soll erfüllt. So konnte er ins Licht gehen.
> 
> ...





jo kumpel frage 
is auch ernst gemeint
wie kann man n orc, mensch, dreanei mischling sein ham die nen threesome gehabt?
oder war der eine vorfahr schon n dreanei ork/orkmensch/menschdreanei mischling und laut biologie spalten sich doch (falls das vorhergehende bestätigt) in der zweiten tochtergeneration wieder auf. pls Answer


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Karazhan steht ja auf einem riesigen Knotenpunkt aus Leylinien. Dadurch kommen, denke ich, immer wieder neue magischen Energien hinzu und speisen den Turm wieder.
> 
> 
> Aber ich hätte auch nochmal ein oder zwei Fragen:
> ...





Also, zu zweiterem: Die Trolle zuerst. Wird, glaube ich, in der Timeline von WoW auf der Hauptseite angeschnitten. "Angezogen von den magischen Energien der Quelle der Ewigkeit siedelte sich ein nachtaktives Volk, die Trolle, an deren Ufern an." (nicht flamen wenn das jetzt nicht wortwörltich stimmt, ich schreibe aus dem Gedächtnis  ) Aus ihnen entwickelten sich, vermutlich begünstigt durch die Quelle, die Nachtelfen.


----------



## numisel (31. Oktober 2010)

> Vielen Dank numisel, du wandelndes Lexikon =)



Ja, ich hab leider nunmal ein gutes Gedächtnis, was unnütze Dinge angeht. Aber Zahlen und Daten merken kann ich mir nicht.... 


Die Frage mit den Nachtelfen war mehr poetischer Natur. Denn ein richtiger Nachtelf würde immer behaupten, Nachelfen waren zuerst da.
Ich vertrete auch eher die Theorie, dass zuerst Trolle und dann Elfen kamen. Die Trolle sind einfach ein primitiveres VOlk, was nichts schlechtes sein muss. Die Nachtelfen waren von Anfang an zivilisierter und sind damit aus meiner Sicht eine Evolutionsstufe höher.

Und Garona war bereits ein Mischling aus Orc und Draenei. Den Orc sieht man ihr an, und Maarad auf dem Allianzluftschiff in Icecrwon ist ihr Onkel, also sieht man dort den Draenei. Mit Medivh, einem Menschen, macht das den wilden Mix


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Mit Medivh, einem Menschen, macht das den wilden Mix



GENAU diese stelle raff ich nich sorry Oo
wenn die schon da war und schon aus orc dreanei bestand wie kann da noch medivh reinfuchteln?


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> GENAU diese stelle raff ich nich sorry Oo
> wenn die schon da war und schon aus orc dreanei bestand wie kann da noch medivh reinfuchteln?



Es geht ja nicht um Garona, sondern um Medan. Das ist der Sohn, den sie mit Medivh hat  Die nächste Generation also.


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um Garona, sondern um Medan. Das ist der Sohn, den sie mit Medivh hat  Die nächste Generation also.



aso jaklar XD
aber da kommt dann die nächste frage schon ^^
heisst dass orc oder dreanei zählen nich unter die normale biologie?
denn es heisst ja in einem der mendelschen gesetze dass sich die 2. tochtergeneration aus 2 unterschiedlichen aber dennoch reinerbigen rassen in einem festen zahlenverhältnis aufspalten

sprich es müsste doch dann ein kind rauskommen dass dreinai mensch oder orkmensch ist da sich eins von beiden rausvegetiert hat oder hab ich da jetz nen denkfehler drin?


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> aso jaklar XD
> aber da kommt dann die nächste frage schon ^^
> heisst dass orc oder dreanei zählen nich unter die normale biologie?
> denn es heisst ja in einem der mendelschen gesetze dass sich die 2. tochtergeneration aus 2 unterschiedlichen aber dennoch reinerbigen rassen in einem festen zahlenverhältnis aufspalten
> ...



Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal - und sage, dass Blizzard bzw Chris Metzen es da nicht SO genau nahm mit der Biologie 

Edit: Außerdem, hey. Die zwei Rassen stammen von einem anderen Planeten (Draenor). Ergo Aliens. Würdest du die Biologie eines Aliens mti der eines Menschen vergleichen?


----------



## Thori'dal (31. Oktober 2010)

ah schöner thread. entlich mal was für mich 

also
1. Ok für Karazhan muss man weit ausholen. Karazhan war wie du richtig bemerkt hast einst medivs Behausung. 
Nun heute ist der Turm verfallen. Durch die hohen magischen Konzentrationen in Karazhan blieben die Geister dieses Orten
die früher dort lebten dort.
Moroes der zweite Boss, war Medivs Butler. Er trug um nicht von den Geistererscheinungen die den Turm heimsuchten verrückt zu werden. 
 Medivs Mutter Aegwynn kämpfte einst in Northrend gegen die Brennende Legion und Sargeras und besiegte ihn. 
Doch ein Teil von Sargeras setzte sich in der damals schwangeren Aegwynn ab und beherrschte fortan Mediv ohne das Wissen seiner Mutter.
Um es kurz zu machen. Aegwynn gab ihre macht an ihren Sohn ab. 
Mediv (Sageras) öffnete das Dunkle Portal.
Lothar der Löwe tötete Mediv (fiel später im Kapf gegen die Horde). Mediv erscheint allerdings wieder in der Geschichte von Warcraft 3 (nach seinem Tod).
Wie er es genau geschafft hat weiss man nicht. Dehalb ist nicht gesagt das Mediv wirklich tot ist. 
Karazhan auf jedenfall verfiel und die Geister darin blieben dort während (wahrscheinlich durch Sageras) auch die Dämonen den Turm für sich beanspruchen.

2. Auch hier muss ich etwas weiter ausholen^^
Gul'dan wurde durch Sageras in eine Rüstung verbannt. In Eis eingeschlossen wurde er durch das Universum nach Azeroth geschickt und schlug in Northrend ein. 
Er sollte die Toten aus ihren Gräbern erheben und über Azeroth herfallen lassen. Da Sageras wusste das dem ehemaligen Orcherxenmeister Gul'dan nicht zu trauen war, 
schickte er 3 seiner Leutnants mit ihm. Mal'ganis, Varimathras und Balnazzar.
Mal'ganis kämpfte später mit Arthas in Stratholm. Mal'ganis floh.
Arthas verfolgte ihn nach Northrend. Arthas nahm die Klinge des Lichkönigs, Frostmourne, und bekämpfte Mal'ganis. 
Mal'ganis rechnete nicht damit das der Lichkönig zulassen würde, dass dieser Mensch ihn mit seiner Klinge umbringen könnte, da dies ein Verrat gegen die Brennende Legion gewesen wäre. 
Tja falsch gedacht. Arthas tötete ihn. 
Durch eine vorrübergehende Schwächung des Lichkönigs konnte Lady Sylvanas den Einfluss ihres untoten Meisters abschütteln und forderte die Ländereien Lordaerons für sich.
Genauso wie die beiden verbliebenen Schreckenslords Balnazzar und Varimathras. 
Sylvanas und ihre Verlassenen besiegte beide. Varimathras unterwarf sich während Balnazzar in den Tod ging.
Doch die ganze Geschichte hat einen riesen Hacken. Einen Schreckenslord zu töten ist nämlich nicht so einfach.
Wie beim Töten von dieser Dämonen vielleicht auffällt verschwinden sie in einem Schwall von Fledermäusen. 
Und wie Blizzard kürzlich enthüllte, formen sich diese Schreckenslords im Wirbelnden Nether neu um ihren Herren zu dienen.

Ich


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> ah schöner thread. entlich mal was für mich
> 
> also
> 1. Ok für Karazhan muss man weit ausholen. Karazhan war wie du richtig bemerkt hast einst medivs Behausung.
> ...



tante edit: nich guldan nerzul mein guter ^^


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Garona war ein experiment von Gul'dan, in welcher weise weiß ich grad au nich.



> General Vezax soll wahrscheinlich mal der Wächter Tyr gewesen sein. Wer das ist, weiss ich leider auch nicht so genau, aber er muss eine ähnliche Funktion gehabt haben wie die anderen Wächter. Er war vermutlich am Nähesten an dem Gefängnis selbst dran und hats so am Heftigsten abbekommen. Andere meinen, dass Tyr noch leben würde.



And so blizzard does. Laut einer offiziellen Stellungnahme ist Tyr nicht in Ulduar gewesen, als Yogg Saron freikam.


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal - und sage, dass Blizzard bzw Chris Metzen es da nicht SO genau nahm mit der Biologie
> 
> Edit: Außerdem, hey. Die zwei Rassen stammen von einem anderen Planeten (Draenor). Ergo Aliens. Würdest du die Biologie eines Aliens mti der eines Menschen vergleichen?



ok punkt an dich ^^


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Edit: Außerdem, hey. Die zwei Rassen stammen von einem anderen Planeten (Draenor). Ergo Aliens. Würdest du die Biologie eines Aliens mti der eines Menschen vergleichen?



auch nur im weitesten sinne. Die Draenei stammen von Argus.


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also, zu zweiterem: Die Trolle zuerst. Wird, glaube ich, in der Timeline von WoW auf der Hauptseite angeschnitten. "Angezogen von den magischen Energien der Quelle der Ewigkeit siedelte sich ein nachtaktives Volk, die Trolle, an deren Ufern an." (nicht flamen wenn das jetzt nicht wortwörltich stimmt, ich schreibe aus dem Gedächtnis  ) Aus ihnen entwickelten sich, vermutlich begünstigt durch die Quelle, die Nachtelfen.



Die Quelle begünstigt niemanden, es ist nicht geklärt. Ich als Spieler einer Nachtelfe sage natürlich das die Nachtelfen zuerst da waren und Trolle sind in meinen Augen ziemlich hässlich und passen abgesehen von den Ohren überhaupt nicht zu Elfen.


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> auch nur im weitesten sinne. Die Draenei stammen von Argus.



Verdammt, da hast du Recht. *lach* 

Naja, es ist doch ziemlich sicher, dass die magischen Energien einen Einfluss auf die Bewohner in der Umgebung haben  Sah man sowohl bei den Nachtelfen vor und nach der Explosion sowie bei den Blutelfen, als der Sonnenbrunnen zerstört wurde. Der ist ja auch im Prinzip ein Teil der Quelle  
Und die Ohren und die Hautfarbe sagen doch schon was aus


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch mal, dass Elune irgendwann auftritt. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Elune so ziemlich das mächtigste Wesen des Warcraft-Universums ist. Ich halte sie für mächtiger als das Pantheon, und ausserdem halte ich sie auch für die Schöpferin der Naaru, die ja aus reinem Licht bestehen.
> Aber das wäre doch mal ein schönes Ende:
> Die gesamte Legion mit den Alten Göttern gegen Elune und eine Armee aus Naaru! Ich stell mir hier grad so eine Szene wie in Herr der Ringe am Schwarzen Tor vor




Das Problem ist eben, dass sogut wie nichts bekannt ist über Elune und gerade das macht es ja so faszinierend. Man weiss im Grunde nur, dass sie angeblich "die einzig wahre Göttin" ist und das die Nachtelfen sie verehren. Und bekannt ist, dass Elune und die Erdenmutter angeblich das Selbe ist. Die Verbindung von Elune und den Naaru hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, der störende Punkt bei den Naaru ist, dass sie im Grunde tickende Zeitbomben der Dunkelheit sind, die Frage ist, wie Elune aussieht, welche Gestalt Elune hat. Vielleicht hat Elune ja auch überhaupt keine Gestalt ?

Es ist vor einiger Zeit aber auch mal ein Bild aufgetaucht, auf dem Elune als Naarugestalt im Tempel des Mondes zu sehen war, das erhärtet eine Verbindung von Elune und den Naaru.


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Quelle begünstigt niemanden, es ist nicht geklärt. Ich als Spieler einer Nachtelfe sage natürlich das die Nachtelfen zuerst da waren und Trolle sind in meinen Augen ziemlich hässlich und passen abgesehen von den Ohren überhaupt nicht zu Elfen.



und du willst mir sagen Nachtelfen und Naga sehen sich ähnlicher als Trolle und Nachtelfen ?

NEVA


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> und du willst mir sagen Nachtelfen und Naga sehen sich ähnlicher als Trolle und Nachtelfen ?
> 
> NEVA



Die Naga sind ja auch nicht auf natürliche Art und Weise entstanden.


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Naga sind ja auch nicht auf natürliche Art und Weise entstanden.



Der Einfluss der Quelle auf die Organismen im Umkreis ist ja auch nicht direkt natürlich


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Genaugenommen sind die Naga Nachtelfen 
Nur halt.....fischiger. 



Spoiler



* Geschichte *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Naga Sirene


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

l 

Vor der Großen Teilung bildeten die Hochgeborenen die höchste Adelskaste der Nachtelfen. Diese Adligen waren besessen von dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit und missbrauchten seine Magie, bis ihre Aktivität die Aufmerksamkeit des dunklen Titanen Sargeras erregte. Er versprach den Hochgeborenen, den Planeten Azeroth in ein Paradies zu verwandeln und ihnen gewaltige Macht zu verleihen, wenn sie ihm dienten. 

Für einige Zeit hielt er die Hochgeborenen bezaubert und seinen Wünschen gegenüber gehorsam. Unter der Kontrolle Sargeras haben die Hochgeborenen ein Portal im Brunnen geschaffen, in der Hoffnung, dass Sargeras selbst nach Azeroth kommen könnte. Seine Macht war so groß, dass Azeroth ihr mit Sicherheit erlegen wäre, so wie zahlreiche andere Welten, wenn sein Plan angegangen wäre. 

Die Bemühungen der Hochgeborenen haben die erste Invasion der Brennenden Legion ermöglicht, aber der darauffolgende Krieg der Urtume schien entgegen dem was Sargeras versprochen hatte. Die Dämonen kamen aus dem juwelenverzierten Palast der Königin und verwüsteten einen Großteil der Stadt. Tod und Verheerung zog eine Spur hinter der dämonischen Arme, während diese weiter vordrang. Schließlich rebellierte eine Gruppe Hochgeborener und floh aus dem Palast, um sich den Nachtelfen anzuschließen. Diese rebellischen Hochgeborenen wurden später zu den Hochelfen. 


* Die Geburtsstunde der Naga *
 Die verbleibenden Hochgeborenen blieben Sargeras während des gesamten Krieges treu, doch ihre harte Arbeit war vergebens. Die anderen Nachtelfen zusammen mit vielen Verbündeten, die niemand eingerechnet hatte, stellten eine überraschende Verteidigung auf und schafften es, das Portal zu schließen. Leider war aber diese zusätzliche magische Belastung zu groß für den Brunnen und er implodierte mit katastrophalen Konsequenzen. Als hätte ein gigantischer Hammerschlag ihn getroffen, wurde der Brunnen Richtung Meeresboden geschleudert. 

Die gewaltige Erschütterung zerriss den alten Kontinent Kalimdor in mehrere Bruchstücke, und ein neuer Ozean entstand in der Mitte. Der Großteil von Zin-Azshari, der ehemaligen Hauptstadt der Nachtelfen, wurde vom Meer in die Tiefe gerissen. Über den Wellen tobt heute ein wilder, magischer Sturm, der Mahlstrom. Unter dem Mahlstrom wurde der Ozean zu einem gigantischen Strudel aufgepeitscht. Die meisten Geschöpfe, die einmal in den Sog dieses Strudels geraten, haben keine Chance, ihm zu entkommen. 

Auch der Palast von Königin Azshara wurde auf den Meeresgrund gezogen. Dabei ertranken einige der Hochgeborenen im Palast, viele aber wurden stattdessen verflucht dafür, dass sie den Krieg der Urtume verursacht hatten, und in monströse Naga verwandelt. So konnten die ehemaligen Nachtelfen in der Tiefe des Ozeans überleben. Doch die Naga wussten, dass sie keine Chance hatten, das Land zurückzuerobern, dass sie als Hochgeborene einst beherrscht hatten. Verbittert über ihr erzwungenes Exil im Meer entschlossen sie sich, abzuwarten, bis sie eines Tages die Chance bekämen, den ihnen zustehenden Platz an der Oberfläche wieder einzunehmen. 

Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit wurde völlig vernichtet; seine gewaltsame Zerstörung hat einen tiefen Graben im Meeresboden hinterlassen, der hinab reicht bis zum Geschmolzenen Kern des Planeten. Bis heute liegt dieser Kern frei und erhitzt das kalte Meerwasser. Die magischen Energien, die immer noch aus dem Graben dringen, haben bei allen Lebewesen in der Umgebung zu entsetzlichen Mutationen geführt. 


* Das Bündnis mit dem Verräter *
 Ungefähr zehntausend Jahre später, kurz vor dem Dritten Krieg, begannen die Naga, langsam aus den Tiefen des Meeres empor zu kommen. Erst dann erfuhren die Nachtelfen und der Rest von Azeroth, was aus den Hochgeborenen geworden war, die man allgemein für tot gehalten hatte. Die größte bekannte Gruppe von Naga dient unter dem Dämonen Illidan Sturmgrimm. Kurz nach dem Dritten Krieg nahm er mit einer großen Gruppe Naga Verbindung auf und schloss mit diesen ein Bündnis. Von Lady Vashj angeführt dienen die Naga noch heute Illidan in der Scherbenwelt. Zudem nutzte er Vashj und ihre Brüder, um zusätzliche Verbündete für ihn zu finden: Prinz Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer und die Blutelfen.



Quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Naga


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Quelle auf die Organismen im Umkreis ist ja auch nicht direkt natürlich



super teamarbeit geleistet 
ich hab ihn in die falle gelockt wie ich es geplant hab
und du hast den todesstoß gegeben wir sollten sowas öfter machen


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> super teamarbeit geleistet
> ich hab ihn in die falle gelockt wie ich es geplant hab
> und du hast den todesstoß gegeben wir sollten sowas öfter machen



Oh mein Gott. Dabei bin ich doch eigentlich gar kein PvPler


----------



## SuperSaurfang (31. Oktober 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> 2. Auch hier muss ich etwas weiter ausholen^^
> Gul'dan wurde durch Sageras in eine Rüstung verbannt. In Eis eingeschlossen wurde er durch das Universum nach Azeroth geschickt und schlug in Northrend ein.
> Er sollte die Toten aus ihren Gräbern erheben und über Azeroth herfallen lassen. Da Sageras wusste das dem ehemaligen Orcherxenmeister Gul'dan nicht zu trauen war,
> schickte er 3 seiner Leutnants mit ihm. Mal'ganis, Varimathras und Balnazzar.
> ...



du hast die falschen personen verwendet es war nicht gul dan sondern sein meister ner zuhl und es war kil jeaden mit dem ner zuhl ein pakt schloss jedoch nicht einhielt und balnazzar war der anführer des scharlachroten kreuzuges

ich denke mal kiljeaden wird noch mal auftauchen nicht nur um die dreanei zu jagen ihr wisst ja er schwor velen den rest zuvernichten sondern auch um sich an mal ganis varimathras & balnazzar zu betrafen da sie kläglich versagt haben und den lichkönig müsste er eig auch noch betrafen wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Genaugenommen sind die Naga Nachtelfen
> Nur halt.....fischiger.




Das Naga Nachtelfen sind ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber die dort beschriebenen Ereignisse sind für mich eben nicht natürlich und sind daher nicht vergleichbar mit der "Troll/Nachtelfen Geschichte".


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das Naga Nachtelfen sind ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber die dort beschriebenen Ereignisse sind für mich eben nicht natürlich und sind daher nicht vergleichbar mit der "Troll/Nachtelfen Geschichte".



ok kumpel da du unsere erklärung nich verstanden hast erklär ichs dir nochmal
naga waren nachtelfen die durch magie verwandelt wurden,
du sagtest das wäre ein paranormaler prozess wegen der magie
jedoch
sind die laut these
die nachtelf auch nur durch magie des brunnens der ewigkeit (oder wie auch immer) entstanden
unterm strich ergibt das folgende gleichung

trolle + magieveränderung = Nachtelfen
Nachtelfen + magieveränderung = Naga

somit kann man sich ausrechnen das keiner dieser beiden para-evolutionswege normal von statten gegangen sind


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mal ne frage.
kommen die bosse aus icc noch anders weitig in der lore vor ?
könnte mal wer zu allen was schreiben ob ja oder nein , bütte


----------



## Orthrus (31. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Die Frage mit den Nachtelfen war mehr poetischer Natur. Denn ein richtiger Nachtelf würde immer behaupten, Nachelfen waren zuerst da.
> Ich vertrete auch eher die Theorie, dass zuerst Trolle und dann Elfen kamen. Die Trolle sind einfach ein primitiveres VOlk, was nichts schlechtes sein muss. Die Nachtelfen waren von Anfang an zivilisierter und sind damit aus meiner Sicht eine Evolutionsstufe höher.



Für ein primitives Volk zeugen die alten Trollstädte von einer erstaunlichen Hochkultur...
Und ob Azsharas versuchter Genozid, zu dem sie die Kräfte des Brunnens mißbrauchen wollte, zivilisierter ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> ok kumpel da du unsere erklärung nich verstanden hast erklär ichs dir nochmal
> naga waren nachtelfen die durch magie verwandelt wurden,
> du sagtest das wäre ein paranormaler prozess wegen der magie
> jedoch
> ...



Laut meinen Kenntnissen ist es nicht bestätigt, dass sich Trolle je durch Magie zu Nachtelfen verwandelt haben, deine These ist nicht bestätigt. Es heißt, dass die Nachtelfen sich um diese Quelle der Urmagie ansiedelten und sie nutzten. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger ungeklärt: Also woher sie nun eigentlich kamen und ob es eine Verbindung zu Trollen gibt.


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage.
> kommen die bosse aus icc noch anders weitig in der lore vor ?
> könnte mal wer zu allen was schreiben ob ja oder nein , bütte



Jein. Deathbringer Saurfang auf jeden Fall - Saurfang der JÜngere stirbt ja an der Pforte des Zorns.  Sindragosa kommt im WotLK intro vor, wie sie wiederbelebt wird - ob es zu ihr eine besondere Geschichte gibt, weiß ich leider selbst nicht. Valithria Dreamwalker hat innerhalb des Raids selbst eine Geschichte, nämlich jene, dass sie von Arthas zu irgendwelchen Experimenten missbraucht wird. Vermutlich hängts mit dem smaragdgrünen Traum zusammen, da sie ein grüner Drache ist - aber das ist jetzt eher geraten. ANsonsten fällt mir von der Lore her nur noch Arthas selbst ein. *g*


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

es gibt da noch die beiden Todesritter-Captains (Falric und Marwyn) kurz vor Arthas...beide sind mit Arthas schon vor seiner Verwandlung zusammen gewesen. Die Blutkönigin trifft man bei der Quel'Delar Questline nochmal...Und Sindragosa war eben mal die Gefährtin von Malygos. Sonst fällt mir aber nichts ein.


----------



## Murkas (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube auch Lana'thel hat eine Hintergrundgeschichte^^ Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, wie das war.. Sie hatte irgendeine Verbindung zu Arthas.. hmm. Wo hab ich denn das nur mal gelesen.. -.-


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Murkas schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch Lana'thel hat eine Hintergrundgeschichte^^ Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, wie das war.. Sie hatte irgendeine Verbindung zu Arthas.. hmm. Wo hab ich denn das nur mal gelesen.. -.-



Ahja, das Blutviertel hatte ich jetzt komplett vergessen.Ups. Die Shan'lyn oder wie man die schreibt - pardon - also auch die Prinzen, die man ja schon in den Inis trifft, haben irgendwie mit der zu tun. Aufklärung hier wäre toll


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab eine andere frage
wie kommt die fette robbe in dem see unter der lichtbresche, kilometerweit weg vom meer dahin und auch noch allein?


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> es gibt da noch die beiden Todesritter-Captains (Falric und Marwyn) kurz vor Arthas...beide sind mit Arthas schon vor seiner Verwandlung zusammen gewesen. Die Blutkönigin trifft man bei der Quel'Delar Questline nochmal...Und Sindragosa war eben mal die Gefährtin von Malygos. Sonst fällt mir aber nichts ein.



Joa das dürften so Ziemlich alle sein. Seuchenmord ist halt einfach n irrer Alchimist...nekromant undso ohne großaartige Story. Modermiene und Fauldarm sind seine Geschöpfe.

Dem Blutrat begegnet man in Nordend in der Boreanischen Tundra (Maxanar oder so), Eiskrone (Als letzter gegner in der Arenaquest), und....nochirgendow....habs grad vergessen  (In einer Ini...danke an Manaori  )
Lanathel ehrlich gesagt kp^^
Dreamwalker ist halt n gefangener drache der getötet/wiederbelebt werden soll.
Luftschiff/Saurfang sollte jedem klar sein....Deathwisper/Markgar fällt mir auch nichts zu ein.
Und der Lichkönig....der passt ja mal voll nicht zur Story *hust* 

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten...ab 100 gibts nen Keks.....

Edith:


Hordewikinger schrieb:


> ich hab eine andere frage
> wie kommt die fette robbe in dem see unter der lichtbresche, kilometerweit weg vom meer dahin und auch noch allein?


Humm.....Sie ist dahingeschwommen 
Naja wenn ich den Questtext gelesen hätte wüsste ichs vielleicht.


----------



## Krokovskowitch (31. Oktober 2010)

Margar ist aus den Toden zusammen gesetzt worden die Arthas getötet hat
quelle: Glaube stant in der weekly drinne


----------



## Nekrit (31. Oktober 2010)

Araken schrieb:


> medan ist doch schon der wächter und nicht thrall



Gibt es nicht mehr als nur einen Wächter?


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht mehr als nur einen Wächter?





Nein, es gibt immer nur einen - den dafür im Schnitt aber ein paar hundert Jahre lang  Aegwynn war ja schon 700 oder so, als sie Medivh geboren hat...


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

so und jetzt nochmal alles zusammen gestellt übersichtlich und so großes bitte.
ich bin krank also zählt mein bitte doppelt


----------



## Murkas (31. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Joa das dürften so Ziemlich alle sein. Seuchenmord ist halt einfach n irrer Alchimist...nekromant undso ohne großaartige Story. Modermiene und Fauldarm sind seine Geschöpfe.
> 
> Dem Blutrat begegnet man in Nordend in der Boreanischen Tundra (Maxanar oder so), Eiskrone (Als letzter gegner in der Arenaquest), und....nochirgendow....habs grad vergessen  (In einer Ini...danke an Manaori  )
> Lanathel ehrlich gesagt kp^^
> ...



1. Ziemlich wird klein geschrieben
2. es heißt Alchemist (oder net?)
3. und so außeinander
4. großartige
5. Gegner groß
6. +7. noch irgendwo
8. Lana'thel
9. Drache groß
10. Mark'gar wenn mich nich alles täuscht

man.. reicht doch nich.. dann halt kein Keks -.-


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Murkas schrieb:


> 1. Ziemlich wird klein geschrieben
> 2. es heißt Alchemist (oder net?)
> 3. und so außeinander
> 4. großartige
> ...



Made my day 
*keksgeb* haste dir verdient 
Naja bin grad iwie nicht in der Stimmung groß auf Rechtschreibung zu achten.

Achja....schon gemerkt?....ich mag Smileys


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Du machst Rechtschreibflames und schreibst statt "nicht" "nich" ?
Das ist ja mal ein schöner Schuss ins eigene Knie... ^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du machst Rechtschreibflames und schreibst statt "nicht" "nich" ?
> Das ist ja mal ein schöner Schuss ins eigene Knie... ^^



Mit passiert es oft das ich in Deutscharbeiten sachen wie "aba" und "das is so" schreib 
Naja....muss dann halt noch nachkoriegerien...hat sich schon ziemlich eingearbeitet das so zu schreiben. 

PS: Mein Autokorrekturprogramm will aus "nachkoriegerien" "Nachkriegseuropa" machen O.o (und kriegerischen, Nachkommastellen und nachgetriggerten...WTF?)


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Mit passiert es oft das ich in Deutscharbeiten sachen wie "aba" und "das is so" schreib
> Naja....muss dann halt noch nachkoriegerien...hat sich schon ziemlich eingearbeitet das so zu schreiben.
> 
> PS: Mein Autokorrekturprogramm will aus "nachkoriegerien" "Nachkriegseuropa" machen O.o (und kriegerischen, Nachkommastellen und nachgetriggerten...WTF?)



das ist eigentlich kein gutes zeichen, dass dir sowas in deutscharbeiten passiert Oo


----------



## No_ones (31. Oktober 2010)

blub  wenn man signatur schon klaut dann doch bitte nicht im selben forum verwenden


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> blub  wenn man signatur schon klaut dann doch bitte nicht im selben forum verwenden


Die Sig ist schon so alt und wurde schon im AJ Forum etc verwendet... :S
Und dass es die gleiche Grafikadresse ist: Im Zweifelsfall eifnach beide gleiche Quelle genommen, oder er hätte es iwie umlegen sollen, wobei das ja nicht nötig ist :S


----------



## Moarck (31. Oktober 2010)

hey, ich hab au´n paar Fragen:

1. Ist Sargeras "ganz" tot ? (man war ja in Warcraft 3 da in seiner Grabstädte) 

2. Wer leitet in diesem Moment die Brennende Legion, hat die jetzt überhaupt nen Anführer, so wie ich das kenne (wenn ich nix durcheinander bringe) war doch Sargeras der Anführer und er befehligt 2 so Dämonenlords ^^ > Archimonde und Kil´Jaeden , aber wer is anführer wenn Sargeras tot is  und man killt ja au die beiden Dämonenlords

hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Danke im vorraus für Antworten (hilfreiche, hehe)


----------



## Tixx (31. Oktober 2010)

Also nochmal zur Blutkönigin,
man erfährt alles in der Quest von Quel´delar ( oder so ) , da sagt sie , dass sie mal eine Blutelfe war , und während Arthas in Silbermond einfiel , gestorben sei.
Und die Shan´layn ( oder so ^^ ) sind glaub ich auch noch die gestorbenen Blutelfen damals, die halt jetz alle dem Lich König dienen .

Falls etwas nicht stimmt , bitte nicht übel nehmen .


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Moarck schrieb:


> hey, ich hab au´n paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist Sargeras "ganz" tot ? (man war ja in Warcraft 3 da in seiner Grabstädte)
> 
> ...



1. Es geht das Gerücht um, dass er in die Weiten des Nethers verbannt wurde und dort nicht zurück kann.

2. Archimonde ist tot, Sargeras Verbleib ist nicht geklärt. Kil'jaeden wurde lediglich zurück gedrängt und ist nicht tot. Er ist momentan der Anführer der Legion. Jedenfalls spricht alles dafür.


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Moarck schrieb:


> hey, ich hab au´n paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist Sargeras "ganz" tot ? (man war ja in Warcraft 3 da in seiner Grabstädte)
> 
> ...



also die legion sollte jetz von kil jaeden angeführt werden da archimonde von irrwischen geplättet wurde


----------



## Fflinti (31. Oktober 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> die goldenen augen bei druiden deuten auf das tiefe verständniss zu azeroth
> illidan hat nicht goldene augen sondern bernsteinfarbene wenn ich mich richtig erinnere



die golden/bernsteinfarben sind besondere augen die nicht jeder hat die deuten auf jemanden hin der großes volbringen wird hat mit druiden nix zu tun ist eine sager der nachteflen


----------



## Fflinti (31. Oktober 2010)

Moarck schrieb:


> hey, ich hab au´n paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist Sargeras "ganz" tot ? (man war ja in Warcraft 3 da in seiner Grabstädte)



wurde von Sir Lothar und Kathgar besigt als der letzte rest der ja in Medivhs körper durch das abtrennen des kopfes durch Lothars schwert ob er überlebt hat weiss man nicht


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich kein gutes zeichen, dass dir sowas in deutscharbeiten passiert Oo



Naja passiert nur beim schnell schreiben und ich bemerke es auch sofort^^ also ich gebe die nicht so ab


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Naja passiert nur beim schnell schreiben und ich bemerke es auch sofort^^ also ich gebe die nicht so ab



ich hatte ca. 40 R- & Z-Fehler in meiner Deutschklausur(im lk) und hatte trotzdem die beste klausur des kurses ...
Inhalt > Rechtschreibung


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hatte ca. 40 R- & Z-Fehler in meiner Deutschklausur(im lk) und hatte trotzdem die beste klausur des kurses ...
> Inhalt > Rechtschreibung



können wir tauschen?


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Könntet ihr das Off-Topic Gespamme wegen der Rechtschreibung bitte sein lassen ?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr das Off-Topic Gespamme wegen der Rechtschreibung bitte sein lassen ?



Könntest du das Offtopic gespamme über Offtopic gespamme bitte sein lassen?


----------



## Anonymus299 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr das Off-Topic Gespamme wegen der Rechtschreibung bitte sein lassen ?



Klaro...verkrümel mich jetzt eh....schönen Abend noch ihr alle.


----------



## numisel (31. Oktober 2010)

> Für ein primitives Volk zeugen die alten Trollstädte von einer erstaunlichen Hochkultur...
> Und ob Azsharas versuchter Genozid, zu dem sie die Kräfte des Brunnens mißbrauchen wollte, zivilisierter ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...



Okay, ich hätte "zivilisiert" besser in Anführungszeichen gepackt. Die Struktur, Gebäude und Hierachie der Nachtelfen weist einen in meinen Augen weiterentwickelten Status auf. Die Bauten der Nachtelfen werden als verschnörkelt und extravagant beschrieben, die der Trolle eher als naturverbunden und "primitiv". Auch sind die Stämme der Trolle nicht unter einer Führung, sie werden von einzelnen Stammesführern geführt (ich lasse die alle 7 Jahre eintretende Konferenz in Zandalar mal absichtlich weg). 

Ich bin auch eher ein Fan der Trolle, aber ich würde es so sehen.




> 1. Ist Sargeras "ganz" tot ? (man war ja in Warcraft 3 da in seiner Grabstädte)



Nein! In dem Grabmal lag nur sein Avatar, also ca. 0,001% seiner gesamten Kraft. Ein Teil seines Geistes hat er dann in Medivh transferiert. Aber ein Großteil seines Geistes liegt irgendwo im Wirbelnden Nether. Und da kommt er irgendwie nichtmehr raus.


----------



## Leasila (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde gerne ein paar wow Bücher lesen,
kenne aber gar keine, könntet ihr ein paar posten ( wenn möglich mit einem Zauber in der Hauptrolle)
Ich würde mich über alle Bücher posts freuen!

mfg
Lesila


----------



## Fflinti (31. Oktober 2010)

Leasila schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein paar wow Bücher lesen,
> kenne aber gar keine, könntet ihr ein paar posten ( wenn möglich mit einem Zauber in der Hauptrolle)
> Ich würde mich über alle Bücher posts freuen!
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an wilste gleich mit wow anfangen oder auch die warcraft geschichte lesen.

bei der Warcraft geschichte würd ich dir die Krieg der Ahnen Trillogie empfehlen da haste genug zauberer Rohnin, Krasus, Illidan usw.

und wen du ganz von vorn anfangen möchtest fang halt bei

Warcraft Buch 1 Der Tag des Drachen (Dort geht es um die geschichte von Rohnin und Vereesa wie sie sich kennenlernen, Wie die Orcs den Roten Drachenschwarm versklaven usw.)
Warcraft Buch 2 Der Lord der Clans (Die geschichte über Thrall wie er aufgezogen wurde und wie ehr zum Kriegshäuptling wurde)
Warcraft Buch 3 Der Letzte Wächter ( Die geschichter über Medivh seinen Schüler und um das Böse in Medivh)

Warcraft Buch 4/1 Der Krierg der Ahnen Trilogie Die Quelle der Ewigkeit
Warcraft Buch 5/2 """"
Warcraft Buch 6/3 """
 ( Es geht um Illidan Malfurion, Rohnin und Krasus, Broxigar und anderen Legendären Rollen in WoW, dan noch um wie die Nachtelfen die Brennende Legion nach Azeroth bringt dan um die Dämonenseele und ander hübsche sachen)


----------



## Leasila (31. Oktober 2010)

warcaft ist mir eigentlich sogar noch lieber  danke dir schon mal.
hat noch wer ein paar geheimtipps?


----------



## Manaori (31. Oktober 2010)

Leasila schrieb:


> warcaft ist mir eigentlich sogar noch lieber  danke dir schon mal.
> hat noch wer ein paar geheimtipps?



Der Tag des Drachen, die Nacht des Drachen. (wobei zweitere wesentlich besser ist) 
Aufstieg der Horde (das fand ich genial) 
Teufelskreis (auch ganz gut von den Infos über Jaina und Thrall her, wobei ich Christie golden nicht so mag *g*) 
Sturmgrimm (das ist noch ziemlich neu, noch nicht als Paperback erhältlich.) 
Rise of the Lichking (sorry, ich weiß den deutschen Namen nicht - habs auch noch nicht gelesen, nur davon gehört) 
Weltenbeben (auch nur davon gehör tbisher, wird aber bald geliefert ) 

Das wars fürs erste *g* 
Wobei, falls du auch Comics magst, würde ich dir Sunwell-Trilogy empfehlen. Dort erfährt man viel über Anveena und Kalecgos, sowie auch ein wenig über den Ansturm der Geißel. Und der  Zeichenstil ist nicht allzu schlecht. *g*


----------



## Fflinti (31. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Nein! In dem Grabmal lag nur sein Avatar, also ca. 0,001% seiner gesamten Kraft. Ein Teil seines Geistes hat er dann in Medivh transferiert. Aber ein Großteil seines Geistes liegt irgendwo im Wirbelnden Nether. Und da kommt er irgendwie nichtmehr raus.



er hat sich in die gene von Aegwyn geschläust als sie ihn in den Frostigen Ebenen versuchte zu vernichten und mit der entstehung also Parrung von Nielas Aran und Aegwynn wurden die gene von Sageras die in Aegwynn schlummerten in Medivh wiedergeboren. Und dan wurde Medivh wie oben schon erwähnt von Campion Lothar und Kadhgar getötet und mit einem riesigen klim bim in die luft gejagt.


----------



## Fflinti (31. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Der Tag des Drachen, die Nacht des Drachen. (wobei zweitere wesentlich besser ist)
> Aufstieg der Horde (das fand ich genial)
> Teufelskreis (auch ganz gut von den Infos über Jaina und Thrall her, wobei ich Christie golden nicht so mag *g*)
> Sturmgrimm (das ist noch ziemlich neu, noch nicht als Paperback erhältlich.)
> ...



jo der Tag des Drachen wa bissel mau fand ich. die nacht des Drachen hab ich noch nicht 

bin grade bei Teufelskreis und danach komt Aufstieg der Horde hab ich sogar schon hier liegen  bin schon sehr gespannt und wen du sagst das ist genial freu ich mich noch mehr


----------



## StormofDoom (31. Oktober 2010)

Tixx schrieb:


> Also nochmal zur Blutkönigin,
> man erfährt alles in der Quest von Quel´delar ( oder so ) , da sagt sie , dass sie mal eine Blutelfe war , und während Arthas in Silbermond einfiel , gestorben sei.
> Und die Shan´layn ( oder so ^^ ) sind glaub ich auch noch die gestorbenen Blutelfen damals, die halt jetz alle dem Lich König dienen .
> 
> Falls etwas nicht stimmt , bitte nicht übel nehmen .



eigentlich fast richtig...nur starb sie in Northrend während Illidans versuch, den Frostthron zu zerstören.

Ich hab btw scho das neue Buch Weltenbeben gelesen...und grundsätzlich interessant, aber ich bin ein wenig vom Ende enttäuscht...ich hatte mit einer großen Beschreibung von Deathwings Ausbruch gerechnet.


----------



## AdreaYsera (31. Oktober 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Da ist aber viel Sodomie in der Story, wenn jeder mit jedem....kinder bekommt
> 
> Ich mein welcher Ork schwaengert einen Draenei?




Garona ist wahrscheinlich geboren wurde bevor das Dunkle Portal wieder geöffnet wurde, seit dem Einfluss von der Brennende Legion lagen die Orcs und die Draenei auf Draenor (heutige Scherbenwelt im Krieg) Ich vermute mal..und mir ist nichts anderes bekannt, dass es auch da wie in jedem Krieg eroberungen udn gefangenschaften gab. Garona muss ja nicht freiwillig gezeugt oder empfangen worden sein!


----------



## Shaila (1. November 2010)

Frage an jene, die "Malfurion" gelesen haben. Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum ? Mich interessieren vor allem die Ursachen der Verderbheit.


----------



## numisel (1. November 2010)

> Frage an jene, die "Malfurion" gelesen haben. Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum ? Mich interessieren vor allem die Ursachen der Verderbheit.



Habs nicht gelesen, kenne es nur in Auszügen ( hat wer das Sarrazin-Interview bei sterntev gesehen?  ). Soweit ich weiss war Xavius dafür verantwortlich oder zumindest mitverantwortlich für die Verderbnis. Er wurde ja in einen Baum verwandelt, starb dadurch aber nicht. Er gelangte irgendwann in den Traum und konnte ihn verderben.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. November 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Garona ist wahrscheinlich geboren wurde bevor das Dunkle Portal wieder geöffnet wurde, seit dem Einfluss von der Brennende Legion lagen die Orcs und die Draenei auf Draenor (heutige Scherbenwelt im Krieg) Ich vermute mal..und mir ist nichts anderes bekannt, dass es auch da wie in jedem Krieg eroberungen udn gefangenschaften gab. Garona muss ja nicht freiwillig gezeugt oder empfangen worden sein!



anfangs haben die orcs und dreanei zusammen in frieden gelebt erst als kil jeaden es geschaft hat gul`dan für die brennende legion zu rekrutieren fing der krieg an. vieleicht wurde garona ja auch schon vor den krieg geboren.


----------



## numisel (1. November 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal durchgelesen. Also mit Garonas Geburt und "Entstehung" hält es sich wie folgt:
Gul'dan hat einen seiner Krieger mit einer Draenei "zusammengebracht". Also kann man sich denken, dass es nicht in beiderseitigem Einverständnis geschah  Garona wurde, nachdem sie geboren war, von Gul'dan verzaubert, sodass sie schneller alterte, und sie wurde gefoltert, damit sie gefügig wurde.


----------



## Kæran (1. November 2010)

Leasila schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein paar wow Bücher lesen,
> kenne aber gar keine, könntet ihr ein paar posten ( wenn möglich mit einem Zauber in der Hauptrolle)
> Ich würde mich über alle Bücher posts freuen!
> 
> ...




Für lesefaule gibt es auch fast jedes Buch als WC3 Campaign


----------



## Shaila (1. November 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Für lesefaule gibt es auch fast jedes Buch als WC3 Campaign



Das ist so nicht richtig, in Warcraft 3 erfährt man bei Weitem nicht alles.


----------



## numisel (1. November 2010)

Zum Beispiel erfährt man nie etwas Konkretes über die Beziehung zwischen Jaina und Arthas.
Wo wir grad dabei sind: ist es möglich, dass Jaina vielleicht schwanger gewesen sein könnte und nun irgendwo in Theramore ein Thronfolger Lordaerons rumläuft?


----------



## echterman (2. November 2010)

was die mutter von Medivh angeht hab ich in "Arthas - Rise of the Lich King" gelesen das Aegvynn in Theramore bei Jaina Proudmoore ist als so eine Art Mentorin. Weil im Buch erzählt Jaina ihr wie sie in Bezug auf Arthas fühlt als dieser nur noch Rache kannte.


----------



## echterman (2. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel erfährt man nie etwas Konkretes über die Beziehung zwischen Jaina und Arthas.
> Wo wir grad dabei sind: ist es möglich, dass Jaina vielleicht schwanger gewesen sein könnte und nun irgendwo in Theramore ein Thronfolger Lordaerons rumläuft?



die beiden hatten eine handfeste liebesbeziehung die sogar richtung heirat ging. so in rise of the lich king zu lesen. die beiden haben auch das bett geteilt. aber das Jaina schwanger war hab ich noch nirgends gelesen. Später als die beiden dann der Seuche auf den grund gehen wollte hat Arthas dann ja  Stratholme angegriffen und da hat Jaina ihn dann physisch verlassen. Lieben tut sie ihn immer noch. Was man auch sehen kann wenn man HDR geht und mal das Story Event mit Uhter durchlaufen lässt.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ja. Rise of the LIchking - zu Deutsch, Aufstieg des Lichkönigs (?). Soll ganz gut sein, aber leider hab ichs noch nicht gelesen




Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Ganz gut geschrieben und wer sich in WoW etwas auskennt fühlt sich auch gleich heimisch. 
Allerdings liegt in dem Punkt auch etwas Kritik, denn für Leute die rund um WoW nichts mit der Sache am Hut haben, fehlen dann zu viele Informationen denke ich. Zum Teil wird zu sehr davon ausgegangen das man sich mit der Geschichte von Warcraft auskennt. Für Fans keinerlei Problem, für Außenstehende dann leider nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. 
Außerdem hätte es etwas mehr ausgeschmückt werden können, mit bissl mehr als 300 Seiten ist man einfach zu schnell damit durch. 

Sorry das ich dem eigentlichen Thema nicht wirklich sinnvolles beitragen konnte.

Dennoch mal eine gute Idee das hier und nicht der x-te Cata-Spoiler-Beitrag. Weiter so! 


MfG


----------



## MediesTsu (2. November 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Und zwar habe ich gerade Weltenbeben zu Ende gelesen und relativ am Anfang findet in Sturmwind eine Trauerfeier in Gedenken an die verstorbenen Soldaten in Nordend statt. Jaina nimmt dort auch teil und trauert auch um Arthas, allerdings fängt sie dann an zu grübeln und denkt an den smaragdgrünen Alptraum zurück, der ihr gezeigt hat, das wenn sie Arthas aufgehalten hätte, SIE selbst zur Lihkönigin geworden wäre. Dann reist sie sich aber zusammen und über das Thema wurde nicht weiter geschrieben.

Ich habe "Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" gar nicht und "Sturmgrimm" noch nicht zu Ende gelesen, aber wäre es möglich das da genaueres darüber steht, denn diese These habe ich zum ersten Mal gehört oder gelesen und sie hat mich sehr verwundert.


----------



## Feindflieger (2. November 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Ich habe "Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" gar nicht und "Sturmgrimm" noch nicht zu Ende gelesen, aber wäre es möglich das da genaueres darüber steht, denn diese These habe ich zum ersten Mal gehört oder gelesen und sie hat mich sehr verwundert.



Naja, wenn sie Arthas getötet hätte, wäre der Posten auf sie übergegangen da es immer jemanden geben muss der die restliche Geißel kontrolliert. So hat halt Bolvar den Job übernommen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. November 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Und zwar habe ich gerade Weltenbeben zu Ende gelesen und relativ am Anfang findet in Sturmwind eine Trauerfeier in Gedenken an die verstorbenen Soldaten in Nordend statt. Jaina nimmt dort auch teil und trauert auch um Arthas, allerdings fängt sie dann an zu grübeln und denkt an den smaragdgrünen Alptraum zurück, der ihr gezeigt hat, das wenn sie Arthas aufgehalten hätte, SIE selbst zur Lihkönigin geworden wäre. Dann reist sie sich aber zusammen und über das Thema wurde nicht weiter geschrieben.
> 
> Ich habe "Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" gar nicht und "Sturmgrimm" noch nicht zu Ende gelesen, aber wäre es möglich das da genaueres darüber steht, denn diese These habe ich zum ersten Mal gehört oder gelesen und sie hat mich sehr verwundert.




Ich fand die zweite Trauerfeier irgendwie rührender  Als die Trainerin von Anduin und die Opfer der Katastrophe an der Brauerei starben. 

Ich hab ja ehrlich gesagt gehofft das Anduin Chef von IF wird... aber nein ...  Scheiß Dunkelzwerge .. Ups Spoiler


----------



## C0deX (2. November 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> 2. Auch hier muss ich etwas weiter ausholen^^
> Gul'dan wurde durch Sageras in eine Rüstung verbannt. In Eis eingeschlossen wurde er durch das Universum nach Azeroth geschickt und schlug in Northrend ein.
> Er sollte die Toten aus ihren Gräbern erheben und über Azeroth herfallen lassen. Da Sageras wusste das dem ehemaligen Orcherxenmeister Gul'dan nicht zu trauen war,
> schickte er 3 seiner Leutnants mit ihm. Mal'ganis, Varimathras und Balnazzar.
> ...



Falsch zu dieser Zeit war Arthas noch nicht Lichkönig und nicht bei der Geißel das hat einige Zeit gedauert ergo Sylvanas auch noch nicht bei der Geißel.

Die Schwächung kam erst später

Zitat" Ein Riss im Frostthron, verursacht durch ein Beben in Nordend, welches Illidan mithilfe des Auge des Sargeras auslöste, ließ den Lichkönig und somit auch Arthas und die ganze Geißel schwächen. Illidan diente nun Kil'jaeden, welcher Vergeltung für den Verrat am Ner'zhul üben wollte. In dieser Zeit erlangten viele Diener der Geißel ihren eigenen Willen zurück sowie auch zahlreiche gefallene Hochelfen, darunter auch Sylvanas, welche sich nun mit ihren Untergebenen Die Verlassenen nannten."


----------



## MediesTsu (2. November 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie Arthas getötet hätte, wäre der Posten auf sie übergegangen da es immer jemanden geben muss der die restliche Geißel kontrolliert. So hat halt Bolvar den Job übernommen.



Ja das weiß ich, aber warum sie? Das versteh ich trotzdem nicht.. außerdem ging es nur darum ihn aufzuhalten, nicht ihn zu töten.


----------



## Alpax (2. November 2010)

Diese Krypta unten bei Kara würde mich auch interessieren bin da früher mal mit paar Kollegen rein-exploidet .. das ist theoretisch eine fix-fertige Instanz (mal abgesehen von nicht vorhandenen Gegnern) ... Die Räume sind benannt und man kann sich anhang der Räume sogar diverse Boss-Räume erkennen und deren Fähigkeiten etc. interpretieren. Is ewig her aber einer der Räume heisst glaub ich "die umgekehrten Sünder" da Hängen in einem überflutetem Raum etliche Leichen an Haken von der Decke ... sieht richtig schaurig aus 

Leider konnte ich garnichts über die "Ini" herausfinden ...

Und noch was würde mich interessieren ... weiss jemand ob es stimmt, das Tabetha aus den Düstermarschen eig. Aegwynn ist?


----------



## MediesTsu (2. November 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Und noch was würde mich interessieren ... weiss jemand ob es stimmt, das Tabetha aus den Düstermarschen eig. Aegwynn ist?



Das wurde hier schon beantwortet ^^ Aegwynn liegt neben Medivh hinter Karzhan begraben, demnach wohl eher nicht.

Ach was mir gerade einfiel... Onyxia wird in Cataclysm von Nefarian ja wiederbelebt, ist aber deutlich "schwächer" als früher (redet nich, ist verwirrt etc.), ABER wer hat Nefarian den Kopf wieder angenäht?


----------



## Grombash (2. November 2010)

Ich hab zu Nefarian bis jetzt auch nur Theorien gelesen, aber eine erschien mir halbwegs logisch: Sowohl Nefarian als auch Ony verfügen über nekromantische Fähigkeiten. Todesschwinge als Aspekt des Todes erst recht. Der holt sich also den Kopf von Nefarian und belebt ihn zusammen mit dem Körper wieder. 

Ich weiß, ist vielleicht nicht die beste Theorie, aber bisher das logischste, das ich gelesen habe. ;-) 

Wenn ich Unrecht habe, steht es jedem frei, mich zu korrigieren. ;-)


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Grombash schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Nefarian bis jetzt auch nur Theorien gelesen, aber eine erschien mir halbwegs logisch: Sowohl Nefarian als auch Ony verfügen über nekromantische Fähigkeiten. Todesschwinge als Aspekt des Todes erst recht. Der holt sich also den Kopf von Nefarian und belebt ihn zusammen mit dem Körper wieder.
> 
> Ich weiß, ist vielleicht nicht die beste Theorie, aber bisher das logischste, das ich gelesen habe. ;-)
> 
> Wenn ich Unrecht habe, steht es jedem frei, mich zu korrigieren. ;-)



Das stimmt, man sieht es ja im Kampf gegen den alten Nefarian. Das ist wohl eine weitere mächtige Fähigkeit/Gabe Deathwing's.


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

Grombash schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Nefarian bis jetzt auch nur Theorien gelesen, aber eine erschien mir halbwegs logisch: Sowohl Nefarian als auch Ony verfügen über nekromantische Fähigkeiten. Todesschwinge als Aspekt des Todes erst recht. Der holt sich also den Kopf von Nefarian und belebt ihn zusammen mit dem Körper wieder.
> 
> Ich weiß, ist vielleicht nicht die beste Theorie, aber bisher das logischste, das ich gelesen habe. ;-)
> 
> Wenn ich Unrecht habe, steht es jedem frei, mich zu korrigieren. ;-)



Sorry, wenn ich hier intervenieren muss, aber es gibt keinen "Aspekt des Todes"  Das war ein Name, der Todesschwinge gegeben wurde... eine Art Beiname, genauso wie "der Zestörer". Auch nach seinem Verfall in den Wahnsinn ist Neltharion, wenn überhaupt ein Aspekt, immer noch der der Erde und nix anderes.


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich hier intervenieren muss, aber es gibt keinen "Aspekt des Todes"  Das war ein Name, der Todesschwinge gegeben wurde... eine Art Beiname, genauso wie "der Zestörer". Auch nach seinem Verfall in den Wahnsinn ist Neltharion, wenn überhaupt ein Aspekt, immer noch der der Erde und nix anderes.



Dennoch scheinen sie nekromantische Fähigkeiten zu besitzen.


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dennoch scheinen sie nekromantische Fähigkeiten zu besitzen.



Jup, da hast du Recht  Sah man ja bei Nefarian. Wollte nur mit diesem Aspekt-vorurteil aufräumen *g*


----------



## Zizzle (2. November 2010)

Habe im Laufe des Spielens so einige Sachen entdeckt, die noch ungeklärt sind. Kenn mich auch eig. ziemlich gut in der Lore aus, aber ich lass die Fragen einfach mal auf euch los ^_-.
1. In der Scherbenwelt findet sich im Schattenmondtal etwas "Uraltes Böses" das in seinem Aussehen schon verdammt nah an C'Thun ran kommt, was hat es damit auf sich?
2. Anduin Lothars Waffe Ashkandi ist im Besitz von Nefarian, was ist aber mit seiner zweiten Klinge Quel'Zaram passiert bzw. wo könnte sie sein?
3. Warum ist es für nicht Pandaren bisher unmöglich gewesen Pandaria zu betreten, wenn es doch Pandaren möglich ist Kalimdor zu betreten?
4. Ist das Schwert Gorshalach nach seiner Teilung überhaupt noch von Nutzen für Sargeras? (Ich meine er hat schließlich nur ne zerbrochene Klinge =))
5. Was ist mit Arthas Mutter Lianne und seiner Schwester Calia passiert?
6. Und was hat es eigentlich mit dem "Blizzard Construction Co." Schild im momentanen Hyjal auf sich (Naja Spaß muss sein^^)

Greetz
Phil


----------



## Cervante (2. November 2010)

Leichen liegen für gewöhnlich in der Erde bzw. kehren dahin zurück also hat unser "Aspekt der Erde" sicher viel mit Auferstehung gewisser "Toter" zu tun? :-)


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> Habe im Laufe des Spielens so einige Sachen entdeckt, die noch ungeklärt sind. Kenn mich auch eig. ziemlich gut in der Lore aus, aber ich lass die Fragen einfach mal auf euch los ^_-.
> 1. In der Scherbenwelt findet sich im Schattenmondtal etwas "Uraltes Böses" das in seinem Aussehen schon verdammt nah an C'Thun ran kommt, was hat es damit auf sich?



Dabei handelt es sich um einen alten Gott. Die Arakkoa besitzen einen alten Gott, bzw. sie verehren einen. Dieser alte Gott kann sich jedoch nicht auf einer physikalischen Eben manifestieren. Die Arakkoa versuchen eben dies zu erreichen und wir verhindern ihre Pläne bei einer Quest im Schattenmondtal. Die Quest sowie die Erscheinung beweißt, dass es auch alte Götter in der Scherbenwelt und auch anderen Welten geben kann, sowie das es keine genaue Zahl an alten Göttern gibt, da sich nicht alle auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren können.



Zizzle schrieb:


> 2. Anduin Lothars Waffe Ashkandi ist im Besitz von Nefarian, was ist aber mit seiner zweiten Klinge Quel'Zaram passiert bzw. wo könnte sie sein?



Waffen haben mich abgesehen vom Aschebringer nie wirklich interessiert, da muss ich passen.



Zizzle schrieb:


> 3. Warum ist es für nicht Pandaren bisher unmöglich gewesen Pandaria zu betreten, wenn es doch Pandaren möglich ist Kalimdor zu betreten?



Wo steht das denn ? Blizzard hat einmal bestätigt, dass die Pandarenen ein Aprilscherz waren, jedoch sind sie immer wieder in der WoW aufgetaucht, von daher gibt es seit jeher Gerüchte über die Einführung von Pandarenen und dem Land Pandaria, welches ein südlicher noch unentdeckter Kontinent auf Azeroth darstellen soll. Ich persönlich könnte mir so etwas schon vorstellen, allerdings leben die Pandarenen soweit ich weiss auf Pandaria.



Zizzle schrieb:


> 4. Ist das Schwert Gorshalach nach seiner Teilung überhaupt noch von Nutzen für Sargeras? (Ich meine er hat schließlich nur ne zerbrochene Klinge =))



Selbiges wie bei den Waffen oben.




Zizzle schrieb:


> 5. Was ist mit Arthas Mutter Lianne und seiner Schwester Calia passiert?



Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ein Blauer mal aussagte das Calia verschollen ist. Über die Mutter ist mir ebenfalls nichts bekannt.




Zizzle schrieb:


> 6. Und was hat es eigentlich mit dem "Blizzard Construction Co." Schild im momentanen Hyjal auf sich (Naja Spaß muss sein^^)



Das daran noch gebaut wird.


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> 3. Warum ist es für nicht Pandaren bisher unmöglich gewesen Pandaria zu betreten, wenn es doch Pandaren möglich ist Kalimdor zu betreten?
> 
> 5. Was ist mit Arthas Mutter Lianne und seiner Schwester Calia passiert?
> 
> ...



3: Weil wir Pandaria noch nicht Entdeckt haben bzw. keiner von der Allianz / Horde dahin wollte also ich denke ma Pandaria is westlich von Kalimdor bzw. Östlich von Östliche Königreiche

5: Auf der Insel Theramore gibt es ein NPC der wie Arthas Schwester heist, ist auch der einzige NPC mit dem Namen, würde sogar Sinn machen.


----------



## Legendofz (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Wieso ist Karazhan so wie es jetzt eben ist ? Der Hintergrund dieser meiner Meinung nach besten Instanz aller Zeiten, ist irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen. Ich weiss nur das Medivh da gewohnt hat, aber nicht den Rest.
> 
> 2. Was genau ist nun eigentlich mit Mal'ganis und seinen Natherzim Anhängern ? Ich nehme nicht an, dass sie komplett vernichtet wurden, weiss da jemand was ?
> 
> Ziel des Threads soll also einfach ein Fragen & Antwort Thread sein, könnt also auch Fragen stellen. Ich hoffe auf reges Interesse.




Zu deiner 1. Frage:
Karazhan selbst war einst ein Gebäude, indem dich der Orden von Tirisfall (dieser wiederum bestand aus Nachtelfen, die nach dem Krieg der Ahnen sicher waren, das die Brennende Legion wieder über Azeroth durch das streben nach Macht, mächtiger Sterblicher kommt) über die Mächte in Azeroth wachen wollte und wurde ursprünglich dort errichtet wo heute das Rotkammgebirge ist. Sie übergaben diese Aufgabe dann nach Entstehung der Wächter, diesen einem davon oder besser gesagt, seinem Erbe. Medivh war nämlich der Sohn von Aegwynn der Wächterin, die selbst Sargeras nach dem Krieg der Ahnen besiegte. (Es gibt ein Grabmal dieses Kampfes auf den verlorenen Inseln, indem Guldan starb auf der Suche nach Sargeras Auge). Als Medivh den Turm bekam, beherbergte dieser mit ihm den gesammten Orden (mitunter Kul Tiras Bürger) und war ein beschaulicher Ort geworden, in dem eben reges treiben herrschte wie Operetten und was man da heute so in Geisterform findet. Als Medivh dann dem Wahnsinn verfiel (Sargeras übergab im Kampf mit der Wächterin aegwynn einen Teil seiner bösen Energie in ihren Körper um einst zurückzuschlagen, die dann eben Medivh gebar udn Sargeras wartete eben auf den richtigen Moment um ihn zu korrumpieren) portete er das gesamte Gebäude in die Totenwinde um hier sein Wissen in ein mächtiges Artefakt zu übertragen (Das Buch des Medivh) welches in der Lage war, Portale zur dämonischen Welt zu öffnen um Azeroth erneut durch die Brennende Legion zu nerven und vorher am Besten noch durch die Orcs säubern zu lassen. Und damit öffnete sich das erste Portal nach Draenor, die Orcs kamen und bis heute gibts Stress. Alles Karazhans Schuld xDDD



Frage 2:

Die Nathretim sind nach wie vor Teil der brennenden Legion aber Malganis ist tot. Stratholme darfst du eben nochmal mit dem werten *Balnazzar* kämpfen, der scheinbar als einer der Anführer des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs seine Finger bei denen im Spiel hatte. Man erinnere sich: Balnazzar wurde von Sylvanas aus Lordearon (Unterstadt) vertrieben mit seinem Teil der Geißel und hat es wohl bevorzugt als Mensch seit Jahren, die Verlassenen durch den scharlachroten Kreuzzug weiter zu bekämpfen (Ich persönlich fande diesen mir unbekannten Story Teil sehr interessannt). Ich vermute nun einfach mal, das dieser Hinweis darauf deutet, dass der Grund für den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug für Ihren "Killt die Geißel" Quatsch nur Vorwand ist, Lordaeron und die Kontrolle zurückzu gewinnen. Balnazzar ist auch ein schreckenslord udn hat somit die Möglichkeit, sterbliche zu korrumpieren.


----------



## Legendofz (2. November 2010)

Warum zum Geier taucht eigtl. Kul Tiras nicht mehr in der lore auf? Die müssten doch immer noch auf Ihrer Insel chillen.


----------



## Fipsin (2. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> das geweih bekommen druiden je tiefer sie in die kunst des druidentums eintauchen und je geschickter sie sind
> die goldenen augen bei druiden deuten auf das tiefe verständniss zu azeroth
> illidan hat nicht goldene augen sondern bernsteinfarbene wenn ich mich richtig erinnere



Nein Goldene Augen haben nur Mänliche Kal'dorei,
Wer mit Goldenen Augen geboren wurde hat ein
Starkes Potenzial für einen Druiden, wobei es auch
ausnahmen gibt da Malfurion mit Silbernen Augen
Geboren wurde, die sich aber Gold Färbten naja 
und die Tatsache das er Erzdruide ist. Zu Illidan 
kann ich da leider nichts sagen aber denke auch
Silberne, Illidan Bruder von Malfuiron usw.


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Nein Goldene Augen haben nur Mänliche Kal'dorei,
> Wer mit Goldenen Augen geboren wurde hat ein
> Starkes Potenzial für einen Druiden, wobei es auch
> ausnahmen gibt da Malfurion mit Silbernen Augen
> ...



Nein, Illidan hatte definitiv goldene, das wird im Krieg der Ahnen explizit erwähnt. 
Früher hatten die goldenen Augen auch nichts mit den Druiden zu tun, das kam erst jetzt auf. Goldene AUgen bei den Nachtelfen damals zeigten, dass derjenige noch Großes vollbringen würde, im guten wie im schlechten (beispiel: Azshara, auch sie hatte goldene Augen statt silberner, und hat zweifellos großes vollbracht  )


----------



## Petersburg (2. November 2010)

Ich hab mal eine frage: Was hat das Schwert in diesem Stein in Nagrand - Grenze Zangarmarschen für eine Bedeutung?


----------



## Legendofz (2. November 2010)

Moarck schrieb:


> 2. Wer leitet in diesem Moment die Brennende Legion, hat die jetzt überhaupt nen Anführer, so wie ich das kenne (wenn ich nix durcheinander bringe) war doch Sargeras der Anführer und er befehligt 2 so Dämonenlords ^^ > Archimonde und Danke



Die Brennende Legion wird aktuell von Kil Jaeden, dem Obersten Kriegsfürsten von Sargeras angeführt. Über neue Mitglieder weiß man nicht viel, da diese ja momentan sehr verdeckt operieren nachdem die Chefs alle Dauer-OOM sind. Sargeras selbst konnte die Azeroth seit der Zerstörung des Brunnen der Ewigskeit nur als Avatar betreten, welcher nicht bei weitem genug Macht dabei hatte um Azeroth zu entflammen. Er ist einer der Titanen, das darf man nicht vergessen und das wär n Whipe für alle, wenn der auftaucht. Allerdings hilft ihm die ganze Macht nichts im wirbelnden nether udn den kann er nunmal nur durch extrem mächtiges Portal öffnen. Sprich aktuell, gibt es nichtmal einen Brunnen, der genug Power hätte ihn selbst herzuholen (Der Sonnenbrunnen packt ja grad mal Kil Jaeden). Ergo, der macht sich ne fette Legion, die das für ihn arrangiert oder besser gesagt gern möchte, da es die letzten jahre auf azeroth verhindert wurde. (Die Planeten der Natzthretim, der Grubenlords etc. hatten da nicht soviel gegenzusetzen). Bei Azeroth hat Sargeras also das Problem, nicht auftauchen zu können udn sein avatar, naje den hat ne Menschen Magierin (Aegwynn) gebombt, mit dem wirds nix.


Eins jedenfalls ist Sicher: Sie sind nicht besiegt und sie werden wiederkommen. Die Frage ist nur.... Wann^^


Ich persönlich denke, das das Ende von WoW in i-einer Form mit Sargeras und den Energien des Smaraggrünen Traums zusammenhängt. Loretechnisch ist das hier die einzige aller alten mächte, die es noch auf azeroth gibt um den Brennenden Titanen selbst herzubringen udn damit das jüngste Gericht.


P.S: Ich als Lore Freak steh auf diesen Thread^^


----------



## Mr.62 (2. November 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Frage 2:
> 
> Die Nathretim sind nach wie vor Teil der brennenden Legion *aber Malganis ist tot*.



Mal'ganis ist nicht tot da er sogar in einer quest in eiskrone vorkommt.
Ich habe mal gelesen das Nathrezim nur in den wirbelnden nether geworfen werden aber sie sterben nicht


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier taucht eigtl. Kul Tiras nicht mehr in der lore auf? Die müssten doch immer noch auf Ihrer Insel chillen.



Kul Tiras wird evtl. in Cata auftauchen in Patch 4.x


----------



## Legendofz (2. November 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> Mal'ganis ist nicht tot da er sogar in einer quest in eiskrone vorkommt.
> Ich habe mal gelesen das Nathrezim nur in den wirbelnden nether geworfen werden aber sie sterben nicht



Jo, stimmt schon aber hilft halt nix wenn da nichtmal sargeras rauskommt^^ Und ich wette, der nimmt die nicht mit^^


----------



## Livien (2. November 2010)

Also ich hätte da mal jetzt auch noch 'ne Frage.
Und zwar habe ich in einen Thread gelesen, dass Archimonde und Kil'jaeden stärker sein als Deathwing.

Aber Archimonde, sowie Kil'jaden wurden doch schon zu Bc -Zeiten weggeklatscht.
Und jetzt kommt ja bekanntlich am 7.12. das neue Addon raus, das Deathwing gewidmet wird, den nur Leute auf Stufe 85 killen werden (Und an dieser Stelle wieder den Kontrast von Lvl 85 und Lvl 70 <---Wo man schon Archi, und Kil'jaden vermöbelt hatte).


----------



## heiduei (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 2. Was genau ist nun eigentlich mit Mal'ganis und seinen Natherzim Anhängern ? Ich nehme nicht an, dass sie komplett vernichtet wurden, weiss da jemand was ?



So viel ich weiß ist es so, das die Seelen der Schreckenslords in den Wirbelnden Nether geschickt werden, wenn ihr Körper Zerstört werden...
wenn man sie Wiederbelebt, bekommen sie wieder die gleichen Körper, da ihre Körper ihre seele wiedergeben , und die is nunmal Düster und verderbt


----------



## heiduei (2. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da mal jetzt auch noch 'ne Frage.
> Und zwar habe ich in einen Thread gelesen, dass Archimonde und Kil'jaeden stärker sein als Deathwing.
> 
> Aber Archimonde, sowie Kil'jaden wurden doch schon zu Bc -Zeiten weggeklatscht.
> Und jetzt kommt ja bekanntlich am 7.12. das neue Addon raus, das Deathwing gewidmet wird, den nur Leute auf Stufe 85 killen werden (Und an dieser Stelle wieder den Kontrast von Lvl 85 und Lvl 70 <---Wo man schon Archi, und Kil'jaden vermöbelt hatte).




Wir haben sie nicht GETÖTET, sondern nur BESIEGT... arthas ist TOT... auf den Bilzz-con haben sie auch gesagt, das sie nur selten wirklich jemanden sterben lassen...


----------



## Mr.62 (2. November 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt schon aber hilft halt nix wenn da nichtmal sargeras rauskommt^^ Und ich wette, der nimmt die nicht mit^^




ja aber wie ist er dann rausgekommen ohne sargeras? da er ja von arthas erschlagen worden ist (warcraft 3:RoC Menschenkampagne Finale)

und dann taucht er wieder in der eiskrone auf aber sargeras ist ja nicht draußen^^


----------



## Kindgenius (2. November 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Wir haben sie nicht GETÖTET, sondern nur BESIEGT... arthas ist TOT... auf den Bilzz-con haben sie auch gesagt, das sie nur selten wirklich jemanden sterben lassen...



Archimonde: TOT!
Arthas: TOT!
Kil'Jaeden: In den Nether zurückgeballert!


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Kil'Jaeden: In den Nether zurückgeballert!



Nicht in den Nether, nur wieder in die Heimatwelt der Legion zurück


----------



## Legendofz (2. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da mal jetzt auch noch 'ne Frage.
> Und zwar habe ich in einen Thread gelesen, dass Archimonde und Kil'jaeden stärker sein als Deathwing.
> 
> Aber Archimonde, sowie Kil'jaden wurden doch schon zu Bc -Zeiten weggeklatscht.
> Und jetzt kommt ja bekanntlich am 7.12. das neue Addon raus, das Deathwing gewidmet wird, den nur Leute auf Stufe 85 killen werden (Und an dieser Stelle wieder den Kontrast von Lvl 85 und Lvl 70 <---Wo man schon Archi, und Kil'jaden vermöbelt hatte).



Also: Zunächst mal. Diese Lvl geschichten würde ich in der lore mal vergessen, denn in nem addon finden die Charaktere ja erstmal ihren Platz um eine sinnvolle geschichte weiter zu führen. Da passten diese Figuren eben in BC besser als ein arthas oder ein deathwing. Nun kann man einen alten Charakter schön zu einer neuen Geschichte formen. 

Was die Kraft angeht, das kann man einfach nicht beurteilen. Hätte man in WC3 vielleicht die Power der drachenschwärme gehabt, wär das ganze vielleicht anders gelaufen. Ich mein die hätten die Geißel verlodert bevor die i-was anrichten kann wie den Einlauf der legion. Waren aber Loretechnisch noch nicht dabei.

Krafttechnisch meine ich, das ein Deathwing mit der Kraft der anderen Aspekte wohl kaum zu bashen ist. aber als normaler Aspekt? keine Ahnung ob der mit einem wie Kil jaeden fertig wird allein. Ich möchte es bezweifeln^^


----------



## Livien (2. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Wir haben sie nicht GETÖTET, sondern nur BESIEGT... arthas ist TOT


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Okey, Kil'jaeden haben wir wahrscheinlich wirklich zurück geschlagen...Wahsrcheinlich konnte der auch nicht mit voller Power kämpfen, weil der da so eingeklemmt war [/font].

Aber Archimonde, hatte mit Kil'jaden den gleichen Rang gehabt, sprich waren gleich stark. Und Archimonde haben wir denke ich mal wirklich besiegt, also den gibt's denke ich mal wirklich nicht mehr. Aber auch wenn:
Er hat mit seiner vollen Kraft gekämpft, auch wenn er vielleicht nicht tot ist. Und wie schon davor gesagt..Das mit Lvl 70...Und Deathwing wird gleich ein Addon zu Ehren gestaltet..für Lvl 85.


----------



## Kindgenius (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nicht in den Nether, nur wieder in die Heimatwelt der Legion zurück



It can be noted that, at the end of the fight, Kil'jaeden does not die. Instead the magics of the Sunwell simply react against him, and he is pulled back through it and into the *Twisting Nether*.


----------



## Gott92 (2. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da mal jetzt auch noch 'ne Frage.
> Und zwar habe ich in einen Thread gelesen, dass Archimonde und Kil'jaeden stärker sein als Deathwing.
> 
> Aber Archimonde, sowie Kil'jaden wurden doch schon zu Bc -Zeiten weggeklatscht.
> Und jetzt kommt ja bekanntlich am 7.12. das neue Addon raus, das Deathwing gewidmet wird, den nur Leute auf Stufe 85 killen werden (Und an dieser Stelle wieder den Kontrast von Lvl 85 und Lvl 70 <---Wo man schon Archi, und Kil'jaden vermöbelt hatte).



Wenn ich mich recht besinne wurde Archimonde nur wegen den Irrwischen besiegt?

Kil'jaeden tauchte nicht in seiner vollen blüte in Sunwell auf, oder nicht? - Ich glaube es hieß, dass man nur gegen einen Teil seiner tatsächlichen Kraft gekämpft hat, ähnlich wie bei den alten Göttern ... flamet mich bitte wenn ich stuss erzähl!


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da mal jetzt auch noch 'ne Frage.
> Und zwar habe ich in einen Thread gelesen, dass Archimonde und Kil'jaeden stärker sein als Deathwing.
> 
> Aber Archimonde, sowie Kil'jaden wurden doch schon zu Bc -Zeiten weggeklatscht.
> Und jetzt kommt ja bekanntlich am 7.12. das neue Addon raus, das Deathwing gewidmet wird, den nur Leute auf Stufe 85 killen werden (Und an dieser Stelle wieder den Kontrast von Lvl 85 und Lvl 70 <---Wo man schon Archi, und Kil'jaden vermöbelt hatte).



Archimonde wurde nich direkt von uns getötet, die Nachtelfen mussten ihre unsterblichkeit Opfern um ihn zu töten, sonst hätt er den Weltbaum kaputt gemacht, keine Wahl



> Wenn ich mich recht besinne wurde Archimonde nur wegen den Irrwischen besiegt?
> 
> Kil'jaeden tauchte nicht in seiner vollen blüte in Sunwell auf, oder nicht? - Ich glaube es hieß, dass man nur gegen einen Teil seiner tatsächlichen Kraft gekämpft hat, ähnlich wie bei den alten Göttern ... flamet mich bitte wenn ich stuss erzähl!


Total richtig


----------



## Gott92 (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Archimonde wurde nich direkt von uns getötet, die Nachtelfen mussten ihre unsterblichkeit Opfern um ihn zu töten, sonst hätt er den Weltbaum kaputt gemacht, keine Wahl
> 
> 
> Total richtig


----------



## Livien (2. November 2010)

Na dann gracias für die ganzen Antworten.


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Velen hätte seine Seele niemals an K'ure verkaufen sollen. -.- (zymnisch gemeint)

Dank dieses Arschloches, wurden viele Planeten durch den Schlepptau der brennenden Legion zerstört (wegen Kill jedens Zorn auf Velen) und wer sagt, dass er nicht die Naaru selbst gewesen sind, die die Legion mit ihren fetten MAGIEbeladenen Dimensionsschiffe ( HALLO TRANSPORTABLES DUNKLES PORTAL!!! Das ist ja wie zwang für die Dämonen es zu verfolgen!) auf Argus angelockt haben?

Und warum finden es Naaru kacke in die Leere zu übergehen?! Es ist ihre NATUR!!!!!! Sie müssten diesen Zustand Interessant finden bzw. sogar richtig geil finden, weil sie schon damit auf die Welt kamen!

Und wie kann es sein, dass die Draenei immernoch fast so gut wie GARNICHTS über die Naaru wissen, obwohl sie sich schon so über 25000 Jahre kennen? Woher die herkommen, müsste man schon nach einem Tag Vorstellungsgespräch wissen! TOLLE RASSE! UNBEKANNTER ALS ELUNE! 

EDIT: Und woher haben die soviel Macht für ihre Dimensionsschiffe her?!


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Velen hätte seine Seele niemals an K'ure verkaufen sollen. -.- (zymnisch gemeint)
> 
> Dank dieses Arschloches, wurden viele Planeten durch den Schlepptau der brennenden Legion zerstört (wegen Kill jedens Zorn auf Velen) und wer sagt, dass er nicht die Naaru selbst gewesen sind, die die Legion mit ihren fetten MAGIEbeladenen Dimensionsschiffe ( HALLO TRANSPORTABLES DUNKLES PORTAL!!! Das ist ja wie zwang für die Dämonen es zu verfolgen!) auf Argus angelockt haben?
> 
> ...


Egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger, meine güte reg dich doch nich so auf.
Die Schiffe der Naaru werden durch das Heilige Licht angetrieben


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Velen hätte seine Seele niemals an K'ure verkaufen sollen. -.- (zymnisch gemeint)
> 
> Dank dieses Arschloches, wurden viele Planeten durch den Schlepptau der brennenden Legion zerstört (wegen Kill jedens Zorn auf Velen) und wer sagt, dass er nicht die Naaru selbst gewesen sind, die die Legion mit ihren fetten MAGIEbeladenen Dimensionsschiffe ( HALLO TRANSPORTABLES DUNKLES PORTAL!!! Das ist ja wie zwang für die Dämonen es zu verfolgen!) auf Argus angelockt haben?
> 
> ...



Die Sache ist, dass die Naaru laut meiner Theorie in Verbindung mit Elune selbst stehen könnten und es gibt wohl nichts Geheimnisvolleres als Elune. Die Naaru sind vielleicht einfach viel zu mächtig, als das wir so eine Macht begreifen könnten. Es ist wie, wenn man sich Sargeras Macht vorstellen müsste: Es geht nicht. Man kann es sich garnicht vorstellen. Vielleicht sind die Naaru auch ein Art Symbol. Sie sind Wesen die Licht und Schatten in natürlicher Art und Weiße präsentieren. Vielleicht stellt Elune ja ganz einfach das natürliche Gleichgewicht des Universums da, welches Licht und Schatten beinhaltet.


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger, meine güte reg dich doch nich so auf.
> *Die Schiffe der Naaru werden durch das Heilige Licht angetrieben*



Quelle? Ich hab arkane Magie gehört..


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

@White_Sky: 

Die Brennende Legion hat schon unzählige Planeten zerstört, bevor Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde die Jagd auf Velen eröffnet hatten. Die meisten der Planeten, die im Zuge dieses Feldzugs vernichtet wurden, wären also mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit früher oder später sowieso gefallen.  
Azeroth zum Beispiel wollte Sargeras ja schon zerstören, lange, bevor die Draenei einen Fuß darauf gesetzt haben. 

Die Naaru sind genauso ominös wie das Licht, an das die Paladine glauben, sowieso Elune bzw die Erdenmutter. Halt Götter/Götterwesen (nicht zu verwechseln mit den alten Göttern *g*), die definitiv da sind, aber über die man nix weiß.


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich hab arkane Magie gehört..



Du solltest mal bei Blutelf und Draenei Palas mehr aufpassen, beide ziehen ihre Helige Energie durch die Naaru (naja die b11 ja nich mehr)


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass die Naaru laut meiner Theorie in Verbindung mit Elune selbst stehen könnten und es gibt wohl nichts Geheimnisvolleres als Elune. Die Naaru sind vielleicht einfach viel zu mächtig, als das wir so eine Macht begreifen könnten. Es ist wie, wenn man sich Sargeras Macht vorstellen müsste: Es geht nicht. Man kann es sich garnicht vorstellen. Vielleicht sind die Naaru auch ein Art Symbol. Sie sind Wesen die Licht und Schatten in natürlicher Art und Weiße präsentieren. Vielleicht stellt Elune ja ganz einfach das natürliche Gleichgewicht des Universums da, welches Licht und Schatten beinhaltet.



Ja Elune hab ich jetzt keine Ahnung.. 
Und in meinen Augen sind die Naaru so schwach, dass man eher ihre Macht nicht finden kann!


----------



## Hordewikinger (2. November 2010)

also kumpels und kumpelinen
da geschichte nicht nur vergangenheit ist sondern auch das was passieren wird wir aber nicht erleben werden
und ich ein riesen wikinger fan bin
wollt ich wissen ob es einen anhaltspunkt oder hinweise gibt was aus den vrykuul jetz wird wo arthi tot ist?


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja Elune hab ich jetzt keine Ahnung..
> Und in meinen Augen sind die Naaru so schwach, dass man eher ihre Macht nicht finden kann!


Schonmal auf 70 in Sunwell gegen den Naaru boss gekämpft?



Hordewikinger schrieb:


> also kumpels und kumpelinen
> da geschichte nicht nur vergangenheit ist sondern auch das was passieren wird wir aber nicht erleben werden
> und ich ein riesen wikinger fan bin
> wollt ich wissen ob es einen anhaltspunkt oder hinweise gibt was aus den vrykuul jetz wird wo arthi tot ist?



Die Wasservyrkul tauchen in Cata wieder auf^^


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja Elune hab ich jetzt keine Ahnung..
> Und in meinen Augen sind die Naaru so schwach, dass man eher ihre Macht nicht finden kann!



Doch, die Naaru haben die unglaubliche Macht, die Macht des Lichtes in den Lebewesen des Universums zu erwecken und somit eine Armee des Lichtes zu gründen. Das ist die wohl größte Macht der Naaru, ihre Weisheit, ihre beruhigende Gabe, ihr friedfertiger Wille. Auf der Homepage von WoW steht, dass die Legion nicht besiegt werden kann, außer von einer Armee des Lichts, eine Armee die es nicht gibt. Die Naaru jedoch haben den Schlüssel zu dieser Armee und das ist ihre unglaubliche Macht.


----------



## Hordewikinger (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Schonmal auf 70 in Sunwell gegen den Naaru boss gekämpft?
> 
> 
> 
> Die Wasservyrkul tauchen in Cata wieder auf^^



ECHT JETZ WTF oMG lOloL Wie geil is das denN :O
wo? wann ? und wieso? :O


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> @White_Sky:
> 
> Die Brennende Legion hat schon unzählige Planeten zerstört, bevor Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde die Jagd auf Velen eröffnet hatten. Die meisten der Planeten, die im Zuge dieses Feldzugs vernichtet wurden, wären also mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit früher oder später sowieso gefallen.
> Azeroth zum Beispiel wollte Sargeras ja schon zerstören, lange, bevor die Draenei einen Fuß darauf gesetzt haben.
> ...



Naja und die armen Draenei?! Wurden gerettet.. nur um von den Orcs abgeschlachtet zu werden, haben viele Qualen erlitten, besonders Velen.. wann mutiert der Typ wohl zum Schattenpriester? Und wie kann man da nur an überhaupt an etwas glauben?!


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Naja und die armen Draenei?! Wurden gerettet.. nur um von den Orcs abgeschlachtet zu werden, haben viele Qualen erlitten, besonders Velen.. wann mutiert der Typ wohl zum Schattenpriester? Und wie kann man da nur an überhaupt an etwas glauben?!



Danke, Vermutung bestätigt, troll dich bitte *hust* 
Velen konnte auch nicht voraussehen, was passiert, genauso wenig wie irgendwer sonst...


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Schonmal auf 70 in Sunwell gegen den Naaru boss gekämpft?


Schonmal daran gedacht, dass der von Kil'jaedans Macht vollgepumpt sein könnte? Und erste Phase -> Blutelfenhilfe.




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch, die Naaru haben die unglaubliche Macht, die Macht des Lichtes in den Lebewesen des Universums zu erwecken und somit eine Armee des Lichtes zu gründen. Das ist die wohl größte Macht der Naaru, ihre Weisheit, ihre beruhigende Gabe, ihr friedfertiger Wille. Auf der Homepage von WoW steht, dass die Legion nicht besiegt werden kann, außer von einer Armee des Lichts, eine Armee die es nicht gibt. Die Naaru jedoch haben den Schlüssel zu dieser Armee und das ist ihre unglaubliche Macht.



Wenn die Naaru so mächtig sind, was ist den mit ihren Heimatplaneten passiert? 

Du kannst mit einem Naaru und sein Wissen mehr schaden anrichten, als Todesschwinge selbst. Sicher das die Naaru nicht innerlich Zerstörer sind? (Und ich spreche jetzt #NICHT von ihrer 'Leerenphase')

Und kann mir jetzt endlich jemand mal die Frage beantworten, warum es für Naaru tragisch ist, in die Leere zu übergehen?


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, dass der von Kil'jaedans Macht vollgepumpt sein könnte? Und erste Phase -> Blutelfenhilfe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir doch gesagt, in was ihre Macht besteht. Macht muss nicht immer auf Kämpfe zurückzuführen sein. Sie finden den Übergang in die Leere tragisch weil sie sich als Wesen des Lichtes empfinden und nein, sie sind keine Zerstörer.


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn die Naaru so mächtig sind, was ist den mit ihren Heimatplaneten passiert?
> 
> Du kannst mit einem Naaru und sein Wissen mehr schaden anrichten, als Todesschwinge selbst. Sicher das die Naaru nicht innerlich Zerstörer sind? (Und ich spreche jetzt #NICHT von ihrer 'Leerenphase')
> 
> Und kann mir jetzt endlich jemand mal die Frage beantworten, warum es für Naaru tragisch ist, in die Leere zu übergehen?



Wer sagt das die Naaru je einen Heimatplanet hatten?
Für die Naaru ist es tragisch in die Leere überzugehen, weil sie beim sterben die Energie sämtlicher Lebewesen im Umkreis aufsaugen (siehe innerres von Oshu'gun und Aucheneikrypta)


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Danke, Vermutung bestätigt, troll dich bitte *hust*
> Velen konnte auch nicht voraussehen, was passiert, genauso wenig wie irgendwer sonst...



Ja ich weiß...aber der ist doch ein Prophet ?! Ok ich geb zu, ich hab keine Romane gelesen, hab alles aus Quest infos, Buffed, Community Infos usw. also kläre mir bitte dann auf, wenn ich was falsches sag.


----------



## Gucknetso (2. November 2010)

Das ist doch garde das schöne an Wow...man hat bei manchen Dingen einfach keine Ahnung weil Blizzard ja nicht gleich verrät wie's mit wem ausgehen wird^^
Ich hoffe ja nach cata auf ein Addon wo man vielleicht der Vernichtungsspur der Legion folgt und sich die ganze Geschichte um die Naaru und die Dämonen aufklärt.(Und auf Pandaren warte ich sowieso^^)

Meine Frage wäre noch woher diese Kvaldir überhaupt kommen und wieso sie zu Seetang zerfallen wenn man sie umlegt....

mfg


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer sagt das die Naaru je einen Heimatplanet hatten?
> Für die Naaru ist es tragisch in die Leere überzugehen, weil sie beim sterben die Energie sämtlicher Lebewesen im Umkreis aufsaugen (siehe innerres von Oshu'gun und Aucheneikrypta)



Zu Herkunft: Woher haben die sonst ihre Dimensionsschiffe her?

Zu Leere: Na und?


----------



## Jobbl (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> . Wer goldene Augenhat, der wird Großes vollbringen.



Ich glaub, dass das Bernsteinfarbene Augen waren, bin mir aber nich sicher...ich schau mal im Krieg der Ahnen nach ^^


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß...aber der ist doch ein Prophet ?! Ok ich geb zu, ich hab keine Romane gelesen, hab alles aus Quest infos, Buffed, Community Infos usw. also kläre mir bitte dann auf, wenn ich was falsches sag.




Ja, er ist ein Prophet *g* Aber kann auch nicht alles hervorsagen. Das wäre doch ein bisschen imba  Und naja.. manche Sachen mehr oder weniger MÜSSEN wohl passieren. da wäre es dumm, wenn sie verhindert werden. Aber das geht jetzt zu sehr ins Philosophische  





Jobbl schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dass das Bernsteinfarbene Augen waren, bin mir aber nich sicher...ich schau mal im Krieg der Ahnen nach ^^



Ich glaube - kann es aber auch nich tmit Sicherheit sagen - dass beide Ausdrücke verwendet wurden. Da der Unterschied zwischen golden und bernsteinfarben ja auch nicht eben groß ist


----------



## BobaBasti (2. November 2010)

Gucknetso schrieb:


> Das ist doch garde das schöne an Wow...man hat bei manchen Dingen einfach keine Ahnung weil Blizzard ja nicht gleich verrät wie's mit wem ausgehen wird^^
> Ich hoffe ja nach cata auf ein Addon wo man vielleicht der Vernichtungsspur der Legion folgt und sich die ganze Geschichte um die Naaru und die Dämonen aufklärt.(Und auf Pandaren warte ich sowieso^^)
> 
> Meine Frage wäre noch woher diese Kvaldir überhaupt kommen und wieso sie zu Seetang zerfallen wenn man sie umlegt....
> ...



Interresiert mich auch sehr!
Ich würde ja sagen weil sie halt aus Wasser und Nebel oder so bestehen und das der Tang einfach so an ihnen klebt... es gibt ja sone Q-Reihe im Fjord wo die Gräber der 4 Vrykul geschändet wurden... da wurde glaube ich was von den Kvaldir erzählt...^^


----------



## Hordewikinger (2. November 2010)

ich hab noch ne frage die vrykuul und die kvaldir betreffend
waren die kvaldir vorher auch eisenvrykuul?
warum zerfallen sie zu seetang ? 
warum haben sie sonen megamässigen Hang zum Meer? ich meine klar es sind wikinger oder Seekönige aber die andern vrykuul haben doch auch nich sonen hang dazu

und wisst ihr was mir auffällt ? wir hatten in wow geschätzte 3-4 mal bloss mit den kvaldir zu tun DA MUSS NO was kommen. (borea:landeplatz der Horde, fjordi: die gräber, Hrothgars Landeplatz und irgendwas werd ich bestimmt no vergessn haben )


----------



## Luc - (2. November 2010)

Guter Thread Meneleus01, ich war schon immer so eine Art "fanboy" von dir 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Aeiouz (2. November 2010)

Ich bin ein großer Lore-Fan und wollte Fragen ob man in WoW irgendwie in den Oshugun kommt.

Ausserdem wollte ich Fragen:

Was ist mit der Rakete in Area 52 und wo wollten die hinfliegen?


----------



## BobaBasti (2. November 2010)

„Aus Dunst und Nebel schleichen die Kvaldir heran. Flieht solange ihr noch die Luft der Lebenden atmet..“
​ Die *Kvaldir* sind ein räuberisches Volk von blutrünstigen Seefahrern, die mit dem Nebel an der Küste Nordends landen und dort die Dörfer heimsuchen. Wo sie auftauchen, verbreiten sie überall Angst und Schrecken. Die Söhne des Nebels sind eng mit dem Meer verbunden. Ihre Haut ist blass bis grün-bläulich und mit Muscheln und Algen bewachsen. Ihre Herkunft ist bisher noch immer rätselhaft, läßt aber auf eine Verwandschaft mit den Vrykul schließen. Die Tuskarr erzählen sich Legenden über die Kvaldir und nennen sie die _Tuk-Hariq_ - die Läufer des Nebels. Ein zweiter bekannter Stamm dieser Seefahrer sind die Skadir. 


*  Religion *
 Über die Religion der Kvaldir ist wenig bekannt, jedoch weiß man, dass sie den gewaltigen Kraken Leviroth in der Boreanischen Tundra als dunklen Gott verehren. 


Von http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Kvaldir




Und weil der Kraken mit Cata auftritt sind auch sie da^^


----------



## BobaBasti (2. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Lore-Fan und wollte Fragen ob man in WoW irgendwie in den Oshugun kommt.



Klar kommt man da rein, musst einfach einmal herrumreiten/fliegen da ist ein Eingang.


----------



## Hordewikinger (2. November 2010)

die frage wird euch nich gefallen aber was waren nomma der oshugun? kann mich nich erinnern habs aber schomal gehört
und danke an den zwerg da oben


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> die frage wird euch nich gefallen aber was waren nomma der oshugun? kann mich nich erinnern habs aber schomal gehört
> und danke an den zwerg da oben



Der Oshu'gun ist das "Raumschiff", mit dem die Draenei nach Draenor kamen  Sie sind allerdings abgestürzt, darum steckt er so in der Erde, wie er es jetzt eben tut. 
Die Orcs verehrten den Oshu'gun in Nagrand dann als heiligen Berg, weil sich die Geister ihrer Ahnen dort sammelten - angezogen von den Energien des sterbenden N'aaru, der immer noch dort drin war.


----------



## Fröstler (2. November 2010)

Ich hätt auch mal paar Fragen, wahrscheinlich komische für euch xD

Also die Fragen lauten:

Was ist eigentlich genau der wirbelnde Nether und wo befindet der sich ? Wieso ist es für diejenigen die da drin sind so schwer wieder rauszukommen? Warum gibt es überhaupt diesen wirbelnden Nether ?

... Wahrscheinlich sind die Fragen auch gar nicht beantwortbar^^

mfg


----------



## BobaBasti (2. November 2010)

Also (ich weiß es nichtmehr genau) der Oshu'gun war der Ort an dem die Orcs auf Draenor das Kosh'arg fest abgehalten haben um die Toten zu ehren und soetwas. Dann war halt friedenszeit. Und es war das Schiff mitdem Velen und seine Draenai auf Draenor gelandet sind und irgendwie war es auch einer der Gründe den Gul'dan genannt hat um die Orcse aufzuhätzen gegen dei Draenai.
Ich hab das Buch dazu^^

 Edit: Menno Manaori du warst schneller^^ und hast besser geschrieben.


----------



## KodiakderBär (2. November 2010)

in dem buch der aufstieg der horde wurde beschrieben das die draenai auch deswegen gewissensbisse hatten das die planeten von dennen sie vor der legion geflohen sind zerstört wurden, allerdings erklärten die naaru ihnen das wenn die legion nicht diese planeten zertört hätten, hätten sie andere planeten zerstört.
mag jetz etwas zynisch klingen nur is ugnefähr so das wenn die legion nicht planeten a b und c zerstört hätten dann hätten sie hallt x y und z zerstört. is für die planeten natürlich scheiße nur auf großer rechnung zusehen gibs keinen unterschied.

was mit arthas mutter und schwester passiert ist würde mich auch mal brennend interesieren

was die diskussion drum ob die naaru gut oder böse sind erinnert mich an ein zitat aus irgend ner serie die ich vergessen habe
" die wahrheit ist ein dreischneidiges schwert, es gibt die eine wahrheit die andere wahrheit und die echte wahrheit"
ich halte persönlich zähle die naaru allerdings zu denn guten, und wie alles gute kann auch ein naaru korumpiert werden
allerdings sollte man nicht weil es was korumpiert und böse werden kann es auch als böse abstempeln.
denn wenn man den fehler macht macht man den selben fehler wie sageras! er kamm zum schluss das weil alles korrumpiert und böse werden kann muss man alles zerstören denn wenn alles kaputt ist gibs auch kein böses mehr.
kurz er hat immer noch vor seinen alten auftrag zu erfüllen nur doofer weise  naja wir kennen den ja inzwischen alle zu genüge.

was mich allerdings interesieren würde ist  das die naaru ja angeblich im gesammten universum  völker  die ans licht glauben zu utnerstützen um irgend wann sie alle zu einer riesigen armee des lichts in die schlacht gegen die legion zu führen,  also bei zeus fettem arsch kommen dann bei der finalen schlacht hunderte von völker un hauen auf die legion oder wie??? xD


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Lore-Fan und wollte Fragen ob man in WoW irgendwie in den Oshugun kommt.
> 
> Ausserdem wollte ich Fragen:
> 
> Was ist mit der Rakete in Area 52 und wo wollten die hinfliegen?



ja man kommt ziemlich gut rein, innendrinn ist sogar ein naruu (Kuree ode wie er heißt, er war anscheinend ein wichtiger naruu und er war der erste der mit veelen kontakt aufgenommen hat, momentan liegt er im sterben und zieht die urahnen geister der orcs an)

Mal ne Frage: Ist Starcraft etwas im entfernten Sinne etwas mit Warcraft verbunden? Ich meine Blizz hatte mal gesagt das es den Planeten Azeroth gibt der aber inem Sektor liegt.. da würde es sich net lohnen hinzufliegen xD Wäre ja eigentlich etwas logisch, ich mein da gibt es ja keine Magie nur Psi, aber Psi ist mehr eine Energie als Magie, deshalb hatten die auch nie stress mit dämonen und vom Pantheon können die daher auch nix wissen, für die ist das Pantheon eh die Xel Naga^^ Wäre voll lustig wenn die Drenai während ihrer Reisen mit den Protoss bekanntschaft gemacht hätte^^


----------



## KodiakderBär (2. November 2010)

der wirbelnde nether ist sozusagen ne andere dimension wo totales chaos herrscht 
starcraft hat nix mit warcraft zutun^^


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ja man kommt ziemlich gut rein, innendrinn ist sogar ein naruu (Kuree ode wie er heißt, er war anscheinend ein wichtiger naruu und er war der erste der mit veelen kontakt aufgenommen hat, momentan liegt er im sterben und zieht die urahnen geister der orcs an)
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Ist Starcraft etwas im entfernten Sinne etwas mit Warcraft verbunden? Ich meine Blizz hatte mal gesagt das es den Planeten Azeroth gibt der aber inem Sektor liegt.. da würde es sich net lohnen hinzufliegen xD Wäre ja eigentlich etwas logisch, ich mein da gibt es ja keine Magie nur Psi, aber Psi ist mehr eine Energie als Magie, deshalb hatten die auch nie stress mit dämonen und vom Pantheon können die daher auch nix wissen, für die ist das Pantheon eh die Xel Naga^^ Wäre voll lustig wenn die Drenai während ihrer Reisen mit den Protoss bekanntschaft gemacht hätte^^



Ich bin total davon überzeugt, das die Draenai abwandlungen von den Protos sind, siehe Aussehen und ihre Schiffe...


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich bin total davon überzeugt, das die Draenai abwandlungen von den Protos sind, siehe Aussehen und ihre Schiffe...



/sign darauf wollt ich hinaus ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die was gemeinsam haben


----------



## Feindflieger (2. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> /sign darauf wollt ich hinaus ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die was gemeinsam haben



Und welches beschwörbare pet vom Warlock hat wohl Ähnlichkeit mit einem Zergling.


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> /sign darauf wollt ich hinaus ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die was gemeinsam haben



Naja ich nehms Blizzard ja nicht übel, dass sie Diablo,Starcraft, Warcraft und World of Warcraft
mit Einander vermischen, ist schon lustig wenn dir in SC eine tanzende Nachtelfe über den
weg läuft...


----------



## Totebone (2. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Naja ich nehms Blizzard ja nicht übel, dass sie Diablo,Starcraft, Warcraft und World of Warcraft
> mit Einander vermischen, ist schon lustig wenn dir in SC eine tanzende Nachtelfe über den
> weg läuft...



Oder bei Starcraft in der Geheimen Mission ein Tauren Spacemarine auftaucht


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Oder bei Starcraft in der Geheimen Mission ein Tauren Spacemarine auftaucht



Haha, genau, hab ich vergessen (:


----------



## Feindflieger (2. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Oder bei Starcraft in der Geheimen Mission ein Tauren Spacemarine auftaucht



Oder der Spacemarine Murloc in der ersten Tosh mission.


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Haha, genau, hab ich vergessen (:



Nur das Sancturiu (hoffe richtig geschrieben :S) was mit WoW zutun hat bezweifle ich, gibt zwar nen mimi diablo und nen mini engel, aber das sind nur pets die nix mit wow zutun haben^^ zum einem fällt es mir schwer wegen dieser Engel Diabolo geschichte schwer, also wie Himmel und Hölle und in WoW gibt es nur die Hölle, und die ist da wo ein Hexer ausrastet


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Lore-Fan und wollte Fragen ob man in WoW irgendwie in den Oshugun kommt.
> 
> Ausserdem wollte ich Fragen:
> 
> Was ist mit der Rakete in Area 52 und wo wollten die hinfliegen?



Darüber ist glaube ich nichts bekannt. Wer weiss, vielleicht fliegen wir ja damit mal in fremde Welten.


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

Warum hilft kein Draenei/Naaru K'ure wenn der im sterben liegt?!

Bestimmt wird die Armee des Lichts genauso wie Tirions Argentumkreuzzug vor ICC aussehen: Vor Sargeras Palast/Zitadelle/whatever 2 - 3 Zelte, einpaar NPCs und fertig.


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum hilft kein Draenei/Naaru K'ure wenn der im sterben liegt?!
> 
> Bestimmt wird die Armee des Lichts genauso wie Tirions Argentumkreuzzug vor ICC aussehen: Vor Sargeras Palast/Zitadelle/whatever 2 - 3 Zelte, einpaar NPCs und fertig.



ich denk mal weil ihm nicht zu helfen ist bzw. wir als helden das während einer questreihe etwas getan haben, weiß aber nicht mehr so genau wie


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich denk mal weil ihm nicht zu helfen ist bzw. wir als helden das während einer questreihe etwas getan haben, weiß aber nicht mehr so genau wie



Wir haben nur mit ihm geredet. Und Thrall, der seine Großmutter besuchen kommt? 
Außerdem begrabt ja Saurfang seinen Sohn in Nagrand, neben seine Mutter(?). Soll er wirklich durch K'ure als eine Ausgeburt der Leere enden?


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wir haben nur mit ihm geredet. Und Thrall, der seine Großmutter besuchen kommt?
> Außerdem begrabt ja Saurfang seinen Sohn in Nagrand, neben seine Mutter(?). Soll er wirklich durch K'ure als eine Ausgeburt der Leere enden?




sorry wenn sich das seltsam anhört ich hab aber mal im internet ne ganz verrückte geschichte gelesen das saurfrang eingeäschert wurde, seine asche ins meer geblasen wurde, und aus der asche irgentswie zusammen mit eiern dann der Walhai entstanden ist( Open World Boss in Cata)


----------



## Vesber (2. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage: Was hat das Schwert in diesem Stein in Nagrand - Grenze Zangarmarschen für eine Bedeutung?



Also ich würde mal stark ein einfaches "Easteregg" in Anlehnung an Excalibur vermuten. Vielleicht hat jemand bei Blizz ein faible für alte Mythen und Sagen )


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_hf6OjV3yU&feature=aso zum auffrischen des Sc/WC Themas^^


----------



## Madokan (2. November 2010)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage haben die Statuen am Dark Portal irgend ne bedeutung im Nagrand fliegen ja auch welche auf so felsbrocken herum


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Madokan schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne Frage haben die Statuen am Dark Portal irgend ne bedeutung im Nagrand fliegen ja auch welche auf so felsbrocken herum



Kannst du das mit den Felsbrocken nochmal erläutern ?


----------



## Feindflieger (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kannst du das mit den Felsbrocken nochmal erläutern ?



Ganz im Westen v Nagrand, neben dem Forge Camp Hate , sind ein Haufen Elite dämonen und halt ein paar Felsbrocken auf denen die Statuen rumfliegen. Die Gegend heißt The Twilight Ridge. gabs glaub ich ma irgendne Q die da hin führte.


----------



## Chirogue (3. November 2010)

Goddamit ich liebe diesen thread


----------



## Grombash (3. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich hier intervenieren muss, aber es gibt keinen "Aspekt des Todes"  Das war ein Name, der Todesschwinge gegeben wurde... eine Art Beiname, genauso wie "der Zestörer". Auch nach seinem Verfall in den Wahnsinn ist Neltharion, wenn überhaupt ein Aspekt, immer noch der der Erde und nix anderes.



Ja, ok, da stimme ich dir auch zu. War wohl etwas zu "locker" formuliert. Danke für die kleine Korrektur.


----------



## AdreaYsera (3. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...3yU&feature=aso zum auffrischen des Sc/WC Themas^^




Also das Video ist ja mal richtig Geil


----------



## MediesTsu (3. November 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Ganz im Westen v Nagrand, neben dem Forge Camp Hate , sind ein Haufen Elite dämonen und halt ein paar Felsbrocken auf denen die Statuen rumfliegen. Die Gegend heißt The Twilight Ridge. gabs glaub ich ma irgendne Q die da hin führte.



Ja es gibt eine Daily auf der Netherschwingenscherbe Schwächt das Portal des Zwielichts die dort hinführt, habe mich auch schon gefragt was das Portal da soll, zumal es genauso aussieht wie das das Medivh in HdZ 2 öffnet. Ist es das "alte" Portal durch das die brennende Legion geholt wurde oder sowas?

Wo wir schon bei der Netherschwingenscherbe sind, warum fliegt Deathwings Gefährtin (und die Mami von Onyxia und Nefarian) Lady Sinestra da eigentlich rum?

Mfg

PS: Screen vom Portal mach ich gleich bin grad auf dem Weg dahin wegen der Daily ^^


Edit 1: Habe mich grade selber über Sinestra bissel schlau gemacht ^^



> Sinestra wollte ihren eigenen Drachenschwarm erschaffen, da ihr Gefährte versagt hatte. So schuf sie aus gefangenen Netherdrachen, den wenigen Überresten der Dämonenseele und einem heiligen Artefakt der Blauen Drachen ihre eigenen Wesen. Diese starben zwar sehr schnell, hatten jedoch schon die Fähigkeit, Magie auszusaugen. Ihr Meisterwerk und erster "wahrer" Zwielichtsdrache war schließlich Dargonax, den selbst sie nur schwer unter Kontrolle hatte. Nur durch die Drachen Kalecgos, Korialstrasz und Zzeraku, sowie durch Vereesa Windläufer und die Draenei Iridi konnten Sinestra und Dargonax vernichtet werden. Doch Todesschwinge stellte die Eier sicher und tief unter Grim Batol, in Kavernen, die selbst die Zwerge nicht kannten, brütet er über ihnen und stellt neue Pläne auf, mit diesem neuen perfekten Drachenschwarm, die niederen Völker ungeachtet des häufigen Versagens seiner Familie, zu unterwerfen. Im Obsidiansanktum in Nordend sind drei Zwielichtsdrachen zu finden: Shadron, Tenebron und Vesperon.



Auch mal interessant wie sich der schwarze Drachenschwarm schon durch alle AddOns zieht 

Edit 2: Die Screens von den Statuen und dem Portal in Nagrand, bitte genauere Informationen dazu wenn es geht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zizzle (3. November 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Edit 2: Die Screens von den Statuen und dem Portal in Nagrand, bitte genauere Informationen dazu wenn es geht ^^


Vielleicht ist das ganze eine Art Testgebiet der Legion um evtl. Portale in andere Welten zuschaffen. Dabei ist das ein oder andere Portal implodiert und die Statuen dieser gescheiterten Portale fliegen evtl. da jetzt rum? Man weiß es nicht^^

Greetz 

EDIT: Glaub ihr Aman'Thul wird einen Auftritt im neuen addon haben? Es gab ja mal so ne quest wo einem ein Avatar namens "Aman" davor gewarnt hat zu tief in der Vergangenheit von Azeroth zu suchen. Und ich meine, wir bekommen Archäologie also machen wir das krasse gegenteil. Was glaubt ihr?


----------



## Ajune (3. November 2010)

Die Statuen die da rumschweben könnten Überreste von Ner'zhuls Portalen sein. Kurz vor Ende des Zweiten Krieges hat er ja versucht mehrere Portale gleichzeitig zu öffnen und hat damit dann Draenor in Stücke gerissen.
Warum die Portale so aussehen wie das erste aus HDZ2 , naja Wiedererkennungswert halt 


Und Lady Sinestra fliegt bei der Netherschwingenscherbe rum, um sich die Eier der Netherdrachen zu sichern. Die Netherdrachen waren ja auch alle mal Schwarzdrachen wie Deathwing, wurden nur durch die Explosion Draenors verändert und die Eier braucht Sinestra für ihre Experimente würde ich mal so schätzen.


----------



## Feindflieger (3. November 2010)

Ajune schrieb:


> Die Statuen die da rumschweben könnten Überreste von Ner'zhuls Portalen sein. Kurz vor Ende des Zweiten Krieges hat er ja versucht mehrere Portale gleichzeitig zu öffnen und hat damit dann Draenor in Stücke gerissen.
> Warum die Portale so aussehen wie das erste aus HDZ2 , naja Wiedererkennungswert halt



So wirds auch sein, sind halt noch Portale v. damals die das auseinander brechen von Dreanor überstanden haben.


----------



## Benon (3. November 2010)

falls es noch keiner gesagt hat, es wurde ja gefragt wer die statuen sind um die Portale. 

Das ist der Schattenrat um gul'dan, der ja auch die Portale geschaffen hat.



LG Benon


----------



## Ranva (3. November 2010)

Auch mal ein Paar Fragen zu den Elfen ^^

1. Hab ich das richtig verstanden das die Blutelfen also aus Nachtelfen (Hochelfen sind doch magiebegabte Nachtelfen) entstanden sind ?

2. Mit Cataclysm bekommen die Nachtelfen ja auch wieder Magier, ergo kommen die Hochelfen wieder zurück ? (dachte die wurden alle zu Blutelfen) *verwirrt* 

3. Wer sind die Elfen im Düsterbruch (glaub Shen dralar) ? Das ist ganz an mir vorbei gegangen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Drakhgard (3. November 2010)

Ranva schrieb:


> Auch mal ein Paar Fragen zu den Elfen ^^
> ...



Also, soweit ich weiß:

1. Hochelfen sind irgendwann aus den Nachtelfen heraus entstanden, ja. Sie haben sich eine große Abhängigkeit zum Sonnenbrunnen geschaffen. Als dieser von der Geißel zerstört wurde, hatten sie ihre "Droge" nicht mehr und sind jetzt eben durchgedreht und nunmehr magiesüchtige Blutelfen. Blutelfen nannten sie sich deshalb, weil sie Rachegelüste haben (auf die Geißel).
2. Nein, die Magier der Nachtelfen sind die Hochwohlgeborenen. Die haben mit den Hochelfen zwar Ähnlichkeiten, aber sind doch in einigen Belangen anders.
3. Die Shendralar im Düsterbruch sind eben Hochwohlgeborene der Nachtelfen. Allerdings war man auf die Hochwohlgeborenen nicht mehr gut zu sprechen, seit dem Vorfall mit Azshara und dem Sonnenbrunnen.


----------



## Ajune (3. November 2010)

@Ranva

1. Die Blutelfen, ehemals Hochelfen, waren die Hochwohlgeborenen des alten Nachtelfenreiches. Nach dem Krieg der Ahnen wurden sie soweit ich weis von Malfurion verbannt und sind dann in die östlichen Königreiche abgewandert. Dort haben sie sich dann, getrennt von den anderen Nachtelfen, zu den Hochelfen bzw heute Blutelfen entwickelt.

2 + 3. Die Hochelfen kommen nicht zu den Nachtelfen zurück. Die Elfen aus dem Düsterbruch, Shen Dralar oder wie auch immer, sind auch ehemalige Hochgeborene die der arkanen Magie nicht abgeschworen haben. Sie haben aber die nahende Katastrophe erkannt die der Welt droht und zeigen sich den Nachtelfen, um ihre Hilfe anzubieten. Unterrichten also quasi die sonst so naturverbundenen Nachtelfen in arkaner Magie.


@Edit: Drakhgard war schneller


----------



## MediesTsu (3. November 2010)

Ranva schrieb:


> Auch mal ein Paar Fragen zu den Elfen ^^
> 
> 1. Hab ich das richtig verstanden das die Blutelfen also aus Nachtelfen (Hochelfen sind doch magiebegabte Nachtelfen) entstanden sind ?
> 
> ...



1. Ja der erste Anführer der Sin'dorei (Blutelfen) war ein Hochgeborener der Azshara gedient hat. Er und einige seiner Kollegen haben sich dann aber von Azshara gelöst, Tyrande Wisperwind aus der Gefangenschaft befreit und sind zu den restlcihen Kal'dorei (Nachtelfen) geflohen. Dort waren sie nun nicht sooooo beliebt ^^

Als es dann schließlich darum ging sich von der Magie zu lösen, haben sich die Elfen rund um Keal'thas Vorgänger Dath'Remar Sonnenwanderer sich eben lieber von dem rest der Kal'dorei gelöst 

2. Loretechnisch ungünstig gelöst, finde ich. Keine Ahnung warum Blizz das so macht.

3. wusste ich selber nicht genau, habe nun aber die Forscherliga befragt.



> Die *Shen'dralar* sind ein Überbleibsel der mächtigen Elfen, die einst in Eldre'Thalas, heute bekannt als Düsterbruch, lebten. Sie sind noch immer weise und wissen um viele Geheimnisse, die sie in der Bibliothek von Düsterbruch hüten.
> 
> 
> * Hintergrund *
> ...




Hoffe damit konnte ich helfen.

Edit: Drakhard und Ajune waren schneller, sollte mir angewöhnen mich kurzzufassen -.-


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (3. November 2010)

Ok ich kenn mich zwar auch ganz gut in der History von WoW aus, aber hätte natürlich auch ein paar Fragen (falls die schon gestellt wurden bitte sagen, denn ich habe nicht alle 12 anderen Seiten durchgelesen)

1. Was ist mit Großadmiral Tandred Prachtmeer? (Sohn von Daelin Prachtmeer und derzeitiger Herrscher über Kul Tiras) Kommt der in Cata noch vor?

2. Ist Moira Bronzebart oh Verzeihung Moira Thaurissan jetzt als Kaiserin der Dunkeleisenzwerge verdorben worden oder ist sie noch ein Fünkelchen rechtschaffen?

3. Was ist mit dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug? Werden dort vielleicht einige nach dem Tod des obersten Kreuzfahrers endlich...naja NORMAL? Ich weiss dass einer von ihnen sich vom Kreuzzug losgerissen hat und versucht das Kloster zu
 	stürzen, aber dann dem Wahnsinn anheim fällt.


Danke im Voraus


----------



## MediesTsu (3. November 2010)

Bolvar schrieb:


> Ok ich kenn mich zwar auch ganz gut in der History von WoW aus, aber hätte natürlich auch ein paar Fragen (falls die schon gestellt wurden bitte sagen, denn ich habe nicht alle 12 anderen Seiten durchzulesen)
> 
> 1. Was ist mit Großadmiral Tandred Prachtmeer? (Sohn von Daelin Prachtmeer und derzeitiger Herrscher über Kul Tiras) Kommt der in Cata noch vor?
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur 2. beantworten:

Als Moira im Buch Weltenbeben nach Ironforge zurückkehrt erhebt sie ihren rechtmäßigen Anspruch auf den Thron und will sich zur Kaiserin über alle Zwerge krönen lassen. Als sie mit Anduin Wrynn zu Abend isst erzählt sie ihm von ihrer Zeit bei den Dunkeleisenzwergen.

Demnach ist sie damals enttäuscht von ihrem Vater im Schwarzfels aufgeschlagen und Thaurissan hat sich ihrer angenommen. Sie sagt sie wäre ernsthaft in ihn verliebt gewesen, es wäre für ihren Vater nur leichter zu glauben das sie von Thaurissan verzaubert wurde. Die Dunkeleisenzwerge haben einfach das getan, was ihr Vater nie tat: Sie haben sie respektiert. Das konnte ihr Vater nie, weil sie nicht der männliche Thronfolger war den er sich immer gewünscht hat.

Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich persönlich das die Dame etwas... durchgedreht ist.


----------



## larxenus (3. November 2010)

Eines ist fragwürdig, Netltharion wurde ja durch die Alten Götter verdorben, wenn ich davon ausgehe das sie alle etwa die gleichen gedankengänge hatten wie Yoggi, der ja Arthas und dergleichen nicbt besonders mochte, wieso Neltharion oder wer auch immer seiner Gefolgsleute, Nekromantie einsetzt um seine Kinder wieder zu beleben.



& Neltharion ist Aspekt der Erde, es heißt aber nicht weil Tote verbuddelt werden er dadurch macht über sie besitzt, spätestens jetz sollte man merken, beim ingame Event, was damit gemeint ist. Immerhin kommen Erdbeben und Elementare, und nicht Erdbeben und Untote.


----------



## MediesTsu (3. November 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> Eines ist fragwürdig, Netltharion wurde ja durch die Alten Götter verdorben, wenn ich davon ausgehe das sie alle etwa die gleichen gedankengänge hatten wie Yoggi, der ja Arthas und dergleichen nicbt besonders mochte, wieso Neltharion oder wer auch immer seiner Gefolgsleute, Nekromantie einsetzt um seine Kinder wieder zu beleben.
> 
> 
> 
> & Neltharion ist Aspekt der Erde, es heißt aber nicht weil Tote verbuddelt werden er dadurch macht über sie besitzt, spätestens jetz sollte man merken, beim ingame Event, was damit gemeint ist. Immerhin kommen Erdbeben und Elementare, und nicht Erdbeben und Untote.



Das würde ich etwas trennen von den Ereignissen her. Ich habe es mir zumindest so erklärt:

a) Neltharion wurde von den alten Göttern verdorben.

b) Die Elementarfürsten sind Diener der alten Götter.

Also würde *a) + b)* für mich persönlich *= die alten Götter wagen wieder einen Ausbruch (mit Hilfe von Deathwings Ausbruch und der Unterstützung der Elementare)* ergeben.


----------



## hexxhexx (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Wieso ist Karazhan so wie es jetzt eben ist ? Der Hintergrund dieser meiner Meinung nach besten Instanz aller Zeiten, ist irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen. Ich weiss nur das Medivh da gewohnt hat, aber nicht den Rest.



Der beste Tipp:
Geh mit einer ( < T4 ) 70er Truppe rein - ohne Erbstück-Equip - und hol das nach.

Ob Arans Schemen oder das Theater-Event (als rotkäppchen zu laufen ist drollig) ... Kara ist ne Wucht.


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Der beste Tipp:
> Geh mit einer ( < T4 ) 70er Truppe rein - ohne Erbstück-Equip - und hol das nach.
> 
> Ob Arans Schemen oder das Theater-Event (als rotkäppchen zu laufen ist drollig) ... Kara ist ne Wucht.



Natürlich war ich schon oft drin, sonst könnte ich die Frage doch nicht stellen. ^^'


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ganze eine Art Testgebiet der Legion um evtl. Portale in andere Welten zuschaffen. Dabei ist das ein oder andere Portal implodiert und die Statuen dieser gescheiterten Portale fliegen evtl. da jetzt rum? Man weiß es nicht^^
> 
> Greetz
> 
> EDIT: Glaub ihr Aman'Thul wird einen Auftritt im neuen addon haben? Es gab ja mal so ne quest wo einem ein Avatar namens "Aman" davor gewarnt hat zu tief in der Vergangenheit von Azeroth zu suchen. Und ich meine, wir bekommen Archäologie also machen wir das krasse gegenteil. Was glaubt ihr?



Es wurde glaube ich schon beantwortet, aber es handelt sich dabei mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach um die Reste der einzigsten vielen Portale, mit denen der Planet einst in Stücke gerissen wurde durch Ner'zhul. In Zangarmarschen steht auch noch ein Portal ganz im Westen. Ebenso im Schergrat.

Ich denke für die Titanen ist es noch zu früh, aber sie werden ganz sicher irgendwann kommen.




Ajune schrieb:


> Und Lady Sinestra fliegt bei der Netherschwingenscherbe rum, um sich die Eier der Netherdrachen zu sichern. Die Netherdrachen waren ja auch alle mal Schwarzdrachen wie Deathwing, wurden nur durch die Explosion Draenors verändert und die Eier braucht Sinestra für ihre Experimente würde ich mal so schätzen.



So sieht es aus. Deathwings Hauptziel bestand ja immer darin, einen perfekten Drachenschwarm zu erschaffen. Die Netherdrachen sind einfach ein Produkt dieser Versuche. Ich fände es toll, wenn sie im Kampf gegen Deathwing auf den Plan treten würden.




Bolvar schrieb:


> 3. Was ist mit dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug? Werden dort vielleicht einige nach dem Tod des obersten Kreuzfahrers endlich...naja NORMAL? Ich weiss dass einer von ihnen sich vom Kreuzzug losgerissen hat und versucht das Kloster zu
> stürzen, aber dann dem Wahnsinn anheim fällt.
> 
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Ich denke nicht, dass noch viel vom Kreuzzug über geblieben ist. Ich bezweifle ein erneutes Auftreten ehrlich gesagt. Ob sich die wenig Verbliebenen der Allianz anschließen und ob diese das auch zulässt, ist im Moment nicht geklärt.




larxenus schrieb:


> Eines ist fragwürdig, Netltharion wurde ja durch die Alten Götter verdorben, wenn ich davon ausgehe das sie alle etwa die gleichen gedankengänge hatten wie Yoggi, der ja Arthas und dergleichen nicbt besonders mochte, wieso Neltharion oder wer auch immer seiner Gefolgsleute, Nekromantie einsetzt um seine Kinder wieder zu beleben.
> 
> 
> 
> & Neltharion ist Aspekt der Erde, es heißt aber nicht weil Tote verbuddelt werden er dadurch macht über sie besitzt, spätestens jetz sollte man merken, beim ingame Event, was damit gemeint ist. Immerhin kommen Erdbeben und Elementare, und nicht Erdbeben und Untote.



Ich denke schon das er Macht über die wiederbelebten Lebewesen hat. Ich frage mich, woher er diese Macht hat. Die Elementare kommen logischerweise, weil die Welt einfach förmlich zerissen wird. Der Welt geht es schlicht gesagt schlecht, deswegen wird jetzt auch der Irdene Ring so aktiv und dies hängt auch sehr stark mit Thrall zusammen, der seinen Posten als Kriegshäuptling abgibt.


----------



## Ajune (3. November 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> Eines ist fragwürdig, Netltharion wurde ja durch die Alten Götter verdorben, wenn ich davon ausgehe das sie alle etwa die gleichen gedankengänge hatten wie Yoggi, der ja Arthas und dergleichen nicbt besonders mochte, wieso Neltharion oder wer auch immer seiner Gefolgsleute, Nekromantie einsetzt um seine Kinder wieder zu beleben.
> 
> 
> 
> & Neltharion ist Aspekt der Erde, es heißt aber nicht weil Tote verbuddelt werden er dadurch macht über sie besitzt, spätestens jetz sollte man merken, beim ingame Event, was damit gemeint ist. Immerhin kommen Erdbeben und Elementare, und nicht Erdbeben und Untote.



Ich denke einfach mal Deathwing wird sich diese Fähigkeiten angeeignet haben, immerhin ist er ein uralter Drache. Wäre irgendwie komisch wenn jeder mickrige Mensch Totenbeschwörer werden kann, aber der höchstwahrscheinlich mächtigste Drache Azeroths nicht ^^

Da die Alten Götter ihn verdorben haben, wäre es auch denkbar das sie ihm eventuell Einblick in ihre Macht gegeben haben. Möglich ist da sicherlich vieles.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (3. November 2010)

Morgen!

Hätte auch kurz zwei drei Fragen:

1) Ich hab irgendwo auf Buffed die Tage was gelesen das wohl C'thun sich nun in dem alten Oger Cho'gall eingenistet haben soll. Bedeutet dies dann das Cho'gall eigentlich wirklich tot ist und sein Körper nur als Wirt dient? (Kenne seinen alten Look zwar nicht, aber er hat zB ein paar Augen mehr als selbst ein zweiköpfiger Oger gebrauchen könnte^^)

2) Wenn dem so ist, warum benennt er dann jemand anderes als Meister (Cata-pre-event was derzeit läuft, wenn man sich seine Rede anhört an einem dieser Altare), womit ja wahrscheinlich Todesschwinge gemeint sein soll? 

Als schlichte Marionette (so wie die Wächter in Ulduar und ganz besonders Loken im Falle von Yogg'saron) kann man Cho'gall ja so nicht bezeichnen da er sich mit seinem Kult dazu verschrieben hat den alten Göttern unter die Arme Tentakel zu greifen wo er nur kann. 

3) Wenn man etwas über die alten Götter liest, heißt es ja das man sie eigentlich nicht töten nur immens schwächen kann. An anderen Stellen wird gesagt das (selbst wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte) man sie nicht töten dürfte, weil dies zwangsläufig zum Untergang von Azeroth führen würde. 
Andererseits sollen die Titanen ja angeblich einen dieser aber bereits erledigt haben damals, hätte das dann nicht schon Auswirkungen auf die Welt haben müssen? 


MfG


----------



## Caled (3. November 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> Eines ist fragwürdig, Netltharion wurde ja durch die Alten Götter verdorben, wenn ich davon ausgehe das sie alle etwa die gleichen gedankengänge hatten wie Yoggi, der ja Arthas und dergleichen nicbt besonders mochte, wieso Neltharion oder wer auch immer seiner Gefolgsleute, Nekromantie einsetzt um seine Kinder wieder zu beleben.


Neltharion selber, als er noch ein Aspekt war, hatte vielleicht nicht die Möglichkeit Tote wiederzuerwecken. Aber er hat sich ja inzwischen in Deathwing verwandelt und doch massiv an Macht hinzugewonnen. 

Das könnte auch ein guter Grund sein, warum er im neuen Login Screen auf den Eingangstürmen von Sturmwind hockt. Er will sich da eigentlich nur die Köpfe von Ony und Nef abholen. Die hatten wir den beiden ja abgeschlagen und sie wurden genau da aufgehängt.


----------



## Ein Wandersmann (3. November 2010)

Ich meine mich zu Errinnern das das mit den Elementaren eher was mit Deathwings Ausbruch zu tun hat bei der Zertörung des Mahlstroms würde doch auch die elemtar ebene beschädigt .

Ich denke  [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Cho'gall ist nur eine Marionette in deathwings Plan den er hat ja auch was mit den allen göttern am Hut oder C´Thun hat einfach nen eigenen plan wir werdens erfahren^^[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ps verzeiht meine rechtschreibfehler[/font]


----------



## Layasanya (3. November 2010)

Also ich würde mich ja brennend für die "Geschichte" der Murlocs intressiern mal ganz ehrlich
Mwrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllll......

und eine frage : was ist den dieses Pandara, Pandir usw? also sry aber ich kenn nur Pandora ;D

zu der Elune-Naaru-Dämonen geschichte

vielleicht ist unsre gute alte Elune ja auch nichts weiter als einfach ein sehr mächtiger Naaru?
wer weiß wer weiß....

vielleicht ist Elune aber einfach nur eine mächtige gutmeinende Moonkin Frau?
Immerhin sind diese ja ihre direkten Wächter wenn ich die Q die in Ruth'theran anfängt richtig verfolgt habe ;D
wer weiß wer weiß....

vielleicht sind die Naarus auch Elunes direkte Kinder?
wer weiß wer weiß....


naja und die frage wieso die Naaru sich fürchten im nichts aufzugehn? naja ich denkmal das ist ganz natürlich oder? ich meine ganz ehrlich, wer von uns würde den bitte freillig oder gerne sterben? das gilt denk ich auch für Naarus


----------



## Onenightman (3. November 2010)

Man kann sich die quest gut durchlesen zudem gibt es in vielen quest Gegenstände wie Briefe oder Bücher, die einem ein Teil der Story erzählen dazu gibt es auch zu kaufen für 5-10euro vermute/glaube ich die WoW Bücher! und natürlich gibt es auch Warcraft WarcraftII Warcraft III Wacraft III the frozen thron und ja die Kampagne zu spielen lohnt sich nicht nur das man jahr tausende geschichte aus der Warcraft Kampagne raushören/lesen kann nein man ist auch noch live dabei wie es zum Lichking kahm oder wie Illidan sich zu dem Verwandelte was er am meisten haste!


----------



## Onenightman (3. November 2010)

Layasanya schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich ja brennend für die "Geschichte" der Murlocs intressiern mal ganz ehrlich
> Mwrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllll......
> 
> und eine frage : was ist den dieses Pandara, Pandir usw? also sry aber ich kenn nur Pandora ;D
> ...


 Zuerst sry für doppelpost

aber direkt danach
wer weiss wer weiss....


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Naja ich nehms Blizzard ja nicht übel, dass sie Diablo,Starcraft, *Warcraft und World of Warcraft
> *mit Einander vermischen, ist schon lustig wenn dir in SC eine tanzende Nachtelfe über den
> weg läuft...




omg...

Die Elfe ist ein so genanntes Easter Egg.


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Layasanya schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich ja brennend für die "Geschichte" der Murlocs intressiern mal ganz ehrlich
> Mwrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllll......
> 
> und eine frage : was ist den dieses Pandara, Pandir usw? also sry aber ich kenn nur Pandora ;D
> ...



Pandarenen sind Pandas sozusagen. Oder zumindest sehen sie diesen ziemlich ähnlich. In Warcraft 3 gibt es einen Pandaren als Held. Zur Geschichte der Murloc poste ich dann noch was.


----------



## Layasanya (3. November 2010)

Die Geschichte der Gnolle wäre auch noch intressant zu erfahren
auch auf die gefahr hin das es gefragt und von mir überlesen wurde:

Kann man sich die geschichten dazu irgendwo durchlesen evt?

Lg Layas


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Zuerst sry für doppelpost
> 
> aber direkt danach
> wer weiss wer weiss....



Wer weiß wer weiß..^^

Aber soviel ich weiß, ist doch Elune die Göttin von Azeroth. Ich glaube nicht, dass die von Elune kommen.
Hier nur pa Spekulationen:
Vll. ist Elune ja auch eine freundliche Alte Göttin, die sich auf Azeroth Mond angesiedelt hat. 

Vll. sind die Naaru ja einfach Leeren-Experimente der brennenden Legion, die entflohen sind und eine Form entwickelt haben das Licht anzubeten und mutierten, um sich mit Lichtmagie gegen die Legion zu wehren.

Vll. wurden sie ja von einem alten Gott erschaffen, dessen Heimatplanet sehr viele Kristalle hatte.

Vll. von den Titanen, die auch mit Kristallen experimentiert haben. Immerhin besteht die Haut von den Titanen (und ihren Schöpfungen) aus Metall. Und Naaru bestehen aus Kristalle.^^

Vll. wurden sie ja von einen ganz anderen Gott erschaffen (der muss aber ganz schön sadistisch gewesen sein). (Gott auf Status Elune)

Vll. waren Naaru ja einfach eine primitive Rasse die durch eine Mutation erstiegen sind. (Man beachte auch: Schwarzdrachen -> Netherdrachen -> Zwielichtdrachen)

Vll. sind sie ja auch ein Beweis, was passiert, wenn man Leerwandler mit Licht füllt. Oder 'Lichtanomalien'. (*HINWEIß!*: Leerrufer haben violettleuchtende Naarumerkmale an ihren Rücken! Z.B. diese gedrechte D, was man bei ihnen über den Kopf finden kann)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass es Elune gewesen sein muss. Blizzard bestetigte ja, das Elune die einzige BEKANNTE Göttin ist. Und warum bringen die Naaru den Draenei dann nicht den Glauben an Elune bei, falls sie ihre Schöpferin ist?

Kann ja sein, dass sie es ist und diese ganze Leerengottkake sie dazu gebracht hat, ihre Schöpfung einfach im Stich zu lassen. Und immerhin hat Elune die Nachtelfen nach ihren Vorbild erschaffen, also könnte ihre Passivität damit zu tun haben, dass sie nicht pazifistisch, sondern sehr arrogant ist. 

Die Nachtelfen sind ja bekanntlich arrogant und kriegerisch. Außerdem wird Elune bei den Nachtelfen gleichzeitig als eine 'Kriegsgöttin' / 'Nachtkriegerin' (oder so) verehrt, die gefallene Nachtelfen zu sich in den (Sternen-)Himmel holt?

EDIT: Cenarius ist auch kein Halb-Hirsch, Halb-Naaru (lol, schon die Vorstellung der Paarung und das Aussehen des Kindes lässt einen unbewusst die Psychatrie anzurufen ).


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. November 2010)

Ranva schrieb:


> 2. Mit Cataclysm bekommen die Nachtelfen ja auch wieder Magier, ergo kommen die Hochelfen wieder zurück ? (dachte die wurden alle zu Blutelfen) *verwirrt*






MediesTsu schrieb:


> 2. Loretechnisch ungünstig gelöst, finde ich. Keine Ahnung warum Blizz das so macht.




Ich finds super, daß die Shen´drala mehr in die aktuelle Geschichte einbezogen werden. 

Das sie auch noch zu den Nachtelfen zurück kehren birgt viel Potenzial für Konflikte und somit sehr interessante Handlungsstränge.


----------



## Layasanya (3. November 2010)

Ooooder Elune intressiert sich nicht die Bohne für das was die kleinen Ameisen auf Azeroth machen
wir kennen doch bestimmt alle den spruch "hier ist die Natur sich selbst überlassen"


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Layasanya schrieb:


> Ooooder Elune intressiert sich nicht die Bohne für das was die kleinen Ameisen auf Azeroth machen
> wir kennen doch bestimmt alle den spruch "hier ist die Natur sich selbst überlassen"



Ist auch 'ne gute Möglichkeit.


----------



## Manaori (3. November 2010)

Layasanya schrieb:


> Ooooder Elune intressiert sich nicht die Bohne für das was die kleinen Ameisen auf Azeroth machen
> wir kennen doch bestimmt alle den spruch "hier ist die Natur sich selbst überlassen"



Dass Elune sich interessiert, hat sie allerdings ein paar mal doch recht eindrucksvoll gezeigt  Allein im Krieg der Ahnen und auch in Sturmgrimm (also die Bücher) hat sie Tyrande immer noch sehr stark beigestanden. Eine Göttin, die sich nicht interessiert, hilft ihren Schützlingen auch nicht, schon gar nicht in dem Maße


----------



## Hikari400 (3. November 2010)

Die Naaru stammen doch aus einer ganz anderen Welt als Elune, daher kann sie die gar nicht erschaffen haben.

Edit: Das hab ich grad auf der offiziellen Seite gefunden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Als Sargeras auf die Heimatwelt der Eredar hinabstieg half das Volk der empfindsamen Energiewesen, der Naaru, der kleinen Gruppe der Eredar dem Verfall durch die dunkelen Titanen zu entkommen. Schon bald nannten sich die Flüchtlinge der Eredar Draenei oder die "Verbannten". Gerührt vom Mut der Draenei haben die Naaru sie mit dem Wissen und der Macht des Lichts gesegnet. Die Naaru hofften auf lange Sicht alle Gegner der Brennenden Legion zu vereinen und diese Helden in einer Armee des Lichts zusammen zu führen, die nicht aufzuhalten ist. Mit diesem Ziel vor Augen, sind die Naaru mit einer Dimensionszitadelle, der Festung der Stürme, in die Scherbenwelt gereist. Der Großteil der Naaru verließen die Festung, um das zerstörte Land auszukundschaften. In ihrer Abwesenheit überrannte eine Armee Blutelfen angeführt von Prinz Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer die Festung und nahm den einzigen Wächter gefangen. Mit der Festung der Stürme in der Hand der Blutelfen waren die Naaru in der Scherbenwelt gestrandet und standen somit einer ungewissen Zukunft gegenüber.


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass Elune sich interessiert, hat sie allerdings ein paar mal doch recht eindrucksvoll gezeigt  Allein im Krieg der Ahnen und auch in Sturmgrimm (also die Bücher) hat sie Tyrande immer noch sehr stark beigestanden. Eine Göttin, die sich nicht interessiert, hilft ihren Schützlingen auch nicht, schon gar nicht in dem Maße



Ja.... ...außer ihr Liebling vielleicht?


----------



## Manaori (3. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja.... ...außer ihr Liebling vielleicht?



Okay, da hast du recht *g* Den meisten Beistand bekommen die Nachtelfen wohl von ihr. Wobei - solange die sich scheren, ist Azeroth ja nicht verloren


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Hikari400 schrieb:


> Edit: Das hab ich grad auf der offiziellen Seite gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht richtig dämlich aus! Gute Zielscheibe zum Dartpfeil spielen! 
Die Animationen sind so richtig daneben geraten. M'uru bewegt sich vielzuviel von A nach B in der ersten Phase! Das Suckt! 
/ironie off

Wird aber wirklich richtig Zeit, ihnen ein neues Modell zu verpassen. (als 'Prototyp' das Bild) GEBT DEN WAFFEN UND RÜSTUNG BLIZZARD!


----------



## Layasanya (3. November 2010)

Der Geweihte (priester) zieht seine Kraft aus der Macht seiner Gottheit
Eine Gottheit zieht seine macht aus dem Glauben der "Menschen" (nur als oberbegriff)
stirbt der Glaube stirbt auch der Gott.....

vielleicht unter umständen... wer weiß.... ist unsre geliebte Göttin ja schon Tot? oder liegt im sterben? den ausser der eine Tempel in Darnassus ist mir kein intakter bekannt, was wohl daher kommt das sie nur noch von den Nachtelfen direkt verehrt wird (soweit ich weiß)
naja  seis drum... ^^


----------



## larxenus (3. November 2010)

Hab auch nie behauptet das Neltharion es nicht kann, sondern das seine "schöpfer" (die ihm halt zu das gemacht haben was er ist), zumindestes einer davon die Geißel und Nekromantie gehasst hat (sieht man ja auch deutlich, kein Untotet in Ganz Ulduar soviel ich weiß) und das Neltharion diesselbe Magie einsetzt, natürlich kann man es damit erklären das er nun seine eigene Wege geht, aber dachte, die alten Götter hätten immer noch eine gewisse Kontrolle über ihm ... naja ^^


----------



## Manaori (3. November 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> Hab auch nie behauptet das Neltharion es nicht kann, sondern das seine "schöpfer" (die ihm halt zu das gemacht haben was er ist), zumindestes einer davon die Geißel und Nekromantie gehasst hat (sieht man ja auch deutlich, kein Untotet in Ganz Ulduar soviel ich weiß) und das Neltharion diesselbe Magie einsetzt, natürlich kann man es damit erklären das er nun seine eigene Wege geht, aber dachte, die alten Götter hätten immer noch eine gewisse Kontrolle über ihm ... naja ^^




Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die alten Götter Nekromantie hassen  Sie benutzen sie halt nicht, weil sie mit den Eisenzwergen und den verderbten Wächtern plus deren Fähigkeiten genug zu tun haben. Bloß, weil ich, obwohl ich die Möglichkeit habe, nicht mit dem Rad fahre und stattdessen zu fuß gehe, heißt nicht, dass ich radfahren hasse  

Ich glaube eher, dass es den Göttern ziemlich egal ist, was ihre Diener treiben, solange es ihren Zielen dienlich ist. Und die sind ja recht einfach. Sie wollen ihr Gefängnis zerstören, entkommen und Azeroth mit dem Chaos überziehen, das früher geherrscht hat, bevor die Titanen sie verbannten. Darum haben sie auch dafür gesorgt, dass Deathwing die anderen dracheng erade dann verriet,a ls die Hilfe der Drachenschwärme gegen die brennende Legion gebraucht worden wäre. 

Und darum wird es sie vermutlich auch nicht kümmern, wenn Neltharion sich der Nekromantie bedient - solange es nur ihren eigenen Zielen dient


----------



## Manaori (3. November 2010)

juranowa schrieb:


> hi kann mir einer sagen warum ich nicht mehr sockeln kann also mit strg+rechtsklick ?



Falsches Thema hier  Aber dann mal kurz OT: 
Hast du denn schon mal im Allgemeinen bzw Technikforum nachgeschaut, ob sonst noch wer das Problem hat? Ansonsten einfach mal Addons deaktivieren, falls das nicht funktioniert, Cache und WTF Ordner leeren... die üblichen Tips


----------



## Zroxx (3. November 2010)

Layasanya schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich ja brennend für die "Geschichte" der Murlocs intressiern mal ganz ehrlich
> Mwrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllll......



Bitte sehr   Vor allem der letzte Absatz klingt sehr interessant. Villeicht kommt da noch was in Vash´jir oder in ner anderen Erweiterung, wer weiß.  

*Die Murlocs
*
Die Herkunft der Murlocs ist geheimnisumwoben. Dies kann nicht nur auf die Tatsache zurückgeführt werden, dass diese Wesen erst kürzlich  verglichen mit der Weltgeschichte an Azeroths Küsten aufgetaucht sind, sondern auch darauf, dass die Murlocs die Sterblichen meiden und selten, wenn überhaupt, in etwas anderem als ihrer eigenen gurgelnden Sprache sprechen. 

Bisher ist nur folgendes über diese Fischmenschen bekannt: Sie sind nicht die intelligentesten Wesen. Sie sammeln sich an den Küsten in Gruppen und Dörfern. Es ist bekannt, dass sie in manchen Fällen rätselhafte Meeresgötter (manchmal auch die Naga) anbeten. Und sie sich nicht für sterbliche Rassen interessieren. 

Neuste Berichte, die von den wenigen Personen, die es geschafft haben Informationen zu sammeln sei es durch Ausspionieren, Folter oder durch das Erschleichen des Vertrauens der Murlocs haben einige interessante Details ans Licht gebracht
Zum Einen könnten die Murlocs intelligenter sein, als allgemein angenommen wird. Es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass das stetige Eindringen in die Länder der Welt ein abgestimmter Vorgang ist. Ob dies allein aus eigenem Antrieb geschieht oder nicht ist bisher noch nicht bekannt. 

Es ist zu vermuten, dass die Rasse der Murlocs älter ist, als die meisten glauben. Einige Berichte und Anhaltspunkte scheinen dies zu belegen. Tatsächlich könnten die Murlocs (oder besser, deren Vorfahren) älter als die Trolle sein. Natürlich lebten diese historischen Murlocs im tiefen Meer und waren den urzeitlichen Landbewohnern nicht bekannt. 

In den letzten Jahren haben die widerwärtigen Naga begonnen aus ihren wässrigen Behausungen neu hervorzukommen, welches die Historiker zu weiteren Vermutungen über das Vordringen der Murlocs veranlasste. Einige denken, die Murlocs arbeiten mit diesen finsteren Amphibien zusammen. 

Aber die vielleicht verblüffendste Entdeckung, welche diesem neuen Informationsfluss entspringt, ist diese: Die Naga sind vielleicht nicht nur die albtraumartigen Schrecken, welche am scheinbar grundlosen Boden der Weltmeere lauern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Einige Andeutungen der Murlocs selbst weisen auf die Möglichkeit hin, dass die Fischmenschen selbst nur die Anbeter oder Untergebene mehrerer Tiefseeungeheuer sind, welche momentan schlafend oder wartend in den düsteren Tiefen liegen und vielleicht noch beunruhigender, dass das Vordringen der Murlocs ein Zeichen des bevorstehenden Erwachens ist. Sollte dies der Fall sein, so sind die geheimnisvollen und etwas unterschätzten Murlocs ein erster flüchtiger Blick auf etwas sehr viel schreckenerregenderes.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (3. November 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich nicht müll labere, aber karazhan war halt, wie gesagt, Medivhs zuhause. Ich glaube, nachdem da was passiert war mit der seele von dem Dämon und als Medivh starb und dann doch nicht und dann wieder doch hat sich da alles zu Geistern entwickelt. Irgendwie so^^
> 
> und soweit ich weiß können die Natherzim nicht sterben. Vielleciht war das auch wer anders, gibt ja viele chars die nicht sterben können bis 10 leute da vorbei kommen und auf den einschlagen nur um ihn auszurauben.
> 
> Ich glaub das ist irgendwie mist, aber einzige antwort die ich weiß^^



Also, die Mutter von Medivh (Aegwynn) hatte damals Sargeras getötet (oder zumindest fast) und dadurch konnte Sargeras die Seele von Medivh manipulieren und verderben, sodass er das erste Dunkle Portal öffnete. Nachdem die verdorbenen Orks durch gekommen sind und anschließend nach einem langem Krieg zurück geschickt wurden, war Medivh von seinem Meisterschüler Khadgar getötet worden. Dadurch sind halt alle Bediensteten von Medivh Geister oder Dämonen geworden. Das dunkle Portal wurde dann auch wieder von Khadgar geschlossen( der steht übrigens in Shattrath und in Sturmwind als Statue) und später wieder von Ner'zhul geöffnet, der nachdem er von Dämonen Zerfetzt wurde, von Sargeras zum Lichking gemacht wurde...^^


----------



## mordusXD (3. November 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> Hab auch nie behauptet das Neltharion es nicht kann, sondern das seine "schöpfer" (die ihm halt zu das gemacht haben was er ist), zumindestes einer davon die Geißel und Nekromantie gehasst hat (sieht man ja auch deutlich, kein Untotet in Ganz Ulduar soviel ich weiß) und das Neltharion diesselbe Magie einsetzt, natürlich kann man es damit erklären das er nun seine eigene Wege geht, aber dachte, die alten Götter hätten immer noch eine gewisse Kontrolle über ihm ... naja ^^




Die alten götter hatten nie die kontrolle über Deathwing siehaben ihm nur immer wieder gesagt, dass alle anderen ihn verraten haben und er nur noch sich selbst trauen kann (Deathwing dachte die stimmen der alten götter wären ein teil von ihm) am ende von krieg der ahnen wiedersetzt er sich den göttern die ihn von der Dämonenseele abhalten wollen sogar


----------



## BobaBasti (3. November 2010)

Ich sage ja Elune ist ein/e Naaru! Weil sie steht glaube ich in Darnassus mit Cata oder so... meine ich gehört zu haben^^

Ohja eine Murloc-Weltverschwörung^^!

Und wie könnte das sein: Elune ist halt eine Naaru der Mond die Erdenmutter oder so aber es gibt doch auch noch die Sonne oder nicht! Daher auch die Taurenpalas.... Und wenn Elune und der Sonnentyp kinder hatten und die die Naaru sind? Und diese ne Armee gegen Sargeras machen das wäre lustig^^


----------



## Aeiouz (3. November 2010)

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Ich sage ja Elune ist ein/e Naaru! Weil sie steht glaube ich in Darnassus mit Cata oder so... meine ich gehört zu haben^^
> 
> Ohja eine Murloc-Weltverschwörung^^!
> 
> Und wie könnte das sein: Elune ist halt eine Naaru der Mond die Erdenmutter oder so aber es gibt doch auch noch die Sonne oder nicht! Daher auch die Taurenpalas.... Und wenn Elune und der Sonnentyp kinder hatten und die die Naaru sind? Und diese ne Armee gegen Sargeras machen das wäre lustig^^



Naja, ob es noch einen Sonnengott gibt, wäre sehr interessant. Blizzard müsste dringend eine Questreihe darüber schreiben.

Aber warum sieht Cenarius dann nachtelfisch aus? Ach und: Nein. Elune steht (schwebt^^) nicht in einer Naaruform in Darnassus rum. Ich hab viele Videos zu Darnassus in der Beta gesehen. Da ist nur der neue Worgenbaum, im Tempel ist sie auch nicht. Und wenn es eine Quest zu ihr gibt, dann würden wir es schon wissen, weil jeder gerne den anderen spoilert. 
Aber wenn es eine gute Stelle für eine Questreihe/Geschichte zu Elune gäbe, dann wäre Hyjal oder der smaragtgrüne Traum ein sehr guter Moment.


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Hikari400 schrieb:


> Die Naaru stammen doch aus einer ganz anderen Welt als Elune, daher kann sie die gar nicht erschaffen haben.
> 
> Edit: Das hab ich grad auf der offiziellen Seite gefunden:
> 
> Als Sargeras auf die Heimatwelt der Eredar hinabstieg half das Volk der empfindsamen Energiewesen, der Naaru, der kleinen Gruppe der Eredar dem Verfall durch die dunkelen Titanen zu entkommen. Schon bald nannten sich die Flüchtlinge der Eredar Draenei oder die "Verbannten". Gerührt vom Mut der Draenei haben die Naaru sie mit dem Wissen und der Macht des Lichts gesegnet. Die Naaru hofften auf lange Sicht alle Gegner der Brennenden Legion zu vereinen und diese Helden in einer Armee des Lichts zusammen zu führen, die nicht aufzuhalten ist. Mit diesem Ziel vor Augen, sind die Naaru mit einer Dimensionszitadelle, der Festung der Stürme, in die Scherbenwelt gereist. Der Großteil der Naaru verließen die Festung, um das zerstörte Land auszukundschaften. In ihrer Abwesenheit überrannte eine Armee Blutelfen angeführt von Prinz Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer die Festung und nahm den einzigen Wächter gefangen. Mit der Festung der Stürme in der Hand der Blutelfen waren die Naaru in der Scherbenwelt gestrandet und standen somit einer ungewissen Zukunft gegenüber.



Was wenn Elune der Ursprung war ? Die Titanen reisen durch das Universum und formen es. Erschaffen jedoch, haben sie es nicht.




White_Sky schrieb:


> Naja, ob es noch einen Sonnengott gibt, wäre sehr interessant. Blizzard müsste dringend eine Questreihe darüber schreiben.
> 
> Aber warum sieht Cenarius dann nachtelfisch aus? Ach und: Nein. Elune steht (schwebt^^) nicht in einer Naaruform in Darnassus rum. Ich hab viele Videos zu Darnassus in der Beta gesehen. Da ist nur der neue Worgenbaum, im Tempel ist sie auch nicht. Und wenn es eine Quest zu ihr gibt, dann würden wir es schon wissen, weil jeder gerne den anderen spoilert.
> Aber wenn es eine gute Stelle für eine Questreihe/Geschichte zu Elune gäbe, dann wäre Hyjal oder der smaragtgrüne Traum ein sehr guter Moment.




Offiziell sollte sie ja auch nicht erscheinen. Durch einen "Fehler" erschien Elune jedoch für kurze Zeit in Naaru Form.


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Bitte sehr  Vor allem der letzte Absatz klingt sehr interessant. Villeicht kommt da noch was in Vash´jir oder in ner anderen Erweiterung, wer weiß.
> 
> *Die Murlocs
> *
> ...




Ja, diesen Text habe ich gesehen. Hier sieht man wieder, wie Blizzard geschickt Platz für Spekulationen lässt. Tiefengötter...wäre schon wieder eine Thematik um ein gesamtes Addon zu füllen. 

Meine Vermutung:

Irgendwie müssen auch mal Trolle und Nachtelfen entstanden sein, vielleicht sind wir auf die Murlocs zurückzuführen ? Naja, eigentlich hoffe ich das nicht. Eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Naga wäre möglich, ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob es auch "normale" Naga gibt, also nicht solche, die vor Urzeiten verflucht wurden. Dann wäre es in der Tat denkbar. Ich wette da kommt noch einiges im Bezug auf die Murlocs in Zukunft auf uns zu. Das Tolle dabei: Die Wenigsten rechnen dann mit soetwas, die erwarten alte Götter oder ein Legion Addon. Wäre doch ein ganz guter "Boah Effekt" den Blizzard nutzen könnte.

Wobei ein ganzes Addon Murlocs ? Könnte auch viele verjagen...


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was wenn Elune der Ursprung war ? Die Titanen reisen durch das Universum und formen es. Erschaffen jedoch, haben sie es nicht.
> 
> Offiziell sollte sie ja auch nicht erscheinen. Durch einen "Fehler" erschien Elune jedoch für kruze Zeit in Naaru Form.



1. Absatz: Und was wenn nicht?

2. Absatz: Quelle? (Oh bitte..bitte Blizzard! Lasst Elune nicht als einen noch deaktivierten Leerengott erscheinen!) 

Aber warum ist Cenarius dann nachtelfisch?


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Absatz: Und was wenn nicht?
> 
> 2. Absatz: Quelle? (Oh bitte..bitte Blizzard! Lasst Elune nicht als einen noch deaktivierten Leerengott erscheinen!)
> 
> Aber warum ist Cenarius dann nachtelfisch?



1. Dann ist es trotzdem egal.

2. Quelle habe ich keine, bzw. ich finde sie nicht mehr. Ich weiss nur was ich gesehen habe und welchen Grund hätte ich zu lügen ? Ich hoffe auch, dass es nicht so ist und Elune eher die Gestalt einer Nachtelfe annimmt. Warum ? Weil ich selbst eine spiele.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Pandarenen sind Pandas sozusagen. Oder zumindest sehen sie diesen ziemlich ähnlich. In Warcraft 3 gibt es einen Pandaren als Held. Zur Geschichte der Murloc poste ich dann noch was.



pandaren existieren wohl in warcraft (Chens leeres Flässchen), aber das ist eher sowas wie ein Kennzeichen für Metzen oder? oder war es ein anderer


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Dann ist es trotzdem egal.
> 
> 2. Quelle habe ich keine, bzw. ich finde sie nicht mehr. Ich weiss nur was ich gesehen habe und welchen Grund hätte ich zu lügen ? Ich hoffe auch, dass es nicht so ist und Elune eher die Gestalt einer Nachtelfe annimmt. Warum ? Weil ich selbst eine spiele.



Die Quelle hab ich in 'Exodar immernoch zerstört?' Thread gepostet. Kann sie ja für dich posten, wenn du willst.
Aber wenn Elune einen Naarukörper besitzt und damit auch auf Azeroth erscheinen kann, warum half sie den Nachtelfen dann gegen die Legion nicht? Sie soll bekanntlich keinen physischen Körper besitzen. Und die Frage stelle ich hier zum dritten mal: Warum ist Cenarius nachtelfisch?

Einige Elune und Naaruspekulationen von mir:



White_Sky schrieb:


> Wer weiß wer weiß..^^
> 
> Aber soviel ich weiß, ist doch Elune die Göttin von Azeroth. Ich glaube nicht, dass die von Elune kommen.
> Hier nur pa Spekulationen:
> ...


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> pandaren existieren wohl in warcraft (Chens leeres Flässchen), aber das ist eher sowas wie ein Kennzeichen für Metzen oder? oder war es ein anderer



Ich kenne diese Hordenquest, aber diese ist nur eine von vielen kleinen "Gerüchtestreuern" die dem Spiel eine gewisse Mystik verleihen. Die Pandarenen wurden als Aprilscherz abgestempelt. Gerüchte sagen auch, dass sie verworfen wurden, da Pandas in China heilig sind. Die Quest in WoW ist eine Anspielung auf die "Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne Bonus Kampange" in der man Chen spielen konnte.


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und die Frage stelle ich hier zum dritten mal: Warum ist Cenarius nachtelfisch?



_Als Sohn von Elune, der Göttin des Mondes, und dem Halbgott Malorne erbte Cenarius eine innige Verbindung zu der Welt Azeroth und ihren Lebewesen. Bei den Tauren gibt es eine Sage, die angeblich die Geschichte der Empfängnis von Cenarius erzählt._

Quelle: wow.europe

Sprich: Cenarius ist ein Sohn von Elune gewesen. Außerdem war er ja kein klassischer Nachtelf sondern....naja...."hirschartig" eben. Aber sein Oberkörper glich einem Nachtelfen, dass lässt weitere Spekulationen über Elunes Gestalt zu. Den Hirschkörper erbte Cenarius wohl von Malorne, der immer als weißer Hirsch zu sehen war. Der Ursprung der nachtelfischen Erbschaften ist somit eigentlich nur noch auf Elune zurück zu führen. Aber vielleicht kann Elune eben auch selbst bestimmen, wie sie erscheinen will, wer weiss.




White_Sky schrieb:


> Aber wenn Elune einen Naarukörper besitzt und damit auch auf Azeroth erscheinen kann, warum half sie den Nachtelfen dann gegen die Legion nicht? Sie soll bekanntlich keinen physischen Körper besitzen.



Wegen der Gestalt siehe oben.


Habe hier noch Folgendes gefunden:

_Elune wurde niemals in körperlicher Form auf Azeroth gesehen. Sie ist ebenso sehr eine Sammlung von Idealen wie eine eigene Persönlichkeit. Als mächtige und geistige Göttin ist sie im Grunde ein körperloses Wesen. Trotzdem wird sie oft als bezaubernd schöne Nachtelfe dargestellt, mit einem einfachen Platinreif und umgeben von einem silbernen Leuchten. Künstler bilden sie auch fast immer mit langem weißem Haar, alabasterfarbener Haut und Augen aus reinstem Mondlicht ab._

Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass Elune körperlos ist, aber vielleicht ist sie eben dazu fähig bestimmte Gestalten anzunehmen. Wenn Drachen sowas können, dann können Götter das auch.


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> _Als Sohn von Elune, der Göttin des Mondes, und dem Halbgott Malorne erbte Cenarius eine innige Verbindung zu der Welt Azeroth und ihren Lebewesen. Bei den Tauren gibt es eine Sage, die angeblich die Geschichte der Empfängnis von Cenarius erzählt._
> 
> Quelle: wow.europe
> 
> ...



Ja okay.^^ Zurück zu den Naarukörper: Kann aber auch sein, dass ein Naaru sich geopfert hat oder gefangen genommen wurde um als ein Avatar von Elune zu dienen. Vielleicht gibt sich ein Naaru als Elune aus, für ein Propagandaversuch der Armee des Lichts, damit die Nachtelfen beitreten. (Das würde ich ihnen zutrauen)


----------



## **ED** (3. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wer hat das behauptet? Garona wird in Cata auftauchen, im Schattenhochland.



Abgesehen davon steht se in Ulduar rum 

Quelle: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=33436


----------



## StormofDoom (3. November 2010)

da das eine vergangenheitsszene ist, wird das eher nichtssagend sein


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Hordenquest, aber diese ist nur eine von vielen kleinen "Gerüchtestreuern" die dem Spiel eine gewisse Mystik verleihen. Die Pandarenen wurden als Aprilscherz abgestempelt. Gerüchte sagen auch, dass sie verworfen wurden, da Pandas in China heilig sind. Die Quest in WoW ist eine Anspielung auf die "Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne Bonus Kampange" in der man Chen spielen konnte.



jop aber auch nur eher so wie ein bonusheld der rein garnix mit der story zutun hat, das mit china stimmt (hat Blizzard auch mal erwähnt), sie sind aber auf jeden fall mehr als ein Aprilscherz, da sie auch in manchen Artworks versteckt sind usw. wie gesagt jemand aus der Blizz Crew hat die besonders gern, zu Pandaria sagen die immer" Eher nicht, oder vielleicht doch.. wer weiß..."


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> jop aber auch nur eher so wie ein bonusheld der rein garnix mit der story zutun hat, das mit china stimmt (hat Blizzard auch mal erwähnt), sie sind aber auf jeden fall mehr als ein Aprilscherz, da sie auch in manchen Artworks versteckt sind usw. wie gesagt jemand aus der Blizz Crew hat die besonders gern, zu Pandaria sagen die immer" Eher nicht, oder vielleicht doch.. wer weiß..."



Naja in China können sie gefärbt auftreten. Schlimmer als der WotLK- Anpassung, kann es wohl nicht mehr werden (Okay, nur der überarbeitete Geistergreif der DKs waren gut).


----------



## Kassandra18 (3. November 2010)

Hey, ich habe da auch mal eine Frage:

Gibt es spezifische Götter für die Menschen, Gnome und Zwerge?


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Kassandra18 schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe da auch mal eine Frage:
> 
> Gibt es spezifische Götter für die Menschen, Gnome und Zwerge?



Nein, bei Zwergen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die glauben auch nicht direkt an einen Gott.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, bei Zwergen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die glauben auch nicht direkt an einen Gott.



Ich denk mal Zwerge glauben einfach an die Erde bzw. Berge die denen Macht geben oder die Schöpfer ( Titanen). Menschen glauben an das Licht, zwar kein Gott aber naja Licht halt^^ Gnome glauben an nix


----------



## Endirioss (3. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Gnome glauben an nix



klar doch... gnome glauben an das mächtige Zahnrad =D


----------



## Totebone (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, bei Zwergen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die glauben auch nicht direkt an einen Gott.






wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal Zwerge glauben einfach an die Erde bzw. Berge die denen Macht geben oder die Schöpfer ( Titanen). Menschen glauben an das Licht, zwar kein Gott aber naja Licht halt^^ Gnome glauben an nix



Es kommt auf die Klasse der Rassen an. 
Paladine/Priester: Heiliges Licht
Zwerg Schamane: Elemente
Hexenmeister: evtl. an die Alten Götter oder an Sargeras 

Generell bei Zwergen: Die Schöpfer
Generell bei Menschen: Heliges Licht


----------



## numisel (3. November 2010)

> Gibt es spezifische Götter für die Menschen, Gnome und Zwerge?



Soweit ich weiss glauben Menschen an die Große Hand im Himmel oder sowas. Zumindest sagen das die Priester in WC3. Aber da das ja Hochelfen sind, weiss ich nich, ob die Menschen auch da dran glauben. Ein Beweis wäre der Orden der Silbernen Hand (Silberne Hand=Metallhand).


----------



## Feindflieger (3. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss glauben Menschen an die Große Hand im Himmel oder sowas. Zumindest sagen das die Priester in WC3. Aber da das ja Hochelfen sind, weiss ich nich, ob die Menschen auch da dran glauben. Ein Beweis wäre der Orden der Silbernen Hand (Silberne Hand=Metallhand).



Abgesehen davon das damit der Mauscursor in der Humankampagne gemeint ist der wie ein eiserner Panzerhandschuh aussieht. 

Typisches lustig gemeintes Einheitenkommentar halt die ja ein Markenzeichen seit Warcraft 1 sind.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hexenmeister: evtl. an die Alten Götter oder an Sargeras



Niemals, ein Hexenmeister glaubt nur an sich, "Das arkane verdirbt nur die Schwachen" Sie versklaven Dämonen zu ihren gunsten und wollen Macht, wenn sie an einen der oben gennanten glauben würden, dann wären wir Hexenmeister eure feinde^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das damit der Mauscursor in der Humankampagne gemeint ist der wie ein eiserner Panzerhandschuh aussieht.



lol erst jetzt kommt mir das in den sinn xD "Ich wurde von der großen Metallhand im Himmel auserwählt! *protz*"


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Klasse der Rassen an.
> Paladine/Priester: Heiliges Licht
> Zwerg Schamane: Elemente
> Hexenmeister: evtl. an die Alten Götter oder an Sargeras
> ...



Die Frage war auf Götter bezogen. Das heilige Licht ist ja erstmal kein Gott. Auch wenn es da auch Spekulationen meinerseits drüber gibt.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Frage war auf Götter bezogen. Das heilige Licht ist ja erstmal kein Gott. Auch wenn es da auch Spekulationen meinerseits drüber gibt.



Vll ist das Licht ja eine weiter form oder eine austrahlung von mutter erde? (elune)


----------



## numisel (3. November 2010)

Oh mein Gott, wie genial is das denn?  
Ist mir echt nicht einmal in den Sinn gekommen. Ich hab mich immer nur gefragt, was die mit Metallhand meinen. Jetzt ergibt das ja mal Sinn 




> Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass Elune körperlos ist, aber vielleicht ist sie eben dazu fähig bestimmte Gestalten anzunehmen. Wenn Drachen sowas können, dann können Götter das auch.



Eine körperlose Macht, die sich in das Leben eines Volkes einmischt. Sie kann verschiedene Gestalten annehmen, wenn sie den nwill, und ist ein überaus mächtiges Wesen.

Wer ausser mir hat den schonmal daran gedacht, dass Elune vielleicht eine der Alten Götter sein könnte?
C'thun hat die Käfer benutzt, um selber mächtiger zu werden, noch vor dem Krieg, in dem er vermeintlich gestorben ist. Vielleicht hat Elune die Trolle damals ebenfalls benutzt, sie verbessert und ihnen was weiss ich was versprochen. Vielleicht ist das alles ein total ausgeklügelte Plan, den wir noch nicht durchblicken.
Oder Elune ist der einzige nette Alte Gott und hilft den Sterblichen gegen ihre Brüder.


----------



## Totebone (3. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Niemals, ein Hexenmeister glaubt nur an sich, "Das arkane verdirbt nur die Schwachen" Sie versklaven Dämonen zu ihren gunsten und wollen Macht, wenn sie an einen der oben gennanten glauben würden, dann wären wir Hexenmeister eure feinde^^



Hexenmeister sind auch Theoretisch unsere Feinde, sie sind ja auch immer stark überwacht worden von Thrall


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Vll ist das Licht ja eine weiter form oder eine austrahlung von mutter erde? (elune)



ähm, das "Licht" ist die Macht der Paladine. Halt einfach das Gute.
Elune ist die Göttin des Mondes, also nix da mit Licht und Mutter Erde.
Denn Mutter Erde ist die Erdengöttin der Tauren.
Verdreh das nicht!


----------



## numisel (3. November 2010)

Man sieht ja in PDoK, was aus einem Hexer werden kann, der zu viel Macht will.
Also soweit ich weiss, sind Hexer bei den Orcs sehr unbeliebt. Da sie sich ja eigentlich vom Einfluss der Legion losgesagt hatten, ist das ja verständlich. Blutelf Hexer sind wohl das Ergebnis von Kel'Thas und seine Verbindung zur Legion. Er hat sich wohl ein paar niedere Dämonen übergeben lassen oder so. Untote Hexer sollen wohl das WoW-Equivalent zum Nekromant sein, nur dass sie wahrscheinlich eher aufs Quälen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ähm, das "Licht" ist die Macht der Paladine. Halt einfach das Gute.
> Elune ist die Göttin des Mondes, also nix da mit Licht und Mutter Erde.
> Denn Mutter Erde ist die Erdengöttin der Tauren.
> Verdreh das nicht!



Elune und die Erdenmutter sind das selbe


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, wie genial is das denn?
> Ist mir echt nicht einmal in den Sinn gekommen. Ich hab mich immer nur gefragt, was die mit Metallhand meinen. Jetzt ergibt das ja mal Sinn
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Jägerin ist gerne Teil eines ausgeklügelten teuflischen Planes. Und am Ende übernehme ich die Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ähm, das "Licht" ist die Macht der Paladine. Halt einfach das Gute.
> Elune ist die Göttin des Mondes, also nix da mit Licht und Mutter Erde.
> Denn Mutter Erde ist die Erdengöttin der Tauren.
> Verdreh das nicht!



Der einzige der was verdreht bist du, indem du Sachen über die nur spekuliert werden kann, hier als absolute Wahrheit hin stellst.


----------



## Ajune (4. November 2010)

Im Allgemeinen werden Elune, die Erdenmutter und auch das Licht wohl nur Sinnbilder für ein und dieselbe Sache sein. Sie werden nur anders interpretiert. Für die Nachtelfen stellt Elune nur den Mond dar, für die Tauren ist die Erdenmutter allerdings beides, sowohl Sonne, also Licht, als auch Mond, also Elune.


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. November 2010)

Ajune schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen werden Elune, die Erdenmutter und auch das Licht wohl nur Sinnbilder für ein und dieselbe Sache sein. Sie werden nur anders interpretiert. Für die Nachtelfen stellt Elune nur den Mond dar, für die Tauren ist die Erdenmutter allerdings beides, sowohl Sonne, also Licht, als auch Mond, also Elune.



[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Elune*
*Auch bekannt als:* Mondmutter, Nachtkriegerin, Mu'sha (spezielle Bezeichnung der Tauren)

Elune ist die Göttin des Mondes, eine der wenigen echten Gottheiten von Azeroth.


*Facetten einer Göttin*
Elune wurde von den Nachtelfen und anderen Völkern seit uralten Zeiten als Patronin der Heilung, des Friedens und der Toleranz verehrt. Doch die Mondmutter ist keine Göttin, die Frieden um jeden Preis fordert oder fördert. Eine der Facetten dieser Göttin ist die Nachtkriegerin, die der Legende zufolge die tapferen Gefallenen vom Schlachtfeld aufnimmt und sie als Sterne über den Nachthimmel reiten lässt.

Lange vor der Großen Teilung hat sich ein Priesterorden dem Dienst an Elune gewidmet. Der oberste Rang dieses Ordens nennt sich "Schwestern von Elune", und wie der Name schon anzeigt, gehören ihm nur Frauen an. Ihre Schlachtengesänge können Elunes Zorn auf den Feind herabrufen, und ihre Gebete heilen selbst die Schwerverletzten.


*Jenseits der Göttlichkeit: Frau und Mutter*
Elune wurde niemals in körperlicher Form auf Azeroth gesehen. Sie ist ebenso sehr eine Sammlung von Idealen wie eine eigene Persönlichkeit. Als mächtige und geistige Göttin ist sie im Grunde ein körperloses Wesen. Trotzdem wird sie oft als bezaubernd schöne Nachtelfe dargestellt, mit einem einfachen Platinreif und umgeben von einem silbernen Leuchten. Künstler bilden sie auch fast immer mit langem weißem Haar, alabasterfarbener Haut und Augen aus reinstem Mondlicht ab.

Soweit bekannt ist, hatte Elune nur einen einzigen Geliebten: den Halbgott Malorne. Ihr gemeinsames Kind, Cenarius, erbte eine machtvolle Kombination aus der Liebe seiner Mutter zu allen Geschöpfen Azeroths und der Verbindung seines Vaters zum Smaragdgrünen Traum. Bei den Tauren gibt es eine Sage, die angeblich die Geschichte der Empfängnis von Cenarius erzählt.

Es gibt bis auf den heutigen Tag das Gerücht auf Azeroth, dass Ysera die Träumerin in Wirklichkeit die Mutter von Cenarius sei. Diese Gerüchte sind nicht wahr, auch wenn es verständlich ist, dass die enge Beziehung zwischen Ysera und Cenarius zu einer gewissen Verwirrung führen konnte.

[/font]


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. November 2010)

Ajune schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen werden Elune, die Erdenmutter und auch das Licht wohl nur Sinnbilder für ein und dieselbe Sache sein. Sie werden nur anders interpretiert. Für die Nachtelfen stellt Elune nur den Mond dar, für die Tauren ist die Erdenmutter allerdings beides, sowohl Sonne, also Licht, als auch Mond, also Elune.



[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*Elune*
*Auch bekannt als:* Mondmutter, Nachtkriegerin, Mu'sha (spezielle Bezeichnung der Tauren)

Elune ist die Göttin des Mondes, eine der wenigen echten Gottheiten von Azeroth.


*Facetten einer Göttin*
Elune wurde von den Nachtelfen und anderen Völkern seit uralten Zeiten als Patronin der Heilung, des Friedens und der Toleranz verehrt. Doch die Mondmutter ist keine Göttin, die Frieden um jeden Preis fordert oder fördert. Eine der Facetten dieser Göttin ist die Nachtkriegerin, die der Legende zufolge die tapferen Gefallenen vom Schlachtfeld aufnimmt und sie als Sterne über den Nachthimmel reiten lässt.

Lange vor der Großen Teilung hat sich ein Priesterorden dem Dienst an Elune gewidmet. Der oberste Rang dieses Ordens nennt sich "Schwestern von Elune", und wie der Name schon anzeigt, gehören ihm nur Frauen an. Ihre Schlachtengesänge können Elunes Zorn auf den Feind herabrufen, und ihre Gebete heilen selbst die Schwerverletzten.


*Jenseits der Göttlichkeit: Frau und Mutter*
Elune wurde niemals in körperlicher Form auf Azeroth gesehen. Sie ist ebenso sehr eine Sammlung von Idealen wie eine eigene Persönlichkeit. Als mächtige und geistige Göttin ist sie im Grunde ein körperloses Wesen. Trotzdem wird sie oft als bezaubernd schöne Nachtelfe dargestellt, mit einem einfachen Platinreif und umgeben von einem silbernen Leuchten. Künstler bilden sie auch fast immer mit langem weißem Haar, alabasterfarbener Haut und Augen aus reinstem Mondlicht ab.

Soweit bekannt ist, hatte Elune nur einen einzigen Geliebten: den Halbgott Malorne. Ihr gemeinsames Kind, Cenarius, erbte eine machtvolle Kombination aus der Liebe seiner Mutter zu allen Geschöpfen Azeroths und der Verbindung seines Vaters zum Smaragdgrünen Traum. Bei den Tauren gibt es eine Sage, die angeblich die Geschichte der Empfängnis von Cenarius erzählt.

Es gibt bis auf den heutigen Tag das Gerücht auf Azeroth, dass Ysera die Träumerin in Wirklichkeit die Mutter von Cenarius sei. Diese Gerüchte sind nicht wahr, auch wenn es verständlich ist, dass die enge Beziehung zwischen Ysera und Cenarius zu einer gewissen Verwirrung führen konnte.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Elune ist meiner meinung nach der einzig echte Gott Azeroths[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]weitere Fakten : [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
Elune soll Aviana für ihre ausgezeichnete Arbeit als Botin, in einen göttlichen Zustand transformiert haben.
Elune ermöglicht den Schwestern der Elune, trotz des Verlustes desBrunnens der Ewigkeit, über lange Distanzen zu kommunizieren.
Elune gewährt Tyrande Wisperwind die Macht, jede Wunde zu heilen.
Elune erzeugte im Palast Azsharas einen Schutzschild um Tyrande, als Lady Vashj versuchte sie mit Hilfe eines Talismans zu töten.
Elune unterstützte Tyrande und die Schildwachen in der Zeit der Langen Wacht.
Elune erschuf die Mondkin, damit sie über die heiligen Stätten wachten.


Da Cenarius Nachtelf-Hirsch hat er wohl das Hirsch Erbgut von Malorne und das Nachtelfen dann wohl von Elune, was wohl drauf schliessen lässt das sie Nachtelfen gestalt haben muss. [/font]
[/font]


----------



## Ajune (4. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> *Elune*
> *Auch bekannt als:* Mondmutter, Nachtkriegerin, Mu'sha (spezielle Bezeichnung der Tauren)
> 
> ...



Der Text sagt ja im Grunde aus das Elune, oder wie man sie/ihn/es auch nennen möchte, eher für ein Prinzip steht, eine Vorstellung, Philosophie oder ähnliches als für eine Person in dem Sinne. 
Zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. November 2010)

So versteh ich den Text auch.


----------



## Shaila (4. November 2010)

Ajune schrieb:


> Der Text sagt ja im Grunde aus das Elune, oder wie man sie/ihn/es auch nennen möchte, eher für ein Prinzip steht, eine Vorstellung, Philosophie oder ähnliches als für eine Person in dem Sinne.
> Zumindest meiner Meinung nach.



Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Der Text lässt wieder viele Fragen offen.


----------



## numisel (4. November 2010)

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, Elune ist die Chefin der Alten Götter. Ob gut oder böse, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht, aber sie ist entweder das oder die Mutter der Naaru.


----------



## Shaila (4. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, Elune ist die Chefin der Alten Götter. Ob gut oder böse, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht, aber sie ist entweder das oder die Mutter der Naaru.



Warum sollte Elune auch nur irgendwas mit alten Göttern zu tun haben ? Finde ich ein wenig sinnlos.


----------



## White_Sky (4. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, Elune ist die Chefin der Alten Götter. Ob gut oder böse, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht, aber sie ist entweder das oder die Mutter der Naaru.



Oder nichts von beidem. 

Hat hier jemand in WoW (oder in der Warcraftgeschichte Allgemein) schon einmal ein Naaruweibchen gesehen?! Und wenn es die gibt, dann hoff' ich mal, dass die Naarumännchen sie nicht ..äähh.. 'unterdrücken' ..ihr wisst schon, was ich meine  (Na eben die 'Männchen sind besser, als Weibchen'- Gedanke). Und wenn man eines zu sehen bekommt, dann hoffendlich mit einem eigenes Modell.  (Diese Kristallfresse und die fliegenkleinen Augen passen schonmal so gut wie garnicht!)


----------



## Lily:) (4. November 2010)

Die Naaru sind Lichtwesen- ich denke nicht, dass sie Sexualität nötig haben 
(die Ärmsten Dinger^^)


----------



## White_Sky (4. November 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Die Naaru sind Lichtwesen- ich denke nicht, dass sie Sexualität nötig haben
> (die Ärmsten Dinger^^)



Warum arm?


----------



## Apuh (4. November 2010)

Was hat den eigentlich Hogger mit der WoW Lore zu tun...?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

er ist einfach nur der anführer des clans... das stört die allianz und er muss geowned werden ! (wie heißt das volk von denen)


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum arm?



Sex > All


----------



## Shaila (5. November 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Was hat den eigentlich Hogger mit der WoW Lore zu tun...?



Nicht viel. Hogger ist soweit ich weiss einfach nur der Anführer der Gnolle in Elwynn. Mehr hat es mit ihm nicht auf sich. Abgesehen davon das er eine NPC - Legende ist, da er damals unzähligen Neulingen das Leben nahm. Außerdem berühmt berüchtigt ist sein Lebensbalken, welcher 666 Punkte fasst.


----------



## Ajune (5. November 2010)

Schon teuflisch unser Hogger


----------



## numisel (7. November 2010)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: wo ist eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Hochelfen und Blutelfen?
Blutelfen sind ja aus Hochelfen entstanden, nachdem der Sonnenbrunnen weg war und die Abhängigkeit ihre Wirkung zeigte. Aber wieso sind einige Hochelfen davon verschont geblieben?


----------



## KodiakderBär (7. November 2010)

naja blutelfen sind magie süchtige die sich der sucht hingegeben haben und gern an dämonen rumnuckeln hochelfen haben ihre sucht überwunden haben den kalten entzug durchgestanden  so zimlich alle hochelfen die auf allian seite in der scherbenwelt sind, sind bereits mit den söhnen lothars dahingekommen und haben den entzug schon länger hintersich. in azeroth gibs nur relativ wenige hochelfen mehr. die meisten haben sich unter vereesa windläufer im silberbund zusammengeschlossen. sie sind alle "clean".^^


----------



## kylezcouzin (7. November 2010)

Karazhan ist deshalb so chaotisch weil es auf nem magischen Riss gebaut worden ist und das gesamte Gebäude wird von Magie durchzogen und die tut was sie will...
Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch dass Medivh von Sargeras besessen war und der hat sich natürlich auch noch ordentlich ausgetobt.


----------



## Shaila (13. November 2010)

Frage: Wer ist Aggra und Gavan Graufeder beim Thron der Elemente ? Kann mir da jemand ein bisschen was über die Hintergründe der beiden erzählen ?


----------



## Feindflieger (13. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Frage: Wer ist Aggra und Gavan Graufeder beim Thron der Elemente ? Kann mir da jemand ein bisschen was über die Hintergründe der beiden erzählen ?



Aggra wird Thrall von seiner Großmutter zur Unterstützung geschickt. Schamentraining usw. ( Buch The Shattering)

Gavan Grayfeather ist wohl der Oberschamane der Wildhammer. ( scheint generell immo wenig Infos über ihn zu geben.)


----------



## numisel (13. November 2010)

Aggra wird ausserdem die Frau von Thrall und ist auch später am Maelstrom vertreten.

Aber was wird eigentlich aus Magatha Grimmtotem? Die wird doch mit ihren Leuten aus TB rausgeworfen. Aber wo ist sie dann?


----------



## KodiakderBär (13. November 2010)

laut nem artikel von buffed is deren kleiner aufstand in donnerfels fehlgeschlagen und wird deswegen in ketten wo hin verfrachtet (weisnichmehr genau wohin glaub 1knadeln. jedenfalls taucht die tante bei ner q reihe für lowlvl chars wieder auf


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2010)

Viel Tiefe gewinnt das Spiel am Rand. Es gibt nur soviel Preis wie der Spielende wissen will. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die mehr erzählen als der rote Faden. 
Es fängt bei Gegenstäben an, wie die Kel'Thuzads Goldmünze http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43628 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43634 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43633 usw)über NPCs, die mal keine Quest für ein haben ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=16811 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=16806 ) bis hin zu Quest wie http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=8447 die einem eine Geschichte erzählen weit ab von allem Mainstreamgefarme von Items, Mounts, Erfolgen und Titeln. 
viel spass beim suchen


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

was hat es eig mit "Der Schöpfermaschine" aufsich ?


----------



## KodiakderBär (13. November 2010)

glaub damit sind diese maschinen in hds gemeint die troogs, irderne eisenzwerge und so weiter ausspucken kann


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

ne dieses große loch in sturmgipfel zB


----------



## Shaila (13. November 2010)

Da gab es eine Questreihe dazu, aber habe das auch schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Luc - (13. November 2010)

Wer & Was sind die "Söhne Lothars", ich weiß viel über Sie, aber nun mal nicht alles, bitte um Antwort.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## LubuLegend (13. November 2010)

@ Luc

Die Söhne Lothars sind die Mitglieder der Allianz-Expedition nach Draenor hinter dem Schwarzen Portal nach dem 2. Krieg, geführt von Erzmagier Khadgar. Sie nennen sich zu Ehren Anduin Lothars, dem Herrscher von Arathi und bekanntlich besten Krieger von Azeroth. 

Nach der Zerstörung von Draenor weiss keiner so genau, was mit den ersten Mitglieder passiert ist. Viele glauben, sie währen bei der zerstörerischen Zerstörung Draenors umgekommen., andere glauben, dass sie durch die wirbelnden Nether (welche durch Ner'zul erschaffen wurden sind), in andere Welten gerettet wurden.

Nach dem Wiederaufbau Sturmwinds, wurde zu Ehren der verschollenen Expeditionisten fünf Statuen mit dem Erscheinungsbild der Führungskräfte in der "Valley of Heroes" errichtet: 3 Menschen - je ein Magier, Paladin und ein Krieger, ein Zwerg-Krieger gefolgt von einem Nachtelf-Jäger.

________________________

@ Olliruh 

Die Schöpfermaschine ist ein Teil der "Schmiede des Werdens". Die Schmiede wurde von Loken missbraucht, um eine Armee von Eisenzwergen zu erschaffen. Als die Schmiede in den "Hallen des Steins" von Brann in Besitz genommen wurde, erschuff er sich eine Armee aus menschlichen Zwergen, um diese neue Errungenschaft zu verteidigen. 
übrigens: Sämtliche Lächer, mechanische Einheiten und Zahnräder, welche man in den Sturmgipfeln vorfindet, sind Teil der Schmiede, inkl. Uldis.

übrigens: verwechselt die Schmiede in HDS nicht mit dem Event. Die Schmiede gibts erst beim Endboss zu sehen.


----------



## Hordewikinger (13. November 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> @ Luc
> 
> Die Söhne Lothars sind die Mitglieder der Allianz-Expedition nach Draenor hinter dem Schwarzen Portal nach dem 2. Krieg, geführt von Erzmagier Khadgar. Sie nennen sich zu Ehren Anduin Lothars, dem Herrscher von Arathi und bekanntlich besten Krieger von Azeroth.
> 
> ...




obwohl ich horde spiele weiss sogar ich (oder meine zu wissen) dass die jägerin dort ne hochelfe ist was man schon an den ohren und am gesicht erkennt



und ich hab eine frage
die grünen orcs hatten ja vom blut gekostet aber war es denn nich so das der frostwolfklan wo thrall dazu gehört nich davon getrunken hat? warum is thrall dann grün pls?


----------



## McSepp (13. November 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> und ich hab eine frage
> die grünen orcs hatten ja vom blut gekostet aber war es denn nich so das der frostwolfklan wo thrall dazu gehört nich davon getrunken hat? warum is thrall dann grün pls?



Das hat weniger mit dem Blut von Archimonde zu tun... Den genauen Grund, weiss ich auch nicht, aber es war etwas mit den Hexenmeister (Verderben der Natur), dem Abwenden der Ahnen oder so... 
=> auch Durotan (Vater von Thrall) bekam eine grünliche Haut und die restlichen vom Klan (nachzulesen in "Der Aufstieg der Horde)


----------



## Hordewikinger (13. November 2010)

McSepp schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit dem Blut von Archimonde zu tun... Den genauen Grund, weiss ich auch nicht, aber es war etwas mit den Hexenmeister (Verderben der Natur), dem Abwenden der Ahnen oder so...
> => auch Durotan (Vater von Thrall) bekam eine grünliche Haut und die restlichen vom Klan (nachzulesen in "Der Aufstieg der Horde)



aye alles klar danke 

nächste frage 

kann es sein dass die wolvar mit den gnollen verwand sind?


----------



## Elidias (13. November 2010)

nur die Orcs vom Stamm der Mag kar sind braun, alle anderen sind grün. Die Orcs die vom Blut Mannoroths getrunken haben erkennt man an den roten Augen und der erhöten Gewaltbereitschaft, wie zum Beispiel Thralls alter Freund Grom Höllenschrei. Der hat sich übrigens auch als erster vom Bann der Legion befreit und Mannoroth erschlagen.


----------



## Bipun (13. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Der hat sich übrigens auch als erster vom Bann der Legion befreit und Mannoroth erschlagen.




so nicht ganz richtig^^ die orcs waren schonmal clean und wollten dann in azeroth weiterleben was den menschen nicht passte. und um die menschen zu besiegen hat grom so wie sein ganzer clan wieder das blut getrunken um zu alter stärke zu finden. thrall konnte grom aber wieder auf seine seite ziehen und damit die orcs für immer frei bleiben killt grom halt mannoroth und geht dabei selber drauf


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> @ Luc
> 
> Die Söhne Lothars sind die Mitglieder der Allianz-Expedition nach Draenor hinter dem Schwarzen Portal nach dem 2. Krieg, geführt von Erzmagier Khadgar. Sie nennen sich zu Ehren Anduin Lothars, dem Herrscher von Arathi und bekanntlich besten Krieger von Azeroth.
> 
> ...




Zu den Söhnen Lothars muss noch etwas ergänzt werden. Es sind nicht einfach nur die Leute die mit Khadgar durch das Portal gingen, sondern ALLE Allianz Teilnehmer die an der letzten großen Schlacht gegen Ende des zweiten Krieges teilnahmen, durften sich danach eben die Söhne Lothars nennen.

Tatsächlich ging aber ein großteil von ihnen mit durch das Portal nach seiner erneuten Öffnung, da sie immer noch unter Turalyons Führung standen.Eben der Armee die vorher unter Lothar´s Führung stand.Bis er dann von Doomhammer in der letzten großen Schlacht am Ende des zweiten Kriegen am Blackrock erschlagen wurde.


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> aye alles klar danke
> 
> nächste frage
> 
> kann es sein dass die wolvar mit den gnollen verwand sind?



Eher unwahrscheinlich...denn die Gnolle stammen ursprünglich aus den östlichen Königreichen und Kalimdor. Die Wolvar stammen aus Nordend. 
Und da die Gnolle zu einem der jüngeren Völker gehören, das erst nach der Teilung Kalimdors(also des ursprünglichen Kalimdors)entstanden ist, ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das die beiden in irgend einer Art und Weise verwand sind.


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Also, ich habe das Buch gelesen, und der Anführer der "Söhne Lothars" war Turalyon, hat man immer schön bemerkt als er Schrie "Für die Söhne Lothars!".

Und noch was, Alleria Windrunner, die älteste Windrunner, ist Sylvanas Schwester und ist eine Hochelfe.

L.G. Luc -

P.S : Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## MegamanX (14. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Eher unwahrscheinlich...denn die Gnolle stammen ursprünglich aus den östlichen Königreichen und Kalimdor. Die Wolvar stammen aus Nordend.
> Und da die Gnolle zu einem der jüngeren Völker gehören, das erst nach der Teilung Kalimdors(also des ursprünglichen Kalimdors)entstanden ist, ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das die beiden in irgend einer Art und Weise verwand sind.



kann sein das er die Fulborgs meint z.B Holzschlundfeste weil die doch mehr ähnlichkeit haben als die gnolle


----------



## LubuLegend (14. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Zu den Söhnen Lothars muss noch etwas ergänzt werden. Es sind nicht einfach nur die Leute die mit Khadgar durch das Portal gingen, sondern ALLE Allianz Teilnehmer die an der letzten großen Schlacht gegen Ende des zweiten Krieges teilnahmen, durften sich danach eben die Söhne Lothars nennen.


Woraus beziehst du deine Aussage? Ich selber habe die Bücher nicht gelesen, nur die paar Questreihen und das wowwiki durchstöbert. Da hiess es, das nur die Expedition nach Draenor den Söhnen angehört.

@ luc
es gab insgesamt 5 Führer der Expedition, dieser war einer davon.

und ja, natürlich wars ne Hoch- und keine Nachtelfe. 



Hordewikinger schrieb:


> kann es sein dass die wolvar mit den gnollen verwand sind?



laut wowiki gibt es keine offizielle Verbindungen zwischen Ihnen... aber wer weiss das schon genau


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

Ja, ich bezieh das aus den Büchern. Zum einen im Strom der Dunkelheit, und Jenseits des dunklen Portals.

Die Expedition nach Draenor bestand ja auch zum großen Teil oder sogar ausschließlich aus den Soldaten die sich die Söhne Lothars nennen dürfen. Denn Lothar befehligte ja die Armeen des östlichen Königreichs gegen die Horde, Turalyon war dabei sein Stellvertreter und oberster Offizier. Weswegen er die Armeen nach Lothars Tod dann auch übernahm. Und eben diese ging ja auch ein paar Jahre später als das Portal wieder geöffnet wurde durch das Portal um Ner´zhul aufzuhalten.

Die 5 Helden die man auch in Stormwind betrachten kann gehörten alle zu dieser Gruppe, die haben auch schon im zweiten Orckrieg zusammen gekämpft...da wäre zum einen:
Khadgar - Ehemaliger Schüler von Medivh 
Turalyon - Anführer der Expedition
Alleria Windrunner - Schwester von Sylvanas und auch Veeresa(die Frau von Rhonin)
Kurdran Wildhammer - Anführer des Wildhammer-Clans
Danath Trollbane - Sohn von Thoras dem König Stromgardes

Khadgar ist ja wie wir alle wissen in Shattrath, Kurdran ist in der Wildhammer-Feste im Schattenmondtal und Danath hat sich in die Ehrenfeste zurück gezogen.
Alleria und Turalyon sind bis heute verschwunden...


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Alleria & Turalyon hatten ja im Buch "Jenseits des Dunklen Portals" eine Art Beziehung, eventuell hat sich da was entwickelt 

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Sarjin (14. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage: wo ist eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Hochelfen und Blutelfen?
> Blutelfen sind ja aus Hochelfen entstanden, nachdem der Sonnenbrunnen weg war und die Abhängigkeit ihre Wirkung zeigte. Aber wieso sind einige Hochelfen davon verschont geblieben?



Es relativ einfach. Neben der Charaktergesinnung und Überzeugung ist es die Sucht die einen Blutelfen ausmacht. Junkies haben grüne augen. Junkies die clean sind bzw nie dämonische Magie genommen haben haben blaue Augen.

Das Volk der ursprünglichen Elfen (Soweit ich weiß haben die Nachtelfen sich erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit äußerlich verändert.) sind physiologisch dieselben.
Doch die Zahl der Hochelfen ist äußerst gering und daher auch bisher keine spielbare Rasse. Es ist nicht zwangsweise auszuschließen das irgendwann in der Zukunft sich ein Teil der Blutelfen der dämonischen Magier entsagt und so das Volk der Hochelfen spielbar wird. Es gibt nach meinem Wissenstand nur eine einzige Fraktion in WoW die aus hochelfen besteht und das ist der Silberbund angeführt von Vereesa Windläufer der Schwester von Sylvanas Windläufer und Alleria Windläufer ; außerdem Gefährtin von Rhonin dem derzeitigen Anführer der Kirin Tor.

Es ist nur schwer zu verstehen warum die Blutelfen sich der Horde anschlossen obwohl ihre ärgsten Feinde (Die Untoten und Orcs) die sie an den Rand der auslöschung brachten und unter diesem Banner vereint sind. Sie Kämpften gemeinsam mit den Menschen von Sturwmwind gegen die Orcs.

Doch der Grund ist schlichtweg Ablehung und Verrat. (Hier begebe ich mich auf ein Gebiet in dem ich noch nicht 100% bescheid weiß.)
Nach meinem Wissenstand als Allianzler half Sturmwind nicht den Hochelfen als die Untoten in ihr Land fielen und sowohl Lordaeron als auch ihr Terretorium zerstörten.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kam nur Ablehnung von seiten der Allianz Keal'thas gegenüber undso suchte er sich andere Verbündete die er in der Horde und Illidan fand.
Er schwor sich Rache an der Allianz zu nehmen die ihn verraten hatte.

Doch nicht alle folgten Keal'thas als er sein Volk zu Blutelfen machte. Diese wenigen Individuen dienen heute zum größten Teil der Allianz und haben von der Gesinnung her nichts mit den Blutelfen zu tun. Blutelfen sind hochnäsig und arrogant. Inoffiziell sogar gay. xP (Der musste sein. Der Animator ists schuld...)

Als letztes wäre noch anzumerken das eine "Transformation" kein großes Ding wäre. Es ist wie gesagt nur die Überzeugung und die Sucht..


----------



## Sarjin (14. November 2010)

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie lange denkt ihr wird Nordrassil brauchen um zu heilen ? 

Wär doch cool wenn die Nachtelfen ihre unsterblichkeit wieder zurückbekämen ^^. Gameplaytechnisch auch kein Problem. Unsterblich heißt nicht unbesiegbar.

2. Frage Kann mir wer etwas über den Orden erzählen der es den Nachtelfen ermöglicht Magier zu werden ? Finds ja immer noch doof das sie einfach Nachtelfen Magier werden lassen obwohl diese eine tiefe Abneigung gegen Arkane Magie haben..

Tante Edit:

3. Nachdem ich ein wenig gegoogled hab aber nicht erfolgreich war noch eine Frage. Wann bekamen die Nachtelfen ihr anderes Aussehen ? Dazu konnte ich nichts finden. Das es durch die Nutzung der Druidenkräfte kam ist klar doch trotzdem sehen selbst die ältesten Nachtelfen nicht aus wie Hochelfen obwohl sie damals schon lebten.
Nach meinem Verständniss wahren Hochelfen und Nachtelfen einst physiologisch ein und dasselbe Volk..


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Aber vor kurzem wurde Karazhan wieder geöffnet - eine böse Präsenz hat den Turm als sein Eigen genommen, Geister, Dämonen und andere Wesen, aber Medivh's Gegenwart ist immer noch vorhanden auch Jahrzehnte nachdem er gestorben ist



Da haben ein paar Dämonen gesehn dass die Hütte leersteht und dachten: "Hey wir holen uns ein paar Epics und gründen dann die krasse Dämonen-Monster WG!"


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie lange denkt ihr wird Nordrassil brauchen um zu heilen ?
> 
> Wär doch cool wenn die Nachtelfen ihre unsterblichkeit wieder zurückbekämen ^^. Gameplaytechnisch auch kein Problem. Unsterblich heißt nicht unbesiegbar.
> 
> ...



Ich beantworte das mal nacheinander...

Zu 1)Meinst du Nordrassil(Hyjal) oder Teldrassil(Der Baum auf dem Darnassus steht)?Nordrassil´s Kräfte wurden nämlich verbraucht um Archimonde zu besiegen, der hat keine Verbindung mehr zu den Nachtelfen.
Soweit ich weiß ist Teldrassil doch schon soweit geheilt mit Cataclysm.Ich meine sowas gelesen zu haben, und das die Drachen nachträglich noch ihren Segen geben.Allerdings ohne ihre Unsterblichkeit wieder zu bringen.

Zu 2)Zu dem Orden weiß ich leider auch nichts genaues, allerdings ist es eigentlich recht logisch wieso Nachtelfen bald auch Magier werden können, sie nutzen vor der Teilung ja ALLE die Kräfte des Brunnens der Ewigkeit.Manche mehr, manche weniger...darum erscheint es einleuchtend, dass sie nun nach über 10.000 Jahren wieder mit der Arkanen Magie zutun haben*wollen*.Ein Beispiel für die starke Magie Nutzung außerhalb der Hochgeborenen ist die Mondgarde.Oder Die Shen´dralar die noch bis heute Arkane Magie benutzen, sie sind wohl die letzten Ursprünglichen Hochwohlgeborenen.

(Ist das vielleicht sogar der Orden den du meinst?!)
Die Mondgarde war eine der mächtigsten Gesellschaften zu Zeiten des alten Kalimdors, ihnen konnte nur noch Azshara selbst Befehle erteilen.Sie waren also weit oben in der Aristokratie.Sie bestand aus einzelnen nicht adligen Nachtelfen, die ihr Handwerk: die Magie in einem außergewöhnlichen Maße beherrschten.Man könnte sie auch als *Kampfmagier* betrachten das sie meist die Armeen unterstützen.Eine nennenswerte Persönlichkeiten im damaligen Orden wäre Illidan, der von Lord Ravencrest anfangs als Leibzauberer angestellt wurde, und später nach dem Tod des Anführers der Mondgarde, deren Leitung übernahm.Er war wohl auch der mächtigste der bis jetzt unter ihnen war.


Zu 3)Zum Aussehen kann ich schon mehr sagen...
Das Aussehen hat sich nicht durch das Druidentum verändert.Tatsächlich gehörten beide einmal ein und dem selben Volk an, den Nachtelfen, wie wir sie heute kennen.
Nun gab es einmal die normalen Nachtelfen, und die Hochwohlgeborenen die Adels-Familien waren und meinten das nur sie die Magie in höchstem Maße nutzen dürfen, zudem waren sie alle sehr talentierte Magier. Als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit zerstört wurde ging ein Teil der Hochgeborenen mit Azshara unter, der andere Teil hatte sich vorher noch von den Dämonen losgesagt und floh mit den Nachtelfen.

Die Nachtelfen(heutige) wollten nun nach diesen Ereignissen keine Arkane Magie mehr benutzen, die Hochwohlgeborenen wollten die Magie aber weiter nutzen, und wurden dafür ins Exil geschickt. In die östlichen Königreiche ins heutige Quel thalas wo sie ihr Reich gründeten. Von nun an sprechen wir von Hochelfen. Da sie aber nun vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit getrennt waren, wurden sie kleiner und ihre haut verlor die lilane Farbe.Zudem wurden sie sterblich.

Die Nachtelfen dagegen, behielten ihre Unsterblichkeit durch den Weltenbaum Nordrassil der auf Mount Hyjal stand.Ich denke deswegen sind sie nicht auch zu Hochelfen geworden, oder weil sie eben ab dato keine Arkane Magie mehr bewerkstelligten.


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

also wir das mit den Nachtelfen wohl so bleiben, wie es ist.


----------



## Sarjin (14. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Ich beantworte das mal nacheinander...
> 
> Zu 1)Meinst du Nordrassil(Hyjal) oder Teldrassil(Der Baum auf dem Darnassus steht)?Nordrassil´s Kräfte wurden nämlich verbraucht um Archimonde zu besiegen, der hat keine Verbindung mehr zu den Nachtelfen.
> Soweit ich weiß ist Teldrassil doch schon soweit geheilt mit Cataclysm.Ich meine sowas gelesen zu haben, und das die Drachen nachträglich noch ihren Segen geben.Allerdings ohne ihre Unsterblichkeit wieder zu bringen.



Ich lese grad Sturmgrimm. Und ja ich meine Nordrassil. In dem Buch wird nebenbei auch der "alte" Weltenbaum erwähnt und auch eine Möglichkeit der Heilung.
Es stimmt das Teldrassil durch Malfurion geheilt wurde. Jedoch ist der "neue" Weltenbaum nur von Alexstraza gesegnet.



Ghost259 schrieb:


> (Ist das vielleicht sogar der Orden den du meinst?!)



Nope. Es musste loretechnisch erklärt werden warum mit cataclysm die Nutzung von arkaner Magie für Nachtelfen erlaubt wird.
Das ganze geschieht mit einer ehemaligen Ausgestoßenen Gruppe von Nachtelfen. Den Namen weiß ich nicht mehr und ansonsten auch nicht viele darüber.



Ghost259 schrieb:


> Zu 3)Zum Aussehen kann ich schon mehr sagen...



Ok die Erklärung macht halbwegs sinn. Die geschichte kenn ich ja. Also ums zusammen zu fassen hatten laut deiner Aussage die Elfen ursprünglich das Aussehen von Nachtelfen.
Jedoch veränderte sich das Aussehen der Hochwohlgeborenen zur dem heutiger Hochelfen nach der verbannung durch das nichtvorhanden sein von einer Magiequelle.
Macht für mich nicht 100% Sinn aber ne andere logische Erklärung hab ich nich. Das würde auch erklären warum Tyrande und Malfurion nicht wie Hochelfen aussehen.


----------



## Sarjin (14. November 2010)

Louiso schrieb:


> wer ist tirion fortgrimm oder wie der heißt aus icc ?



Ums kurz zu sagen:

Hochlord Tirion Fordring ist einer der ersten Paladine überhaupt und Erzfeind des Lichkönigs.


----------



## Endirioss (14. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Es ist nur schwer zu verstehen warum die Blutelfen sich der Horde anschlossen obwohl ihre ärgsten Feinde (Die Untoten und Orcs) die sie an den Rand der auslöschung brachten und unter diesem Banner vereint sind. Sie Kämpften gemeinsam mit den Menschen von Sturwmwind gegen die Orcs.
> 
> Doch der Grund ist schlichtweg Ablehung und Verrat. (Hier begebe ich mich auf ein Gebiet in dem ich noch nicht 100% bescheid weiß.)
> Nach meinem Wissenstand als Allianzler half Sturmwind nicht den Hochelfen als die Untoten in ihr Land fielen und sowohl Lordaeron als auch ihr Terretorium zerstörten.
> ...


njar nicht ganz... 
Als die Hochelfen den Sonnenbrunnen verloren und zum grossteil von Arthas niedergemetzelt wurden, hat Kael'Thas beschlossen Quel'Thalas hinter sich zu lassen und hat sich mit den restlichen Hochelfen der Allianz angeschlossen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt nannten sie sich Blutelfen (Der grund dafür schätze ich mal war weil sie eben nur noch der letzte rest der hochelfen sind...) in der allianz wurden sie dann von Lord Garithos befehligt, dieser hat die Blutelfen allerdings ziemlich mies behandelt und so mussten sie ganz allein mit verdammt wenigen Truppen gegen die Geissel ankämpften und irgendwelche Spähposten reparieren / bewachen als sie mit der Aufgabe nicht ganz klar gekommen sind und in schwierigkeiten gerieten bot ihnen Lady Vashj ihre Hilfe an...Allerdings hat das Lord Garithos herausgefunden und sperrte alle Blutelfen wegen Verrats ins Gefängnis und sollten hingerichtet werden. Erneut bot ihnen Lady Vashj ihre hilfe an und befreite diese aus dem Gefängnis und sie flohen. 
Dann öffnete Lady Vashj ein Portal ins "Fremdland" (Scherbenwelt) dort schlossen sich die Blutelfen Illidan an der ihnen hilfe und beistand bei der sucht angeboten hat, zusammen schlossen sie Portale der Legion usw. das Alles endete dann im schwarzen Tempel (WC3 Schwarze Zitadelle) als sie den dortigen Grubenlord (Gott, fragt mich net wie der hiess xD ) getötet haben übernahm illidan die kontrolle über die schwarze Zitadelle.
In der Schwarzen Zitadelle fühlte sich Illidan sicher doch dann kam sein Meister Kil'jaeden, der ihn erinnerte was für einen auftrag hatte, und zwar die vernichtung des lich königs 
dann passierte dies und jenes und das führte dann zum Kampf zwischen illidan und arthas, die beide zum Thron rauf wollten, Arthas "tötete" bzw. verletzte Illidan, dieser verkroch sich wieder in den schwarzen Tempel... warum wir jetzt gegen Illidan Lady Vashj und Kael'thas kämpfen is mir immer noch ein rätsel xD jedenfalls schlossen sich die Blutelfen der Horde an weill die Allianz sie verraten / mies behandelt hat.
oh mann ich bin wieder total abgeschweift vom Thema... ich hoffe ich konnte mind. 1 frage beantworten bzw. iwie behilflich sein...
Rechtschreibfehler und einen lieben gruss von mir dürft ihr behalten


----------



## Eragonas (14. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu sagen:
> 
> Hochlord Tirion Fordring ist einer der ersten Paladine überhaupt und Erzfeind des Lichkönigs.



Zusammen mit General Turalyon und Uther Lichtbringer wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere.


----------



## Mr.62 (14. November 2010)

wieso töten wir eigentlich illidan und seine anhänger? da sie ja eigentlich azeroth nicht bedroht haben (ich hab keine teufelorcs in azeroth gesehen) müssen wir ihn ja eigentlich nicht töten^^


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> wieso töten wir eigentlich illidan und seine anhänger? da sie ja eigentlich azeroth nicht bedroht haben (ich hab keine teufelorcs in azeroth gesehen) müssen wir ihn ja eigentlich nicht töten^^



Wir sind ja in erster Linie wegen der Legion nach Draenor gekommen. Im Pre Event von The Burning Crusade griff die Legion ja Azeroth an verschiedenen Stellen an. Wir haben sie dann zurück gedrängt und sind ihnen durch das Portal gefolgt. Zum einen war es eine Chance, die vor langer Zeit vermissten Streitkräfte wiederzufinden, welche einst nach Draenor gekommen waren um gegen die Horde zu kämpfen und zum anderen wollten wir die Bedrohung durch die Legion eliminieren.

Warum man Illidan als Allianzcharakter - und gerade als Nachtelf - tötet habe ich erst auch nicht so wirklich verstanden. Am Ende von Warcraft 3 hat sich Illidan nämlich mit Tyrande und Malfurion versöhnt. Ich habe mir den Kampf gegen Illidan immer durch verschiedene Faktoren erklärt. Da wäre zum einen, dass seine Naga ein ganzes Land trocken legen und somit ganze Arten und Völker auslöschen. Dann natürlich die Manaschmieden im Nethersturm, die das ohnehin extrem instabile Land weiterhin schwächen. Dazu kommt die Unterdrückung der Netherschwingen durch die Orc's, welche unter Illidans Kommando stehen. Auch kann man das Bündniss mit Dämonen und anderen üblen Kreaturen als Grund sehen. Außerdem befand sich die Ehrenfeste schon, als wir durch das Portal traten im Krieg mit den Höllenfeuerorcs.


----------



## Sarjin (14. November 2010)

Endirioss schrieb:


> Dann öffnete Lady Vashj ein Portal ins "Fremdland" (Scherbenwelt)



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das nicht Lady Vashj das Dunkle Portal zu Scherbenwelt wieder geöffnet hat.
Ich meine gehört zu haben das damals beim BC Pre Event erklärt wurde das der Worldboss der jetzt in den Höllenfeuerhalbinseln steht (und dessen Namen ich vergessen hab) dafür verantwortlich war..


----------



## numisel (14. November 2010)

> Alleria & Turalyon hatten ja im Buch "Jenseits des Dunklen Portals" eine Art Beziehung, eventuell hat sich da was entwickelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Daraus hat sich was entwickelt. In der Ehrenfeste steht ihr Sohn, ein Halb-Elf.


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Hordenquest, aber diese ist nur eine von vielen kleinen "Gerüchtestreuern" die dem Spiel eine gewisse Mystik verleihen. Die Pandarenen wurden als Aprilscherz abgestempelt. Gerüchte sagen auch, dass sie verworfen wurden, da Pandas in China heilig sind. Die Quest in WoW ist eine Anspielung auf die "Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne Bonus Kampange" in der man Chen spielen konnte.



Wie was wo? Die Bonus TfT Kampagne handelt doch von Rexxar und dem Aufbau von Orgrimmar? Und dann der Kampf gegen Theramore?


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Wie was wo? Die Bonus TfT Kampagne handelt doch von Rexxar und dem Aufbau von Orgrimmar? Und dann der Kampf gegen Theramore?



Genau und da kannst du einen Pandaren spielen.


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Genau und da kannst du einen Pandaren spielen.



Ernsthaft, irgendwie ist das aus meinem Gedächtnis verschwunden. o.O

Edit: hab mal auf youtube gesucht, jetzt hab ichs wieder  die bonus kampagne war auch ein highlight


----------



## Ultimo01 (14. November 2010)

Drolan schrieb:


> www.wowwiki.com
> 
> dort findest du alle nötigen infos. geschichte etc.



Denkstde worklich das due Kleinen kiddies so Gut Englisch können?


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Denkstde worklich das due Kleinen kiddies so Gut Englisch können?



Was hat der Thread im Bezug mit der Seite mit englischen Sprachkenntnissen zu tun ? Achja: Nichts.


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das nicht Lady Vashj das Dunkle Portal zu Scherbenwelt wieder geöffnet hat.
> Ich meine gehört zu haben das damals beim BC Pre Event erklärt wurde das der Worldboss der jetzt in den Höllenfeuerhalbinseln steht (und dessen Namen ich vergessen hab) dafür verantwortlich war..




Doomlord Kazzak ?

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Daraus hat sich was entwickelt. In der Ehrenfeste steht ihr Sohn, ein Halb-Elf.



Wie heißt der denn, ein Link oder ein Bild wäre toll. 

L.G. Luc -

Edit: Ner'zhul hat doch im zweiten Krieg im Buch "Jenseits des Dunklen Portals" das Portal geöffnet/repariert, oder sowas in der Art, und ich glaube Medivh hat es zu erst geöffnet, oder hat es erschaffen oder sowas in der Art. 

Edit²: Ich mag das Wort "oder".


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es interissiert, ist ganz interissant, auch wenn dort die Murlocs fehlen

Edit: Einenr fehler gefunden. Die Troggs stammen nicht von den Irdenen ab, sie sind ein gescheiterstes Experiment und sie lebten noch vor den Irdenen.


----------



## Sarjin (14. November 2010)

Interressanter Baum auch wenn ich nicht glaube das alle Lebewesen in Azeroth von einander abstammen. denn was auffällt ist das selbst Elune vorhanden ist die drachen aber nicht.

Für Azeroth gilt erwiesener Maßen die Evolutionstheorie nicht. Die Titanen erschufen vor vergleichweiser kurzer Zeit (gerade mal 200.000 Jahre ; Die Eolution der Erde geht über Millionen von Jahren) Azeroth. Davor gab es nur die Alten Götter und die Elementare.

Daher ist es unwahrscheinlich das diese Abbildung ganz korrekt ist.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Wenn es interissiert, ist ganz interissant, auch wenn dort die Murlocs fehlen
> 
> Edit: Einenr fehler gefunden. Die Troggs stammen nicht von den Irdenen ab, sie sind ein gescheiterstes Experiment und sie lebten noch vor den Irdenen.



Da ist mehr als nur ein Fehler in dem Stammbaum: 

Die Gnome stammen nicht von den Irdenen ab, sondern sind ein von dem Titanen Norgannon erschaffenes Dienstvolk ursprünglich mechanischer Kreaturen, die durch den Fluch des Fleisches zu Gnomen wie wir sie kennen wurden.

Dito die Azotha, wie die ersten Menschen genannt wurden. Diese stammen von den Vrykul ab, welche wiederrum durch den Fluch des Fleisches aus den Eisenvrykul entstanden, die den Vanirtitanen als Fussoldaten dienten.

Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich dass die Zandalarianer die ursprunglichen Trolle sind. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Waldtrolle die ursprünglichste Form (der common ancestor) aller übrigen Trolle und der Nachtelfen sind.

Thema Nachtelfen...diese stammen nicht von Elune ab, sie verehren sie nur als Gottheit...genau wie die Tauren, die sie als Mu'sha verehren, eines der Augen der Erdenmutter. Die n811en entstanden wahrscheinlich durch die mutierenden magischen Energien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit aus Waldtrollen.


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich dass die Zandalarianer die ursprunglichen Trolle sind. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Waldtrolle die ursprünglichste Form (der common ancestor) aller übrigen Trolle und der Nachtelfen sind.
> 
> Thema Nachtelfen...diese stammen nicht von Elune ab, sie verehren sie nur als Gottheit...genau wie die Tauren, die sie als Mu'sha verehren, eines der Augen der Erdenmutter. Die n811en entstanden wahrscheinlich durch die mutierenden magischen Energien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit aus Waldtrollen.*



Das halte ich für verwerflich. Viele sind der Meinung, dass die Zandalari als erste da waren und es spricht auch viel dafür.

Und das Nachtelfen aus Trollen entstanden sind ist ebenfalls umstritten. Ich persönlich glaube es nicht. Und nur weil die Nachtelfen Elune als Göttin verehren, schließt das nicht aus, dass sie von ihr erschaffen sein könnten. Vielleicht liegt ja der Ursprung des "Fluch des Fleisches" bei Elune, kann ja auch sein. Den Baum kann ich so auch nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## StormofDoom (14. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das nicht Lady Vashj das Dunkle Portal zu Scherbenwelt wieder geöffnet hat.
> Ich meine gehört zu haben das damals beim BC Pre Event erklärt wurde das der Worldboss der jetzt in den Höllenfeuerhalbinseln steht (und dessen Namen ich vergessen hab) dafür verantwortlich war..



das war auch nicht gemeint. Das Dunkle Portal, durch das wir Spieler in die Scherbenwelt reisen, wurde von Kazzak wieder geöffnet. Das Portal, durch das Vashj und Kael'thas in die Scherbenwelt kamen, war ein andres (ich glaub das lag in Dalaran)


----------



## numisel (14. November 2010)

Also, klären wir mal ein paar Fehler in dem Baum. Ich finde ihn zwar ganz okay, aber es fehlt einiges:
- Cenarius stammt von Malorne und Elune ab, aber die Dryaden und seine Söhne sind Schöpfungen von Cenarius. Er hat die Dryade aus seinen früheren Anhängern geschaffen.
- dass die Elfen von den Trollen abstammen, ist nicht bestätigt, deshalb würde ich das da auch nochmal rauslassen. Ausserdem sieht das so aus, als stammten die Nachtelfen von den Trollen, Elune und Cenarius ab. Vermutlich aber waren sei einfach nur eine Rasse, die am Brunnen der Ewigkeit eine kleine Entwicklung durchgemacht hat.
- die Harpyien stammen ebenfalls von einer Halbgöttin ab, Aviana. Sie sind die von ihr gesegneten Sterblichen. Darunter waren nicht nur Nachtelfen.
- wie oben schon erwähnt, waren die Troggs das gescheiterte Erstobjekt der Titanen. Sie stammen nicht von den Irdenen ab. Ebenso weng wie die Azotha, von denen man die Herkunft nicht genau weiss. Vermutlich sind sie aus den Vrykul enstanden, die da oben übrigens auch fehlen.
- Die Vrykul, wie gesagt, fehlen auch. Sie waren, ebenso wie die Gnome und die Irdenen, Schöpfungen der Titanen, die vom Fluch des Fleisches betroffen waren und somit zu Sterblichen geworden sind. Also müsste man da noch ein bisschen was ändern. 
- aus den primitiven Azotha haben sich dan ndie Menschen entwickelt, aus welchen dann die Untoten wurden, die sich wiederum in Forsaken und Geißeldiener unterteilen lassen könnten.
- bei den Eredar fehlt die Unterkategorie, zu der Velen gehört hat (weiss grad nicht, wie sie heisst). Aus denen hat sich dann nämlich erst das Volk der Broken gebildet.
- ob sich die Oger aus den Gronn entwickelt haben, weiss ich jetzt nicht. Aber die grünhäutigen Orcs sind garantiert nicht aus den Ogern und den Mag'har entstanden! Sie sind aus der Verderbnis durch die Dämonen hervorgegangen. 


Das sind nur die, die mir jetzt so eingefallen sind.


----------



## StormofDoom (14. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> - bei den Eredar fehlt die Unterkategorie, zu der Velen gehört hat (weiss grad nicht, wie sie heisst). Aus denen hat sich dann nämlich erst das Volk der Broken gebildet.
> - ob sich die Oger aus den Gronn entwickelt haben, weiss ich jetzt nicht. Aber die grünhäutigen Orcs sind garantiert nicht aus den Ogern und den Mag'har entstanden! Sie sind aus der Verderbnis durch die Dämonen hervorgegangen.
> 
> 
> Das sind nur die, die mir jetzt so eingefallen sind.



- meinst du die Draenei? xD

- was die Oger und Gronn angeht, so gibts da mehrere vermutungen, vor allem aber, dass sie von den 'Riesen von Draenor' abstammen. Ob das jetzt auf die Gronn, die Oger oder gar beide zutreffen sollte ist nun nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das halte ich für verwerflich. Viele sind der Meinung, dass die Zandalari als erste da waren und es spricht auch viel dafür.
> 
> Und das Nachtelfen aus Trollen entstanden sind ist ebenfalls umstritten. Ich persönlich glaube es nicht. Und nur weil die Nachtelfen Elune als Göttin verehren, schließt das nicht aus, dass sie von ihr erschaffen sein könnten. Vielleicht liegt ja der Ursprung des "Fluch des Fleisches" bei Elune, kann ja auch sein. Den Baum kann ich so auch nicht unterschreiben.



Hab noch einmal nachgelsen, du hast recht...die Zandalari waren der erste bekannte Trollstamm, aus dem sich später die Imperien der Amani (Waldtrolle) und der Gurubashi (Dschungeltrolle) abspalteten.


However, die Herkunft der Nachtelfen geht sogar sehr wahrscheinlich auf die Trolle zurück...diese waren die ersten die den Brunnen im Herzen des Kontinents fanden, und eine Gruppe von ihnen wurde von den Energien des Brunnens verändert.

Weiters ist bekannt, dass die Nachtelfen die erste und einzige Zivilisation waren, die sich an den Ufern des Brunnens niederließ...abgesehn davon gleichen sie den Trollen sowohl in Hautfarbe, ihren Ohren und der Affinität zur Natur...anders als die von den Titanen erschaffenen Völker.
Das alles macht eine Trollherkunft der Elfen mehr als wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hab noch einmal nachgelsen, du hast recht...die Zandalari waren der erste bekannte Trollstamm, aus dem sich später die Imperien der Amani (Waldtrolle) und der Gurubashi (Dschungeltrolle) abspalteten.
> 
> 
> However, die Herkunft der Nachtelfen geht sogar sehr wahrscheinlich auf die Trolle zurück...diese waren die ersten die den Brunnen im Herzen des Kontinents fanden, und eine Gruppe von ihnen wurde von den Energien des Brunnens verändert.
> ...



Trolle sind aber primitiv, was man von den Nachtelfen nicht behaupten kann. Außerdem sind Nachtelfen um einiges ästhetischer.


----------



## Endirioss (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Trolle sind aber primitiv, was man von den Nachtelfen nicht behaupten kann. Außerdem sind Nachtelfen um einiges ästhetischer.



Das die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen ist sehr wahrscheinlich ( so wie über dir beschrieben wurde ) 
das sie ästhetischer und zivilisierter sind ändert daran nichts, da ist es nämlich so ziemlich ähnlich wie im "RL" wir menschen stammen von den uralten höhlenmenschen ab und diese waren auch nicht gerade ästhetische oder zivilisiert vllt. ist es mit den nachtelfen so das sie nach ihrer verwandlung von Troll in Nachtelf ihre "Lebenseinstellung" geändert haben und deshalb sich zu so einer Hochkultur entwickelt haben währenddessen die Trolle ihre alte "Technologie" und ihren Glauben bei behalten haben


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Endirioss schrieb:


> Das die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen ist sehr wahrscheinlich ( so wie über dir beschrieben wurde )
> das sie ästhetischer und zivilisierter sind ändert daran nichts, da ist es nämlich so ziemlich ähnlich wie im "RL" wir menschen stammen von den uralten höhlenmenschen ab und diese waren auch nicht gerade ästhetische oder zivilisiert vllt. ist es mit den nachtelfen so das sie nach ihrer verwandlung von Troll in Nachtelf ihre "Lebenseinstellung" geändert haben und deshalb sich zu so einer Hochkultur entwickelt haben währenddessen die Trolle ihre alte "Technologie" und ihren Glauben bei behalten haben



Naja ist eine Ansichtssache, wie sollen die Nachtelfen denn zum Glauben an Elune gefunden haben ? Zufall?


----------



## Manaori (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja ist eine Ansichtssache, wie sollen die Nachtelfen denn zum Glauben an Elune gefunden haben ? Zufall?



So, wie auch die Menschen immer (also nun im RL)zu ihrem Glauben gefunden haben... Man weiß es nie so genau?  Wie das mit Gott oder den Göttern so ist.. irgendwo kommts immer her, aber man weiß nicht, woher. 
Die Frage würde sich ja auch stellen, wenn die Nachtelfen nicht aus den Trollen entstanden sind. Wie kamen sie zu ihrem Glauben? Bloß, weil sie sich am Brunnen angesiedelt haben? Man weiß es nicht, und ich glaube, es hat uach nix mit der Evolutionsfrage zu tun.


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> So, wie auch die Menschen immer (also nun im RL)zu ihrem Glauben gefunden haben... Man weiß es nie so genau?  Wie das mit Gott oder den Göttern so ist.. irgendwo kommts immer her, aber man weiß nicht, woher.
> Die Frage würde sich ja auch stellen, wenn die Nachtelfen nicht aus den Trollen entstanden sind. Wie kamen sie zu ihrem Glauben? Bloß, weil sie sich am Brunnen angesiedelt haben? Man weiß es nicht, und ich glaube, es hat uach nix mit der Evolutionsfrage zu tun.



Ne, ich meinte damit eher das es ein Beweiß für die Abstammung von Elune sein könnte.

Denn: Nachtelfen sind unsterblich, so ganz normal ist dies auch nicht, außerdem sind sie eben außergewöhnlich stark/flexibel und eng mit der Welt verbunden, wie Elune auch.


----------



## White_Sky (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Trolle sind aber primitiv, was man von den Nachtelfen nicht behaupten kann. Außerdem sind Nachtelfen um einiges ästhetischer.



Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, warum dieser Trollstamm sich neben den Brunnen der Ewigkeit angesiedelt haben könnte?


----------



## Manaori (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte damit eher das es ein Beweiß für die Abstammung von Elune sein könnte.
> 
> Denn: Nachtelfen sind unsterblich, so ganz normal ist dies auch nicht, außerdem sind sie eben außergewöhnlich stark/flexibel und eng mit der Welt verbunden, wie Elune auch.



Unsterblich wurden sie durch die Verbindung mit dem Brunnen und nach dessen Implosion durch den Weltenbaum.  Zumindest meine ihc, das so aus dem KdA herausgelesen zu haben.


----------



## White_Sky (14. November 2010)

/push!


----------



## Raitachi (14. November 2010)

/push push


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte damit eher das es ein Beweiß für die Abstammung von Elune sein könnte.
> 
> Denn: Nachtelfen sind unsterblich, so ganz normal ist dies auch nicht, außerdem sind sie eben außergewöhnlich stark/flexibel und eng mit der Welt verbunden, wie Elune auch.



Nachtelfen sind Eng mit der Natur verbunden und die Natur erneuert sich immer wieder selbst. Das ist so meine Vermutung.
Achja und ich habe irgendwo mal davon Gelesen, das Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen (sieht man an den Ohren)


----------



## Hordewikinger (14. November 2010)

sehe ich auch so dass nelfs von trolls abstammen
und GANZ sicher haben die nelfs ihre unsterblichkeit nicht von elune sondern vom brunnen of eternity und später Nordrassil und da dieser in gefahr war haben sie ihre unsterblichkeit aufgegeben um den Baum zu retten, und elune hat gemeinhin wenig mit natur zu tun oder nich?


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da ist mehr als nur ein Fehler in dem Stammbaum:
> 
> Die Gnome stammen nicht von den Irdenen ab, sondern sind ein von dem Titanen Norgannon erschaffenes Dienstvolk ursprünglich mechanischer Kreaturen, die durch den Fluch des Fleisches zu Gnomen wie wir sie kennen wurden.
> 
> ...



ich denk mal als irdene wurden dort alles was früher hart aus metal oder steinen war bezeichnet. Ist schon klar das Gnome nicht von den Steinzwergen abstammen


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Hätte Übrigens noch einen Fehler, die Neruber sind net einfach so aus den Aqir entstanden, so wie die Quirarj unter dem einfluss von Cthun entstanden sind, sind die Neruber unter dem Einfluss von Yogg-Saron entstanden.


----------



## Hordewikinger (14. November 2010)

ich hab eine frage
nömlich
ist ja azshara die kaiserin der naga, da lady vashj immer von "für die Kaiserin!" geredet hat
nun war ich aber am überlegen ob es nich auch nen Nagakaiser gibt ? ^^ und der vielleicht der vorletzte boss wird falls wir der guten mal ans leder wollen


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage
> nömlich
> ist ja azshara die kaiserin der naga, da lady vashj immer von "für die Kaiserin!" geredet hat
> nun war ich aber am überlegen ob es nich auch nen Nagakaiser gibt ? ^^ und der vielleicht der vorletzte boss wird falls wir der guten mal ans leder wollen



Halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber eine gutes gegen Argument habe ich nicht.
Und was die alte Kammerdienerin "Vashj" so von sich lässt, sollte man eventuell nicht ganz so ernst nehmen. 

Wenn ich jetzt echt nur gequirlte Scheiße geschrieben hab, tut das mir leid, aber in dem Teil kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage
> nömlich
> ist ja azshara die kaiserin der naga, da lady vashj immer von "für die Kaiserin!" geredet hat
> nun war ich aber am überlegen ob es nich auch nen Nagakaiser gibt ? ^^ und der vielleicht der vorletzte boss wird falls wir der guten mal ans leder wollen



Der Einzige "Verlobte" von Azhara war Sargeras


----------



## Hordewikinger (14. November 2010)

äußerst schade  danke für die antworten ^^


----------



## StormofDoom (14. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Hätte Übrigens noch einen Fehler, die Neruber sind net einfach so aus den Aqir entstanden, so wie die Quirarj unter dem einfluss von Cthun entstanden sind, sind die Neruber unter dem Einfluss von Yogg-Saron entstanden.



nope, die Silithiden (Aquir) wurden allein von C'Thun verändert, und die Neruber, welche von den Aquir abstammen, haben mit Yogg-Saron nichts gemein, zumindest der Story nach. Zumal, wieso sollten sie dann gegen die Gesichtslosen kämpfen?


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> nope, die Silithiden (Aquir) wurden allein von C'Thun verändert, und auch die Neruber, welche von den Aquir abstammen, haben mit Yogg-Saron nichts gemein, zumindest der Story nach. Zumal, wieso sollten sie dann gegen die Gesichtslosen kämpfen?



was soll denn jetzt auch heißen?


----------



## StormofDoom (14. November 2010)

hat sich eingeschmuggelt als ich nicht aufgepasst hab


----------



## Shrayer (14. November 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> Arthas verfolgte ihn nach Northrend. Arthas nahm die Klinge des Lichkönigs, Frostmourne, und bekämpfte Mal'ganis.
> Mal'ganis rechnete nicht damit das der Lichkönig zulassen würde, dass dieser Mensch ihn mit seiner Klinge umbringen könnte, da dies ein Verrat gegen die Brennende Legion gewesen wäre.
> Tja falsch gedacht. Arthas tötete ihn.



Mal´Ganis ist nicht tod er ist immernoch in Northrend als Admiral Westwind (Glaub so hieß er) und in einer mittelmäßig langen questreihe kann man ihn dann auch enttaurnen aber bevor wir ihn töten können tritt er gekonnt den Rückzug an


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Shrayer schrieb:


> Mal´Ganis ist nicht tod er ist immernoch in Northrend als Admiral Westwind (Glaub so hieß er) und in einer mittelmäßig langen questreihe kann man ihn dann auch enttaurnen aber bevor wir ihn töten können tritt er gekonnt den Rückzug an



/sign Mal Ganis lebt, das ist voll und ganz bestätigt


----------



## Suki2000 (14. November 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich nicht müll labere, aber karazhan war halt, wie gesagt, Medivhs zuhause. Ich glaube, nachdem da was passiert war mit der seele von dem Dämon und als Medivh starb und dann doch nicht und dann wieder doch hat sich da alles zu Geistern entwickelt. Irgendwie so^^
> 
> und soweit ich weiß können die Natherzim nicht sterben. Vielleciht war das auch wer anders, gibt ja viele chars die nicht sterben können bis 10 leute da vorbei kommen und auf den einschlagen nur um ihn auszurauben.
> 
> Ich glaub das ist irgendwie mist, aber einzige antwort die ich weiß^^



Medivh wurde von seiner Mutter wieder Belebt nachdem er von seinen Freunden ( ka gerade wie die hießen) getötet wurde. Achja Aran ist übrigends Medivhs Vater.


----------



## Livien (14. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> edivh wurde von seiner Mutter wieder Belebt nachdem er von seinen Freunden ( ka gerade wie die hießen) getötet wurde


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also der eine hieß Kadgar....Dann gab's da noch den Anduin Lothar....Hmm...und der Dritte, ne sec., die Dritte war Garona.[/font]


----------



## Hilgoli (14. November 2010)

Ich hätte auch ma ne doofe Frage:
Wieso können Heiler heilen?
Ok Paladine machen irgendwas mit dem heiligen Licht, aber der Rest?


----------



## numisel (14. November 2010)

> Hätte Übrigens noch einen Fehler, die Neruber sind net einfach so aus den Aqir entstanden, so wie die Quirarj unter dem einfluss von Cthun entstanden sind, sind die Neruber unter dem Einfluss von Yogg-Saron entstanden.



Wie oben schon geschrieben, haben sich die Neruber nur anders entwickelt als die Aquir. Ist ähnlich wie bei manchen Tierarten, die haben sich auch je nach Lebensraum anders entwickelt. Da war keinerlei Einfluss von Yoggi vorhanden.



> Wieso können Heiler heilen?



Priester heilen durch das Heilige Licht oder durch die Gabe ihres jeweiligen Gottes (genaugenommen ist das Heilige Licht sowas wie ein Gott, aber das nur so am Rande). Bei Paladinen ist es ähnlich. Sie sind ja nichts weiter als kämpfende Priester. Also wenn man so will, müssten die Nachtelfen eigentlich auch Gotteskrieger haben.
Schamanen heilen durch die Kraft der Ahnen und der Elemente. Sie rufen die Geister an und bitten sie, ihnen die Kraft dafür zu geben.
Druiden heilen eigentlich durch Kräuter, Salben und sowas (nachzulesen im krieg der Ahnen, wo Malfurion Ysera mit dieser Kräutersalbe und ein bisschen Magieeinsatz heilt). Aber auch durch die Kraft der Natur können sie Wunden schließen, dazu benötigen sie aber die Lebensenergie der Pflanzen, zumindest einen Teil davon.


----------



## AdreaYsera (14. November 2010)

Endirioss schrieb:


> Das die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen ist sehr wahrscheinlich ( so wie über dir beschrieben wurde )
> das sie ästhetischer und zivilisierter sind ändert daran nichts, da ist es nämlich so ziemlich ähnlich wie im "RL" wir menschen stammen von den uralten höhlenmenschen ab und diese waren auch nicht gerade ästhetische oder zivilisiert vllt. ist es mit den nachtelfen so das sie nach ihrer verwandlung von Troll in Nachtelf ihre "Lebenseinstellung" geändert haben und deshalb sich zu so einer Hochkultur entwickelt haben währenddessen die Trolle ihre alte "Technologie" und ihren Glauben bei behalten haben




1stens. Man kann die Tastsächliche Evolution nicht mit der Evolution aus World of Warcraft vergleichen. Da dort anscheinend die Evolution viel schneller abläuft und durch Magie und ähnliches verändert werden kann. 

zweitens: Man kann nicht irgendwas für tatsache nehmen wenn es nirgends bestätigt ist. Es ist bekannt das ein Nomadischer Volk sich an den Ufer der Ewigen Quelle sich angesiedelt haben und sie sich mit der Zeit, durch den Einfluss der Quelle sich entwickelten ( in der Story der Offiziellen WoW Seite nachzulesen!) 

Sie könnten also wegen den trollen ein völlig zurückgezogenes Volk gewesen sein..aber schon damals anders als die Trolle...ählich wie z.B die Neandertaler und die Homo Sapienz. Da Elune sehr grosse Sympathie zu den Nachtelfen hatte, hat sie sie auch bevorzugt!

Jedenfalls es ist nirgends bestätigt das die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen, es ist eher möglich das ssich humanoiden Völker unabhängig von einander in WoW entwickeln können!


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

Man kann nur spekulieren, aber es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich das sie von einander abstammen...denn wie bereits geschrieben siedelte sich ein Volk Trolle am Brunnen der Ewigkeit an.
Es ist gut möglich das sie dadurch lernten die Magie zu benutzen und sich dadurch mit der Zeit veränderten...bis sie die heutigen Nachtelfen waren, und dann eine Hochkultur gründeten.
Denn die heutigen Hochelfen haben sich ja auch verändert, diese waren früher die Hochgeborenen welche auch Nachtelfen waren.

Andererseits tut sich dann die Frage auf, wenn sie wirklich voneinander abstammen, wieso sie so einen tiefen Hass aufeinander haben. Die in den östlichen Königreichen ankommenden Hochelfen haben die Gebiete der Amani erobert, und sind deswegen auch Erzfeinde.Aber allgemein betrachtet...
Was mir dazu einfällt...fals man die bücher über den Krieg der Ahnen gelesen hat...später riefen die Nachtelfen ja nach Hilfe und verbündeten sich mit den Urvölkern der Tauren und der (damals noch Irdene?Oder schon Zwerge?Der Fluch des Fleisches kam erst vor 2k Jahren glaube ich oder?Weiß da jemand was genaues?)Irdenen/Zwerge aber wieso nicht mit den Trollen?Wenn die Trolle wirklich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit gesiedelt haben, woraus sich vlt die Nachtelfen entwickelten...WIESO taucht dann nirgendswo etwas über die Trolle auf?!Existierten sie zu dem Zeitpunkt möglicherweise noch nichteinmal?


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

Was mir grade noch spontan einfällt, und was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte sind ein paar Fragen zu den Drachen...Woher kommen eigentlich diese Dragonkin?Es gibt ja einmal die normalen Drachen...zwei beine...flügel usw...die welpen ist logisch...und dann noch diese komischen 4 Beinigen *Dragonkin* mit zwei Armen und irgendwelchen Rüstungen und Waffen...oder eben die Magier...und dann gibts ja noch diese mit 2 Beinen und 2 Armen wie Drakos der Befrager im Occolus.

Zum anderen woher kommen eigentlich all diese blauen und schwarzen Drachen her...ist auch nich ganz loremäßig oder?Überall fliegen sie rum aber die beiden Schwärme wurden beide beinah komplett ausgelöscht...der blaue eigentlich komplett aber es wurden ja ein paar Eier gerettet.Der schwarze Schwarm soll eigentlich ausgerottet worden sein im Schergrat durch die Gron...der Rest wurde zu den Netherdrachen.Trotzdem giebts jede Menge davon...

Und was ist eigentlich mit Nozdormu?!Im Krieg der Ahnen wird er ja gerettet....und wo ist er heute?Immer noch verschollen?Und woher kommt der ewige Drachenschwarm?!


----------



## leckaeis (15. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Zum anderen woher kommen eigentlich all diese blauen und schwarzen Drachen her...ist auch nich ganz loremäßig oder?Überall fliegen sie rum aber die beiden Schwärme wurden beide beinah komplett ausgelöscht...der blaue eigentlich komplett aber es wurden ja ein paar Eier gerettet.Der schwarze Schwarm soll eigentlich ausgerottet worden sein im Schergrat durch die Gron...der Rest wurde zu den Netherdrachen.Trotzdem giebts jede Menge davon...
> 
> Und was ist eigentlich mit Nozdormu?!Im Krieg der Ahnen wird er ja gerettet....und wo ist er heute?Immer noch verschollen?Und woher kommt der ewige Drachenschwarm?!



Die blauen Drachen wurden vor 10.000 Jahren dezimiert. Und wie du schon sagtest, wurden einige Eier gerettet. Ich würde mal vermuten das solch ein Zeitraum ausreicht um aus einigen Dracheneiern wieder einen großen Schwarm zu machen. 
Das die schwarzen Drachen komplett durch die Gronn ausgerottet sein sollen, glaube ich nicht. So sind ja einige z.B. im Schwarzrock geblieben.

Und Nozdormu ist nicht wirklich verschollen. Es weiss einfach nur keiner, in welcher Zeit er sich gerade befindet.


----------



## AdreaYsera (15. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Man kann nur spekulieren, aber es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich das sie von einander abstammen...denn wie bereits geschrieben siedelte sich ein Volk Trolle am Brunnen der Ewigkeit an.



Zeige mir den Abschnitt wo drinn steht das es die trolle waren die sich ansiedelten!

So steht es gar nicht drinne. Zitat: "Im Laufe der Zeit bahnte sich ein primitiver Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider vorsichtig einen Weg zum Ufer dieses hypnotischen verzauberten Sees. Die wilden nomadischen Humanoiden wurden von den seltsamen Energien des Brunnens angezogen und errichteten primitive Behausungen an seinen friedlichen Ufern."

Quelle:http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html


Es könnten genauso gut irgendwelche Primitive stämme sein. Es ist weder bestätigt noch ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Sarjin (15. November 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> 1stens. Man kann die Tastsächliche Evolution nicht mit der Evolution aus World of Warcraft vergleichen. Da dort anscheinend die Evolution viel schneller abläuft und durch Magie und ähnliches verändert werden kann.



Da stimm ich dir zu.
Wie ich bereits zuvor gesagt habe: Die Evolution von Azeroth beruht auf ca 200.000 Jahren im Gegensatz zur Erde.
Zumal ist es bestätigt das es im eigentlichen Sinne keine Evolution ist, da so gut wie alle Völker von den Titanen erschaffen wurden bzw. die Vorgänger dieser.
Das ist praktisch so als hätte man einen Topf voller Erde. Darin befinden sich baktieren usw. Bis darauf aber eine Pflanze wächst braucht es eeeeewwwiig.
Pflanzt man einen Samen ein und gibt wasser hinzu hat man blitzschnell einen Stammbaum stehen.


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Was mir grade noch spontan einfällt, und was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte sind ein paar Fragen zu den Drachen...Woher kommen eigentlich diese Dragonkin?Es gibt ja einmal die normalen Drachen...zwei beine...flügel usw...die welpen ist logisch...und dann noch diese komischen 4 Beinigen *Dragonkin* mit zwei Armen und irgendwelchen Rüstungen und Waffen...oder eben die Magier...und dann gibts ja noch diese mit 2 Beinen und 2 Armen wie Drakos der Befrager im Occolus.
> 
> Zum anderen woher kommen eigentlich all diese blauen und schwarzen Drachen her...ist auch nich ganz loremäßig oder?Überall fliegen sie rum aber die beiden Schwärme wurden beide beinah komplett ausgelöscht...der blaue eigentlich komplett aber es wurden ja ein paar Eier gerettet.Der schwarze Schwarm soll eigentlich ausgerottet worden sein im Schergrat durch die Gron...der Rest wurde zu den Netherdrachen.Trotzdem giebts jede Menge davon...
> 
> Und was ist eigentlich mit Nozdormu?!Im Krieg der Ahnen wird er ja gerettet....und wo ist er heute?Immer noch verschollen?Und woher kommt der ewige Drachenschwarm?!



Der schwarze und blaue Drachenschwarm haben sich ganz einfach erholt, woher der ewige Drachenschwarm kommt ist nicht geklärt. Und die von dir oben genantnen Dinger sind ganz einfach auch Drachen, die halt anders aussehen. Bei uns Menschen sieht ja auch nicht jeder gleich aus.


----------



## Piando (15. November 2010)

Ich hab noch eine Frage: In Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne schlägt man sich mich Arthas und Anub'arak durch Azjol Nerub. Dabei trifft man auf Wesen, die den Gesichtslosen in WoW ähneln (Modell etwa Herold Volasz (Endboss in Ahn'kahet)). Anschließend betritt man einen Raum und Anub'arak sagt (sinngemäß): 'Ein Gesichtsloser, kämpft wie ihr noch nie gekämpft habt!' Der Gegner, den einen dort erwartet hat das Modell Yogg-Saron, wird aber als Gesichtsloser bezeichnet. Gegen was kämpft man da?


----------



## Manaori (15. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir zu.
> Wie ich bereits zuvor gesagt habe: Die Evolution von Azeroth beruht auf ca 200.000 Jahren im Gegensatz zur Erde.
> Zumal ist es bestätigt das es im eigentlichen Sinne keine Evolution ist, da so gut wie alle Völker von den Titanen erschaffen wurden bzw. die Vorgänger dieser.
> Das ist praktisch so als hätte man einen Topf voller Erde. Darin befinden sich baktieren usw. Bis darauf aber eine Pflanze wächst braucht es eeeeewwwiig.
> Pflanzt man einen Samen ein und gibt wasser hinzu hat man blitzschnell einen Stammbaum stehen.





Die Titanen haben NICHT alle Völker erschaffen!  Die Irdenen und die Vrykul und das in der Art, die stammen von ihnen. Aber alles andere, Mensch, Nachtelf, Troll, und vermutlich auch Drache haben sich selbst entwickelt (wobei ich mir bei denen nicht sicher bin.. Aber zu denen ist es auch nicht bekannt, oder?)
Was die Titanen getan haben, war, die Alten Götter und deren Elementarlords zu verbannen, das Chaos auf Azeroth zu besänftigen und vermutlich auch die damalige Form des Kontinents zu schaffen. Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass sie auch die Schöpfer der Quelle der Ewigkeit sind, aber kann mich auch irren, verbessert mich also ruhig


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Piando schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage: In Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne schlägt man sich mich Arthas und Anub'arak durch Azjol Nerub. Dabei trifft man auf Wesen, die den Gesichtslosen in WoW ähneln (Modell etwa Herold Volasz (Endboss in Ahn'kahet)). Anschließend betritt man einen Raum und Anub'arak sagt (sinngemäß): 'Ein Gesichtsloser, kämpft wie ihr noch nie gekämpft habt!' Der Gegner, den einen dort erwartet hat das Modell Yogg-Saron, wird aber als Gesichtsloser bezeichnet. Gegen was kämpft man da?



Gute Frage, habe ich mich auch schon Öfters gefragt, wäre gut wenn da jemand eine Antwort hat.


----------



## kleenerpunker1386 (15. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Was mir grade noch spontan einfällt, und was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte sind ein paar Fragen zu den Drachen...Woher kommen eigentlich diese Dragonkin?Es gibt ja einmal die normalen Drachen...zwei beine...flügel usw...die welpen ist logisch...und dann noch diese komischen 4 Beinigen *Dragonkin* mit zwei Armen und irgendwelchen Rüstungen und Waffen...oder eben die Magier...und dann gibts ja noch diese mit 2 Beinen und 2 Armen wie Drakos der Befrager im Occolus.



Das sindm soweit ich es weiss, verschiedene "Altersstufen" der Drachen.

Welplinge: Junge, frisch geschlüpfte
Dragonkin: Mittleres Alter
Drachen : Alte
Und dann eben die Ältesten, also die Aspekte.




> Ich hab noch eine Frage: In Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne schlägt man sich mich Arthas und Anub'arak durch Azjol Nerub. Dabei trifft man auf Wesen, die den Gesichtslosen in WoW ähneln (Modell etwa Herold Volasz (Endboss in Ahn'kahet)). Anschließend betritt man einen Raum und Anub'arak sagt (sinngemäß): 'Ein Gesichtsloser, kämpft wie ihr noch nie gekämpft habt!' Der Gegner, den einen dort erwartet hat das Modell Yogg-Saron, wird aber als Gesichtsloser bezeichnet. Gegen was kämpft man da?



Soweit ich das, ich glaube sogar im Forum, gelesen habe, ist das sogar eine Art schwaches Abbild von Yogg Saron gewesen, der dabei war, die Gesichtslosen weiter unter seine Kontrolle zu bekommen.



> Die Titanen haben NICHT alle Völker erschaffen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, die Titanen haben Alles leben, wie wir es kennen geschaffen, bevor die Titanen kamen gab es nur Chaos und die Alten Götter. Diese besiegten sie und sperrten sie ein, gestalteten die Welt und erschufen die Aspekte und gaben ihnen ein Teil ihrer Kraft.


----------



## Piando (15. November 2010)

Um mal meine Frage ansatzweise selbst zu beantworten (wowwiki ftw!): Es handelt sich nicht um einen Gesichtslosen (im Englischen: Faceless ones) sondern um einen Vergessen (?) (im Englischen: Forgotten ones). Das sind sehr starke Kreaturen, die die Gesichtslosen anführen ("The forgotten ones lead the mysterious faceless ones. They can "spawn" armies of tentacles to aid. "). In Darkshore bei der Master's Glaive liegt beispielsweise ein Forgotten One (kein (!) alter Gott, wie manchmal angenommen). Es könnte aber auch sein, dass das Wesen, was wir in WC3: TFT bekämpften ein 'nicht so starker' Yogg-Saron war: "Chris Metzen in BlizzCast 12 stated that Blizzard "had old gods in Northrend in Frozen Throne".[sup][4][/sup] It is unknown what he was talking about, but it may have been the Forgotten One."


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (15. November 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> http://forscherliga....wiki/Hauptseite
> 
> Da findeste alles.....und auf DEUTSCH



Allright!


----------



## White_Sky (15. November 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Zeige mir den Abschnitt wo drinn steht das es die trolle waren die sich ansiedelten!
> 
> So steht es gar nicht drinne. Zitat: "Im Laufe der Zeit bahnte sich ein primitiver Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider vorsichtig einen Weg zum Ufer dieses hypnotischen verzauberten Sees. Die wilden nomadischen Humanoiden wurden von den seltsamen Energien des Brunnens angezogen und errichteten primitive Behausungen an seinen friedlichen Ufern."
> 
> ...



So viel ich weiß, werden Trolle doch häufig als primitiv bezeichnet?!


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. November 2010)

also beim alter der drachen bin ich absolut dagegen das drakoniden als mitelalte drachen bezeichnet werden aus recht einfachem grund
als welpen haben sie frügel wenn sie groß sind haben sie flügel und wo bei zeus fettem arsch haben drakoniden flügel!!! 
ich persönlich halte das mit drachen alter ungefähr so wenn ich nen ganz kleinen drachen seh der welpenfornm hat is das ein frisch geschlüpfter /sehr junger, wenn ich nen drachen seh der noch nich soviele hörner un so hat(beinah alle bisher im spiel implementierten flugmount drachen) wie der ab ehrfürchtiger ruf im wyrmruh tempel oder in hdz4 time run halte ich ihn für nen mittelalten und wenn der halt die ganzen hörner hat besonders diese doppelhorn konstelation am hinterkopf isses ein voll ausgewachsener großer drache

nozdormu findet man im bronze drachen schrein wenn ma da die q gemacht hat ma kann nich mit dem albern oder so  und die haben nur das 0815 modell eines großdrachen verpasst aber naja ihr wisst was ich meine^^

was mich viel mehr wundert in bezug auf drachen
geht ma in die drachenöde und schaut euch die größe der skelette dort andie meisten skellette sind erheblich größer als alle (weis noc nicht wies im verhlltnis zu deathwing aussieht) größer als alle derzeit vorhandenen drachen

dann is vermutlich noch wichtig das die drachen entweder bereits auf azeroth waren als die titanen kammen oder MITIHNEN kammen
grund dafür sind folgende
im krieg der ahnen buch werden die drachen als schoßhunde der titanen bezeichnet was darauf schlissen lässt das sie sozusagen "kriegstiere" der titanen sein könnten
das sie da waren als die titanen ankammen lässt sich daraus schlissen das dieser eine tote riesendrache denn man im zuge der pforte des zorns q-reihe davor bewart als frostwyrm wieder erweckt zu werden, wurde als vater aller drachenschwärme bezeichnet der mit den titanen gekämpft hatte und beim kampf gefallen ist, auch als dank und würdigung dafür wurden die 5 aspeekte mit ihrer macht ausgestattet.

dann als letzter punkt die aspekte WURDEN von den titannen mit ihrer macht ausgestattet und sind wesen aus fleisch blut und magie
die einzigen wesen aus fleisch und blut die eng mit den titannen in verbindung gebracht werden können und aus fleisch und blut sind alle anderen stein eisen  oder anderen metallen und erzen


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein bestes WoW Ende wäre ja: Pantheon gegen Sargeras.


Ich würde eher sagen dass das Pantheon den Helden Azeroths die Arbeit überlasst, sich zurücklehnt und die Show genießt


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

Zu Ork-draenei:


Gul´dan hatte mit dem Schattenrat nach der fast vollständigen ausrottung der Draenei einige für Experimente am Leben gelassen, so zum Beispiel um Hybriden zu züchten.


----------



## Flowersun (15. November 2010)

Ich hab ne Frage: Gibt es einen Hintergrund zu dem Endboss vom Versunkenen Tempel? Also Eranikus' Schemen.

MfG Flowersun


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Meine Frage:

Wer oder was hat Medivh getötet, oder noch besser, warum weiht er nicht mehr unter uns ?

Bitte um reges Interesse. 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Onenightman (15. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> 
> Wer oder was hat Medivh getötet, oder noch besser, warum weiht er nicht mehr unter uns ?
> 
> ...



Wenn du english kannst dann

http://www.wowwiki.com/Medivh


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, jetzt bäumt sich doch wohl die Frage auf wie Sargeras sich die Zeit vertreibt. Die arme Sau (


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Wenn du english kannst dann
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Medivh



Ich bitte noch einmal darum, nicht auf Seiten zu verweißen, da dies nicht Sinn des Themas sein soll. Medivh wurde soweit ich weiss, von den Menschen ermordet.


----------



## Manaori (15. November 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage: Gibt es einen Hintergrund zu dem Endboss vom Versunkenen Tempel? Also Eranikus' Schemen.
> 
> MfG Flowersun




Ja, gibt es. Eranikus war ursprünglich der Wächter des Tempels und einer vom grünen Drachenschwarm, was ja eigentlich offensichtlich ist. Außerdem wurde im Buch "Sturmgrimm" erwähnt, dass er Yseras ältester Gefährte war, also vor seiner Korrumption, er war also ein sehr mächtiger Drache. Allerdings wurde er vom smaragdgrünen Albtraum korrumpiert, weshalb wir ihn dann bekämpfen müssen. 
Das Item, das er droppt, Die Essenz des Eranikus, ist übrigens auch ein Questitem  Wenn man damit in eine Höhle im Südwesten der Sümpfe des Elends geht, kann man das Item bei einem Grünen Drachen in Gestalt eines Hochelfen, ich glaube, er ist sogar Eranikus' Bruder, abgeben. Der schickt dich dann nach Winterquell, wo die an sich interessante Questreihe um Eranikus fürs erste aber im Sand verläuft. 

Treffen tut man ihn erst wieder, wenn man die Ahn Qiraj Öffnungsquestreihe macht. Im Laufe der Questreihe muss man drei Splitter zusammenfinden, aus denen man dann das Sz epter der verlorenen Sande zusammensetzt - diese Splitter wurden den drachenschwärmen übergeben. Den grünen hat, na, wer weiß es? Eranikus. 
Ich weiß es leider nicht mehr genau, ist schon ein Weilchen her dass ich die gemacht hab :/ Aber um den Splitter zu finden, muss man erst in den Versunkenen Tempel zu Eranikus, wo einen ein Abbild von Malfurion erwartet. Der schickt einen dann zur Mondlichtung, um mit Remulos zu reden. Dort erfährt man, dass Eranikus abermals korrumpiert wurde, beziehungsweise nicht wirklich von der Korrumption geheilt wurde, und drauf und dran ist, Mondlichtung anzugreifen. Im anschließenden Event hält man Eranikus und seine Albtraumschemen solange wie möglich davon ab, Remulos zu töten, bis schileßlich Tyrande auftaucht und ihn mit Hilfe von Elune von der Korrumption heilt. 

Im Buch Sturmgrimm trifft man ihn ein letztes Mal. Er hat sich trotz allem vom Grünen Schwarm abgewandt, da er sich von der Korrumption nicht loslösen konnte, selbst Elunes LIcht konnte ihn nicht heilen. Der Smaragdgrüne Albtraum "ruft" nach ihm, sagt er immer wieder, er kann sich nicht von seinem Einfluss befreien. 
Im  Zuge des Kampfes gegen den Albtraum findet er aber wieder zu seiner alten Stärke, schafft es sogra, ihm zu widerstehen.... Und wenn ich nicht irre (aber hier verlässt mich meine Erinnerung grad wieder), opfert er scih am Ende für Ysera und das Gelingen des Kampfes gegen den Albtraum.


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Wir haben sie nicht GETÖTET, sondern nur BESIEGT... arthas ist TOT... auf den Bilzz-con haben sie auch gesagt, das sie nur selten wirklich jemanden sterben lassen...


um das mal zusammenzufassen....


Warcraft:

Sargeras: nicht tot

Archimonde: höchstwarscheinlich tot

Medivh: Rätselrätsel

Mannoroth: ich schätze tot, wegen dem Blutfluch der Orcs

WoW Vanilla:

Ragnaros: nicht tot, kommt wieder

Onyxia: nicht gestorben, in Wotlk gestorben, kommt wieder

Nefarian: war tot, kommt wieder

C´thun: genauso tot wie Yogg´saron, also nicht tot

Hakkar: ich schätze den hats da bereits erwischt




WoW BC:

Gruul: tot

Magtheridon: ?

Lady Vashji: tot

Kael´thas: tot, tot

Illidan: nicht tot (Blizzard will ihn nicht sterben lassen, er soll eines Tages wiederkehren)

Kil´jaeden: nicht tot




Wotlk:

Kel´thuzad: hätte in den Pestländern bleiben sollen, tot

Anub´arak: tot

Yogg´saron: bestimmt nicht tot

Arthas: tot

Ner´zhul: von Arthas aufgesogen, tot

Arnold Schwarzenegger: Gouverneur Californiens, Er kehrt wieder


----------



## Aeiouz (15. November 2010)

Nachdem das Buch Sturmgrimm so ein offenes Ende hat würde ich gerne Wissen


Wer das böse ist von dem Xavius als Baum gesteuert wurde...



Spoiler



.. das am Ende von Sturmgrimm von Malfurion entdeckt aber verschwiegen wird.



MfG Aeiouz


----------



## White_Sky (15. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Nachdem das Buch Sturmgrimm so ein offenes Ende hat würde ich gerne Wissen
> 
> 
> ACHTUNG EVENTUELLER SPOILER:
> ...



Dazu fällt mit jetzt nur ein alter Gott ein. (Spekulation)



Spoiler



Blizzard sagte doch mal, dass ein alter Gott namens ''N'zoth'' den smaragtgrünen Traum verdarb(?) und dass Blizzard den Albtraum noch einbauen wollen. Wissen aber nur nicht wann.


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

=Unforgiven= schrieb:


> um das mal zusammenzufassen....
> 
> Warcraft:
> 
> ...



Warcraft:

Sargeras: nicht tot
Archimonde: höchstwarscheinlich tot
Medivh: Rätselrätsel
Mannoroth: ich schätze tot, wegen dem Blutfluch der Orcs

*WoW Vanilla:

Ragnaros: Nicht tot, kommt wieder

*Stimmt.

*Onyxia: nicht gestorben, in Wotlk gestorben, kommt wieder*

Meiner Meinung nach tot, Quelle?

*Nefarian: war tot, kommt wieder*

Quelle ?
*
C´thun: genauso tot wie Yogg´saron, also nicht tot*

Ist umstritten, aber es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass C'thun lebt.

*Hakkar: ich schätze den hats da bereits erwischt*

Der ist tot.

*WoW BC:

Gruul: tot*

Stimmt.

*Magtheridon: ?*

Tot.


*Lady Vashji: tot
Kael´thas: tot, tot*

Stimmt.

*Illidan: nicht tot (Blizzard will ihn nicht sterben lassen, er soll eines Tages wiederkehren)*

Quelle ? Wie soll er denn überlebt haben ? Es wäre möglich, dass er von Maiev gefangen genommen wurde. Könnte ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch super mit anfreunden. Illidan ist ein toller Charakter.

*Kil´jaeden: nicht tot*

Stimmt auch.

*Wotlk:

Kel´thuzad: hätte in den Pestländern bleiben sollen, tot
Anub´arak: tot
Yogg´saron: bestimmt nicht tot
Arthas: tot
Ner´zhul: von Arthas aufgesogen, tot* 

Stimmt alles


----------



## Manaori (15. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Nachdem das Buch Sturmgrimm so ein offenes Ende hat würde ich gerne Wissen
> 
> 
> ACHTUNG EVENTUELLER SPOILER:
> ...



Ich würde da spontan an einen der Alten Götter denken... Eventuell Deathwing, aber die Theorie schmeckt mir irgendwie nicht, fragt mich nicht wieso. *g*


----------



## Aeiouz (15. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich würde da spontan an einen der Alten Götter denken... Eventuell Deathwing, aber die Theorie schmeckt mir irgendwie nicht, fragt mich nicht wieso. *g*



An Deathwing (zu Deutsch Todesschwinge *grusel*) hab ich als erstes gedacht weil er ja in Tiefenheim ist aber das kommt mir etwas suspekt vor.

Die andere Möglichkeit wär ein Alter Gott aber noch einer die gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven. Ausserdem sind 3 davon nicht schon besiegt (Der in Dunkelküste tot un yogi un cthun zurückgedrängt)?


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich bitte noch einmal darum, nicht auf Seiten zu verweißen, da dies nicht Sinn des Themas sein soll. Medivh wurde soweit ich weiss, von den Menschen ermordet.




Danke dir für die Antwort Meneleus, geht es aber noch etwas präziser ?

MfG Luc -


----------



## Manaori (15. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> An Deathwing (zu Deutsch Todesschwinge *grusel*) hab ich als erstes gedacht weil er ja in Tiefenheim ist aber das kommt mir etwas suspekt vor.
> 
> Die andere Möglichkeit wär ein Alter Gott aber noch einer die gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven. Ausserdem sind 3 davon nicht schon besiegt (Der in Dunkelküste tot un yogi un cthun zurückgedrängt)?



Ja, aber es ist sehr wahrscheinilch, dass es noch mindestens zwei gibt. Also irgendwie seltsam.. die einen sprechen von "Die Drei", die anderen sprechen von fünfen. Das ist verwirrend. 

Vielleicht ist es auch etwas ganz anderes, aber Deathwing oder die Götter wäre am Wahrscheinlichsten, da sie halt neben dem LIchking (bevor er besiegt wurde) gegenwärtig die bösartigsten Wesen auf Azeroth sind.


----------



## White_Sky (15. November 2010)

Spoiler



Spoiler:



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Onyxia: nicht gestorben, in Wotlk gestorben, kommt wieder*
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach tot, Quelle?
> Wird als Untoter Drache wiederbelebt und kämpft mit Nefarian gegen uns, der auch als Untoter Drache erscheint.
> ...






So!...


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Warcraft:
> 
> Sargeras: nicht tot
> Archimonde: höchstwarscheinlich tot
> ...


Nefarian und Onyxia werden laut Blizzard durch Nekromantie zurückkehren und erneut als Bosse Raidinstanzen der Stufe 85 erleiden müssen. Für die beiden gibts irgentwo sogar schon Bilder zu den neuen Modellen. In irgenteinem Buffedpost (Ingamebilder ! )...


Blizzard hatte sich überlegt, Illidan nicht als verstorben gelten zu lassen, da er in der Lore eine sehr wichtige und besondere Rolle spielt und an sich natürlich auch ein sehr anschaulicher und toller Charakter ist.

An sich vermute ich auch irgentwie, dass man die 3 anderen der 5 alten Götter in Cataclysm aufdecken wird. Ich meine, an sich beschäftigt sichdas Addon ja nicht nur mit Todesschwinge, sondern auch mit den alten Göttern die ihn verdarben, deren Elementararmee (Ragnaros & co.) sowie dem Twilighthammer-Clan unter Cho´gall beschäftigen wird.

Todesschwinge ist der Kern der kommenden Erweiterung, aber nicht das einzig lukrative.




PS.: Blizzard plant als weiteres ja auch Warcraft 4 (heureka !!!), welches allerdings erst nach vollenden der bisherigen neuen Projekte (Starcraft 2, Cataclysm, Diablo III) starten wird. Es wird warscheinlich genauso lange auf sich warten lassen wie der angekündigte Film, der bereits 2008/2009 versprochen wurde : /


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Noch eine weitere Frage, da meine andere Frage schon so gut wie beantwortet wurde. 

Warum ist ein "Eredar" der Endboss von Karazhan, hat das einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund ?

Bitte wieder um reges Interessen.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## White_Sky (15. November 2010)

=Unforgiven= schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte sich überlegt, Illidan nicht als verstorben gelten zu lassen, da er in der Lore eine sehr wichtige und besondere Rolle spielt und an sich natürlich auch ein sehr anschaulicher und toller Charakter ist.



Wieso muss ich daran denken, dass der Dämonenjäger als eine neue Klasse eingeführt wird? ^^


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

Dazu gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Zum einen als Wache.

Um Medivhs Artefakte  zu stehlen.


----------



## Manaori (15. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Noch eine weitere Frage, da meine andere Frage schon so gut wie beantwortet wurde.
> 
> Warum ist ein "Eredar" der Endboss von Karazhan, hat das einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund ?
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mich auch schon oft gefragt. Meine Schwester meinte, das hänge irgendwie damit zu sammen, dass die Dämonen der Brennenden Legion Karazhan in Besitz genommen haben, aber mehr konnte ich nicht herauskriegen ._.


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

Wer weiss was Blizz sich dabei schon gedacht hat. :/


----------



## Livien (15. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





> Blizzard hatte sich überlegt, Illidan nicht als verstorben gelten zu lassen, da er in der Lore eine sehr wichtige und besondere Rolle spielt und an sich natürlich auch ein sehr anschaulicher und toller Charakter ist.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also mein erster Gedanke war "geil", da Illidan einer meiner absoluten Lieblingscharaktere ist.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber wenn ich's mir genauer überlege.....Boah nö. hoffentlich verhunsen sie den Charakter nicht wie beispielsweise Kael, dass er in einer popeligen 5-Mann Inze dann endgültig in's Gras beißt [/font] .


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also mein erster Gedanke war "geil", da Illidan einer meiner absoluten Lieblingscharaktere ist.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber wenn ich's mir genauer überlege.....Boah nö. hoffentlich verhunsen sie den Charakter nicht wie beispielsweise Kael, dass er in einer popeligen 5-Mann Inze dann endgültig in's Gras beißt [/font] .



Es wäre doch viel cooler, wenn er wieder von den Nachtelfen aktzeptiert wird, gerade jetzt, wo Kil'jaeden geschlagen wurde. Denn nur wegen ihm allein ist er ja geflüchtet. Mit Tyrande und Malfurion hatte er Frieden und das ist in etwas gleich zu setzen mit "Frieden mit den Nachtelfen". Ich persönlich fände das ziemlich cool, wenn Illidan wieder ein Verbündeter wird, er könnte auch die Shendralar anführen, die nun zu den Nachtelfen stoßen. Gibt da jede Menge Möglichkeiten.


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

jaja, die arme Elfe...

denke ich eher nicht das Illidan genauso enden wird, da er eine wichtigere Rolle zu spielen hat(te) als kael


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. November 2010)

magtheridon is definitif tot schliesslich haben wir seine rübe in thrallmar bzw ehrenfeste auf ner großen seule ausgestellt xD

ony un nefarian sind zwar tot allerdings werden sie von deathwing oder einem seiner kumpanen irgen wie wiederbelebt die bilder die mmo-champion von dennen ausgegraben hat sahen verdammt angefresen aus
archimonde ist tot so tot wie er nur sein kann, sein skelet findet man am grund des sees 
hakkar also den hakkar von der brennendebn legion wurde im krieg der ahnen von malfurion gekillt, hakkar aus zul gurrub lebt schlisslich wurde er vor ewigkeiten schonmal gekillt und ist wieder aufgetaucht, wahrscheinlich wird er falls wieder ein paar trolle so dähmlich sind ihn erneut zu beschwören er wieder so doof sein.
mannoroth ist deffenitiv hinüber wie hätten die orcs sonst die rüstung von dem klauen sollen die sie immer vor thralls burg aus am stellen sind

bei medivh scheiden sich inzwische wirklich die geister ich persönlich halte ihn für lebendig wie ich am anfang des threads erläutert habe


xavius wurde defenitiv von den alten göttern unterstützt im buch wurde beschrieben wie malfurion ein altes böse fühlte das xavius unterstützte welches er seit dem krieg der ahnen nicht mehr fühlte. es gab beim krieg drei böse mächte abgeshen von xavius und azhara und azhara lebt defenitiv nicht unter der erde und die anderen hat er bis dahin wieder gespürt, gemeint sind deathwing der die jahrtausende über genug ärger gemacht aht und die brennende legion die erst vor ein paar jahren stress gemacht hat, bleiben also nur die alten götter und da er die elementar lords sicher scho von gehört hat UND die chefs von dennen erheblich böser sind naja ist klar das die dahinter stecken außerdem würde das der theorie nahe kommen das einer der alten götter unterm maelstrom liegt wovon xavius nicht alzu weit entfernt "gepflanzt" wurde 

falls illidan noch leben sollte bezweifle ich das er sich den nachtelfen wieder anschließen wird aus folgenden gründen:
erstens illidan hat NIX und absolut gar nixs gelernt seit er azeroth verließ, denkt nur dran wie er in der scherbenwelt für ne terrorherschaft führte das werden malfurion und tyrande sicher auch gehört haben
zweitens: die nachtelfen magier die sich ihrem volk wieder anschließen sind magier und werden peinlich drauf beacht sein zumindest die ersten jahre dem gewöhnlichen volk nichts an kritik geben zuwollen, ein halbdämon dann zum anführer zu wählen der mit nagas verbündet war und dessen naga vor kurzem erst mehrere nachtelfen städte ausgelöscht haben(wc3 add on erstes zenario nachtelfen) 

ich halte es viel eher wahrscheinlich das der wie medivh tyralon alleria und weitere charaktere im add on wenns sageras an de hals geht vorkommen wird
denn wo währe ein dämonenjäger besser zu verbraten als auf der jagt nach dämonen


----------



## Piando (15. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Noch eine weitere Frage, da meine andere Frage schon so gut wie beantwortet wurde.
> 
> Warum ist ein "Eredar" der Endboss von Karazhan, hat das einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund ?
> 
> ...




Zu deiner ersten Frage: Medivh wurde von Khadgar, Lothar und Garona getötet.

Zu deiner nächsten Frage: Es ist nicht geklärt (wowwiki: "It is unknown how or when he arrived at Karazhan or what his purpose there is.").


----------



## Piando (15. November 2010)

Mir ist eben noch etwas in den Sinn gekommen: Warum können sich die normalen Helden (also die Spieler) wiederbeleben und Charaktere wie Illidan, der Lichkönig oder Onyxia nicht? Ist schon klar, dass ein Spiel, in dem man einmal tot ist und nicht weiterspielen kann, kein Spaß macht. Aber es wird ja im BC-Trailer direkt darauf hingewiesen, als die Blutelfe (interessanterweise mit einem Battle-Rezz ) den Orc wiederbelebt. Macht doch irgendwie keinen Sinn (jetzt mal von ein paar Charakteren abgesehen, namentlich: Kael'thas, Kel'thuzad, (vermutl) die alten Götter, Kil'jaeden)

Piando


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

@ Kodiak

bei Mannoroth und Archimonde würde ich mir nicht allzu sicher sein. Eine Brustplatte oder ein Skelett bedeuten nicht sofort den Tod eines auch seelisch/geistisch sehr mächtigen Wesens. Nimm dir als Beispiel Sargeras oder Mal´Ganis. Sargeras hatte nur einen Avatar, der vernichtet wurde. Er selbst war dann teils in Aegwynn und später in Medivh.

Mal´Ganis, der in WC3 auch "tot" war, kehrte mit Wotlk als der Hochadmiral des Scharlachroten Ansturms zurück. Als wir ihn dann besiegten (in der Quest) kehrte er nach Xoroth oder sonstwohin zurück.

Archimonde war mächtiger als Mal´Ganis, könnte so einen Streich also weit einfacher ausführen. Als Gegenargument könnte man die Macht, die vom Weltenbaum und den Irrwischen

ezettera ausging und ihn "besiegte" verwenden. Da diese möglicherweise stark genug war, ihn komplett auszulöschen.




Mannoroths ableben ist etwas komplizierter. Er wurde lediglich durch die Axt Grom Höllschreis besiegt, welche wir sogar in Karazhan beim Eredar Malchezaar bekommen können.

Hier könnte das Gegenargument Magtheridon sein, welchen "wir" besiegt und zerstört haben, aber auch nur mit Waffen und Zauberkunststückchen


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. November 2010)

vielleicht hängt das mit der macht desjenigen der wiederbelebt wird und dem jenigen der wiederbelebt zusammen

je mächtiger der verstorbene ist desto schwerer isses den zu rezzen



Spoiler



denkt nur was mit sylvanas im silberwald passiert drei valkyren sind notwendig um die zu rezzen und die verrecken auch noch dabei


jemanden wirklich wiederzubeleben passiert von npcs sehr selten  ich man mich nur erinnern das das bei einer q reihe im nethersturm am ende war und im scharlachrotem kloster kathedrale, und natürlich beim kampf gegen arthas, alles andere was rezz ähnlich war in wow und von npcs gemacht wurde war stehts necromantie


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Piando schrieb:


> Mir ist eben noch etwas in den Sinn gekommen: Warum können sich die normalen Helden (also die Spieler) wiederbeleben und Charaktere wie Illidan, der Lichkönig oder Onyxia nicht? Ist schon klar, dass ein Spiel, in dem man einmal tot ist und nicht weiterspielen kann, kein Spaß macht. Aber es wird ja im BC-Trailer direkt darauf hingewiesen, als die Blutelfe (interessanterweise mit einem Battle-Rezz ) den Orc wiederbelebt. Macht doch irgendwie keinen Sinn (jetzt mal von ein paar Charakteren abgesehen, namentlich: Kael'thas, Kel'thuzad, (vermutl) die alten Götter, Kil'jaeden)
> 
> Piando



Das ist einfach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (15. November 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> An Deathwing (zu Deutsch Todesschwinge *grusel*) hab ich als erstes gedacht weil er ja in Tiefenheim ist aber das kommt mir etwas suspekt vor.
> 
> Die andere Möglichkeit wär ein Alter Gott aber noch einer die gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven. Ausserdem sind 3 davon nicht schon besiegt (Der in Dunkelküste tot un yogi un cthun zurückgedrängt)?



*insert Buzzer-noise here* Der in Dunkelküste ist kein Alter Gott sondern ein Diener der alten Götter, Soggoth.

Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Soggoth_the_Slitherer


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. November 2010)

bei den nathrezim wars wenn ich mich richtig erinnere immer so das die wenn sie sterben in den nether oder weis gott wohin zurück kehren
grubenlords allerdings wie magtheridon und mannoroth haben so etwas allerdings nicht soweit ich weiß
schlisslich haben wir auch ballnazar in wc3 gekillt aber in wow stinkt der in stratholme rum


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> vielleicht hängt das mit der macht desjenigen der wiederbelebt wird und dem jenigen der wiederbelebt zusammen
> 
> je mächtiger der verstorbene ist desto schwerer isses den zu rezzen



Bitte keine Spoiler im Thread, habe es gerade noch geschafft rechtzeitig aufzuhören zu lesen.

BZW: kennzeichnet Spoiler, wer mir die Story um Sylvanas spoilert kann sich auf ewige Pein einstellen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. November 2010)

ist gespoilert^^ kansnt jetz in ruhe lesen^^


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Spoiler im Thread, habe es gerade noch geschafft rechtzeitig aufzuhören zu lesen.
> 
> BZW: kennzeichnet Spoiler, wer mir die Story um Sylvanas spoilert kann sich auf ewige Pein einstellen.



Also, mit Sylvannas ist das so....sie wird ermordet von einem Worgenadeligen, der zuerst an ihrer Seite gegen die Worgen kämpft und die 3 Valkyren, die sich der Horde angeschlossen haben, opfern sich um sie wieder zu beleben


xD...wer meinen Post markiert ist selber Schuld, denn darin ist tatsächlich Spoilermaterial zu finden


----------



## Raitachi (16. November 2010)

/push^^


----------



## KodiakderBär (16. November 2010)

was ich mich scho seit ewig frage hat wer ne ahnung was mit der mutter und schwester von arthas passiert ist???


----------



## Redrak (16. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> was ich mich scho seit ewig frage hat wer ne ahnung was mit der mutter und schwester von arthas passiert ist???



Von Arthas´Mutter hab ich keine Ahnung,in all den Büchern die ich gelesen habe und in Wc3 wird die mit keinem Wort erwähnt und Arthas Schwester (Prinzessin Calia Menethil) sollte Lord Prestor auch besser bekannt als Deathwing bzw. Todesschwinge heiraten,damit dieser die Macht über das Königreich bekommt.
Deathwing hat mit seiner Magie natürlich die Anführer manipuliert weshalb es fast soweit gekomme wäre.

Und ich gehe davon aus dass Arthas seine Schwester später getötet hat oder hat töten lassen. Das weiß ich allerdings nicht genau,mehr weiß ich über die nicht.

Hoffe ich konnte einige Fragen lösen.


----------



## Sarjin (16. November 2010)

Die meisten Schicksale der Bewohner Lordaerons sind nicht genau dokumentiert..


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Mich würde die Begründung für die Eventbosse interessieren.


----------



## KodiakderBär (16. November 2010)

das calia die schwester arthas nicht mit prestor/deathwing verheiratet wurde wurde noch am ende des buches tag des drachens klar
mir ist auch klar das viele schiksale ungeklärt sind nur die beiden gehören zu den wenigen noch verbliebenden königlichen adligen die es gibt welche sind den noch da??
danath trollbann der auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel die truppen der allianz anführt, jaina prachtmeer in theramore, dann der könig von gilneas
und natürlich varian wrynn und sein sohn anduin
das königshaus von alterac ist ausgelöscht, die männliche seite lordaerons ebenfalls und danath trollbann ist inzwischen ein alter man und in arathi selbst gibts durch horde q auch keinen erben des throns mehr

insgesammt sind in den letzten mmh 30 jahren von sehr vielen völkern viele anführer verstorben die orks haben viele brillianten starken und mächtige clanführer verlohren, die dunkelspeertrolle haben ihren anführer verlohren, die tauren haben jetz ihren anführer zu beginn von cata verlohren, bei den blutelfen wurde so komplett der adel ausgelöscht, bei den zwergen stirbt magni bei beginn von cata, bei den gnomen sind sehr viele in gnomeregan verstorben usw
eines der völker die bisher glück gehabt hatten waren die nachtelfen wobei dort nach dem verlust von nordrassil auch bisl stress ist.
die verlassenen sind als volk ebenfalls verdammt jung. ich persönlich würd wenns man es von der gesammt stabilität gut währe wenn in azeroth 100 jahre oder so ma ruhe härschen würde damit die einzelnen völker sich von der brennenden legion der geißel deathwing den schlachten zwischen horde und allianz und so weiter mal erhollen können ansonsten würd ich sagen das es vielleicht soga soweit kommen könnte das am ende naja  erinnert mich bisl an den satz von eisntein egal wann der dritte weltkrieg geführt wird, der vierte wird wieder mit steinen und stöckern geführt werden


----------



## ShinerBl (16. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mich würde die Begründung für die Eventbosse interessieren.



Die sollten durch die Portale in die Hauptstädte geschickt werden, damit sie diese vernichten, durch das Event in den Städten kannst du die danach killen, damit sie nichtmehr die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


----------



## ShinerBl (16. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> ...bei den zwergen stirbt magni bei beginn von cata...



Soweit ich weiß findet er ein verfluchtes Artefakt und wird in Stein verwandelt, so hab ich das jedenfalls mitbekommen .


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Bitte kennzeichnet Spoiler doch als solche. Sollte noch einmal ein Spoiler ohne Kennzeichnung kommen, lasse ich den Thread schließen.


----------



## numisel (16. November 2010)

> bei den nathrezim wars wenn ich mich richtig erinnere immer so das die wenn sie sterben in den nether oder weis gott wohin zurück kehren
> grubenlords allerdings wie magtheridon und mannoroth haben so etwas allerdings nicht soweit ich weiß
> schlisslich haben wir auch ballnazar in wc3 gekillt aber in wow stinkt der in stratholme rum



Soweit ich weiss, stimmt das alles so. Die Nathrezim sind Wesen reinster Finsternis und es ist ihnen somit möglich, in den Wirbelnden Nether zurückzukehren. Die Grubenlords hingegen sind eigentlich nur mächtige Krieger, die über etwas Magie verfügen. Sie sind die Anführer der Fusstruppen, wie Kazzak z.B. der Anführer der Teufelswache ist. Sie haben kaum Magisches an sich und sind damit auch tot, wenn sie tot sind (nein, Kazzak wurde nicht in den Blasted Lands getötet, er hat das Dark Portal neu geöffnet und ist dann in die Scherbenwelt).

Was das mit den Eventbossen angeht, so weiss ich nur folgendes:


Spoiler



- Den Wasserboss, also Gazh'rilla, dürften einige noch aus ZF kennen. Er ist ein Gesandter Neptulons und sollte die Invasion der Wasserelementare leiten.
- Der Feuerboss, Flamelash, ist bereits in BRT vertreten und dient als Vertreter Ragnaros' bei der Invasion.
- Der Windboss Sarsarun ist der Anführer der Windelementare und vom Aussehen her ein Sohn von Al'Akir
- Die Prinzessin kennen viele sicher noch aus Maraudon. Sie will allerdings nicht losziehen und kämpfen, weil sie in Maraudon zuhause ist. Ausserdem rebelliert Terazane ja gegen Deathwing.



Das ist das, was ich weiss.


----------



## Tratog (16. November 2010)

So @ Meneleus01

1. Deine Guides sind Geil!!!
2. Das Buch Weltenbeben ist verdammt gut geschrieben (und soweit ich sie gefunden habe, sind nur 3 Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden!)

SO SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOILER!!!



Spoiler



Wir bringen im Rahmen der Cata Pre Events die Tafel der Erde zu irgensoeinem Berater (Belgrum) in Eisenschmiede ...
Diese schickte Brann aus Ulduar...
Auf dieser ist vermerkt *ich hol kurz das Buch*

Weltenbeben Seite 167/168 

"Belgrum räusperte sich und sprach in einer merkwürdigen Sprache, die hart klang und Anduin erschaudern ließ. Es schien kälter zu werden hier drinnen (Sie sind in Alt-Eisenschmiede, genau auf diesem Altar unter den Diamanten). Nach jedem Satz flüsterte Magellas die Übersetzung in Anduins Ohr. Der junge Prinz erinnerte sich daran, dass Magni ihm dieselben Sätze bereits vorgelesen hatte.""_Und hier ist das Warum und das Wie, um wieder eins mit dem Berg zu werden_", intoerte Belgrum. " _Denn sieh, wir sind die Irdenen dieses Landes, und seine Seele ist die unsere, seine Qual ist die unsere, sein Herzschlag ist die unsere. Wir singen sein Lied, weinen ob seiner Schönheit. Wer wollte nicht heimkehren?
Das ist das Warum, o Kinder der Erde.
Mit einer Prise der Erde, die sie nährte, trink den Saft. Sprich diese Worte mit lauterer Absicht, und der Berg wird antworten. So werdet ihr werden, was ihr einst wart. Ihr sollt heimkehren, und ihr sollt eins mit den Bergen werden._" (...) Ohne zu zögern nahm der Zwergenkönig Das Fläschchen (mit einem Elexier aus lauter giftigen Kräutern Azeroths und ihrer Erde) an sich, hob es an die Lippen ab und gab es zurück.
"_In mir ist die Erde selbst. Wir sind eins. Ich bin darin und sie in mir, Ich höre azf due Antwort der Berge_."


(Nachdem das geschah, hörte die ganze Versammlung (einschließlich Anduin) die Stimmen der Berge)

(...)
Plötzlich warf Magni den Kopf zurück und krümmte sich zusammen. Er schien zurückzutaumeln zu wollen, doch seine Füße waren wie Festgewachsen. Nein, nicht festgewachsen ... Anduin erkannte, dass Magnis schwarze Stiefel beinahe durchsichtig wurden, als wären sie aus Glas gefertigt ... oder Kristall .. oder Diamant ...
_Eins mit dem Berg werden ..._
Nein, oh nein, das durfte nicht sein ... 
Dann zuckten Magnis Beine, und eine Ausbuchtung aus transparentem Stein bildete sich darüber. Wie ein lebendiger Brei bewegte die Masse sich an seinen Beinen empor und dann an seinem Leib. Mit einem ächzenden Knirschen bildete sie hier und dort Spitzen und lange Kristallspeere aus, als sei Magni Bronzebart selbst ein Kristall, der Ableger schuf. Magni öffnete den Mund zu einem langen durchdringenden Schrei, hob die arme hoch über seinen Kopf und ballte die Fäuste. Diamantener Schlamm umgab die Fäuste, schoss hervor, umschloss den Körper des Königs.
Magni schrie noch immer voller Furcht. Der klare flüssige Stein drang in seinen Mund ein, ließ ihn mitten im Schrei verstummen und härtette si schnell aus, dass der Zwergenkönig keine Zeit mehr hatte die Augen zu schließen.


Makieren um es zu lesen!!!

Ich hoffe ihr lest das auch wenn ich hier schon schreibe! 
Ich geh ins Bett
LG Tratog


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, stimmt das alles so. Die Nathrezim sind Wesen reinster Finsternis und es ist ihnen somit möglich, in den Wirbelnden Nether zurückzukehren. Die Grubenlords hingegen sind eigentlich nur mächtige Krieger, die über etwas Magie verfügen. Sie sind die Anführer der Fusstruppen, wie Kazzak z.B. der Anführer der Teufelswache ist. Sie haben kaum Magisches an sich und sind damit auch tot, wenn sie tot sind (nein, Kazzak wurde nicht in den Blasted Lands getötet, er hat das Dark Portal neu geöffnet und ist dann in die Scherbenwelt).
> 
> Was das mit den Eventbossen angeht, so weiss ich nur folgendes:
> 
> ...



Ah okay, wobei ich das ein wenig schade finde, bereits tote Bosse, einfach ohne jedwede Erklärung wieder zu verwenden.

P.S: So wünsche ich mir das mit den Spoilern. Daumen hoch. 




Tratog schrieb:


> So @ Meneleus01
> 
> 1. Deine Guides sind Geil!!!
> 2. Das Buch Weltenbeben ist verdammt gut geschrieben (und soweit ich sie gefunden habe, sind nur 3 Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden!)



Danke dir, auch wenn mein Werk noch nicht vollendet ist. ^^'


----------



## Tratog (16. November 2010)

Ich habs noch nicht ganz gerallt
@Meneleus01

Spoilerst du dich denn auch?


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Tratog schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht ganz gerallt
> @Meneleus01
> 
> Spoilerst du dich denn auch?



Na wenn über dem Spoiler z.B. steht: Es geht um die Eventbosse, da spoiler ich mich, weil es mir nicht so wichtig ist und die Bosse nun eh schon da sind. Bei sowas wie Sylvanas meine absoluten Lieblingscharakter in Warcraft, will ich dann alles selbst erleben.

Und spoiler gehen so 



Spoiler



[/spoiler	und da halt noch die rechte eckige Klammer drumrum.


----------



## Tratog (16. November 2010)

Kennst du das Wehklagen der Hochgeborenen?

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vjkxsfqXZ-Y

Da geht es um Sylvanas Geschichte ...
Ich glaube das singen auch die Banshees aus ihrem Amulett(?) das droppt wenn einer aus dem SZ Shadowmourne hat! 

Ps.: Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Spoiler, ich wusste es nicht mehr^^


----------



## Unflamed (16. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ah okay, wobei ich das ein wenig schade finde, bereits tote Bosse, einfach ohne jedwede Erklärung wieder zu verwenden.



Dann dürfte man aber jede instanz auch nur einmal machen


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Unflamed schrieb:


> Dann dürfte man aber jede instanz auch nur einmal machen



Das ist nicht das Selbe. Das ist Spielmechanik. Es ist hier anders, weil die Bosse ja schonmal im Spiel waren. Sie hätten ja mal neue Bosse enwerfen können, also andere Modelle nehmen.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (16. November 2010)

ich werf einfach mal eine weitere frage in den raum:

wer ist eigentlich Cenarius? was hat er so tolles gemacht und warum hat er so viele anhänger?


----------



## Blackwar1234 (17. November 2010)

Cenarius war ein Halbgott und war/ist der Patron der Druiden und Herr des Waldes

Die Tauren haben so einen Mythos der besagt das Cenarius aus dem Mond Mu'sha und dem Weißen Hirsch Apa'ro entstanden ist

Bei der ersten Invasion von Archimonde haben Tyrande und Malfurion um hilfe gebeten. Eigentlich hat er erst aus den Nachtelfen die heutigen Baumschmuser gemacht, als er ihnen geholfen hatte brachte er Ihnen den Weg der Natur oder des Waldes bei und lehrte sie diesen Druiden kram .


Er wurde bei Warcraft III von Grom Hellscream getötet, nachdem sein Teil der Horde mal wieder das Blut von Maggi getrunken hatte.


----------



## Tratog (17. November 2010)

Ne die Zentauren entstanden als sich ein anderer Bewahrer (sohn von Cenarius) sich mit Prinzessin Theadras (Maraudon endboss) paarte.


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

Tratog schrieb:


> Ne die Zentauren entstanden als sich ein anderer Bewahrer (sohn von Cenarius) sich mit Prinzessin Theadras (Maraudon endboss) paarte.



Und das Freiwillig? Die is so unhübsch xD

Im übrigen hat eigentlich Malfurion Cenarius um Hilfe gebeten, zu der Zeit war er ja noch sein Shan'do (Lehrer) Er hat sich dan mit den anderen halbgöttern besprochen und dan auf verschiedene art eingegriffen.


----------



## numisel (17. November 2010)

> Ah okay, wobei ich das ein wenig schade finde, bereits tote Bosse, einfach ohne jedwede Erklärung wieder zu verwenden.



Eigentlich sind die Bosse ja noch nicht tot. Sie sind ja erst dann tot, wenn sie es laut Lore sind. Wir spielen ja nicht immer die komplette Lore. Sonst müssten alle Anührer tot sein bei den vielen Städteraids. Tot sind diese vier erst nachdem wir sie im Zuge der Invasion gekillt haben.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die Bosse ja noch nicht tot. Sie sind ja erst dann tot, wenn sie es laut Lore sind. Wir spielen ja nicht immer die komplette Lore. Sonst müssten alle Anührer tot sein bei den vielen Städteraids. Tot sind diese vier erst nachdem wir sie im Zuge der Invasion gekillt haben.



Das halte ich für streitwürdig. Die Anführer müssen wir für einen Erfolg töten. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Quest, ein bestimmtes Gebiet oder eine Instanz. Es dient einfach der Spielmechanik. Geschichtlich gesehen, sind die Anführer logischerweise noch am Leben. Hier ist es doch aber so, dass es Instanzen gibt, wozu es unzählige Quests gibt. Beispiel Zul'farrak: Dort gibt es eine Quest, bei der wir Gaz'rilla töten müssen um der Kreatur eine Schuppe zu entreißen und das ist für mich ein Unterschied zu einem simplen Erfolg.


----------



## White_Sky (17. November 2010)

Tratog schrieb:


> Ne die Zentauren entstanden als sich ein anderer Bewahrer (sohn von Cenarius) sich mit Prinzessin Theadras (Maraudon endboss) *paarte*.



Never ever!

Das ist Stein! Wie soll das gehen? Bzw. mit dieser Körperform? 

PS: Außer die Prinzessin kann Gestalten annehmen.


----------



## StormofDoom (17. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Never ever!
> 
> Das ist Stein! Wie soll das gehen? Bzw. mit dieser Körperform?
> 
> PS: Außer die Prinzessin kann Gestalten annehmen.



...Er sah au nich gerade normal aus oder? Körper eines Hirschs, Oberkörper eines Nachtelfen, Hand aus Holz...


----------



## Speck-man (17. November 2010)

Btw die Bewahrer sind nicht zwingend söhne von cenarius, können auch "schüler" sein die von ihm berührt wurden (also nich mit dem finger oder so) und sich dadruch verändert haben.
naja also seltsame paarungen.... was soll man dazu sagen das gabs doch schonmal bei med'an?


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. November 2010)

naja vermutlich müssen wir wenn wir an  nachwuchs von nem halbgott und nem elementar  an  etwas anderem als traditionellen sex denken  xD

vielleicht ist das eher etwas was wie zb die entstehung der irdenen, durch magie und bisl basteln ala lego


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. November 2010)

bei med an halte ich es durch aus für möglich das er durch "normalen" sex gezeugt wurde erst durch einen männlichen ork und einer weiblichen draenai, und deren gemeinsammen tochter (garona) mit medivh(einem mensch) halt med an


----------



## White_Sky (17. November 2010)

Eine Frage: (Ich hab die Bücher nicht gelesen. Sorry, deswegen will ich es auch wissen.)

Warum haben die Orcs auf Draenor Velen gefangen genommen in/ am / wo auch immer Oshu'gun und ihn nicht gleich getötet, so wie Kil'jaeden es wollte? (Als die sich verkloppt haben)

PS: Zu den Draenei.
Die armen Individuen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. November 2010)

der vater von thrall durotar und sein clan nahmen velen gefangen allerdings wiedersprach es durotars ehrgefühl einem der ohne jeden kampf und unbewaffnet gefangen genommenen zu töten. dazu kamm das es ihm "gestunken" hat das nerzul ihn wie einen lakeien behandelt hat


----------



## White_Sky (17. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> der vater von thrall durotar und sein clan nahmen velen gefangen allerdings wiedersprach es durotars ehrgefühl einem der ohne jeden kampf und unbewaffnet gefangen genommenen zu töten. dazu kamm das es ihm "gestunken" hat das nerzul ihn wie einen lakeien behandelt hat



Und wieso gefangen nehmen und nicht gleich sofort(!) töten?


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. November 2010)

weil nerzul geheimnisse aus velen quetschen wollte, oder ihm kil jeaden als geschenk verpackt zu überreichen


----------



## White_Sky (17. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> weil nerzul geheimnisse aus velen quetschen wollte, oder ihm kil jeaden als geschenk verpackt zu überreichen



Aha ok Danke.


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. November 2010)

naja nerzul sollte ja für kiljeaden die draenei auslöschen, und ihm war klar das die draenai mächtige und gefährliche feinde waren und da velen der anführer der draenai ist dieser auch viele geheimnisse kannte wodurch sie dann unter geringeren verlusten die draenai hätten auslöschen können

dazu kommt das nerzul kiljaeden gefallen will. und kiljaeden deutlich gemacht hat das er nen mords haß auf velen hat


----------



## Ghost259 (18. November 2010)

Das ist falsch. Ner´zhul wusste überhaupt nicht das Kil´Jaeden dahinter steckt. Er sprach immer als Ner´zhuls verstorbene Frau in Visionen und Träumen zu ihm.
Diese hat ihm dann erzählt,dass die Draenei feindseelig seien und das es der Wunsch der Ahnen ist,(welche SEHR von den Orcs respektiert wurden)dass die Draenei ausgelöscht werden.

Jenes hat Ner´zhul geglaubt. Bis er irgendwann nach Oshu´gun ging, diesmal durch eine Vision von einem echten Ahnen der ihm sagte das sie leiden. Oshu´gun ist übriegens das erste Schiff der Draenei als sie von Argos fliehen mussten.Er war für Orcs und Draenei heilig. Als er dann dort ankommt und endlich die Wahrheit erfährt, wird er dann aber von Gul´dan gefangen genommen, seinem damaligen Schüler.Dieser hatte nämlich den Trick von Kil´jaeden durchschaut und selbst Kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen.Allerdings ist er wie wir wissen um eingies skrupelloser und ihn interessierte nur die Macht die ihm versprochen wurde.

Aber um zur Frage zurück zu kehren, ziemlich sicher hatte Kil´Jaeden und die anderen Anführer, Archimonde und Sargeras besondere Pläne für ihren alten Freund. Der hat sie schließlich so gesehen verraten als Sargeras auf Argos erschien und die anderen Eredar zu seiner brennenden Legion machte. Und den haben sie dann ja auch durch unzählige Welten gejagt und verloren bis sie ihn dann irgendwann in Draenor wieder fanden.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Ghost259 schrieb:


> Der hat sie schließlich so gesehen verraten als Sargeras auf Argos erschien und die anderen Eredar zu seiner brennenden Legion machte. Und den haben sie dann ja auch durch unzählige Welten gejagt und verloren bis sie ihn dann irgendwann in Draenor wieder fanden.



Aber erst seit BC ist die Geschichte so rum. Zuvor war es in den Geschichten von Chris Metzen, Sargeras der von den Eredar verdorben wurde, erst mit BC war es andersherum und das auch nur, weil Chris Metzen die Geschichte damals vergessen hatte  ...seitdem ist es eben andersrum...das ganze ist bekannt als _Metzen's Lore Trainwreck_


----------



## C0deX (18. November 2010)

Was treibt der Scharlachroten Kreuzzug eigentlich in Cata? Die Geißel ist geschlagen aber die Verlassenen sind stark wie nie zuvor.

Weiß Taelan Fordring mittlerweile das sein Vater nicht gestorben ist?

Wir er sich vom Kreuzzug abwenden und einen eventuellen neuen Paladinorden mit seinem Vater gründen?


----------



## Raitachi (18. November 2010)

C0deX schrieb:


> Was treibt der Scharlachroten Kreuzzug eigentlich in Cata? Die Geißel ist geschlagen aber die Verlassenen sind stark wie nie zuvor.
> 
> Weiß Taelan Fordring mittlerweile das sein Vater nicht gestorben ist?
> 
> Wir er sich vom Kreuzzug abwenden und einen eventuellen neuen Paladinorden mit seinem Vater gründen?



Tirion ist doch gar nicht tot. Taelon erkennt iwann selber das der scharlachrote kreuzzug falsch handelt und versucht die ordensmitglieder davon zu überzeugen wird dann dabei aber wahnsinnig


----------



## Vrocas (18. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Garona, mörderin von König Lyane, also dem damaligen König von Sw und Halb Mensch halb Orc



Garona war doch halb draenei halb orc.


----------



## numisel (18. November 2010)

> Aber erst seit BC ist die Geschichte so rum. Zuvor war es in den Geschichten von Chris Metzen, Sargeras der von den Eredar verdorben wurde, erst mit BC war es andersherum und das auch nur, weil Chris Metzen die Geschichte damals vergessen hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit mir bekannt ist, waren es die Nathrezim, die Sargeras wahnsinnig machten, nicht die Eredar. Aber ich beschäftige mich auch erst seit BC richtig mit der Geschichte. Also wenn sich bis dahin was geändert hat, dann sorry, mein Fehler.




> Weiß Taelan Fordring mittlerweile das sein Vater nicht gestorben ist?



Taelan ist bereits in Classic während einer Quest von Isilien getötet worden. Er weiss also, dass sein Vater lebt, aber er hatte nichtmehr viel davon, weil er starb bevor er ihn getroffen hat.

Das mit dem Kreuzzug ist so eine Sache.


Spoiler



Balnazzar und Mal'Ganis haben aus Wut und Rache alle Anführer des Crusades getötet und wiederbelebt. Sie nennen sich in Cata jetzt "The Risen" und sind jetzt, ironischerweise, selber Untote. Stratholme haben sie komplett verloren, aber sie sind dafür Richtung Westen vorgedrungen. Auch Tyrs Hand ist gefallen und Untod geworden.


----------



## Vrocas (18. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, waren es die Nathrezim, die Sargeras wahnsinnig machten, nicht die Eredar. Aber ich beschäftige mich auch erst seit BC richtig mit der Geschichte. Also wenn sich bis dahin was geändert hat, dann sorry, mein Fehler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isilien? Sind wir jetzt in herr der ringe or wat :O?


----------



## Manaori (18. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Isilien? Sind wir jetzt in herr der ringe or wat :O?



Das war Ithilien


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, waren es die Nathrezim, die Sargeras wahnsinnig machten, nicht die Eredar. Aber ich beschäftige mich auch erst seit BC richtig mit der Geschichte. Also wenn sich bis dahin was geändert hat, dann sorry, mein Fehler.



Ja, jetzt geht die Geschichte so. Die ursprünglich Geschichte war allerdings, dass die Eredar die absolut Bösen waren und Sargeras verderbt haben. Wie egsagt, Metzen hat seine eigene Geschichte vergessen und als BC raus war, musste er eingestehen, dass er einen Fehler gemacht hat, den plötzlich war Sargeras von den Nathrezim verderbt worden, die Erdar früher nett und von Sargeras korrumpiert

Früher auf der WoW-History Seite

_Though Sargeras' nearly limitless powers were more than enough to defeat the vile eredar, he was greatly troubled by the creatures' corruption and all-consuming evil. Incapable of fathoming such depravity, the great Titan began to slip into a brooding depression. Despite his growing unease, Sargeras rid the universe of the warlocks by trapping them within a corner of the Twisting Nether.

_Dann auf der BC-Seite

_early twenty-five thousand years ago, the eredar race arose on the world of Argus. They were extremely intelligent and had a natural affinity for magic in all its myriad forms. Using their gifts, they developed a vast and wondrous society. _ _Unfortunately the eredar's accomplishments caught the attention of Sargeras, the Destroyer of Worlds. He had already begun his Burning Crusade to eradicate all life from the cosmos, and he believed that the brilliant eredar would be pivotal in leading the vast demonic army he was gathering. Thus, he contacted the eredar's three most prominent leaders: Kil'jaeden, Archimonde, and Velen. In exchange for the loyalty of the eredar race, Sargeras offered untold power and knowledge._

Stellungnahme Chris Metzen:

_Right To be totally up-front with you guys, it's my bad, straight up. The obvious lore contradiction with Sargeras and his encounter with the eredar was clearly documented in the Warcraft III manual. I wrote those bits about four years ago, and to be totally honest, I simply forgot. Genius, right? With my excitement to get the draenei up to speed and root them more firmly in the setting, I forgot to do my homework and go back over my earlier writing. I can assure you, no ones more crushed about this mistake than I am. Ive spent the last few days kicking my own ass over this one. Sucks to fail. It may not always be evident, but we take this story stuff really seriously at Blizzard. It's been one of my personal missions at this company to maintain a high level of integrity throughout the Warcraft game setting (all of them, actually) and I think weve done a pretty decent job of upholding the continuity over the years. _

Quelle


----------



## Vrocas (18. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das war Ithilien



klasse buch, klasse film.... einfach genial


----------



## Shaila (18. November 2010)

Ja, es ist bestätigt das es einen massiven Lorebruch bei der Eredar - Geschichte gibt. Schade, aber es geht ja nun halbwegs.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist bestätigt das es einen massiven Lorebruch bei der Eredar - Geschichte gibt. Schade, aber es geht ja nun halbwegs.



Hätte sich der Herr Metzen einfach mal das Warcraft 3 Handbuch durchgelesen, wäre ihm das nicht passiert xD


----------



## Mirano (18. November 2010)

mal ne frage? was hats mit dem pfad der titanen auf sich? also der, der druch drachenöde und sturmgipfel geht


----------



## Shaila (18. November 2010)

Mirano schrieb:


> mal ne frage? was hats mit dem pfad der titanen auf sich? also der, der druch drachenöde und sturmgipfel geht



Spontan fällt mir ein, dass der Pfad viel länger ist, als das was man auf den ersten Blick sieht. Er geht sogar bis weit ins Meer hinein! Er wurde wohl bei der Teilung der Welt mit zerstört. Wofür die Titanen ihn gebraucht haben ist eine gute Frage. Jedenfalls scheint er wichtig genug zu sein um einen Titanenwächter auf ihm patroillieren zu lassen. Dann liegt ein wichtiger Punkt wie der Wyrmruhtempel auf dem Pfad und er führt hin bis zum Titanengefängnis Ulduar.


----------



## White_Sky (18. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist bestätigt das es einen massiven Lorebruch bei der Eredar - Geschichte gibt. Schade, aber es geht ja nun halbwegs.



War eher ein dummer Fehler die Naaru einzufügen. Kommen von oben, beten das Licht an, wollen Legion stürzen, haben Dimensionsschiffe (auch wenn die so schrottig rüberkommen), sind zusammen mit den Draenei schon über 25000 Jahre lang zusammen und man weiß immernoch nix von ihnen, Schöpfer (falls sie einen haben) bzw. ihre Erschaffung ist Unbekannt, bräunen sich mal so richtig am Ende ihrer Licht-Lebensspanne und finden es auch noch scheiße, bzw. ihr Schöpfer scheint wohl ein Verrückter zu sein.

Das ist kein Lichtwesen, dass ist ein leuchtendes Windspiel! 

WAS KÖNNEN DIE?!

Ja das Thema ist so schön.


----------



## KodiakderBär (18. November 2010)

ähm  ghost 259 is nich ganz richtig was du sagtest aanfangs erschien kiljaeden wirklich als die verstorbene frau von nerzul, die ihm eröffnete das sie von einem sehr mächtigen und gütigen wesen die möglichkeit erhällt nerzul vor der "gefahr" der draenai zu warnen. nerzul bittete das er dieses wesen selbst kennen lernen und von ihm lernen wollte. dieser wunsch wurde ihm erfüllt und kiljaeden benutzte danach dann nich mehr diese illusion und erschien nerzul selbst. zum zeitpunkt als velen kurzzeitig von durotar gefangen genommen wurde erschien nerzuls gefährtin ihm schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## KodiakderBär (18. November 2010)

glaub hab irgend wo mal gelesen das dieser pfad bis zum strand der uralten geht oder wie dieses pvp ding heißt, vermute das sollte ne art schnellstraße oder so zu dem artefakt was dort ist sein


----------



## numisel (18. November 2010)

> Isilien? Sind wir jetzt in herr der ringe or wat :O?



http://www.wowwiki.com/Isillien Der da ist nicht ganz Ithilien 


Der Pfad der Titanen führt angeblich von Ulduar bis zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Warum, weiss man nicht und wird man vermutlich auch nicht wissen, bis die Titanen es einem sagen. Vermutlich sollte er als eine Art Schnellverbindung zwischen zwei Gefängnissen dienen. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass der Brunnen auch ein Gefängnis ist.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> http://www.wowwiki.com/Isillien Der da ist nicht ganz Ithilien
> 
> 
> Der Pfad der Titanen führt angeblich von Ulduar bis zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Warum, weiss man nicht und wird man vermutlich auch nicht wissen, bis die Titanen es einem sagen. Vermutlich sollte er als eine Art Schnellverbindung zwischen zwei Gefängnissen dienen. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass der Brunnen auch ein Gefängnis ist.



Ich auch...schon alleine wegen der Stimme die zu Aszhara sprach und ihr Rettung versprach bei der Explosion des Brunnes


----------



## MewMewMewtu (18. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass der Brunnen auch ein Gefängnis ist.



Ok mal ne Frage: Würdest du einen der Gerissensten und kaltblütigsten Mörder der Welt unter dem größten Waffenlager der Welt einsperren?

Wenn du einen alten Gott unter der größten Energiequelle Azeroths einsperren würdest, könntest du ihn auch gleich mit Nuklearwaffen bestücken und auf die Welt loslassen.

Das ist meine Meinung. Bin für Kritik immer offen.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ok mal ne Frage: Würdest du einen der Gerissensten und kaltblütigsten Mörder der Welt unter dem größten Waffenlager der Welt einsperren?
> 
> Wenn du einen alten Gott unter der größten Energiequelle Azeroths einsperren würdest, könntest du ihn auch gleich mit Nuklearwaffen bestücken und auf die Welt loslassen.
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung. Bin für Kritik immer offen.



Also ich bin der Meinung der Brunnen der Ewigkeit wurde erst dadurch zur größten Energiequelle Azeroths WEIL ein alter Gott darunter eingesperrt war (ist) und das Wasser "korrumpierte" um Einfluss auf die magiebegabten Wesen Azeroths zu gewinne...so wie einer Einfluss auf viele Wesen unter der Erde nahm, der andere auf die Silithiden usw....betrachtet mal es mal aus dieser Sicht, so ein langwieriger und verwinkelter Plan würde perfekt auf einen perfiden alten Gott passen


----------



## Elidias (18. November 2010)

Hast völlig recht MewMewMewtu. Ich denke auch nicht das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit ein Gefängnis war oder ist. Das es eine Verbindung zwischen Ulduar und dem Brunnen war klingt logisch. Aber war Ulduar früher denn ein Gefängniss? also im eigentlichen sinne? Man hat Yogg Saron da eingesperrt, schon klar. Aber ist Ulduar tatsächlich dafür gebaut worden oder diente es eigentlich einen anderen Zweck?


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Hast völlig recht MewMewMewtu. Ich denke auch nicht das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit ein Gefängnis war oder ist. Das es eine Verbindung zwischen Ulduar und dem Brunnen war klingt logisch. Aber war Ulduar früher denn ein Gefängniss? also im eigentlichen sinne? Man hat Yogg Saron da eingesperrt, schon klar. Aber ist Ulduar tatsächlich dafür gebaut worden oder diente es eigentlich einen anderen Zweck?



Ulduar wurde genau dafür gebaut, um Yogg Saron darin einzusperren.


----------



## numisel (18. November 2010)

> Ok mal ne Frage: Würdest du einen der Gerissensten und kaltblütigsten Mörder der Welt unter dem größten Waffenlager der Welt einsperren?
> 
> Wenn du einen alten Gott unter der größten Energiequelle Azeroths einsperren würdest, könntest du ihn auch gleich mit Nuklearwaffen bestücken und auf die Welt loslassen.
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung. Bin für Kritik immer offen.



Ich seh das ähnlich wie mein Vorposter.
C'thun war angeblich tot und wurde von den Aqir am Leben gehalten. Yogg-Saron, der angeblich Gefährlichste von allen Alten Göttern, wurde in Ulduar eingesperrt und bewacht von auserwählten Wächtern. Ein weitere liegt meiner Meinung nach in tiefem Schlaf unter Tirisfal, verursacht den Smaragdgrünen Alptraum und hat einige Hochgeborene wahnsinnig gemacht.
Unter dem Brunnen liegt dann auch noch einer. Dessen Körper speist den Brunnen. Er wird somit auf niedrigster Energiestufe gehalten, um es mal blöd auszudrücken, um nicht zu entkommen. Die Energie fließt in den Brunnen und somit zu den Sterblichen.

Jeder der Götter wurde anders gefangen gehalten. Vielleicht experimentierten die Titanen auch mit den Methoden und jeder dieser Götter ist ein Experiment für viele weitere Götter, die im Universum von Azeroth verstreut gefangen gehalten werden.


----------



## Nuxxy (19. November 2010)

Ich hab ne verstanden warum Illidan so böse ist, ich kenne zwar seine Story, aber da fand ich Dungeon Bosse teilweiße Böser, Illidan war so flauschig und zu kuschlig, und einfach nen kleinens weichei das geheult hat wenn man ihm seine Glaiven wegnimmt


----------



## KodiakderBär (19. November 2010)

naja das illidan als böse gillt liegt an seiner macht besessen heit. im krieg der ahnen tötete er mit seinen zaubern dämonen nahm aber keine rücksicht auf seine verbündeten. er tat ALLES um mehr macht zubekommen, zb lief er zu den dämonen über (vielleicht zum schein vielleicht auch nicht weis keiner so genau). als er dann in wc3 befreit wurde krallte er sich den schädel des guldan und wurde zu einem halb dämon
durch illidan wurden du blutelfen von der teufelsmagie abhängig und schluss endlich wurde illidan zum tyrannen in der scherbenwelt


----------



## StormofDoom (19. November 2010)

der erste Brunnen der Ewigkeit ist zerstört, über dem zweiten steht Nordrassil. Der Brunnen von Nordrassil aber entstand durch die Hand von Illidan, somit ist das nicht möglich, dass ein alter Gott ihn speist. 
Der erste war dort, wo nun der Mahlstrom liegt. Möglich, dass dort ein alter Gott eingesperrt ist/war, nur...wieso sollte die Große Teilung ihn dann nicht befreit haben?


----------



## Ykkandil (19. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also, zu zweiterem: Die Trolle zuerst. Wird, glaube ich, in der Timeline von WoW auf der Hauptseite angeschnitten. "Angezogen von den magischen Energien der Quelle der Ewigkeit siedelte sich ein nachtaktives Volk, die Trolle, an deren Ufern an." (nicht flamen wenn das jetzt nicht wortwörltich stimmt, ich schreibe aus dem Gedächtnis  ) Aus ihnen entwickelten sich, vermutlich begünstigt durch die Quelle, die Nachtelfen.


 Das steht auch in einem der Ingamebücher... ich glaube der Brunnen der Ewigkeit... apropo Ewigkeit ist auch ne Ewigkeit her seit ich das gelesen habe... sit eins der Bücher in Gadgetzan... frag mich aber nicht welches...

Was ihr ja alle Vergesst sind die Scarlets... die eigendlich eine Große Rolle in der WC und WoW Lore spielen... Ein Kumpel und ich haben uns eine Zeitlang mit den Scarlets beschäftigt. Und nun meine Frage... wieso bekommt ein verstoßener Paladin, welcher von Uther selbst ausgestoßen wurde, eine der mächtigsten Waffen von Azeroth in die Hand gedrückt, obwohl die Waffe eigendlich den Scarlets gehört... Man siehe das Event in Der Scharlachroten Kathedrale wenn man den Verdorbenen Ashbringer an hat... (Leider Rausgepatcht weil Naxx ja jetzt in Nordend rumschwebt und der Morgraine durch unseren Mountfarmfreund/feind Totenschwur ersetzt wurde.) Meines Erachten hat dieser Tirion a) Ashbrnger nciht verdient und b) soll er seine Pussykreuzzug schließen, da die ja alle mit einander kuscheln und sonst was noch (keine Weiteren Ausführungen). Der einzige Kreuzzug der einem Kreuzzug nahe kommt bis gleich kommt ist der Scharlachrote der zu Classic-(Naxx)-Zeiten auch eine Wichtige Rolle gespielt hat... Ihr könnt mich ruhig flammen, aberdas interessiert mich, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## KodiakderBär (19. November 2010)

die geschichte zum aschenbringer ist sehr gut im gleichnahmigen comic nachzuzlesen. zuerst wird die waffe vom vater vom chef der schwarzen klinge bei magni bronzebart in auftrag gegeben. nach erhalt der waffe schnetzelt der sich dann frei fröhlich durch die geißelhorden bis er irgend wann von seinem ältesten sohn hinterrücks ermordet wird(dabei wird der aschenbringer auch verdorben), kurz darauf löst sich der orden der silbernenhand in scharlachroter kreuzzug und agentumdämmerung auf der ältere sohn wird ein hohes tier beim kreuzzug, der jüngere bei der agentum dämmerung. in einer längeren geschichte kommt der jüngere sohn dann inbesitz des schwertes  und trifft unterwegs zur kapelle des hoffnungvollen lichtes auf tirionzum schluss des comics schickt kel tusat seine geißel horden gegen die kapelle wo der jüngere sohn sich selbst das schwert durch den körper jagt um es zu läutern. das schwert wird zwar nich gereinigt aber die untoten besiegt.
kel nimmt die leiche und den verdorbenen aschenbringer mit nach naxxramas und belebt ihn wieder wo wir ihn dann während classic zeit verdroschen haben. wie der aschenbringer dann  gereinigt wurde kann man sehen wenn man sich nen dk macht. da der chef der schwarzen klinge der jüngere sohn ist. am ende der start q reihe kommts dann zur zweiten schlacht um die kapelle wo am ende die todesritter befreit werden, der aschenbringer gereinigt wird und er in besitz von tirion fordring gelangt


----------



## Männchen (19. November 2010)

Ich habe storymäßig nie verstanden, wieso die Horde einen Bereich in Dalaran bekam, wo sie doch gegen deren Anhänger (auch heute noch) kämpfen.


----------



## Ykkandil (19. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> die geschichte zum aschenbringer ist sehr gut im gleichnahmigen comic nachzuzlesen. zuerst wird die waffe vom vater vom chef der schwarzen klinge bei magni bronzebart in auftrag gegeben. nach erhalt der waffe schnetzelt der sich dann frei fröhlich durch die geißelhorden bis er irgend wann von seinem ältesten sohn hinterrücks ermordet wird(dabei wird der aschenbringer auch verdorben), kurz darauf löst sich der orden der silbernenhand in scharlachroter kreuzzug und agentumdämmerung auf der ältere sohn wird ein hohes tier beim kreuzzug, der jüngere bei der agentum dämmerung. in einer längeren geschichte kommt der jüngere sohn dann inbesitz des schwertes und trifft unterwegs zur kapelle des hoffnungvollen lichtes auf tirionzum schluss des comics schickt kel tusat seine geißel horden gegen die kapelle wo der jüngere sohn sich selbst das schwert durch den körper jagt um es zu läutern. das schwert wird zwar nich gereinigt aber die untoten besiegt.
> kel nimmt die leiche und den verdorbenen aschenbringer mit nach naxxramas und belebt ihn wieder wo wir ihn dann während classic zeit verdroschen haben. wie der aschenbringer dann gereinigt wurde kann man sehen wenn man sich nen dk macht. da der chef der schwarzen klinge der jüngere sohn ist. am ende der start q reihe kommts dann zur zweiten schlacht um die kapelle wo am ende die todesritter befreit werden, der aschenbringer gereinigt wird und er in besitz von tirion fordring gelangt



Ich weiß... trotzdem gehört in meinen Augen der Ashbringer in die Hand eines Scarlets... Und nciht in die Hand einer Pussy, der mit allem was irgendwie lebend und intiligent ist (übertrieben) ins Bett geht...


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. November 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Ich weiß... trotzdem gehört in meinen Augen der Ashbringer in die Hand eines Scarlets... Und nciht in die Hand einer Pussy, der mit allem was irgendwie lebend und intiligent ist (übertrieben) ins Bett geht...



ich finde auch den Aschenbringer hätte jemand anderes verdient zu dem Zeitpunkt, andem Tirion ihn beommen hat. Doch jetzt finde ich, hätte er ihn verdient, immerhin ist er der Held von Nordend


----------



## Rukosh (19. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch mal, dass Elune irgendwann auftritt. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Elune so ziemlich das mächtigste Wesen des Warcraft-Universums ist. Ich halte sie für mächtiger als das Pantheon, und ausserdem halte ich sie auch für die Schöpferin der Naaru, die ja aus reinem Licht bestehen.
> Aber das wäre doch mal ein schönes Ende:
> Die gesamte Legion mit den Alten Göttern gegen Elune und eine Armee aus Naaru! Ich stell mir hier grad so eine Szene wie in Herr der Ringe am Schwarzen Tor vor
> 
> Und wir Spieler sind Sam und Frodo (Ja , wir rennen auch mit 25Mann in nen Berg und kämpfen gegen ein Wesen ,dass uns den einen Ring/anderen Ring klauen möchte und uns den Zeigefinger abbeißt..Ein super Ende für WoW UND wir können nicht mehr zocken und treiben zwangsweise mehr Sport  )


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. November 2010)

[


numisel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch mal, dass Elune irgendwann auftritt. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Elune so ziemlich das mächtigste Wesen des Warcraft-Universums ist. Ich halte sie für mächtiger als das Pantheon, und ausserdem halte ich sie auch für die Schöpferin der Naaru, die ja aus reinem Licht bestehen.
> Aber das wäre doch mal ein schönes Ende:
> Die gesamte Legion mit den Alten Göttern gegen Elune und eine Armee aus Naaru! Ich stell mir hier grad so eine Szene wie in Herr der Ringe am Schwarzen Tor vor
> 
> Und wir Spieler sind Sam und Frodo (Ja , wir rennen auch mit 25Mann in nen Berg und kämpfen gegen ein Wesen ,dass uns den einen Ring/anderen Ring klauen möchte und uns den Zeigefinger abbeißt..Ein super Ende für WoW UND wir können nicht mehr zocken und treiben zwangsweise mehr Sport  )



Ich denke Elune beschränkt sich bei ihren Taten eher nur auf Azeroth, man kann ihre Macht zwar noch auserhalb nutzen, aber so richtig anwesend ist sie nicht so. Ich denke mal Elune hat mit den Naruu nix am Hut, ihr ersten Auftreten hatten die in auf Argus und das ist schon ziemlich weit weg.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (19. November 2010)

Die alten götter kommen mit lvl100 *grins*, so nachm Motto:" Wenn Deathwing uns nicht killt, dann die Drei(die noch eingesperrrten)

Und meine Frage: Wie sind die Goblins entstanden?


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. November 2010)

Kleina schrieb:


> Die alten götter kommen mit lvl100 *grins*, so nachm Motto:" Wenn Deathwing uns nicht killt, dann die Drei(die noch eingesperrrten)
> 
> Und meine Frage: Wie sind die Goblins entstanden?



Wie sie genau entstanden sind kann ich dir jetzt net sagen, aber ich weiß, dass sie erstmal von Trollen auf Kezan versklavt wurden. Sie mussten in Minen arbeiten wo sie ein Erz abgebaut haben, das sie schlau gemacht hat. Also die Strahlung. Die haben dann Maschinen entwickelt und haben sich dann aus der Knechtschaft befreit.

Ich denke mal die Goblins stammen auch irgentswie von den Trollen ab. (Spitze Ohren, grüne Hautfarbe)


----------



## Kuisito (19. November 2010)

Meine Theorie: Durch die Versklavung in Minen, leideten sie an Vitamin D & Kalzium Mangel und sind nicht mehr gewachsen 



> Goblins have been around for a long time, but the creatures were reclusive. Long ago, the goblins were a native race of the Isle of Kezan,


----------



## snow117 (20. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Garona war doch halb draenei halb orc.



Halb Mensch,ein Viertel Draenei und ein Viertel Orc


Edit: Hupps das war dann wohl med´an den ich da meinte 
        Ja Garona war halb Draenei und halb Orc


----------



## Rukosh (20. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Never ever!
> 
> Das ist Stein! Wie soll das gehen? Bzw. mit dieser Körperform?
> 
> PS: Außer die Prinzessin kann Gestalten annehmen.



Du meinst wie Zeus?..
Dass sich sowas überhaupt in Euren Köpfen abspielt ist mir ein Mysterium


----------



## Luc - (20. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich finde auch den Aschenbringer hätte jemand anderes verdient zu dem Zeitpunkt, andem Tirion ihn beommen hat. Doch jetzt finde ich, hätte er ihn verdient, immerhin ist er der Held von Nordend



Wow, er hat uns gerezzt beim Lich King, mehr nicht, den Titel haben wir verdient, er nicht. 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Ykkandil (20. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Wow, er hat uns gerezzt beim Lich King, mehr nicht, den Titel haben wir verdient, er nicht.
> 
> MfG Luc -



Er hat uns nciht gerezzt das war Der Lk und sein Daddy... Tirion hat nen feuchhten Dreckgemacht...


----------



## Männchen (20. November 2010)

Wo hat Blizzard eigentlich die Mythologie der Nachtelfen her? Das Meiste wurde ja irgendwie aus dem realen Leben oder Literatur übernommen und leicht verändert. Frage deswegen, weil beim Film Avatar leichte Parallelen bei den Na'vi zu erkennen sind. Glaube kaum, das sich Cameron bei der Warcraft Lore bedient hat, sondern eher beide (Blizzard und Cameron) bei einer anderen Quelle.


----------



## No_ones (20. November 2010)

omg .. wie macht man die hyperlinks zu anderen seiten ohne einfach nur die seite dastehen zu haben ? xD .. in html schaff ich das aber hier bin ich iwie zu doof zu


----------



## numisel (20. November 2010)

> Ich habe storymäßig nie verstanden, wieso die Horde einen Bereich in Dalaran bekam, wo sie doch gegen deren Anhänger (auch heute noch) kämpfen.



Die Horde hat sogesehen keinen Teil bekommen. Vielmehr war es ein Kompromiss mit Rhonin, dass die Hochelfen und Blutelfen ein Distrikt bekommen. Theoretisch hätte man es wie in Shattrath machen können und beide zu Fraktionen machen können. Aber das wäre auch irgendwie blöd gekommen.


----------



## Luc - (20. November 2010)

Redrak schrieb:


> Von Arthas´Mutter hab ich keine Ahnung,in all den Büchern die ich gelesen habe und in Wc3 wird die mit keinem Wort erwähnt und Arthas Schwester (Prinzessin Calia Menethil) sollte Lord Prestor auch besser bekannt als Deathwing bzw. Todesschwinge heiraten,damit dieser die Macht über das Königreich bekommt.
> Deathwing hat mit seiner Magie natürlich die Anführer manipuliert weshalb es fast soweit gekomme wäre.
> 
> Und ich gehe davon aus dass Arthas seine Schwester später getötet hat oder hat töten lassen. Das weiß ich allerdings nicht genau,mehr weiß ich über die nicht.
> ...




Arthas' Mutter heißt Liane, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Luc -


----------



## snow117 (20. November 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Er hat uns nciht gerezzt das war Der Lk und sein Daddy... Tirion hat nen feuchhten Dreckgemacht...



Naja er hat Frostmourne zerschmettert wo dann die Seelen rauskamen und auch sein Vater (DER HAT UNS WIEDERBELEBT!),und dadurch das er die Seelen befreit hat konnten wir Arthas erst töten also hat er eigentlich ganz schön viel geleistet^^


----------



## Ykkandil (20. November 2010)

Ok... er hat verhindert das wir untote werden... und ihm dienen hätte ich auch nichts gegen... wäre mal was^^


----------



## Orthrus (20. November 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Ok... er hat verhindert das wir untote werden... und ihm dienen hätte ich auch nichts gegen... wäre mal was^^



Apropos Untote, die Verlassenen waren bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Bürger Lordearons und Opfer der Geissel.
Mit dem Tod Arthras bedient sich Sylvanas ja wohl der Valkyr, um den Fortbestand der Verlassenen zu sichern.
Bleibt die Frage, warum gibt es mit Cata keine untoten Orcs, Trolle, Elfen, usw. unter den Verlassenen?


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. November 2010)

wenn man auf der insel yojamba (zandalaristamm) steht und richtung festland blickt ist da links ein gigantisches tor im meer, was ist das?


----------



## Feindflieger (20. November 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn man auf der insel yojamba (zandalaristamm) steht und richtung festland blickt ist da links ein gigantisches tor im meer, was ist das?



Das Tor zu den Deathmines.


----------



## Lloigorr (20. November 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn man auf der insel yojamba (zandalaristamm) steht und richtung festland blickt ist da links ein gigantisches tor im meer, was ist das?


Das ist das Tor zu der Höhle, in der das Schiff in den Todesminen liegt.


----------



## Derulu (20. November 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> ...



Weil sich Kriegshäuptling Garrosh entschieden dagegen ausspricht, dass Sylvannas auf diese Art für "Nachwuchs" sorgt und es ihr explizit verbietet. Sie hält sich zwar nicht wirklich daran, allerdings wagt sie es nicht tote Mitglieder der Horde wieder zu beleben

und außerdem (Meneleus bitte den Spoiler nicht lesen)


Spoiler



weil die 3 Valkyr die sich den Verlassenen anschließen, nicht lange genug dabei sind. Sie haben gerade mal genug Zeit, einige tote Menschen im Silberwald wieder zu beleben, dann wird aber Sylvannas getötet und es bedarf der Opferung aller 3 Valkyr um sie wieder ins Leben zurückzuholen.


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

Muss....widerstehen....!!


----------



## Derulu (20. November 2010)

Ja, musst du, wenn du nichts über Sylvannas in Cataclysm erfahren willst


----------



## numisel (20. November 2010)

Aber soweit ich weiss gibt es mehr als nur drei oder vier Val'kyr bei der Horde. Auf wowwiki werden sie ab Cata als Forsaken eingetragen. Also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es ein paar mehr sein werden. 



Spoiler



Wäre doch blöd wenn man nur drei hätte und die fast sofort wieder sterben.


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

Der Elune Screen ist eben wieder in den offiziellen Foren aufgetaucht.

http://goingprogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/HLIC/dc555c007042c27f868f6eba4d7f4326.jpg


----------



## numisel (20. November 2010)

Damit verstärkt sich ja eine meiner Theorien, dass Elune die Mutter oder Eine der Naaru ist.

Allerdings könnte dies auch nur eine Manifestation sein, die sie heraufbeschworen hat, damit alle dies glauben 
Entweder sie ist, wie ich auch schon gesagt habe, ein Alter Gott und manipuliert die Nachtelfen wie C'thun die Aqir und Yogg-Saron die heutigen Faceless Ones manipulierte. Oder aber, wenn die Evolutionstheorie mit den Trollen stimmt, ist Elune einfach nur ein sehr mächtiger, aber dennoch nicht blutdürstiger Loa, also ein Trollgott wie Hakkar.

Oder aber die Naaru-Erscheinung ist einfach nur ein Platzhalter für irgendeine Questline, so wie es der von Azshara auch ist


----------



## phipush1 (21. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Damit verstärkt sich ja eine meiner Theorien, dass Elune die Mutter oder Eine der Naaru ist.
> 
> Allerdings könnte dies auch nur eine Manifestation sein, die sie heraufbeschworen hat, damit alle dies glauben
> Entweder sie ist, wie ich auch schon gesagt habe, ein Alter Gott und manipuliert die Nachtelfen wie C'thun die Aqir und Yogg-Saron die heutigen Faceless Ones manipulierte. Oder aber, wenn die Evolutionstheorie mit den Trollen stimmt, ist Elune einfach nur ein sehr mächtiger, aber dennoch nicht blutdürstiger Loa, also ein Trollgott wie Hakkar.
> ...




Irgendwann und irgendwo wurde mal von Blizzard gesagt, dass Elune die einzig wahre Göttin von Warcraft ist. Demnach kann sie keine Naaru, keine Loa und auch keine Alte Göttin sein. Gegen die Loa und die Alten Götter spricht übrigens auch, dass die Elunereligion Lichtkräfte nutzt (Mondpriesterinnen). Loa und Alte Götter gehören aber zum Schatten, oder auch zur dunklen Seite der Macht.


----------



## numisel (21. November 2010)

Wo bitte ist das nutzen von Tierkräften etwas Schattenhaftes? 
Denn genau das tun die Loapriester in Zul'Gurub und Zul'Aman. Nicht alle, das stimmt schon , aber viele von ihnen nutzen Teile der Natur. Und wer sagt denn, dass die Natur kein Licht beinhaltet? Gut okay, so betrachtet, könnte beinahe alles rückzuführen sein auf die Natur 
Und wer hat festgelegt, dass Alte Götter Schattenmagie nutzen? Sie nutzen Magie, sie nutzen verführende Magie, sie nutzen täuschende Magie, aber das ist kein Indiz für Schattenmagie (wer jetzt einen Kampflog von seinem letzten Yoggikampf posten will, bitte, tut es nicht! Das ist Spielmechanik!). Wenn du nach diesen Kriterien gehst, müssten Frauen auch fiese Schattenwesen sein 

Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, dass es soetwas wie die "einzig echte Göttin" selbst in WoW nicht vorkommt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (21. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wenn du nach diesen Kriterien gehst, müssten Frauen auch fiese Schattenwesen sein



ach sind sie nicht?! 

btt: ich hoffe dieses naarumodel bleibt nur ein platzhalter.
irgendeine nicht materielle erscheinung würde ich besser finden.


----------



## Lloigorr (21. November 2010)

Aber ist die naaru Erscheinung nicht eine nicht-materielle Erscheinung? Immerhin sind die naaru doch reine lichtwesen, oder? Außerdem denke ich nicht, dass das ein Platzhalter ist, weil auch der Name typisch naarumäßig ist mit dem Apostroph


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Irgendwann und irgendwo wurde mal von Blizzard gesagt, dass Elune die einzig wahre Göttin von Warcraft ist. Demnach kann sie keine Naaru, keine Loa und auch keine Alte Göttin sein. Gegen die Loa und die Alten Götter spricht übrigens auch, dass die Elunereligion Lichtkräfte nutzt (Mondpriesterinnen). Loa und Alte Götter gehören aber zum Schatten, oder auch zur dunklen Seite der Macht.



Wieso könnte Elune kein Naaru sein ? Was spricht dagegen ? Naaru verkörpern pures Licht und puren Schatten.


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. November 2010)

mmh wenn man bedenkt das ku´re im aufstieg der horde sagt das die naaru auf allenmöglichen planeten völkern helfen und so zu einer armee des lichts machen wollen, halte ich das für durchaus möglich das elune ein naaru sein könnte. auch ein indiz währe das zu den sonnenkriegern(paladinen) der tauren. es ist eine interesante wendung der geschichte und auch wenns bisher hieß das elune eine körperlose göttin ist, eine ECHTE götten würde sehr vieles dafür sprechen das sie einnaaru ist. auch wenn man bedenkt das laut der legenden die von elune in den krieg der ahnen büchern geschrieben ist das sie eine helle seite hat und eine dunkle die der nachtkriegerin. erinnert mich ein wenig an diese geschichte mit den leerengöttern


----------



## StormofDoom (21. November 2010)

Unter einem 'wahren Gott' verstehe ich (auch wenn ich persönlich an sowas nicht glaube ^^) ein nicht greifbares Wesen, dass jedoch Einfluss nehmen kann, wenn es denn möchte. Dies trifft weder auf die Naaru als auch die alten Götter nicht zu, (wobei ich grad nicht mehr weiß, ob diese Kristallform die wahre Form der Naaru ist oder etwas, zu dem sie sich entschließen müssen) ebensowenig auf die Loa.


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. November 2010)

hab mich eben vielleicht nicht ganz so ausgedrückt wie ich wollte.
ich meinte vielleicht haben mansche naaru so getan als währen sie "götter" wie im fall von elune. bei dermacht die bisher elune zugeschrieben wird auch kein wunder z.b. als sie tyrande vollkommen vor archimonde beschützt hat und dieser ihr nicht ein haar krümmen konnte so sehr er es auch versuchte. um ehrlich zusein haben wir relative wenig ahnung wie mächtig ein naaru überhaupt sein kann klar wir haben m´uru gekillt, nur wir haben keine ahnung ob er zu dem zeitpunkt geschwächt war oder sonst was und selbst wenn lässt das nur einen hinweis auf die untergrenze der kraft eines naaru zu.
je mehr ich drüber nach denke desto klarrer isses für mich das elune ein naaru ist, vermutlich von der macht auf einer stufe mit a´dal. genaureres kann man allerdings nur spekulieren


----------



## White_Sky (21. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Elune Screen ist eben wieder in den offiziellen Foren aufgetaucht.
> 
> http://goingprogamin...eba4d7f4326.jpg



Photoshop ftw!

A'dal (oder jemand anderes) draufklatschen ist jetzt nicht die Beste Idee. Und wenn Elune ein Naaru sein soll, bzw. die Naaru von Elune erschaffen wurden, warum sagt es A'dal (oder die anderen Naaru) nicht den Draenei und den Nachtelfen? Warum verheimlicht Elune dann ihre Existenz als Naaru? Tyrande kann doch mit Elune kommunizieren, es müsste schon längst bekannt gewesen sein, dass Elune ein Naaru ist. Außerdem soll sie die Nachtelfen nach ihren Vorbild (gilt auch für Cenarius) geformt haben und wo verdammt nochmal haben wir je einen weiblichen Naaru gesehen? (Oder funktioniert es bei denen so: Männlich + Männlich = Männlich? )

Es gibt viel zu wenig Anzeichen, dass Elune ein Naaru sein soll.

Nachtelfen stellen sich Elune ja als eine Nachtelfin vor, es wäre eine Beleidigung, wenn es nicht so wäre.
Hätte Blizzard Elune als ein Naaru darstellen wollen, hätten die es schon längst mit BC gemacht! Warum auch nicht? Es war sehr passend.

Aber wie ein Vorposter schon sagte, könnte es auch ein Platzhalter Modell sein.

PS: Meiner Meinung nach sind die 'Ach seht mich an, ich leuchte so geil'- Naaru alles Versager.


----------



## Luc - (21. November 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Er hat uns nciht gerezzt das war Der Lk und sein Daddy... Tirion hat nen feuchhten Dreckgemacht...



Nicht mal das hat er getan, siehst du.


----------



## Lloigorr (21. November 2010)

Vielleicht befand elune es nicht für wichtig, dass die nachtelfen wissen, dass sie ein naaru ist. Wozu sollte sie sagen: Hey Priesterinnen, ihr betet da nicht die mondgöttin an, sondern eine(n) naaru von vielen! 
Vielleicht ist das nicht von Belang gewesen bisher, aber dadurch, dass die draenai nach azeroth gekommen sind, hat sich dieser Umstand verändert. Immerhin sind die ja von den naaru gesegnet :-/ 

Oder denke ich zu simpel?


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Muss....widerstehen....!!



Ich habs gelesen, und bereue es.


----------



## White_Sky (21. November 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Vielleicht befand elune es nicht für wichtig, dass die nachtelfen wissen, dass sie ein naaru ist. Wozu sollte sie sagen: Hey Priesterinnen, ihr betet da nicht die mondgöttin an, sondern eine(n) naaru von vielen!
> Vielleicht ist das nicht von Belang gewesen bisher, aber dadurch, dass die draenai nach azeroth gekommen sind, hat sich dieser Umstand verändert. Immerhin sind die ja von den naaru gesegnet :-/
> 
> Oder denke ich zu simpel?



So stellst du dir den Naaru vor? Ein verräterisches Wesen, was Völker verarscht, nur um Propaganda für das Licht und ihre Armee betreibt?!
Dass "E'lune" die Nachtelfen schon über 10.000 Jahren angelogen haben sollte, sie sei nachtelfisch, um die Nachtelfen für sich zu gewinnen?! Und dass wiederrum, für ihre Armee des Lichts?! DASS(!) stellst du dir gerade an einem Naaru vor?!  ..... Obwohl man das den Naaru zutrauen könnte.

Außerdem wurde hier angesprochen, dass Elune die Schöpferrin der Naaru sein könnte, also gleichzeitig(!) ein Naaru und die Mondgöttin.

Ist A'dal ein (Halb-)Gott? Würde mich gerne mal Interessieren. Immerhn ist er der Anführer dieser Sippe, wenn ihr schon alle sagt, dass Naaru göttliche Lebewesen sind.

Und warum müssen Naaru unbedingt göttliche Wesen sein? Sie können auch 'Experimente von Dämonen/Titanen/Alten Gott gewesen sein oder 'Lichtanomalien der Leere' (was für ein Wort >.<).


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. November 2010)

die naaru schickten ja auch lange bevor sie velen und die draenai von argus evakuierten  son nen komischen stein , sie gaben sich nicht als naaru zuerkennen allerdings wurde dieser stein DIE wichtigste reliquie auf argus was darauf schlissen lässt das es deren religion/weltanschauung massgeblich beeinflusste und das BEVOR die eredar von den naaru erfurhren

dann ein weiterer hinweis elunes sense die sie der nachtelfe schickte die das eschental vor der bedrohung ausm teufelswald verteidigte.
immer wenn sie die sense benutzte tat sich ein spallt auf und worgen die ihr gehorschten und bei der verteidigung halfen kammen durch den spallt. das lässt darauf schlissen das elune zugang zu anderen planeten/paraleluniversen oder zeitlinien hat. 
und dann gibs noch die geschichte mit den wildekins(moonkins) die dicken eulen wurden von elune geschickt um bestimmte den nachtelfen heiligen stätten die verlassen sind zu schützen (erfährt man durch die q reihe in ruth theran

es wurde im buch aufstieg der horde gesagt das die naaru auf vielen planeten daran arbeiten eine armee für das licht aufzustellen um sie wenn sie dazu bereit ist die brennende legion zu besiegen. als die nachtelfen das erste mal konntakt  über ihre erste hohe priesterin hatten waren schon die grundlagen für xavius und azhara gelegt es währe viel zu gefährlich gewesen da schon zu offenbaren das ein naaru den nachtelfen hilft. wer weis was sageras dann für geschütze aufgefahren hätte er dachte ja das das bloß ein kleiner rückständiger planet ist
währe ihm klar gewesen das die naaru dort schon am arbeiten währen währe er woll viel heftiger vorgegangen da er bereits auf argus  ärger mit dennen hatte und sicherlich auch wusste was die seinem offizier kil jaeden für nen stress machten


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> So stellst du dir den Naaru vor? Ein verräterisches Wesen, was Völker verarscht, nur um Propaganda für das Licht und ihre Armee betreibt?!
> Dass "E'lune" die Nachtelfen schon über 10.000 Jahren angelogen haben sollte, sie sei nachtelfisch, um die Nachtelfen für sich zu gewinnen?! Und dass wiederrum, für ihre Armee des Lichts?! DASS(!) stellst du dir gerade an einem Naaru vor?!  ..... Obwohl man das den Naaru zutrauen könnte.
> 
> Außerdem wurde hier angesprochen, dass Elune die Schöpferrin der Naaru sein könnte, also gleichzeitig(!) ein Naaru und die Mondgöttin.
> ...



Moment, du magst das so auslegen, was ich für falsch halte. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass extrem wenig über die Naaru bekannt ist. Es ist auch bekannt, das Adal Personen wie Kadghar in ein unglaubliches Staunen versetzen kann. Es ist auch nicht bekannt, worin die wahre Macht der Naaru liegt. Es ist auch im echten Leben, das man wahre Erkenntnis oft nur durch viel Leid und Erfahrung erlangen kann. So heißt es auch, das man manchmal selbst in einen Abgrund blicken muss, um ihn verstehen zu können.

Es kann sein - wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das Elune ein Naaru ist -, dass sie die Völker auf die sie trifft genau diese Erkenntnisse erlangen lassen will. Es könnte doch gut sein, dass es einfach nichts bringen würde, wenn sich Elune jetzt zeigen würde und sämtliche Geheimnisse lüften würde. Vielleicht wartet sie darauf, das die Sterblichen SELBST die Wahrheit erkennen. Das die Sterblichen SELBST und VON SICH AUS, aus freien Beweggründen so nach dem Licht und dem Guten streben, dass jegliche Zweifel von selbst verschwinden.

Denn die Legion kann nur von einer Armee besiegt werden, welche das Licht verkörpert. Ich sage extra "verkörpert". Es reicht nicht das Licht anwenden zu können. Vielleicht will Elune, das wir es verstehen, es begreifen. Deswegen zeigt sie sich noch nicht bzw. kann sie sich nicht zeigen, weil sonst der Weg zu dieser Erkenntnis versperrt werden würde und der Weg ist das Ziel.

Und es könnte durchaus sein das A'dal ein Halbgott ist, wir es aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht wissen.


----------



## numisel (21. November 2010)

Wieso muss sie denn gleich lügen? Die Nachtelfen haben sich selbst ein Bild von ihr gemacht, sie hat nie behauptet, sie sei Nachtelfe. Ach stammen die Nachtelfen nur aus der eigenen Überzeugung heraus von ihr ab, bewiesen ist da nichts.
A'dal ist auch kein Gott oder Halbgott. Er ist nichtmal der Chef der Naaru. Er ist einfach nur der Anführer der Sha'tar in Shattrath. Er kann zwar Leerhäscher onehiten, aber deshalb muss er nicht gleich der Chef von denen sein.


Wie gesagt, das sind ja allesn ur Theorien. Und was haben eigentlich so viele gegen Naaru? Man kennt sie ja kaum.


----------



## White_Sky (21. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Moment, du magst das so auslegen, was ich für falsch halte. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass extrem wenig über die Naaru bekannt ist. Es ist auch bekannt, das Adal Personen wie Kadghar in ein unglaubliches Staunen versetzen kann. Es ist auch nicht bekannt, worin die wahre Macht der Naaru liegt. Es ist auch im echten Leben, das man wahre Erkenntnis oft nur durch viel Leid und Erfahrung erlangen kann. So heißt es auch, das man manchmal selbst in einen Abgrund blicken muss, um ihn verstehen zu können.
> 
> Es kann sein - wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das Elune ein Naaru ist -, dass sie die Völker auf die sie trifft genau diese Erkenntnisse erlangen lassen will. Es könnte doch gut sein, dass es einfach nichts bringen würde, wenn sich Elune jetzt zeigen würde und sämtliche Geheimnisse lüften würde. Vielleicht wartet sie darauf, das die Sterblichen SELBST die Wahrheit erkennen. Das die Sterblichen SELBST und VON SICH AUS, aus freien Beweggründen so nach dem Licht und dem Guten streben, dass jegliche Zweifel von selbst verschwinden.
> 
> ...



Aber die Sterblichen sind viel zu Arrogant zum Verstehen. Vorallem Nachtelfen sollen sehr Arrogant sein und wie schon gesagt, es würde sie beleidigen, wenn Elune nicht nachtelfisch ist. Und wie soll man das Licht verkörpern? Jeder Sterbliche in WoW ist auch ein Individum und hat damit seine Eigene Vostellung, was das Licht ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob jeder Naaru individuell ist. So denkt ein Individum, der schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Licht gemacht hat, dass das Licht arrogant ist, z.B. "Paladin: Haha ich benutze göttliche Magie und du mikriger Schurke/Krieger/whatever nur deine Schwertchen." 
Und der Andere denkt, dass das Licht zur Bekämpfung von Schattenwesen dient, aber.... Naaru sind gleichzeitig Schattenwesen! (Leerengott). Soll ein Paladin/Priester jetzt Naaru töten gehen, weil sie noch 'deaktivierte' Leerengötter sind?!
Sollen die Paladine/Priester überhaupt Leerengötter töten gehen?! Es sind doch 'nur' verkappte Naaru, die wiederrum Lichtwesen sind. (Welcher sadistischer Vollidiot hat die Naaru so erschaffen?)
Also sag mir: Soll ein Paladin/Priester jetzt Naaru töten gehen, weil er der Meinung ist, dass Naaru getarnte Schattenwesen sind und damit etwas Gutes für das Licht machen wird? 

Wie reagiert Velen bzw. ein Draenei, wenn er einen Leerengott sieht?! Soll er ihn töten? Weil das ein Schattenwesen ist? Oder weiter Seelen saugen und in Leerwandler transformieren lassen, damit er wieder ein Lichtwesen sein kann? Aber wenn er den Leerengott jetzt in Ruhe lässt, weil er z.B. der Meinung ist, dass es 'nur' ein verkappter Naaru ist (was ja auch stimmt), dann lässt er etwas schattenaffines zu (er lässt zu, das der Leerengott die Ahnen weiter quält) und dass wiederrum passt nicht zum Lichtglauben. 

EDIT: Er hatte ja die Chance es irgentwie zu verhindern.

Aber wenn er jetzt der Meinung ist, den Leerengott zu töten (das wäre eig. ein Suizidversuch ), dann ist das etwas lichtaffines (weil das ja ein Schattenwesen ist). Aber dann würde er wiederum ein Lichtwesen (Naaru) töten und das wäre wiederrum schattenaffin.

EDIT: Was macht wiederum ein Leerengott, wenn er etwas lichtaffines sieht?!

Es ist die Individualität der Sterblichen, die es verhindert, dass Licht zu verkörpern. Soll A'dal jetzt Individualität verbieten? Das wäre wiederum schattenaffin. (Okay der Satz war wirklich zu weit hergeholt). 

EDIT: Wenn die Naaru einen mit Leiden und Selbstkenntniss zeigen wollen, was Was ist, dann ist dass doch eine schattenaffine Tat, weil die doch einen Leiden lassen und was wenn man nie die Selbstkenntniss erreicht?!

Just my 2 cent.


----------



## White_Sky (21. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wieso muss sie denn gleich lügen? Die Nachtelfen haben sich selbst ein Bild von ihr gemacht, sie hat nie behauptet, sie sei Nachtelfe. Ach stammen die Nachtelfen nur aus der eigenen Überzeugung heraus von ihr ab, bewiesen ist da nichts.
> A'dal ist auch kein Gott oder Halbgott. Er ist nichtmal der Chef der Naaru. Er ist einfach nur der Anführer der Sha'tar in Shattrath. Er kann zwar Leerhäscher onehiten, aber deshalb muss er nicht gleich der Chef von denen sein.
> Wie gesagt, das sind ja allesn ur Theorien. Und was haben eigentlich so viele gegen Naaru? Man kennt sie ja kaum.



Okay, du hast zwar recht, aber Tyrande kann doch mit Elune kommunizieren und Malorne und Cenarius haben die auch sicher gesehen. So viel ich weiß, formte Elune die Nachtelfen durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit nach ihren Vorbild(?)


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe in letzter Zeit das Rabenholdtanwesen auf Ehrfürchtig gebracht. Das ist eine Fraktion, wer die nicht kennt kann dem Link in meiner Signatur folgen. Jedenfalls befindet sich in der Höhle die zum Anwesen führt so eine Truhe mit einem leuchtenden Kristall drüber, weiss jemand was das ist?

Achja und die Wachen sagen mir dauernt: "Ihr seid bereit Shalandriya, meister Kang will euch sehen und euch vorbereiten." Nur dieser Meister Kang (Ein Orc in weißer Robe) sagt nichts zu mir.


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. November 2010)

die kiste ist früher für eine schurken klassenq gewesen. wenn man die truhe aufmachte kamm ein elite npc der nur sehr schwer allein zu killen war(hab das erst vor ca 4 monaten gemacht früher wars woll noch schwerer bzw unmöglich mit dem entsprechendem lvl) vermute das man früher bei dem mansche schurken gifte lernen konnte, nur da man heute die gifte direkt kauft und nicht mehr selbst herstellt ist der einfach rausgefallen und gammelt nur noch rum


----------



## numisel (21. November 2010)

> So viel ich weiß, formte Elune die Nachtelfen durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit nach ihren Vorbild(?)



Eigentlich ist nur bestätigt, dass sich ein nachtaktives Volk am Brunnen ansiedelte und durch die Nähe zu dieser magischen Quelle verändert wurde. Genau das ist aber auch mit den Aqir passiert, die sich in der Nähe von C'thun aufhielten. Sie wurden zu Quiraji. Und ebenso ging es den Wesen in Northrend, die später zu Faceless ones wurden (Vezax soll ja ein Titanenwächter namens Tyr sein).
Das würde wiederum die Theorie mit dem Alten Gott untermauern. Allerdings ist das nur eine Theorie, weil der Brunnen der Ewigkeit gut in ein gewisses Schema passen würde.




> Tyrande kann doch mit Elune kommunizieren und Malorne und Cenarius haben die auch sicher gesehen



Tyrande spricht zu Mutter mond und empfängt ihre Gebete. Sie dankt ihr auch dafür und trägt ihr Wort weiter. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen, dass Tyrande sowas wie einen Dialog mit Elune hatte. Selbst Visionen hatte sie meines Wissens nicht. Sie betet, ihre Gebete werden erhört und das wars. Wenns was anderes gibt, bitte, ich lass mich gerne überzeugen.
Auch weiss ich nicht, ob und wie genau das mit dem Treffen zwischen Elune und Malorne gemeint ist. Wir wissen ja nicht, wie sie sich fortpflanzen  Es könnte auch so sein, dass Malorne und Elune mit ihren Kräften ein neues Wesen erschaffen haben und das eben Cenarius war. Aufgezogen wurde Cenarius ja vermutlich von Ysera, da diese auch tiefe Gefühle für ihn hat.


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> die kiste ist früher für eine schurken klassenq gewesen. wenn man die truhe aufmachte kamm ein elite npc der nur sehr schwer allein zu killen war(hab das erst vor ca 4 monaten gemacht früher wars woll noch schwerer bzw unmöglich mit dem entsprechendem lvl) vermute das man früher bei dem mansche schurken gifte lernen konnte, nur da man heute die gifte direkt kauft und nicht mehr selbst herstellt ist der einfach rausgefallen und gammelt nur noch rum



Danke dir.


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. November 2010)

doch tyrande aht bereits visionen durch elune erhalten es geschieht zwar sehr selten aber im buch sturmgrim erhällt sie am anfang des buches eine vision

soweit ich weiß wurde elune von noch niemandem gesehen es heißt zwar das elune die mutter von cenarius ist. nur ist es dort ähnlich wie mit den zentauren keiner hat ne ahnung "wie" sie gebuhren worden oder so


----------



## Straußbu Olé (21. November 2010)

Ich vermute eher das Cenarius ein Kind von Ysera ist, sein Vater ist ja bekannt der weiße Hirschgott Malorne der im Krieg der Ahnen von Archimonde getötet wurde.Das würde zumindest erklären warum er einen so großen Einfluss auf den Smaragdgrünen Traum hat, das ist ja bekanntlich das Hoheitsgebiet des grünen Drachenschwarms und nicht von Mutter Mond.


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

Straußbu schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher das Cenarius ein Kind von Ysera ist, sein Vater ist ja bekannt der weiße Hirschgott Malorne der im Krieg der Ahnen von Archimonde getötet wurde.Das würde zumindest erklären warum er einen so großen Einfluss auf den Smaragdgrünen Traum hat, das ist ja bekanntlich das Hoheitsgebiet des grünen Drachenschwarms und nicht von Mutter Mond.



Das ist offiziell widerlegt. Cenarius ist kein Kind von Ysera, sie haben lediglich eine sehr enge Bindung. Nachzulesen auf der offiziellen (alten) Homepage.


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. November 2010)

die tatsache das ein alter gott denn brunnen der ewigkeit speißt kann durch aus gut möglich sein
die alten götter haben wie in der triologie des kriegs der ahnen beschrieben vorgehabt den brunnen als tor in die freiheit zu benutzen. es ist meiner meinung nach nicht auszuschließen das sie wie auch norgannon(pantheon) wissen über alle zeiten haben und daher auch von der legion erfahren haben und sie in in ihre pläne mit einzubinden. 
die aqir wurden zu quiray und neruber. beide von verschiedenen alten göttern. wenn man dann die doch recht komplizierten pläne der alten götter betrachtet und die entwiklung der nachtelfen VOR dem krieg der ahnen ist doch recht deutlich das die alten götter dort ihre finger mit im spiel hatten. insbesondere da azhara doch ohne probleme die götter vernommen hat als diese sich das erste mal offen an sie gewannt haben.


----------



## Straußbu Olé (21. November 2010)

Da Azeroth von den Titanen (neu)geformt wurde, würd ich eher drauf tippen das sie den Brunnen erschaffen haben.


----------



## numisel (21. November 2010)

Jo, dass sie den Brunnen erschaffen haben, bestreitet ja keiner. Aber ich bin halt der Meinung, dass der Brunnen das Gefängniss eines Gottes ist und diesem die Energie konstant abgezogen wird, um den Brunnen zu speisen. Vielleicht war eben dieser Gott dafür verantwortlich, dass Deathwing entkommen konnte.


----------



## Straußbu Olé (21. November 2010)

Das ein Gott Deathwing bei der Flucht aus der Elementarebene geholfen hat ist schon realistisch, dadurch konnten die Elementardiener der Alten Götter befreit werden und wieder Unheil über Azeroth verbreiten. Aber das ein Gott genug Macht besitzt um nebenbei den Brunnen der Ewigkeit zu speisen ist unrealistisch, zumal der erste Brunnen zerstört wurde was erst die Teilung Kalimdors(der Urkontinent) auslöste.Natürlich gibt es einen zweiten Brunnen der Ewigkeit aber der ist ein Witz gegen das Original, da er nur aus 2Phiolen Brunnenwasser erschaffen wurde.


----------



## Tilim (21. November 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> die tatsache das ein alter gott denn brunnen der ewigkeit speißt kann durch aus gut möglich sein
> die alten götter haben wie in der triologie des kriegs der ahnen beschrieben vorgehabt den brunnen als tor in die freiheit zu benutzen. es ist meiner meinung nach nicht auszuschließen das sie wie auch norgannon(pantheon) wissen über alle zeiten haben und daher auch von der legion erfahren haben und sie in in ihre pläne mit einzubinden.
> die aqir wurden zu quiray und neruber. beide von verschiedenen alten göttern. wenn man dann die doch recht komplizierten pläne der alten götter betrachtet und die entwiklung der nachtelfen VOR dem krieg der ahnen ist doch recht deutlich das die alten götter dort ihre finger mit im spiel hatten. insbesondere da azhara doch ohne probleme die götter vernommen hat als diese sich das erste mal offen an sie gewannt haben.



Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der Brunnen nicht von einem alten Gott gespeißt wird.
Der Brunnen kanalisiert die macht des wirbelnden Nether welcher alle Welten in WoW "umfließt".
Aus dem Nether erhalten auch Arkanmagier (gefiltert) und Hexenmeister (ungefiltert) ihre Macht.
Die Brennende Legion benutzt den Nether als "Autobahn" zwischen den Planteten. Sargeras wollte auch durch den Brunnen nach Kalimdor.


----------



## numisel (21. November 2010)

Ich meinte damit auch nicht, dass er dies freiwillig tut. Er wurde unter dem Brunnen angekettet und "ausgesaugt". Nachdem der Brunnen implodierte, war er zwar immer noch gefangen, aber seine Macht regenerierte sich langsam. Nach den 10.000 Jahren hatte er genügend Macht, um Deathwing zu befreien. Dieser befreite dann drei der vier Elementarfürsten, Diener der Alten Götter, die irgendwan nvielleicht den Alten Gott befreit hätten. Oder aber der Cataclysm sollte einfach nur die Sterblichen ablenken, damit er weiter Kraft schöpfen kann.


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

Ich denke jedoch nicht, das Todesschwinge je kontrolliert wurde oder auch kontrolliert wird. Er ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Spielfigur der alten Götter und die Tatsache, das die alten Götter solch eine mächtige Kreaur (Vielleicht eine der mächtigsten Azeroth) in den Wahnsinn treiben kann, macht einen schon nachdenklich.

EDIT:

Was ich sagen will, ist das sie ihn einfach nur als Terrorbestie verwenden, ihn aber nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## numisel (21. November 2010)

Deathwing kann man vermutlich am Einfachsten als Bauernopfer bezeichnen. Er wird verrückt gemacht, gegen seine alten Freunde gestellt und daraufhin getötet. Also ist er weg, die Aspekte gespalten und die Welt zerstört. Perfekte Vorraussetzung für weiteres Chaos!^^


----------



## Straußbu Olé (21. November 2010)

Ohne Frage sind die alten Götter überaus mächtig deswegen wurde sie Trotz einer Vielzahl von Titanen "nur" eingesperrt und nicht getötet, weil die Titanen zu "schwach" waren. In der Trilogie Krieg der Ahnen erwähnt Krasus das sogar Sargeras der Lord der Brennenden Legion um einen schnellen Tod betteln würde, sollten sich die Götter aus ihrer Gefangenschaft befreien.Ich gehe auch davon aus das wir Yogg Saron und C`tun noch öfters sehen werden, da es unwahrscheinlich ist das 25/40 Sterbliche eine Wesenheit einfachmal so töten, was selbst den Titanen nicht gelang.


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

Straußbu schrieb:


> Ohne Frage sind die alten Götter überaus mächtig deswegen wurde sie Trotz einer Vielzahl von Titanen "nur" eingesperrt und nicht getötet, weil die Titanen zu "schwach" waren. In der Trilogie Krieg der Ahnen erwähnt Krasus das sogar Sargeras der Lord der Brennenden Legion um einen schnellen Tod betteln würde, sollten sich die Götter aus ihrer Gefangenschaft befreien.Ich gehe auch davon aus das wir Yogg Saron und C`tun noch öfters sehen werden, da es unwahrscheinlich ist das 25/40 Sterbliche eine Wesenheit einfachmal so töten, was selbst den Titanen nicht gelang.



Das ist nicht richtig. Die Titanen waren den alten Göttern überlegen, sie konnten sie nicht töten, weil die alten Götter bereits unweigerlich mit dem Planeten verbunden waren. Hätten sie die Götter vernichtet wäre Azeroth, also der gesamte Planet in sich zusammengebrochen. Also haben sie die Götter einfach weit auseinander unter der Erde angekettet und sie verbannt. Yogg - Saron soll einer der mächtigsten Götter sein, drum wurden für ihn sogar dutzende Wächter und ein komplettes Gefängnis errichtet. Dennoch haben die Titanen die Macht der Götter unterschätzt, so konnte sich C'thun die Silithiden untertan machen und großen Schaden anrichten. Yogg - Saron hat sein gesamtes Gefängnis einfach übernommen und nahezu alle Wächter sind mittlerweile tot. Durch sein Blut "Saronit" sind unzählige gestorben, weil es die Geißel als Metall verwendet hat.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, den Einfluss der Götter vollkommen zu vernichten. Wenn es die Titanen nicht geschafft haben, wer soll es denn dann schaffen ? Außerdem kontrollieren sie doch permanent große Teile der Welt. Man denke an die vielen Schattenräte die sich wie eine Seuche durch die Horde und die Allianz ziehen. Man muss sich fragen wie weit ihre Macht reicht (die der Götter) und ob man sie generell aufhalten kann oder ob nur die Zerstörung Azeroth 100%ige Sicherheit vor den Göttern gewehrleisten kann.

Und ja, ein Titan allein wäre vollkommen machtlos gegen einen alten Gott im Zweikampf. Selbst mit ihrer Überzahl fielen viele Titanen beim Kampf gegen die Götter.


----------



## Lloigorr (22. November 2010)

Oh vielen dank. Jetzt habe ich wirklich wieder Lust, ulduar zu spielen  
Aber der schattenrat ist ja in letzter Zeit nur so einflussreich geworden, weil c'thun sich mit cho'gall verbunden hat. Dadurch ist er mobiler, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Shaila (22. November 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Oh vielen dank. Jetzt habe ich wirklich wieder Lust, ulduar zu spielen
> Aber der schattenrat ist ja in letzter Zeit nur so einflussreich geworden, weil c'thun sich mit cho'gall verbunden hat. Dadurch ist er mobiler, würde ich sagen.




Mag sein aber der Rat war schon immer ziemlich mächtig. Jedoch frage ich mich ob sie aus freien Stücken oder aber aus Kontrolle heraus handeln.


----------



## AbaraiBenji (23. November 2010)

Hi ich verfolge der Thread jetzt schon seit längerem und hab jetzt wieder richtig lust zu spielen.
Deshalb meine Frage: 
Habt ihr Vorschläge durch welche Gebiete ich leveln sollte wenn ich möglichst viel von der Lore mitbekommen will?
Oder vielleicht noch bestimme Questreihen zu empfehlen?


----------



## Shaila (23. November 2010)

AbaraiBenji schrieb:


> Hi ich verfolge der Thread jetzt schon seit längerem und hab jetzt wieder richtig lust zu spielen.
> Deshalb meine Frage:
> Habt ihr Vorschläge durch welche Gebiete ich leveln sollte wenn ich möglichst viel von der Lore mitbekommen will?
> Oder vielleicht noch bestimme Questreihen zu empfehlen?



Das musst du andere Fragen, da sich Morgen die komplette Welt verändert und ich ÜBERHAUPT NICHT weiss, in welcher Art und Weise, kann ich dir darüber nicht sagen. Das ist auch nicht Inhalt des Threads.


----------



## Endirioss (23. November 2010)

AbaraiBenji schrieb:


> Hi ich verfolge der Thread jetzt schon seit längerem und hab jetzt wieder richtig lust zu spielen.
> Deshalb meine Frage:
> Habt ihr Vorschläge durch welche Gebiete ich leveln sollte wenn ich möglichst viel von der Lore mitbekommen will?
> Oder vielleicht noch bestimme Questreihen zu empfehlen?



wenn du ein Freund der Tauren bist empfehle ich dir Tausend Nadeln als goblin und Blauer drachenschwarm fan empfehle ich dir Azshara....btw... eigentlich kann man keines der gebiete besonders empfehlen da alle verändert wurden und deshalb auch die gesammte Story von einem gebiet zu einem Fluss zusammen gefasst wurden...
btw meneleus ich empfehle dir Silberwald x)
tut mir leid das ich den off topic unterstützt habe *schäm*


----------



## Derulu (23. November 2010)

Endirioss schrieb:


> btw meneleus ich empfehle dir Silberwald x)



Das tu ich auch, ich empfehle Meneleus auch, einen UD zu erstellen und zumindest bis er den Silberwald durch hat, zu questen, so wie es generell alle Sylvannas-Fans machen sollten.

BTT:

Stimmt, das hatte ich vergessen. Krasus erwähnt tatsächlich im Krieg der Ahnen, dass Sargeras um einen schnellen Tod betteln würde, sollten die alten Götter jemals wieder frei durch Azeroth wandeln (und Sargeras begegen natürlich xD)


----------



## MasterCrain (23. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hatte ich vergessen. Krasus erwähnt tatsächlich im Krieg der Ahnen, dass Sargeras um einen schnellen Tod betteln würde, sollten die alten Götter jemals wieder frei durch Azeroth wandeln (und Sargeras begegen natürlich xD)



Allerdings sprach er dabei immer von drei. Möglicherweise wäre einer allein nicht so gefährlich für Sargeras.


----------



## Derulu (23. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Allerdings sprach er dabei immer von drei. Möglicherweise wäre einer allein nicht so gefährlich für Sargeras.




Naja, die ganzen alten Götter Azeroths waren wohl nur 5, trotzdem fielen unzählige der "niederen" und einige der "höheren" Titanen beim Kampf gegen sie. Interessante Geschichte


----------



## phipush1 (23. November 2010)

> so konnte sich C'thun die Silithiden untertan machen


Hier muss man erwähnen, dass die Titanen dachtetn, C'thun wäre schon tot. Leider war er nur schwer verwundet und hat sich in der Wüste verkrochen und hat dann diese Silithiden erschaffen, als treue Diener.


----------



## numisel (23. November 2010)

Er hat die Silithiden nicht erschaffen, er hat die Aqir, die ihn am Leben hielten, verändert und so angepasst an seine Vorstellungen. Aber dass er fast tot war, das wussten die Titanen wirklich nicht, da haste recht.


----------



## Livien (29. November 2010)

Oder mal noch 'ne weitere Frage:
[font="arial, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
_Korialstrasz[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]aka Krasus ist ja bekanntlich 'nen roter Drache....Also halt rot....Also eben ein "rooooter" Drache..Halt einer dieser Primärfarben....Rot._

_Jedenfalls steht er ja da oben auf dem Tempel in Nordend neben seiner Ollen Alextrasza rum. Und nach dem kleinen Video an der Pforte des Zorns, sieht man ja nach dem Eingriff der Drachen Alextrasza, mit ihrem Korialstraz._
_Und....bezeichnet mich als farbenblind.....Aber ist der nicht da ingame einer der Bronzedrachen? Das verwirrt mich _.


----------



## Luc - (29. November 2010)

Das fag ich mich auch, hab mir das Video gerade auch an geschaut, scary.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Manaori (29. November 2010)

Also, ich vermute, dass es sich da um einen Fehler handelt... Dass da die Designer im Video was verhaut haben oder so *g* Weil dass er rot ist,steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## Shaila (2. Dezember 2010)

Habe einige Fragen zu den aktuellen Ereignissen rund um die Weltveränderungen.



Spoiler



1. Im Steinkrallengebirge verbündet man sich ja mit den Grimmtotem und in anderen Gebieten bekämpft man sie. In Tausend Nadeln hilft man wiederrum Magatha Grimmtotem, sogar als Hordler. Wie kann man sich das bitte erklären ?
2. Woher kommen die ganzen Gauner in Westfall ? Das habe ich irgendwie nicht durchblickt.
3. Woher haben die Defias Affen und wieso bekommen sie Hilfe von Ogern, gibt es da einen Hintergrund ? Oder ist es so schlicht wie es durch die Questreihe dargestellt wurde ?


----------



## Elidias (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Meneleus01

zu1. Die Grimmtotem sind im allgemeinen Feinde der Tauren, weil Magatha Grimmtotem Cairne Bluthuf getötet hat. Auch Garosh Höllenschrei (neuer Kriegshäuptling der Horde) ist mit den Grimmtotems verfeindet, weil Magatha ihm den Sieg über Cairne "streitig gemacht" hat. Vielleicht sind die Quests eine Art Spionage gegen die Grimmtotem? Hast du den Questtext gelesen? Wäre die einzige Erklärung die mir spontan einfällt...

zu2. Die Gauner in Westfall sind alle anhänger der Defias. Die Defias sind Schurken und Ganoven. Haben z.B. auch die Frau von König Varian Wrynn auf dem gewissen. Gauner gibts überall. In WoW haben sie sich ahlt zusammengeschlossen und sich "Defiasbruderschaft" genannt^^

zu3. Oger können auch Gauner sein. die kamen zwar ursprünglich mit aus Draenor, waren aber nie wirklich verbündete der Horde. Sie sind mit nach Azeroth gekommen (zumindest teilweise) und machen halt hier ihre Sachen. Also, da gibts nicht wirklich ein Bündniss

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Wenn jemand etwas besser weiß als ich, lass ich mich gern verbessern


----------



## gradof (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey hab mal ein Frage über die Welt von Warcraft.

Östlich von den östlichen Königreichen liegt ja das Verbotene Meer.
Nun frage ich mich warum ist das "verboten"?
Ist das nur ein Eigenname oder hat das irgendeinen Hintergrund ?


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2010)

@Meneleus

ad 1) im Steinkrallengebirge haben die Grimmtotem und die Allianz einen Pakt gegen die Horde geschlossen, darum hilfst du ihnen als Allianzspieler dort, während du auch sonst mit ihnen verfeindet bist(die Grimmtotem sind mit allen verfeindet inzwischen). Die Horde hilft Magatha Grimmtotem, da man ja den Tauren hilft und Magatha hier auch die Tauren bzw. dich "unterstützt" weil die Grimmtotem in Tausen Nadeln von ihrem Neffen geführt werden, den sie eigentlich verstossen hat und sie die Führung über diesen Teil ihres Stammes wieder zrucükhaben will.

2 und 3 kann ich dir nicht beantworten, weil ich keine Allianz spiele und von daher keinen Einblick in die Questgeschichte der Allianz hab


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (4. Dezember 2010)

gradof schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ein Frage über die Welt von Warcraft.
> 
> Östlich von den östlichen Königreichen liegt ja das Verbotene Meer.
> Nun frage ich mich warum ist das "verboten"?
> Ist das nur ein Eigenname oder hat das irgendeinen Hintergrund ?


Meines Wissens nach heisst es, das verbotene Meer, weil es große Gefahren birgt, welche sich als sehr mächtig herausstellten.
Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Medmius (4. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Habe einige Fragen zu den aktuellen Ereignissen rund um die Weltveränderungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2. Wie die Defias-Bruderschaft entstanden ist kann ich dir kurz beantworten. Die Stadt Sturmwind hat der Bruderschaft die Aufgabe gegeben, die Stadtmauern nach dem Krieg wieder aufzurichten. Als die Arbeit getan war, verlangten die Defias natürlich Geld, was jedoch nicht bezahlt werden konnte, weil die Stadt nichts mehr hatte. Um das Problem zu lösen, wurden die Bauarbeiter aus Sturmwind rausgeschmissen. Unter Van Cleef haben sich die verschiedenen Gruppen dann zusammengeschlossen und wurden zu Banditen.


----------



## Shaila (4. Dezember 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> 2. Wie die Defias-Bruderschaft entstanden ist kann ich dir kurz beantworten. Die Stadt Sturmwind hat der Bruderschaft die Aufgabe gegeben, die Stadtmauern nach dem Krieg wieder aufzurichten. Als die Arbeit getan war, verlangten die Defias natürlich Geld, was jedoch nicht bezahlt werden konnte, weil die Stadt nichts mehr hatte. Um das Problem zu lösen, wurden die Bauarbeiter aus Sturmwind rausgeschmissen. Unter Van Cleef haben sich die verschiedenen Gruppen dann zusammengeschlossen und wurden zu Banditen.



Meine Frage war ja nicht wie die Defias - Bruderschaft entstanden ist, das wusste ich. Danke an die anderen Antworten.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (4. Dezember 2010)

cairne ist tot? davon habe ich ingame aber nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommen, schade.
ich dachte nur es wäre ein gerücht.
wie genau ist das denn passiert bzw. was war der hintergrund?


----------



## Shaila (7. Dezember 2010)

Sicher haben schon einige den neuen Artikel hier auf buffed gelesen, welcher sich bereits um das nächste Addon handelt. Wer es noch nicht getan hat bitte hier klicken.

Es wird unter anderem gesagt, dass ein neuer Kontinet möglicherweise kommen könnte und das die geschichtlichen FEHLER (An die, welche diese als solche abstreiten) beseitigt werden sollen. Als erste Reaktion habe ich mich tierisch über diese News gefreut. Ich finde es gut, dass es Blizzard nicht egal ist, dass die Scherbenwelt und Nordend nun mehr vollkommen aus dem Rahmen fallen und vorne sowie hinten nichts mehr zusammenpasst.

Was denkt ihr wird sich Blizzard einfallen lassen ? Denkt ihr es könnte die lange prophezeite Ankunft der Pandarenen in Azeroth sein ? Der neue Kontinent Pandaria ? Was denkt ihr wird sich Blizzard einfallen lassen um die Geschichte ingame hinzubiegen ? Die Levelstufe von der Scherbenwelt runtersetzen z.B. oder doch eine Veränderung ähnlich wie jetzt in Cataclysm ? Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2010)

Blizz könnte sicherlich die Levelstufen von Draenor und Nordens runtersetzen. 

Das würde aber nichts dran ändern, daß die dort spielbaren geschichtlichen Ereignisse zeitlich vor Cata spielen.

Also müssten die Level entweder bei unter Level 1 anfangen oder man müßte Draenor und Nordend in der jetzigen Form, genauso wie jetzt Kalimdor und Östliche, löschen und in geschichtlich aktueller Form komplett überarbeiten.

Edit:
An alle die von geschichtlichen Fehlern reden.

Die Geschichte ist absolut korrekt. Allein im Levelfluß gibt es durch die Aktualisierung der Classicwelt, spielmechanisch bedingte Sprünge in der Zeitlinie.
Die Geschehnisse in den jeweiligen Kontinenten entsprechen der Warcraft-Lore.


Neuer Kontinent fällt mir spontan nichts ein. Ich dachte immer der Urkontinent hat sich in 3 Teile geteilt. Vielleicht wirds ein schon länger spekuliertes Südmeer-Insel-Addon.


----------



## Shaila (8. Dezember 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Blizz könnte sicherlich die Levelstufen von Draenor und Nordens runtersetzen.
> 
> Das würde aber nichts dran ändern, daß die dort spielbaren geschichtlichen Ereignisse zeitlich vor Cata spielen.
> 
> ...



Ne, weil Blizzard sieht das ja irgendwo selbst als Fehler an, also wird es auch einer sein.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ne, weil Blizzard sieht das ja irgendwo selbst als Fehler an, also wird es auch einer sein.



Ja, hab ich doch auch geschrieben.

Die geschichtlichen Inhalte sin lorekonform, aber durch Cata nicht in der korrekten Reihenfolge spielbar.


----------



## Aeiouz (18. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage hab ich zu den Eredar

Während in den Warcraft Büchern gesagt wird das die Eredar ein eher friedliches Volk von Magiern waren geführt von Kil'jaeden, Archimonde und Velen und von sargeras korrumpiert wurden, wird auf der WoW hp gesagt das Die Eredar von Anfang an Hexenmeister waren und das die Eredar Sargeras korrumpiert hätten.

Ich blick da nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Lily:) (18. Dezember 2010)

Sind die Eredar nicht einfach die Draenei, die sich der brennenden Legion angeschlossen haben und dadurch dämonische Mächte bekommen haben?


----------



## Manaori (18. Dezember 2010)

Also, das ist so. 
Beides ist nicht direkt falsch.
In der Zusammenfassung steht,dass die Eredar Sargeras korrumpiert haben, und in den Büchern sind die Eredar Draenei, die sich der Legion angeschlossen haben. 
Chris Metzen selbst hat zugegeben, dass ihnen da ein Fehler unterlaufen ist in der Geschichte - welche Version nun die richtige ist, ist, glaube ich,nicht entschieden. Wobei ich natürlich zu der zweiten tendiere, wegen der Bücher.


----------



## Aeiouz (18. Dezember 2010)

OK kann man sich von Seiten Blizzards nicht mal dazu aüßern?


----------



## Manaori (19. Dezember 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> OK kann man sich von Seiten Blizzards nicht mal dazu aüßern?




Habenw sie mal, eben wo Chris Metzen den Fehler zugegeben hat. Weiß jetzt leider nichtmehr, wo und wie und so weiter :/ Da müsste man das Statement suchen.


----------



## Selsalo (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte da auch mal ein oder zwei Fragen:
1. Die Oger sind mit den Orcs aus Draenor nach Azeroth gekommen. Seitdem mussten viele Allianzler und Hordler schon aberhunderte Oger töten, niedermetzeln und sonstwas. Wo kommen diese immer noch existierenden Horden an neuen Ogern eigentlich her? Hat jemand schonmal einen weiblichen Oger gesehen?
2. Was für einen Zweck haben die Blutelfen, Trolle und Gnome jetzt eigentlich noch? Ich bin jetzt mit einem Twink die neue Alte Welt am durchquesten. Ich treffe überall Tauren, Orcs und Verlassene. Aber kaum sehe ich Trolle und schon gar nicht Blutelfen, höchsten mal als Archäologen. Die scheinen ihren Zweck efüllt zu haben und unwichtig geworden zu sein.


Dann zu einigen Posts was:


> Was denkt ihr wird sich Blizzard einfallen lassen ? Denkt ihr es könnte die lange prophezeite Ankunft der Pandarenen in Azeroth sein ? Der neue Kontinent Pandaria ? Was denkt ihr wird sich Blizzard einfallen lassen um die Geschichte ingame hinzubiegen ? Die Levelstufe von der Scherbenwelt runtersetzen z.B. oder doch eine Veränderung ähnlich wie jetzt in Cataclysm ? Was denkt ihr ?



Ich denke schon, dass es da noch einen Kontinent geben wird. Da es zwei verschiedene Meere gibt und Azeroth ja eine Kugel und keine Scheibe ist (irgendwo in Ulduar sieht man das  ) und die beiden Meere unterschiedliche Namen haben, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dazwischen noch eine Landmasse ist. Vielleicht Pandaria - aber das soll ja eher südlich sein - vielleicht auch die ursprüngliche Herkunft der Nachtelfen oder was weiss ich.
Wo steht eigentlich, dass die Teilung nur drei Kontinente hervorgebracht hat? Die Teilung hat nur das alte Kalimdor verwüstet. Aber weiss man, ob auf der anderen Seite der Kugel nicht ein kleiner Kontinent gewesen ist, der durch die Wassermassen, die ja in den Brunnen geflossen sind, größer geworden ist? Das wär doch was 




> OK kann man sich von Seiten Blizzards nicht mal dazu aüßern?



Das hat man schon. ich weiss leider nichtmehr, wie der Link hieß. Aber Metzen hat sich in einem Interview über sich selbst lustig gemacht und gemeint, dass es ein riesiger Fehler ihrerseits gewesen sei. Die offizielle Version 2.0 lautet wie folgt:
- Eredar=Urvolk der Draenei und Man'ari (Bezeichnung der Legionseredar) (Velen, Archimonde und Kil'jaeden gehören noch zum Urvolk)
- Nathrezim waren die Bösen, die Sargeras böse gemacht haben
- Sargeras hat danach KJ und Archi verführt, Velen widerstand und floh mit einigen anderen Eredar, den jetzigen Draenei


----------



## Klobbireturns (2. Januar 2011)

jep eredar waren firedich bis Sargeras den 3 Grenzenlose Macht versprochen hat, Archi und KJ fandens dufte aber velen schnupperte das da wohl was faul ist, packte diejenigen auf sein schiff, denen er vertraute und floh, von planet zu planet, bis er auf Draenor landete.

Sargeras folgte ihm über die jahrtausende fand velen auf Draenor und machte sich ganz hinterrücks an den orcs zu schaffen, er versprach den Orc Stämmen grenzenlose macht, ausser ogrim schicksallshammer und Durotan fanden das auch viele orcs ganz dufte.

Naja und so von lügen angelockt griffen die orcs die friedlichen Draenei an, zerstörten ihre städte und verrieten ihr Orc Volk, in der heute als Schwarzen Tempel bekannten heiligsten stätte der Draenei,endgültig.sie tranken vom Blut eines höllenunds(name weis ich nimmer) das im ganzen tempel durch die brunnen floss und verderbten. ihre haut wurde vom ehemals schnönen braun, zu dem heute typischen orc grün.
ihre augen färbten sich Rot und in ihren köpfen drang ein rasender blutdurst ein ,der sie süchtig nach kampf, blut und gewalt und chaos. 
immerhin konnte velen damals wiedermal flüchten, schlitterte von planet zu planet wie eh und je und landete mit seinem volk auf azeroth,

so zerstörten sie nach und nach immer mehr ihre heimat, die draenei wurden vertrieben und so gab auch keine feinde mehr, das land verdorben und so brauchte man eine neue "heimat" das schwarze tor führte die orcs dann zum 1. mal nach azeroth, wo ein langer jäher krieg tobte , 
der durch anduin lothar in der sengenden schlucht erstmal beendet wurde, viele orcs wurden versklavt für jahre, manche flüchteten....
das tor nach draenor wurde verschlossen.


erst jahre später, versuchten die orcs es noch einmal durch das portal usw :-P zu faul weiter zu schreiben^^


----------



## Shaila (2. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal ein oder zwei Fragen:
> 1. Die Oger sind mit den Orcs aus Draenor nach Azeroth gekommen. Seitdem mussten viele Allianzler und Hordler schon aberhunderte Oger töten, niedermetzeln und sonstwas. Wo kommen diese immer noch existierenden Horden an neuen Ogern eigentlich her? Hat jemand schonmal einen weiblichen Oger gesehen?
> 2. Was für einen Zweck haben die Blutelfen, Trolle und Gnome jetzt eigentlich noch? Ich bin jetzt mit einem Twink die neue Alte Welt am durchquesten. Ich treffe überall Tauren, Orcs und Verlassene. Aber kaum sehe ich Trolle und schon gar nicht Blutelfen, höchsten mal als Archäologen. Die scheinen ihren Zweck efüllt zu haben und unwichtig geworden zu sein.
> 
> ...



Also zu den Ogern ist folgendes zu sagen. Man muss sich World of Warcraft wie eine Landkarte vorstellen. Dort ist alles ein wenig kleiner gefasst. Bestes Beispiel sind die Städte. Sturmwind wäre z.B. viel viel größer, ebenso z.B. Goldhain. Das geht aber nicht bzw. wäre zu aufwendig, darum stehen eben nur ein paar Häuser da und genau so verhält es sich auch mit den NPC, aus rein geschichtlicher Sicht gesehen gibt es einfach viel mehr Oger als man eben in World of Warcraft antreffen kann. Wie Oger sich fortpflanzen weiss ich nicht, aber es ging mal der Witz oder das Gerücht rum, das sie sich mit Elfen "paaren". Eher eine "Nutzpartnerschaft, die einseitig für die Oger ist, wenn ihr versteht. Ich persönlich halte das für totalen Schwachsinn. Also ich glaube nicht das es dafür bisher eine Erklärung gibt.

Zu deiner 2. Frage, die ist etwas schwerer für mich da ich Allianz spiele. Die ursprünglichen Ziele der Blutelfen waren soweit ich weiss ziemlich identisch mit denen der Verlassenen. Nämlich die Geißel aus ihren Ländern zu vertreiben, die Verderbnis heilen und ihrer frühere Macht und Größe sowie die Länderein die sie verloren haben zurück zu erlangen. Darüber hinaus sind sie wohl stets bestrebt auf der Suche nach Magiequellen, aber da bin ich nicht auf dem neusten Stand. Ich denke sie haben im Moment einige ihrer größtten Ziele erreicht und treten nun eher in den Hintergrund.

Generell wird aber deutlich, das bei der Horde immer weniger zusammenpasst. Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet die Nachtelfen z.B. jetzt nichts mehr von den Blutelfen. Die Blutelfen wurden damals verbannt von den Nachtelfen WEGEN der Maagie, doch jetzt haben sich die Nachtelfen wieder der Magie zugewandt. Gut, nicht alle sondern Teile und in erster Linie die Shendralar, aber es geht eher ums Prinzip. In meinen Augen ist somit der gesamte Konflikt zwischen Nachtelfen und Blutelfen beseitigt. Theoretisch könnten sich die beiden Völker wieder zu einer Macht zusammenschließen, wodurch im Übrigens beide Völker ihre ursprüngliche Macht leicht zurückerlangen könnten.

Die Trolle sind im Moment sehr unzufrieden mit der Horde wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ihre Ziele kenne ich dennoch nicht. Ich denke sie wollen in erster Linie in Frieden leben. Sie standen in tiefer Schuld bei Thrall, dieser ist jedoch nun nicht mehr da bzw. nicht mehr in der Horde.

Und die Gnome versuchen einfach weiter ihre Stadt vollständig zurückzu erobern. Und sie dienen der Allianz weiter mit modernsten Technologien.

Zum möglichen Kontinent:

Bisher gibt es halt keine größeren weiteren Anhaltspunkte außer Pandaria glaube ich.


----------



## Selsalo (2. Januar 2011)

> Generell wird aber deutlich, das bei der Horde immer weniger zusammenpasst. Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet die Nachtelfen z.B. jetzt nichts mehr von den Blutelfen. Die Blutelfen wurden damals verbannt von den Nachtelfen WEGEN der Maagie, doch jetzt haben sich die Nachtelfen wieder der Magie zugewandt. Gut, nicht alle sondern Teile und in erster Linie die Shendralar, aber es geht eher ums Prinzip. In meinen Augen ist somit der gesamte Konflikt zwischen Nachtelfen und Blutelfen beseitigt. Theoretisch könnten sich die beiden Völker wieder zu einer Macht zusammenschließen, wodurch im Übrigens beide Völker ihre ursprüngliche Macht leicht zurückerlangen könnten.
> 
> Die Trolle sind im Moment sehr unzufrieden mit der Horde wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ihre Ziele kenne ich dennoch nicht. Ich denke sie wollen in erster Linie in Frieden leben. Sie standen in tiefer Schuld bei Thrall, dieser ist jedoch nun nicht mehr da bzw. nicht mehr in der Horde.




Was ich mit der Frage ja eigentlich bezwecken wollte ist, ob die Blutelfen nochmal ein größeres Auftreten bekommen werden oder nicht. Denn aus meiner Sicht hat das Volk ein gewisses Potenzial. Allerdings, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, sind ihre Hauptziele erfüllt:
- die Geißel aus ihren Ländern vertreiben und den Lichkönig besiegen, um die Gefallenen zu rächen.
- Kael'thas für den Verrat büßen lassen und die Brennende Legion vom Brunnen fernhalten
- den Sonnenbrunnen wiedererschaffen und so wieder eine Machtquelle zu haben
Somit sind sie eigentlich bedeutungslos geworden.

Allerdings kommt mir hier wieder die Idee mit der Dritten Fraktion ins Spiel. Nur wie die Verteilung dann wäre, da hab ich mehrere Ideen:
1. - Tauren, Trolle, Nachtelfen und Worgen
   - Orcs, Goblins, Verlassenen und Blutelfen
   - Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome und Draenei
2. - Nachtelfen, Draenei, Blutelfen und Trolle
   - Orcs, Verlassenen, Menschen und Worgen
   - Tauren, Zwerge, Gnome und Goblins


----------



## Mograin (6. Januar 2011)

Was ich mich immer frage wieso einige Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge als leute der Allianz oder Horde dargestellt werden und ob Hochlord Darion Mogaine weiß das Sylvanas den Todesritter Koltira Dunkelweber noch Unterstadt entführt hat

Sorry wen irgendwo ein spoiler drin ist


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt mir hier wieder die Idee mit der Dritten Fraktion ins Spiel. Nur wie die Verteilung dann wäre, da hab ich mehrere Ideen:
> 1. - Tauren, Trolle, Nachtelfen und Worgen
> - Orcs, Goblins, Verlassenen und Blutelfen
> - Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome und Draenei
> ...


Also rein logisch würden Nachtelfen, Blutelfen und Trolle definitiv zusammen gehören können.
Die Quel'dorei sind ja höchstwarscheinlich aus den Trollen entstanden. Irgendwann gab es die Nachtelfen und die Hochelfen, wobei die Hochelfen ja nur die höhergestellten, von Aszhara bevorzugten, Elfen waren. Nach der Verbannung und so weiter benannten sich die Hochelfen in Blutelfen um, um ihrer Verstorbenen zu gedenken. So gesehen sind diese drei Rassen also auf jeden Fall miteinander verbunden.

Danach wird es schwierig. Aber ich denke, die Zwerge werden für immer und ewig treu zu den Menschen stehen, so wie die Gnome zu den Zwergen. Das sind einfach feste Bande, die aus der Geschichte hervorgingen.

Die Verlassenen würden wohl am Liebsten eh ihr eigenes Ding machen. Da würden vielleicht die Worgen recht gut dazupassen.

Dann bleiben noch Orcs, Tauren, Goblins und Draenei. Orcs und Tauren lassen sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht trennen. Da die Draenei niemals etwas mit den Orcs zu tun haben wollen werden, blieb für diese wohl nur die Worgen + Verlassenen Fraktion. Und die Goblins bleiben bei Orcs und Tauren.

Manches davon ist sicherlich Lore-technisch zu begründen oder herzuleiten. Anderes ist allerdings schwieriger. Dazu kommt dann noch das Problem, daß viele Raids und Gilden, um nicht zu sagen alle, aufgesplittet werden würden. Und schließlich muß jede Fraktion ja die Möglichkeit für jede Klasse bieten, usw... Also einfach wäre das nicht...


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Januar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Irgendwann gab es die Nachtelfen und die Hochelfen, wobei die Hochelfen ja nur die höhergestellten, von Aszhara bevorzugten, Elfen waren. Nach der Verbannung und so weiter benannten sich die Hochelfen in Blutelfen um, um ihrer Verstorbenen zu gedenken. So gesehen sind diese drei Rassen also auf jeden Fall miteinander verbunden.



Du Verwechelst da Hochelfen und Hochgeborene. Die Hochgeborenen waren die mächtigsten magier der Nachtelfen, im Grunde Adlige und von Aszhara bevorzugt. Nachdem sie unter Xavius Führung von Saergeras verleitet worden sind den Dämonen zu dienen wurden Sie beinahe vollständig ausgelöscht, da die meisten entweder zu dämonischen Satyren oder (nach der Niederlage der Brennenden Legion) zu Naga wurden.

Die Hochelfen wiederum sind ein eigenständiges Volk und waren Mitglied der Allianz. Als Arthas die Allianz verriet beschafte er sich die sterblichen Übereste von Kel thuzad und griff die Heimat der Hochelfen an an da nur dort der Sonnenbrunnen lag und er nötig war um kel Thuzad als Lich auferstehen zu lassen. Bei diesem Angriff wurde beinahe die gesamte Elfenrasse vernichtet. Die restlichen Hochelfen benannten sich in ihrer Trauer in Blutelfen um. Vom einem rassistischen Generalder Allianz gedemütigt und sich der Manasucht seinen Volkes bewusst (da der Sonnenbrunnen zerstört wurde) schloss sich Prinz Kealtas schließlich Illidan an. Nur wenige Blutelfen ließen sich nicht von Dämonen blenden und da ihr Hass auf die Allianz immer noch tief sitzt, haben Sie sich schließlich der Horde angeschlossen.


----------



## Lily:) (6. Januar 2011)

(Edit: Zum 3.Fraktion-Thema):

Praktischer wäre es, jeden Spieler selbst wählen zu lassen.
Ein paar Questreihen, die zu je einer bestimmten Fraktion führen.

Würde meine Fraktion aufgesplittet und ich bin mit vielen meiner Gilde nicht mehr spielen können....das wäre etwas ZU frustrierend 

Vielleicht kommt es aber auch zu einer einzigen Fraktion...wer weiß, wer weiß? 
Ich wollte schon immer mal einen Alli/Horde-Raid haben ^^


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Du Verwechelst da Hochelfen und Hochgeborene. Die Hochgeborenen waren die mächtigsten magier der Nachtelfen, im Grunde Adlige und von Aszhara bevorzugt. Nachdem sie unter Xavius Führung von Saergeras verleitet worden sind den Dämonen zu dienen wurden Sie beinahe vollständig ausgelöscht, da die meisten entweder zu dämonischen Satyren oder (nach der Niederlage der Brennenden Legion) zu Naga wurden.
> 
> Die Hochelfen wiederum sind ein eigenständiges Volk und waren Mitglied der Allianz. Als Arthas die Allianz verriet beschafte er sich die sterblichen Übereste von Kel thuzad und griff die Heimat der Hochelfen an an da nur dort der Sonnenbrunnen lag und er nötig war um kel Thuzad als Lich auferstehen zu lassen. Bei diesem Angriff wurde beinahe die gesamte Elfenrasse vernichtet. Die restlichen Hochelfen benannten sich in ihrer Trauer in Blutelfen um. Vom einem rassistischen Generalder Allianz gedemütigt und sich der Manasucht seinen Volkes bewusst (da der Sonnenbrunnen zerstört wurde) schloss sich Prinz Kealtas schließlich Illidan an. Nur wenige Blutelfen ließen sich nicht von Dämonen blenden und da ihr Hass auf die Allianz immer noch tief sitzt, haben Sie sich schließlich der Horde angeschlossen.


Nein, ich verwechsel da nichts. Die Hochelfen sind die ehemaligen Hochwohlgeborenen oder Hochgeborenen, die nach der Vertreibung aus Kalimndor in den östlichen Königreichen ein neues Reich gründeten.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> (Edit: Zum 3.Fraktion-Thema):
> 
> Praktischer wäre es, jeden Spieler selbst wählen zu lassen.
> Ein paar Questreihen, die zu je einer bestimmten Fraktion führen.
> ...



Ich persönlich glaube nicht wirklich an ein 3 oder 4 Fraktionensystem, auch wenn es einfach nur unglaublich cool wäre und im Grunde die einzig logische konsequenz aus den bisherigen Entwicklungen. Andererseits reden wir hier von Blizzard, die waren schon immer für eine Überraschung gut. Und wir haben die da die Aussage das das nächste Addon etwas wird, was es so noch nie gegeben hat und da bleibt eigentlich nicht mehr so viel. Wir waren auf Kontinenten, wir waren auf anderen Planeten, sogar unter Wasser und über Wasser. Wir waren auch schon in der Luft.

Sie könnten ja möglicherweise auf Raumschiffe umsteigen. Alerdings wurde es bereits indirekt bestätigt da Nordend sowie Scherbenwelt überarbeitet werden und es wieder viel mehr in Richtung neuer Kontinent geht, was die Frage aufwirft, was dann das "Bisher nie dagwesene" darstellt? Ein neues Fraktionensystem ?

Nur Frage ich mich wie sie es umsetzen wollen. Es würde denke ich zu massiven Gildenbrüchen usw. kommen, es müssten unglaublich viele kostenlose Trnsfere/Rassenwechsel etc. angeboten werden, denn niemand will plötzlich auf der Gegnerischen Seite seiner Freunde spielen. Die gesamten Schlachtfelder und die gesamte Welt müsste im Grunde wieder neu gestaltet werden. Ich halte den Arbeitsaufwand für zu massiv. Ich glaube nicht an ein solches System.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also rein logisch würden Nachtelfen, Blutelfen und Trolle definitiv zusammen gehören können.
> Die Quel'dorei sind ja höchstwarscheinlich aus den Trollen entstanden. Irgendwann gab es die Nachtelfen und die Hochelfen, wobei die Hochelfen ja nur die höhergestellten, von Aszhara bevorzugten, Elfen waren. Nach der Verbannung und so weiter benannten sich die Hochelfen in Blutelfen um, um ihrer Verstorbenen zu gedenken. So gesehen sind diese drei Rassen also auf jeden Fall miteinander verbunden.
> 
> Die Verlassenen würden wohl am Liebsten eh ihr eigenes Ding machen. Da würden vielleicht die Worgen recht gut dazupassen.
> ...



Viele falsche Behauptungen. Nachtelfen und Blutelfen könnten in meinen Augen nun auch wieder zusammenpassen, richtig. Mit den Trollen waren beide eigentlich die längste Zeit ihrer Geschichte verfeindet. Darüber hinaus ist es umstritten, das die Nachtelfen von Trollen abstammen, ich halte es für falsch. Diverse Hochelfen sind auch noch mit der Allianz verbunden.

Die Verlassenen haben die gleichen Ziele der Geißel und wer das immer noch abstreitet läuft mit einer Augenbinde durch die Welt. Die Geißel ist besiegt und ich würde Sylvanas nun nicht mehr als Bansheekönigin sondern als Lichkönigin 2.0 bezeichnen. Alles ziel genau darauf ab, all ihre Taten und Handlungen. Sylvanas hat exakt die selben Ziele wie Arthas, nämlich jedwedes Leben auf der Welt auszulöschen und durch die Valkyren wächst sie zu einer immer größeren Bedrohung heran. Die Worgen sind als Verbündete vollkommen auszuschließen, denn diese wurden von den Verlassenen angegriffen und sie haben ihre Wurzeln bei den Nachtelfen, wie so viele Völker in Azeroth. Sie würden eher zu den Nachtelfen passen, bei denen sie jetzt auch leben.

Die Tauren standen in tiefer Schuld bei Thrall. Thrall ist nun weg und Cairne ist durch einen Ork gestorben, ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, er ist durch Garrosh Klinge gestorben. Das Bündnis Tauren/Orks hängt am sehr sehr dünnen seidenen Faden. Die Draenei würden niemals zu einer Geißel 2.0 wechseln, als ein Volk, welches als Armee der Naaru fungiert. Die Goblins würden bei den Orks bleiben, bei den Tauren eher weniger wenn diese sich loslösen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Nein, ich verwechsel da nichts. Die Hochelfen sind die ehemaligen Hochwohlgeborenen oder Hochgeborenen, die nach der Vertreibung aus Kalimndor in den östlichen Königreichen ein neues Reich gründeten.




Du hast aber geschrieben, daß die Nacht- und Hochelfen zeitgleich zu Azsharas Zeiten lebten.

Das ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Du hast aber geschrieben, daß die Nacht- und Hochelfen zeitgleich zu Azsharas Zeiten lebten.
> 
> Das ist nicht korrekt.


Lebten sie ja auch, nur hießen die Hochelfen da noch nicht Hochelfen, sondern erst nach der Verbannung. Aber gelebt haben sie da auch schon und es waren auch genau die gleichen Elfen, nur mit noch anderem Namen...
Ich habe im Übrigen nur kurz zusammengefaßt. Eine Zusammenfassung geht nicht auf jedes Detail ein, sonst wär es keine Zusammenfassung...


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Januar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Nein, ich verwechsel da nichts. Die Hochelfen sind die ehemaligen Hochwohlgeborenen oder Hochgeborenen, die nach der Vertreibung aus Kalimndor in den östlichen Königreichen ein neues Reich gründeten.



Und Ihre hautfarbe änderte sich von Lila nach Blassweiß weil?.....


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Januar 2011)

So, Quelle gefunden, ein Buch, was man ingame findet:



> Die Verbannung der Hochelfen
> 
> Im Lauf der Jahrhunderte erlebte die Gesellschaft der Nachtelfen eine Blüte und expandierte über den gesamten neuen Wald, den sie Ashenvale nannten. Viele der Geschöpfe, die es vor der großen Teilung im Übermaß gegeben hatte, wie zum Beispiel Furbolgs und Stacheleber, tauchten wieder auf und breiteten sich im Land aus. Unter der gütigen Führerschaft der Druiden genossen die Nachtelfen eine Ära des beispiellosen Friedens und der Ruhe unter den Sternen.
> 
> ...


Heißt: Die gleichen Elfen, nur ein neuer Name...





MasterCrain schrieb:


> Und Ihre hautfarbe änderte sich von Lila nach Blassweiß weil?.....


Durch die Abgeschnittenheit vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit.

Siehe hier:



> Die Gründung von Quel'Thalas
> 
> Die von Dath'Remar angeführen Nachtelfen verliessen Kalimdor und forderten die Stürme des Mahlstroms heraus. Viele, viele Jahre zogen ihre Flotten durch die Trümmer der Welt und entdeckten Geheimnisse und verlorene Königreiche. Dath'Remar, der den Namen Sunstrider (oder "der bei Tage wandelt") angenommen hatte, suchte Orte mit erheblicher Ley-Energie als neue Heimat für sein Volk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Lebten sie ja auch, nur hießen die Hochelfen da noch nicht Hochelfen, sondern erst nach der Verbannung. Aber gelebt haben sie da auch schon und es waren auch genau die gleichen Elfen, nur mit noch anderem Namen...
> Ich habe im Übrigen nur kurz zusammengefaßt. Eine Zusammenfassung geht nicht auf jedes Detail ein, sonst wär es keine Zusammenfassung...




Schon klar mit den Details, hab auch lange nicht alles im Kopf.

Aber die Hochgeborenen haben sich zwar äusserlich von den "normalen" Nachtelfen unterschieden, ihre jetzige Form der Hochelfen nahmen sie aber erst später an. 
Keine Ahnung wodurch genau, aber in 10.000 Jahren unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen zu leben, da sollten schon immense körperliche Anpassungen an den Lebenraum stattfinden.


----------



## Selsalo (6. Januar 2011)

> Die Tauren standen in tiefer Schuld bei Thrall. Thrall ist nun weg und Cairne ist durch einen Ork gestorben, ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, er ist durch Garrosh Klinge gestorben. Das Bündnis Tauren/Orks hängt am sehr sehr dünnen seidenen Faden. Die Draenei würden niemals zu einer Geißel 2.0 wechseln, als ein Volk, welches als Armee der Naaru fungiert. Die Goblins würden bei den Orks bleiben, bei den Tauren eher weniger wenn diese sich loslösen.



Deshalb ja meine Aufstellung. Ich persönlich finde die Erste der beiden auch einleuchtender:


> 1. - Tauren, Trolle, Nachtelfen und Worgen
> - Orcs, Goblins, Verlassenen und Blutelfen
> - Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome und Draenei



Die Tauren und die Trolle sind beides naturverbundene Völker. Ebenso wie die Nachtelfen. Ausserdem sind die Worgen nur wegen den Nachtelfen in der Allianz, also wenn die gehen, gehen die Worgen mit. Und der jahrtausendelange Kampf zwischen Trollen und Nachtelfen dürfte auch langsam vorbei sein, da die Nachtelfen ja die Trolle als Druiden akzeptieren.

Dass die Verlassenen und die Blutelfen zusammengehören, ist aus meiner Sicht auch klar. Die Blutelfen sind anfangs auf die Hilfe der Verlassenen angewiesen gewesen und die beiden Völker unterstützen einander immernoch. Ausserdem sind auch die Blutelfen sehr kriegsgeil geworden, ebenso wie die Verlassenen (dieses Bündnis ist übrigens dereinzige Unterschied zwischen Geißel und Verlassenen, ansonsten stimm ich dir zu Meneleus).
Auch die Orcs sind ja für ihre Kriegstreiberei seit Neustem berüchtigt. Also würden diese schon einmal mit den Verlassenen zusammenpassen, auch wenn es zwischen Garrosh und Sylvanas Differenzen gibt (Garrosh erleidet einen "Unfall" und ein verlassenenfreundlicher Orc mit denselben Idealen wird eingesetzt  ). Und die Goblins wollen eh nur den meisten Profit machen, und wie ginge das besser als mit Kriegsmaschinerie?

Die Menschen und die Zwerge gehören auch zusammen, das steht fest. Allerdings bin ich mir bei den Gnomen ein bisschen unsicher. Hiess es nicht, dass es da zwischen Zwergen und Gnomen ein bisschen krieselt?
Die Draenei würden schlussendlich auch perfekt zu dieser Fraktion gehören, da sie ja den Auftrag haben, eine Armee des Lichts zusammenzustellen. Und rein Loretechnisch sind die Menschen und die Zwerge die einzigen, die wirklich das Licht anbeten (Blutelfen sind eine Ausnahme, die dennoch die Regel bestätigen  ). Somit passt das VOlk der Naaru gut da rein.


Allerdings, wie ihr schon gesagt habt, würde das ganze Gilden auseinanderreissen. Bei uns wäre es beispielsweise so, dass die eine Hälfte bei den Orcs und Verlassenen landen würde und die andere Hälfte bei den Tauren und Trollen. Aber ich denke, auch da könnte man eine Lösung finden. Zum Beispiel könnte man das Gameplay dadurch dynamischer gestalten, dass man seine Fraktion verraten kann. Also dass man durch bestimmte Quests, ähnlich wie bei den Sehern und Aldor, zur anderen Fraktion wechseln kann und somit wieder mit seinen Leuten zusammen wäre. Dann müsste man zu Beginn den Leuten, die schon länger SPielen, nur die Möglichkeit geben, die Fraktion zu wählen.

Das Schlachtfeldersystem müsste nicht großartig geändert werden. Es bleibt bei zwei Fraktionen, die gegeneinander antreten, nur kämpft man als Orc dann mal gegen einen Tauren oder mal gegen einen Menschen. Also nicht alle drei in ein BG, sondern immer wechelnd. Damit könnte man wiederum eine neue Art von PvP schaffen. Eine Art Tunier, um die beste Fraktion zu ermitteln oder sowas in der Art.

An Arbeitsaufand wäre da nicht so viel zu tun. Die meisten Gebiete sind doch sowieso so unterteilt, dass sie bei meiner Aufteilung so bestehen bleiben würden. 
Der Menschenfraktion gehört sowieso der Großteil der Östlichen Königreiche. 
Der Norden der Königreiche ist unter der Kontrolle der Verlassenen und Blutelfen (wenn sie Hammerfall einnehmen würden). 
Die Orcs haben eine ziemliche Vormachtstellung in Ashenvale, im Brachland und im Steinkrallengebirge. Den Tauren gehört Feralas, Tausend Nadeln und der Teufelswald. 
Die Nachtelfen haben die Dunkelküste, ebenfalls den Teufelswald und Feralas und noch dazu Moonglade (wozu alle dahin lassen, dir Druiden wären ja in einer Fraktion).
Den Trollen gehört Desolace und mit den Zwergen das Hinterland.

Also an Raum müsste man nur die Quests anpassen, dann würde es klappen. Allerdings wäre schon ein bisschen was zu tun.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Die Menschen und die Zwerge gehören auch zusammen, das steht fest. Allerdings bin ich mir bei den Gnomen ein bisschen unsicher. Hiess es nicht, dass es da zwischen Zwergen und Gnomen ein bisschen krieselt?
> Die Draenei würden schlussendlich auch perfekt zu dieser Fraktion gehören, da sie ja den Auftrag haben, eine Armee des Lichts zusammenzustellen. Und rein Loretechnisch sind die Menschen und die Zwerge die einzigen, die wirklich das Licht anbeten *(Blutelfen sind eine Ausnahme, die dennoch die Regel bestätigen*  ). Somit passt das VOlk der Naaru gut da rein.



Seit Lady Liadrins Nummer mit A'dal in der Terrasse des Lichts und Die von Velen auf den Sonnenbrunnenplateau gehören für mich die Blutelfen auf Platz 2 der 'Naarulieblinge'. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Lor'themar Theron oder wie der auch immer hieß, die Draenei abschlachten lässt. Draenei und Blutelfen würden eher zusammengehören. Und Verlassene und Blutelfen wird langsam bedenklich, weil die Blutelfen ja wieder lichtgläubig werden.
Eigentlich sollte Sylvanas schon jetzt den Tod von Lady Liadrin mit ihren Lichtschlächtern einführen und den Sonnenbrunnen verderben, nicht nur weil das Licht die Untote schadet, sondern weil Untote das heilige Licht auch über alles hassen!


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Deshalb ja meine Aufstellung. Ich persönlich finde die Erste der beiden auch einleuchtender:
> 
> 
> Die Tauren und die Trolle sind beides naturverbundene Völker. Ebenso wie die Nachtelfen. Ausserdem sind die Worgen nur wegen den Nachtelfen in der Allianz, also wenn die gehen, gehen die Worgen mit. Und der jahrtausendelange Kampf zwischen Trollen und Nachtelfen dürfte auch langsam vorbei sein, da die Nachtelfen ja die Trolle als Druiden akzeptieren.
> ...



*Zu der Verlassenen/Blutelfen Beziehung:* 

Das liegt denke ich nur an der tragischen Vergangenheit von Sylvanas selbst. Irgendwo wird sie sich in irgendeiner Art und Weiße noch immer ihrem ursprünglichen Volk verpflichtet oder zugehörig fühlen. Ich denke die Situation sähe vollkommen anders aus, wäre ein ehemaliger Mensch Anführer der Verlassenen. Eine Zusammenarbeit der beiden Völker wäre möglich, vorallem da sie nahe bei einander liegen. Jetzt nach dem Addon, kontrollieren sie zusammen fast die Hälfte der gesamten Östlichen Königreiche. Das ist eine erschreckende Machtausweitung.

Allerdings könnte ich mir auch ein Bündnis zwischen Blutelfen und Nachtelfen vorstellen. Der einzige Grund, wieso die Blutelfen nicht mehr zu den Nachtelfen gehören ist deren Verbannung aufgrund der Nutzung von Magie. Da die Nachtelfen nun Magie nutzen besteht eigentlich nur noch ein einziger Konfliktgrund zwischen den beiden Völkern und dieser lautet: Die horde bzw. Allianzzugehörigkeit. In meinen Augen unterscheidet diese Völker jetzt nichts mehr von einander. Die Nachtelfen jedoch würden nie ein bündnis mit den Verlassenen aktzeptieren. Schwer zu sagen, zu wem man die Blutelfen eher stecken sollte.

*Zu den Orks:*

Ich denke nicht das die Orks zu den Verlassenen und Blutelfen passen. Für mich besteht die ursprüngliche Horde aus Orks, Tauren und Trollen. Das macht für mich die wahre Horde aus. Mit beiden Völkern haben es sich die Orks verscherzt in meinen Augen. Im Grunde müssten die Orks nach aktueller Entwicklung vor dem Abgrund stehen, wenn sich dieses mehr als brüchige Bündnis namens Horde auflöst. In meinen Augen hat sich Garrosh nur noch Feinde geschaffen, ich könnte ihm im Moment keine Verbündeten zusprechen, außer eben wie du schon sagst die Goblins.

*Zu Menschen/Zwergen/Gnomen:*

Diese gehören ohne jede Frage zusammen und durch den Zustoß der anderen Zwergenfraktionen ist dieses Bündnis in meinen Augen sehr mächtig.

*Zu den Draenei:*

Ebenso schwierige Fraktion wie die Orks. Man muss erst einmal klären was das Licht ist und woher es kommt. Ich persönlich vermute das das Druidentum einfach eine weitere Form des Lichts ist. Das Licht kann generell jedes Wesen anwenden, abgesehen von Dämonen. Sogar die Verlassenen sind in der Lage das Licht zu benutzen. Da die Aufgabe der Draenei die Aufgabe der Naaru ist, müssten sie im Grunde schon heute Neutral zu den Völkern stehen. Der Grund weshalb sie mit der Horde verfeindet sind, werden zum einen die Orks sein und zum anderen ddie Verlassenen, welche sie wohl nicht aktzeptieren werden. Ich könnte mir die Draenei auch gut bei den Nachtelfen vorstellen.

Deine Ideen zur Umsetzung sind ganz gut, aber ich wüsste wirklich nicht wie der Questverlauf gestaltet werden würde, bei nur so und so viel verfügbaren Ländern einer Fraktion.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Zu den Draenei:*
> 
> Ebenso schwierige Fraktion wie die Orks. Man muss erst einmal klären was das Licht ist und woher es kommt. *Ich persönlich vermute das das Druidentum einfach eine weitere Form des Lichts ist.* Das Licht kann generell jedes Wesen anwenden, abgesehen von Dämonen. Sogar die Verlassenen sind in der Lage das Licht zu benutzen. Da die Aufgabe der Draenei die Aufgabe der Naaru ist, müssten sie im Grunde schon heute Neutral zu den Völkern stehen. Der Grund weshalb sie mit der Horde verfeindet sind, werden zum einen die Orks sein und zum anderen ddie Verlassenen, welche sie wohl nicht aktzeptieren werden. Ich könnte mir die Draenei auch gut bei den Nachtelfen vorstellen.
> 
> Deine Ideen zur Umsetzung sind ganz gut, aber ich wüsste wirklich nicht wie der Questverlauf gestaltet werden würde, bei nur so und so viel verfügbaren Ländern einer Fraktion.



Du meinst die Schwesterschaft der Elune. Das Druidentum hat eher was mit der Natur zu tun. Der Ursprung des heiligen Lichts ist unbekannt und solange Dieser unbekannt ist, vergleiche ich die mit arkane Magie, bis es bekannt wird: Sie ist einfach da.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schwesterschaft der Elune. Das Druidentum hat eher was mit der Natur zu tun. Der Ursprung des heiligen Lichts ist unbekannt und solange Dieser unbekannt ist, vergleiche ich die mit arkane Magie, bis es bekannt wird: Sie ist einfach da.



Durch die Taurenpaladine und diverse Dialoge gab es erste Hinweiße auf meine Theorie (die ich übrigens schon lange vorher hatte) das das Druidentum möglicherweise nur eine Seite und das Licht, welches als das heilige Licht verstanden wird die andere Seite etwas ist, was man noch nicht versteht.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Durch die Taurenpaladine und diverse Dialoge gab es erste Hinweiße auf meine Theorie (die ich übrigens schon lange vorher hatte) das das Druidentum möglicherweise nur eine Seite und das Licht, welches als das heilige Licht verstanden wird die andere Seite etwas ist, was man noch nicht versteht.



Taurenpaladine -> Druidentum :/ ? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Tut mir leid.

Ich dachte, dass wäre ein 'Sonnenkult'?


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Taurenpaladine -> Druidentum :/ ? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Tut mir leid.
> 
> Ich dachte, dass wäre ein 'Sonnenkult'?



Die Tauren waren immer dem Druidentum zugeneigt, haben jetzt aber auch die andere Seite für sich entdeckt, die des Lichtes. Diese Sonnentheorie halte ich für vorgeschoben. Für mich sind es Paladine im herkömmlichen Sinne, weil wiegesagt ausnahmslos jede Rasse das Licht anwenden kann, wenn es das will.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Tauren waren immer dem Druidentum zugeneigt, haben jetzt aber auch die andere Seite für sich entdeckt, die des Lichtes. Diese Sonnentheorie halte ich für vorgeschoben. Für mich sind es Paladine im herkömmlichen Sinne, weil wiegesagt ausnahmslos jede Rasse das Licht anwenden kann, wenn es das will.



Aber auch nur, weil die Völker es nicht wissen, dass die Mondpriester/innen, Sonnenläufer/innen und Paladin/e/innen alle die selbe Lichtmagie wirken.


----------



## Selsalo (6. Januar 2011)

> Aber auch nur, weil die Völker es nicht wissen, dass die Mondpriester/innen, Sonnenläufer/innen und Paladin/e/innen alle die selbe Lichtmagie wirken.



Eben. Und da bisher eigentlich die Menschen, Zwerge und Draenei die Einzigen sind, die wirklich und offiziell und offen das Licht anbeten ,gehören sie für mich auch zusammen. Die Blutelfen sind ja, wie schon gesagt, ein Streitthema.
Ich bezeifle mal, dass sie mit den Menschen zusammengehen werden, da sie einst von denen "verraten" wurden (Garithos). Ausserdem gehört ja nur ein Teil von denen dem Lichtglauben an, die anderen sind weiter arkanliebende Wesen. Die Menschen und auch die Draenei glauben alle an das Licht, bei den Zwergen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Die Worgen, Nachtelfen, Tauren und Trolle gehören für mich zusammen, weil sie alle sehr naturverbunden sind. Die Trolle zwar auf eine andere Art als die Tauren und Nachtelfen, aber dennoch naturverbunden. Und die Worgen gehen ja auch mehr in diese Richtung, seit sie wieder mit den Nachtelfen zusammen sind.

Damit bleiben nur noch die Goblins und Orcs zusammen übrig, weil die Goblins weiter sehr profitgeil sein werden und was gegen die Allainz haben. Und dann sind da noch die Verlassenen und die Blutelfen, die aus meiner Sicht weiter zusammenarbeiten werden. Denn wie schon gesagt, sie haben komplett Lordaeron unter ihrer Gewalt und sind da auch recht losgelöst von der restlichen Horde.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Eben. Und da bisher eigentlich die Menschen, Zwerge und Draenei die Einzigen sind, die wirklich und offiziell und offen das Licht anbeten ,gehören sie für mich auch zusammen. Die Blutelfen sind ja, wie schon gesagt, ein Streitthema.
> Ich bezeifle mal, dass sie mit den Menschen zusammengehen werden, da sie einst von denen "verraten" wurden (Garithos). Ausserdem gehört ja nur ein Teil von denen dem Lichtglauben an, die anderen sind weiter arkanliebende Wesen. Die Menschen und auch die Draenei glauben alle an das Licht, bei den Zwergen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Die Worgen, Nachtelfen, Tauren und Trolle gehören für mich zusammen, weil sie alle sehr naturverbunden sind. Die Trolle zwar auf eine andere Art als die Tauren und Nachtelfen, aber dennoch naturverbunden. Und die Worgen gehen ja auch mehr in diese Richtung, seit sie wieder mit den Nachtelfen zusammen sind.
> ...



1. Abschnitt:
Das bedeutet also, dass die Allianz nur das Licht darstellt oder was? Garithos war auch ein Arschloch, Kael'thas wurde es ja später auch (hat sein eigenes Volk verraten usw.) Und nach der Nummer mit Velen auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau, sind die Blutelfen wieder lichtgläubig geworden, was zum Nachdenken führt, wie lange die Verlassenen die lichtgläubigen Blutelfen tollerieren werden. Verlassene HASSEN(!) das heilige Licht, nicht nur weil sie sehr lichtschädlich sind, sondern weil sie sich auf von dem Licht verraten fühlen.

2. Abschnitt: Trolle und Nachtelfen... wird schwierig, weil die Nachtelfen ganze Trollimperien zerstört haben, aber möglich, vorallem weil der Zirkel des Cenarius Trolldruiden bei sich aufnimmt (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Eigentlich tollerierbar.

3. Abschnitt: Siehe 1 zu den Blutelfen/Verlassene.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Man muss möglicherweise folgende Rassen wie die Mok'natal, die Pandarenen, die Furbolgs oder die Oger als mögliche kommende Rassen ansehen. Natürlich können auch andere Rassen kommen. Fest steht für mich das es irgendwann definitiv noch Rassen geben wird. Ich meine die Worgen und auch die Goblins haben viele (darunter auch ich) schon lange bevor die offiziellen Spekulationen begannen kommen sehen als Rasse und sie wurden von sehr breiten Teilen der Community als "absurd" dargestellt.

Man könnte meiner Meinung nach ein 4 Fraktionensystem schaffen, ein 3er System würde nicht funktionieren. Und selbst bei einem 4rer System fehlen schlichtweg die Rassen als fairer Ausgleich.Die eine Fraktion kann nicht nur aus Blutelfen und Verlassenen bestehen und die andere aus Nachtelfen, Worgen, Tauren und Furbolgs.


Nachtelfen, Worgen, Tauren, und Furbolgs (?)

Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome, Draenei

Orks, Goblins, Trolle, und Pandarenen (?)

Verlassene, Blutelfen, Naga und Keine Ahnung


Also die Idee sheitert alleine an der fairen Aufteilung der Völker. Und selbst wenn, zwar würden Nachtelfen und Worgen etc. besser zusammen in eine Fraktion passen, aber welcher Kriegsgrund bestünde gegenüber z.B. Draenei ?


Diese Idee von 4 Fraktionen ist zwar sehr interessant, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht umsetzbar, da von Anfang an alles auf 2 Fraktionen ausgelegt war. Man müsste das Spiel neu erschaffen um dies zu ändern. Außerdem scheitert die Idee schon am konzept wie ihr seht. Esseidenn jemand kann eine logische andere Aufteilung nennen, also ein Konzept.


----------



## Selsalo (6. Januar 2011)

Pandaren finde ich bisher als einziges sehr wahrscheinliches neues Volk. Und die Naga könnten auch bald kommen. So könnten sich einige Naga von Azshara abgewendet haben, nachdem man in Vashj'ir große Erfolge verzeichnen kann. Mit Mounts wird es zwar ein bisschen schwer, weil keine Beine da sind zum aufsitzen, aber ansonsten sehe ich da kein Hinderungsgrund. Das wären meine Kandidaten für die Horde.
Für die Allianz würde ich auch die Furbolgs nehmen. Durch die Reinigung des Teufelswaldes dürften wieder viele von denen übrig sein. Ausserdem könnte man es irgendwie so drehen, dass die Nachtelfen denen ein bisschen Intelligenz gegeben haben. Nur das weibliche Modell müsste noch hinzugefügt werden. Weitere Rassen für die Allianz wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht.

Oger finde ich nicht sonderlich passend.


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Viele falsche Behauptungen. Nachtelfen und Blutelfen könnten in meinen Augen nun auch wieder zusammenpassen, richtig. Mit den Trollen waren beide eigentlich die längste Zeit ihrer Geschichte verfeindet. Darüber hinaus ist es umstritten, das die Nachtelfen von Trollen abstammen, ich halte es für falsch. Diverse Hochelfen sind auch noch mit der Allianz verbunden.


Nur weil du die Dinge anders siehst, sind meine Behauptungen direkt falsch? Ähm...rofl...
Du hältst es für falsch, ich halte es für richtig, daß die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen. Verfeindung hin oder her, so eine Feindschaft kann auch enden, vor allem wenn man gemeinsame Wurzeln hat. Und es obliegt schließlich den Lore-Schreibern, soetwas dann auszuschmücken.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Verlassenen haben die gleichen Ziele der Geißel und wer das immer noch abstreitet läuft mit einer Augenbinde durch die Welt. Die Geißel ist besiegt und ich würde Sylvanas nun nicht mehr als Bansheekönigin sondern als Lichkönigin 2.0 bezeichnen. Alles ziel genau darauf ab, all ihre Taten und Handlungen. Sylvanas hat exakt die selben Ziele wie Arthas, nämlich jedwedes Leben auf der Welt auszulöschen und durch die Valkyren wächst sie zu einer immer größeren Bedrohung heran. Die Worgen sind als Verbündete vollkommen auszuschließen, denn diese wurden von den Verlassenen angegriffen und sie haben ihre Wurzeln bei den Nachtelfen, wie so viele Völker in Azeroth. Sie würden eher zu den Nachtelfen passen, bei denen sie jetzt auch leben.


Wenn dem so wäre, hätten die Verlassenen die Horde verlassen müssen, bzw. von der Horde heraus geschmissen werden. Ist nicht passiert, oder hat die Horde nun tatsächlich nur vier Völker?



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Tauren standen in tiefer Schuld bei Thrall. Thrall ist nun weg und Cairne ist durch einen Ork gestorben, ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, er ist durch Garrosh Klinge gestorben. Das Bündnis Tauren/Orks hängt am sehr sehr dünnen seidenen Faden. Die Draenei würden niemals zu einer Geißel 2.0 wechseln, als ein Volk, welches als Armee der Naaru fungiert. Die Goblins würden bei den Orks bleiben, bei den Tauren eher weniger wenn diese sich loslösen.


Wie gesagt, das hängt alles an den Lore-Schreibern. Thrall kann vorbeikommen und sagen "habt euch wieder lieb" und Tauren und Orcs bleiben ein Paar. Die Verlassenen können sich von ihrer Anführerin lossagen und zum Licht wechseln, in der Hoffnung, sie werden dann wieder vernünftige Lebewesen. Und wer steht noch gleich dem Licht am nächsten? Rein theoretisch wäre es aber auch möglich, daß die Orcs irgendwann ganz alleine dastehen, weil Garrosh alle vergrault in seinem kindischen Wahn. Oder aber sie trinken mal wieder etwas von Mannoroth, vielleicht haben sie ja noch ein paar Fässer von dessen Blut irgendwo. Und dann verfallen sie wieder in den Blutrausch und werden dadurch zur ominösen "Geißel 2.0" die alles töten will. Die Möglichkeiten sind zahlreich, wenn auch das Szenario Orcs gegen alle wohl eher unrealistisch wäre, auch wenn es logisch sein könnte.


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Nur weil du die Dinge anders siehst, sind meine Behauptungen direkt falsch? Ähm...rofl...
> Du hältst es für falsch, ich halte es für richtig, daß die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen. Verfeindung hin oder her, so eine Feindschaft kann auch enden, vor allem wenn man gemeinsame Wurzeln hat. Und es obliegt schließlich den Lore-Schreibern, soetwas dann auszuschmücken.



Ich sehe es anders, aber das ist nicht der Grund. ie Falschaussage deinerseits ist ein Fakt. Es ist nicht "sehr wahrscheinlich" das die beiden Völker in Verbindung stehen. Dies kann man in den offiziellen Quellen nachlesen. Die Feindschaft könnte enden, da stimme ich zu.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, hätten die Verlassenen die Horde verlassen müssen, bzw. von der Horde heraus geschmissen werden. Ist nicht passiert, oder hat die Horde nun tatsächlich nur vier Völker?



Die Horde war schon immer ein Zweckbündnis. Insbesondere das Bündnis zwischen Tauren, Orks und Trollen und den Verlassenen sowie den Blutelfen war niemals eine Freundschaft. Es ist eine gegenseitige Abhängigkeit. Hätte Sylvanas die Mittel dazu, würde sie sich wohl sofort von der Horde lossagen, vielleicht mit Ausnahme der Blutelfen. Deutlich wird das in den Dialogen zwischen Sylvanas und Garrosh. Beide halten im Grunde weniger als "Nichts" voneinander. Die Ziele der Verlassenen waren schon immer klar, es war ein Fehler der Horde sie aufzunehmen, aber ihnen blieb und bleibt schlicht und ergreifend keine andere Wahl, da die Allianz sonst die Überhand gewinnen würde. Die Horde ist sozusagen auf eine Geißel 2.0 angewießen und man merkt deutlich wie Garrosh das belastet.




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das hängt alles an den Lore-Schreibern. Thrall kann vorbeikommen und sagen "habt euch wieder lieb" und Tauren und Orcs bleiben ein Paar. Die Verlassenen können sich von ihrer Anführerin lossagen und zum Licht wechseln, in der Hoffnung, sie werden dann wieder vernünftige Lebewesen. Und wer steht noch gleich dem Licht am nächsten? Rein theoretisch wäre es aber auch möglich, daß die Orcs irgendwann ganz alleine dastehen, weil Garrosh alle vergrault in seinem kindischen Wahn. Oder aber sie trinken mal wieder etwas von Mannoroth, vielleicht haben sie ja noch ein paar Fässer von dessen Blut irgendwo. Und dann verfallen sie wieder in den Blutrausch und werden dadurch zur ominösen "Geißel 2.0" die alles töten will. Die Möglichkeiten sind zahlreich, wenn auch das Szenario Orcs gegen alle wohl eher unrealistisch wäre, auch wenn es logisch sein könnte.



So einfach geht das nicht. Eine Geschichte muss Kopf und Füße haben. Man kann nicht alles mal eben drehen, wie man es gerne hätte, auch wenn das manchmal erforderlich ist. Thrall hat sich endgültig von der Horde losgesagt, es ist stark auszuschließen, das er zurückkehrt. Er musste diese Entscheidung für sein Leben treffen. Er darf keine Seite mehr bevorzugen. Die Verlassenen würden sich nie von Sylvanas lossagen, sie wird von ihrem Volk verehert, denn nur ihr verdanken sie ihre Freiheit. Das die Verlassenen zum Licht finden wäre zwar möglich aber extrem unwahrscheinlich, da dies einer selbst auferlegten Folter der Verlassenen gleichkommen würde. Dem Licht am nähesten stehen die Naaaru sowie Draenei.

Das die Orks allein dastehen wäre möglich, das sie ernneut Mannoroth Blut trinken ist unmöglich, da dieser tot ist. Des Weiteren hat man wohl nie das Opfer Hellscreams vergessen. Dieses Scenario wäre alles, aber nicht logisch.


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es anders, aber das ist nicht der Grund. ie Falschaussage deinerseits ist ein Fakt. Es ist nicht "sehr wahrscheinlich" das die beiden Völker in Verbindung stehen. Dies kann man in den offiziellen Quellen nachlesen. Die Feindschaft könnte enden, da stimme ich zu.


So und mein Fakt ist eben eine offizielle Quelle, woraus hervorgeht, daß sie eben doch miteinander in Verbindung stehen könnten, bzw. dies recht wahrscheinlich tun. Und nun? 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Horde war schon immer ein Zweckbündnis. Insbesondere das Bündnis zwischen Tauren, Orks und Trollen und den Verlassenen sowie den Blutelfen war niemals eine Freundschaft. Es ist eine gegenseitige Abhängigkeit. Hätte Sylvanas die Mittel dazu, würde sie sich wohl sofort von der Horde lossagen, vielleicht mit Ausnahme der Blutelfen. Deutlich wird das in den Dialogen zwischen Sylvanas und Garrosh. Beide halten im Grunde weniger als "Nichts" voneinander. Die Ziele der Verlassenen waren schon immer klar, es war ein Fehler der Horde sie aufzunehmen, aber ihnen blieb und bleibt schlicht und ergreifend keine andere Wahl, da die Allianz sonst die Überhand gewinnen würde. Die Horde ist sozusagen auf eine Geißel 2.0 angewießen und man merkt deutlich wie Garrosh das belastet.


Garrosh belastet ja eine ganze Menge, vor allem eine Art Minderwertigkeitskomplexe. Sonst würde er nicht ständig so einen Lauten machen. 
Ich finde dennoch, daß es wenig Sinn macht, die Verlassenen in der Horde zu behalten, wenn sie doch so böse sind und dadurch Gefahr laufen, von innen heraus zerstört zu werden. Sicherlich kann man den nahen Feind besser beobachten und man sieht nach außen stärker aus. Aber möchte man mit jemandem das Bett teilen, wo man jeden Morgen froh sein muß, lebendig aufzuwachen? Vor allem: Gerade Garrosh isses doch total Wurscht, ob die Allianz die Oberhand gewinnt, also zahlenmäßig. Der Kleine scheut doch eh keinen Konflikt. 
Auf jeden Fall sind hier viele Varianten möglich. Schließlich ist kein Band in der Horde auch nur annähernd so stabil, wie das zwischen Menschen und Zwergen.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So einfach geht das nicht. Eine Geschichte muss Kopf und Füße haben. Man kann nicht alles mal eben drehen, wie man es gerne hätte, auch wenn das manchmal erforderlich ist. Thrall hat sich endgültig von der Horde losgesagt, es ist stark auszuschließen, das er zurückkehrt. Er musste diese Entscheidung für sein Leben treffen. Er darf keine Seite mehr bevorzugen. Die Verlassenen würden sich nie von Sylvanas lossagen, sie wird von ihrem Volk verehert, denn nur ihr verdanken sie ihre Freiheit. Das die Verlassenen zum Licht finden wäre zwar möglich aber extrem unwahrscheinlich, da dies einer selbst auferlegten Folter der Verlassenen gleichkommen würde. Dem Licht am nähesten stehen die Naaaru sowie Draenei.
> 
> Das die Orks allein dastehen wäre möglich, das sie ernneut Mannoroth Blut trinken ist unmöglich, da dieser tot ist. Des Weiteren hat man wohl nie das Opfer Hellscreams vergessen. Dieses Scenario wäre alles, aber nicht logisch.


Es gibt da so viel, was man so drehen kann, daß es Kopf und Fuß hat. Daß Thrall zur Horde zurückkehrt, hat keiner behauptet. Aber um den Frieden zu erhalten, bzw. einen gemeinsamen Gegner aller zu bekämpfen, könnte er sich dennoch vermittelnd einschalten. Gerade das paßt ja zu seiner Neutralität.
Sylvanas kann aber wie jeder andere auch irgendwie vernichtet werden, dann wären die Verlassenen ohne Führung und müßten sich eventuell neu orientieren. Möglich ist alles.
Richtig, dem Licht am nächsten stehen die Draenei. Die Naaru gibt es ja nicht als Volk, was hier zur Debatte steht. Dementsprechend wäre es eben eine Möglichkeit, wie ich es geschildert habe. Ich hielte es nicht für ausgeschlossen, daß die Verlassenen einen solchen Weg wählen könnten. Der Mensch macht ja auch eine Chemotherapie, die ebenfalls einer Folter gleichkommt, um sich zu heilen.

Und Mannoroths Blut war nur ein Beispiel... *rolleyes* Aber es gibt noch hunderte, tausende oder noch mehr von dessen Sorte. Da wird sicher auch noch einer dabei sein, der mit seinem Blut einen solchen Blutrausch hervorrufen kann. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, daß es Kil'Jaeden immernoch gibt. Und daß er es war, der die Orcs als Armee für Sargeras angeheuert und aufgebaut hat, um Azeroth zu schwächen, damit dann die brennende Legion erfolgreich den Rest machen kann. Schon auch denkbar, daß er sich da nochmal einschaltet und sich Garrosh zu Nutze macht. Okay, genauso könnte Kil'Jaeden sich aber auch die Verlassenen schnappen. Ner'zhul und Arthas, sowie deren Geißel waren ja auch nur Handpuppen von Kil'Jaeden, zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. Erst als der Lichkönig zu stark wurde und die Schreckenslords, die das ganze kontrollieren sollten, aus dem Weg räumte, war Kil'Jaeden raus aus der Geißelgeschichte. Also vielleicht greift er sich ja die Geißel 2.0 für einen neuen Versuch.

Auf der anderen Seite ist auch jederzeit denkbar, daß selbst die ehrwürdigsten Geschöpfe korumpiert werden. Sargeras war mal der ehrwürdigste Titan, der allein gegen die Dämonen kämpfte, bis er korumpiert wurde. Todesschwinge war mal der stärkste und angesehenste Drache, bevor er korumpiert und böse wurde. Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde waren mal angesehen wie Velen, bevor sie sich verführen ließen und böse wurden. Die Reihe läßt sich endlos fortführen, Arthas, Ner'zhul, Kel'Thuzad, Aszhara, Illidan, usw.
Wer könnte der nächste sein? Vielleicht ja sogar Thrall persönlich, auch wenn allen Hordlern dann das Herz bluten würde... Unwahrscheinlich ist das sicherlich, aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Januar 2011)

Genial fänd ich eine neutrale Rasse die sich im Questverlauf im Startgebiet unwiderruflich einer Fraktion anschließen muß.

z.B. Pandaren sind wie gemacht dafür.

Vielleicht auch eine Unterwasserrasse. 
Ich vermute sowieso, daß Vashjir auch ein Test ist, wie Unterwasserzonen bei den Spielern ankommen. Vielleicht liegt schon der Entwurf für ein Tiefseeaddon in der Schublade.


----------



## Loony555 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich fand in Vashir diese Rückblenden in die Vergangenheit, in denen man diese Naga Kriegsmaid spielt, fantastisch. 
Hat mir viel Spass gemacht, ein Naga zu sein. Allein die schlängelnden Schwimmanimationen finde ich klasse.

Also her mit den Naga als spielbare Rasse! 

Wobei die aber eigentlich weder zur Allianz, noch zur Horde passen. 
Da müsste man die Lore schon recht krass verbiegen, um das möglich zu machen.
Aber immerhin, das hat man ja schon für die Blutelfen Palas gemacht.
Möglich wärs schon, evtl. als abgespaltener Teil einer Fraktion wie die Dunkelspeer-Trolle der Horde,
oder die Khezan-Goblins.

Bleibt die Frage, Nagas zu Allianz oder Horde? (Ich denke ja zur Allianz, so als ehemalige Hochgeborene Nachtelfen.) 
Aber was wäre als Gegenstück denkbar? Furbolgs? Murlocs?

PS: Bitte keine Pandaren, die Viecher konnte ich schon in den Warcraft Strategiespielen nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Selsalo (7. Januar 2011)

> Die Horde ist sozusagen auf eine Geißel 2.0 angewießen



Das sehe ich nicht so eng. Zwar hat Sylvanas komische Methoden drauf, aber dennoch tut sie all dies zu Erhaltung ihres Volkes. Wie man aus dem Gespräch mit Garrosh in Silverpine rauskriegt (und sich eigentlich denken kann), können sich die Verlassenen nicht fortpflanzen. Das heisst, wenn sie nicht ein bisschen radikaler vorgehen, dann sterben sie aus.



> Schließlich ist kein Band in der Horde auch nur annähernd so stabil, wie das zwischen Menschen und Zwergen.



Naja, das Band mit den Zwergen ist durch den Rat der Drei Hämmer aber geschwächt worden. Offiziell haben sich die Zwerge ja in sich selbst zurückgezogen, um diese Konfliktsituation intern zu klären. Und nach aussen hin haben sie die Kontakte abgeschwächt. Das sieht man ja auch daran, das die Gnome aus Ironforge verschwunden sind.



> Thrall hat sich endgültig von der Horde losgesagt



Naja, das stimmt so nicht ganz. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist Thrall nur zum Irdenen Ring gegangen, um den Riss im Maelstrom zu versiegeln und die Welt wieder in Ordnung zu bringen, elementar gesehen. Klick mich hier kannst du den Dialog zwischen Garrosh und Thrall zur Ernennung nachlesen. Da steht nur, dass Thrall Garrosh in seiner Abwesenheit zum Warchief macht, nicht für immer.


----------



## MasterCrain (7. Januar 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen das er NIE vor der Wahl stand Horde oder Schamane. Die Wahl lautete Kriegshäuptling oder Schamane. Nur weil er nicht mehr der Anführer der Horde ist hat er sich noch lange nicht von dieser losgesagt.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist offiziell widerlegt. Cenarius ist kein Kind von Ysera, sie haben lediglich eine sehr enge Bindung. Nachzulesen auf der offiziellen (alten) Homepage.



Hab das hier grad bei langeweileserven gefunden. Im Krieg der Ahnen wird doch mehrfach gesagt das Cenarius Yseras Sohn ist, nähmlich als Ysera so aufgelöst war als Canarius Vater ums leben gekommen ist.


----------



## MasterCrain (7. Januar 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so eng. Zwar hat Sylvanas komische Methoden drauf, aber dennoch tut sie all dies zu Erhaltung ihres Volkes. Wie man aus dem Gespräch mit Garrosh in Silverpine rauskriegt (und sich eigentlich denken kann), können sich die Verlassenen nicht fortpflanzen. Das heisst, wenn sie nicht ein bisschen radikaler vorgehen, dann sterben sie aus.



Das sehe ich Anders. Sylvanas war ein von Rache getriebenes Geschöpf. Sie hatte sich von der Geißel losgesagt, mit einem einzigen Ziel: Rache an Arthas und dessen vernichtung hervorführen. Diese Rache ist nun beendet. Die Geißel ist besiegt und keine Bedrohung mehr. Die Verlassenen hätten nun einfach warten können, bis sie von selbst zerfallen. Wozu sollten sich Untote fortpflanzen müssen ? Okay, wobei ich nicht weiss wie das mit Sylvanas ist, die hat ja noch ihren Körper. Aber es ist doch Ironie des Schicksals, das die Verlassenen jetzt genau das tun, was sie bekämpft haben.

Das ist auch keine simple Verteidigung mehr was Sylvanas macht. Sie greift in sämtlichen Bereichen radikal an, ohne Rücksicht auf die Meinungen der Rest der Horde und ohne Respekt vor den ruhenden Toten. Sie ruft rücksichtslos die Toten aus ihren Gräbern, auch gegen deren Willen. Wer sich nicht beugt, der wird von Slyvanas rücksichtslos getötet. Sie lässt es nicht zu, das ein wiederbelebter Untoter seinen eigenen Weg geht. Dies wird im Startgebiet der Untoten besonders deutlich.

Dazu kommt, das es Sylvanas gelungen ist, sich Fähigkeiten anzueignen um in die Köpfe zumindest in die der Untoten einzudringen, was deutlich wird, als man Mühlenbern im Silberwald als Untoter angreift.

Sylvanas arbeitet weiter mit Hochturen an einer alles vernichtenden Seuche, entgegen der Befehle Garrosh. Und sie setzt sie auch ein wenn sie das will.

Man kann auch die Augen verschließen, aber das ist nichts anderes als die Geißel. ich behaupte sogar das das noch schlimmer als die Geißel ist.


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Naja, das Band mit den Zwergen ist durch den Rat der Drei Hämmer aber geschwächt worden. Offiziell haben sich die Zwerge ja in sich selbst zurückgezogen, um diese Konfliktsituation intern zu klären. Und nach aussen hin haben sie die Kontakte abgeschwächt. Das sieht man ja auch daran, das die Gnome aus Ironforge verschwunden sind.


Die Zwerge werden der Allianz und damit den Menschen immer treu zur Seite stehen, weil diese die Horde aus Khaz Modan wieder vertrieben hat. Magni Bronzebart hat das so gelobt und es ist unzweifelhaft, daß das auch so gehalten wird.

Und Cenarius ist der Sohn von Mu'sha und Apa'ro, auch bekannt als der Mond und somit eines der Augen der Erdenmutter, und Malorne...
Nix Ysera...


----------



## Selsalo (7. Januar 2011)

> Das sehe ich Anders. Sylvanas war ein von Rache getriebenes Geschöpf. Sie hatte sich von der Geißel losgesagt, mit einem einzigen Ziel: Rache an Arthas und dessen vernichtung hervorführen. Diese Rache ist nun beendet. Die Geißel ist besiegt und keine Bedrohung mehr. Die Verlassenen hätten nun einfach warten können, bis sie von selbst zerfallen. Wozu sollten sich Untote fortpflanzen müssen ? Okay, wobei ich nicht weiss wie das mit Sylvanas ist, die hat ja noch ihren Körper. Aber es ist doch Ironie des Schicksals, das die Verlassenen jetzt genau das tun, was sie bekämpft haben.



Soweit ich weiss, sieht sich Sylvanas in gewisser Weise verpflichtet, ihre Leute am Leben zu halten. Und ausserdem wäre es im Sinne der Horde, dass sie am Leben bleiben. Denn ansonsten müsste Garrosh auch dafür Soldaten abstellen, um Lordaeron zu halten. Deshalb sollte der hohle Orc mal bissl nachdenken bevor er rumheult.
Ausserdem haben sie die Geißel nur bekämpft, weil diese den freien Willen unterdrückt haben und unter der Herrschaft des Lichkönigs willenlose Sklaven waren. Zwar herrscht Sylvanas auch sehr streng (man siehe, wie sie mit Koltira umgeht), allerdings wird sie vom Großteil ihres Volkes verehrt, da sie sie vor der Kontrolle der Geißel befreit hat. Somit haben die, die ihr dienen, ein tolles Untotleben. Und genau so führt Garrosh auch (man siehe die Quest im Steinkrallengebirge).




> Das ist auch keine simple Verteidigung mehr was Sylvanas macht. Sie greift in sämtlichen Bereichen radikal an, ohne Rücksicht auf die Meinungen der Rest der Horde und ohne Respekt vor den ruhenden Toten. Sie ruft rücksichtslos die Toten aus ihren Gräbern, auch gegen deren Willen. Wer sich nicht beugt, der wird von Slyvanas rücksichtslos getötet. Sie lässt es nicht zu, das ein wiederbelebter Untoter seinen eigenen Weg geht. Dies wird im Startgebiet der Untoten besonders deutlich.



Sie verteidigt eigentlich nur ihre Grenzen. Den Angriff auf Gilneas führt sie nur auf Befehl der Horde aus. Dass sie die Seuche nutzen, ist zwar blöd, aber die Orcs nutzen atombombengleiche Bomben gegen die Allianz in Kalimdor. Und dass sie Tote wiederbelebn, gut das erklärt sich oben, aber eigentlich ist es unverantwortlich.




> Sylvanas arbeitet weiter mit Hochturen an einer alles vernichtenden Seuche, entgegen der Befehle Garrosh. Und sie setzt sie auch ein wenn sie das will.



Nur weil sie die Befehle eines größenwahnsinnigen Orcs nicht befolgt und sich unabhängig von der Horde eine Waffe erschafft. Wie gesagt, die Goblins arbeiten für Garrosh auch an extremen Sachen. Und nur weil das eine einen großen Knall verursacht und das andere halt eine Seuche verbreitet, ist das eine dennoch nicht schlimmer als das andere. 


Man kann die Verlassenen als Geißel 2.0 ansehen, oder man kann es nicht.




> Die Zwerge werden der Allianz und damit den Menschen immer treu zur Seite stehen, weil diese die Horde aus Khaz Modan wieder vertrieben hat. Magni Bronzebart hat das so gelobt und es ist unzweifelhaft, daß das auch so gehalten wird.



Die Tauren haben Thrall auch ewige Treue geschworen, weil er sie gerettet hat, ebenso wie die Trolle. Dennoch sind sie kurz davor, sich von den Orcs abzuwenden. Ein Schwur wegen einer Sache heisst nicht, dass es ewig so sein muss. Das Management der Zwerge hat sich ja schließlich geändert


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, sieht sich Sylvanas in gewisser Weise verpflichtet, ihre Leute am Leben zu halten. Und ausserdem wäre es im Sinne der Horde, dass sie am Leben bleiben. Denn ansonsten müsste Garrosh auch dafür Soldaten abstellen, um Lordaeron zu halten. Deshalb sollte der hohle Orc mal bissl nachdenken bevor er rumheult.
> Ausserdem haben sie die Geißel nur bekämpft, weil diese den freien Willen unterdrückt haben und unter der Herrschaft des Lichkönigs willenlose Sklaven waren. Zwar herrscht Sylvanas auch sehr streng (man siehe, wie sie mit Koltira umgeht), allerdings wird sie vom Großteil ihres Volkes verehrt, da sie sie vor der Kontrolle der Geißel befreit hat. Somit haben die, die ihr dienen, ein tolles Untotleben. Und genau so führt Garrosh auch (man siehe die Quest im Steinkrallengebirge).
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke du redest das ein wenig schön, in den offiziellen Foren ist sich fast das gesamte Rollenspielforum einig, das die Geißel als eine zweite Geißel angesehen werden. So sei ein Rollenspiel als "Normaler" Untoter im Grunde nicht mehr möglich. Ich betrachte die eroberung des Arathihochlands und des Vorgebirge des Hügellands sicher nicht als eine Grenzverteidigung. Das ist eine Ausweitung ihrer Macht über die gesamten nördlichen Östlichen Königreichen. Die Verlassenen haben orte wie Süderstade einfach vernichtet.

Den Angriff auf Gilneas hätte Sylvanas so oder so ausgeführt, die Worgen waren den verlassenen schon länger ein Dorn im Auge und wenn sie weiter in das Vorgebirge einmaschiert, hätte sie eine Konfrontration mit Gilneas ohnehin nicht verhindern können. 

Man muss realisieren das den Verlassenen 2 Wege bleiben: Sie werden vernichtet, oder sie werden zu ihrem einst schlimmsten Feind. Sie sind darauf angewießen Tote wiederzubeleben, richtig. Aber das auch nur weil sie weiterhin Interesse daran haben ihre Machtgebiete auszuweiten. Sie haben kein Interesse an Frieden und sie gehen überaus brutal und radikal vor und genau diese Tatsache macht sie zur Geißel.

Garrosh ist nicht größenwahnsinnig, den Eindruck erweckt eher Sylvanas und ja, ich sehe eine etwas größere Bombe weniger gefährlich, als eine Seuche, die Orte wie Süderstade für Jahrzehnte vollkommen unbewohnbar macht.


----------



## Selsalo (8. Januar 2011)

> Ich denke du redest das ein wenig schön, in den offiziellen Foren ist sich fast das gesamte Rollenspielforum einig, das die Geißel als eine zweite Geißel angesehen werden. So sei ein Rollenspiel als "Normaler" Untoter im Grunde nicht mehr möglich. Ich betrachte die eroberung des Arathihochlands und des Vorgebirge des Hügellands sicher nicht als eine Grenzverteidigung. Das ist eine Ausweitung ihrer Macht über die gesamten nördlichen Östlichen Königreichen. Die Verlassenen haben orte wie Süderstade einfach vernichtet.



Ich rede es nicht unbedingt schön, ich sehe es nur aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Was machen denn die Orcs in Ashenvale? Sie haben ganze Posten der Nachtelfen niedergewalzt, haben die Bäume abgeholzt. Im Steinkrallengebirge fetzen sie sich auch hordentlich mit der Allianz. Und die Menschen sind ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Die bauen einen Highway von Theramore ins Brachland, zerstören Taurajo und dringen ins Gebiet der Tauren und Orcs ein. Deshalb sehe ich das, wa Sylvanas macht, als ebenbürdig an, da sie sich das komplette Vorgebirge sichern will. Ausserdem sind die Orcs doch eher noch im Arathihochland vertreten (Hammerfall).




> Den Angriff auf Gilneas hätte Sylvanas so oder so ausgeführt, die Worgen waren den verlassenen schon länger ein Dorn im Auge und wenn sie weiter in das Vorgebirge einmaschiert, hätte sie eine Konfrontration mit Gilneas ohnehin nicht verhindern können.



Gut das mag stimmen. Aber letztendlich handelt sie auf den Befehl von Garrosh. Dass sie das komplette Lordaeron unter ihre Herrschaft bringen will, kann ich persönlich gut verstehen. Das gäbe ihr eine gute Machtbasis.




> Man muss realisieren das den Verlassenen 2 Wege bleiben: Sie werden vernichtet, oder sie werden zu ihrem einst schlimmsten Feind. Sie sind darauf angewießen Tote wiederzubeleben, richtig. Aber das auch nur weil sie weiterhin Interesse daran haben ihre Machtgebiete auszuweiten. Sie haben kein Interesse an Frieden und sie gehen überaus brutal und radikal vor und genau diese Tatsache macht sie zur Geißel.



Wieso nur zwei Wege? Wenn du die Wahl hast zwischen Aussterben oder Kämpfen, was wählst du da? Dass sie kämpfen macht sie nicht automatisch zur Geißel. Das wäre genauso wie wenn man meint, dass wenn die Orcs kämpfen, dass sie direkt wieder zur Legion gehören. Dass sie Tote wiederbeleben mag zwar grausam sein, allerdings ist das die einzige Möglichkeit, die ihnen bleibt, um eine Chance zu haben. Jedes sterbliche Volk kann "nachproduzieren", warum sollten es die Verlassenen nicht dürfen? Es mag zwar schlecht sein, dass sie die Toten wiedererwecken, aber was bleibt ihnen für eine Wahl?




> Garrosh ist nicht größenwahnsinnig, den Eindruck erweckt eher Sylvanas und ja, ich sehe eine etwas größere Bombe weniger gefährlich, als eine Seuche, die Orte wie Süderstade für Jahrzehnte vollkommen unbewohnbar macht.



Einen gewissen Größenwahn seh ich bei Garrosh schon. Wer den Spruch prägt "Höllschreis Auge ist überall!", ist aus meiner Sicht sehr stark von sich überzeugt. Und Süderstade ist nur für die Lebenden unbewohnbar geworden, womit die Ziele der Verlassenen erreicht wären. Sie können dort nämlich eine Basis errichten.


Ich sehe das Ganze ein wenig neutraler. Jede Rasse hat eine gewisse Daseinsberechtigung. Und nur weil die Verlassenen eine radikalere Weise haben, um sich zu behaupten, heisst es nicht, dass dies sofort zu einer neuen Geißel führt.
Man muss es auch mal so sehen: Sylvanas bekommt nur Gegenwind und Misstrauen. Die Allianz, inbesondere die Menschen wollen sie vernichten, weil sie Ansprüche auf lordaeron erheben. Die Orcs und die Tauren legen ihnen Steine in den Weg, weil sie die Verlassenen für wider der Natur halten. Natürlich müssen sie sich da behaupten.
Ausserdem, warum sollte ein König in Stormwind Besitzansprüche auf Lordaeron haben? Die meisten Verlassenen sind ehemalige Bürger Lordaerons, also liegt der Anspruch am Ehesten bei denen!


----------



## Shaila (8. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Ich rede es nicht unbedingt schön, ich sehe es nur aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Was machen denn die Orcs in Ashenvale? Sie haben ganze Posten der Nachtelfen niedergewalzt, haben die Bäume abgeholzt. Im Steinkrallengebirge fetzen sie sich auch hordentlich mit der Allianz. Und die Menschen sind ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Die bauen einen Highway von Theramore ins Brachland, zerstören Taurajo und dringen ins Gebiet der Tauren und Orcs ein. Deshalb sehe ich das, wa Sylvanas macht, als ebenbürdig an, da sie sich das komplette Vorgebirge sichern will. Ausserdem sind die Orcs doch eher noch im Arathihochland vertreten (Hammerfall).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Angriffe der Orks einfach nicht mit denen der Verlassenen vergleichen, alleine wegen der Tatsache das die Verlassenen Untot sind. Das hebt sie auf eine ganz andere Stufe. Ebenso ist es etwas anderes eine Seuche anzuwenden, die speziell zur Vernichtung von Leben entwickelt wurde, als eine große Bombe. Untote/Geister haben eigentlich nur einen Wunsch: Ihren Frieden finden und dann ins Reich der Toten übergehen, vielleicht vorher noch ihre Rache vollüben, damit ihnen das Möglich ist. Die Verlassenen müssten es am Besten wissen, wie es ist einfach erweckt und verdammt zu werden, aber genau das tun sie nun selbst und das ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu rechtfertigen und dieser Meinung ist auch Garrosh wie man im Silberwlad sieht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das er nicht die Geißel als Verbündeten haben will.

Und doch, der Angriffskrieg Sylvanas macht sie für mich zur Geißel, sie hätte Gineas schlicht und ergreifend angegriffen, ob mit Befehl oder ohne.

P.S: Die Verlassenen haben in meinen Augen auch keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr, da sie untot sind. Und wenn dann sollen sie doch einfach in ihrem Land bleiben und gut ist.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Ganze ein wenig neutraler. Jede Rasse hat eine gewisse Daseinsberechtigung. Und nur weil die Verlassenen eine radikalere Weise haben, um sich zu behaupten, heisst es nicht, dass dies sofort zu einer neuen Geißel führt.
> Man muss es auch mal so sehen: Sylvanas bekommt nur Gegenwind und Misstrauen. Die Allianz, inbesondere die Menschen wollen sie vernichten, weil sie Ansprüche auf lordaeron erheben. Die Orcs und die Tauren legen ihnen Steine in den Weg, weil sie die Verlassenen für wider der Natur halten. Natürlich müssen sie sich da behaupten.
> Ausserdem, warum sollte ein König in Stormwind Besitzansprüche auf Lordaeron haben? Die meisten Verlassenen sind ehemalige *Bürger Lordaerons*, also liegt der Anspruch am Ehesten bei denen!



Ja richtig, die viele Verlassene sind Bürger Lordaerons, aber was machen sie dann in Gilneas(ok das ist eig. klar), Stormgarde und Alterac?
Zu Lordaeron gehört doch eig. nur Silberwald und Tirisfal? Sorry kenne mich nicht so gut mit den Königreichen aus.


Solange die nekromantisch belebten Menschen einen freien Willen haben (so wie Godfrey), bleibt Sylvanas für mich noch die Bansheekönigin und nicht eine neue Lichkönigin.


----------



## Selsalo (8. Januar 2011)

> Ja richtig, die viele Verlassene sind Bürger Lordaerons, aber was machen sie dann in Gilneas(ok das ist eig. klar), Stormgarde und Alterac?
> Zu Lordaeron gehört doch eig. nur Silberwald und Tirisfal? Sorry kenne mich nicht so gut mit den Königreichen aus.



Also Lordaeron ist der gesamte Teil nördlich des Sumpflandes bis hin zum Tor nach Quel'Thalas. Das alles war unter der Herrschaft vom Hause Menethil (zuletzt Terenas). Ausserdem gab es einen Rat, der aus den Königen und Herrschern der verschiedenen Nationen bestand. Also gab es dort Vertreter aus Alterac, Arathi und sogar Vertreter der Wildhämmer.
Somit ist Lordaeron all das, was den Verlassenen und dem Argentumverein gehört. Ausnahmen bilden hier das Hinterland, welches immernoch zwischen den Trollen und den Zwergen umkämpft wird (die Verlassenen haben hiern ur ein kleines Forschungslager) und Arathi, was auch noch zwischen den Menschen und Orcs umstritten ist.

Somit finde ich, dass die Ansprüche der Verlassenen gerechtfertigt sind. Ob untot oder nicht, sie sind immernoch Bürger Lordaerons. Keiner hatte ihnen die Wahl gelassen, ob sie untot werden oder nicht, also finde ich es nicht gerade fair, sie zu verurteilen, nur weil sie untot sind. Und das sage ich als Taure.


----------



## Plaigor (8. Januar 2011)

Dazu mal eine ganz wichtige frage die Verlassenen sind doch entsanden als der Lichking geschwächt war da konnten sich einige befreien 

jedoch ist Arthas sprich der Lichkönig doch jetzt tot müssten da nicht alle lebenden die noch unter seiner kontrolle standen jetzt frei sein anstatt Hirnlos wie heuschrecken azeroth weggzufegen das taten die Verlassenen ja auch nicht mehr oder weniger


----------



## Shaila (8. Januar 2011)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Dazu mal eine ganz wichtige frage die Verlassenen sind doch entsanden als der Lichking geschwächt war da konnten sich einige befreien
> 
> jedoch ist Arthas sprich der Lichkönig doch jetzt tot müssten da nicht alle lebenden die noch unter seiner kontrolle standen jetzt frei sein anstatt Hirnlos wie heuschrecken azeroth weggzufegen das taten die Verlassenen ja auch nicht mehr oder weniger



Nicht jeder Untoter ist in der Lage dazu. Bei den meisten Ghulen z.B. ist schlicht weg kein Gehirn mehr vorhanden. Und bei den Verlassenen ist es auch so eine Sache, manche kommen wieder aus der Erde und sind vollkommen hilflos, da sie kaum Intelligenz besitzen. Untote haben generell keinerlei Emotionen. Untote kennen keine Gefühle. Keine Trauer, keine Liebe, keine Reue. Nach dem Fall des Lichkönigs bestand eine "Lücke" in der sich vieles von der Geißel losgesagt hat und nur die stärksten darunter haben dann versucht eigene Armeen aufzustellen, dazu zählen z.B. Lichs. Nachdem Bolvar dann als Hüter der Geißel auf den Plan getrten ist, war das vorbei.

Wobei ich das mit Bolvar ohnehin unlogisch finde.


----------



## Plaigor (8. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Untoter ist in der Lage dazu. Bei den meisten Ghulen z.B. ist schlicht weg kein Gehirn mehr vorhanden. Und bei den Verlassenen ist es auch so eine Sache, manche kommen wieder aus der Erde und sind vollkommen hilflos, da sie kaum Intelligenz besitzen. Untote haben generell keinerlei Emotionen. Untote kennen keine Gefühle. Keine Trauer, keine Liebe, keine Reue. Nach dem Fall des Lichkönigs bestand eine "Lücke" in der sich vieles von der Geißel losgesagt hat und nur die stärksten darunter haben dann versucht eigene Armeen aufzustellen, dazu zählen z.B. Lichs. Nachdem Bolvar dann als Hüter der Geißel auf den Plan getrten ist, war das vorbei.
> 
> Wobei ich das mit Bolvar ohnehin unlogisch finde.



Ja aber die lichs oder entwas inteligenteren Leichen hätten doch "froh" sein müssen wieder einen freien willen zu haben wieso schloßen sie sich den den verlassenen nicht an wie es die damaligen Geißeldiener taten

und wenn bolvar sie jetzt unter verschluß hält gibt er denen dann den Befehl einfach nichts zu tun und vor sich hin zu gammeln oder wie wieso lässt er sich die restliche Geißel selber zerfetzten oder benutzt sie für etwas gutes da ja Ner Zuhl endgültig vom tisch is soweit ich weiß


----------



## Shaila (8. Januar 2011)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Ja aber die lichs oder entwas inteligenteren Leichen hätten doch "froh" sein müssen wieder einen freien willen zu haben wieso schloßen sie sich den den verlassenen nicht an wie es die damaligen Geißeldiener taten
> 
> und wenn bolvar sie jetzt unter verschluß hält gibt er denen dann den Befehl einfach nichts zu tun und vor sich hin zu gammeln oder wie wieso lässt er sich die restliche Geißel selber zerfetzten oder benutzt sie für etwas gutes da ja Ner Zuhl endgültig vom tisch is soweit ich weiß



Von den Untoten die frei geworden sind haben sich durchaus sehr viele, wenn nicht sogar ein Großteil den Verlassenen angeschlossen. Die Bekanntesten sind die Valkyren. Ohne diesen Machtgewinn wäre ihre Expansion in Lordaeron erst garnicht möglich gewesen. Ein Sieg ohne Valkyren wäre absurd. Die Anderen werden sich nicht angeschlossen haben, weil sie keine neue Anführerin anstelle des alen Führers haben wollten, oder aber sie wollten selbst eine Macht aufbauen, was bei den meisten jedoch hoffnungslos zum Scheitern vverurteilt ist, da sie zwischen dem Argentumkreuzzug und den Verlassenen aufgerieben werden.

Was Bolvar betrifft, so erschließt sich mir das eben auch nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob es dafür eine Erklärung gibt. Theoretisch könnte Bolvar die Geißel einfach für positive Dinge nutzen oder sie sich selbst zerstören lassen. Warum er es nicht tut weiss ich nicht. Man weiss nur das er an die Stelle von Arthas getreten war und die Krone aufgesetzt hat. Daraufhin ist er in einen Eisblock eingefroren worden. Macht ihm aber nichts aus, was im Film deutlich wird. Wahrscheinlich sind alle Untoten in Nordend unter seiner Kontrolle und der Rest nicht in den Östlichen Königreichen. Wäre eine Vermutung. Da in Nordend keiner mehr ist, lässt er die Untoten da nun einfach verrotten.

Aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, den Sinn und die Aufgabe Bolvars habe ich verstanden, warum er die Geißel nicht einfach vernichtet, das verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Zentoro (8. Januar 2011)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Ja aber die lichs oder entwas inteligenteren Leichen hätten doch "froh" sein müssen wieder einen freien willen zu haben wieso schloßen sie sich den den verlassenen nicht an wie es die damaligen Geißeldiener taten
> 
> und wenn bolvar sie jetzt unter verschluß hält gibt er denen dann den Befehl einfach nichts zu tun und vor sich hin zu gammeln oder wie wieso lässt er sich die restliche Geißel selber zerfetzten oder benutzt sie für etwas gutes da ja Ner Zuhl endgültig vom tisch is soweit ich weiß



In dem drittletzten WoW Buch wird ja sehr schön die Dreifaltigkeit zwischen LK, Ner'zhul und Arthas dargestellt und nein, der LK ist nicht tot und genausowenig ist Ner'zhul "vom Tisch". 

Genauso wie Arthas' unterdrückte gute Seite eine Katastrophe verhinderte, wird es in Zukunft Bolvar tun. So verstehe ich es...


----------



## Zentoro (8. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Von den Untoten die frei geworden sind haben sich durchaus sehr viele, wenn nicht sogar ein Großteil den Verlassenen angeschlossen. Die Bekanntesten sind die Valkyren. Ohne diesen Machtgewinn wäre ihre Expansion in Lordaeron erst garnicht möglich gewesen. Ein Sieg ohne Valkyren wäre absurd. Die Anderen werden sich nicht angeschlossen haben, weil sie keine neue Anführerin anstelle des alen Führers haben wollten, oder aber sie wollten selbst eine Macht aufbauen, was bei den meisten jedoch hoffnungslos zum Scheitern vverurteilt ist, da sie zwischen dem Argentumkreuzzug und den Verlassenen aufgerieben werden.
> 
> Was Bolvar betrifft, so erschließt sich mir das eben auch nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob es dafür eine Erklärung gibt. Theoretisch könnte Bolvar die Geißel einfach für positive Dinge nutzen oder sie sich selbst zerstören lassen. Warum er es nicht tut weiss ich nicht. Man weiss nur das er an die Stelle von Arthas getreten war und die Krone aufgesetzt hat. Daraufhin ist er in einen Eisblock eingefroren worden. Macht ihm aber nichts aus, was im Film deutlich wird. Wahrscheinlich sind alle Untoten in Nordend unter seiner Kontrolle und der Rest nicht in den Östlichen Königreichen. Wäre eine Vermutung. Da in Nordend keiner mehr ist, lässt er die Untoten da nun einfach verrotten.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, den Sinn und die Aufgabe Bolvars habe ich verstanden, warum er die Geißel nicht einfach vernichtet, das verstehe ich auch nicht.



Weil in diesem Helm das Böse steckt und seine gute Seite versuchen wird, zu korrumpieren.


----------



## Selsalo (8. Januar 2011)

> Ja aber die lichs oder entwas inteligenteren Leichen hätten doch "froh" sein müssen wieder einen freien willen zu haben wieso schloßen sie sich den den verlassenen nicht an wie es die damaligen Geißeldiener taten



Die Lich sind ein sehr schönes Beispiel, warum es noch böse intelligente Geißeldiener gibt. Lichs waren ja irgendwann einmal Menschen, wie Kel'thuzad. Sie haben sich dem Lichkönig angeschlossen mit der Hoffnung auf ewiges Leben. Und das haben sie auch bekommen. Wenn sie getötet wurden, wurden sie als Lichs wiederbelebt. Also sind sie quasi freiwillig untot.




> Untote haben generell keinerlei Emotionen



Völlig emotionsfrei sind sie nicht. Die Emotionen sind nur fast vollständig verkümmert. Dennoch ist selbst Sylvanas dazu in der Lage ein klein bisschen Trauer zu empfinden, als man ihr das Medaillion ihrer Schwester bringt.


----------



## Shaila (9. Januar 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Weil in diesem Helm das Böse steckt und seine gute Seite versuchen wird, zu korrumpieren.



Wohl kaum, da Nerzhul vernichtet ist. Gerade aus diesem Grund wird es unsinnig. Wäre Nerzhul noch da, würde das stimmen.


----------



## Cracker (9. Januar 2011)

Wohl kaum, da Nerzhul vernichtet ist.

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Denn in dem Helm und in dem Schwert Frostmourne ist die Seele Ner'zhul. Darum konnte er auch Arthas endlos mit seiner Stimme quälen und somit Wahnsinnig wurde.
Und so lange der Helm nicht vernichtet ist, kann Ner'zhul mit dem jenigen Kommunizieren der ihn trägt. Weis jetzt aber nicht ob sein Einfluss auf den jenigen geschwächt ist, da auch ein Teil seiner Seelen in Frostmoure war.


----------



## Shaila (9. Januar 2011)

Cracker schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, da Nerzhul vernichtet ist.
> 
> Das kann man so nicht sagen. Denn in dem Helm und in dem Schwert Frostmourne ist die Seele Ner'zhul. Darum konnte er auch Arthas endlos mit seiner Stimme quälen und somit Wahnsinnig wurde.
> Und so lange der Helm nicht vernichtet ist, kann Ner'zhul mit dem jenigen Kommunizieren der ihn trägt. Weis jetzt aber nicht ob sein Einfluss auf den jenigen geschwächt ist, da auch ein Teil seiner Seelen in Frostmoure war.



Nein, Nerzhul war schon lange nicht mehr im Helm, er war schon lang mit Arthas zu einem Wesen verschmolzen. Die Rüstung war einfach nur eine machterfüllte Rüstung eben.


----------



## Selsalo (9. Januar 2011)

Genau das ist alles im Buch "Arthas - Rise of the Lichking" nachzulesen. Ausserdem sieht man ja auch in WC3 am Ende, dass Arthas und Ner'zhul eins geworden sind. Arthas hat Ner'zhul dann irgendwann vernichtet, um seine eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Also ist Ner'zhul weg und Arthas tot. Bliebe nur noch Matthis Lehner, der ebenfalls vernichtet wurde, dennoch durch das Herz mit anderen kommunizieren konnte.

Also sitzt Bolvar jetzt da oben und kontrolliert einfach nur die Überreste. Allerdings ist es mir auch schleierhaft, warum er die Geißel nicht einfach in einen Vulkan springen lässt oder sowas.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Genau das ist alles im Buch "Arthas - Rise of the Lichking" nachzulesen. Ausserdem sieht man ja auch in WC3 am Ende, dass Arthas und Ner'zhul eins geworden sind. Arthas hat Ner'zhul dann irgendwann vernichtet, um seine eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Also ist Ner'zhul weg und Arthas tot. Bliebe nur noch Matthis Lehner, der ebenfalls vernichtet wurde, dennoch durch das Herz mit anderen kommunizieren konnte.
> 
> Also sitzt Bolvar jetzt da oben und kontrolliert einfach nur die Überreste. Allerdings ist es mir auch schleierhaft, warum er die Geißel nicht einfach in einen Vulkan springen lässt oder sowas.



So viel ich weiß, sollte niemand erfahren, dass es einen neuen Lichkönig gibt. Weiß auch nicht so genau warum. Im Video will Bolvar es auf jedenfall nicht.



Selsalo schrieb:


> Also Lordaeron ist der gesamte Teil nördlich des Sumpflandes bis hin zum Tor nach Quel'Thalas. Das alles war unter der Herrschaft vom Hause Menethil (zuletzt Terenas). Ausserdem gab es einen Rat, der aus den Königen und Herrschern der verschiedenen Nationen bestand. Also gab es dort Vertreter aus Alterac, Arathi und sogar Vertreter der Wildhämmer.
> Somit ist Lordaeron all das, was den Verlassenen und dem Argentumverein gehört. Ausnahmen bilden hier das Hinterland, welches immernoch zwischen den Trollen und den Zwergen umkämpft wird (die Verlassenen haben hiern ur ein kleines Forschungslager) und Arathi, was auch noch zwischen den Menschen und Orcs umstritten ist.
> 
> Somit finde ich, dass die Ansprüche der Verlassenen gerechtfertigt sind. Ob untot oder nicht, sie sind immernoch Bürger Lordaerons. Keiner hatte ihnen die Wahl gelassen, ob sie untot werden oder nicht, also finde ich es nicht gerade fair, sie zu verurteilen, nur weil sie untot sind. Und das sage ich als Taure.



Ok danke für die Info. Im Grunde ist es mir auch Schnuppe, ob die untot sind oder nicht.

Und was es mit dem Argentumverein in den östlichen Pestländern? Die werden doch sicher nicht einfach rumsitzen und zugucken, wie Unschuldige in den Untot gezwungen werden?! Vorallem weil das alle Paladine und Priester sind! O.o


----------



## Selsalo (9. Januar 2011)

> Und was es mit dem Argentumverein in den östlichen Pestländern? Die werden doch sicher nicht einfach rumsitzen und zugucken, wie Unschuldige in den Untot gezwungen werden?! Vorallem weil das alle Paladine und Priester sind! O.o



Also ich hab jetzt mal angefangen, einen Untoten zu spielen, um mir das Startgebiet nochmal anzugucken. So wie ich das sehe, interessiert sich bisher nur der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug (oder das was davon übrig ist) für die neu erschaffenen Untoten. Von den Argentumheinis hab ich bisher absolut nix gesehen. Die scheint es nur zu stören, dass es noch Geißelanhänger in Lordaeron gibt.

Aber es ist recht interessant, was sich so geändert hat. Aus meiner Sicht sind die Untoten wirklich freundlicher geworden. Die neu Wiederbelebten werden halbwegs ordentlich behandelt, und die, denen der Untod zuwider ist, bringen sich selbst um und sind somit direkt wieder tot. Ausserdem haben sie ihren komplett freien Willen und alle Erinnerungen aus dem alten Leben (einer der neu Erweckten kann sich sogar noch erinnern, dass ihm ein Orc die Hände abgehackt hat und freundet sich damit an, dass er jetzt wieder neue Hände hat).
Was die neuen Bauten angeht, in einer der Quests wird das Ganze geschildert: "Früher haben wir in den Ruinen der Menschen gelebt, haben uns wie Ratten vor den Scharlachroten verstekct und musste ums Überleben kämpfen! Doch seit dem Fall des Lichkönigs haben wir unsere Verteidigung aufgebaut und mit dieser neuen Generation Verlassenen werden wir unsere Feinde besiegen und Tirisfal verteidigen können!" Damit haben die eigentlich schon recht.


Mal eine ganz andere Frage: hat eigentlich mal jemand, jetzt wo es Flugmounts in Azeroth gibt, nachgeguckt, was in dem Gebirge westlich von Deathknell los ist?


----------



## Selsalo (9. Januar 2011)

Da fällt mir grad zu den Argents was ein. In der Chapel of Light gibt es doch einen Questgeber des Kreuzzuges, der Untoter. ist. Also denke ich, dass die Argents nicht viel gegen die Forsaken haben werden, wenn sie einen bei sich aufnehmen.

http://www.wowpedia.org/Leonid_Barthalomew Das ist der Gute.


----------



## Shaila (10. Januar 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad zu den Argents was ein. In der Chapel of Light gibt es doch einen Questgeber des Kreuzzuges, der Untoter. ist. Also denke ich, dass die Argents nicht viel gegen die Forsaken haben werden, wenn sie einen bei sich aufnehmen.
> 
> http://www.wowpedia....nid_Barthalomew Das ist der Gute.



Der Argentumkreuzzug kämpft gegen jede Form des Bösen. Wenn die Forsaken in ihrern Augen nicht böse sind oder noch nicht, dann werden sie auch nicht die Verlassenen angreifen. Eventuell hat das aber auch einfach viel mit dem Hordebündniss und ihrer eigenen Neutralität zu tun. Allerdings muss man sagen, das es Gerüchte gibt, die besagen das Tirion Fordring sich ins Negative verschlechtert. Er lässt sich eine Statue bauen in Neu - Herdweiler und es arbeiten Zwangsarbeiter dort. Auch der Ton von Fordring ist Anders. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn wir nochmal von dem hören.


----------



## Terminsel (10. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja richtig, die viele Verlassene sind Bürger Lordaerons, aber was machen sie dann in Gilneas(ok das ist eig. klar), Stormgarde und Alterac?
> Zu Lordaeron gehört doch eig. nur Silberwald und Tirisfal? Sorry kenne mich nicht so gut mit den Königreichen aus.
> 
> 
> Solange die nekromantisch belebten Menschen einen freien Willen haben (so wie Godfrey), bleibt Sylvanas für mich noch die Bansheekönigin und nicht eine neue Lichkönigin.



In WC II bilden die Menschen, Hochelfen, Zwerge und Gnome eine Bündnis gegen die Orcs. Dazu zählen mehrere Königreiche, an die ich mich allerdings nicht mehr alle erinnern kann. Lordaeron ist das größte unter ihnen und der Anführer des Bündnisses. In WC III, während der Menschenkampagne wird einiges über das Gebiet Lordaerons klar: Zu Lordaeron gehörten

- Tirisfall
- Silberwald
- die gesamten Pestländer

Stromgarde und Alterac waren selbständige Reiche, die während des zweiten Krieges zerstört wurden. Alterac hatte sich (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) sogar mit den Orcs verbündet und wurde von der damaligen Allianz in Grund und Boden gestampft (ich weiß noch, wie ich mich in meiner Jugend über den schändlichen Verrat empörte xD). Stromgarde stand einfach zu nah an der Front. Da die Orcs von Sturmwind aus per Schiff direkt nach Lordaeron reisten (vom damals zerstörten Sturmwind wohlgemerkt) konnten sie die Stellungen der Zwerge und Gnome um Loch Modan herum einfach umschiffen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne (lang ists her) fiel Stromgarde schon sehr früh.

Wie ich gerade las, muss ich unbedingt in die neuen Pestländer zum questen! Tirion Fordring nun ein Schurke? Ich mag es nicht glauben! xD

Ich hatte diese Frage schon mal iwo in diesem Forum gestellt, aber vllt. ist ja jemand neues hinzugekommen, der mehr weiß: Was ist eigentlich aus Turalion geworden, der den Vorstoß nach Draenor im WC II Addon angeführt hat?


----------



## Cracker (10. Januar 2011)

Zurzeit ist es nicht bekannt was mit ihm passiert ist. Er gilt immer noch als vermisst und man weis nicht wo er sich als letztes aufghehalten hat.
Dafür steht in Sturmwind ein Denkmal das Uther Lightbringer ihm gewidmet hat.


Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Turalyon


----------



## Elidias (28. Januar 2011)

Sein Sohn ist noch immer auf der Suche nach ihm. Man findet ihn in der Ehrenfeste auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, bei einem angeregten Gespräch mit einem der Offiziere


----------



## wolfracht (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Wie genau ist Illidan blind geworden? Man munkelt ja, es ist, weil er so lange eingekerkert war.

Gibts da konkrete Aussagen?


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Wie genau ist Illidan blind geworden? Man munkelt ja, es ist, weil er so lange eingekerkert war.
> 
> Gibts da konkrete Aussagen?



Du hast mir gerade zwar ziemlich was unterstellt, aber ich will mal nicht so sein. Illidan verlor sein Augenlicht durch Sargeras, Anführer der Brennenden Legion. Er ist dafür von Sargaras persönlich "gesegnet" worden und hat Teile seiner Macht erhalten. Dafür wurden seine Augen verbrannt.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Februar 2011)

Ich bin extrem verwirrt. Ich habe zuerst den WoW-Roman von Artas Aufstieg gelesen und kurz darauf die "Krieg der Ahnen"-Trilogie.

Ich werfe die zeitebenen einfach durcheinander, weil manche Charaktere auch noch in beiden auftauchen...hrr

Wie oft taucht die brennende Legion auf? War das nicht dreimal? 
- Zuerst kamen mit ihr die Orcs
- Passierte beim zweiten mal nicht die Geschichte mit der Schlacht am Mount Hyal?
- Und zu guter Letzt: Hat Arthas da doch auch noch mitgeholfen und am Portal zumgefuscht mit seinen Dämonenmuchachos. 

Ich müsste vielleicht erleuchtet werden^^


----------



## Dexis (15. Februar 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem verwirrt. Ich habe zuerst den WoW-Roman von Artas Aufstieg gelesen und kurz darauf die "Krieg der Ahnen"-Trilogie.
> 
> Ich werfe die zeitebenen einfach durcheinander, weil manche Charaktere auch noch in beiden auftauchen...hrr
> 
> ...


Du hast leider ein paar Sachen durcheinander geworfen, daher ist es kein Wunder wenn es dir verwirrend vor kommt 
Es gab bisher drei Invasionen der Brennenden Legion, das ist richtig:

Die erste fand laut Zeitrechnung etwa 10.000 Jahre vor der Warcraft I-Story statt, Nachtelfenkönigin Azshara ließ sich damals vom Anführer der Brennenden Legion - Sargeras - verführen, um mittels der Magie die die Nachtelfen aus dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit (ein gigantischer See aus arkaner Energie) schöpften ein Portal zu öffnen. Diese Geschichte ist zu finden in dem von dir angesprochenen "Krieg der Ahnen". Hier wird ebenso der Anfang und Werdegang von Malfurion, Illidan und Tyrande dargestellt als auch die Geschichte der Dämonenseele aufgegriffen. Mit der Zerstörung des des Nachtelfenportals wurde auch der Brunnen der Ewigkeit zerstört, sämtliche Energien verteilten sich dabei mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig auf den gesamten Planeten und es entstanden die späteren Kontinente Kalimdor und Östliche Königreiche.

Bei der zweiten Invasion sollte nicht die Brennende Legion (also Dämonen) allein für einen Angriff verantwortlich sein, daher suchte der von Sargeras beauftragte Dämon Kil´jaeden nach neuen Möglichkeiten, die er auf dem Planeten Draenor in Form der Orks (die bis dato in neutralem Verhältnis zu den Draenei lebten) vorfand. Die Orks wurden mithilfe dämonischen Blutes verdorben und starteten die Invasion durch das Dunkle Portal. Dieser Angriff konnte wiederrum von der "Allianz von Lordaeron" zurückgeschlagen werden, die auf Azeroth gefangenen Orks kamen darauf in die Internierungslager. Ein Teil der Streitmacht folgte den weichenden Orks durch das Portal und konnte am Ende Ner´zhul töten, dabei wurde Draenor allerdings zerrissen und bildet das, was wir heute als Scherbenwelt kennen.

Die dritte Invasion ist die um den Berg Hyjal, die auch in Warcraft III nachzuspielen ist. Kil´jaeden bannte Ner´zhuls Essenz in den Frostthron und machte ihn zum ersten bekannten Lich. Dieser sorgte wiederrum für die allzu bekannte Geschichte rund um Arthas, bei der er sein gesamtes Leben verrät und selbst zum Lichkönig wird. Die eigentliche Invasion wiederrum beginnt mit der Erschaffung der Geißel, einer Untotenarmee, die der Brennenden Legion den Weg nach Azeroth ebnet. Mit vereinten Kräften aus Nachtelfen, Menschen und Orks (die mittlerweile von Thrall befreit und nach Kalimdor geführt wurden) kann der Invasion allerdings nicht standgehalten werden, sodass die Nachtelfen schweren Herzens den Weltenbaum (und damit ihre Unsterblichkeit) opfern um mit dessen Energien alles Dämonische zu zerstören.

Ich hoffe, das ergab eine kurze und verständliche (*hust*) Einführung. Danke fürs Lesen!^^


----------



## Aeiouz (26. Februar 2011)

Eine Frage zum Silberwald.

Wie kamen die drei Valkyren zu den Verlassenen?


----------



## Rotel (27. Februar 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Wie genau ist Illidan blind geworden? Man munkelt ja, es ist, weil er so lange eingekerkert war.
> 
> Gibts da konkrete Aussagen?



Krieg der Ahnen

Illidan erhielt von Sargeras persönlich dieses Geschenk. Blind ist er nicht, er nimmt seine Umwelt in Form von magischen Auren wahr.


----------



## Elenenedh (1. März 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Silberwald.
> 
> Wie kamen die drei Valkyren zu den Verlassenen?



Kurz und knapp: Durch den Tod des Lichkönigs sind die Val'kyre "arbeitslos" geworden und wurden von Sylvanas zwangsrekrutiert.


----------



## Shaila (1. März 2011)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Durch den Tod des Lichkönigs sind die Val'kyre "arbeitslos" geworden und wurden von Sylvanas zwangsrekrutiert.



So sieht es aus. Es untermauert im Übrigen die Behauptung, dass Sylvanas als eine Lichkönigin 2.0 zu sehen ist.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (2. März 2011)

Hier könnte ihr eine Zusammenfassung der GANZEN Wow-Lore lesen. Viel spaß  (Ich hab's durch!!)


----------



## Selsalo (2. März 2011)

In dem Thread geht es eigentlich um Diskussionen über die Lore und über Dinge, die nicht direkt irgendwo stehen, sondern die man während Questlines oder Instanzen mitbekommt.

Dennoch danke für den Link, ich werds auch mal durchgehen. Das mit Gallywix ist aber schonmal super, ebenso Graumähne.


----------



## Elidias (13. März 2011)

Hätte eine Frage zum aktuellen Content:
Wie und warum hat sich Todesschwinge eigentlich mit Ragnaros zusammen getan? Waren die beiden nicht mal (indirekt) Konkurenten? So weit ich mich erinnere gabs da dochmal zwist zwischen Ragnaros im geschmolzenen Kern und Nefarian (Todesschwinges Sohn) im Streit um den Schwarzfels. Warum also dieses Bündniss?


----------



## WotanGOP (14. März 2011)

Elidias schrieb:


> Hätte eine Frage zum aktuellen Content:
> Wie und warum hat sich Todesschwinge eigentlich mit Ragnaros zusammen getan? Waren die beiden nicht mal (indirekt) Konkurenten? So weit ich mich erinnere gabs da dochmal zwist zwischen Ragnaros im geschmolzenen Kern und Nefarian (Todesschwinges Sohn) im Streit um den Schwarzfels. Warum also dieses Bündniss?


Ragnaros war, bzw. ist, genau wie die anderen Elemantarlords Al'Akir, Neptulon und Therazane, ein Offizier der alten Götter. Vor Urzeiten gab es einen Krieg zwischen diesen und den Titanen. Die Titanen haben gewonnen, die Gottheiten unter der Erde angekettet und die Elementarlords ebenfalls in eine andere Ebene verbannt. Später haben die alten Götter Neltharion verdorben und zu Todesschwinge gemacht. Da ist also auf jeden Fall eine Verbindung, bzw. ein gemeinsamer Nenner zwischen Ragnaros und Todesschwinge.


----------



## Dexis (14. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ragnaros war, bzw. ist, genau wie die anderen Elemantarlords Al'Akir, Neptulon und Therazane, ein Offizier der alten Götter. Vor Urzeiten gab es einen Krieg zwischen diesen und den Titanen. Die Titanen haben gewonnen, die Gottheiten unter der Erde angekettet und die Elementarlords ebenfalls in eine andere Ebene verbannt. Später haben die alten Götter Neltharion verdorben und zu Todesschwinge gemacht. Da ist also auf jeden Fall eine Verbindung, bzw. ein gemeinsamer Nenner zwischen Ragnaros und Todesschwinge.


Absolut richtig, wobei die offiziellen Geschichtstexte im battle.net leider genau diese Stelle auslassen:
(Zitat)
"_Während der Kampf auf Kalimdors brennenden Feldern wütete, nahmen die Ereignisse eine schreckliche Wendung. Einzelheiten des Vorfalls gingen im Lauf der Zeit verloren, aber man weiß, dass Neltharion, der Großdrachenaspekt der Erde, während eines entscheidenden Gefechts gegen die Brennende Legion den Verstand verlor. Flammen und Wut loderten aus seiner dunklen Haut empor. Der brennende Großdrache gab sich selbst den Namen Todesschwinge, wandte sich gegen seine Brüder und vertrieb die restlichen Drachenschwärme vom Schlachtfeld._"

Leider sind diese "Einzelheiten" sehr wohl bekannt, wenn man die Trilogie "Krieg der Ahnen" gelesen hat. Die von den Titanen eingesperrten Alten Götter hatten einen Weg gefunden, durch ihr Gefängnis hindurch Einfluss auf andere Charaktere zu nehmen. In diesem Fall ist es Neltharion, einer der Drachenaspekte (also eines der mächtigsten Wesen auf Azeroth). Sie verderben ihn mit Neid, Zwietracht, Häme und Verlustangst. Daraus folgt die Geschichte des zu Beginn Drachenseele genannten Artefakts, in das alle Aspekte einen Teil ihrer Macht hineingeben um dem Einfall der Brennenden Legion standzuhalten.
Der Verrat kommt dadurch zustande, dass Neltharion als einziger seine Macht nicht in die Drachenseele einfließen lässt und sie anschließend gegen die anderen Aspekte einsetzt. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Krieg gegen die Brennende Legion (Dämonen) und angesichts der Kraft des Artefakts, entwickelt sich dabei der Name Dämonenseele, welcher heute eher geläufig ist.
Der Umstand dass Todesschwinge (mittlerweile ja nicht mehr offiziell Aspekt der Erde) sich die bekannte Rüstung auf seinen Körper schlagen ließ, ist ebenfalls der unbändigen Magie des Artefakts geschuldet die seinen Körper zu zerreißen drohte.

Wie Todesschwinge seine Dämonenseele verloren hat wissen wir nicht (oder ich habs gerade nicht mehr im Kopf, peinlich peinlich ). Bekannt ist aber die Vernichtung des Artefakts durch den Magier Rhonin zu der Zeit als die Orks die Drachenkönigin Alexstrasza (bzw. ihre Jungen) für ihren Krieg benutzten. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt verfügen die anderen Apsekte wieder über ihre ursprüngliche Macht und setzen alles daran, Todesschwinge zu verfolgen.
Hier wäre dann der Bezug zu den Alten Göttern gegeben, die Todesschwinge vermutlich für weitere Hilfe gerufen hat um erneut den Versuch zu unternehmen, Herrscher der bekannten Welt zu werden.


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> ..



Nun ja, uns als "nicht beteiligten" Personen sind diese Einzelheiten bekannt. Allerdings ist es keinem Charakter im Spiel bekannt, warum Neltharion dem Wahnsinn verfallen ist (und auf "Geschichtswissen" der Charaktere im Spiel bezeihen sich immer die battle.net Beschreibung). Wir wissen was passiert ist, die Personen im Spiel (die die Geschichte erzählen) haben nur mitbekommen, dass sich Neltharion während dem Krieg der Ahnen plötzlich gegen seine Verbündeten gewandt hat^^

Doch wir wissen wie die Dämonseele Todesschwinge entrissen wurde. Im Krieg der Ahnen bringt sie Malfurion bei der Explosion des Brunnens der Ewigkeitan sich und sie wird versteckt und einige Jährchen später von den Orcs des Drachenmalclans gefunden, die mit ihrer Hilfe Alexstraszha in ihre Gewalt bringen, sie in Grim Batol festhalten und ihre Jungen zu Reitdrachen ausbilden. Im Buch "Tag des Drachen" wird nun eine "Befreiungsaktion" für den Aspekts des Lebens von Krasus initiert, er schickt Rhonin und in weitere Folge die Hochelfin Vereesa Windrunner zu ihrer Befreiung aus, diese Aktion wird allerdings von Todesschwinge sabotiert. Deathwing will ebenfalls, dass Rhonin Alexstrasza befreit, allerdings nur, damit er die Dämonenseele in die Finger bekommt und mit ihrer Hilfe die Anführerin der roten Drachen töten kann. Die Orcs des Drachenmalclans werden durch diese Aktionen allerdings in Angst versetzt (sie glauben die Allianz stünde bereits vor ihrem Land und würde jeden Augenblick stürmen) und flüchten mit der Dämonenseele und ihrer Gefangenen aus Grim Batol. Der Zug der Orcs wird von Deathwing überfallen, Rhonin kann die Scheibe an sich bringen, Alexstrasza kann befreit werden und die anderen Drachenaspekte eilen ihr zu Hilfe im Kampf gegen Deathwing. Rhonin zerstört die Dämonenseele in dem er sie mit einem magischen Kristall, erschaffen von Deathwing, zerschneidet und damit verliert sie ihre Macht über die Aspekte und Deathwing kann besiegt werden, alle halten ihn, wieder einmal, für tot.Der Zug des Drachenmalclans ist übrigens die letzte "Aktion" der alten Horde, danach zerfällt sie komplett und die Geschichte mit den Internierungslagern und rund jene Rund um Thrall beginnt....


----------



## Dexis (14. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nun ja, uns als "nicht beteiligten" Personen sind diese Einzelheiten bekannt. Allerdings ist es keinem Charakter im Spiel bekannt, warum Neltharion dem Wahnsinn verfallen ist (und auf "Geschichtswissen" der Charaktere im Spiel bezeihen sich immer die battle.net Beschreibung). Wir wissen was passiert ist, die Personen im Spiel (die die Geschichte erzählen) haben nur mitbekommen, dass Neltharion während dem Krieg der Ahnen sich plötzlich gegen seine Verbündeten gewandt hat^^


Ach Derulu, ich finde deine Schreibweise toll mir unterschwellig mitzuteilen, dass ich ein verdammter Klugscheißer bin


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ach Derulu, ich finde deine Schreibweise toll mir unterschwellig mitzuteilen, dass ich ein verdammter Klugscheißer bin



Ach nö, passt schon..."klugschei**en" ist doch lustig. mach ich auch sehr gerne und eigentlich immer^^


----------



## Cemesis (15. März 2011)

Was ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden hab:

Der Mahlstrom ist doch eigendlich das resultat eines "Vakuums" des kollabierenden Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Wenn wir jetzt mit Catalysm in den Mahlstrom reinfliegen, wieso is da Tiefenheim? Eigendlich ein kreisrunder leerer Raum?


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden hab:
> 
> Der Mahlstrom ist doch eigendlich das resultat eines "Vakuums" des kollabierenden Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Wenn wir jetzt mit Catalysm in den Mahlstrom reinfliegen, wieso is da Tiefenheim? Eigendlich ein kreisrunder leerer Raum?



Erst durch den Ausbruch von Deathwing aus Tiefenheim und der damit einhergehenden Zerstörung der Weltensäule entstand im "Loch" des Mahlstroms ein Zugang (=Portal) zur Elementarebene von Tiefenheim. Eigentlich ist dort nur der alles verschlingende Strudel. Durch seine starke Magie (der Strudel wurde durch das übermäßige Anzapfen der Magie des Brunnens erst erschaffen und ist trotzdem der "magische" Mittelpunkt) wurde er aber schon von Sargeras im Krieg der Ahnen als Portal nach Azeroth verwendet, als im klar wurde, dass das von den Hochgeborenen erschaffene Portal in Aszharas Palast zu schwach sein würde. Auch wenn das damalige Portal im letzten Moment verschlossen werden konnte ist der Ort geradezu ideal für Portale in andere Welten/Ebenen der Welt.


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Erst durch den Ausbruch von Deathwing aus Tiefenheim und der damit einhergehenden Zerstörung der Weltensäule entstand im "Loch" des Mahlstroms ein Zugang (=Portal) zur Elementarebene von Tiefenheim. Eigentlich ist dort nur der alles verschlingende Strudel. Durch seine starke Magie (der Strudel wurde durch das übermäßige Anzapfen der Magie des Brunnens erst erschaffen und ist trotzdem der "magische" Mittelpunkt) wurde er aber schon von Sargeras im Krieg der Ahnen als Portal nach Azeroth verwendet, als im klar wurde, dass das von den Hochgeborenen erschaffene Portal in Aszharas Palast zu schwach sein würde. Auch wenn das damalige Portal im letzten Moment verschlossen werden konnte ist der Ort geradezu ideal für Portale in andere Welten/Ebenen der Welt.



Damals war da aber noch kein Mahlstrom  Bis zum Ende des Kriegs der Ahnen war das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit, er ist erst durch Malfurions Eingreifen implodiert.


----------



## Dexis (15. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Damals war da aber noch kein Mahlstrom  Bis zum Ende des Kriegs der Ahnen war das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit, er ist erst durch Malfurions Eingreifen implodiert.


Das war aber leider nicht die Frage was *vorher *dort war, sondern wieso man mit cataclysm nun Zugang zu Tiefenheim hat. Und das hat Derulu ja erwähnt.


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Das war aber leider nicht die Frage was *vorher *dort war, sondern wieso man mit cataclysm nun Zugang zu Tiefenheim hat. Und das hat Derulu ja erwähnt.



Und ihc hab bei Derulu einen kleinen Fehler korrigiert, das ist doch ok, oder?


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ihc hab bei Derulu einen kleinen Fehler korrigiert, das ist doch ok, oder?



Naja...anfangs war da kein Mahlstrom, das stimmt...allerdings hat der Mahlstrom (und die darauffolgend Implosion) damit begonnen, dass das Portal der Hochelfen für Sargeras zu schwach war und deshalb versucht wurde ihn IM Brunnen und mit Hilfe der Dämonenseele zu "beschwören" weil die Macht des Brunnens im Brunnenn natürlich weitaus stärker war als neben dem Brunnen...der Mahlstrom IST dieses Portal, bzw. der Punkt auf dem die ganze Macht gebündelt wurde, was der Brunnen am Ende nicht ausgehalten hat (und er nicht nur die gesamte Magie um ihn herum sondern einfach alles in seiner Nähe verschlungen hat)

Aber du hast recht, das habe ich doch etwas mißverständlich geschrieben, vor dem "Portal" für Sargeras war da tatsächlich nur der Brunnen und nicht dieser Alles verschlingende Strudel


----------



## Cemesis (15. März 2011)

Also ist der Mahlstrom eigendlich nichts weiter als _*die*_ magische Energie die damals freigesetzt wurde als die Hochgeborenen noch versucht haben ein Tor zu Sergaras zu öffnen, die jetzt aber unkontrolliert irgendwelche Portale öffnet, in dem Fall in die Elemenarebene nach Tiefenheim. Könnte es auch sein das Blizz sich Optionen offen hält mehrere Orte zu ebnen die irgendwann implementiert werden, vielleicht sogar nach Nazadim* ( Heimat der Bennenen Legion ) selbst?

*oder wie das nochmal geschrieben wird...


----------



## Dexis (16. März 2011)

Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit ist nichts anderes als *die *Quelle jeglicher Form der Magie auf Azeroth. Als Sargeras merkte dass die Hochgeborenen nicht fähig waren ein Portal für ihn bereitzustellen, verwendete er den Brunnen bzw. dessen Macht um selbst ein Portal zu öffnen. Dabei fokussierte er die Energie auf einen Punkt, um die sie sich drehte - daher die Form des Mahlstroms, ein Wirbel der nach unten hin zusammen läuft.
Bei der Zerstörung des Portals (und damit auch des Brunnens) verteilte sich die Magie auf ganz Azeroth und zerriss den Kontinent in drei Teile (Kalimdor, Östl. Königreiche, Nordend). Der Wirbel aka der Mahlstrom blieb aufgrund seiner Größe erhalten, und da sich hier die meiste Energie sammelt ist das immer noch eine "Bruchstelle" für andere Ebenen. So gesehen an Tiefenheim, der Elementarebene von Azeroth, die die eigentliche Welt stützt.


----------



## Manaori (23. März 2011)

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich Deathwing, beziehungsweise seines Treibens. 
Wir wissen ja alle, vor zehntausend Jahren hat er die Drachenseele geschaffen, Malygos' Schwarm ausgelöscht etc pp. Während des zweiten Kriegs hat er die Orks (vemrutlich) indirekt zur Drachenseele geführt, sodass sie Alexstrasza gefangen nehmen konnten, hat währenddessen in der Allianz intrigiert und schließlich während Alexstraszas Befreiung versucht, ihre Eier zu stehlen,wurde dabei von den anderen Aspekten verwundet und ist nach Teifenheim geflohen. 

So. Da ist jetzt ein Loch von zehntausend Jahren. Meiner Meinung nach ist Deathwing keiner, der so lange die Finger still hält, zumal gerade zu dieser Zeit,also vor der Zerstörung der Drachenseele, die Aspekte allesamt geschwächt und Malygos noch zusätzlich wahnsinnig war. Gibt es irgendwelche Informationen darüber, was er zu dieser Zeit getrieben hat?


----------



## mister008 (23. März 2011)

In einem der Bücher, ich glaube es war der Tag des Drachen, intrigiert er am Lordearanschen Hof als Lord Prestor wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Manaori (23. März 2011)

mister008 schrieb:


> In einem der Bücher, ich glaube es war der Tag des Drachen, intrigiert er am Lordearanschen Hof als Lord Prestor wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Das war das was ich oben angesprochen hatte  Wo er eben gegen die Allianz intrigiert, das war während bzw schon ziemlich zu Ende des zweiten Kriegs.


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> So. Da ist jetzt ein Loch von zehntausend Jahren. Meiner Meinung nach ist Deathwing keiner, der so lange die Finger still hält, zumal gerade zu dieser Zeit,also vor der Zerstörung der Drachenseele, die Aspekte allesamt geschwächt und Malygos noch zusätzlich wahnsinnig war. Gibt es irgendwelche Informationen darüber, was er zu dieser Zeit getrieben hat?



Da auch die Bücher ein knapp 10.000 Jahre Loch aufweisen, kann ich dir deine Frage leider nicht beantworten. Während des zweiten Krieges hat er seine wenigen eigenen "Eier"(na zumindest die seines Schwarms) noch in die Scherbenwelt gebracht, die schwarzen Drachen haben ja den ersten Todesrittern geholfen den Schädel von Gul'dan und andere Artefakte in ihren Bestitz zu bringen. In der Scherbenwelt hat er sich dann Guld'ans Schädel "erpresst" aber was davor war, ist schwarzes Nichts


----------



## Manaori (23. März 2011)

Achso, okay. War also keine Wissenslücke meinerseits. ^^
Dann binich mal gespannt, ob man noch etwas über die Zehntausend Jahre herausfindet...


----------



## lord just (23. März 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Also ist der Mahlstrom eigendlich nichts weiter als _*die*_ magische Energie die damals freigesetzt wurde als die Hochgeborenen noch versucht haben ein Tor zu Sergaras zu öffnen, die jetzt aber unkontrolliert irgendwelche Portale öffnet, in dem Fall in die Elemenarebene nach Tiefenheim. Könnte es auch sein das Blizz sich Optionen offen hält mehrere Orte zu ebnen die irgendwann implementiert werden, vielleicht sogar nach Nazadim* ( Heimat der Bennenen Legion ) selbst?
> 
> *oder wie das nochmal geschrieben wird...



nicht unkontrolliert. der mahlstrom ist das zentrum der magischen energie und birgt selbst nach der zerstörung des brunnens der ewigkeit noch unmengen an magischer energie um portale in andere dimensionen zu öffnen. so öffnet z.b. thrall mit hilfe des irdenen rings ein portal nach tiefenheim um die weltensäule zu reparieren. in der theorie kann man die energie des mahlstroms also auch dafür nutzen ein portal in irgendeine andere dimension zu öffnen. dafür müsste man aber den zielpunkt kennen und je weiter entfernt der ort ist, desto mehr energie ist nötig.


----------



## Imseos (23. März 2011)

hmm das liegt daran manaroi das seit dem krieg der ahnen nicht wirklich viel passiert ? außer trollkriege und so ...

Und der 2. krieg ist noch net solange her... also hat deathwing auch mal wider was gemacht... und aller 100.000 km geflogen muss er ja eh zur überprüfung seines panzer bei diesen erdgobos


----------



## Manaori (23. März 2011)

Imseos schrieb:


> hmm das liegt daran manaroi das seit dem krieg der ahnen nicht wirklich viel passiert ? außer trollkriege und so ...
> 
> Und der 2. krieg ist noch net solange her... also hat deathwing auch mal wider was gemacht... und aller 100.000 km geflogen muss er ja eh zur überprüfung seines panzer bei diesen erdgobos



Ja, schon klar dass zwischen dem und dem ersten Krieg nicht viel passiert ist  
Ich selber finde es nur etwas unlogisch,weil Deathwing angeblich so zehntausend Jahre lang die Finger so steif hält, wo er doch die größten Chancen hätte, die Aspekte auszulöschen.. naja, Logik und Lore eben ^^


----------



## Imseos (23. März 2011)

naja wartung bei den gobos sag ich nur


----------



## Selsalo (23. März 2011)

Naja, bedenkt immer noch, dass Deathwing der halbe Körper zerrissen wurde, als er zur Scheibe über dem Maelstorm gelangen wollte. Ausserdem wurde er von einem Zauber der Alten Götter oder auch von Sargeras am Kopf verletzt und weggeschleudert. Vielleicht wurde er dabei so schwer verletzt, dass er sich lange Zeit regenerieren musste.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar dass zwischen dem und dem ersten Krieg nicht viel passiert ist
> Ich selber finde es nur etwas unlogisch,weil Deathwing angeblich so zehntausend Jahre lang die Finger so steif hält, wo er doch die größten Chancen hätte, die Aspekte auszulöschen.. naja, Logik und Lore eben ^^



Naja, weniger Logik und Lore, als fehlende Aufzeichnungen^^..Wer hätte denn die 10.000 Jahre aufzeichnen sollen? Die Nachtelfen und Hochelfen hatten nach dem ersten Krieg genug mit sich selbst zu tun und haben von der Welt herum wenig mitbekommen bzw. sich dafür interessiert, Tauren haben nie Aufzeichnungen über die Geschichte geführt und waren auch eher für sich, Trolle hat sowas noch nie wirklich interessiert, Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome kamen erst im Laufe dieser Zeit "auf", Orcs und Draenei waren noch nicht auf Azeroth, Blutelfen gab es noch nicht (sind ja auch den "venichteten" Hochelfen hevorgegangen), Worgen genauso wenig. Man muss bei der WoW Lore bedenken, dass sie in etwa so funktioniert wie unsere Geschichtsschreibung (zumindest ist es so gedacht) und etwas, das keiner aufzeichnet, kann auch später keiner mehr genau nachvollziehen...


----------



## Manaori (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, weniger Logik und Lore, als fehlende Aufzeichnungen^^^^..Wer hätte denn die 10.000 Jahre aufzeichnen sollen? Die Nachtelfen und Hochelfen hatten nach dem ersten Krieg genug mit sich selbst zu tun und haben von der Welt herum wenig mitbekommen bzw. sich dafür interessiert, Tauren haben nie Aufzeichnungen über die Geschichte geführt und waren auch eher für sich, Trolle hat sowas noch nie wirklich interessiert, Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome kamen erst im Laufe dieser Zeit "auf", Orcs und Draenei waren noch nicht auf Azeroth, Blutelfen gab es noch nicht (sind ja auch den "venichteten" Hochelfen hevorgegangen), Worgen genauso wenig. Man muss bei der WoW Lore bedenken, dass sie in etwa so funktioniert wie unsere Geschichtsschreibung (zumindest ist es so gedacht) und etwas, das keiner aufzeichnet, kann auch später keiner mehr genau nachvollziehen...



Okay, da hast du Recht, das habe ich tatsächlich nicht bedacht  Das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung.


----------



## Dexis (26. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> [...]
> Tauren haben nie Aufzeichnungen über die Geschichte geführt und waren auch eher für sich, Trolle hat sowas noch nie wirklich interessiert, [...]


Da vor allem diese Völker auf schamanistischen Glauben aufgebaut sind, gibt es in dem Sinne keine (oder kaum) Aufzeichnungen weil alles über Sagen, Mythen und Heilsbekundungen weiter gegeben wurde.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Ist eigentlich etwas über die Eltern von Malfurion und Illidan bekannt?


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich etwas über die Eltern von Malfurion und Illidan bekannt?



Zu beiden Elternteilen ist (soweit ich weiß) nichts bekannt, als Verwandte werden praktisch in allen Wikis nur der jweils andere Zwillingsbruder und bei Malfurion noch Tyrande genannt


----------



## Lavant (28. März 2011)

> Ist eigentlich etwas über die Eltern von Malfurion und Illidan bekannt?


Nur dass sie zu Zeiten des Krieges schon tot sind ...


----------



## WotanGOP (29. März 2011)

Hey, das bietet doch jetzt mal Platz für Spekulationen. 

Vielleicht waren die Eltern der beiden ja Azshara und Cenarius. Illidan ist dann mehr nach der Mutter und Malfurion nach dem Vater geschlagen.
Auszuschließen wär das wohl nicht zu 100%.


----------



## wildrazor09 (5. April 2011)

Mal zu der Frage was in den letzten 10.000 Jahren passiert ist... ich glaub nicht viel besonderes. Die Vrykul wurden zu den Azotha die wiederum zu den Menschen wurden...Trollkriege...aufstieg der hochelfen..Ein recht wichtiges Ereignis währe der Krieg der Sandstürme, ansonsten Aufstieg der Menschenkönigreiche, zurgleichen Zeit landen vielleicht dir Dreaneis auf Dreneor.


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2011)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Mal zu der Frage was in den letzten 10.000 Jahren passiert ist... ich glaub nicht viel besonderes. Die Vrykul wurden zu den Azotha die wiederum zu den Menschen wurden...Trollkriege...aufstieg der hochelfen..Ein recht wichtiges Ereignis währe der Krieg der Sandstürme, ansonsten Aufstieg der Menschenkönigreiche, zurgleichen Zeit landen vielleicht dir Dreaneis auf Dreneor.




Die letzten 10.000 Jahre ist so ziemlich alles pasiert worfauf die Geschichte um WoW basiert...
Allerdings bezog sich die Frage mit den 10.000 Jahren, soweit ich es überblicke, auf Deathwing und was der so gemacht hat zwischen 1. und 2. Krieg...und die Antwort darauf ist, dass wir es einfach nicht genau wissen


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Drachen? Die Drachenaspekte bekamen ihre Macht ja von den Titanen aber auch die Drachenaspekte stammen von Galakrond ab. War dieser einfach nur eine wildes Tier oder konnte er sich auch schon sprachlich verständigen?


----------



## GAJR (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Drachen? Die Drachenaspekte bekamen ihre Macht ja von den Titanen aber auch die Drachenaspekte stammen von Galakrond ab. War dieser einfach nur eine wildes Tier oder konnte er sich auch schon sprachlich verständigen?


Soviel ich weiß war der ein Protodrache, hatte also keinerlei Intelligenz. Die Intelligenz scheint erst durch die Titanen entstanden zu sein.


----------



## WotanGOP (6. April 2011)

Galakrond hat mit den Titanen gegen die alten Götter gekämpft. Da wird wohl schon Intelligenz vorhanden gewesen sein.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (6. April 2011)

Ich glaube, dass die Titanen aus den Roten, Grünen, Bronzenen, Blauen und Schwarzen Protodrachen intelligentere Drachen, die wir heute kennen, geformt haben, denn deren Anführer wuren ja auch Aspekte. Von da aus hatte Galakrond im Vergleich zu den heutigen Drachen wenig Intellekt, war aber intelligent genug, um gegen die alten Götter zu kämpfen (riesen Drache = riesen Hirn und so)... Doch wie ist das eigentlich mit den Stein- und den Winddrachen? Sind die Elementare und dienen den alten Göttern? Wieso sind das dann keine Protodrachen? Wieso gibt es von diesen Drachen keine Aspekte (von den alten Göttern ernannt?) und wie sind sie entstanden? Bestimmt nicht aus Galakrond.


----------



## Benon (6. April 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Hey, das bietet doch jetzt mal Platz für Spekulationen.
> 
> Vielleicht waren die Eltern der beiden ja Azshara und Cenarius. Illidan ist dann mehr nach der Mutter und Malfurion nach dem Vater geschlagen.
> Auszuschließen wär das wohl nicht zu 100%.



Nein das würde ich ausschließen  
Cenarius hätte sich niemals mit Azshara "gepaart" da er sehr verbunden mit der Natur ist und somit nicht viel von der Magie und den Magiern hält.
Würde mal fast behaupten das die Eltern nicht weiter erwähnenswert waren, da sie wahrscheinlich nichtmal richtige "Nachtelfen" waren. 
Da die Nachtelfen einer humanoiden Form abstammen kann es sein das sie mit einer der ersten Nachtelfen waren, sie sind zumindest schon "erwachsen" als die ersten Überlieferungen über die Nachtelfen auftreten.
Beweisen kann ich das allerdings nicht.



Alux schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Drachen? Die Drachenaspekte bekamen ihre Macht ja von den Titanen aber auch die Drachenaspekte stammen von Galakrond ab. War dieser einfach nur eine wildes Tier oder konnte er sich auch schon sprachlich verständigen?



Galakrond liegt in der Drachenöde. Er ist der Urvater der Drachen, half den Titanen im Kampf gegen die alten Götter.


----------



## WotanGOP (6. April 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Nein das würde ich ausschließen
> Cenarius hätte sich niemals mit Azshara "gepaart" da er sehr verbunden mit der Natur ist und somit nicht viel von der Magie und den Magiern hält.
> Würde mal fast behaupten das die Eltern nicht weiter erwähnenswert waren, da sie wahrscheinlich nichtmal richtige "Nachtelfen" waren.
> Da die Nachtelfen einer humanoiden Form abstammen kann es sein das sie mit einer der ersten Nachtelfen waren, sie sind zumindest schon "erwachsen" als die ersten Überlieferungen über die Nachtelfen auftreten.
> Beweisen kann ich das allerdings nicht.


Es soll ja eine Zeit gegeben haben, wo Azshara noch nicht der Magie verfallen war.


----------



## Benon (6. April 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Es soll ja eine Zeit gegeben haben, wo Azshara noch nicht der Magie verfallen war.



Guter Konter xD 
Könntest sogar recht haben er hilft den Nachtelfen ja anfangs, als sie sich der Magie zuwanden zog er fort. 

Naja aber ich kanns mir dennoch nicht so arg vorstellen^^


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Würde mal fast behaupten das die Eltern nicht weiter erwähnenswert waren, da sie wahrscheinlich nichtmal richtige "Nachtelfen" waren.
> Da die Nachtelfen einer humanoiden Form abstammen kann es sein das sie mit einer der ersten Nachtelfen waren, sie sind zumindest schon "erwachsen" als die ersten Überlieferungen über die Nachtelfen auftreten.
> Beweisen kann ich das allerdings nicht.



Na, wenn das so wäre, dann wären ihre Eltern wohl Trolle, ist doch aktuell die gängigste Lore-Meinung (auch von Blizzard früher hin und wieder so gestreut), dass Nachtelfen von "zivilisierteren" Trollstämmen abstammen (Trolle waren einmal sehr sehr zivilisiert, sieht man doch an den ganzen Trollruinen), die sich, angezogen von seiner Magie und Ausstrahlung, am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ansiedelten, welcher sie und ihre Nachfahren für immer veränderte (hohe Magieaffinität, Unsterblichkeit...eigentlich alles Dinge die schon wieder nicht mehr aktuelle Attribute der Nachelfen sind). Was für diese Theorie spricht, ist die "relativ" hohe Ähnlichkeit der Physiognomie der beiden Völker (ähnliche Körpergrößen, ähnliche Hautfarbe, ähnlicher Muskelaufbau)...


----------



## Benon (6. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Na, wenn das so wäre, dann wären ihre Eltern wohl Trolle, ist doch aktuell die gängigste Lore-Meinung (auch von Blizzard früher hin und wieder so gestreut), dass Nachtelfen von "zivilisierteren" Trollstämmen abstammen (Trolle waren einmal sehr sehr zivilisiert, sieht man doch an den ganzen Trollruinen), die sich, angezogen von seiner Magie und Ausstrahlung, am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ansiedelten, welcher sie und ihre Nachfahren für immer veränderte (hohe Magieaffinität, Unsterblichkeit...eigentlich alles Dinge die schon wieder nicht mehr aktuelle Attribute der Nachelfen sind). Was für diese Theorie spricht, ist die "relativ" hohe Ähnlichkeit der Physiognomie der beiden Völker (ähnliche Körpergrößen, ähnliche Hautfarbe, ähnlicher Muskelaufbau)...



jo ich wollte nur die alte diskussion nich wieder in den raum werfen deshalb nur "humanoide form" xDD wurde schon 1000000000000 + 1 mal durchgekaut die abstammung der elfen


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> jo ich wollte nur die alte diskussion nich wieder in den raum werfen deshalb nur "humanoide form" xDD wurde schon 1000000000000 + 1 mal durchgekaut die abstammung der elfen



xD..auch Nachtelfen sind eine humanoide Form^^


----------



## Benon (6. April 2011)

auch menschen


----------



## Hordhaza (6. April 2011)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> was die diskussion drum ob die naaru gut oder böse sind erinnert mich an ein zitat aus irgend ner serie die ich vergessen habe
> " die wahrheit ist ein dreischneidiges schwert, es gibt die eine wahrheit die andere wahrheit und die echte wahrheit"



*irks*

"Understanding is a three-edged sword - your side, their side and the truth"
"Verstehen ist ein dreischneidiges Schwert: Deine Seite, die andere Seite und die Wahrheit"

Kam von den Vorlonen aus Babylon 5 (Nebenbei sehr naaru-esk, irgendwie, zumindest leuchten sie massiv)

Sorry für das Ausgraben des alten Beitrages, aber hier war öfter von einer "Leerenphase" der Naaru die Rede - ich halt mich ja fit im Bereich lore, aber das hab ich in der Tat noch nie gehört.


----------



## Hordhaza (6. April 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit ist nichts anderes als *die *Quelle jeglicher Form der Magie auf Azeroth.



War. 
Ich meine im Krieg der Ahnen wurde am Rande auch erwähnt, dass er zu dem Zeitpunkt die einzige Quelle war und der Rest Azeroths unmagisch (beziehungsweise immer weniger magisch je weiter weg vom Brunnen). Durch den Riss von Saergeras und dem kleinen Kabumm der im Maelstrom endete wurde die Magie über Azeroth verteilt.

Was natürlich den Brunnen an sich (den ursprünglichen) als IMMENS mächtig darstellt, wenn man sieht wie leicht man sich egal wo großer Mengen Magie bedienen kann. Die Nachtelfen/Hochwohlgeborenen die direkt am Brunnen waren müssen quasi vor magischer Energie gezittert haben, als ob man ne TripleA-Batterie mit 300kV lädt. Und gerade die Darstellung, wie mächtig und leicht die Hochwohlgeborenen mit Magie umgingen (auch Illidan Stormrage) bestätigt das ja.


----------



## DeathDragon (10. April 2011)

Wie kamen Onyxia und Nefarian zu ihren Köpfen?

Zu Classic/Wotlk Zeiten, waren Nef und Ony ja Raidbosse und wurden von diversen Leuten getötet. Jetzt kam Deathwing daher, belebte Nefarian wieder und dieser belebte Onyxia. Soweit ist das ganze noch klar. Aber als man damals nef/onyxia umgehauen hat, waren deren Köpfe die Trophäen und wurden in der Hauptstadt aufgestellt. Hat Deathwing die Köpfe eingesammelt oder ists einfach ein Fehler in der Story?


----------



## sensêij1988 (10. April 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Wie kamen Onyxia und Nefarian zu ihren Köpfen?
> 
> Zu Classic/Wotlk Zeiten, waren Nef und Ony ja Raidbosse und wurden von diversen Leuten getötet. Jetzt kam Deathwing daher, belebte Nefarian wieder und dieser belebte Onyxia. Soweit ist das ganze noch klar. Aber als man damals nef/onyxia umgehauen hat, waren deren Köpfe die Trophäen und wurden in der Hauptstadt aufgestellt. Hat Deathwing die Köpfe eingesammelt oder ists einfach ein Fehler in der Story?





soweit ich da mal was gehört hab kann man das im Intro von Cata nachverfolgen.


DW flattert nach SW und holt sich glaube Nefs und Onys Birne. oder so ähnlich

Bitte verbessert mich wenn ich mist erzählt hab.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. April 2011)

War3 TFT - Die Bonuskampagne...War die komplette Geschichte ein Traum? Die Menschheit wurde doch besiegt...Welche Menschenstädte wurden eigentlich überfallen? Einmal war da ein Gefängnis und einmal die große Stadt mit Admiral Proudmoore. Wo ist Rexxar geblieben?


Was ist mit Gul'Dan passiert seit War2?


----------



## DeathDragon (12. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> War3 TFT - Die Bonuskampagne...War die komplette Geschichte ein Traum? Die Menschheit wurde doch besiegt...Welche Menschenstädte wurden eigentlich überfallen? Einmal war da ein Gefängnis und einmal die große Stadt mit Admiral Proudmoore. Wo ist Rexxar geblieben?
> 
> 
> Was ist mit Gul'Dan passiert seit War2?



Ich habe die Bonuskampagne leider nicht komplett gemacht damals, da sie nicht komplett war aber soweit ich weiss war:
- Die ganze Geschichte spielte in Kalimdor (vorallem in den Zonen Brachland, Mulgore, Durotar, Düstermarschen...) wo die Menschen mit Admiral Proudmoore die Horde wieder einfangen wollten. Dort griff die Horde die Stadt Theramoore in den Düstermarschen an und schlug die Menschen zurück. Was du mit Gefängnis meinst weiss ich leider nicht. Konnte die Quest damals nicht beenden, da sie noch nicht verfügbar war.
- Rexxar ist derzeit in der Scherbenwelt im Schergrat bei der ersten Hordenstadt unterwegs (kA mehr wie die hiess). Er gibt dort ein paar Quests. Früher war er noch in der alten Welt unterwegs und gab der Horde die Quests für Onyxia.

Was mit Gul'dan passiert ist erfährt man eigentlich am Anfang von Wc3 tft(Kampagne - Nachtelfen). Man ist ja auf den verlorenen Inseln und erforscht dort eine Höhle. In dieser Höhle wollte Gul'dan ein Artefakt stehlen, kam dabei jedoch ums Leben.


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> War3 TFT - Die Bonuskampagne...War die komplette Geschichte ein Traum? Die Menschheit wurde doch besiegt...Welche Menschenstädte wurden eigentlich überfallen? Einmal war da ein Gefängnis und einmal die große Stadt mit Admiral Proudmoore. Wo ist Rexxar geblieben?
> 
> 
> Was ist mit Gul'Dan passiert seit War2?



Rexxar steht heute im Schergrat im Aussenposten der Blutschläger. Er hatte sich der Horde niemals wirklich angeschlossen nachdem er sie schon früh, wegen der Gräuel der Hexenmeister verlassen hatte. Bei der Gründung Durotars hatte er Thrall ja nur geholfen, weil er einer sterbenden Grunzerin (die einem Hinterhal der Menschen zu Opfer fiel) versprochen hatte dem Kriegshäuptling die Nachricht vom Verrat der Menschen zu überbringen. Nachdem dann auch noch Thrall in eine Falle gelockt werden sollte, der friedliche Verhandlungen mit Proudmore führen wollte, hatte Rexxar sich entschlossen, die Orcs beim Aufbau und dem Schutz ihrer neuen Heimat Durotar zu helfen. Nachdem der Krieg gegen Proudmore vorbei war, hat er sich wieder zurückgezogen, anfangs noch um alleine durch Kalimdor zu streifen (alte Onyxia-Quest), später Richtung Schregrat um seinen Herkunfts-Stamm, die Mok'Nathal zu finden welche er sich aber letzten Ende nicht selber traurt aufzusuchen, da er sie im Streit verlassen hatte. Hier helfen wir ihm dann..

Gul'Dan ist tot, zerissen beim Versuch den Inhalt der Grabkammer von Sargeras zu bergen, von den "Geistern", dem "Bösen" das in diesen Grabkammern "lauerte", genbauso wie alle seine Anhänger die in damals begleiteten. Er hat sich ja im 2. Krieg beim Sturm auf Lordaeron abgesetzt mit seinen treuesten Anhängern um das Grabmal Srageras zu finden und eben den Inhalt zu bergen...

Zur Warcraft 3 Bonuskampgane...wieso Traum? Die Menschen wurden doch weitestgehend aus Kalimdor und da vor allem Durotar vertrieben. Proudmores Armee wurde vom Festland vertrieben, der alte Admiral wurde getötet beim Sturm auf Theramore...genau diese Kampagne ist das Verbindungsglied zwischen Warcraft 3 und Start von WoW, nämlich die Eroberung Durotars und die Gründung von Orgrimmar


----------



## Cavulon (25. April 2011)

Was ich auch immer wieder gut finde, wenn NPCs einfach öfter auftauchen, ohne das man es erwartet (oder wie ich, einfach vergessen hat). SO geschehen gestern: Der steinerne Kern Milhaus Manasturm usw...anschließend bin ich mit meinem DK in die Arkatraz gegangen um Ruf zu farmen...wer stand dort vor mir? Eben genau derselbe.

Das bringt mich natürlich zu der Frage, wer ist er überhaupt, und warum wird er nur verprügelt oder am Ende sogar getötet??


----------



## Manaori (25. April 2011)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Was ich auch immer wieder gut finde, wenn NPCs einfach öfter auftauchen, ohne das man es erwartet (oder wie ich, einfach vergessen hat). SO geschehen gestern: Der steinerne Kern Milhaus Manasturm usw...anschließend bin ich mit meinem DK in die Arkatraz gegangen um Ruf zu farmen...wer stand dort vor mir? Eben genau derselbe.
> 
> Das bringt mich natürlich zu der Frage, wer ist er überhaupt, und warum wird er nur verprügelt oder am Ende sogar getötet??



Gute Frage. Ich weiß nur noch, dass er in einer Questreihe in Tiefenheim in Verbindung mit dem Schattenhammerclan auftaucht, in folge derer man in den steinernen Kern und ihn umbringen muss. Was er mit der Arcatraz zu tun hat... Da bin ichü berfragt ^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (25. April 2011)

Also in der Arcatraz  befreit man ihn aus einem Gefängniss (warum er da drin is weis ich nich).

wie er zum Schattenhammerklan gekommen is weis ich auch nicht is mir aber egal er is nen Gnom und ich mag keine Gnome


----------



## Kindgenius (25. April 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Also in der Arcatraz befreit man ihn aus einem Gefängniss (warum er da drin is weis ich nich).
> 
> wie er zum Schattenhammerklan gekommen is weis ich auch nicht is mir aber egal er is nen Gnom und ich mag keine Gnome



OT: Rofl, das kommt in mein Sig.

K, weitermachen.


----------



## Selsalo (25. April 2011)

Also soweit ich weiss, wurde Milhaus damals "aus Versehen" von den Naaru eingesperrt. Eigentlich ist die Arkatraz ja das Gefängnis der Naaru, in der unter anderem ein Diener der Alten Götter gefangen wurde. Kael'thas hat mit seinem Angriff auf die Satelliten dazu begetragen dass sich die Kreaturen befreien konnten. Der führende Aufseher hat dann durch die Manipultaion von Skyriss den Ausbruch gestartet.
Milhaus selber war nur zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.
Und später ist er vermutlich einfach bei den Rekrutierungen des Schattenhammerclans dabei gewesen und wurde aufgenommen.


----------



## iceteaboss (25. April 2011)

Sind die Zandalari jetzt feindlich gesinnt und wenn ja, wieso?


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Sind die Zandalari jetzt feindlich gesinnt und wenn ja, wieso?



2 Dumme ein Gedanke. Die selbe Frage wollte ich auch stellen. Mit welcher Begründung kämpfen wir auf einmal gegen die Zandalari? Das ergibt in meinen Augen keinen Sinn? Aber ich fürchte das es auf: "Sie sind wahnsinnig geworden" hinauslaufen wird. Sehr schade.


----------



## Lavant (26. April 2011)

Sowas ähnliches wie sie sind wahnsinnig geworden 
Nachdem sie bemerkt haben dass ihr Volk kurz vor dem Aussterben ist, wolln sie das wieder aufleben lassen und helfen den alten Trollimperien wieder zu ihrer Macht um sie auf ihrer Seite zu haben. 
Der einzige der das abgelehnt hat war Vol'jin, der wurde dafür glaub ich auch von den Trollen verbannt.
(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## iceteaboss (26. April 2011)

Ist das nicht so, dass sich die Trollstämme alle 5 Jahre treffen und nett plaudern?


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Sind die Zandalari jetzt feindlich gesinnt und wenn ja, wieso?





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 2 Dumme ein Gedanke. Die selbe Frage wollte ich auch stellen. Mit welcher Begründung kämpfen wir auf einmal gegen die Zandalari? Das ergibt in meinen Augen keinen Sinn? Aber ich fürchte das es auf: "Sie sind wahnsinnig geworden" hinauslaufen wird. Sehr schade.



Die Anführer aller Trollstämme treffen sich alle 6 Jahre zu einem großen "Event" (im Trailer sieht man zB. die übriggebliebenen Amani und Gurubashi, die Drak'kar, die Wüstentrolle aus Tanaris, Vol'jin für die Darkspear, die Anführer der Zandalari, etc.). Dieses Mal ist der Prophet "Zul" der erst kürzlich zu den Zandalari gestossen ist und sich dort sofort zu einer Führungsperson aufgeschwungen hat, zu diesem Treffen erschienen und er hat den Trollen eine große Zukunft, die noch herrlicher wird als die große Trollvergangenheit prophezeit, wenn sie sich jetzt wieder zu einem Volk zusammenschließen, sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lassen von den anderen Völkern, endlich wieder vereint und stolz auftreten und die heiligen alten Trollstätten Zul'Aman und Zu'Grub zurückerobern. Einzig ein einzelner Trollstamm ist nicht von dieser "Vision" begeistert und im Trailer kommt das auch ziemlich gut raus, dass während "Zul" spricht und die Zukunft ausmalt, Vol'jin das Treffen verlässt und den anderen "sagt", dass er dies (vor allem die Wiederbelebung der verräterischen Priester der Amani und Gurubashi und die "Unterdrückung" bzw. "Bekämpfung" der anderen Völker Azeroths) nicht zulassen wird...

Fazit: Es sind nicht die Zandalari, die von sich aus "böse" werden, sondern ein neuer geistiger "Führer" (= Zul) begeistert sie für seine Vision und Pläne für ein großes Trollimperium und eine glorreiche Zukunft. Gerade die Zandalari, die "Bewahrer" der großen Trollhistorie, die immer noch den alten Trollreichen behaftet sind und deren Erinnerung pflegen, sind für diese Ideen hochgradig "anfällig"...


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Ich poste einfach mal das was ich in der Meldung gepostet habe:



> Vermutlich ist 'Prophet' Zul ein Diener der Alten Götter und beeinflusst bzw. korrumpiert die Zandalari und auch die anderen übrigen Trollüberlebenden um ein (die) Imperium (Imperien) (?) wieder aufzubauen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die diplomatischen Zandalari plötzlich eine 180° Wende machen:
> 
> 1. Weil die Zandalari selbst bei der Zerstörung Zul'Draks mitbeteiligt waren (gibt zwei Stützpunkte von denen). Und weil die Drakkari doch, wegen der Einmarsch der Geißel, ihre eigenen Tiergötter geopfert haben: Sseratus (Schlange, sieht man auch im Trailer), Quetz'lun (Windnatter, Geist lebt), Har'koa (Schneeleopard, gerettet) Rhunok (Eisbär), Mam'toth (Mammut) und Akali (Rhinozeros).
> 
> ...



Ich fühle mir mit diesen Zul sehr verarscht vor. Wenn es nicht eine Zandalari Splittergruppe ist, die nicht nach Rastakhans Befehle folgen und jetzt Mist bauen, dann wurden die Zandalari 100% von einem alten Gott korrumpiert, gerade weil die ja so 'ne schöne Rolle in Cata spielen.


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich poste einfach mal das was ich in der Meldung gepostet habe:
> Ich fühle mir mit diesen Zul sehr verarscht vor. Wenn es nicht eine Zandalari Splittergruppe ist, die nicht nach Rastakhans Befehle folgen und jetzt Mist bauen, dann wurden die Zandalari 100% von einem alten Gott korrumpiert, gerade weil die ja so 'ne schöne Rolle in Cata spielen.



Hinter (fast) allem "Bösen" in WoW (und vor allem der ganzen Warcraft Lore) stecken die alten Götter...

Krieg der Ahnen - alte Götter korrumpieren Neltharion und versuchen mithilfe der Dämonenseele Sargeras in die azerothische Welt zu holen, da sie sich von ihm Befreiung erhoffen
Todesschwinge - ein Werk der alten Götter
Naga - Schöpfung der alten Götter
Ahn'Quirai - alte Götter

etc....gerade mal der Lichkönig und der zweite und dritte Krieg gegen die Legion haben nicht direkt mit den alten Götern zu tun

Es kann sehr wohl sein, das der Prophet Zul ein Diener der alten Götter ist, im Moment allerdings ist er nur ein "Führer" der sein Volk zur dominierenden Rasse und zu "altem Glanz" "emporheben" will, denn mehr wissen wir (und vor allem die Charaktere im Spiel) nicht


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es kann sehr wohl sein, das der Prophet Zul ein Diener der alten Götter ist, im Moment allerdings ist er nur ein "Führer" der sein Volk zur dominierenden Rasse und zu "altem Glanz" "emporheben" will, denn mehr wissen wir (und vor allem die Charaktere im Spiel) nicht



Die haben Hakkars Aufstieg verhindert(!) und jetzt wollen die ihn wieder beschwören? 



EDIT: Obwohl es richtig gute Storypotenzial wäre, immerhin (KORRIGIERT MICH WENN ICH FALSCH LIEGE, SO HAB ICH ES VERSTANDEN!!!) ist das zu Hause der Loa der Smaragdgrüne Traum bzw. ein Wohnsitz ( und nochmal: BITTE KORRIGIEREN!). Das hat Gong (Raptorloa der Zandalari) Zen'tabra (erste Trolldruidin und jetzt Lehrerin auf den Echoinseln) etwa in die Richtung gesagt. Wenn irgendwann mal der Smaragdgrüne Traum bzw. Teile davon raus käme, könnten wir ja zum ersten mal Ula-Tek (Gottheit der Schlangen und Loa der Amani) bestaunen, die ja in den RPG eine Verbindung zu den alten Göttern haben soll.


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die haben Hakkars Aufstieg verhindert(!) und jetzt wollen die ihn wieder beschwören?



Diese Wiederbelebung Hakkars ist, zumindest für die Zandalari (und auch die anderen Trolle), die ja auch nur Zuls Reden kennen und nicht seine Intentionen, nur ein Mittel zum Zweck 
nämlich eben die Trolle wieder zu dem "Glanz" und der Rolle emporzuheben, die ihnen in ihren Augen eigentlich zustehen müsste.
Die Zandalari vertrauen Zul und seinen Visionen einfach blind und glauben an das was er ihnen sagt


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Äähhmm.. okay dazu kann ich nichts mehr sagen. 



Derulu schrieb:


> Die Zandalari vertrauen Zul und seinen Visionen einfach *blind* und glauben an das was er sagt



Ja aber gerade die Zandalari wurden als die 'Besten' der Trolle eingestuft (bei den Trollgesellschaften auf jedenfall) und Vol'jin glaubt denen nicht? Anscheinend hat der Kataklysmus Zandalar und Zul'dazar ordentlich was draufgesetzt, damit die Zandalari den Komischen folgen.

EDIT:
Während wir hier über die Zandalari diskutieren, würde ich mich mal gerne für die 'wenig bekannten' Rassen + Inseln interessieren, wie die mit den Kataklysmus reagieren. Z.B die Pandaren und ihre Insel Pandaria. Vielleicht erteilen sie gerade das selbe Schicksal mit den Goblins aus Kezan (nur in einer anderer Form vll.).


Noch eine Frage zu Zul'Gurub: 
SPOILER :
Was zu Hölle macht ein Leerrufer da?!
SPOILER ENDE:


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja aber gerade die Zandalari wurden als die 'Besten' der Trolle eingestuft (bei den Trollgesellschaften auf jedenfall) und Vol'jin glaubt denen nicht? Anscheinend hat der Kataklysmus Zandalar und Zul'dazar ordentlich was draufgesetzt, damit die Zandalari den Komischen folgen.



Es heißt nicht, dass Vol'jin ihnen nicht glaubt..er hat eher etwas dagegen, dass die Pläne von Zul auch beinhalten, dass die Trolle zukünftig alle anderen Völker Azeroths besiegen (gegebenefalls vernichten) werden und sie alle beherrschen und unterdrücken werden. Und da hat er was dagegen, weil er der Horde und dort vor allem Thrall und seinem Volk tief verbunden ist und sie nicht "vernichtet" und "unterdrückt" sehen will. Als einziger "Insider" der Trolle auf der Versammlung ist Vol'jin sehr gut mit der Stärke der Horde und der Allianz vertraut, während die anderen Trolle diese wohl eher unterschätzen...


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es heißt nicht, dass Vol'jin ihnen nicht glaubt..er hat eher etwas dagegen, dass die Pläne von Zul auch beinhalten, dass die Trolle zukünftig alle anderen Völker Azeroths besiegen (gegebenefalls vernichten) werden und sie alle beherrschen und unterdrücken werden. Und da hat er was dagegen, weil er der Horde und dort vor allem Thrall und seinem Volk tief verbunden ist und sie nicht "vernichtet" und "unterdrückt" sehen will. Als einziger "Insider" der Trolle auf der Versammlung ist Vol'jin sehr gut mit der Stärke der Horde und der Allianz vertraut, während die anderen Trolle diese wohl eher unterschätzen...



Die wollen also die anderen Völker underdrücken und vernichtet sehen?
Ihre Schuld, ist ja klar, dass wir uns wehren werden. Hätten sie auch freundlicher abregeln können.


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die wollen also die anderen Völker underdrücken und vernichtet sehen?



Nunja, ein vereintes und wiedererstarktes Trollreich ist ziemlich gleichbedeutend mit Vernichtung und Unterdrückung der anderen Völker, denn die Trolle sind ein Volk, dass alle anderen Rassen eigentlich hasst und deren altes Imperium quasi auf Blut aufgebaut war


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nunja, ein vereintes und wiedererstarktes Trollreich ist ziemlich gleichbedeutend mit Vernichtung und Unterdrückung der anderen Völker, denn die Trolle sind ein Volk, dass alle anderen Rassen eigentlich hasst und deren altes Imperium quasi auf Blut aufgebaut war



Zandalar war, bis jetzt, immer diplomatisch. Außerdem sind Trolle so 'xenophop', weil sie ja selbst von den anderen Rassen wie den Menschen und den Hoch/-Blutelfen oder den Nachtelfen in kleine Stückchen zerschlagen wurden.


----------



## Muh-Q (26. April 2011)

Die Trolle haben vor den anderen Völkern die größten Reiche gehabt und damit einhergehend eine große Macht. Die Gebiete sind über die Zeit immer kleiner geworden und die Macht der Trolle ist immer weiter gesunken. Da die einzelnen Stämme es in der Vergangenheit nicht geschafft haben diesen Prozess allein umzukehren versucht Zul jetzt die Stämme zu vereinen um den anderen Völkern die Länder wieder abzunehmen. Also ganz ohne Grund ist "der Aufstand" nicht .

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist warum Vol'Jin überhaupt bei dem Treffen dabei ist? Die Dunkelspeere wurden durch Rivalitäten mit den Gurubashi aus dem Schlingendorntal vertrieben. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Stimmung ihnen gegenüber eher neutral-negativ. Dann läuft die Geschichte mit Sen'Jin und Thrall ab in deren Folge die Dunkelspeere sich der Horde anschließen. Das wird von den anderen Stämmen nicht grade positiv aufgenommen und sie stehen den Dunkelspeeren jetzt feindseelig gegenüber. 
Gut möglich das ich irgendwas übersehen habe, aber die Trollstory verfolge ich nur am Rande. Ein entsprechender Hinweis wäre nett.

Der Trailer ebnet story-mäßig auf jeden Fall den Weg für einen neuen Trollraid mit 4.2 oder 4.3. Vielleicht kommt ja Garrosh im Kampf gegen die Trolle um und Vol'Jin wird neuer Kriegshäuptling der die Horde wieder unter alten Idealen zusammenführt?


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Dieses Treffen betrifft alle Trollanführer der Welt, auch wenn die sich gegenseitig bekriegen.

EDIT: Und NEIN! Bitte kein neuer Trollraid (außer es ist nicht Zul'dazar )!
Blizzard soll Zul'dazar weiter ausbauen und nicht verheizen!


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> ...



Die Trolle und ihre Stämme haben seit Jahrhunderten (auch in den Zeiten in denen sie sich untereinander nicht mögen) alle 6 Jahren ein großes friedliches "Treffen", zu denen auch die Anführer jener Stämme kommen, die eigentlich mit dne anderen "verfeidnet" sind (Amani und Gurubashi waren zB. beim letzten Treffen mit den Zandalari "verfeindet")


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Weiß einer, wer Mortaxx ist (Leerruferboss in Zul'Gurub)? Und was zur Hölle er da macht?


----------



## improwars (26. April 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dieses Treffen betrifft alle Trollanführer der Welt, auch wenn die sich gegenseitig bekriegen.
> 
> EDIT: Und NEIN! Bitte kein neuer Trollraid (außer es ist nicht Zul'dazar )!
> Blizzard soll Zul'dazar weiter ausbauen und nicht verheizen!



Frage: Was oder wo ist Zul'dazar? Habs gerade mal bei wowwiki gefunden aber genaures weiß ich immer noch ned 

ok hat sich erledigt  

http://kdv-community.de/wiki/index.php/Zuldazar


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Ihr fragt schon Löcher in die Bäuche, obwohl noch fast keiner Genaues weiß, da die Lore erst "im Patch" geschreiben wird


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

improwars schrieb:


> Frage: Was oder wo ist Zul'dazar? Habs gerade mal bei wowwiki gefunden aber genaures weiß ich immer noch ned



Zul'dazar ist die Hauptstadt der Zandalari auf der Insel Zandalar, die irgentwo in den Südmeeren liegt.


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

improwars schrieb:


> Frage: Was oder wo ist Zul'dazar? Habs gerade mal bei wowwiki gefunden aber genaures weiß ich immer noch ned



Was - die Hauptstadt der Zandalari und die Wurzel aller Trollstämme (denn dort kommen sie alle her)
Wo - auf Zandalar, einer großen Insel im großen Meer

Heute noch treffen sich alle Trollstämme alle 6 Jahre in Zul'dazar...


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. April 2011)

Also gibts jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen Zandalari auf Zul'dazar und dem "Stamm der Zandalar" der in Classic und Burning Crusade auf der Insel Yojamba war? (hab vor WotLK aufgehört aber die story ist soo faszinierend o.o


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Also gibts jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen Zandalari auf Zul'dazar und dem "Stamm der Zandalar" der in Classic und Burning Crusade auf der Insel Yojamba war? (hab vor WotLK aufgehört aber die story ist soo faszinierend o.o



Nein es gibt keinen Unterschied, die Zandalari sind "der Stamm der Zandalar", die geistigen Führer der Trolle, ihre "Geschichtsbewahrer", der "Urstamm"...die Insel Yojamba war der "Aussenposten" der Zandalari (= Mehrzahl von Zandalar) bei ihrem Sturz der Hakkari (eigentlich ja die Splittergruppe der Atal'ai) unter Jin'do

Achja...hier ein netter Stammbaum der Trolle (wenn auch spekulativ) vom Forscherliga Wiki



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





White_Sky schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Trolle so 'xenophop', weil sie ja selbst von den anderen Rassen wie den Menschen und den Hoch/-Blutelfen oder den Nachtelfen in kleine Stückchen zerschlagen wurden.



Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Die WoW Wikis sprechen eher davon, dass schon zu den Zeiten der beiden großen Trollimperien (das Reich der Gurubashi mit der Festung Zul'Gurub und das Reich der Amani mit der Festung Zul'Aman) andere intelligente Rassen, sobald sie entdeckt wurden, sofort bekriegt wurden, nicht mit dem Ziel sie zu unterwerfen sondern sie entweder auszulöschen oder zuminedst zu dezimieren und zu vertreiben.


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. April 2011)

Hmmmm, was sind denn "Dark Trolls"? Von denen hab ich nochnie gehört. Jungle Trolls sind wohl die Typen in Zul'Gurub und auch die Dunkelspeere. Forest Trolls die Amani. Sandtrolls die in Zul'Farrak. Dire Trolls kennt man ja aus Zul'Gurub und Ice Trolls schätze ich gehören nach Nordend, aber diese "Dark Trolls" hab ich nochnie gesehen / davon gehört....

Und da werden sich sicher wieder viele aufregen weil da gezeigt wird das die Nachtelfen von Trollen abstammen...
Die sollten froh sein das die von einer Rasse abstammen, die erkannt hat das die Horde das Ziel ist^^


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Die sollten froh sein das die von einer Rasse abstammen, die erkannt hat das die Horde das Ziel ist^^



Richtigstellung: nicht das Volk der Trolle hat erkannt, dass die Horde das Ziel ist, sondern nur der so ziemlich kleinste Stamm der Dschungeltrolle, die Dunkelspeere, haben dies getan, die große Masse der Trolle ist und bleibt xenophob.



Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Hmmmm, was sind denn "Dark Trolls"? Von denen hab ich nochnie gehört. Jungle Trolls sind wohl die Typen in Zul'Gurub und auch die Dunkelspeere. Forest Trolls die Amani. Sandtrolls die in Zul'Farrak. Dire Trolls kennt man ja aus Zul'Gurub und Ice Trolls schätze ich gehören nach Nordend, aber diese "Dark Trolls" hab ich nochnie gesehen / davon gehört....



Dunkeltrolle sind das geheimnisumwitterte 5. Volk der Trolle (nach Dschungel-, Wald-, Eis- und Sandtrollen), das heute ziemlich unbekannt ist. Es gibt Gerüchte, dass Mitgleider dieser Völker mit den Nachtelfen zusammen im Krieg der Ahnen gegen die Legion gekämpft haben. Es gibt allerdings auch Gerüchte, dass Dunkeltrolle primitiver und weniger intelligent (weil es keine Hinweise auf eine Nation oder Zivilisation dieser Trolle gibt) sind als ihre Verwandten, und nur in lose organisierten Gruppen hausen, vermutlich in Bergen und unterirdisch. Es soll nur so wenige Dunkeltrolle geben, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass sie auf einem einzigen Stamm basieren...



Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Hmmmm, was sind denn "Dark Trolls"? Von denen hab ich nochnie gehört. Jungle Trolls sind wohl die Typen in Zul'Gurub und auch die Dunkelspeere. Forest Trolls die Amani. Sandtrolls die in Zul'Farrak. Dire Trolls kennt man ja aus Zul'Gurub und Ice Trolls schätze ich gehören nach Nordend, aber diese "Dark Trolls" hab ich nochnie gesehen / davon gehört....



Dschungeltrolle: Hakkari, Atal'ai, Dunkelspeere, Splitterspeere, Gurubashi, Schädelspalter, Blutskalp etc. 
Waldtrolle: Bleichborken, Blutfratzen, Bruchhauer, Gluthauer, Feuerbrand, Waldschatten, Amani, Moosschinder etc. 
Sandtrolle: Sandwüter 
Eistrolle: Drakkari, Frostmähnen, Winteraxt


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. April 2011)

Die Atal'ai sind die im Versunkenen Tempel, hab ich das richtig im Kopf?

und danke für die Aufklärung über die Dunkeltrolle, wieder eine Wissenslücke weniger =)


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Die Atal'ai sind die im Versunkenen Tempel, hab ich das richtig im Kopf?
> 
> und danke für die Aufklärung über die Dunkeltrolle, wieder eine Wissenslücke weniger =)



Die Atal'ai waren die, die Hakkar den Seelenschinder in die materielle Welt geholt haben, damit er sich dort seine Opfer selber holen kann und nachdem sie vertrieben wurden haben sie den Tempel von Atal'Hakkar errichtet, heute bekannt als "versunkener Tempel", der ja vom grünen Drachenschwarm "versenkt" wurde


----------



## White_Sky (26. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein es gibt keinen Unterschied, die Zandalari sind "der Stamm der Zandalar", die geistigen Führer der Trolle, ihre "Geschichtsbewahrer", der "Urstamm"...die Insel Yojamba war der "Aussenposten" der Zandalari (= Mehrzahl von Zandalar) bei ihrem Sturz der Hakkari (eigentlich ja die Splittergruppe der Atal'ai) unter Jin'do
> 
> Achja...hier ein netter Stammbaum der Trolle (wenn auch spekulativ) vom Forscherliga Wiki
> 
> ...



Zu den Stammbaum: Es ist nicht offiziel bestätigt worden, dass Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen. Es ist nur ein Gerücht bzw. Spekulation.

Zu Letzteres: Danke für die Info, das wusste ich nicht. Wieder ein Stückchen schlauer geworden.^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. April 2011)

Mal etwas zum spekulieren. Prophet Zul ist in Wahrheit Medivh.


----------



## Derulu (27. April 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mal etwas zum spekulieren. Prophet Zul ist in Wahrheit Medivh.




Unmöglich^^...Medivh war nach seinem Tod als Mensch (also in der Zeit als er dann zu Propheten wurde, als Krähe usw.) geläutert und auf der Seite der Guten...dass Zul allerdings "Gutes" im Sinn hat, bleibt zu bezweifeln^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. April 2011)

Wer weiß was Medivh im Schilde führt....


----------



## Alphajaeger (27. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das Medivh böses im Schilde führt...
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das er der Prophet aus WCIII ist? Das würde dann einiges erklären....


----------



## Lavant (27. April 2011)

Ja Medivh ist der Prophet in WC3


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Von mir mal wieder ein paar Fragen

Zum einen zu den Blutelfen, bzw ihrer Magiesucht.
Wie genau äußert sich die eigentlich? Also... wie besorgen sie sich ihren "Stoff", was passiert, wenn sie keinen Zugriff darauf haben? Bekommen sie dann entzugserscheinungen, wie wir sie bei unseren Suchtmitteln kennen... also, Kopfschmerzen, Krämpfe, Nervosität, etc pp?

Und der Rat von Dalaran... ist der nun eigentlich neutral oder gehört er zur Allianz? Schließlich durften ja auch Hordler Dalaran in Nordend betreten, aber war das Spielmechanik oder uach loretechnisch okay? Wie ist es jetzt? Steht der Rat von Dalaran zwischen den &nbsp;Fronten oder sind sie wieder dre Allianz zugehörig?

Edit: Die komischen <div> sachen rausgeholt... wieso hauts mir die neuerdings immer rein? -.-


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Von mir mal wieder ein paar Fragen
> 
> Zum einen zu den Blutelfen, bzw ihrer Magiesucht.
> Wie genau äußert sich die eigentlich? Also... wie besorgen sie sich ihren "Stoff", was passiert, wenn sie keinen Zugriff darauf haben? Bekommen sie dann entzugserscheinungen, wie wir sie bei unseren Suchtmitteln kennen... also, Kopfschmerzen, Krämpfe, Nervosität, etc pp?
> ...



Zu den Blutelfen:
Sieh dir das Startgebiet an, dann siehst du die "humanoiden" Mobs dort und erkennst, was aus Blutelfen wird, denen ihrer Sucht über den Kopf steigt (stieg)

Zum Rat von Dalaran:
Früher schon eher "außerhalb" der Allianz, haben sie früher geholfen der alten Horde entgegenzutreten. Zur heutigen, "neuen" (reinen) Horde verhalten sie sich allerdings neutral, so wie es ihren Grundregeln entspricht (der "Rat" von Dalaran besteht ja aus den mächtigsten Magiern ihrer Klasse und setzt sich aus allen Völkern und Rassen zusammen, die allerdings untereinander auch "anonym" sind)


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Die Getriebenen kenne ich ja, die sind auch nicht meine Frage gewesen *g* Aber okay, wenn sie geheilt worden sind... Hm.
Dann frag ich mich allerdings... Im Buch, ich glaube, Die Nacht des Drachen, wurde von Alleria mal erwähnt, dass sie ihre Sucht überwunden und deshalb Hochelfe geblieben ist. Ist die Sucht nicht das, was die Blutelfen von den Hochelfen unterscheidet? *drop* Jetzt bin ich erst recht verwirrt. 

Okay, danke, für die Antwort zum Rat


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Die Getriebenen kenne ich ja, die sind auch nicht meine Frage gewesen *g* Aber okay, wenn sie geheilt worden sind... Hm.
> Dann frag ich mich allerdings... Im Buch, ich glaube, Die Nacht des Drachen, wurde von Alleria mal erwähnt, dass sie ihre Sucht überwunden und deshalb Hochelfe geblieben ist. Ist die Sucht nicht das, was die Blutelfen von den Hochelfen unterscheidet? *drop* Jetzt bin ich erst recht verwirrt.
> 
> Okay, danke, für die Antwort zum Rat



"Blut"elfen sind nichts anderes als Überlebende des Verrats eines der Ihren und des Geißelmassakers an den Hochelfen von Silbermond, die sich der Rache für die Zerstörung des Sonnenbrunnens verschworen hatten (da der Sonnenbrunnen als Quelle ihrer Magie nicht mehr verwendet werden konnte, wurde ihre Sucht nach Magie immer größer) die sich als "Andenken" an die fast komplette Ausrottung ihres Volkes in "Blut"elfen umbenannt haben. Der Sonnenbrunnen wurde aber von Velen (ja dem Draenei) mithilfe des Lichts (also den Naaru) "gesäubert", daher leiden heutige Blutelfen nicht mehr unter ihrer "Sucht", denn ihnen steht die Quelle ihrer Magie (die Sucht wurde ja nur akut, als es nach der Wiederbelebung keinen Sonnebrunnen gab) wieder zur Verfügung


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Ah okay, danke. Dann habe ich das im Buch einfach falsch verstanden  Das bedeutet also, dass es zum "jetzt" Zeitpunkt auch keine Getriebenen mehr geben dürfte? (ich gehe mal nicht vom Startgebiet aus, das ist ja so gesehen noch in der Vergangenheit ^^)


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke. Dann habe ich das im Buch einfach falsch verstanden  Das bedeutet also, dass es zum "jetzt" Zeitpunkt auch keine Getriebenen mehr geben dürfte? (ich gehe mal nicht vom Startgebiet aus, das ist ja so gesehen noch in der Vergangenheit ^^)



Nein die gibt es noch, denn bei ihnen war die Sucht bzw. der Magieentzug schon zu weit "fortgeschritten"(es dürfte nur keine neuen mehr geben, aber es wird ja immer wieder die selbe Zeitlinie gespielt^^)


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Okay, vielen Dank. Es gibt also nur noch die G etriebenen, die es schon gab, aber so keine abhängigen mehr und keine neuen Getriebenen.... Hm. Muss ich mir nochmal überlegen mit meiner Geschichte dann xD"


----------



## Hank Smith (6. Mai 2011)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Garona, mörderin von König Lyane, also dem damaligen König von Sw und Halb Mensch halb Orc



Das siehst du falsch. Garona ist halb Orc, halb Draenei. Ihr Sohn, Medan, ist somit, 1/2 Mensch, 1/4 Orc, 1/4 Draenei.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Mai 2011)

was hat broxigar 10000 jahre in die vergangenheit geschleudert...??


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Hank schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch. Garona ist halb Orc, halb Draenei. Ihr Sohn, Medan, ist somit, 1/2 Mensch, 1/4 Orc, 1/4 Draenei.



Garona selbst glaubte, sie sei halb menschlich, bis sich aufklärte, dass sie das "Produkt" einer befohlenen Vergewaltigung war (ziemlich harte Anspielung auf reale Kriegsumstände!!)...


----------



## McSepp (6. Mai 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> was hat broxigar 10000 jahre in die vergangenheit geschleudert...??



Das Selbe wie auch Krasus und Rhonin (die ja von Broxigar und einem anderen Ork verfolgt wurden): ein Zeitriss! 
=> Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, hatte Probleme (wowmöglich wegen Neltharion/Deathwing) die Zeit richtig zu ordnen...


----------



## Vrocas (6. Mai 2011)

McSepp schrieb:


> Das Selbe wie auch Krasus und Rhonin (die ja von Broxigar und einem anderen Ork verfolgt wurden): ein Zeitriss!
> => Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, hatte Probleme (wowmöglich wegen Neltharion/Deathwing) die Zeit richtig zu ordnen...



Ah, also irgendein random Zeitriss im Steinkrallengebirge (korrigiere mich, wenn ich mit dem Ort des Geschehens falsch liege.)


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> was hat broxigar 10000 jahre in die vergangenheit geschleudert...??



Dasselbe das Rhonin und Korialstrasz a.k.a. Krasus in der Zeit zurückwarf, ein "Wurmloch" das der verzweifelt um Hilfe suchende Nozdormu in seinem Kampf gegen sein "Versinken" im Zeitenstrudel versehentlich geöffnet hatte


----------



## Mondschlund (6. Mai 2011)

Wo wir immer wieder bei Medivh landen... und zu dem Thema des 5 Stammes der Trolle (Dunkel-Trolle).




Der Bibliothekar von Dalaran und einige andere vermuten das Medivh den 5 Stamm entdeckt und erforscht hat. Khadgar wird auch beauftragt Bücher in Medivhs Bibliothek darüber zu suchen.

Ich würde auch gern nochmal auf Karazahn zurückkommen. So wie ich das den Büchern entnommen habe , gab es den offizielen Teil Karazahns den oberen. Hier wurden Gäste empfangen wie Lothar und hier hatte Medivh die Kontrolle über sich.                                                         	Im unteren Teil, dem "dunklen" Spiegelbild, war es Mal´Ganis der die Kontrolle über Mrdivh hatte. Dort wurden zwar auch dunkle Experimente unternommen, aber vor allem wurden dort die Dämonen beschworen die  Medivh/Mal´Ganis ausgesandt hatte die mächtigsten Magier Azeroths zu vernichten. (Die Magier des Königs/ Die Freienmagier und sogar die mächtigen MAgier Dalarans.




So nahc besten gutdünken verfasst 



mal´ganis durch  Sargeras   ersetzen dann passt das


----------



## McSepp (6. Mai 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ah, also irgendein random Zeitriss im Steinkrallengebirge (korrigiere mich, wenn ich mit dem Ort des Geschehens falsch liege.)



Richtig! Der andere Ork, der bei Brox war, wurde von einer Kante eines Zeitrisses erwischt und getötet! (als Ergänzung ^^)


----------



## Sypher (6. Mai 2011)

Irgendwo in Kalimdor, das stimmt, der genaue Ort wird nicht genannt, aber da sie über die See fliegen könnte auch die östlichen Küsten Kalimdors dafür dienen (ich denke u.A. an Azshara wenn ich diese Stelle lese.)

Der Grund allerdings war NICHT Neltharion. Es waren "Die Drei" Uralte Götter/Dämonen die von den Titanen eingesperrt und weggeschlossen worden sind. Sie machten sich die Kräfte der Drachen-/Dämonenseele zu nutze um den Riss zwischen der Welt und ihrem Gefängniss zu schaffen, aber konnten durch die Zeitreisenden Rhonin, Krasus, Brox und Gefährten allerdings am Fliehen aus dem Gefängnis gehindert werden.


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Mondschlund schrieb:


> ....



Sargeras...nicht Mal'Ganis...Sargeras himself

mal'DGanis war zwar ein Schreckenslord aber ein doch zu kleines Licht um a) Aegwynn die Wächterin von Tirisfal (und Medihvs Mutter) zu "überlisten" und seine "Seele" in ihr einzunisten undb) nicht mächtig genug um die Kontrolle über den mächtigen Wächter von Tirisfal Medivh zu übernehmen


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Edit: Über mir war schneller xD


----------



## Mondschlund (6. Mai 2011)

Zu dem Zeitriss:




Die "bösen 3" die von den Titanen verbannt wurden haben Deathwings Geist beeinflusst, sodass er die Dämonenseele erschafft die Sargeras ein Portal nach Azeroth öffnen soll, welches "die 3" nutzen wollten um ihrem gefängnis zu entfliehen.

die 3 waren im übrigen böse götter. und da notzdurmo dies spüren kann , sucht er sich hilfe bei den einzigen denen er in gewissem maße trauen kann das sie die zeitlinie nicht zerstören korialstrazz und dieseer wählt rhonin. broxxigar ist dort unbeabsichtigt gelandet.

korialsstraz mischt jedoch in der zeitlinie mit. ursprünglich töte deathwing alle blauen und nur blaue aspekt überlebt. da dieser jedoch im wahnsinn nicht zu seinen eiern geht rettet korialstraz die eier und sorgt so für den erhalt der blauen,


----------



## Sypher (6. Mai 2011)

Mondschlund schrieb:


> ...



Die ergänzung meiner Antwort auf eine noch nicht gestellte, kommende Frage. Sowas nenn ich zuvorkommend ;-)


----------



## Mondschlund (6. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe nur langsamer  hab deinen post dementsprechend nicht gesehen gehabt


----------



## Vrocas (6. Mai 2011)

Gibt es vielleicht eine Chance, dass Brox immernoch am Leben ist? Er wurde doch nachdem er Sargeras verletzt hat in den wirbelnden Nether geschleudert, auf irgendeinen random Planeten.

Ich fände es spitze wenn man ingame mehr über ihn herausfinden könnte.


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht eine Chance, dass Brox immernoch am Leben ist? Er wurde doch nachdem er Sargeras verletzt hat in den wirbelnden Nether geschleudert, auf irgendeinen random Planeten.
> 
> Ich fände es spitze wenn man ingame mehr über ihn herausfinden könnte.



Soweit ich weiß, wurde "beobachtet" wie er von der Horde wildgewordener Dämonen und Sargeras im Kampf zerissen wurde, den Moment als sich das Portal in den Nether schloss


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (6. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zu den Dunkeltrollen:

Wer sagt denn, dass die Dunkeltrolle nie eine Zivilisation gebildet haben? Wer sagt, dass es nur sehr wenige Dunkeltrolle gibt?

Gehen wir zurück zu der Zeit, bevor die Nachtelfen in Kalimdor auftauchten...

Dunkeltrolle hatten eine riesige Nation, genau so wie die Amani und die Gurubashi.

Was wäre, wenn diese Nation eben am Mahlstrom lag?

So wurde durch die unglaubliche Magie des Mahlstroms aus den Dunkeltrollen im Laufe der Jahrtausende unsere Dunkelelfen: Gleiche Hautfarben wie die Trolle, ähnliche Ohren, Größe und Körperbau. 

Von diesen Veränderungen waren halt nur einige wenige Dunkeltrolle nicht betroffen. Diese lebten im jetztigen Kalimdor in Höhlen und den tiefen Wäldern. 

Dann wäre es auch logisch, dass sie den Elfen, ihren ehemaligen Artgenossen, im Krieg der Ahnen geholfen haben.

Somit wäre auch das Rätsel, wo sich die übrigen Dunkeltrolle verstecken aufgeklärt: Malfurion und Tyrande als mitunter die ältesten Elfen verstecken sie irgendwo in den Höhlen von Kalimdor. Denn sie wissen ja, wie die Elfen entstanden sind; sie waren live dabei.


Ja ich weiß dass das Thema Elfen aus Trollen schon tausend mal durchgekaut wurde, aber ich hab heute das 1. mal von Dunkeltrollen gehört ^^ und ich musste einfach mal wieder was schreiben...

Mfg Swampy


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> ...



Tja, das ist Vermutung  ...wenn du dir den Trollstammbau, den ich vor ca. einer Woche gepostet habe ansiehst (auch der beruht auf Vermutung), dann kann dein Ansatz durchaus stimmen (dort sind Nachtelfen die Nachkommen von Dunkeltrollen und Waldtrollen)...


----------



## Mondschlund (6. Mai 2011)

im 6. warcraft bucht steht das er zerissen wurde, aber er war der erste abgesehen von göttern und gottähnlichen wesen (aegwynn), der in der lage war sargeras zu verletzen.

ich denke ,dass es möglcih sein wird die axt mit der er dies volbrachte im spiel zu erlangen. 

für die, die es nicht wissen es ist eine axt aus holz, die der halbgott cenarius mit malfurion herstellte.

was mich ein wenig stört, rhonin und krassus haben brox ja eine statue gebaut  und das diese nicht zu entdecken war... 




aber um mal zu phantasieren brox wurde ja eigentlich zerrissen und ist gestorben, was er ja wollte. aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne fand rhonin die axt , diese wurde also nicht im nether verschluckt oder zerstört also gibt es noch hoffnung. (wenn auch eine sehr geringe)


----------



## Hexer1975 (9. Mai 2011)

Was mir die Tage mal aufgefallen ist, ist das eigentlich kaum ein Anführer der Horde eine richtige Familie hat. Die einzigen, die zumindest eine kleine Lore haben sind Varian, der ja verwitwet ist und einen Sohn hat und der mittlerweile verstorbene Cairne, den sein Sohn Baine ersetzte. Aber was ist mit der Mutter von Baine? Vol'jin sein Vater findet geschichtliche Erwähnung und im Dorf Sen'jin auch namentliche Erwähnung, aber was ist mit der Mutter und wieso hat auch er keine Frau an seiner Seite?


----------



## Derulu (9. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Was mir die Tage mal aufgefallen ist, ist das eigentlich kaum ein Anführer der Horde eine richtige Familie hat. Die einzigen, die zumindest eine kleine Lore haben sind Varian, der ja verwitwet ist und einen Sohn hat und der mittlerweile verstorbene Cairne, den sein Sohn Baine ersetzte. Aber was ist mit der Mutter von Baine? Vol'jin sein Vater findet geschichtliche Erwähnung und im Dorf Sen'jin auch namentliche Erwähnung, aber was ist mit der Mutter und wieso hat auch er keine Frau an seiner Seite?



Weil Frauen in der Trollhierarchie nur eine sehr sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielen (siehe auch die offizielle WoW Seite, auch dort wird/wurde dies so erwähnt) und soweit ich weiß, Trolle nicht monogam leben, also keine Familien im traditionellen Sinn bilden. Vol'jin selbst hat übrigens auch Kinder, sein jüngester Sohn ist der Troll "Yenniku", den wir im Schlingendorntal aus den Fängen von Zanzil befreien müssen...

Zu Baines Mutter: Da Tauren keine schriftlichen Aufzeichnungen führen (bei ihnen beruht die "Geschichte" auf mündlichen Überlieferungen), ist wenig über die jeweiligen Vorfahren bekannt...soweit ich noch weiß, ist nur bekannt, dass Baines Mutter seit einem Angriff der Zentauren nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilt (aber genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr, kann mich irren, aber ich meine das ist einer der Gründe warum sich Anduin Wrynn und Baine im Buch "Weltenbeben" gleich auf Anhieb so gut verstehen, weil beide als Halbwaise aufwachsen mussten)

Blizzard baut aktuell die Lore der Anführer immer weiter aus - siehe auch hier, dem relativ neuen Bereich auf der offiziellen Seite

Varian ist übrigens kein Anführer der Horde


----------



## Hexer1975 (9. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Varian ist übrigens kein Anführer der Horde



Äh, ja klar ... wollte es eigentlich auch nicht auf Horde beschränken sondern generell die Anführer. Die Bronzebarts sind ja auch alle scheinbar solo und Mekkadril ebenso. Fände persönlich, es hätte einen speziellen Reiz ... wenn man z.B. bei Mekkardil eine Quest abgeben muß und dann von hinten die Frau ruft: "Mekky, Du musst noch die Wäsche aufhängen" (kleiner Scherz am Rande)
Das einzige Paar in WoW, das mir spontan einfällt und im Spiel integriert ist, ist in Dalaran Rhonin und Vereesa.


----------



## Manaori (9. Mai 2011)

Vergiss Tyrande und Malfurion nicht  

Aber ja, du hast Recht... die meisten scheinen solo zu sein.


----------



## ICE-Q (9. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, ist Thrall mit Aggra zusammen.


----------



## Derulu (9. Mai 2011)

ICE-Q schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist Thrall mit Aggra zusammen.



Thrall ist aber kein Anführer der Horde oder der Allianz...  ...nicht mehr


----------



## Alphajaeger (9. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Thrall ist aber kein Anführer der Horde oder der Allianz...  ...nicht mehr



in unseren Herzen schon...


----------



## Elidias (10. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zur Axt von Broxigar:
Im Buch "Sturmgrimm" trug Thura die Axt, die einst Brox gehörte. Sie wurde deswegen auch "missbraucht" um Malfurion aus seiner Baumgestalt in der er im Smaragtgrünen Traum gefangen war, zu befreien. Also wenn man je den Smaragdgrünen Traum betreten kann, müsste es möglich sein, die Axt zu finden.

Zur Familie der Anführer: 
Also Moria und Dragan Thaurissan sind ja auch ein paar. Moria ist als Frau sogar eine Herrscherin. Klar zu Morias Mutter ist nichts bekannt, aber zumindes haben wir noch ein Paar in WoW. Außerdem sind auch die Eltern von Thrall (Durotan und Draka) bekannt. Sogar seine Großeltern finden in "Weltenbeben" erwähnung. Sein Großvater war ja Garad (nach dem das Dorf "Garadar" in Nagrand benannt wurde) und seine Großmutter ist ja , glaube ich, die Älteste Geyah. 
Es gibt also durchaus Infos über die Familien der Anführer von Horde und Allianz, leider nicht über alle von ihnen.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

Ist mir ja fast ein bisschen peinlich. Wie kam es zustande, das die Blutsegelpiraten gegen das Dampfdruckkartell kämpfen bzw. sich zumindest nicht sonderlich mögen? Stand höchstwahrscheinlich in irgendwelchen Questtexten :>


----------



## Gazeran (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich weis es ist früh, aber wieso sollten PIRATEN eine Handelsstadt mögen?
Also wenn PIRATEN spazieren gehen rauben sie gerne mal den ein oder anderen Goblin aus...
So denk ich mir das.


----------



## Hexer1975 (10. Mai 2011)

Welche Fragen mir immer wieder durch den Kopf gehen sind, 1. ist Azeroth eine Scheibe? und 2. was genau ist Azeroth eigentlich? Habe die Tage mal per Google nach Warcraft Karten geschaut und da wird teilweise Azeroth als südlicher Teil der östlichen Königreiche bezeichnet, zu anderen Gelegenheiten die Gesamtwelt auf dem alten Planeten und beim Pre-Cata-Erkundungserfolg wurde sogar die Scherbenwelt als Azeroth angesehen.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Welche Fragen mir immer wieder durch den Kopf gehen sind, 1. ist Azeroth eine Scheibe? und 2. was genau ist Azeroth eigentlich? Habe die Tage mal per Google nach Warcraft Karten geschaut und da wird teilweise Azeroth als südlicher Teil der östlichen Königreiche bezeichnet, zu anderen Gelegenheiten die Gesamtwelt auf dem alten Planeten und beim Pre-Cata-Erkundungserfolg wurde sogar die Scherbenwelt als Azeroth angesehen.


Also, einmal ist Azeroth die ganze Welt, also Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche, und es gibt den südlichen Teil der Östlichen Königreiche, also das Schlingendorntal etc., der wird auch als Azeroth bezeichnet. Und Azeroth ist wie die Scherbenwelt ein Planet also rund, keine Scheibe  Siehst du ja auch, wenn du ingame immer weiter raus"zoomst", und dich entscheiden kannst, zwischen der Scherbenwelt-Map und der Azeroth-Map.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also, einmal ist Azeroth die ganze Welt, also Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche, und es gibt den südlichen Teil der Östlichen Königreiche, also das Schlingendorntal etc., der wird auch als Azeroth bezeichnet. Und Azeroth ist wie die Scherbenwelt ein Planet also rund, keine Scheibe  Siehst du ja auch, wenn du ingame immer weiter raus"zoomst", und dich entscheiden kannst, zwischen der Scherbenwelt-Map und der Azeroth-Map.



Die Scherbenwelt ist aber eine Scheibe. Eine Welt aus Scherbenscheiben sozusagen.


----------



## Marcion (10. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Scherbenwelt ist aber eine Scheibe. Eine Welt aus Scherbenscheiben sozusagen.


Nur weil es "Scherben" sind, müssen diese noch lange nicht flach sein und auf einer ebene liegen... und da draenor früher ein planet war, ist es sehr warscheinlich, das die scherben eine gewisse krümmung haben ;D


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> Nur weil es "Scherben" sind, müssen diese noch lange nicht flach sein und auf einer ebene liegen... und da draenor früher ein planet war, ist es sehr warscheinlich, das die scherben eine gewisse krümmung haben ;D



Das ist schon richtig, aber die Scherbenwelt ist bestimmt nichtmehr kugelförmig rund. Das sind ja nur noch Bruchteile. Die sind vielleicht an sich ein wenig gekrümmt, aber die Scherbenwelt ist sogesehen nur noch ein winziger Überbleibsel einer einstigen Welt. Diese war denke ich auch um einiges größer als Azeroth.


----------



## Marcion (10. Mai 2011)

gut möglich, wobei wir ja nich genau wissen, wie groß Azeroth wirklich ist... je nach dem, was es jenseits der westküste von Kalimdor bzw. ostküste von Azeroth noch gibt, könnte auch Azeoth noch weitaus größer sein...  auch kann man die maps im spiel nicht wirklich als maßstab hernehmen, weil wir ja keinerlei genauere angaben für die entfernungen haben... Was ich mich jetzt frage: Gibt es noch andere kontinente oder inseln sowohl in Azeroth als auch in der Scherbenwelt?


----------



## iceteaboss (10. Mai 2011)

Ist nicht Pandaria irgendwo noch auf Azeroth?


----------



## Marcion (10. Mai 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Ist nicht Pandaria irgendwo noch auf Azeroth?


Jein... die pandaren hat sich Samwise Didier zuerst nur zum spaß für seine familie (glaub ich) ausgedacht... weil die aber dann so viele leute begeistert haben, hat man das warcraft-universum angepasst und ihnen eine geschichte usw. verpasst (wie so oft ^^)... und da ja die inseln bisher nicht auf der landkarte erschienen sind, glauben viele, das sie eben auf der rückseite von Azeroth liegen...

Edith hat einen link gefunden: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Pandaren#Hintergrund
Zitat: ...Für die Entwickler stand allerdings fest: Pandaren kommen niemals ernsthaft ins Spiel.

von daher, nein.... keine pandaren, also auch kein pandaria...


----------



## Selsalo (10. Mai 2011)

Dass keine Pandaren ins Spiel kommen, bezweifle ich. Ich würde sie schon gerne als NPCs sehen, aber selben spielen.... nääh. Das wäre ähnlich dem DK. Am Anfang ist es noch lustig, als total pöser und vieser Diener des Lichkings durch die Lande zu streifen, aber irgendwann ist es halt einfach ein Nahkämpfer mit Dauerhusten.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was da auf der Rückseite so ist. Vielleicht finden wir da ja das fehlende Volk, aus dem Nachtelfen und Trolle heraus entstanden sind. Oder aber das Zwischending zwischen Troll und Nachtelfen


----------



## Marcion (11. Mai 2011)

wenn wir bei der evolution der rassen bleiben (also ? -> trolle/elfen, wobei ich auch ? -> trolle, die sich am brunnen der ewigkeit angesiedelt haben -> elfen für möglich halte), wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie es zur zeit der alten götter ausgesehen hat. das kann kein angenehmer ort gewesen sein, aber es gibt bis jetzt keine anhaltspunkte, das die titanen außer irdenen (->zwerge), mechagnomen (->gnome) und vykrul (->menschen) rassen erschaffen haben...

daher meine nächste frage: was waren die wirklich urspünglichsten völker??

also es muss ganz bestimmt die vorfahren der trolle und elfen bereits gegeben haben, sofern die trolle nicht selbst diese vorstufe sind und sich aus affen mit stoßzähnen entwickelt haben...
die drei möglichen stammbäume meiner meinung nach:

1. unbekannte stammform -> trolle/elfen
2 .unbekannte stammform -> trolle -> elfen
3. trolle -> elfen

die tauren gelten ja auch als eines der ältesten völker, und da sie nomaden sind, wäre es doch möglich, das es sie schon zu zeit der alten götter gab... wenn es ungemütlich wurde, konnten sie ja einfach weiterziehen...

dann natürlich die "insekten", aus denen quiraji und neruber wurden...

wie seht ihr das?

btw. vll sollte man Molekular- und Evolutionsbiologie als beruf in WoW einführen, oder zumindest als eine spezialisierung für archäologie XD


----------



## Hexer1975 (11. Mai 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also, einmal ist Azeroth die ganze Welt, also Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche, und es gibt den südlichen Teil der Östlichen Königreiche, also das Schlingendorntal etc., der wird auch als Azeroth bezeichnet. Und Azeroth ist wie die Scherbenwelt ein Planet also rund, keine Scheibe  Siehst du ja auch, wenn du ingame immer weiter raus"zoomst", und dich entscheiden kannst, zwischen der Scherbenwelt-Map und der Azeroth-Map.



Aber wenn Azeroth eine Kugel ist, dann ist es möglich das westlich von Kalimdor bzw. östlich der Königreiche noch Landmasse wäre. Die Meere auf der Karte haben da unterschiedliche Namen (verhüllte Meer, verbotene Meer). 
Theoretisch könnte dann noch eine Erweiterung kommen, die an die Entdeckung Amerikas anspielen könnte.
Da im Vergleich zum realen Globus auch keine Pole auf Karten eingezeichnet sind, wäre nach Norden und Süden auch noch Potential. 

Die Scherbenwelt ist eine Scheibe ... ist ja nur ein Rest des alten Planeten Draenor. Ist auch wohl eh eine kleine Namensanspielung auf die Scheibenwelt aus dem Pratchett Universum.

Auf der aktuellen Karte sind ja noch 2 (dort) unbenannte Inseln vorhanden. Die größere in der Mitte dürfte ja Zandalar sein und die Kleiner nahe Kalimdor müßte Tel'Abim sein, von der scheinbar ja bisher nur bekannt ist, das es dort Bananen gibt.   Aber die Schreibweise lässt eher auf trollischem Hintergrund zu schließen.


----------



## Derulu (11. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Die Scherbenwelt ist eine Scheibe ... ist ja nur ein Rest des alten Planeten Draenor. Ist auch wohl eh eine kleine Namensanspielung auf die Scheibenwelt aus dem Pratchett Universum.



Wäre es tatsächlich eine vollkommen plane und platte Scheibe (ohne Krümmung wie eine "Kugel") gäbe es allerdings keinen"Horizont", die Sichtweite wäre nur aufgrund der "Stärke der Augen" eingeschränkt, die Scherbenwelt hat allerdings einen Horizont...es ist eher, wie bereits gesagt wurde, der nicht mehr vollständige Rest einer Kugel, allerdings eben keine Scheibe


----------



## Hexer1975 (11. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wäre es tatsächlich eine vollkommen plane und platte Scheibe (ohne Krümmung wie eine "Kugel") gäbe es allerdings keinen"Horizont", die Sichtweite wäre nur aufgrund der "Stärke der Augen" eingeschränkt, die Scherbenwelt hat allerdings einen Horizont...es ist eher, wie bereits gesagt wurde, der nicht mehr vollständige Rest einer Kugel, allerdings eben keine Scheibe



Eine Scheibe muß nicht zwangsläufig platt sein. Von einer "platten" Scherbenwelt hab ich persönlich nie etwas geschrieben. Glaube die Weltansicht damals, bevor diese "irren" Kugeltheoretiker auftauchten, gingen auch von einer gewölbten Welt aus, einem Pilz ähnlich.


----------



## nemø (11. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber die Scherbenwelt ist bestimmt nicht mehr kugelförmig rund. Das sind ja nur noch Bruchteile. Die sind vielleicht an sich ein wenig gekrümmt, aber die Scherbenwelt ist so gesehen nur noch ein winziger Überbleibsel einer einstigen Welt. Diese war denke ich auch um einiges größer als Azeroth.




Klares Nein! Denn es gibt genug Karten im Spiel, die Draenor in seiner Ursprungsform auch als "€-Zeichen darstellen, so wie es jetzt ist, das da was abbröckelt, und die Netherscherben im Norden...(ist es Norden? wer weiß das schon) langsam in den nether gesogen werden hat die welt nur um einige Quadratkilometer reduziert!


----------



## Plaigor (11. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß ich weiß das is wahrscheinlich die peinlichste frage überhaupt aber kurz und knapp wer is Fandral Hirschhaupt

Ich weiß nur das er im Krieg der Sande gegen die Quiraj kämpfte und dort seinen Sohn verlor doch was danach passierte und warum er nun ein Anhänger Ragnaros is blicke ich nicht


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kam das ikm Buch Sturmgrimm sehr explizit vor.

Er wurde später Erzdruide und sowas wie Malfurions Vertretung, als dieser im Smaragdgrünen Traum gefangen war. Allerdings wurde er von derselben Macht korrumpiert, die Teldrassil korrumpiert hat... letzten Endes jedoch von den Druiden daran gehindert, die Korrumption noch weiter fortzusetzen.. was genau mti ihm passiert ist, habe ich vergessen. Ich denke, er wurde irgendwo eingesperrt oder so?


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. Mai 2011)

um nochmal auf die Scherbenwelt zurück zukommen haltet ihr es für möglich dass in einem der Nächsten Addons die Story wieder auf der Scherbe spielen wird? Denn wenn man "Der Liste" glauben schenken darf sollte da was kommen und ich vermute mal dass die paar Gebiete nichtmal ansatzweise alles waren was die Scherbenwelt zu bieten hat. Auf Azeroth selber gibts ja mitlerweile 3 Kontinente incl Malestrom, wieso sollte es sich mit der Scherbenwelt nicht ähnlich verhalten? dazu kommt noch dass der Smaragdgrüne Traum das Azeroth im Ursprung ist also alle 3 Kontinente mit einander Verschmolzen gehört die Scherbe denn auch dazu? oder ist die Scherbenwelt in einer eigenen Dimension?


----------



## Marcion (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kam das ikm Buch Sturmgrimm sehr explizit vor.
> 
> Er wurde später Erzdruide und sowas wie Malfurions Vertretung, als dieser im Smaragdgrünen Traum gefangen war. Allerdings wurde er von derselben Macht korrumpiert, die Teldrassil korrumpiert hat... letzten Endes jedoch von den Druiden daran gehindert, die Korrumption noch weiter fortzusetzen.. was genau mti ihm passiert ist, habe ich vergessen. Ich denke, er wurde irgendwo eingesperrt oder so?


 
ich ergänze mal mit ein paar zusatz-infos (wenns interessiert)

1. ja er war der erzdruide in malfurions abwesenheit. er war auch der anführer der druiden, die den neuen weltenbaum teldrassil erschaffen haben, in der hoffnung, so die unsterblichkeit der nachtelfen wieder zu bekommen. dadurch, das er im krieg der sande seinen sohn verloren hat, ist er mehr oder weniger innerlich zerbrochen.

2. in den weltenbaum hat er aber die essenz von lord xavius, dem ersten satyrn, durch den er auch wie bereits gesagt korrumpiert wurde, miteingebaut und somit den weltenbaum verdorben.

3. er war auch schuld daran, das malfurion solange im Smaragdgrünen Traum gefangen war, dazu hat er das kraut, das man zu classiczeiten im un'goro sammeln musste (wer sich erinnert)verwendet.

4. als malfurion dann endlich aus dem traum entkommen konnte, bzw die alptraumgestalten besiegen konnte, wurde fandral hirschhaupt natürlich gefangen genommen und in die hügelgräber in hyial eingesperrt

5. irgendwie konnte er von dort flüchten oder wurde befreit und ist jetzt eben der neue majordomus von ragnaros


----------



## Marcion (11. Mai 2011)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> um nochmal auf die Scherbenwelt zurück zukommen haltet ihr es für möglich dass in einem der Nächsten Addons die Story wieder auf der Scherbe spielen wird? Denn wenn man "Der Liste" glauben schenken darf sollte da was kommen und ich vermute mal dass die paar Gebiete nichtmal ansatzweise alles waren was die Scherbenwelt zu bieten hat. Auf Azeroth selber gibts ja mitlerweile 3 Kontinente incl Malestrom, wieso sollte es sich mit der Scherbenwelt nicht ähnlich verhalten? dazu kommt noch dass der Smaragdgrüne Traum das Azeroth im Ursprung ist also alle 3 Kontinente mit einander Verschmolzen gehört die Scherbe denn auch dazu? oder ist die Scherbenwelt in einer eigenen Dimension?



naja ich glaube, das wir mit der scherbenwelt fertig sind... die dämonischen portale sind geschlossen, illidan ist auch tot... was meiner meinung nach möglich sein könnte, ist, das man durch portale auf andere welten gelangen könnte entweder über die scherbenwelt oder von azeroth selbst... oder die goblins in area 52 schaffen es, eine funktionstüchtige netherrakete zu basteln, mit der man die anderen teile der scherbenwelt erreichen kann, sofern diese in einem ähnlichen zustand sind wie höllenfeuerhalbinsel usw. (sprich ob es mehr ist als wirbelnder-nether-staub)

der samaragdgrüne traum ist denk ich von den titanen geschaffen oder zumindest zugänglich gemacht worden, weil sie ja den grünen drachen zu den beschützern gemacht haben... also sollte es den smaragdgrünen traum in dieser form nur auf azeroth geben.

und ja, ich denke, man kann die scherbenwelt als andere dimension bezeichnen, wenn man sich die unterschiede punkto naturgesetze (stichwort fliegende felsen) ansieht... wobei das aber auch mit dem besonderen zustand der scherbenwelt zusammenhängen könnte... immerhin ist der wirbelnde nether nicht mit unserem weltall vergleichbar, mit sonnensystemen usw...


----------



## Selsalo (11. Mai 2011)

> und ja, ich denke, man kann die scherbenwelt als andere dimension bezeichnen, wenn man sich die unterschiede punkto naturgesetze (stichwort fliegende felsen) ansieht... wobei das aber auch mit dem besonderen zustand der scherbenwelt zusammenhängen könnte... immerhin ist der wirbelnde nether nicht mit unserem weltall vergleichbar, mit sonnensystemen usw...



Soweit ich weiss, sind Azeroth und Draenor gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt und eben in derselben Dimension. Denn vom Black Temple aus kann man als Mond Azeroth sehen, die Goblins aus Area 532 sind mit der Rakete nach Draenor gekommen und auch die Draenei haben es geschafft, mit einem Raumschiff nach Azeroth zu kommen.

Zu Fandral nochmal:
Man bringt ihn in einer Quest aus seinem Gefängnis und übergibt ihn einem Drachen, der ihn nach Moonglade bringen soll. Auf dem Weg wird er vermutlich von Raggis Schergen gefangen mit dem Drachen und dann zum Anführer der Druiden der Flamme gemacht.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> um nochmal auf die Scherbenwelt zurück zukommen haltet ihr es für möglich dass in einem der Nächsten Addons die Story wieder auf der Scherbe spielen wird? Denn wenn man "Der Liste" glauben schenken darf sollte da was kommen und ich vermute mal dass die paar Gebiete nichtmal ansatzweise alles waren was die Scherbenwelt zu bieten hat. Auf Azeroth selber gibts ja mitlerweile 3 Kontinente incl Malestrom, wieso sollte es sich mit der Scherbenwelt nicht ähnlich verhalten? dazu kommt noch dass der Smaragdgrüne Traum das Azeroth im Ursprung ist also alle 3 Kontinente mit einander Verschmolzen gehört die Scherbe denn auch dazu? oder ist die Scherbenwelt in einer eigenen Dimension?



Lete..es gibt keine "Liste"...diese ominöse Liste wurde von einem Spieler in ein Forum gepostet (er hat sich auch später dazu bekannt, diese selbst erstellt zu haben) und sie hat sowas wie ein Eigenleben entwicklet (sie taucht immer dann auf, wenn neue Addons angekündigt wurden) und wurde immer nach den Ankündigungen neuer Addons leicht angepasst (also um das ergänzt was wirklich angekündigt wurde) wieder von irgendwem gepostet....

Die Scherbewelt ist ein eigener Planet, weit weg vom Planeten "Azeroth", der smaragdgrüne Traum existiert nur für Azeroth...also nein, da wird bei einem möglichen Addon nichts "verschmelzen"



Marcion schrieb:


> 5. irgendwie konnte er von dort flüchten oder wurde befreit und ist jetzt eben der neue majordomus von ragnaros



Er konnte nicht selbstständig dort flüchten, denn nach dem "neuerlichen Tod" seines Sohnes (dessen Rückkehr von den Toten er sich eingebildet hat, bzw. die ihm Xavius der Alptraumlord bzw. der alte Gott hinter Xavius Plänen vorgegaukelt hat) war er nicht mehr bei Sinnen und in seinem Körper an sich gefangen (im Buch wurde er nur noch herumgeführt, war geistig aber völlig abwesend). In WoW am Hyjal helfen wir ja einem grünen Drachen, Fadral Hirschhaupt aus den Hügelgräbern dort zu evakuieren, weil Ragnaros die Hügelgräber angreift um Fadral "zu befreien" und am Ende der Quest übergeben wir Fadral dem Drachen. Dieser Drache wird allerdings mitsamt Fadral (das erfahren wir erst, dies ist ein Spoiler) von Ragnaros Gefolgschaft gefangen gesetzt und Ragnaros gibt Fadral wieder einen "Willen" zurück und macht ihn zum Anführer seiner Druiden der Flamme


----------



## Marcion (12. Mai 2011)

Selsalo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, sind Azeroth und Draenor gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt und eben in derselben Dimension. Denn vom Black Temple aus kann man als Mond Azeroth sehen, die Goblins aus Area 532 sind mit der Rakete nach Draenor gekommen und auch die Draenei haben es geschafft, mit einem Raumschiff nach Azeroth zu kommen.



das mit den draenei unterschreib ich dir, wobei das ja mehr ein zufälliger absturz war als eine geplante landung  

aber die goblins haben erst an einer rakete gebastelt, um den wirbelden nether zu erforschen... ich glaub, effektiv kann man durch den wirbelden nether nur durch magie (portale, beschwörungen) oder naaru-technologie reisen... dort ist alles "relativ", weil sonst hätten die dämonen (die ja im nether heimisch sind) kein problem, azeroth zu finden, und wir müssten uns mit täglichen dämoneninvasionen vergnügen :


----------



## Shaila (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich halte es für extrem wahrscheinlich, dass es noch weitere Storys um die Scherbenwelt geben wird. Das wichtigste Indiz dafür stellen die positiven Umfragen zur BC - Erweiterung da. Es ist immer das Addon BC, welches in Umfragen vorne liegt in der Beliebtheit. Außerdem dafür spricht, dass Blizzard sich dafür ausgesprochen hat, die zeitlichen Fehler in der Geschichte in Verbindung mit der Scherbenwelt zu "korrigieren". Das sehe ich als klaren Beweiß für ein "Cata 2.0 in der Scherbenwelt".


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich halte es für extrem wahrscheinlich, dass es noch weitere Storys um die Scherbenwelt geben wird. Das wichtigste Indiz dafür stellen die positiven Umfragen zur BC - Erweiterung da. Es ist immer das Addon BC, welches in Umfragen vorne liegt in der Beliebtheit. Außerdem dafür spricht, dass Blizzard sich dafür ausgesprochen hat, die zeitlichen Fehler in der Geschichte in Verbindung mit der Scherbenwelt zu "korrigieren". Das sehe ich als klaren Beweiß für ein "Cata 2.0 in der Scherbenwelt".



Naja, beim Q&A-Spielchen mit den Developern kam ja eine Frage dazu, und der interviewte Entwickler meinte, dass zwar vorgesehen wäre, zeitliche Fehler in Nordend und der Scherbenwelt irgendwann zu korrigieren, es aber keine richtige Planung dahingehend gäbe, die beiden Gebiete noch einmal so "aufleben" zu lassen (bzw. völlig neu aufzulegen), wie es mit Azeroth aus Classic der Fall war in Cataclysm, außer die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel


_*F: Gibt es Pläne, Scherbenwelt- und TBC-Zonen zu aktualisieren, um so den Fluss der einzelnen Zonen und damit auch den Stufenanstieg angenehmer zu gestalten? &#8211; Atreydes (Lateinamerika)*
A: Unserer Meinung nach funktioniert das recht gut. Es stimmt, dass man die Kontinente hinter sich lassen kann, ohne jede Zone betreten zu haben. Grund dafür ist das beschleunigte Questen (verstärkt durch Mechaniken wie Erbstücke), jedoch scheinen die meisten Spieler, die sich mit einem neuen Charakter noch einmal durch die Scherbenwelt und die dazugehörigen Zonen kämpfen, gänzlich zufrieden damit zu sein, schneller hindurch zukommen als mit ihrem alten Charakter. Was uns nicht gefällt und recht seltsam wirkt, ist die Art und Weise, wie man in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend zurück in die Zeit versetzt wird und dann in den Stufe 80-85-Zonen praktisch wieder zurück in die Zukunft springt. Das ist auf jeden Fall etwas, dem wir uns annehmen wollen. 

Eine ähnliche Frage wurde von einem unserer russischen Spielern gestellt:

*F: Werden die Scherbenwelt und Nordend irgendwann einmal &#8222;erneuert&#8220; werden? Wird es neue Quests geben? &#8211; &#1052;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1088;&#1101;&#1081;&#1082; (Europa [Russisch])*
A: Wir denken, dass es nicht sehr eilt, diese Gebiete zu aktualisieren weil sie im Vergleich zu den Östlichen Königreichen und Kalimdor recht neu sind. Die Probleme in Sachen Design und Questfluss sind hier schlichtweg geringer als in den alten Zonen. Wir haben jedoch erkannt, dass einige Spieler genug von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel haben und wir möchten hierfür eine gute Lösung finden._


----------



## Hexer1975 (14. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Lete..es gibt keine "Liste"...diese ominöse Liste wurde von einem Spieler in ein Forum gepostet (er hat sich auch später dazu bekannt, diese selbst erstellt zu haben) und sie hat sowas wie ein Eigenleben entwicklet (sie taucht immer dann auf, wenn neue Addons angekündigt wurden) und wurde immer nach den Ankündigungen neuer Addons leicht angepasst (also um das ergänzt was wirklich angekündigt wurde) wieder von irgendwem gepostet....
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich kenne die Liste von Anfang BC ... das dort der Inhalt von BC stimmt, wäre durch Deine Theorie ja widerlegt. Aber in dieser Liste tauchten auch die Eckdaten zu Nordend auf, die zu ca. 95% umgesetzt wurden. Leichte Veränderungen gab es im lvl-Bereich der Gebiete und das der Kristallsangwald als "normale" Questzone rausgenommen wurde. Zu der Zeit konnte ein Nicht-Blizzard-Mitarbeiter solche Details gar nicht erahnen, bzw. war es noch gar nicht mal angekündigt, das es als Nächstes nach Nordend ging.


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich kenne die Liste von Anfang BC ... das dort der Inhalt von BC stimmt, wäre durch Deine Theorie ja widerlegt. Aber in dieser Liste tauchten auch die Eckdaten zu Nordend auf, die zu ca. 95% umgesetzt wurden. Leichte Veränderungen gab es im lvl-Bereich der Gebiete und das der Kristallsangwald als "normale" Questzone rausgenommen wurde. Zu der Zeit konnte ein Nicht-Blizzard-Mitarbeiter solche Details gar nicht erahnen, bzw. war es noch gar nicht mal angekündigt, das es als Nächstes nach Nordend ging.



Such mal in den Buffed News "Berühmte Liste der WoW Erweiterungen nur ein Scherz"-vom 27.08.2009...ich kann dir den Bericht nicht leider posten, da er immer einen Seitenladefehler ausgibt (vermutlich existiert der Bericht nicht mehr, auch wenn er noch ausgeworfen wird in der Suchliste)

Die Aussage des Autors: Er ist kenner der Warcraft Lore, weiß also welche Gebiete in etwa mit dem Spiel zu tun haben könnte und hat darauf aufbauend im Jahr 2007 eine Liste erstellt (mit der Angabe, die wäre 2003 bei der Blizzcon geleakt worden), die eben diese Gebiete aufzählt...danach hat sich die Liste verselbstständigt und wurde (sie war von Anfang an relativ realistisch geschätzt) immer etwas verändert, falsch Namen wurden geändert etc. Der Autor sagt selbt, er hätte nicht erwartet, dass diese fiktive Liste so hohe Wellen schlagen würde...und vor allem jede verdammte Erweiterung wieder aus dem Hut gezaubert werden würde. Erweiterung 4, laut Liste der Smaragdgrüne Traun, scheint, wenn man "Sturmgrimm" gelesen hat, sogar relativ realistisch, da nach dem Toide des Albtraumlords Xavius, die Essenz des Bösen hinter ihm (ein alter Gott vermutlich) nicht vollständig ausgelöscht werden konnte sondern nur in einen tiefen "Graben" gejagt und dort "gefangen" werden konnte. Im Buch sagt sogar Malfurion, dass man sich darum vermutlich später kümmern müsse...

Edit: Original Posting von Reinjin (der der die Liste als erstes gepostet hat) auf Allakhazam auf zur "Authenzität" der Liste vom 26.08.2007 gefunden (der Initialpost des Threads enthält übrigens die angeblich erste Erwähnung der ominösen Liste)

Zitat: 
_Hello everyone. I'm the OP, if you haven't noticed. 

*With the announcement of Cataclysm, it seems the lifespan of my list has come to its end. *

*It's odd how this list, which I wrote myself out of boredom on a fall morning, has taken on a life of its own.* 

*I wrote it in September of 2007, but some swear they saw it during the WoW beta in 2004. To boot, CMs on the official WoW forums deleted this list every time it popped up - at least until this year, when they suddenly stopped caring. 

Some things I predicted came to pass. Others didn't. *

I was sure I'd be proven right with a Maelstrom expansion, but it seems Blizzard has combined light elements of both the Elemental Planes and Maelstrom into one expansion. Gilneas and Grim Batol are in from the Maelstrom expansion, while the four elemental planes have been introduced - some only as raid dungeons, disappointingly. Why Blizzard has reduced the Firelands to a raid and expanded Uldum into a full zone is beyond me. If you ask me, they should have followed my lead. 

Back in 2006, when we were struggling to figure out what race the Alliance would be getting, I started another rumor - the Worgen rumor! 


"_ _The people of Gilneas entombed themselves in their isolated peninsula at the outbreak of the Undead Scourge, erecting the Greymane Wall to keep out the demons and walking dead of the cursed army. To this day, refugees from the ravaged villages of Lordaeron gather at it, crying for safe haven from the Forsaken that now claim Silverpine Forest as their own. 

Yet it is not much better behind the wall. For agents of the crazed wizard Arugal have infiltrated the once-prosperous land and spread a dark curse among the populace. As the first tainted moon climbed into the sky, screams rendered the countryside as the inhabitants of Gilneas changed forms and became the crazed Worgen. Few retained their minds. Many became wild and bloodthirsty. 

Those who remained in control of their thoughts waged a war hidden from the eyes of the rest of the world, slaying former friends and family in an effort to preserve what little life still hoped for survival. Naming themselves the Nightcry after that first terrifying moonrise, they fought until they found themselves drained of resources and the will to continue the bloody battles alone. 

Unable to conceal their horrid existence from the world any longer, a new sun rises over Gilneas. The Alliance has opened its gates to the refugees and an effort is now underway to restore humanity to the Nightcry Worgen. As one of their number, you must prove yourself a capable ally to the Alliance's cause and master the powers granted to you against your will in order to free your land...no matter how much blood you must shed. " 


That was me as well. I didn't try and pass that one off as fact, though. Some people just ran with it. When you write speculative lore, you might as well pass it off as fact yourself and have a bit of fun with it. Otherwise a stranger will take what you wrote and start the rumor himself. 

I can't think of any way I could have hurt anyone by starting this rumor, but it's within the realm of extreme possibility, so to them I apologize. To the rest of you, I've really enjoyed watching you all debate this. Hopefully you didn't spend too many sleepless nights pondering the ramifications of this leak. 

I still intend on comparing future content to my list. Cataclysm looks rather fun but the way they're glossing over the Elemental Planes, which could have been four unique regions, bothers me. 

Happy trails. Maybe I'll be around more often on 'Zam' now, unless you all don't want me, in which case I will accept my exile to the official forums. I will live in a mud hut and have many sharp sticks with which to jab the trolls who come through my windows demanding I play Aion.




_Edit 2: Aber nun bitte Back to Topic: Was man schon immer über die Geschichte wissen wollte._
_


----------



## Aeiouz (14. Mai 2011)

Könnte mir einer erklären warum in Marshalls Zuflucht im Krater von Un'Goro jetzt Steinwächter sind?


----------



## Marcion (15. Mai 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer erklären warum in Marshalls Zuflucht im Krater von Un'Goro jetzt Steinwächter sind?


Könnte was mit den titanengebäuden im un'goro zu tun haben... vll hat da irgendein forscherliga-zwerg den falschen knopf gedrückt, oberhalb befindet sich ja die (oder eher eine) Terrasse des Formers, bin mir sicher, das da ein zusammenhang besteht...


----------



## Dexis (15. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich halte es für extrem wahrscheinlich, dass es noch weitere Storys um die Scherbenwelt geben wird. Das wichtigste Indiz dafür stellen die positiven Umfragen zur BC - Erweiterung da. Es ist immer das Addon BC, welches in Umfragen vorne liegt in der Beliebtheit. Außerdem dafür spricht, dass Blizzard sich dafür ausgesprochen hat, die zeitlichen Fehler in der Geschichte in Verbindung mit der Scherbenwelt zu "korrigieren". Das sehe ich als klaren Beweiß für ein "Cata 2.0 in der Scherbenwelt".


Es sind meiner Meinung nach aber weniger die geschichtlichen Argumente die das BC-Addon so hoch in der Gunst der Spielerschaft liegen lassen. Vielmehr ist es der spielerische bzw. spielmechanische Aspekt: es gab Rufanforderungen für die Heroischen Instanzen; Zugangsquests für fast alle Schlachtzüge; viele Elite-Questreihen mit 5Mann-Gruppen-Anforderungen; keinen Dungeonbrowser (und somit kein Verhaltensverfall der Spieler, weil man auf sein "Image" auf dem Server angewiesen war); kein exponentieller Werteverfall der Ausrüstungen durch Punkte- bzw. Marken farmen; etc.
Im BC-Addon wurde das Spielen in der Gemeinschaft deutlich größer geschrieben als es in Cataclysm noch der Fall ist. Es förderte den Gemeinschaftssinn der Spieler, der Umgangston in den öffentlichen Channels war angenehmer und lockerer, die Prioritäten innerhalb des Spiels waren anders verteilt als sie es heute sind.

Grundsätzlich hätte ich nichts gegen eine Erweiterung der Scherbenweltgeschichte einzuwenden, mir wäre der o.g. spielerische Aspekt als Spieländerung aber dreimal lieber^^


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (15. Mai 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer erklären warum in Marshalls Zuflucht im Krater von Un'Goro jetzt Steinwächter sind?



Die Sache ist einfach: Nachdem diese "Eindringlinge" zu weit gegangen sind (Kristalle sammeln, Pylonen benutzen, Tiere töten etc) und da der Kataklysmus (saublödes Wort) einiges aufgewirbelt hat, wurden die Steinwächter dorthin geschickt, um die Ordnung wiederherzustellen.

Näheres steht in einem Questtext irgendwo da unten ^^

Mfg Swampy


----------



## Marcion (15. Mai 2011)

ist zwar auch OT, hat aber auch ein bissi geschichte:



Dexis schrieb:


> ...



1. fixe endgegner... es war klar, das illidan dran glauben musste, kil'jaeden seh ich mehr so als draufgabe

2. die inis waren meist kurz und knackig... wer mit BRD oder Maraudon angefangen hat, musste das bollwerk einfach lieben   

3. raids wurden auch kleiner... keine 40-mann-raids mehr

4. man hatte auf dem server immer eine grp von spielern, die auf dem selben eq-stand war wie man selbst, zur selben zeit spielten usw: 
die mussten in die selben inis, und die chance war hoch, das immer einer dieser leute dabei war, wenn man einer grp beigetreten ist... so hat man sich kennengelernt und seine FL mit guten spielern und netten leuten gefüllt 

5. gilden waren eigentlich unnütz, es brachte keinen nennenswerten vorteil, außer du hattest ne wirklich aktive gilde, wo viele leute zur gleichen zeit on waren (das glück hatte ich nie)

6. dmg(schwanz)vergleiche waren auf heros und raids beschränkt

7. die unterschiedlichen skilltrees wurden alle mehr oder weniger spielbar... palatanks, feraldruiden, bm-jäger, diszi-priester... die gabs zu classic nicht

aber es gab genauso vlltrttl, die beim ersten wipe geleaved haben, tanks, die ohne auf mana des heilers zu achten einen mob nach dem anderen gepullt haben... das wurde nicht erst in wotlk oder cata erfunden... 

du musstest aber auf deinen "ruf" achten... warst du bei den leuten unten durch, dann konntest du dich schon nach nem neuen server umsehen...

aber genug davon, dieser wurdervolle thread soll nicht zu einem 08/15-alles-war-früher-besser-thread verkommen


----------



## Shaila (15. Mai 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Es sind meiner Meinung nach aber weniger die geschichtlichen Argumente die das BC-Addon so hoch in der Gunst der Spielerschaft liegen lassen. Vielmehr ist es der spielerische bzw. spielmechanische Aspekt: es gab Rufanforderungen für die Heroischen Instanzen; Zugangsquests für fast alle Schlachtzüge; viele Elite-Questreihen mit 5Mann-Gruppen-Anforderungen; keinen Dungeonbrowser (und somit kein Verhaltensverfall der Spieler, weil man auf sein "Image" auf dem Server angewiesen war); kein exponentieller Werteverfall der Ausrüstungen durch Punkte- bzw. Marken farmen; etc.
> Im BC-Addon wurde das Spielen in der Gemeinschaft deutlich größer geschrieben als es in Cataclysm noch der Fall ist. Es förderte den Gemeinschaftssinn der Spieler, der Umgangston in den öffentlichen Channels war angenehmer und lockerer, die Prioritäten innerhalb des Spiels waren anders verteilt als sie es heute sind.
> 
> Grundsätzlich hätte ich nichts gegen eine Erweiterung der Scherbenweltgeschichte einzuwenden, mir wäre der o.g. spielerische Aspekt als Spieländerung aber dreimal lieber^^



Das hatte ich ja auch nie behauptet und ich sehe das ebenso wie du. Aber das soll hier ja nun keine Diskussion über das beste Addon geben, denn das gibt es ohnehin nur in den Gedanken jedes Einzelnen, nicht aber in den Gedanken von 10 - 11 Millionen. Ich finde dennoch, dass die Scherbenwelt eine Menge Potential hat. Vieles um diese Welt liegt schließlich noch im Dunklen. Wo sind z.B. die anderen Teile von Draenor? Gibt es noch funktionierende Portale? Was hat es mit den alten Göttern in der Scherbenwelt auf sich? Wie stehen die in Verbindung mit den Arakkoa? Oder wie geht die Geschichte um die Astralen weiter? Vereinigen diese sich irgendwann wieder, um ihre Welt zurückzufordern? Wie kamen sie überhaupt in die Scherbenwelt und wenn ja, kann man diesen Weg auch wieder zurück gehen? Wie ernst ist die Rakete im Nethersturm und die Forschung der Goblins auf diesem Gebiet zu nehmen? Hat Draenor überhaupt Zukunft oder wird es früher oder später vollständig vom Nether verschlungen sein?

Da gibts tausende von Fragen...


----------



## White_Sky (15. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ja auch nie behauptet und ich sehe das ebenso wie du. Aber das soll hier ja nun keine Diskussion über das beste Addon geben, denn das gibt es ohnehin nur in den Gedanken jedes Einzelnen, nicht aber in den Gedanken von 10 - 11 Millionen. Ich finde dennoch, dass die Scherbenwelt eine Menge Potential hat. Vieles um diese Welt liegt schließlich noch im Dunklen. Wo sind z.B. die anderen Teile von Draenor? Gibt es noch funktionierende Portale? Was hat es mit den alten Göttern in der Scherbenwelt auf sich? Wie stehen die in Verbindung mit den Arakkoa? Oder wie geht die Geschichte um die Astralen weiter? Vereinigen diese sich irgendwann wieder, um ihre Welt zurückzufordern? Wie kamen sie überhaupt in die Scherbenwelt und wenn ja, kann man diesen Weg auch wieder zurück gehen? Wie ernst ist die Rakete im Nethersturm und die Forschung der Goblins auf diesem Gebiet zu nehmen? Hat Draenor überhaupt Zukunft oder wird es früher oder später vollständig vom Nether verschlungen sein?
> 
> Da gibts tausende von Fragen...



Wenn ich ehrlich gesagt darüber nachdenke, wie die Story momentan in der aktuellen Scherbenwelt ist (ich meine jetzt nicht den Cata-Zeitsprung), muss ich zugeben, dass die in vielen Stellen Scheiße sind, z.B. KILLEN WIR DIMENSIUS(!!!) IN EINER QUEST, DIE SELBST NUR LÄCHERLICHE 2 VORQUESTS ENTHÄLT -.-"
Von Velen und Lor'themar Theron hört man in der Scherbenwelt überhaupt garnichts. Naaru genauso wenig und noch nichteinmal im Drachenmalklan wurde eine Quest(reihe) für Toranaku implementiert. Das ist einfach nur Mist in manchen Stellen!


----------



## Marcion (15. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ja auch nie behauptet und ich sehe das ebenso wie du. Aber das soll hier ja nun keine Diskussion über das beste Addon geben, denn das gibt es ohnehin nur in den Gedanken jedes Einzelnen, nicht aber in den Gedanken von 10 - 11 Millionen. Ich finde dennoch, dass die Scherbenwelt eine Menge Potential hat. Vieles um diese Welt liegt schließlich noch im Dunklen. Wo sind z.B. die anderen Teile von Draenor? Gibt es noch funktionierende Portale? Was hat es mit den alten Göttern in der Scherbenwelt auf sich? Wie stehen die in Verbindung mit den Arakkoa? Oder wie geht die Geschichte um die Astralen weiter? Vereinigen diese sich irgendwann wieder, um ihre Welt zurückzufordern? Wie kamen sie überhaupt in die Scherbenwelt und wenn ja, kann man diesen Weg auch wieder zurück gehen? Wie ernst ist die Rakete im Nethersturm und die Forschung der Goblins auf diesem Gebiet zu nehmen? Hat Draenor überhaupt Zukunft oder wird es früher oder später vollständig vom Nether verschlungen sein?
> 
> Da gibts tausende von Fragen...



vergiss nicht die naaru und ihre armee des lichts, die sie ja aufstellen wollen... die naaru werden sicher auch ihre festung der stürme wieder haben wollen...

die brennende legion gibts auch noch, wir haben bestenfalls die spitze des eisbergs gesehen... wo werden wir diese ?finale? schlacht bestreiten?... kann die legion überhaupt vernichtet werden?... sollen wir die legion überhaupt vernichten, wenn wir dazu in der lage wären (kann es licht ohne schatten, ordnung ohne chaos geben?)...  

kriegen die draenei die exodar vll wieder zum laufen und erlauben das vordringen in andere welten ? (wäre doch möglich, das sich die draenei eine eigene stadt ala shattrath in azeroth bauen und die exodar als neutrale stadt in dieser neuen welt zur verfügung stellen)

werden die zerg von der brennenden legion versklavt und über azeroth herfallen, während sich terraner der allianz und protoss der horde anschließen   

es gibt so viele themen, soviele möglichkeiten, wie man die geschichte(n) weiterführen kann


----------



## Derulu (28. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...



Meine Meinung zu einer Erweiterung der Scherbenwelt (welche ich nur befüroten würde, wenn die Geschichte dort endlich auch wirklich "eingebaut" werden würde, dies ist in der aktuellen Fall nur im Schattenmondtal und ganz ganz gering in Nagrand wirklich und dann auch nur teilweise der Fall):

Ich weiß nicht, ob man auf einem eigentlich sterbenden Planeten noch so viele Geschichten erzählen kann bevor der Planet endgültig zerissen wird, auch wenn natürlich noch viele Fragen offen bleiben. Die offenen Fragen sind aber ein erzählerischer Kniff um sich Option offen zu halten und diese offenen Fragen gibt es im ganzen Warcraft Universum (zB. ist der neue LK der Macht gewachsen die er nun hat oder ist doch ein rest der "bösen Seelen" im Helm verblieben, anders als angenommen, sind die alten Götter wirklich unsterblich, wird Anduin irgendwann ein "diplomatischerer" König als sein Vater, ist Medivh wirklich "weg" etc., etc., etc.)


----------



## Nexilein (28. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man auf einem eigentlich sterbenden Planeten noch so viele Geschichten erzählen kann bevor der Planet endgültig zerissen wird, auch wenn natürlich noch viele Fragen offen bleiben. Die offenen Fragen sind aber ein erzählerischer Kniff um sich Option offen zu halten und diese offenen Fragen gibt es im ganzen Warcraft Universum (zB. ist der neue LK der Macht gewachsen die er nun hat oder ist doch ein rest der "bösen Seelen" im Helm verblieben, anders als angenommen, sind die alten Götter wirklich unsterblich, wird Anduin irgendwann ein "diplomatischerer" König als sein Vater, ist Medivh wirklich "weg" etc., etc., etc.)



Sehe ich auch so. 
Genaugenommen ist es es ja auch kein Problem die Geschichte zu erweitern, allerdings kann man das eben nicht mal schnell mit einem kleinen Content Patch machen.
Alte Gebiete sind eben geschichtlich abgearbeitet, und daher braucht man für eine sinnvolle Überarbeitung wohl auch irgend ein neues, großes Übel das hinter allem steht.

Wie hätte wohl die Überarbeitung von Azeroth ohne Deathwing und den Kataklysmus ausgesehen? Ich denke eher langweilig.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (28. Mai 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Genaugenommen ist es es ja auch kein Problem die Geschichte zu erweitern, allerdings kann man das eben nicht mal schnell mit einem kleinen Content Patch machen.
> Alte Gebiete sind eben geschichtlich abgearbeitet, und daher braucht man für eine sinnvolle Überarbeitung wohl auch irgend ein neues, großes Übel das hinter allem steht.
> 
> Wie hätte wohl die Überarbeitung von Azeroth ohne Deathwing und den Kataklysmus ausgesehen? Ich denke eher langweilig.



Kil'jaeden wird zurückkehren und sich an den sterblichen Völkern rächen! Er entsendet seine Truppen - unmengen an Dämonen - nach Draenor und tritt selber auf, nicht nur als schwaches Abbild. Final Fight mit dem Segen den Naaru 10 Spieler raid gegen KJ


----------



## Derulu (28. Mai 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden wird zurückkehren und sich an den sterblichen Völkern rächen! Er entsendet seine Truppen - unmengen an Dämonen - nach Draenor und tritt selber auf, nicht nur als schwaches Abbild. Final Fight mit dem Segen den Naaru 10 Spieler raid gegen KJ



Kil'jaeden kehrt nicht nach Draenor zurück, dort hat er alles erreicht was er wollte (nämlich die Auslöschung so ziemlich aller Draenei dort, durch Hilfe der korrumpierten Orcs) und die Welt ist auch so gut wie komplett zerstört. Wenn Kil'jaeden (oder noch höher, wenn Sargeras) noch einmal in Erscheinung tritt, dann sicher nicht in Zusammenhang mit der Scherbenwelt. Es gibt da eine Welt, die sie so gerne hätten oder besser zerstört hätten und das ist Azeroth. Schließlich sind 3 Invasionen dorthin gescheitert, was es zuvor niemals gab und dort lebt auch Kil'jaedens "Erzfeind" Velen mit seinen letzten Draenei (der Grund warum er überhaupt die "Horde" erschuf). Und das Abbild das wir einmal bekämpft haben, war auch nicht in der Scherbenwelt...sondern beim Sonnenbrunnen in Azeroth...


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

ich glaube nicht, das wir kil'jaeden (oder in weiterer folge sargeras) so einfach mal schnell umklatschen. die beiden gehören immerhin zu den mächtigsten wesen des ganzen warcraft-universums und um einen der beiden nach azeroth zu bekommen, braucht man ja, wie die geschichte zeigt, extrem starke magie und portale (brunnen der ewigkeit, sonnenbrunnen). es gibt aber nur noch den sonnenbrunnen, und ich glaub, die blutelfen werden dort extrem aufpassen, das sich die geschichte nicht wiederholt. und auf die schnelle fällt mir keine magische quelle ein, die über eine ähnliche energie verfügt.

und wie ich schon einmal geschrieben hab... ist es wirklich eine gute idee, sargeras zu töten (sofern das überhaupt möglich ist)? erreichen wir da nicht einen ähnlichen zustand wie bei der geißel nach dem fall des lichkönigs? die dämonen sind dann vll führungslos, aber deswegen nicht weniger gefährlich...


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (30. Mai 2011)

Denkt dran, Blizz lässt sich immer etwas einfallen! 

Und wieso nicht Sargeras umklatschen? Dann würden sich eventuell sogar die Titanen zu zeigen geben. Die könnten dann zumindest wieder gegen die Dämonen vorgehen, da diese dann ja Plan- und Führungslos sind...


----------



## Manaori (30. Mai 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, das wir kil'jaeden (oder in weiterer folge sargeras) so einfach mal schnell umklatschen. die beiden gehören immerhin zu den mächtigsten wesen des ganzen warcraft-universums und um einen der beiden nach azeroth zu bekommen, braucht man ja, wie die geschichte zeigt, extrem starke magie und portale (brunnen der ewigkeit, sonnenbrunnen). es gibt aber nur noch den sonnenbrunnen, und ich glaub, die blutelfen werden dort extrem aufpassen, das sich die geschichte nicht wiederholt. und auf die schnelle fällt mir keine magische quelle ein, die über eine ähnliche energie verfügt.
> 
> und wie ich schon einmal geschrieben hab... ist es wirklich eine gute idee, sargeras zu töten (sofern das überhaupt möglich ist)? erreichen wir da nicht einen ähnlichen zustand wie bei der geißel nach dem fall des lichkönigs? die dämonen sind dann vll führungslos, aber deswegen nicht weniger gefährlich...



Wäre der Maelstrom nicht auch ein solches Portal?


----------



## Derulu (30. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wäre der Maelstrom nicht auch ein solches Portal?



Vermutlich nicht wirklich...dadurch, dass es den Brunnen der Ewigkeit zerissen hat (und dadurch erst der Maelstrom entstand), hat er sehr viel von seiner "anzapfbaren" Magie verloren...also er gibt nicht mehr so viel ab...saugt aber sehr fast alles ein


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Mai 2011)

Blizzard scheißt auf Eckpfeiler der WarCraft Welt oder auf mächtige Wesen...

Kleines Beispiel, der Lich King, bevor er Lich King war, wurde von 3 Armeen angegriffen mit deren Helden und die haben versagt. Und da kommen 10 Spieler daher und klatschen den. Ja ne is klar.

Deathwing ist das mächtigste und bösartigste Wesen in Azeroth, der hat mit einem Flügelschlag ganze Kontinente verwüstet, der wurde von seinen Drachenbrüdern alle samt angegriffen und wurde nicht besiegt. Deathwing ist der BadAss der WarCraft welt, der gute ist fast unbesiegbar. Und auch hier werden 10 Spieler daherkommen und den umklatschen.

Klar kann man argumentieren das die Spieler inzwischen auch Helden sind, aber dennoch, 10 Helden bei einem Wesen das mit einem Flügelschlag ganze Armeen vernichtet hat? Bitte...


Wie hat Metzen damals so schön gesagt, frei interpretiert. Ja wir wissen das wir die Story total verdrehen aber das is uns egal, das Spiel soll ja spielbar bleiben. 


Als jemand dem die Hintergrundgeschichte sehr wichtig ist in WarCraft, ist WoW einfach nur katastrophal.


----------



## Manaori (30. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht wirklich...dadurch, dass es den Brunnen der Ewigkeit zerissen hat (und dadurch erst der Maelstrom entstand), hat er sehr viel von seiner "anzapfbaren" Magie verloren...also er gibt nicht mehr so viel ab...saugt aber sehr fast alles ein



Hm.. das klingt wie ein Schwarzes Loch. Und Schwarze Löcher haben vieeel Energie, meine ich. *lach* Aber... ist wohl nicht so ganz dasselbe.


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Denkt dran, Blizz lässt sich immer etwas einfallen!



da hast du vermutlich recht  



SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht Sargeras umklatschen? Dann würden sich eventuell sogar die Titanen zu zeigen geben. Die könnten dann zumindest wieder gegen die Dämonen vorgehen, da diese dann ja Plan- und Führungslos sind...



alleine die tatsache, das sargeras ja früher ein guter titan war und im laufe der zeit (zugegeben, es war seeeeeeeeehr viel zeit) korrumpiert wurde, zeigt, das dämonen alleine schon mächtige feinde sind. im moment gibt es eine große dämonenarmee, die brennende legion. stirbt der boss, gibts zwei möglichkeiten:

1. ein anderer übernimmt das kommando, und die brennende legion besteht weiter, nur nicht mehr ganz so "overpowered" wie zuvor   

2. sie zerfällt in einzelne splittergruppen und fraktionen, die sich mehr oder weniger gegenseitig bekämpfen und wo irgendwann mal eine fraktion als sieger herausschaut... das wäre dann die brennende legion 2.0, die ebenfalls nicht so mächtig sein wird wie die erste, aber immer noch gefährlich genug für uns arme sterbliche 

was gefällt dir besser??


----------



## Nimbe (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Blizzard scheißt auf Eckpfeiler der WarCraft Welt oder auf mächtige Wesen...
> 
> Kleines Beispiel, der Lich King, bevor er Lich King war, wurde von 3 Armeen angegriffen mit deren Helden und die haben versagt. Und da kommen 10 Spieler daher und klatschen den. Ja ne is klar.
> 
> ...



Zum Thema LK:
Den Großteil seiner Macht zog er aus dem Schwert was tirion mit dem mächtigen SChwert Lichbringer? zerstört hat danach war arthas einfach zu geschwächt um weiterzukämpfen. Nerz thul war ja sowieso schon Schwach.

Denke Deathwing zu töten is nicht möglich da 1. er zu mächtig ist und 2. er ist der Aspekt der Erde. Wenn er tot ist alles lebende tot auf um und bei Azeroth. (malygos war sowieso schon ein schwachsinn loretechnisch gesehen) und 3. was dann? dann hamma nix böses mehr auf azeroth ein paar lv 70 gangstas vlt die wieder meckern wollen? Auf Sargearas suchen!


----------



## Derulu (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Blizzard scheißt auf Eckpfeiler der WarCraft Welt oder auf mächtige Wesen...
> 
> Kleines Beispiel, der Lich King, bevor er Lich King war, wurde von 3 Armeen angegriffen mit deren Helden und die haben versagt. Und da kommen 10 Spieler daher und klatschen den. Ja ne is klar.



Dass der Lichkönig jahrelang in Tiefschlaf lag und von der Seuche der Verlassenen geschwächt war (wenn man das Video zur Pforte des Zorns verfolgt, hustet da auch der gute Arthas und zieht sich da dann zurück). Außerdem wird ja einer große Quelle seiner Macht, nämlich Frotsmouren zerstört, womit er keine Macht mehr über die Seelen seiner Opfer hat(das Schwert hat die immer aufgesaugt) und diese bringen ihn ja auch schließlich wirklich um die Ecke. Als jemand der auf die Hintergrundstory wertlegt, solltest du das eigentlich wissen



Lancegrim schrieb:


> Deathwing ist das mächtigste und bösartigste Wesen in Azeroth, der hat mit einem Flügelschlag ganze Kontinente verwüstet, der wurde von seinen Drachenbrüdern alle samt angegriffen und wurde nicht besiegt. Deathwing ist der BadAss der WarCraft welt, der gute ist fast unbesiegbar. Und auch hier werden 10 Spieler daherkommen und den umklatschen.



Deathwing wurde sehr wohl von seinen Geschwistern besiegt (nachzulesen im Buch "Die Nacht des Drachen"), warum denkst du, er lag jahrelang nur in Tiefenheim rum und musste sich "erholen" (er wurde übrigens auch schon vorher besiegt, ist einmal schon für tot gehalten worden, bevor er im "Tag des Drachen" wieder auftaucht). Die Bad asses der Warcraft Welt, sind die alten Götter...und die sind unsterblich auch wenn wir ihre Hüllen töten können



Nimbe schrieb:


> Zum Thema LK:
> Den Großteil seiner Macht zog er aus dem Schwert was tirion mit dem mächtigen SChwert Lichbringer? zerstört hat danach war arthas einfach zu geschwächt um weiterzukämpfen. Nerz thul war ja sowieso schon Schwach.
> 
> Denke Deathwing zu töten is nicht möglich da 1. er zu mächtig ist und 2. er ist der Aspekt der Erde. Wenn er tot ist alles lebende tot auf um und bei Azeroth. (malygos war sowieso schon ein schwachsinn loretechnisch gesehen) und 3. was dann? dann hamma nix böses mehr auf azeroth ein paar lv 70 gangstas vlt die wieder meckern wollen? Auf Sargearas suchen!



Die Aspekte sind nicht die "Mächte" an sich (also Malygos ist nicht die Magie, Nozdormu nicht die Zeit, Alexstrasza nicht das Leben) etc., sie sind nur die Wächter dieser sind aber, anders als die alten Götter (welche unsterblich sind, da sie mit Azeroth selbst verbunden sind und deshalb nicht einmal die Titanen sie töten konnten ohne den Planeten auszulöschen) so mit ihnen verbunden, dass es sie bei ihrem Tod nicht mehr geben würde


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Seelen bei Arthas ist mir bewusst, aber dennoch ist er eigentlich zu mächtig um von 10 Spielern überhaupt angegriffen zu werden. Wieso saugt Frostmourne nicht einfach die Seelen raus und gut? Thema erledigt. Aber nein, dann gäbe es keinen Raidencounter.

Und besiegt wurde Deathwing eben nicht, besiegt ist dann wenn er tod ist. Und es macht nen gewaltigen Unterschied ob 10 Typen daherkommen in Rüstungen, oder ob die Aspekte der Elemente gegen dich kämpfen. Bei seinen Brüdern und Schwestern machts ja Sinn. Aber bitte, 10 Leute töten einen Drachenaspekt, der alleine bei nem ganz normalen Rundflug über die Welt, schon fast alles zerstört hat?

Ja genau Malygos war auch so ne Luftnummer, den Herren der Magie zu töten. Ja ne is klar.

Die alten Götter, zählen nicht, da sie keine greifbaren Wesen sind. Was ich nicht angreifen kann, zählt nicht. Und irgendwelche Projektionen und Maschinen bis hin zu Hologrammen schon garnicht.

Deathwing ist ein Eckpfeiler der WoW Welt, genau wie alle anderen, die Drachen waren bzw sind die Wächter der Welt. Einen davon zu töten ist Loretechnisch einfach nur Humbug. Das wäre als würdest du aus dem Star Wars Universum die Jedis rausnehmen.


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel, der Lich King, bevor er Lich King war, wurde von 3 Armeen angegriffen mit deren Helden und die haben versagt. Und da kommen 10 Spieler daher und klatschen den. Ja ne is klar.



Tatsächlich hat Arthas selbst den Armeen nicht gegenübergestanden - Nachdem Arthas Illidan im Duell besiegt hat ist er einfach abgezogen - er hat keinen weiteren Kampf mit Arthas gesucht. Und den Lichkönig besiegen wir nur dank dem Ashbringer - der gebündelten Macht eines Naaru - also nicht nur "10 spieler"


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Mai 2011)

I know, aber wie gesagt, am Kampfbeginn ist der Ashbringer in Eis und macht garnix. Wieso also strent sich Arthas nicht bischen an, und saugt dem Raid die Seelen aus mit Frosti?


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Das mit den Seelen bei Arthas ist mir bewusst, aber dennoch ist er eigentlich zu mächtig um von 10 Spielern überhaupt angegriffen zu werden. Wieso saugt Frostmourne nicht einfach die Seelen raus und gut? Thema erledigt. Aber nein, dann gäbe es keinen Raidencounter.
> 
> Und besiegt wurde Deathwing eben nicht, besiegt ist dann wenn er tod ist. Und es macht nen gewaltigen Unterschied ob 10 Typen daherkommen in Rüstungen, oder ob die Aspekte der Elemente gegen dich kämpfen. Bei seinen Brüdern und Schwestern machts ja Sinn. Aber bitte, 10 Leute töten einen Drachenaspekt, der alleine bei nem ganz normalen Rundflug über die Welt, schon fast alles zerstört hat?
> 
> ...



1. Arthas ist viel zu arrogant um einfach direkt am Anfang alles instant zu töten, dafür hällt er sich einfach für viel zu geil.
2. Deathwing wird 100%ig mit der Hilfe von Alexstraza, Kalec, Krasus, Ysera, Nozdormu und Thrall getötet werden - da steckt schon ordendlich power hinter 
3. Malygos wurde NUR durch die Hilfe des Roten Drachenschwarms besiegt !
4. Man kann die "Hülle" der Alten Götter angreifen - dadurch verschwindet ihr Einfluss auf die Welt der Lebenden! Was sie dann im Traum machen is ne andere Sache.
5. Die Jedis wurde doch de-facto vernichtet in Star Wars  Luke war kein Meister als Yoda starb. - BTT: Auch Deathwing kann und muss sterben! Er kann ersetzt werden. Genauso wie Kalec Malygos ersetzt!


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke, hat man als held (spieler) keinen einzigen der wirklich großen "bösen" (archimonde, kil'jaeden, malygos, lichkönig) aleine umgehaut... es war immer etwas oder jemand da, das den spielern die möglichkeit gegeben hat, diese gegner erst zu besiegen... bei archimonde z.B die naturgeister, bei malygos ist es Alexstrasza... ich denke bei deathwing wirds genauso ablaufen... das im endeffekt nicht die spieler ihn töten, sonder jemand oder etwas anderes

selbst bei illidan haben wir ja eigentlich hilfe von maiev und akama gebraucht...


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Blizzard scheißt auf Eckpfeiler der WarCraft Welt oder auf mächtige Wesen...
> 
> Kleines Beispiel, der Lich King, bevor er Lich King war, wurde von 3 Armeen angegriffen mit deren Helden und die haben versagt. Und da kommen 10 Spieler daher und klatschen den. Ja ne is klar.




Hast auch nen Link parat wo man diese Textpassage  mal nachlesen kann oder verwechselst einfach nur Story mit computerspielkonformer Umsetzung?


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hast auch nen Link parat wo man diese Textpassage mal nachlesen kann oder verwechselst einfach nur Story mit computerspielkonformer Umsetzung?



Richtig ! In der Lore haben nämlich Tirion und die GESAMMTEN Champions des Argentumkreuzzugs Arthas besiegt - nicht nur 10


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Richtig ! In der Lore haben nämlich Tirion und die GESAMMTEN Champions des Argentumkreuzzugs Arthas besiegt - nicht nur 10


 so wie onyxia loretechnisch auch von varian und ein paar anderen erledigt wurde, und nicht von 10? mann mit den namen kingslayer, Dèàthknight und Roxxor


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> so wie onyxia loretechnisch auch von varian und ein paar anderen erledigt wurde, und nicht von 10? mann mit den namen kingslayer, Dèàthknight und Roxxor



Ne zu Zeiten Onyxias (ONY 85 IST KEIN LORE BESTANDTEIL) war Varian doch noch Log'osh und Gladiator in Orgrimmar.


----------



## Derulu (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Auch Deathwing kann und muss sterben! Er kann ersetzt werden. Genauso wie Kalec Malygos ersetzt!



Thall*hust*...


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Mai 2011)

Ja genau das meine ich ja. Lore != Spielgeschehen. Hargenau das meine ich! Wo waren die Champions des Kreuzzuges auf dem Spitze? Ich hab die nicht gesehen, ihr etwa?

Das mit den 3 Armeen meine ich aus WC3, wo es dann eben zu dem Duell kam.


Ich sag ja auch nicht das Deathwing nicht ersetzt werden kann. Aber bitte, er wackelt einmal mit dem Flügel und der Staudamm am Loch bricht ein, Kontinente spalten sich ect ect. Das zeigt deutlich wieviel Macht er hat. Bei nem Kampf gegen nen Spieler, wieso wackelt er nicht mit nem Flügel, aus dem Boden sprießt Lava und verschluckt die "Helden". Thema beendet.


Wie gesagt, der Oberschreiber der WarCraft Story hat ja selber zugegeben das sie sie verdrehen, also isses ja keine Fiktion von mir, sondern Tatsache.


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Thall*hust*...



Wär schön aber halte ich für unmöglich, da ein Orc niemals die Macht besitzen kann die ein Drache hat 

PS: Außerdem soll er gefälligst nach OG zurück kommen und Garosh aus dem Thron kicken!


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja genau das meine ich ja. Lore != Spielgeschehen. Hargenau das meine ich! Wo waren die Champions des Kreuzzuges auf dem Spitze? Ich hab die nicht gesehen, ihr etwa?
> 
> Das mit den 3 Armeen meine ich aus WC3, wo es dann eben zu dem Duell kam.
> 
> ...



Wir 10 oder 25 haben halt "alle" Champions Repräsentiert. 
Und bei Deathwing könnte man locker sowas wie "Berührung des Lebensbinderin" oder wie auch immer man so nen Spell nennen sollte machen - das einen z.b. vor einem Teil der Mächte Deathwings schützt - da kann man schon genug drehen in der Lore 

PS: Und das Bosse zu uns lieber sind als zu anderen war ja schon in Classic da - Raggi onehittet den Majordormus aber wir kriegen so nen hit nie ab


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> da kann man schon genug drehen in der Lore



Ja und genau das meine ich ja. Das gedrehe an der Lore. Viele finden es ok, andere nicht. Andere findens nicht ok spielen aber trotzdem WoW. Letzteres war ich, aber als einfach nix neues kam bis vor paar Monaten hab ich dann auch den Stecker gezogen, nach fast 7 Jahren.


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja und genau das meine ich ja. Das gedrehe an der Lore. Viele finden es ok, andere nicht. Andere findens nicht ok spielen aber trotzdem WoW. Letzteres war ich, aber als einfach nix neues kam bis vor paar Monaten hab ich dann auch den Stecker gezogen, nach fast 7 Jahren.



Das gedrehe muss aber auch irgendwie sein - man kann nich alles 1:1 umsetzten - das ging schon in Classic los - WC3 und WoW wurden ja gleichzeitig entworfen und schon da gibt es krasse differenzen.


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> PS: Und das Bosse zu uns lieber sind als zu anderen war ja schon in Classic da - Raggi onehittet den Majordormus aber wir kriegen so nen hit nie ab



wir haben ja unsere supermagischen spezial-rüstungen... so wie frodo das mithrilhemd ind hdr 1


----------



## Totebone (30. Mai 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> wir haben ja unsere supermagischen spezial-rüstungen... so wie frodo das mithrilhemd ind hdr 1



Jaja - genauso wie ein Robotter der uns voll kotzt und wir dadurch nicht mehr sterben können


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wir 10 oder 25 haben halt "alle" Champions Repräsentiert.
> Und bei Deathwing könnte man locker sowas wie "Berührung des Lebensbinderin" oder wie auch immer man so nen Spell nennen sollte machen - das einen z.b. vor einem Teil der Mächte Deathwings schützt - da kann man schon genug drehen in der Lore
> 
> PS: Und das Bosse zu uns lieber sind als zu anderen war ja schon in Classic da - Raggi onehittet den Majordormus aber wir kriegen so nen hit nie ab



Wir waren ja auch critimmun ^^

Nochmal zu der "Wir 10 oder 25" Geschichte. Ich fände es gut, bei solchen Endkämpfen entfernten Kampfeslärm zu hören, oder auch noch externe (vom PC gesteuerte) Kämpfer zu sehen, sei es eine Etage tiefer oder was weiß ich wo.


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Jaja - genauso wie ein Robotter der uns voll kotzt und wir dadurch nicht mehr sterben können



siehst du, alles komplett "logisch" und nachvollziehbar  

es wäre auch zu umständlich, das der roboter jeden einzeln einschmiert... dauert ewig und die animation is sicher auch nicht so leicht


----------



## Derulu (30. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wär schön aber halte ich für unmöglich, da ein Orc niemals die Macht besitzen kann die ein Drache hat



Mal sehen wie mächtig Thrall nach den Feuerlanden und der epischen Questreihe rund um ihn und seine in alle 4 Elementarebenen zerissene Seele noch wird, die Entwickler deuten ja immer ein bißchan was in diese Richtung an und schwarzen Drachenschwarm gibt es ja in Wahrheit keinen mehr (oder eher, keinen korrumpierten), weswegen Deathwings möglicher Nachfolger wohl aus anderen Reihen rekrutiert werden muss...und man will ja die Thrall Story noch groß ausbauen in diesem Addon


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie mächtig Thrall nach den Feuerlanden und der epischen Questreihe rund um ihn und seine in alle 4 Elementarebenen zerissene Seele noch wird, die Entwickler deuten ja immer ein bißchan was in diese Richtung an und schwarzen Drachenschwarm gibt es ja in Wahrheit keinen mehr (oder eher, keinen korrumpierten), weswegen Deathwings möglicher Nachfolger wohl aus anderen Reihen rekrutiert werden muss...und man will ja die Thrall Story noch groß ausbauen in diesem Addon



irgendwie passt das aber für mich nicht ganz in die schamanen-ideologie rein... denn im endeffekt ist es ein streben nach macht (wenn auch nur, um gutes zu tun), und das wollen schamanen doch nicht... sie wollen die balance wiederherstellen, mehr nicht...


----------



## Derulu (30. Mai 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> irgendwie passt das aber für mich nicht ganz in die schamanen-ideologie rein... denn im endeffekt ist es ein streben nach macht (wenn auch nur, um gutes zu tun), und das wollen schamanen doch nicht... sie wollen die balance wiederherstellen, mehr nicht...



Wer wäre also besser geeignet (Thrall oder besser Go'el, sagt ja nicht von sich aus er will jetzt der Aspekt der Erde werden, er wird wohl eher dazu ernannt) als der mächtigste Schamane, also der mächtigste "Balancehersteller" zwischen den Elementen, vor allem nachdem die Elemente durch Deathwing in rasende Wut versetzt wurden...


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wer wäre also besser geeignet (Thrall oder besser Go'el, sagt ja nicht von sich aus er will jetzt der Aspekt der Erde werden, er wird wohl eher dazu ernannt) als der mächtigste Schamane, also der mächtigste "Balancehersteller" zwischen den Elementen, vor allem nachdem die Elemente durch Deathwing in rasende Wut versetzt wurden...



das wäre ja dann Avatar vs. Erd(und Feuer-)lord (wers kennt  ) aber das der irderne ring als ganzes diese aufgabe von den schwarzdrachen übernimmt, wäre logisch, mit thrall als oberchef


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (30. Mai 2011)

Anderes Thema: 

mich würde es mal wirklich interessieren wie die Geschichet vom Aschenbringer (Waffe) ist... 

Klar hab ich die Szene in HDZ1 gesehen und weiß auch dass Tirion den jetzt hält und der mal ne Weile im Geschlecht der Mograines war... und dann Blazer damit den Lichking in Tales of the Past III erledigt hat  aber mehr auch nicht ^^


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

Also dann:

Während einer Schlacht am Blackrock im zweiten krieg, wo unter anderem Anduin Lothar getötet und Orgrim Schicksalshammer festgenohmen wurde, hat Alexandros Morgraine einen Kristall gefunden, der von den Orks für ihre dunkle Magie genutzt wurde... als er ihn berührte, wurde seine Hand unheilbar verbrannt/verflucht. Er hat ihn versteckt und geheim gehalten, bis es eben zu dem Treffen kam, das man in HDZ 1 miterleben kann. dabei wurde eben festgestellt, das der kristall die pure dunkelheit darstellt. in weiterer folge wurde der kristall, der heilige magie in sich aufsaugen konnte, zum genauen gegenteil gemacht (siehe event in HDZ 1)... quasi zur essenz des lichts. der gute alte magni hat daraus dann das schwert ashbringer geschmiedet, und noch ein bissi von seinem eigenen zorn miteingebaut, weil er grad die nachricht vom "tod" seines bruders muradin bekommen hat.

die waffe war deswegen auch extrem effektiv gegen die geißel (die ultimative vergelter-waffe   )... dann wurde morgraine von seinem eigenen sohn Renault verraten und mit dem schwert getötet, wodurch es korrumpiert wurde... alexandros wurde von der geißel wiedererweckt, wurde zum anführer der vier reiter, deswegen konnte man im classic-naxx auch den korrupten ashbringer erbeuten.

loretechnisch sind dann darion morgraine (der zweite sohn) und ein paar ritter der argentumdämmerung nach naxx gegangen, um dort ein wenig aufzuräumen. so ist dann darion an das schwert gekommen. weil er erkannt hat, das die seele seines vaters in dem schwert gefangen war (event im scharlachroten kloster, wenn man den korrupten ashbringer angelegt hat siehe link )
tötet er sich mit dem schwert selbst, um die seele seines vater durch diesen akt der "liebe" zu befreien... ende vom lied ist, das kel'thuzad in als todesritter wiederbelebt und er so zum anführer der schwarzen klinge wird

die reinigung des ashbringers in seine ursprüngliche heilige form erlebt man während der todesritter-endq an der kapelle des hoffnungsvollen lichts...

edith meint, es wäre alexandros und nicht darion gewesen, und hat die geschichte etwas verbessert ^^


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke ^^ 

Wenn man bedenkt dass der Teil mit Lothars Tod im einzigen Lorebuch das ich besitze vorkommt hätte ichs wissen sollen 

Weiß man genaueres über den Kristall? Gibts da Vermutungen?


----------



## Marcion (30. Mai 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Weiß man genaueres über den Kristall? Gibts da Vermutungen?



es gibt die vermutung, das der kristall entweder ein teil von einem naaru ist oder zumindest mit ihnen zu tun hat. dafür spricht der hell/dunkel-zyklus, den die naarus durchmachen: wenn ein naaru "stirbt", wird er zu einer dunklen version von sich selbst (M'uru als bsp) mit der zeit wird er dann wieder zum typischen licht-naaru


----------



## Alphajaeger (31. Mai 2011)

1. Wie? Malygos ist tot? Hab ich da was verpasst? Der eine Drache auf SWP (hab den Namen vergessen) der schrie doch immer "Ich werde nicht länger Malygos' Sklave sein!"
2. M'uru ist auch der auf SWP oder? Der Boss ... vor (?) den Zwillingssukkuben oder? Der, der auch im neuen Blutelfen Intro erwähnt wird, das er sich geopfert hat um aus dem Sunwell wieder einen Brunner heiliger Engerien zu machen?
3. HDZ1? Ashbringer? Bei mir war HDZ 1 immer Caverns of Time: Old Hillsbrad

Ich merk schon. Interesse für die Story ist nicht gerade super wenn man vor WotLK aufgehört hat und dann nurnoch die ganzen Bossfight berichte gelesen hat^^


----------



## Derulu (31. Mai 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> 1. Wie? Malygos ist tot? Hab ich da was verpasst? Der eine Drache auf SWP (hab den Namen vergessen) der schrie doch immer "Ich werde nicht länger Malygos' Sklave sein!"
> 2. M'uru ist auch der auf SWP oder? Der Boss ... vor (?) den Zwillingssukkuben oder? Der, der auch im neuen Blutelfen Intro erwähnt wird, das er sich geopfert hat um aus dem Sunwell wieder einen Brunner heiliger Engerien zu machen?
> 3. HDZ1? Ashbringer? Bei mir war HDZ 1 immer Caverns of Time: Old Hillsbrad
> 
> Ich merk schon. Interesse für die Story ist nicht gerade super wenn man vor WotLK aufgehört hat und dann nurnoch die ganzen Bossfight berichte gelesen hat^^



ad 1) Malygos ist tot, getötet im Auge der Ewigkeit von 10 (25) Helden aus dem einfachen Volk und dem roten Drachenschwarm und den Kirin Tor, weil er wahnsinnig geworden war, diesmal allerdings endgültig...er wollte alle magiebegabten, kurzlebigen Wesen Azeroths (also alle außer Drachen) auslöschen um das Gleichgewicht der Magie wieder herzustellen, wobei er eigentlich selbst das Gleichgewicht massiv störte, weil er versuchte sämtliche arkane Energie der Welt wieder zurück in den Nether zu leiten. 
ad 2) Ja M'uru ist der "dunkle" Naaru auf dem Sonnebrunnenplateau und auch jener Naaru mit dessen "Restenergie" Velen den Sonnenbrunnen von der Verscheuchung durch Arthas (und in weiterer Folge Kel'thuzad) gereinigt hat
ad 3) mit HDZ1 hast du wohl recht, handelt HDZ1 doch von Thrall und seiner "Befreiung" aus Durnholde, allerdings wenn du in der Instanz in das Gasthaus von Süderstade gehst, siehst du die NPCs dort die Geschichte des Scharlachroten Kreuzugs, der Argentumdämmerung und des Aschebringers (es passiert dort so zu sagen ein "Event") spielen, was die Kollegen wohl hier gemeint haben


----------



## White_Sky (31. Mai 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> 1. Wie? Malygos ist tot? Hab ich da was verpasst? Der eine Drache auf SWP (hab den Namen vergessen) der schrie doch immer "Ich werde nicht länger Malygos' Sklave sein!"
> 2. M'uru ist auch der auf SWP oder? Der Boss ... vor (?) den Zwillingssukkuben oder? Der, der auch im neuen Blutelfen Intro erwähnt wird, das er sich geopfert hat um aus dem Sunwell wieder einen Brunner heiliger Engerien zu machen?
> 3. HDZ1? Ashbringer? Bei mir war HDZ 1 immer Caverns of Time: Old Hillsbrad
> 
> Ich merk schon. Interesse für die Story ist nicht gerade super wenn man vor WotLK aufgehört hat und dann nurnoch die ganzen Bossfight berichte gelesen hat^^



Zu 1
Malygos ist tot. Er wurde von den Kirin'tor(?) und den roten Drachenschwarm vernichtet, als er versucht hat, radikal die Welt von der arkanen Magie und dessen Wirker (also Magier usw.) auszutilgen. Verwechsle Malygos nicht mit einen der blauen Drachen aus SWP.

Zu 2
Ja M'uru ist der volletzte Boss aus dem SWP also NACH den EREDARzwillingen. Der ist auch im neuen Blutelfen Intro gemeint.


----------



## White_Sky (31. Mai 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage zu Trollfrauen, die irgentwo 1-3 Seiten vorher als 'untere Rolle' in der Troll-Kultur beschrieben wurden:

In Zul'gurub gibt/gab es aber weibliche Hohepriester und bei den Dunkelspeeren gibt es viele mächtige Trollfrauen, also doch nicht so 'untere Rolle' oder?


----------



## Derulu (31. Mai 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zu Trollfrauen, die irgentwo 1-3 Seiten vorher als 'untere Rolle' in der Troll-Kultur beschrieben wurden:
> 
> In Zul'gurub gibt/gab es aber weibliche Hohepriester und bei den Dunkelspeeren gibt es viele mächtige Trollfrauen, also doch nicht so 'untere Rolle' oder?



Laut offizieller Lore spielen sie bei den meisten trotzdem eine untergeordnete Rolle, auch wenn bei den Dunkelspeeren (hier sicher) und Gurubashi (hier zumindest scheint es so) Frauen gleichberechtigt sind... oder auch, um das Forscherliga Wiki zu zitieren : "Die Frauen (bei Trollen häufig als 'Weibchen' bezeichnet) haben in vielen, aber nicht allen Stämmen eine devote Rolle inne" ...genau das hab ich auch schon vor ca. 3 Seiten geschrieben , auch wenn ich damals nur das Wort "meist" verwendet habe


----------



## White_Sky (31. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Laut offizieller Lore spielen sie bei den meisten trotzdem eine untergeordnete Rolle, auch wenn bei den Dunkelspeeren (hier sicher) und Gurubashi (hier zumindest scheint es so) Frauen gleichberechtigt sind... oder auch, um das Forscherliga Wiki zu zitieren : "Die Frauen (bei Trollen häufig als 'Weibchen' bezeichnet) haben in vielen, aber nicht allen Stämmen eine devote Rolle inne" ...genau das hab ich auch schon vor ca. 3 Seiten geschrieben , auch wenn ich damals nur das Wort "meist" verwendet habe



Forscherliga Wiki? Da fehlen meistens zum Großteil Informationen.
Okay du hast recht, ich kann mich kaum zurückerinnern, wo ich z.B. bei den Drakkari eine kämpfende Trollfrau gesehen habe, außer bei einer Quest, bei der man die Familie von einem Troll töten muss, um ihn vor seinem Versteck mit Sicherung rauszulocken...


----------



## Alphajaeger (31. Mai 2011)

Achso, ich bin nur einmal in HdZ 1 nach Süderstade geloffen. Hab mich sonst nie allzulang dort aufgehalten, weil ich nicht so gern als Mensch rumgelaufen bin, und sich mein Heiler-Kumpel immer aufgeregt hat das er als weibl. Menschencharakter in der Instanz so nen "fetten Arsch" kriegt, weil er sonst Blutelfe gespielt hat.
Aber einmal bin ich mal aus Neugier da runter und hab mich für 2 NPC's interessiert: erst Kel'thuzad der da neben dem Typen stand der dann in der "Gegenwart" in ner Questreihe vorkommt (die Höhle mit den Yetis und den magischen Feuern) und meinen Big-Checker-Bro Nat Paggle, hab ich mit dem ne Weile übers angeln geredet und mit ihm ein paar Staubkörner an Land gezogen.


----------



## Marcion (31. Mai 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zu Trollfrauen, die irgentwo 1-3 Seiten vorher als 'untere Rolle' in der Troll-Kultur beschrieben wurden:
> 
> In Zul'gurub gibt/gab es aber weibliche Hohepriester und bei den Dunkelspeeren gibt es viele mächtige Trollfrauen, also doch nicht so 'untere Rolle' oder?



es gibt keinen bekannten weiblichen troll-häuptling, von daher stehen sie in der hierachie schon unter den männern. hohepriester sind ja nur die spirituellen führer, der wirkliche (offizielle) chef ist aber der häuptling. klar haben die hohepriester einen gewissen einfluss aber auch da werden die männer eher dominieren.

auch malfurion ist extrem mächtig, aber die wirklichen führer der nachtelfen sind die priesterinnen der elune (auch wenn das mehr damit zusammenhängt, das die druiden meistens im smaragdgrünen traum unterwegs sein müssen)


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Juni 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja genau das meine ich ja. Lore != Spielgeschehen. Hargenau das meine ich! Wo waren die Champions des Kreuzzuges auf dem Spitze? Ich hab die nicht gesehen, ihr etwa?




WIR waren die Champions! Denk mal an Patch 3.2 mit dem Kolosseum und was man da gemacht hat. 

Mal ne allgemeine Frage, da sich WoW-Spieler so oft klein reden: Wie kommt es, daß man in Single-RPGs ganz selbstverständlich der Held ist der alles kann, aber in WoW ist das total abwegig?


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> WIR waren die Champions! Denk mal an Patch 3.2 mit dem Kolosseum und was man da gemacht hat.
> 
> Mal ne allgemeine Frage, da sich WoW-Spieler so oft klein reden: Wie kommt es, daß man in Single-RPGs ganz selbstverständlich der Held ist der alles kann, aber in WoW ist das total abwegig?



Hm...rischtisch^^

Das ganze Turnier diente nur dazu (loretechnisch) die Champions des Argentumkreuzzugs zu schulen bzw. zu finden...darum ja auch das T-Set mit Rüstungscharakter etc.


----------



## Marcion (1. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage, da sich WoW-Spieler so oft klein reden: Wie kommt es, daß man in Single-RPGs ganz selbstverständlich der Held ist der alles kann, aber in WoW ist das total abwegig?



auch wenns hier eigentlich nicht reinpasst: WoW basiert, wie diablo auch, auf dem D&D - Regelwerk siehe link ... geh dort mal auf charakterklassen, und du wirst einiges wieder erkennen   

bei single-rpgs ist man anscheinend davon abgekommen, den leuten eine rolle aufzuzwingen, da man dort im prinzip eh nur darauf schaut, den gegner schnell umzuhauen und dabei nicht draufzugehen, und zwar so, wies einem spaß macht (nahkampf, fernkampf, zauber, du machst dir aus WoW-sicht nen dd mit der ausdauer eines tanks XD) aber bei mmorpgs muss es zumindest die rollen tank, heiler und dd geben, weil sonst kein teamspiel möglich ist. das schränkt die char-entwicklung natürlich ein.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Juni 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> auch wenns hier eigentlich nicht reinpasst: WoW basiert, wie diablo auch, auf dem D&D - Regelwerk siehe link ... geh dort mal auf charakterklassen, und du wirst einiges wieder erkennen
> 
> bei single-rpgs ist man anscheinend davon abgekommen, den leuten eine rolle aufzuzwingen, da man dort im prinzip eh nur darauf schaut, den gegner schnell umzuhauen und dabei nicht draufzugehen, und zwar so, wies einem spaß macht (nahkampf, fernkampf, zauber, du machst dir aus WoW-sicht nen dd mit der ausdauer eines tanks XD) aber bei mmorpgs muss es zumindest die rollen tank, heiler und dd geben, weil sonst kein teamspiel möglich ist. das schränkt die char-entwicklung natürlich ein.



Hmm ok, aber das meinte ich nicht.


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> ...



Weil man in einer so großen Spielwelt mit so vielen anderen rumwuselnden Charakteren doch nicht der Held sein kann. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn 50.000 Helden in einer einzigen Welt rumlaufen würden...in Singleplayer RPGs ist man DER Held, der Einzige der die Welt retten kann


----------



## Hexer1975 (2. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich etwas mehr über Calia Menethil bekannt? Habe bisher nur herausgefunden, das sie die ältere Schwester von Arthas ist/war und damals mit der menschlichen Gestalt von Todesschwinge verlobt war. Aufenthaltsort ist scheinbar unbekannt.


----------



## Marcion (2. Juni 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich etwas mehr über Calia Menethil bekannt? Habe bisher nur herausgefunden, das sie die ältere Schwester von Arthas ist/war und damals mit der menschlichen Gestalt von Todesschwinge verlobt war. Aufenthaltsort ist scheinbar unbekannt.



nein, nicht wirklich... entweder sie wurde beim angriff der geißel getötet (+-) läuft jetzt als irgendeine untote herum, sie konnte fliehen (+-) lebt unter falschen namen entweder in theramore (sind ja die letzten überlebenden des alten lordaeron) oder in den östlichen königreichen, oder wir werden sie nach wie vor an der seite von deathwing treffen, weil sie unter irgendeinem zauberbann etc. steht.

für tot spricht, das es nirgendwo einen hinweis für ihr überleben gibt, daher gilt diese theorie als am wahrscheinlichsten

für überlebt spricht, das es kein grab und keine untote mit dem namen calia menethil gibt.   

letzteres ist zwar am unwahrschinlichsten, aber immer noch eine möglichkeit ^^


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (2. Juni 2011)

Hm, vielleicht Calia Hastings? Ist der einzigste NPC mit dem Namen Calia in der Buffed-Datenbank ^^


... jetzt wurde hier einer von 2 Fragen, die ich im neuen Quiz hier falsch hatte beantwortet.... Deathwing <.<


----------



## nemø (2. Juni 2011)

In theramore steht Calia hastings, von der vermutet wird, dass sie es ist.


----------



## Marcion (2. Juni 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht Calia Hastings? Ist der einzigste NPC mit dem Namen Calia in der Buffed-Datenbank ^^



da bin ich auch drüber gestolpert, aber da es keinerlei weitere infos über Calia gibt, außer das sie älter als arthas ist, und es auch keine quests, (tage)bücher etc. ingame gibt, die diese vermutung unterstützen, ist das einzige indiz der vorname, und das war mir etwas zu wenig   

vll erfahren wir ja irgendwann, was mit ihr passiert ist, aber ich denke, wir sind mit der familie menethil fertig...


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil man in einer so großen Spielwelt mit so vielen anderen rumwuselnden Charakteren doch nicht der Held sein kann. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn 50.000 Helden in einer einzigen Welt rumlaufen würden...in Singleplayer RPGs ist man DER Held, der Einzige der die Welt retten kann




Das meinte ich so auch nicht. Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich es besser beschreiben soll. 

Vielleicht so:

Warum ist es selbstverständlich, daß man in einem Single-RPG DER Held ist, aber in WoW ist es unvorstellbar zu einer Gruppe von Helden zu gehören?


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (3. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das meinte ich so auch nicht. Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich es besser beschreiben soll.
> 
> Vielleicht so:
> 
> Warum ist es selbstverständlich, daß man in einem Single-RPG DER Held ist, aber in WoW ist es unvorstellbar zu einer Gruppe von Helden zu gehören?



Du gehörst doch zu einer Gruppe von Helden? Du zwingst Ragnaros in die Knie, den Lichkönig, Yogg'Saron, Sinestra, Nefarian... die ganzen Fieslinge von dir und einer Gruppe umgehauen. Natürlich bist du kein Held aus einer epischen Geschichte wie Tirion Fordring, da du ja mit anderen Spielern spielst und diese Helden durch die Lore schon vorhanden sind  Du bist eben nur einer von einigen großen Helden, wobei jeder in *seiner* Geschichte der große Held ist, der alle Quests macht und alle im Alleingang (gibts noch Gruppenquests außer Problim und Tank?) bezwingst.

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Derulu (3. Juni 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> ...



Problim und Tank sind keine Soloquests? Dann hab ich die bisher immer falsch gemacht...

Hosenschisser meinte wohl, warum es für manche Spieler ein Problem darstellt, dass wir in Gruppen von mehreren Helden die mächtigen Wesen Arthas oder Deathwing töten können ohne einen Gottmodus zu benötigen, während sie in Singleplayer RPGs wie selbstverständlich ganze Horden von mächtigen Bösewichten lang machen und sich dort keiner darüber beschwert. Die Ironie in meinem letzten Posting hat er wohl übersehen


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (3. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Problim und Tank sind keine Soloquests? Dann hab ich die bisher immer falsch gemacht...



Sie sind mit (Gruppe) gekennzeichnet... Und es gibt Leute die wirklich dafür Gruppen suchen. Klar sind sie auch solo machbar


----------



## Shaila (3. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...rischtisch^^
> 
> Das ganze Turnier diente nur dazu (loretechnisch) die Champions des Argentumkreuzzugs zu schulen bzw. zu finden...darum ja auch das T-Set mit Rüstungscharakter etc.



Ich halte das Tunier ja noch immer für ein geschichttechnisches Desaster.


----------



## Derulu (3. Juni 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich halte das Tunier ja noch immer für ein geschichttechnisches Desaster.



Wieso? Ich finde es war doch genauso wie geplant rundherum erzählt: 

Der Argentumkreuzug sucht die besten und fähigsten Helden um eine schlagkräftige Armee für den Sturm auf den Frostthron aufzustellen und verstaltet deshalb ein Ritterturnier um auch die glorreichsten diese Helden zu einer Teilnahme zu bewegen. Die Fraktionen der einzelnen Völker versuchen schließlich ihre besten Kämpfer auszuschicken, weshalb sie sie diversen Prüfungen unterziehen (Fraktionen Dailies). Haben sie dies gemeistert, werden sie in ein "Trainingsturnier" geschickt um zu üben (PdC), dieses Turnier wird aber von einem Agenten des Lichkönigs gestört (Schwarzer Ritter). Nachdem die Helden dies gemeistert haben, schickt der Kreuzug sie in seiner Arena in den Kampf gegen mächtige Monster (Eisheuler und Friends), ranghohe Gefangene der Armeen des Lichkönigs (Zwillingsvalkyren) und gegen die besten Vertreter der "gegnerischen" Fraktion (Fraktionschampions). Am Ende stört der Lichkönig jedoch das Turnier und versucht, die Helden mithilfe eines seiner mächtigsten Diener, dem wiederbelebten König der Neruber, auszuschalten. Doch die Helden gewinnen den Kampf und werden als Zeichen dafür, dass sie jetzt als Champions der Armee des Kreuzzugs angehören mit einer uniformartigen Rüstung belohnt (T9 und sein Uniformstil)

Eigentlich ziemlich stimmig und von vorne bis hinten durcherzählt

Dass dieser Turniercharakter nicht allen gefällt (oder relative wenigen, die eine "freiere" Umgebung gewöhnt sind als so ein strenges Ritterturnier) hätte natürlich von vornherein klar sein können


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

Das einzige, was im Rahmen des Argentumturniers unstimmig war, ist die Tatsache, dass eine Fraktion, die sich dem Erhalt allen Lebens verschrieben hat, den Tod einzelner Individuen im Rahmen eben dieses Prüfungsprozess geduldet hat.
Ich mein, hallo? In der Prüfung der Champions töten wir wertvolle Mitglieder des Kreuzzugs... die Bosse sind ja immer kurz vorm Sterben weggelaufen, aber die "Trashmobs" nicht. Gleiches gilt für uns... wenn es darum geht, uns zu trainieren, dann läßt man kein Monster auf uns los, ohne es zurückzuhalten, wenn wir kurz vor dem Tod sind.

Imho ist das, was der Argentumkreuzzug da veranstaltet hat, eher etwas, was man den Bösen zugestehen würde... die schlechten können sterben, die guten nehmen wir mit. Also ähnlich wie im Todesritterstartgebiet.


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. Juni 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Du gehörst doch zu einer Gruppe von Helden? Du zwingst Ragnaros in die Knie, den Lichkönig, Yogg'Saron, Sinestra, Nefarian... die ganzen Fieslinge von dir und einer Gruppe umgehauen. Natürlich bist du kein Held aus einer epischen Geschichte wie Tirion Fordring, da du ja mit anderen Spielern spielst und diese Helden durch die Lore schon vorhanden sind  Du bist eben nur einer von einigen großen Helden, wobei jeder in *seiner* Geschichte der große Held ist, der alle Quests macht und alle im Alleingang (gibts noch Gruppenquests außer Problim und Tank?) bezwingst.
> 
> Frage beantwortet?




Nein, die Ausgangsfrage war ja. Warum es für viele Spieler seltsam ist, daß man geschichtsträchtige Bösewichte, als "einfacher" Spieler bezwingen kann. Ich hab da kein Problem damit und lese auch Questtexte, weshalb ich mir bewußt bin, daß ich einen Helden spiele.


----------



## Hexer1975 (3. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das einzige, was im Rahmen des Argentumturniers unstimmig war, ist die Tatsache, dass eine Fraktion, die sich dem Erhalt allen Lebens verschrieben hat, den Tod einzelner Individuen im Rahmen eben dieses Prüfungsprozess geduldet hat.
> Ich mein, hallo? In der Prüfung der Champions töten wir wertvolle Mitglieder des Kreuzzugs... die Bosse sind ja immer kurz vorm Sterben weggelaufen, aber die "Trashmobs" nicht. Gleiches gilt für uns... wenn es darum geht, uns zu trainieren, dann läßt man kein Monster auf uns los, ohne es zurückzuhalten, wenn wir kurz vor dem Tod sind.
> 
> Imho ist das, was der Argentumkreuzzug da veranstaltet hat, eher etwas, was man den Bösen zugestehen würde... die schlechten können sterben, die guten nehmen wir mit. Also ähnlich wie im Todesritterstartgebiet.



Du mußt da wohl zwischen Spielmechanik und Lore unterscheiden. Glaube nicht, das loretechnisch im Rahmen des Turniers ein Recke/Knappe ums Leben kam.


----------



## Marcion (3. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das einzige, was im Rahmen des Argentumturniers unstimmig war, ist die Tatsache, dass eine Fraktion, die sich dem Erhalt allen Lebens verschrieben hat, den Tod einzelner Individuen im Rahmen eben dieses Prüfungsprozess geduldet hat.
> Ich mein, hallo? In der Prüfung der Champions töten wir wertvolle Mitglieder des Kreuzzugs... die Bosse sind ja immer kurz vorm Sterben weggelaufen, aber die "Trashmobs" nicht. Gleiches gilt für uns... wenn es darum geht, uns zu trainieren, dann läßt man kein Monster auf uns los, ohne es zurückzuhalten, wenn wir kurz vor dem Tod sind.
> 
> Imho ist das, was der Argentumkreuzzug da veranstaltet hat, eher etwas, was man den Bösen zugestehen würde... die schlechten können sterben, die guten nehmen wir mit. Also ähnlich wie im Todesritterstartgebiet.



du hast nicht ganz unrecht, anstelle sie sterben zu lassen, hätte blizz sie entweder auf die knie fallen lassen oder sie hätten sich freiwillig ergeben. aber dann müssten sie für jeden mob eine möglichkeit zum looten in form von kisten o. ä schaffen, was vermutlich zu aufwendig gewesen wäre. hier steht also wieder spielmechanik vs. lore auf dem programm. 

auch ich glaube nicht, das die champions loretechnisch gestorben sind, immerhin war damals ja immer die gefahr da, das die vom lichkönig wiederbelebt werden und damit zu wirklichen gegner geworden wären, und das war sicher das letzte, was die leute dort wollten...


----------



## Alphajaeger (6. Juni 2011)

Was anderes:
Sunwell
Wenn man zu TBC Zeiten ohne Raid-Gruppe gegens Portal gelaufen ist standt da "Hirtentor" als neues Areal das man betritt. (siehe *arg verdammt ich kenne das neue OG garnicht* Valley of Strenght - Valley of Wishdom, halt nicht komplett neue Zone sondern nur neues Areal halt xD) und von dem "You must be in a Raid-Group to enter 'The Sunwell' - Instance"
Frage: Warum steht/standt da "Hirtentor" wenn das "Hirtentor" doch der Haupteingang von Silvermoon ist? Ich kann mir durch die Karte von Quel'Thalas zwar vorstellen das die Isle of Quel'Danas mal in der Lücke zwischen Silvermoon und dem Startgebiet war, was auch die Todesschneise auf der Insel erklärt aber warum steht da "Hirtentor"??


----------



## Marcion (6. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> ...



es heißt einfach genauso. das hirtentor ist ja nicht der richtige eingang zu silbermond (dem alten großen silbermond) sondern nur ein seiteneingang. 

das sonnenbrunnenplateau könnte auch einen seiten- und einen haupteigang besessen haben... und der seiteneingang wurde eben wieder hirtentor getauft.

warum die blutelfen so eine vorliebe für hirten haben, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen

Quel'Danas war immer eine Insel. Arthas hat seine Todesritterfähigkeiten benutzt und eine passage aus eis geschaffen, damit die geißeltruppen übersetzen konnten (auch wenn die untoten in fluch der karibik - manier über den meeresboden maschieren hätten können   )


----------



## _Raziel_ (7. Juni 2011)

*@ Hirtentore:*

Im Mittelalter (zumindest ein Teil von WoW spielt darin) lebte der Stab und einige Bedienstete (Untertaten) meist innerhalb der Burgmauern. Grössere Burgen hatten zum Teil mehrere Lebenszonen mit zumindest einem Haupthaus innerhalb der Mauern. Das Mittelalter war eine harte Zeit und viele Leute flohen (wie heute) zu diesen 'Städten', hatten jedoch keinen Platz innerhalb der Mauern. So siedelten sie sich um die Burg an.
Obwohl eine richtige Stadt um die Burg entstand, war es innerhalb einer Burg/Festung dennoch wie eine eigene Stadt und so gab es bei grösseren Exemplaren eben auch Viehzüchter innerhalb der Mauern.
Damit diese aber nicht immer durch die ganze 'Aussenstadt' mit ihrem Vieh mussten, erichtete man meist ein zweites Tor (einen Durchgang), wo die Bauern ihr Vieh zu den Weiden treiben konnten und zurück. Diese Tore wurden meistens Hirtentore genannt.

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das Hirtentor bei Silbermond nicht der Haupteingang von Silbermond. Dieser wurde nämlich bei Durchbruch der Geissel (Todesschneisse) zerstört. Es sind die beiden unteren Türme auf der Map. Durch diese kam man in die Festung und hatte dann die Möglichkeit entweder links zu den Gärten von Silbermond (heutige Ruinen von Silbermond) oder nach rechts, durch den 'inneren Haupteingang' zum Bazzar und so auch zum inneren Sanktum (Thronsaal). Als Silbermond noch ein Ganzes war, war das Hirtentor für die Bauern innerhalb der Stadt und ihrem Vieh. Da man aber aufgrund der Geissel im Gebiet den inneren Haupteingang zum Bazzar nicht mehr nutzen kann, wurde das Hirtentor zum neuen Haupteingang.)

Sieht man die Karte von Sunwell mal genauer an, erkennt man, dass auch Sunnwell einst eine riesige Festung/Burg war. Ebenfalls wie bei Silbermond ist der eigentlich Haupteingang im Süden (die Insel war grösser als das kümmerliche Restding, wie man sie wieder aufgefunden hat), welcher beim Durchbruch aber auch komplett zerstört wurde (Todesschneisse). Bei der Quest um das Schwert Quel'Danar sieht man übrigens den vergeblichen Versuch, das Haupttor zu halten. Der Kommandant wurde dabei vernichtet, was man bei der Quest 'irgendwie verhindert'. Das Hirtentor, wo der Raid nun hineingeht war wie bei Silbermond nur für die Viehbauern gedacht.

Hoffe, das hilft zumindest ein wenig.

*@ Argentumturnier:*

Schlechtester Content-Patch ever, da es zwar Loretechnisch funktioniert, damit man den Übergang zwischen Ulduar - ICC erklären kann, aber die Umsetzung war himmelsschreiend. Monatelanges questen der Dailys für offen gesagt 'Schrott' und zwei Instanzen (eine davon ein Schlachtzug). Zumindest innerhalb der Mauern (Instanzen) gab es nette Momente, wobei einige Dinge noch nicht ganz klar sind.
Wo hat die Allianz/Horde die Valkyren gefangen genommen? Warum hat man diese dann nicht gleich vernichtet? Warum ist Horde und Allianz so grausam und lässt uns gegen diese Kreaturen antreten, die offensichtlich zum Töten ausgesendet werden? Warum schickt man dann auch noch die Champions der gegnerischen Fraktion in den Kampf auf Leben und Tot?
Und ja, ich weiss, dass es Gamplay-Technisch aufwendig gewesen wäre, das Ganze überlebenstechnischer zu gestalten. War aber nicht Blizzards Idee, da auch in der Lore beschrieben wird, dass es um Leben und Tod ging. Varian bedauert es nämlich auch, dass man als Allianzer solch tapferen 'Männer' (Horde) töten musste...

*@ Solo-RPG vs. MMO-RPG:*

Das liegt am Konzept selbst. Während alle Solo-RPGs davon ausgehen, dass sich ein einzelner 'Spieler' erhebt und gegen das Unrecht kämpft, so ist es bei einem MMORPG so, dass sich mehrere aus unterschiedlichen Gründen zusammenschliessen und miteinander gegen das Unrecht angehen. Final Fantasy ist btw. ein Zwischending von Solo-RPG und MMORPG, da man es zwar alleine spielt, es sich aber um einen Zusammenschluss von mehreren Personen mit unterschiedlichen Gründen ist. Klar, wird irgendwann ein Gruppenmitglied zum Star (oder auch gleich zu Beginn), aber die Theorie bleibt gleich. Alle sind auf demselben Level.
Warum man aber nicht gleich als Held in jeder Stadt gefeiert wird in WoW, obwohl man den einen oder anderen Bösewicht getötet hat liegt klar auf der Hand. Alle Spieler teilen sich dasselbe Universum und es wäre sehr viel Rechenleistung nötig, wenn alle Individuell begrüsst würden. Sieht man am besten, wenn mal wieder ein 'neuer' Todesritter die Stadt betritt. Da behandeln dich die NPCs anders.
Will Blizzard, dass man sich als Held fühlt, bauen sie meistens verschiedene Abschlussquests ein. Bspw. Algalon... oder Onyxias Kopf. Mein Gott, Blizzard hat den Spielern, die den Lichkönig als Erstes getötet haben, sogar ne Statue gegeben. Eine bessere Heldenehrung geht nicht in einem Spiel, wo viele Spieler gleichzeitig spielen.

*@ Warum kann man als einfacher Held einen Oberbösewicht wie Arthas töten?* (Uff... was für'n Titel)

Weil man ein Held ist. Die Diskussion von oben mal ausgeschlossen ist man Level 80. Viele Spieler finden das Leveln mühsam, aber genau genommen ist es der Weg des Charakters, wie er zu dem 'Held' wurde, der er nun ist. Ein Level 1 Charakter vor Arthas würde wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die ersten 5 Sekunden überleben. Auf Level 80 hat man aber als Charakter schon viel erlebt. Viele Dungeons von ihren Peinigern befreit und überlebt. Man ist durch das dunkle Portal in eine anderen Dimension/Welt und hat sich dort den Widrigkeiten angepasst. Mit 70 fand man einen Weg in das Innere des schwarzen Tempels und tötete mithilfe von Schattensang Illidan. Die harten Wetterbedingung in Nordend stählten unseren Körper. Das war auch nötig, um mit Level 80 und anderen 'Helden', die die Geissel nun entgültig vernichten wollten in Naxxramas zu bestehen. Allen Widerstand zum Trotz, tötet man Kel'Thuzad, einen Lich und ging gestärkt daraus hervor.
Dann kam der Ruf von Brann Bronzebart, der einen Weg in die Untiefen von Ulduar gefunden hatte. Und eine Erklärung, warum die Wächter/Titanen im Gewölbe irre wurden. Es war ein alter Gott, der in Ulduar gefangen war. Als Held auf Level 60 erinnerte man sich an C'Thun und war sich bewusst, dass auch dieser 'alte Gott' nur Schaden anrichten will. Also kämpfte man sich durch das Gefängnis, befreite die Wächter und besiegt mit ihnen diese Übel.
Das Argentumturnier wurde auf die Beine gestellt, da die täglichen Angriffe von Arthas und der Geissel zunahmen. Arthas versuchte unseren und andere Helden (Schlachtzug) ein für allemal von der Welt zu tilgen, indem er Anub'Arak zum neuen untoten Leben beschwor. Diesen Hinterhalt überlebten wir und so standen wir letztendlich vor der Eiskronenzitadelle. Nach unzähligen Schlachten in diesen eisigen Hallen und dem Kampf mit der gegnerischen Fraktion standen wir am Ende vor Arthas. Keiner hätte geahnt, dass ein einfacher Krieger, Magier, Hexer, etc... Neuling vor 79 Level und unzähligen Raids vor einem solchen Feind stehen würde. Ein Held, der C'Thun, Yogg-Saron und sogar Illidan besiegt hatte (und überlebte). Und nun mit der Hilfe von Tirion kämpfte man Seite an Seite mit seinen Freunden gegen das Übel, das so lange schon herrschte. Man überlebte den Kampf jedoch nicht, doch Tirions verzweifelter Versuch, die Geissel endlich zu stoppen brachte ein Wunder hervor (mit Gildenlevel 25 heute nicht mehr so sehr) und beschwor das Licht um alle gefallen Helden wiederzubeleben.
Es gelang und wir konnten schliesslich den Lichkönig besiegen.
Dafür wurde unsere Truppe in Dalaran geehrt indem man eine Statue errichtete.

So... darum kann man als 'einfacher' Spieler einen Lichkönig töten. Weil wir uns selbst zum Helden hocharbeiteten und kein König (ewig herrscht) unsterblich ist. Auch kein Lichkönig.

Und falls ihr euch fragt, warum wir momentan Al'Akir, Neffe und Cho'gall töten können? Aus demselben Grund... Wir haben viele Schlachten und Kämpfe auf dem Weg zu Lvl 85 erlebt. Wir haben sie überlebt und sind gestärkt daraus hervorgegangen. Wir hatten 5 Jahre zwischen Arthas und Deathwing, wo wir uns verbesserten. Und wir haben neue Freunde gefunden, die uns beim Kampf gegen diese fast übermächtigen Gegner helfen, wobei letzten Endes wir als Helden hervorgehen. Einen weiteren Schritt hin zum ultimativen Bösen... Sargeras auf der Titanenseite und dem Namenlosen der alten Götter (und wohl Hintermann von Deathwing)... Ob und wie wir einfachen Helden diese schliesslich bekämpfen oder überhaupt töten können bleibt weiterhin ein Rätsel.
Blizzard wird aber sicher etwas einfallen.

So... genug Text für ein halbes Leben

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## MasterCrain (7. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *@ Argentumturnier:*
> 
> Schlechtester Content-Patch ever, da es zwar Loretechnisch funktioniert, damit man den Übergang zwischen Ulduar - ICC erklären kann, aber die Umsetzung war himmelsschreiend. Monatelanges questen der Dailys für offen gesagt 'Schrott' und zwei Instanzen (eine davon ein Schlachtzug). Zumindest innerhalb der Mauern (Instanzen) gab es nette Momente, wobei einige Dinge noch nicht ganz klar sind.
> 
> ...






_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *@ Solo-RPG vs. MMO-RPG:*
> 
> Das liegt am Konzept selbst. Während alle Solo-RPGs davon ausgehen, dass sich ein einzelner 'Spieler' erhebt und gegen das Unrecht kämpft, so ist es bei einem MMORPG so, dass sich mehrere aus unterschiedlichen Gründen zusammenschliessen und miteinander gegen das Unrecht angehen. Final Fantasy ist btw. ein Zwischending von Solo-RPG und MMORPG *wenn du FF offline meinst ist es ein Solo RPG es ist EIN Spieler der die Chars kontroliert und es gibt immer einen "Haupthelden" (Cloud, Squall, Zidane, Tidus, usw) im Solo RPG dreht sich alles um den Spieler in einem MMO kann es das nicht da dann alle anderen außen vor blieben*, da man es zwar alleine spielt, es sich aber um einen Zusammenschluss von mehreren Personen mit unterschiedlichen Gründen ist. Klar, wird irgendwann ein Gruppenmitglied zum Star (oder auch gleich zu Beginn), aber die Theorie bleibt gleich. Alle sind auf demselben Level.
> Warum man aber nicht gleich als Held in jeder Stadt gefeiert wird in WoW, obwohl man den einen oder anderen Bösewicht getötet hat liegt klar auf der Hand. Alle Spieler teilen sich dasselbe Universum und es wäre sehr viel Rechenleistung nötig, wenn alle Individuell begrüsst würden. Sieht man am besten, wenn mal wieder ein 'neuer' Todesritter die Stadt betritt. Da behandeln dich die NPCs anders. *Tja aber wenn du als gefeierter lvl 85 Held, Vernichter von Illidan, bezwinger von Arthas Questen gehst wirst du etwa so angesprochen "Eh neuer mach dich ma nützlich ich hab hunger zieh los und bring mir etwas Bärenfleisch" Nicht sehr episch. Im Grunde wissen die NPCs nicht das wir Helden sind, nur die, welche unmittelbar beteiligt sind an den geschehnissen
> *Will Blizzard, dass man sich als Held fühlt, bauen sie meistens verschiedene Abschlussquests ein. Bspw. Algalon... oder Onyxias Kopf. Mein Gott, Blizzard hat den Spielern, die den Lichkönig als Erstes getötet haben, sogar ne Statue gegeben. Eine bessere Heldenehrung geht nicht in einem Spiel, wo viele Spieler gleichzeitig spielen.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alphajaeger (7. Juni 2011)

Wie? Arthas hat das ganze Meer von Silvermoon bis zum Sunwell eingefroren??
Ich hätte vielleicht WCIII nicht aufhören sollen, nur weil ich nicht gegen Sylvanas (<333) kämpfen wollte.^^ Oder kommt die Szene in WC garnicht vor? Dann brauch ich nämlich nicht mit schlechtem Gewissen Sylvanas (<333) umhauen gehen.


----------



## Derulu (7. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Wie? Arthas hat das ganze Meer von Silvermoon bis zum Sunwell eingefroren??
> Ich hätte vielleicht WCIII nicht aufhören sollen, nur weil ich nicht gegen Sylvanas (<333) kämpfen wollte.^^ Oder kommt die Szene in WC garnicht vor? Dann brauch ich nämlich nicht mit schlechtem Gewissen Sylvanas (<333) umhauen gehen.



Quel'Danas mit seinem Sonnenbrunnen liegt grundsätzlich nicht im Meer (oder eher lag) sondern am Meer, das was Silbermond und Insel trennt ist(war) ein ziemlich breiter Fluss. Sylvannas brannte die Brücke zum inneren Sanktum nieder (nachzulesen im Buch "Arthas-Aufstieg des Lichkönigs") um Arthas aufzuhalten, doch er ließ mit der Macht von Frostgram einfach den Übergang zufrieren. In Warcraft 3 kommt das nicht vor, aber da ca. 70% der Lore in den Bücher oder den Comics passiert und nicht in den Spielen, ist das ja nicht so verwunderlich^^...


----------



## Alphajaeger (7. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Quel'Danas mit seinem Sonnenbrunnen liegt grundsätzlich nicht im Meer (oder eher lag) sondern am Meer, das was Silbermond und Insel trennt ist(war) ein Fluss. Sylvannas brannte die Brücke zum inneren Sanktum nieder (nachzulesen im Buch "Arthas-Aufstieg des Lichkönigs") um Arthas aufzuhalten, doch er ließ mit der Macht von Frostgram einfach den Übergang zufrieren. In Warcraft 3 kommt das nicht vor, aber da ca. 70% der Lore in den Bücher oder den Comics passiert und nicht in den Spielen, ist das ja nicht so verwunderlich^^...



Ich dachte Sylvanas (<333) hat nen magischen Pfeil in den Himmel geschossen und dann ist die Brücke eingestürzt? Zumindest wars so in WCIII aber hast schon recht mit den 70% der Lore in den Büchern nicht den Spielen.
Also wenn die Passage zwischen Silvermoon und Isle mal 'nur ein Fluss' war, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, die müsste dann weggetrieben sein weil sonen großen Fluss kenn ich nicht. Mich erinnert die "Meeresenge" da irgendwie immer an die Straße von Gibraltar (mit oder ohne R am Ende?)


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *@ Warum kann man als einfacher Held einen Oberbösewicht wie Arthas töten?* (Uff... was für'n Titel)



Endlich mal einer der genauso darüber denkt wie ich


----------



## Hexer1975 (8. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *@ Warum kann man als einfacher Held einen Oberbösewicht wie Arthas töten?* (Uff... was für'n Titel)



Kann man gar nicht. Zum einen gibt es einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Spielmechanik und Lore und zum Anderen war es nicht mal in der Spielmechanik ein einfacher Held. 

Ein Mensch ist auch in der Lage einen Elefanten zu besiegen ... alles eine Frage der Taktik und der Mittel.


----------



## Marcion (8. Juni 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Kann man gar nicht. Zum einen gibt es einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Spielmechanik und Lore und zum Anderen war es nicht mal in der Spielmechanik ein einfacher Held.
> 
> Ein Mensch ist auch in der Lage einen Elefanten zu besiegen ... alles eine Frage der Taktik und der Mittel.


und wenn noch 10 leute helfen, ist es wahrscheinlicher, das besagter mensch den spaß auch unverletzt überlebt


----------



## MasterCrain (8. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich haben wir ja verloren. Der Lichking hat uns ja fertig gemacht. Es ist nur dem heldenmut Tirions zu verdanken, dem bei 10 % Bosslive erst einfällt das er ja einfach aus dem Eisblock rauskommen kann, das wir gewinnen konnten. Er hat schließlich den entscheidenen Hieb gemavht der Frostgram zerstörte und die Seelen befreiten, welche Arthas Kampfunfähig machten so das wir ihn vernichten konnten. Ja Tirion ist unser held.... *hust*


----------



## Marcion (8. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben wir ja verloren. Der Lichking hat uns ja fertig gemacht. Es ist nur dem heldenmut Tirions zu verdanken, dem bei 10 % Bosslive erst einfällt das er ja einfach aus dem Eisblock rauskommen kann, das wir gewinnen konnten. Er hat schließlich den entscheidenen Hieb gemavht der Frostgram zerstörte und die Seelen befreiten, welche Arthas Kampfunfähig machten so das wir ihn vernichten konnten. Ja Tirion ist unser held.... *hust*



womit wir wieder dabei wären, das es die richtigen, großen, einzigartigen helden wie tirion, thrall und wie sie nicht alle heißen gibt, und uns spieler, die als freischaffende experten ihrer jeweiligen klasse durch die welt reisen, und gemeinsam dem bösen azeroths hordentlich ( oder als allianzler) aufs maul geben  

edith: Raziel 10/10 super geschrieben


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (8. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *@ Argentumturnier:*
> 
> Schlechtester Content-Patch ever, da es zwar Loretechnisch funktioniert, damit man den Übergang zwischen Ulduar - ICC erklären kann, aber die Umsetzung war himmelsschreiend. Monatelanges questen der Dailys für offen gesagt 'Schrott' und zwei Instanzen (eine davon ein Schlachtzug). Zumindest innerhalb der Mauern (Instanzen) gab es nette Momente, wobei einige Dinge noch nicht ganz klar sind.
> _Wo hat die Allianz/Horde die Valkyren gefangen genommen? Warum hat man diese dann nicht gleich vernichtet? Warum ist Horde und Allianz so grausam und lässt uns gegen diese Kreaturen antreten, die offensichtlich zum Töten ausgesendet werden? Warum schickt man dann auch noch die Champions der gegnerischen Fraktion in den Kampf auf Leben und Tot?_
> Und ja, ich weiss, dass es Gamplay-Technisch aufwendig gewesen wäre, das Ganze überlebenstechnischer zu gestalten. War aber nicht Blizzards Idee, da auch in der Lore beschrieben wird, dass es um Leben und Tod ging. Varian bedauert es nämlich auch, dass man als Allianzer solch tapferen 'Männer' (Horde) töten musste...



Wenn man nur lange genug da oben rumsteht, bemerkt man, dass Val'kyren angreifen. Die 2 großen stürzen auf das Tor vom Kolosseum zu... und werden von 2 Priestern des Kreuzzugs gebunden und gefangen! 
Man hat die Kreaturen und Hordler (Kreaturen *duck*) nicht gleich getötet, weil man große Gegner brauchte, um die Helden auf ICC zu trainieren. Dafür waren Paladine und Priester einfach zu klein und unbedeutend...
Die Champions sind ja von ihrem Anführer höchstpersönlich in den Ring geschickt worden, weil dieser dachte (kenns grad nur als Ally), dass die Allianz den Gnom dazu angezettelt hätte, den Eredar zu beschwören... Tirion ist ja auch kurz dagegen, aber was soll man machen? Der König/Kriegshäuptling befiehlt es ja! óO

*ausnahmsweise mal mit Fachwissen glänz*

Btw: Danke für den Hammerpost, qualitativ schwer zu überbieten


----------



## Derulu (14. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Ich dachte Sylvanas (<333) hat nen magischen Pfeil in den Himmel geschossen und dann ist die Brücke eingestürzt? Zumindest wars so in WCIII aber hast schon recht mit den 70% der Lore in den Büchern nicht den Spielen.



Magischer Pfeil - Feuer...pfff...Hauptsache die Brücke ist weg und der Weg versperrt  und darum gings ja^^...aber Arthas steckt Frostgram ins Wasser und die Untoten können ganz unkompliziert übers Wasser wandeln...da es zu Eis gefroren ist


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo...

Irgendwo auf seite xx hab ich gelesen, das jemand schrieb das Cenarius der sohn von Elune und dem Hirschgott (name entfallen) ist.

*ABER 

*In dem dritten teil von  " Krieg der Ahnen " heißt es doch als die Aspekte in die schlacht eingreifen, das Ysera aufheult als sie den toten Hirschgott sieht und da wir dann gesagt, das Cenarius der Sohn von Ysera und dem Hirschgott ist.

Wer ist den nun die Mutter von ihm?? 

Ich meine seinem aussehen nach würde die sache mit Ysera passen, weil die meißten Drachen ja als Erscheinungsbild nen Nacht- bzw Hochelfen wählen ( siehe Krasus, Alex usw am Wymruhtempel) und die andere hälfte hat er eben vom papa Hirschgott.

Wenn ich da was falsch gelesen habe bitte korregieren aber ich bi mir zu 100% sicher das es genauso in dem buch steht.

Ysera + Hirschgott = Cenarius.

gruß drago


----------



## Derulu (14. Juni 2011)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> ...



Elune + Malorne (Apa'ro bei den Tauren; der weiße Hirsch und Halbgott) = Cenarius

Ysera = "Ziehmutter" von Cenarius, sie hat ihn aufgezogen; gute "Freundin" von Malorne, welcher sehr häufig im smaragdgrünen Traum zu Besuch war

Offizieller Loreteil: hier

Der Teil auf der offiziellen (der alten offiziellen) Seite über Elune ist übrigens inzwischen überholt. Dort heißt die Erdenmutter bei den Tauren noch Mu'sha, inzwischen ist die Lore so, dass Mu'sha nur das rechte Auge der Erdenmutter (also Elune) darstellt, das linke Auge heißt An'she ...der nach aktueller Lore richtige Name der Tauren für die Erdenmutter ist nicht bekannt...


----------



## iceteaboss (14. Juni 2011)

Cenarius ist der Sohn von Elune.

Ysera war sozusagen seine "Aufziehmutter".


Edit: Da war einer schneller


----------



## Benon (14. Juni 2011)

Nur mal um es richtig zu stellen:

Hier ließt man viel von Todesschwinge und wie er Azeroth ja zerstört hat. Das ist aber nur halbwahr:

Azeroth wurde in den Cataclysmus gestürtzt weil Todesschwinge die Elementarebene durchbrochen hat, was zwar wirklich schon ein großes Ding ist, da es die Elementare und die alten Götter?? auch nicht schaffen, aber er hat azeroth nicht wirklich zerstört. Durch seinen Ausbruch ist eben die Welt von innen heraus implodiert.
So wie die Scherbenwelt durch die Öffnung zahlreicher Portale implodiert ist.

LG Benon


----------



## Derulu (14. Juni 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Nur mal um es richtig zu stellen:
> 
> Hier ließt man viel von Todesschwinge und wie er Azeroth ja zerstört hat. Das ist aber nur halbwahr:
> 
> ...



Die eingekerkerten alten Götter würden sich schwer tun, die Grenze zwischen Azeroth und der Elemarebene zu durchbrechen, es wäre ihnen aber nicht unmöglich, wenn sie frei wären (was sie, zu unser aller Glück, nicht sind^^; Zitat "Krieg der Ahnen": Die alten Götter sind so unfassbar böse und zerstörerisch, dass selbst Sargeras vor Angst erzittern würde, wären sie aus ihrem Gefängnis befreit - auch kein Wunder, es bedurfte ALLER Titanen um die alten Götter gefangen zu nehmen und der Krieg dauerte Jahrtausende, Sargeras wahr aber nur ein niedriger Titan, eher so etwas wie ein Diener der "richtigen" Titanen). D9ie alten Götter sind ja auch in keiner Elementarebene gefangen sondern untern Azeroth selbst (unbd da die alten Götter Azeroth SIND, sind sie wohl in sich selbst eingekerkert^^)

Sonst aber schön erklärt, es war nicht Todesschwinge der "direkt" den Kataklysmus verursacht hat, er war es indirekt, weil er eben die "Welt", bzw. die Grenze zwischen Tiefenheim und der Welt durchbrach, was diese mächtigen Energien freisetze...


----------



## Benon (14. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die eingekerkerten alten Götter würden sich schwer tun, die Grenze zwischen Azeroth und der Elemarebene zu durchbrechen, es wäre ihnen aber nicht unmöglich, wenn sie frei wären (was sie, zu unser aller Glück, nicht sind^^; Zitat "Krieg der Ahnen": Die alten Götter sind so unfassbar böse und zerstörerisch, dass selbst Sargeras vor Angst erzittern würde, wären sie aus ihrem Gefängnis befreit - auch kein Wunder, es bedurfte ALLER Titanen um die alten Götter gefangen zu nehmen und der Krieg dauerte Jahrtausende, Sargeras wahr aber nur ein niedriger Titan, eher so etwas wie ein Diener der "richtigen" Titanen). D9ie alten Götter sind ja auch in keiner Elementarebene gefangen sondern untern Azeroth selbst (unbd da die alten Götter Azeroth SIND, sind sie wohl in sich selbst eingekerkert^^)
> 
> Sonst aber schön erklärt, es war nicht Todesschwinge der "direkt" den Kataklysmus verursacht hat, er war es indirekt, weil er eben die "Welt", bzw. die Grenze zwischen Tiefenheim und der Welt durchbrach, was diese mächtigen Energien freisetze...



Jo wo die Götter jetzt genau waren wusste ich nichtmehr, ging mir ja hauptsächlich um todesschwinge. Wurde hier n paar Seiten lang diskutiert wieso wir den besiegen können wenn der mit nem flügelschlag den Damm bricht etc...


----------



## Irjana (16. Juni 2011)

Wer ist den der Schamane im neun Trailer zu 4.2? Trall ist es nicht, zumindest heist er jetzt nicht mehr so.


----------



## Cavulon (16. Juni 2011)

Doch das ist Thrall, sie nennt ihn nur anders.


----------



## Irjana (16. Juni 2011)

Danke. Konnte ja eigentlich auch nur Trall sein, zumindest ist mir kein anderer Orc Schamane bekannt.
Hätte ja nur sein können, das es doch noch irgend einen Halbbruder oder so gibt den Blizz jetzt auftauchen lässt.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juni 2011)

Irjana schrieb:


> Wer ist den der Schamane im neun Trailer zu 4.2? Trall ist es nicht, zumindest heist er jetzt nicht mehr so.



Es ist Thrall...

Aggra verabscheut den Namen, dem ihm die Menschen gegebenen haben, also Thrall (=Sklave). Sie nennt ihn daher nach seinem Geburtsnamen (also seinem richtigen Namen), den sie von Thralls Großmutter und ihrer Schamanen-Lehrmeisterin Geyah weiß...nämlich Go'el


----------



## Alux (16. Juni 2011)

Hi liebe Lore Begeisterte!

Ich bin grad wieder ein wenig am questen in den östlichen Pestländern. Ich hatte ja ne riesen Freude als ic hsah, dass die Q-Reihe um Darrowshire noch existiert. Aber zu meiner Frage.
Warum sind in Tyrs Hand lauter Untote? Ich habe grad den Angriff gegen den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug bekommen aber irgendwie sind das alles Untote was mir unlogisch erscheint. Liege ich da mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass die von Arthas umgebrachten und korrumpierten Kreuzzügler nach seinem Fall wieder ihren freien Willen bekamen und wieder als Kreuzzügler weiterleben ungeachtet davon, dass sie nun das sind was sie immer verabscheut haben.


----------



## s0re (16. Juni 2011)

Wie ist die Todeschneise entstanden?:> Also die quer durch Silbermond.


----------



## Pangon (16. Juni 2011)

s0re schrieb:


> Wie ist die Todeschneise entstanden?:> Also die quer durch Silbermond.



Als Arthas zum Böse wurde ist er mit seinem Untoten Meer durch die Geisterlande und Silbermond gegangen zu Quel'Danas um den gefallen Kel'Tuhzad widerzubeleben mit dem Wasser des Sonnenbrunnens. Dabei ist diese Schneise entstanden.


----------



## s0re (16. Juni 2011)

@ Pangon




Danke :>


----------



## Orthrus (17. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hi liebe Lore Begeisterte!
> 
> Ich bin grad wieder ein wenig am questen in den östlichen Pestländern. Ich hatte ja ne riesen Freude als ic hsah, dass die Q-Reihe um Darrowshire noch existiert. Aber zu meiner Frage.
> Warum sind in Tyrs Hand lauter Untote? Ich habe grad den Angriff gegen den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug bekommen aber irgendwie sind das alles Untote was mir unlogisch erscheint. Liege ich da mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass die von Arthas umgebrachten und korrumpierten Kreuzzügler nach seinem Fall wieder ihren freien Willen bekamen und wieder als Kreuzzügler weiterleben ungeachtet davon, dass sie nun das sind was sie immer verabscheut haben.



Vermute Mal der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug wurde von Dämonen unterwandert... siehe Kloster Stratholm Dämon Balnazzar


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2011)

s0re schrieb:


> Wie ist die Todeschneise entstanden?:> Also die quer durch Silbermond.



Als Arthas mit seiner Armee von Untoten gen Sonnebrunnen zog, um dort Kel'thuzad wieder zu beleben, brachte die Armee den Tod mit sich und in allem was sie berührte starb das Leben...



Alux schrieb:


> Hi liebe Lore Begeisterte!
> 
> Ich bin grad wieder ein wenig am questen in den östlichen Pestländern. Ich hatte ja ne riesen Freude als ic hsah, dass die Q-Reihe um Darrowshire noch existiert. Aber zu meiner Frage.
> Warum sind in Tyrs Hand lauter Untote? Ich habe grad den Angriff gegen den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug bekommen aber irgendwie sind das alles Untote was mir unlogisch erscheint. Liege ich da mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass die von Arthas umgebrachten und korrumpierten Kreuzzügler nach seinem Fall wieder ihren freien Willen bekamen und wieder als Kreuzzügler weiterleben ungeachtet davon, dass sie nun das sind was sie immer verabscheut haben.



Der Kreuzzug wurde ja von vom Lichkönig und auch Dämonen unterwandert...mach einfach mal die Questreihe in den Pestis^^ und du erfährst warum die alle als Untote rumlaufen...ich sag nur Dämonen und Nekromantie^^


----------



## Marcion (17. Juni 2011)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Vermute Mal der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug wurde von Dämonen unterwandert... siehe Kloster Stratholm Dämon Balnazzar


 korrekt.. nach dem tod von arthas hat der gute Balnazzar in stratholme so richtig aufgeräumt, seinen wirtskörper und die letzten verbliebenen kreuzzügler in der stadt getötet und wiederbelebt und ist gleich weiter nach tyrs hand gezogen. 

der scharlachrote kreuzug war ja nur noch ein haufen elend (kein ziel mehr, auf das sie hinarbeiten konnten, viele der anführer werden in nordrend von uns spielern ausgeschaltet) und hatte somit keine chance mehr. 

R.I.P scharlachroter kreuzzug


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> korrekt.. nach dem tod von arthas hat der gute Balnazzar in stratholme so richtig aufgeräumt, seinen wirtskörper und die letzten verbliebenen kreuzzügler in der stadt getötet und wiederbelebt und ist gleich weiter nach tyrs hand gezogen.
> 
> der scharlachrote kreuzug war ja nur noch ein haufen elend (kein ziel mehr, auf das sie hinarbeiten konnten, viele der anführer werden in nordrend von uns spielern ausgeschaltet) und hatte somit keine chance mehr.
> 
> R.I.P scharlachroter kreuzzug



Die Story wird vorallem in Ashbringer Comic schön erzählt. 
Epische Zeichnungen,epische Story


----------



## Albra (18. Juni 2011)

können einem aber iwie schon wieder leid tun.. so fanatisch gegen alles böse/untote/dämonische und dann sind die obersten scharlachroten selbst untote/dämonen
naja... menschen.. wer sich in classic schon von ner schwarzschuppenträgerin(onyxia aka lady prestor für die siebenschläfer unter uns ^^) hat kommandieren lassen wird wohl immer für sowas anfällig sein


----------



## Marcion (18. Juni 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> können einem aber iwie schon wieder leid tun.. so fanatisch gegen alles böse/untote/dämonische und dann sind die obersten scharlachroten selbst untote/dämonen
> naja... menschen.. wer sich in classic schon von ner schwarzschuppenträgerin(onyxia aka lady prestor für die siebenschläfer unter uns ^^) hat kommandieren lassen wird wohl immer für sowas anfällig sein



gibt aber auch in anderen völkern schwarze schafe. magatha grimmtotem und Krom'gar (steinkrallengebirge) sind auch kein engel.


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2011)

genauso auch Zalazane und Thermadraht


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Wer war Zul?


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wer war Zul?



Ein "Prophet" der plötzlich in den Reihen der Zandalari aufgetaucht ist und ihnen von seinen Visionen eines vereinten Trollreiches als die Herrschaftsmacht über Azeroth erzählt hat, welches mit der Rückeroberung und Neubesiedlung der heiligen Trollstädte Zul'Aman und Zul'Gurub beginnen kann. Auf dem großen Trolltreffen, das alle 6 jahre auf Zandalar stattfindet, hat er auch die Anführer der anderen Trollstämme dazu gebracht, diese Idee zu verfolgen, alle bis auf einen...

Woher Zul kam und wer er ist, weiß keiner...


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Wer war dieser eine Troll der seine Idee nicht verfolgte?


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wer war dieser eine Troll der seine Idee nicht verfolgte?



Vol'jin 

Ich zitiere meine Signatur, welche ein Zitat aus dem Trailer zu Patch 4.1 darstellt

"Da horde is my people. If it be war you bring, than I stand against you"-Vol'jin

Als Zul ihn fragt warum er seinen Leuten den Rücken kehrt und die Versammlung verlässt


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Vol'jin
> 
> Ich zitiere meine Signatur, welche ein Zitat aus dem Trailer zu Patch 4.1 darstellt
> 
> "Da horde is my people. If it be war you bring, than I stand against you"-Vol'jin



War die Gründung zul'gurubs und Zul'Amans nicht laaaange vor Vol'jins Geburt?


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> War die Gründung zul'gurubs und Zul'Amans nicht laaaange vor Vol'jins Geburt?



Die Gründung ja...allerdings wurden sie beide von uns (zu Classic und zu BC) im Auftrag der Zandalari gesäubert und es sind keine Kultstätten der Guru'bashi und der Amani mehr. Hier geht es um die Wiederbesiedelung durch die Zandalari bzw. die vereinigten Trollstämme, als Zeichen eines neuen Trollzeitalters mit Tod und Unterdrückung für alle anderen Völker, was Vol'jin aus Verbunderheit zur Horde nicht hinnehmen will.


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Ach jetzt versteh ich das erst, aber komisch, ich dachte Zul trat bereits vor der Entstehung von Zul'gurub und Zul'aman auf, da ja beide Städte seinen Namen tragen


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ach jetzt versteh ich das erst, aber komisch, ich dachte Zul trat bereits vor der Entstehung von Zul'gurub und Zul'aman auf, da ja beide Städte seinen Namen tragen



Die Vorsilbe Zul' in Eigennamen bei Trollen bedeutet meist in etwa "(Voodoo)Meister", der Prophet "Zul" hat also gar keinen echten Namen sondern wird nur (Voodoo)Meister genannt, anders als zB. Zul'jin, kann aber (vermutlich) auch Großer/Große heißen. So bedeuten Städtenamen wie zB. Zul'Gurub vermutlich in etwa "Große Stadt der Gurubashi". Vermutlich stellt Zul auch den Namen einer alten Trollgottheit dar, zumindest lässt der Tempel "Altar von Zul" im Hinterland darauf schließen. Zul hat also, ähnlich wie das Wort "set" im Englischen, viele verschiedene Bedeutungen, die nicht unbedingt unmittelbar zusammenhängen


----------



## Marcion (21. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...



ich würde Zul eher als eine art titel anstelle eines namens sehen, vergleichbar damit, das man zum christlichen Gott auch z.b. der allmächtige sage kann. der altar von zul wäre dann das heiligtum des Großen (Höchsten, Mächtigsten, wenn man es umschreiben will). da die trolle ja eine menge unterschiedlicher geister und götter anbeten, je nach stamm und region, könnte "der Große" so ein übergeordneter, von allen stämmen verehrter gott sein.

Es kommt vorallem auf den Kontext an, was die einzelnen Silben bedeuten können 

Zul'jin ist der Große Häuptling (jin kann für Ältester oder Häuptling stehen), was sich auf die geschichte des amani-reiches zurückführen ließe, das ja bekanntlich eines von 2 großreichen war. Jin'zul könnte wiederum eine ganz andere bedeutung haben und z.B Höchster Voodopriester heißen.

Ein prominentes Bsp wäre Vol'jin als Anführer der Dunkelspeere: Jin = Häuptling daher wäre sein name Häuptling Vol (sofern Vol nicht auch irgendeine besondere bedeutung hat)

trolle haben auch die angewohnheit, ihren namen aufzugeben und stattdessen nur ihren titel als namen zu führen, also mus Zul'jin gar nicht so heißen

zul'aman, zul'farak etc. sind wie schon gesagt die Großen Städte der ...


----------



## Alphajaeger (21. Juni 2011)

Vor ein paar Seiten des Threads kam vor "Das perfekte Ende für WoW wäre Pantheol vs. Sargeras"
Frage: Wer ist Pantheol oder wie man das schreibt?
Ist das nicht der Endboss in der Mechanaar? Soweit ich mich in Outland Questzeiten erinnere war doch die eine Quest auf Hellfire wo man die Bergkolosse töten musste. Den komischen roten Stein da, stadt im Questtext sowas wie "Pantheon der Kalkulator schmeißt einfach Steine durch den Raum?!?"

Aber kann ja auch sein das das jemand komplett anderer ist.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Seiten des Threads kam vor "Das perfekte Ende für WoW wäre Pantheol vs. Sargeras"
> Frage: Wer ist Pantheol oder wie man das schreibt?
> Ist das nicht der Endboss in der Mechanaar? Soweit ich mich in Outland Questzeiten erinnere war doch die eine Quest auf Hellfire wo man die Bergkolosse töten musste. Den komischen roten Stein da, stadt im Questtext sowas wie "Pantheon der Kalkulator schmeißt einfach Steine durch den Raum?!?"
> 
> Aber kann ja auch sein das das jemand komplett anderer ist.



Das Pantheon sind die mächtigsten der Titanen. Vergleichbar mit dem Olymp aus der griechischen Mythologie.


----------



## Marcion (21. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Seiten des Threads kam vor "Das perfekte Ende für WoW wäre Pantheol vs. Sargeras"
> Frage: Wer ist Pantheol oder wie man das schreibt?



Wie über mir bereits gesagt, ein konzil der mächtigsten titanen bestehend aus 

Aman'Thul: ist der chef und hat dem drachen nozdormu die aufgabe übertragen, über die zeit zu wachen... wäre in der griechischen mythologie vermutlich zeus

Eonar: ist quasi die personifikation des lebens, and den drachen alexstasza und ysera ihre jeweiligen kräfte und aufgaben gegeben (schutz allen lebens und über den smaragdgrünen traum; Demeter als Vorbild)

Norgannon: Sowas wie der Hüter allen Wissens und der historiker der titannen, hat Malygos seine Aspektkräfte verliehen. ist vermutlich der einzige, der wirklich bekannt ist, jeder der mal uldaman besucht hat, kennt die quests mit den Scheiben von Norgannon mir fällt auf die schnelle nur athena ein, die man mit ihm gleichsetzen könnte

Golganneth: vater der meeresriesen und erschaffer von himmel und wasser (am ehesten poseidon)

Khaz'goroth: auch ein interessanter, er hat dem guten neltharion die herrschaft über erde und das unterirdische azeroth verliehen... für alle, die es noch nicht wissen, neltharion ist der große böse schwarze drache, der die welt of warcraft ins chaos gestürzt hat (Hades)

Aggramar: hat die aufgaben von sargeras nach dessen "meinungsumschwung" übernohmen und jagt dämonen im nether

es waren genau diese titanen, die die alten götter und ihre elementarlords besiegt haben, den brunnen der ewigkeit sowie die (eisen)vyrkul, tol'vir, mechagnome, troggs und irdenen erschaffen haben, von denen sich heute eine menge andere rassen ableiten.


Pathaleon der Kalkulator hingegen ist, wie du richtig festgestellt hat, der endboss der mechanar. er war die rechte hand von kael'thas und war unter anderem für den roten riesenkristall auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel verantwortlich, der die kolosse so verrückt gemacht hat, sowie die experimente mit der manabombe im posten der feuerschwingen in terokkar. er hatte auch die oberaufsicht über die manaschmieden im nethersturm. hat also mit den titanen nix am hut


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (22. Juni 2011)

Was mich im Zuge des Sonnenwendfests interessiert:

In den Quests ist davon die Rede, dass Ahune einer der Söhne Neptulons ist (oder so) und der einen Krieg gegen Ragnaros anfangen soll -> Weltuntergang.
Wieso zur Hölle wird dieser dann in der Scherbenwelt beschworen? Wo doch andere Elementarfürsten herrschen... Und wie würde man diesen einfach so nach Azeroth zum Schwarzfels bringen ohne dass jemand was merkt?


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute Zul bedeutet so etwas ähnliches wie Sankt.


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> ...



Wobei Sargeras nie Mitglied des Pantheons war, er war immer der "Kopfgeldjäger", ein eher niedrigrangiger Titan im Vergleich zu den aufgezählten "Großen"



SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Was mich im Zuge des Sonnenwendfests interessiert:
> 
> In den Quests ist davon die Rede, dass Ahune einer der Söhne Neptulons ist (oder so) und der einen Krieg gegen Ragnaros anfangen soll -> Weltuntergang.
> Wieso zur Hölle wird dieser dann in der Scherbenwelt beschworen? Wo doch andere Elementarfürsten herrschen... Und wie würde man diesen einfach so nach Azeroth zum Schwarzfels bringen ohne dass jemand was merkt?



Ahune ist zumindest einer der niedrigeren Elemetarlords unter Neptulon. Der Zwielichthammer wollte ihn beschwören um auf Azeroth einen Elementarkrieg ausbrechen zu lassen und die Welt damit ins Chaos zu stürzen. Allerdings war Ahune nach seiner erstmaligen Beschwörung noch sehr schwach, weswegen er seine "Macht" an einen Eisblock gebunden hat, den der Zwielichthammer in die Scherbenwelt transportiert hat, eine Welt in der er keine Angriffe von Ragnaros Schergen zu befürchten hat, um dort Kraft zu tanken und seine ganze Macht zu erlangen um dann wieder nach Azeroth transportiert zu werden....allerdings verhindern wir dies Jahr für Jahr für Jahr


----------



## Roow (22. Juni 2011)

Was mich schon immer interessiert hat war die Geschichte von Dalaran
Im Vorgebirge des Hügellands sieht man ja einen Dalarankrater -> hat er damit was zu tun ?
mfg Roow


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2011)

Roow schrieb:


> Was mich schon immer interessiert hat war die Geschichte von Dalaran
> Im Vorgebirge des Hügellands sieht man ja einen Dalarankrater -> hat er damit was zu tun ?
> mfg Roow



Dalaran befand sich vor WotLk dort, wo heute der Krater ist, wurde allerdings von den Magiern, die sich per magischer Kuppel von der Welt abgeschottet hatten, nach der Zerstörung durch Arthas, Kel'thuzad und Archimonde nach Nordend portiert

Edit:

Der Rest der hier stand war nicht ganz richtig..siehe Marcion weiter unten, bzw. mich weiter unten


----------



## Roow (22. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dalaran lag einmal (jahrhundertelang) dort, wo heute der Dalarankrater liegt. Nachdem Arthas Dalaran angegriffen und beinahe zerstört hatte, beschlossen die Magier ihre Stadt per Magie von Azeroth zu lösen und die Stadt schwebte einige Jahre für alle, außer Magier unerreichbar, über dem Krater, bis sich die Magier entschlossen, dem Kampf gegen Arthas beizutreten und ihre Stadt als eine Art "Kommandobasis" nach Nordend zu portieren...




Vielen dank, sah sie damals im Krater auch schon so aus ? xD


----------



## Roow (22. Juni 2011)

Zwischen den Pestländern und Geisterlande ist ein Stück Land in welches man nicht kann, was hat das aufsich?


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2011)

Roow schrieb:


> Vielen dank, sah sie damals im Krater auch schon so aus ? xD



Naja, so in etwa^^, zu Classic und in BC war dalaran noch unter einer violetten Kuppel, von allen abgeschirmt, da gab es noch keinen Krater...das "Allianz-" und das "Hordeviertel" gab es damals noch nicht und der Garten war etwas größer... (ist halt nur Lore, hat ja seit Warcraft 3 kein Spieler mehr betreten^^ bis WotLk)



Roow schrieb:


> Zwischen den Pestländern und Geisterlande ist ein Stück Land in welches man nicht kann, was hat das aufsich?



Quel'Thalas, das alte Land der Hochelfen, war mal viel größer angedacht (zu Classic) und in Warcraft 3 war es das auch, wurde aber bei der Entwicklung von BC von Blizzard "geschrumpft" auf die heutige Größe, der Teil der jetzt nicht betretbar ist, ist der Teil, der zwar bereits zu Classic vorgrsehen war, aber dann doch nicht ins Spiel fand


----------



## Roow (22. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, so in etwa^^, zu Classic und in BC war dalaran noch unter einer violetten Kuppel, von allen abgeschirmt, da gab es noch keinen Krater...wurde halt in Mitleidenschaft gezogen durch Arthas Untote, wurde aber wieder aufgebaut...das "Allianz-" und das "Hordeviertel" gab es damals noch nicht und der Garten war etwas größer... (ist halt nur Lore, hat ja seit Warcraft 3 kein Spieler mehr betreten^^ bis WotLk)




Ok danke


----------



## Marcion (22. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> das erste Mal zerstörte Archimonde im 3. Krieg die Stadt, woraufhin sie ihre violette magische Kuppel bekam, die aber Arthas durch verräterische Magier aus Dalaran durchbrechen konnte...



Archimonde vs. Dalaran

Arthas griff die Stadt nur an, zerstörte sie aber nicht völlig, weil er nach dem zauberbuch von medivh suchte. dadurch konnte kel'thuzad archimonde beschwören, der dann als dank ganz alleine dalaran dem erdboden gleichgemacht hat. all das spielt man in der warcraft 3 untoten-kampagne nach (kann allen lorebegeisterten empfehlen, die kampagnen des spieles durchzuspielen, man erfährt dabei eine menge über die vorgeschichte von WoW)

die große lila kuppel, die während classic und bc an jener stelle war, wo heute nur noch der krater ist, diente zum schutz während des wiederaufbaus. nachdem die rekonstruktion abgeschloßen war, wurde die stadt nach nordrend gebracht, um vorallem der bedrohung durch den blauen drachenschwarm zu begegnen, aber auch als basis für den krieg gegen arthas.

[attachment=11968:503px-Old_dalaran.jpg] das alte dalaran


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> ...



Stimmt ja...

Arthas eroberte Dalaran, tötete einen Großteil seiner Bewohner, unter anderem den Erzmagier Antonidas und sein Hündchen^^ Kel'thuzad beschwor aus Rache an Dalaran, die ihn wegen seiner Nekromantie nicht mehr wollten, den bösen Archimonde, der die Satdt dann platt gehauen hat...danach war die Stadt von Untoten besetzt, bis eine Befreiungsarmee die Stadt zurückerobert und sich dann mithilfe der Kuppel abgeschottet hat bis zur Reise nach Nordend (Hauptgrund: das Ende aller Magie verhindern)


----------



## Vrocas (23. Juni 2011)

sorry... >_>


----------



## White_Sky (23. Juni 2011)

> F: Ist Elune eine Naaru?
> A: Während eines kürzlichen Besuches in Darnassus erklärte Velen, dass die Beschreibungen der Kaldorei von Elune sowie die von der Göttin demonstrierten Mächte seinen Erfahrungen mit mächtigen Naaru entsprächen. Er fing an, ihnen Ratschläge zu geben, wie man mit mächtigen Naaru in Kontakt tritt, doch Tyrande dankte ihm für seine Meinung, bat ihn anschließend aber höflich, es zu unterlassen, solche abwegigen Behauptungen innerhalb von Darnassus oder in Gegenwart von Elunes Priesterschaft aufzustellen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEVER EVER!


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

 ich hab mal drei Fragen bezüglich Stratholme.


1. Jetzt ist die Instanz ja zweigeteilt und man muss durch den Hinterausgang rein, wenn man zum Baron will. Warum bitte? Wo liegt da der Sinn?

2. Der Endboss heißt jetzt Baron Aurius Totenschwur. Ist das nur ein optisches/namentliches Make-Up für den alten Totenschwur oder ist das ein anderer Typ, der aber mit dem alten verwandt ist?

3. Ich weiß nicht obs das schon vor Cata gab, aber im Raum vor dem Schlachthaus ist links oben, da wo die kleinen Adds rauskommen nachdem man Ramstein über den Jordan schickt, ist ein kleiner Gang und am Ende dieses Ganges ist ein vergittertes Instanzportal. Und zwar ein grünes und grüne sind doch normalerweise Raidinstanzportale. Was könnte da sein?

Ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen.

Gruß Alux


----------



## Marcion (24. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 1. Jetzt ist die Instanz ja zweigeteilt und man muss durch den Hinterausgang rein, wenn man zum Baron will. Warum bitte? Wo liegt da der Sinn?



loretechnisch gibts hier nicht viel, ich halte das für eine spieltechnische änderung



Alux schrieb:


> 2. Der Endboss heißt jetzt Baron Aurius Totenschwur. Ist das nur ein optisches/namentliches Make-Up für den alten Totenschwur oder ist das ein anderer Typ, der aber mit dem alten verwandt ist?



da gibts schon mehr. der alte totenschwur ist ja jetzt zuerst in der scharlachroten enklave und dann in naxx zu finden. 

Aurius war ein paladin, der in einer kapelle zu finden war und beim kampf gegen den baron geholfen hat. loretechnisch dürfte es wohl nicht gut ausgegangen sein, und er hat jetzt den posten als stratholme-oberaufseher übernohmen.



Alux schrieb:


> 3. Ich weiß nicht obs das schon vor Cata gab, aber im Raum vor dem Schlachthaus ist links oben, da wo die kleinen Adds rauskommen nachdem man Ramstein über den Jordan schickt, ist ein kleiner Gang und am Ende dieses Ganges ist ein vergittertes Instanzportal. Und zwar ein grünes und grüne sind doch normalerweise Raidinstanzportale. Was könnte da sein?



Auch das ist eine spieltechnische änderung und hat mit lore an sich nichts zu tun. vll plant blizz eine neue raidini / hat eine neue in geplant und nicht umgesetzt. aber auch das gehört hier eigentlich nicht her


----------



## Manaori (24. Juni 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> Auch das ist eine spieltechnische änderung und hat mit lore an sich nichts zu tun. vll plant blizz eine neue raidini / hat eine neue in geplant und nicht umgesetzt. aber auch das gehört hier eigentlich nicht her



Also, so weit ich weiß, war das in der Beta der Eingang zu Naxxramas, ist also schon seit Classic drin ^^ Wenn wir jetzt von demselben reden.


----------



## Shaila (25. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ahune ist zumindest einer der niedrigeren Elemetarlords unter Neptulon. Der Zwielichthammer wollte ihn beschwören um auf Azeroth einen Elementarkrieg ausbrechen zu lassen und die Welt damit ins Chaos zu stürzen. Allerdings war Ahune nach seiner erstmaligen Beschwörung noch sehr schwach, weswegen er seine "Macht" an einen Eisblock gebunden hat, den der Zwielichthammer in die Scherbenwelt transportiert hat, eine Welt in der er keine Angriffe von Ragnaros Schergen zu befürchten hat, um dort Kraft zu tanken und seine ganze Macht zu erlangen um dann wieder nach Azeroth transportiert zu werden....allerdings verhindern wir dies Jahr für Jahr für Jahr



Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen!

Sorry, das musste einfach sein.


----------



## Elidias (25. Juni 2011)

> Also, so weit ich weiß, war das in der Beta der Eingang zu Naxxramas, ist also schon seit Classic drin ^^ Wenn wir jetzt von demselben reden.



Der Eingang zum alten Naxxramas war außerhalb der Instanz. Die einzigen Raideingänge die selbst innerhalb einer Instanz waren, waren die zum MC und zum BWL.
Was den Eingang innerhalb von Strathholme betrifft, weiß ich leider auch nicht was dran ist. Vielleicht wird die instanz erweitert? Bevor der Hafen von Sturmwind gebaut wurde, war da ebenfalls so ein Portal.


----------



## Alphajaeger (25. Juni 2011)

Das Portal in Stratholme hab ich auch schon mal bemerkt.
Ich denke das Blizzard da war geplant hat aber es nie rausgebracht hat, in etwa so wie das Portal im Süden von Sturmwind. (oder ist da inzwischen was?)
Desweiteren glaube ich das Stratholme nichtmehr erweitert wird da die Geisel besiegt ist und ich (wie viele andere sicher auch) Stratholme nicht mögen wegen diesen ewig großen Trashgruppen die man da herzäckseln musste um überhaupt zum Haupteingang zu kommen.
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, was aber eher unwarscheinlich ist, das hinter Stratholme Deathwing's Unterschlupf ist. Was ich wie gesagt für äußerst unverwahrscheinlich halte. 
Wenn ich aber das lese was ein paar Posts vorher gesagt wurde mit "Northeron" von dem ich vorher nochnie gehört habe wäre es auch möglich, dass da mal der Weg dahin geplant war, die Lage würde passen....


EDIT: Hab gerade mein uraltes Map-Add-on von TBC Zeiten ausgegraben und die Karte von Stratholme angesehen. An der fraglichen Stelle mit dem Portal ist ein Hof dahinter mit einer, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, kleinen Ziggurat und dem Schatten einer Nekropole was die Aussage unterstreicht, das da früher der Eingang nach Naxxramas war. Aber ich hab nie die WoW Beta gespielt also weiß ich dazu nichts konkretes.


----------



## Alux (25. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht war das mal als Eingang zu Naxx geplant und man hat es dann doch im Pestwald aufgebaut.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (25. Juni 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/75004-stratholme-vergittertes-grunes-instanztor/page__st__20

Ich würd sagen der Eingang zum alten Naxx  hätte sogar gepasst, ein Raidtor kurz vor dem Endboss einer (ehemaligen) 60er Instanz zu machen (siehe BRD, da ist der MC Eingang kurz vor der Kammer mit den Fackeln, durch die man muss. Dann noch einen Boss hauen und Endboss... Rammstein und Baron?)


----------



## Elidias (25. Juni 2011)

> in etwa so wie das Portal im Süden von Sturmwind. (oder ist da inzwischen was?)



Inzwischen haben sie da den Hafen von Sturmwind hingebaut


----------



## Alphajaeger (25. Juni 2011)

Der Hafen ist im Norden du Genie. Ich meine das im Süden bei den Kanälen, rechts vom Handelsdistrikt.


----------



## Xan on Fire (26. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Der Hafen ist im Norden du Genie. Ich meine das im Süden bei den Kanälen, rechts vom Handelsdistrikt.



Das ist mit Cata durch eine schöne Wand ersetzt worden.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (26. Juni 2011)

Xan schrieb:


> Das ist mit Cata durch eine schöne Wand ersetzt worden.



Auch falsch. An genau der Stelle steht ein kleiner Brunnen in Halbkreisform, der etwa die Maße des alten Instanzportals einnimmt, mit so einem Löwenkopf im SW style, aus dessem Mund Wasser sprudelt.

Seltsam, Instanztor -> sabbernder Löwe óO


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. Juni 2011)

Was würde passieren wenn wir einen Gnom durch den Mund des Löwen stopfen?


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (26. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn wir einen Gnom durch den Mund des Löwen stopfen?



Loretechnisch noch nicht geschehen. Allerdings würden wir so wahrscheinlich eine Gnomenkanone bauen


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. Juni 2011)

Oder vielleicht der Eingang zum 1. "Gnome-Only-Raid". Weil keine andere Rasse durch den Eingang passt und seit Cata Gnome auch Heiler werden können.


----------



## Nimbe (26. Juni 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht der Eingang zum 1. "Gnome-Only-Raid". Weil keine andere Rasse durch den Eingang passt und seit Cata Gnome auch Heiler werden können.



noggenfogger FTW


----------



## Elidias (26. Juni 2011)

es sollte sich aber einer bereit erklären, 10 Gnome durch den Brunnen zu pressen. Sollte schon nen Worgen sein, wegen Kraftaufwand und so...


----------



## Dexis (26. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit nem Tauren? Der drückt die Viecher mit dem kleinen Finger in die Wand


----------



## Elidias (30. Juni 2011)

ja, aber den lassen die Wachen nicht durch


----------



## Marcion (1. Juli 2011)

eigentlich braucht man nur 3 durchdrücken... einen hexer und zwei andere, und der rest wird dann einfach herbeschworen... ich denke, das kriegen die gnome selbst hin


----------



## _Raziel_ (1. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> eigentlich braucht man nur 3 durchdrücken... einen hexer und zwei andere, und der rest wird dann einfach herbeschworen... ich denke, das kriegen die gnome selbst hin


Je nach Gilde reicht auch einer -> Massenport

So'n kleines Event am Anfang wäre schön. Sowas wie Torwandschiessen... "Ob ich den Gnom durchs maul ballern kann?" 

Der Raidwirbel in Stratholme war tatsächlich mal der geplante Raideingang zu Naxxramas. Eigentlich hätte die Nekropole nämlich kurz vor dem Abflug sein sollen und wir hätte es verhindert indem wir Kel'Thuzad umnatzen. Deshalb auch das Event, wenn das Tor sich öffnet, weil die Geissel das Eindringen in die Nekropole verhindern will.
Leider hat Blizzard dann jedoch entschieden, dass die Nekropole bereits über die Pestländer fliegt, und man sich bei der Kapelle hochporten lassen musste, nachdem man sich einen gewissen Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung erarbeitet hatte. War eben Blizzards Art, den Inhalt etwas in die Länge zu ziehen.
In der Beta kam sogar ne Chatnachricht, wenn das Tor sich öffnete mit Kel'Thuzads stimme, der sowas wie "Ihr werdet uns niemals besiegen" schrie. Naja... Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2011)

Wie kommt es dazu, dass Al'Akir, einer der vier Elementarlords, ein Diener Neltharions ist, ebenso wie Ragnaros. Ich dachte die Elemente wären unberechenbar und chaotisch und würden sich immerzu gegenseitig bekämpfen, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet. Welchen Grund hätten sie, Todesschwinge zu unterstützen? Und wieso sind Therazane und neptulon uns eher freundlich gestimmt? Was passiert letzten Endes, wenn die Elementarlords sterben? Welchen zweck erfüllen sie?


----------



## Manaori (2. Juli 2011)

War es nicht so, dass zumindest Ragnaros ein Diener der Alten  Götter war? Was Neltharion ja im Prinzip auch ist/war. Sie arbeiten (wenn es Neltharion vielleicht auch nicht bewusst tut) für die selben Entitäten... Das könnte zumindest bei Ragnaros ein  Grund sein. Die Alten Götter sehen ja ihren Sinn darin, jeden, der Azeroth bewachen will, zu vernichten.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (2. Juli 2011)

eigentlich Bekriegen sich die elementar lords gegenseitig warum Ragnaros und Al akir für deathwing arbeiten gute frage besonders nachdem ja Ragi Al akirs "sohn" besiegt verspeißt und eingespert hat.

Neptulon ist uns nicht wirklich freundlich gesonen er fand unser timing im tron nur recht gut. 

Und Therazane duldet uns auch nur da wir ihr helfen dw's gefolgschaft aus tiefenheim zu vertreiben


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (2. Juli 2011)

Es ist ja eigentlich allgemein bekannt, dass DW von einem alten Gott (nach cthuns Augen und yoggis Zähne werde jetzt wohl Nasen kommen óÒ) korrumpiert wurde. Die Elementarfürsten sind ebenso Diener der alten Götter. Könnte ja sein, dass sie einen Befehl von den Tötern erhalten haben, Dw zu helfen oder sonstwas in der Richtung.
Genau weiß man es aber nicht, das stand glaub ich sogar mal so ähnlich in einer der neuen Cata-Questtexte (ka mehr welche)


----------



## Marcion (2. Juli 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> ...



kann nicht nur sein, IST so ^^ twilight-hammer, deathwing und die elementarlords dienen alle dem wahren bösen... den alten göttern.

die elementarlords bestehen schon seit ewigkeiten und waren die generäle der armeen der alten götter, und wurden nach deren niederlage in eine eigene ebene verbannt, der elementarebene (was jetzt durch tiefenheim, feuerlande ... dargestellt wird)

twilight-hammer ist ein kult, der die alten götter verehrt und auf die apokalypse hofft, damit sie sich die welt neu aufteilen können

deathwing wurde von den alten göttern korrumpiert und will jetzt ebenfalls die welt und alle lebewesen vernichten

und das alles nur, weil sich ein paar alte götter sich nicht mit ihrer niederlage abfinden können


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> kann nicht nur sein, IST so ^^ twilight-hammer, deathwing und die elementarlords dienen alle dem wahren bösen... den alten göttern.
> 
> die elementarlords bestehen schon seit ewigkeiten und waren die generäle der armeen der alten götter, und wurden nach deren niederlage in eine eigene ebene verbannt, der elementarebene (was jetzt durch tiefenheim, feuerlande ... dargestellt wird)
> 
> ...



Also kann man sagen, dass die alten Götter stets für sich selbst arbeiten und untereinander verfeindet sind? Wieso sonst, bekämpfen sich die Elementarlords? Und welcher Elementarlord dient dann welchem Gott? Für mich klingt das alles ziemlich sinnlos. Gerade durch die neue Thrallquestreihe, in denen die Elemente als etwas harmonisches und nicht chaotisches dargestellt werden.


----------



## Marcion (2. Juli 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ....



naja, die alten götter stellen ja auch das chaos in dieser welt da, die titanen die ordnung. untereinander haben sich die elementarlords nur auf der elementarebene, weil ihen niemand ein anderes ziel vorgegeben hat. ob sie sich auch schon unter den alten göttern gegenseitig bekämpft haben, weiß ich auch nicht. ist aber durchaus denkbar, das sich die götter untereinander bekriegt haben, wenn ihnen danach war, das würde zu ihrer chaotischen natur passen.

und die elemente untereinander sind ja nicht harmonisch. sie "bekämpfen" sich untereinander ständig, es gibt zahlreiche kreisläufe wie z.B ebbe und flut, vulkanausbrüche oder stürme, wo elemente gegeneinander wirken. mal abgesehen davon, das die elementargeister meiner ansicht nach überhaupt nichts mit den elementaren wie ragnaros, neptulon etc zu tun haben. sonst wäre es wirklich unlogisch, das schamanen ihre kräfte überhaupt besitzen. 

Ich glaube, elementare stellen die inkarnationen, also die körperliche manifestierung (entschuldigt das wort, ein besseres ist mir jetzt nicht eingefallen XD), während schamanen quasi mit der essenz/seele/geist des jeweiligen elements arbeiten, was zumindest für mich diesen konflikt löst


----------



## Shaila (3. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> naja, die alten götter stellen ja auch das chaos in dieser welt da, die titanen die ordnung. untereinander haben sich die elementarlords nur auf der elementarebene, weil ihen niemand ein anderes ziel vorgegeben hat. ob sie sich auch schon unter den alten göttern gegenseitig bekämpft haben, weiß ich auch nicht. ist aber durchaus denkbar, das sich die götter untereinander bekriegt haben, wenn ihnen danach war, das würde zu ihrer chaotischen natur passen.
> 
> und die elemente untereinander sind ja nicht harmonisch. sie "bekämpfen" sich untereinander ständig, es gibt zahlreiche kreisläufe wie z.B ebbe und flut, vulkanausbrüche oder stürme, wo elemente gegeneinander wirken. mal abgesehen davon, das die elementargeister meiner ansicht nach überhaupt nichts mit den elementaren wie ragnaros, neptulon etc zu tun haben. sonst wäre es wirklich unlogisch, das schamanen ihre kräfte überhaupt besitzen.
> 
> Ich glaube, elementare stellen die inkarnationen, also die körperliche manifestierung (entschuldigt das wort, ein besseres ist mir jetzt nicht eingefallen XD), während schamanen quasi mit der essenz/seele/geist des jeweiligen elements arbeiten, was zumindest für mich diesen konflikt löst



Naja ich denke, Thrall meinte in der Questreihe genau das. Soetwas wie Flut und Ebbe, Hitze und Kälte, Tag und Nacht usw. stellt ja wieder eine Harmonie in sich da und kein Chaos. Nur wenn eine Seite überhand gewinnt, wird Chaos erschaffen. Und was die alten Götter betrifft, so denke ich nicht, dass sie untereinander verbündet sind. Wieso wurde diese Frage eigentlich noch nie geklärt? Aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich, dass es überhaupt nicht möglich sein kann, dass sie verbündet sind. Dann hätten wir auf einen Schlag 6 zusammengeschlossene Götter gegen uns, was wohl nicht klimpfig ausgehen würde.

Sogesehen würde es immer unweigerlich in der Zerstörung des Planeten enden, wenn es nur noch die alten Götter gebe. Denn irgendwann wäre nur noch einer übrig, während sich die anderen gegenseitig zerstören. Und da Azeroth nicht ohne diese alten Götter existieren kann, würde schließlich auch der Letzte mitsamt des Planeten zerstört werden.


----------



## Marcion (3. Juli 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja ich denke, Thrall meinte in der Questreihe genau das. Soetwas wie Flut und Ebbe, Hitze und Kälte, Tag und Nacht usw. stellt ja wieder eine Harmonie in sich da und kein Chaos. Nur wenn eine Seite überhand gewinnt, wird Chaos erschaffen. Und was die alten Götter betrifft, so denke ich nicht, dass sie untereinander verbündet sind. Wieso wurde diese Frage eigentlich noch nie geklärt? Aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich, dass es überhaupt nicht möglich sein kann, dass sie verbündet sind. Dann hätten wir auf einen Schlag 6 zusammengeschlossene Götter gegen uns, was wohl nicht klimpfig ausgehen würde.
> 
> Sogesehen würde es immer unweigerlich in der Zerstörung des Planeten enden, wenn es nur noch die alten Götter gebe. Denn irgendwann wäre nur noch einer übrig, während sich die anderen gegenseitig zerstören. Und da Azeroth nicht ohne diese alten Götter existieren kann, würde schließlich auch der Letzte mitsamt des Planeten zerstört werden.



 ja aber...

1) die götter sind von den titanen eingesperrt, getrennt von einander, und auch wenn diese gefängnisse langsam nachggeben, sind sie immer noch nicht stark genug, um uns zu besiegen (sieh C'thun und Yogg Saron)

2) sie streben nach mehr macht (wie alle mächtigen wesen). wenn sie niemanden anderen haben, denn sie bekämpfen können (titanen, uns) dann denke ich, lassen sie ihre armeen auch gegeneinander kämpfen.  frei wären sie ja unvorstellbar stark, aber untereinander wären alle gleich mächtig, es würde niemals einer entgültig gewinnen. 

3) zwei götter wurden bereits erledigt, einer kommt in cata. die genaue zahl ist unbekannt, es werden aber 5 angenommen (zumindest hab ich diese zahl gefunden), bleiben nur noch 2, die wir noch nicht kennen. 

4) wir denken hier vermutlich weiter als chis metzen und seine leute, die sich vermutlich nichts über zeit vor den titanen überlegt haben


----------



## Shaila (3. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemanden einen nachtelfischen Gruß nennen? Also in deren Sprache? Also z.B.: Seid gegrüßt auf elfisch? Fänd ich ein cooles Makro.


----------



## Feindflieger (3. Juli 2011)

"Elune-Adore." = "Elune be with you."
"Ishnu-ala." = "Good fortune to you" 
"Ishnu-dal-dieb." = "Good fortune to your family." 

Für mehr http://www.wowwiki.com/Darnassian


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2011)

Puh, ich hab jetzt den kompletten Thread gelesen.

Aber die Frage, die ich mir schon seit langem stelle, kam nicht drin vor.

Und zwar:

Was sind die Todesritter, die wir als Spieler spielen? Sind sie einfach nur Untote? Aber teilweise sehen sie noch recht lebendig aus, bis auf das fahle Leuchten der Augen und der hallenden Stimme...

Als ich selbst nachgeforscht habe, fand ich etwas über die Todesritter in Warcraft II. Diese waren menschliche Leichen, die mit den Seelen von Orc Hexern versehen worden sind. Anscheinend haben diese auch eher die Rolle eines Nekromanten in WC II eingenommen (hab das Spiel nicht gespielt...frag mich auch, wo ich es jetzt noch herkriegen sollte).

Die Todesritter, die wir spielen, scheinen aber nicht die Seelen von Orcs in sich zu haben. Sie wirken einfach ganz anders. Und außerdem gibts ja diese Quest, wo man einen seinen früheren Verbündeten umhauen muss, was die These untermauert, dass diese Todesritter sozusagen immer noch ihre "eigene Seele" in sich haben.

Ich frage mich auch, ob sie halt tot sind oder nicht, wie oben schon ausgeführt.

In dem Comic über Thassarian (Death Knight) betont er mehrmals, dass er nicht mehr lebt. Allerdings (auch aus der DK Startquest) erklärt Koltira Todesweber, als man ihn befreien sollte, dass er schlimme Blutungen hat. Untote bluten doch nicht mehr...

Vielleicht kann mir jemand, der sich mit der Todesritter Lore auskennt, weiterhelfen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es sind einfach lebende sehr mächtige Zombis. Und Zombis haben ja auch noch Fleisch und das kann vermutlich auch bluten.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Juli 2011)

Todesritter sind nicht tot (schließlich wären dann untote Todesritter schwachsinn, ebenso die Fähigkeit Lichritter ingame bei der mann kurzzeitig untot wird, wobei eun untoter Todesritter der durch Lichritter Untot wird verwirrt mich dann doch^^)

Ein Todesritter entsteht wenn einem Lebendem durch Frostgram die Seele entzogen wird. Übrig bleibt ein lebendiger Körper ohne eigenen Willen der vom Lichkönig kontroliert wird. Inwiefern Todesritter Ihre seelen wiederbekommen wenn sie sich der Kontrolle des Lichkönigs entziehen kann ich nicht sagen.

(bester beweis ist Arthas selber, er wurde zum Todesritter in WC 3 starb aber nicht)


----------



## Marcion (6. Juli 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> ...



ganz einfach... die ersten todesritter (seele von orchexern kombiniert mit menschenkriegerleichen) sind nicht das gleiche wie die todesritter, die von der geißel geschaffen wurden.

die todesritter der horde waren wirklich mehr nekromanten als krieger.

die geißel-todesritter sind gefallene helden, am ehesten paladine, die sich freiwillig in den dienst des lichkönigs gestellt haben oder aber vom lichkönig dazu "überredet" wurden (so wie saurfang z.b). sie können am leben sein oder auch tot. der lichkönig übergab ihnen im austausch für ihre seele und ihre loyalität dafür einen (geringen) teil seiner macht, sowie die aussicht auf unsterblichkeit. 


das die verlassenen todesritter haben, ist eher eine spieltechnische angelegenheit


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich das also richtig verstehe, sind unsere Todesritter "Arthas persönliche Todesritter", zumindest waren sie das einmal gewesen, bevor sie sich befreit haben. Außerdem sind sie dadurch entstanden, dass sie ihre Seele verloren haben (oh je, was ein Deutsch).

Ähm, aber die Todesritter, die man so im Spiel trifft, wirken zwar sehr grantig (einer meiner Lieblingssprüche: Lasst mich in Ruhe!), aber nicht gerade seelenlos.

Darüber ist aber eher nichts bekannt, oder?


----------



## Benon (6. Juli 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ähm, aber die Todesritter, die man so im Spiel trifft, wirken zwar sehr grantig (einer meiner Lieblingssprüche: Lasst mich in Ruhe!), aber nicht gerade seelenlos.
> 
> Darüber ist aber eher nichts bekannt, oder?



Wie wirkt man denn Seelenlos? Wie genau zeigt sich das?

Klingt jetzt nach ner doofen Frage aber hast du dich das selbst schonmal gefragt?


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Juli 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Wie wirkt man denn Seelenlos? Wie genau zeigt sich das?
> 
> Klingt jetzt nach ner doofen Frage aber hast du dich das selbst schonmal gefragt?


Arthas selbst ist als Todesritter in Warcraft 3 seelenlos und unglaublich Grantig. ("Und du glaubst mir befehle erteilen zu können" "Lasst mich in Ruhe" usw)


----------



## Benon (6. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Arthas selbst ist als Todesritter in Warcraft 3 seelenlos und unglaublich Grantig. ("Und du glaubst mir befehle erteilen zu können" "Lasst mich in Ruhe" usw)



Aber Littletal schreibt ja das die Dks schlecht gelaunt sind "Lasst mich in Ruhe". 

Genau das Beispiel hast du ja auch gerade genommen, aber Littletal meinte ja das Seelenlos anders sein muss als nur grantig.


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2011)

Seelenlos heißt für mich, keine Gefühle mehr zu haben. Der Person ist alles gleichgültig und sie handelt überhaupt nicht, es sei denn, sie bekommt Befehle.

Die Todesritter wirken mir viel zu lebhaft, um seelenlos zu sein.


----------



## Benon (6. Juli 2011)

anfangs waren Todesritter auch noch genau so wie du es beschrieben hast, nachdem sie herausfanden das Arthas sie missbraucht mehr "Lebendig".
Vieleicht hat es etwas mit der Schlacht an der Schalachroten Kapelle zu tun, ich weiß es leider nicht genau =(


----------



## White_Sky (6. Juli 2011)

"Seelenlos" sind die heutigen Todesritter eigentlich nicht. Im Gegenteil, sie haben bei der Schlacht an der Kapelle gegen Tirion ihre Seele zurückerhalten (oder besser gesagt, ihren freien Willen). Während man in den Quests der Todesritter Zivilisten u.ä. abschlachtet, ist man gedankenkontrolliert vom Lichkönig. Man hatte in diesen Zeitpunkt keinen freien Willen. Im Grunde waren die ganzen Todesritter aus Archerus nur Kanonenfutter um Tirion rauszulocken (so wie ich das verstanden hab). Aber wegen der Nekromantie, die ihren Körper hält und ihre positiven Gefühle unterdrückt, die Runenklinge, die sie zum Töten zwingt, den Genozid, den sie gegen ihren Willen begangen hatten und den Schock ein Monster dieser Welt zu sein, verleiht ihnen eine etwas instabile Psyche. Deswegen sind sie so bösartig.


----------



## Marcion (6. Juli 2011)

ob seelenlos oder nicht... tatsache ist, das sie die schlimmsten greueltaten völlig emotionslos durchführen. sie sind die vollkommenen krieger, die keine reue, mitleid oder dergleichen empfinden, solange sie unter der herrschaft des lichkönigs standen. aber sie sind deswegen nicht bösartig, wie mancher hier meint. es ist ihnen einfach nur egal, was sie wie tun. 

noch vor der schlacht an der kapelle des hoffnungsvollen lichts (nicht scharlachrote karpelle    ) wird ihnen aber klar, was sie eigentlich anrichten und welches leid sie verursachen. beim showdown kommt dann eben heraus, das sie von ihrem meister verraten wurden.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juli 2011)

Todesritter haben eine gefährliche Seite. Denn sie WOLLEn immer zu kämpfen, sie brauchen den Blutrausch. Sie sehen sich ständig nach Konflikten und Kämpfen. Wenn das jemand nicht glaubt, dann mache ich mich an die Arbeit und suche den bestätigenden Bluepost dazu heraus.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (7. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern White_Sky und Marcion nur anschließen:

Todesritter können, durch Nekromantie am Leben gehaltene, Körper oder auch noch Lebende sein. Die Sache mit der Nekromantie hat natürlich ihren Preis (müsste das von Meneleus01 sein), der, wenn er nicht erfüllt wird, irgendwann zum nachlassen der Magie führt und somit zum endgültigen Tod. 
Todesritter dabei als Seelenlos zu bezeichnen finde ich sehr Kritisch, weil das erstmal die Frage aufwirft, was überhaupt die Seele ist, wie die Seele aussieht, was alles damit zusammenhängt, was sie macht und und und, da find ich White_Skys Ausführung am treffensten: Todesritter sind von vielen Faktoren beeinflusst, was ihnen eine Instabile Psyche gibt und ihnen ist einfach alles Egal, sie töten jemanden, egal, sie sehen einen Sterbenden, dem sie helfen könnten, egal etc. 

Todesritter sind, wie ich finde, aus rein rollenspielerischer Perspektive einfach nicht spielbar, erst recht nicht, wenn man sie auch als richtige Todesritter spielen will, denn dann heißt es in der Regel "I don't give a fuck" oder "Du rempelst mich an? Du beleidigst mich, in dem du mich derart missachtest und mir förmlich ins Gesichtspuckst? Alles klar, dafür stirbst du um deinen Frevel zu bezahlen!" Man kann mit einem Todesritter im RP also eigentlich nichts anderes machen als andere Spieler zu ignorieren oder ihnen die Kehle aufzuschneiden, was in der Regel zu einem schnellen ableben des Todesritters führt (Soweit zu meiner Theorie, die ich jetzt einfach mal in den Raum schmeiße, um mich ggf. eines besseren belehren zu lassen). 

Der Todesritter ist, meiner Meinung nach, einfach viel zu undefiniert von Blizzard her. Man weißt bei der Untotenfraktion nicht, in wie weit sie untot sind, wie genau das mit dem "Aufladen" der Magie von statten geht, ob das ein Blutrausch sein muss oder ob die vielleicht auch Blut trinken können (Für Möglich halte ich es) und bei den Lebenen weiß man nicht, ob sie irgendwann nicht auch untot werden, schwächer sind, als die Untoten oder irgendwie irgendwann dann mal an Altersschwäche sterben. (Vielleicht gibt es auf die Punkte auch Antworten oder Definitionen/Richtlinien, ich kenn keine.)

Als letzten Punkt hab ich da noch die Generationen, die ich gern nochmal grob anhaun möchte:
1. Generation: Geschaffen von Gul'dan, indem er die Seelen seiner Ork-Hexenmeister in die Leichen der Krieger Sturmwinds (Oder allgemein menschlicher Soldaten) speisste und somit völlig abgefahrene Nekromanten schuff, die zum einen über enorme Magische Fähigkeiten und zum anderen über eine ziemlich hohe Intelligenz verfügten.
2. Generation: Im Grunde die Fraktion, die uns Spielern vor ein paar Jahren in Form der neuen Heldenklasse an den Kopf geworfen wurde. Diese Todesritter zeichnen sich eben dadurch aus, dass sie völlig verdorben, Geistig völlig im Eimer und im Grunde ziemlich miese Marionetten sind, die zum einen eben Körperlich einiges auf dem Kasten haben und gleichzeitig durch diese Runenmagie auch noch Zaubern können. (Wobei auch hier wieder die Frage ist, wie genau das Aussieht, vielleicht irre ich mich auch und erzähl hier Blödsinn, aber so habe ich die Klasse bisher verstanden)

Ich bitte, zur Kontrolle meines eigenen Wissens, um Antworten. Sollte es keine Einwände geben darf dies gern als Zusammenfassung der letzten Posts gewertet oder übergangen werden.


----------



## Alphajaeger (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich zu den Generationen nach was dazufügen darf: Wers nochnicht wusste, Teron Blutschatten (einer von den Bossen im Black Temple) war der erste Todesritter der (alten) Horde. Und vor dem Kampf schreit er ja "Das Rad des Todes hat sich so oft für mich gedreht." und beim Ableben "And the wheel.... spins once..... again!" (Sorry aber auf Englisch find ichs viel besser ) Diese Aussagen bringen wieder die Frage ob Todesritter tot, untot oder lebendig sind. Ich würde sie alle als untot einkategorieren, weil: Die erste Generation waren tot und wurden mit den Seelen von den Hexern "wiederbelebt". Die neuen wurden von Arthas umgeboxt, und wiederbelebt. So wie die Standard-Untoten auch gekillt und gerezzt wurden. 
Spieltechnisch mag ich Todesritter nicht. Ich denke Blizzard war einfach zu faul dem Schattenjäger als alternative Klasse zu programmieren, "stattdessen haben sie einfach alte Zauber mit neuen Animationen verwendet." (Zitat: Krustnkaese ---> YouTube)


----------



## Littletall (7. Juli 2011)

Zumindest, was die Runen der DKs angeht, erfährt man ingame etwas darüber.

Wenn man nämlich als Hordencharakter in Nordend in die Drachenöde geht, wird man im Laufe des Questens zu Koltira Todesweber geschickt (das ist der Blutelfen-Todesritter, der auch auf dem Schiff der Horde in Eiskrone rumsteht. Thassarian's Gegenstück ^^). Der möchte, bevor er hilft, erstmal was von uns haben. Nämlich, dass wir die Zutaten seiner Runen auffüllen.

Das ganze Zeug wird gesammelt durch Geister und Elementare.

Erinner mich leider nicht mehr genau an den Namen der Questtexte.

Übrigens, ich finds interessant, was für eine Diskussion über die Todesritter losgetreten worden ist ^^ Aber das ist ja auch der Sinn dieses Threads.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juli 2011)

Blizzard hat mal irgendwo gesagt/geschrieben, daß Todesritter untot sind und nur wegen spielmechanischen Gründen in WoW nicht als Untote kategorisiert sind.

Untote /also die Rasse) Todesritter gibts wohl nur, weils sonst die einzigste Rasse ohne Heldenklasse wäre.


----------



## White_Sky (7. Juli 2011)

Hmm..
Da gibt es noch Thassarian und Koltira und Ersteres hat ja, so viel ich weiß, 'Liebe' und 'Mitgefühl' für seine ..Familie(?) ..Schwester(?) und Soldaten(?) gespürt. Während Koltira in den westlichen Pestländern nur so getan hat, als würde er versuchen Andorhal zu erobern und dafür von Sylvanas bestraft wurde/wird.

Sind die Archerus-Todesritter eigentlich nicht ("ungewöhnlich") Untot? Bzw. "besondere" Untote (z.B. Haut fällt nicht von den Knochen)? Und wurden die nicht "Todesritter der dritten Generation" genannt? :-/


----------



## Alux (7. Juli 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hmm..
> Während Koltira in den westlichen Pestländern nur so getan hat, als würde er versuchen Andorhal zu erobern und dafür von Sylvanas bestraft wurde/wird.



Was genau passiert da?


----------



## Marcion (7. Juli 2011)

wie gesagt... todesritter können untot oder noch am leben sein, arthas als oberster todesritter hat ja am schluss von wc 3 auch noch gelebt. wobei die meisten wahrscheinlich wirklich auf einem sehr schmalen grat zwischen tot und lebendig wandern...



Alux schrieb:


> Was genau passiert da?



die allianz und die horden kämpfen nach dem tod von arthas um die ruinen von andorhal, die immer noch unter kontrolle der geißel steht. auf seiten der allianz steht Thassarian, die horde wird von Koltira Todesweber angeführt. nachdem die untoten besiegt wurden, schließen die beiden aufgrund ihrer freundschaft einen waffenstillstand. 

Thassarians leute halten sich aber nicht daran und greifen die verlassenen an, die den angriff aber zurückschlagen können. daraufhin zieht sich die allianz zurück und die horde übernimmt die kontrolle. 

Sylvannas, die das ganze verdeckt beobachtet hat, konfrontiert Koltira mit dem (in ihren augen) verrat und lässt ihn abführen, um ihm mal so richtig den kopf zu waschen.


----------



## Alphajaeger (7. Juli 2011)

Frage: Warum werden Todesritter als Heldenklasse bezeichnet und alle anderen nicht? Ich mein was haben Todesritter was zB ein Jäger oder ein Magier nicht hat.


----------



## Marcion (7. Juli 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Frage: Warum werden Todesritter als Heldenklasse bezeichnet und alle anderen nicht? Ich mein was haben Todesritter was zB ein Jäger oder ein Magier nicht hat.



sie starten mit lvl 55, kriegen blaues equip während ihrer startquests, sie hatten/haben als einzige eine "kombination" zwischen der energie-mechanik (runen) und wut-mechanik (runenmacht), "neue heldenklasse" klingt besser als nur "neue klasse"... suchs dir aus   

genau genommen sind aber alle klassen heldenklassen, weil alle spieler helden sind


----------



## Calthras2 (7. Juli 2011)

Was denkt ihr wo versteckt sich Todesschwinge bzw. wo könnte der Kampf gegen ihn stattfinden?
Schattenhochland? Wäre möglich 
Tiefenheim wohl eher nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Marcion (7. Juli 2011)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wo versteckt sich Todesschwinge bzw. wo könnte der Kampf gegen ihn stattfinden?
> Schattenhochland? Wäre möglich
> Tiefenheim wohl eher nicht mehr ^^


 drachen haben ja ein vorliebe für höhlen... und deathwing braucht eine große höhle


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2011)

Wo genau hält sich Maiev im Moment auf? Nachdem Illidan getötet wurde, hat man nichts mehr von ihr gehört. Sollte sie nicht gerade jetzt im Krieg auf Azeroth dienen?


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2011)

maiev ist, laut geschichte und was man sonst noch weiß, nach dem kampf gegen illidan verschwunden/tot. der fight an sich war ja nicht ganz eindeutig. jedenfalls, wenn, dann ist ihre aufgabe erfüllt und sie kann in ruhe ihren frieden finden. mit der aktuellen story, als wächterin über den kerker hat sie garnichts zu tun. 
und als heldin hat sie im aktuellen kampf garnichts zu suchen. ob tot oder lebendig stelle ich mir sie atm eher als geringen npc im vergleich zu malfurion usw vor. also am ende wunschdenken und ein tropfen auf den heßen stein. mal abgesehen davon , dass die idee total bekloppt ist laut lore.


zu deathwing. ich denke mal der kampf wird hoffentlich extrem episch. ich stelle mir eher einen kampf über mehrere phasen vor alá malygos mit drachen, per pedes usw. und dabei eben eher auf freiem feld quer über das land selbst.


----------



## Marcion (8. Juli 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo genau hält sich Maiev im Moment auf? Nachdem Illidan getötet wurde, hat man nichts mehr von ihr gehört. Sollte sie nicht gerade jetzt im Krieg auf Azeroth dienen?



da ihr einziger lebensinhalt darin bestand, illidan zur strecke zu bringen, denk ich auch, das wir von maiev nicht mehr viel hören werden. möglicherweise befindet sie sich grad auf einem selbstfindungstrip. das sie tot ist, glaub ich nicht, da sie ja eine ziemlich gute kämpferin ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Juli 2011)

Man rekrutiert ja die Schattenwächter im Verlauf der Feuerlandeinvasion. Gehört Maiev nicht zu dieser ich sag mal Kaste? Wenn ja, sollte sie doch ein ziemlich hohes Tier bei denen sein.


Andere Frage:
Wird irgendwo erklärt, wie Nozdormu bei der Rettung von Norddrassil anwesend sein kann? Ich bin noch auf dem Stand, daß er in der Zeit verschwunden sei.


----------



## Dexis (8. Juli 2011)

Aun schrieb:


> zu deathwing. ich denke mal der kampf wird hoffentlich extrem episch. ich stelle mir eher einen kampf über mehrere phasen vor alá malygos mit drachen, per pedes usw. und dabei eben eher auf freiem feld quer über das land selbst.


Man kann hier einfach einen Endkampf mit allen besonderen Figuren aus dem aktuellen Inhalt erwarten, dafür ist die Geschichte einfach zu sehr in alle Bereiche Azeroths verstrickt. Vielleicht bekommt man für jede Phase des Kampfes einen der Drachenaspekte zu Seite gestellt, vielleicht noch eine Phase mit Thrall und den Erdelementen (sozusagen als Aufstand gegen den alten Aspekt der Erde) und zum Schluss alle gegen einen. Der Kampf würde dabei in einer magischen Höhle stattfinden, die ihre Umgebung entsprechend der jeweiligen Phase bzw. Aspektunterstützung ändert.
Das wäre doch mal was Interessantes


----------



## Marcion (8. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Man rekrutiert ja die Schattenwächter im Verlauf der Feuerlandeinvasion. Gehört Maiev nicht zu dieser ich sag mal Kaste? Wenn ja, sollte sie doch ein ziemlich hohes Tier bei denen sein.



Wächter (englisch Warden) stellen die Elite unter den Behütern (enlisch Watchers) da. Diese wiederum haben die aufgabe, die gefängnisse der nachtelfen zu bewachen. Die Schattenwächter sind z.b dafür zuständig, ein auge auf fandral hirschhaupt zu haben. 

Maiev hatte die aufgabe, auf illidan aufzupassen und hat das auch über tausende von jahren gemacht. nachdem er aber jetzt tot ist, ist sie eigentlich arbeitslos. 



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wird irgendwo erklärt, wie Nozdormu bei der Rettung von Norddrassil anwesend sein kann? Ich bin noch auf dem Stand, daß er in der Zeit verschwunden sei.



da er die macht über die zeit selbst hat, kann er auftauchen und verschwinden, wie es ihm passt. was er in der zwischenzeit genau getan hat, weiß niemand so genau, man weiß nur, unter anderem aus den quests am bronzenen drachenschrein in northrend, das er den ewigen drachenschwarm bekämpft. wenn man ihn am hyial anspricht, wirkt er nur sehr geschwächt und abgekämpft. 

ob es sich dabei um eine vergangene, gegenwärtige oder zukünftige version von nozdormu handelt, wäre in meinen augen die interessantere frage


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich sehe das mit Maiev anders. Sie ist doch trotz allen noch Mitglied der Schattenwächter? Sie hatte diese doch schließlich unter ihrem Kommando.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Juli 2011)

Bisher konnte man durch mehreren Quests von Classic bis WotLk herausfinden, daß der Bronzene Drachenschwarm geschwächt und führungslos agiert, da der Aspekt der Zeit in der Zeit verschollen sei und keiner der bronzenen Drachen weiß was mit ihm ist.

Deshalb werden auch Sterbliche gebeten beim Kampf gegen den Ewigen Drachenschwarm zu helfen. Wenn Nozdormu jeder Zeit in der Lage gewesen wäre sich frei zu bewegen, warum sollte er seinen eigenen Schwarm im Stich lassen?

Er muß irgendwie daran gehindert worden sein und wie er sich befreien konnte ist mir nichts drüber bekannt.


----------



## Alux (8. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> die allianz und die horden kämpfen nach dem tod von arthas um die ruinen von andorhal, die immer noch unter kontrolle der geißel steht.



nach Arthas Tod hat doch Bolvar die Geißel übernommen, damit diese nicht durchdreht. könnte er nicht einfach die Geißel zurückrufen und irgendwo in eiskrone parken?


----------



## Littletall (8. Juli 2011)

Nochmal zu Todesschwinge (oder Deathwing, wenn es euch lieber ist).

Der versteckt sich momentan nirgendwo, sondern fliegt übers Land und speit ab und zu einen Feuerstrahl aus, der sämtliche Player in dem Gebiet tötet. Ist mir schon ein paarmal im Schattenhochland passiert, aber er kann wohl in jedem Gebiet, das von Cata betroffen ist, auftauchen (dafür gibts sogar einen Erfolg).


----------



## Marcion (8. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Bisher konnte man durch mehreren Quests von Classic bis WotLk herausfinden, daß der Bronzene Drachenschwarm geschwächt und führungslos agiert, da der Aspekt der Zeit in der Zeit verschollen sei und keiner der bronzenen Drachen weiß was mit ihm ist.
> 
> Deshalb werden auch Sterbliche gebeten beim Kampf gegen den Ewigen Drachenschwarm zu helfen. Wenn Nozdormu jeder Zeit in der Lage gewesen wäre sich frei zu bewegen, warum sollte er seinen eigenen Schwarm im Stich lassen?
> 
> Er muß irgendwie daran gehindert worden sein und wie er sich befreien konnte ist mir nichts drüber bekannt.



oder er hat eine größere bedrohung untersucht/bekämpft, und uns spielern die "kleinen" krisen überlassen. 

während der führung durch die höhlen der zeit wird erklärt, das sich nozdormu nur mit den schwersten änderungen in der zeitlinie beschäftigt, und sich sonst aus den affairen der sterblichen raushält.

kleine störungen werden von den hütern der zeit bearbeitet. unsere hilfe brauchen sie vielleicht, weil sie sonst zu wenige sind, um alle schlachten gleichzeitig zu schlagen. 

du darfst auch nicht vergessen, das es sich die bronzenen drachen nicht leisten können, zuviele ihres schwarms zu verlieren, weil sonst keiner mehr die zeit bewachen kann.


zu dem geißelthema: 

in der zeit zwischen arthas' tod und der "machtübernahme" von bolvar sind sicher viele der untoten frei gekommen, ähnlich wie die verlassenen. einige mächtige lichs oder todesritter haben dabei sicher die niederen untoten wie ghule und skelette unter ihre kontrolle gebracht. und bolvar ist bestimmt nicht so mächtig wie arthas, der ja die verlassenen auch nicht mehr unter seine kontrolle bekommen konnte.


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> 3) zwei götter wurden bereits erledigt, einer kommt in cata. die genaue zahl ist unbekannt, es werden aber 5 angenommen (zumindest hab ich diese zahl gefunden), bleiben nur noch 2, die wir noch nicht kennen.



Alte Götter sind a) unsterblich (offizielle Lore laut Homapge, nur Teile ihrer körperlichen Manifestierungen sind zerstörbar so wie eben C'thuns Augen oder Yogg'Sarons Mäuler) und b) wenn sie doch zu töten sind (wie es die Titanen gekonnt hätten) würde ihr Tod das Ende Azeroths bedeuten, da sie den Planeten in den Jahrmillionen ihrer Herrschaft so durchwachsen haben, dass sie quasi der Planet sind...




Marcion schrieb:


> zu dem geißelthema:
> 
> in der zeit zwischen arthas' tod und der "machtübernahme" von bolvar sind sicher viele der untoten frei gekommen, ähnlich wie die verlassenen. einige mächtige lichs oder todesritter haben dabei sicher die niederen untoten wie ghule und skelette unter ihre kontrolle gebracht. und bolvar ist bestimmt nicht so mächtig wie arthas, der ja die verlassenen auch nicht mehr unter seine kontrolle bekommen konnte.



Genau das...so wird das auch ingame in einigen Quests erklärt...Arthas ist tot, damit seine Kontrolle über die "intelligenten" Wesen der Geißel (also Lichs, Unterkönige der Neruber, Todesrittert etc.) weg und Bolvar übernimmt zwar die Bürde des Lichkönigs, friert sich aber sicherheitshalber ein, also "schläft", so wie Arthas es in der Zeit bis WotLk getan hat (welcher aber die Führung der Geißel in Azeroth in der Zeit seinem Stellvertreter Kelt'thuzad überlassen hat), um nicht vielleicht doch den Weg des Bösen einzuschlagen, hat aber keinen "Stellvertreter". Da Bolvar eben schläft ist seine Macht im weit entfernten Azeroth eingeschränkt, er hat, aufgrund der großen räumlichen Trennung, wenig Einfluss auf die untoten Horden, die nicht in Nordend verweilen und dieses Machtvakuum nutzen höhergestellten Wesen der Geißel aus um ihre eigenen Pläne zu vervolgen


----------



## Frostwyrmer (12. Juli 2011)

Tach ihr Lorekenner! Ich will hier mal ne ganz andere Frage in den Raum werfen *padoing*

Es geht mir um den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen. Seit 2 Tagen ist dieses epische Mount endlich meins. Nun wollte ich mal wissen, woher das Teil kommt und ob es sich von den anderen Protodrachen (welche als primitive Bestien beschrieben werden) abhebt. Dies Begründe ich durch die Tatsache, dass der Zeitverlorene Protodrache durch die Zeit reisen kann, was meiner Meinung nach von erheblicher Inteligenz zeugt!

Danke für die Antworten!^^


----------



## Hexer1975 (12. Juli 2011)

Aun schrieb:


> maiev ist, laut geschichte und was man sonst noch weiß, nach dem kampf gegen illidan verschwunden/tot. der fight an sich war ja nicht ganz eindeutig. jedenfalls, wenn, dann ist ihre aufgabe erfüllt und sie kann in ruhe ihren frieden finden. mit der aktuellen story, als wächterin über den kerker hat sie garnichts zu tun.
> und als heldin hat sie im aktuellen kampf garnichts zu suchen. ob tot oder lebendig stelle ich mir sie atm eher als geringen npc im vergleich zu malfurion usw vor. also am ende wunschdenken und ein tropfen auf den heßen stein. mal abgesehen davon , dass die idee total bekloppt ist laut lore.
> 
> ...



Also Maiev dürfte nicht tot sein. Sie wird auf dem aktuellen Ladebildschirm der BC-Gegenden abgebildet und dürfte wohl in Zukunft noch eine Rolle spielen. 
Vielleicht unterstützt sie ja Turalyon und sie versuchen Alleria Windläufer zu finden. Blizzard hat ja schon angedeutet, das es in Zukunft zu einem Wiedersehen der Windläufer-Familie kommen kann/wird.

Mich würde in dem Zusammenhang mal interessieren, ob Vereesa weiß, wie es Sylvanas ergangen ist und was sie so treibt!?!
Aktuell gibt es ja vor Zul'Aman ein kleines Mini-Event, wo Vereesa Truppen vom Silberbund anführt und es zu Spannungen kommen könnte, da der Anführer der Blutelfen-Einheit die Befehle des Regenten von Silbermond verweigert.


----------



## Manaori (12. Juli 2011)

In einem der Bücher.... entweder der Tag des Drachen oder Die Nacht des Drachen wird erwähnt, dass Vereesa über Silvanas' Schicksal b escheid weiß. Sie denkt da mit ziemlicher Verbitterung und Trauer dran, was jedoch wohl irgendwo verständlich ist. 

Das Event kannte ich gar nicht. Ist das einfach außerhalb von Zul' Aman?

Zum Protodrachen, das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist, dass er ein Mischling ist aus einem normalen Protodrachen und einem Bronzedrachen. Vielleicht hat sich da ein niederes Mitglied der Bronzenen mal verguckt oder so?


----------



## Marcion (12. Juli 2011)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Tach ihr Lorekenner! Ich will hier mal ne ganz andere Frage in den Raum werfen *padoing*
> 
> Es geht mir um den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen. Seit 2 Tagen ist dieses epische Mount endlich meins. Nun wollte ich mal wissen, woher das Teil kommt und ob es sich von den anderen Protodrachen (welche als primitive Bestien beschrieben werden) abhebt. Dies Begründe ich durch die Tatsache, dass der Zeitverlorene Protodrache durch die Zeit reisen kann, was meiner Meinung nach von erheblicher Inteligenz zeugt!
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!^^



also loretechnisch schauts mit protodrachen so aus:

sie sind die vorstufe zu den heutigen "normalen" drachen. aus Galakrond, einem wirklich gewaltigen protodrachen, dessen skelett man in der drachenöde finden kann, erschufen die titanen die aspekte und verliehen ihnen ihre jeweiligen fähigkeiten.

die protodrachen sind also lebende relikte aus der zeit vor den titanen, die aber nicht über die fähigkeiten der entsprechenden drachenschwärme (in dem fall bronze) verfügen. und wirklich intelligent sind die viecher auch nicht


----------



## Hexer1975 (12. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> In einem der Bücher.... entweder der Tag des Drachen oder Die Nacht des Drachen wird erwähnt, dass Vereesa über Silvanas' Schicksal b escheid weiß. Sie denkt da mit ziemlicher Verbitterung und Trauer dran, was jedoch wohl irgendwo verständlich ist.
> 
> Das Event kannte ich gar nicht. Ist das einfach außerhalb von Zul' Aman?
> ...



Ja, ist halt so ein typisches Mini-Event. Dort steht halt ein Trupp der Blutelfen von Silbermond und ein Trupp vom Silberbund, angeführt von Vereesa, die dort mit Vol'jin über Zul'Aman reden. Habe ich zufällig gesehen, als ich mit einem Allianzler beim Sonnenwendfest in Silbermond die Flamme klauen wollte und halt bei ZA zwischengelandet bin. Das Gebiet vor Zul'Aman dürfte auch mit 4.2 umgestaltet worden sein, was die wenigsten wohl mitbekommen haben, "dank" Dungeonbrowser.


----------



## _Raziel_ (12. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> während der führung durch die höhlen der zeit wird erklärt, das sich nozdormu nur mit den schwersten änderungen in der zeitlinie beschäftigt, und sich sonst aus den affairen der sterblichen raushält.


Innerhalb des bronzenen Drachenschwarms haben sich drei Lager entwickelt:

Brut von Nozdormu
Wächter der Sande
Hüter der Zeit
Diese drei Zugehörigkeiten haben sich auf eine Sache spezialisiert.

Während die Brut von Nozdormu unter der Führung von Anachronos die aktuelle Zeitlinie (eigentlich ja nicht mehr, seit AQ vorbei is) gegen die korrumpierten Silithiden im Auge behält, so beschäftigen sich die Wächter der Sande um vergangene Zeiten wie bspw. dem Kampf um Mount Hyjal gegen Archimonde. 
Die Führung der Wächter der Sande hat Soridormi, die Gefährtin von Nozdormu, übernommen.
Die Hüter der Zeit hingegen greifen direkt in Zeitlinien ein, da sie einen neuen Widersacher, den Ewigen Drachenschwarm, bekämpfen. Diesem ist nämlich auch möglich, in der Zeit zu reisen und will somit einige Dinge ändern. Von wem, oder wodurch dieser Drachenschwarm entstand ist nicht bekannt.

Nun aber zu Nozdormu. Wie bereits gesagt, mischt dieser Drache sich nur in extreme Zeitbrüche ein. Sein grösster Segen, aber zugleich sein Fluch besteht nämlich darin, zu wissen wie alles endet. Er weiss bereits wann und wie er sterben wird. Leider ist dieser Aspekt aber unmittelbar mit der Zeitlinie verschmolzen und so kann und muss er diese zu jenem Ende bringen, dass er sieht.

Das er nun plötzlich bei der Thrall Quest auftaucht, kann nur bedeuten, dass diese Ereignis zu einem Schlüsselereignis in der Zeitlinie gehört. Da er es nicht verhindert, deutet alles darauf hin, dass das Resultat genau so herbeigeführt werden musste. Ich will nicht zuviel Spoilern.

Ps'
Gerüchten zufolge ist Nozdormu gleichzeitig auch der Führer des ewigen Drachenschwarms. Ob sich das bestätigt oder als Finte erweist ist fraglich, da es nur Spekulationen sind.
Meiner Meinung nach, würde es dann Sinn machen, wenn er das Ende nicht so erleben möchte, wie es bestimmt ist. Wer würde nicht versuchen, sein Schicksal zu ändern, wenn es negativ wäre.
Aber wie gesagt; Das ist nur eine Spekulation!


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2011)

Das Nozdormu der Anführer des Ewigen Drachenschwarms ist, ist ein interessanter Ansatz.

Wenn man sich vorstellt, daß man alles, sogar seinen eigenen Tod, vorher schon kennt, dann kan das einen ziemlich ins Grübeln bringen. Das könnte  zu inneren Konflikten bis hin zu Schizophrenie, quasi zum Wahnsinn führen, wodurch er nicht mehr weiter die Zeitlinie schützt, sondern versucht sie zum, seiner meinung nach, Besseren zu ändern.

Das ein Aspekt durch seine Aufgabe dem Wahnsinn verfällt ist zwar durch Nelthrion und Malygos schon etwas abgedroschen, klingt insgesamtaber recht stimmig.

Ich bin gespannt was sich da noch entwickelt.


----------



## Marcion (12. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> ...



es könnte ja auch ein zukünftiger nozdormu versuchen, die zeitlinie zu ändern, weil in seiner zukunft alles den bach runtergeht. der nozdormu der gegenwart kann das natürlich nicht zulassen -> die storytechnischen möglichkeiten, wie man das ausbaut, wären wirklich genial, und voller widersprüche


----------



## Problembeere (12. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das ein Aspekt durch seine Aufgabe dem Wahnsinn verfällt ist zwar durch Nelthrion und Malygos schon etwas abgedroschen, klingt insgesamtaber recht stimmig.



Ich sag nur eins SARGERAS. Der ist ja wohl das Paradebeispiel.
Außerdem ist Neltharion nicht aus seiner Aufgabe heraus verrückt geworden, sondern weil die Alten Götter ihn korrumpiert haben.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das ein Aspekt durch seine Aufgabe dem Wahnsinn verfällt ist zwar durch Nelthrion und Malygos schon etwas abgedroschen, klingt insgesamtaber recht stimmig.



Malygos ist auch nicht wegen seiner Aufgabe durchgedreht, sondern weil Deathwing fast den gesamten Blauen Drachenschwarm vernichtet hat.


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Malygos ist auch nicht wegen seiner Aufgabe durchgedreht, sondern weil Deathwing gast den gesamten Blauen Drachenschwarm vernichtet hat.



Naja nicht unbedingt. Der heutige oder besser gesagt, der WotLK-Malygos hat bemerkt, dass die Sterblichen zu unverantwortlich mit der Arkane Magie umgehen und wollte das Problem mit der Radikalkur beseitigen. Aber in den Gedanken, etwas Gutes für die Zukunft zu tun, hätte er Azeroth in eine zweite Scherbenwelt verwandelt (er fokussierte die Leylinien in den Nexus und leitete die weiter in den wirbelnden Nether(?)). Der rote Drachenschwarm wollte es verhindern und somit entstand der Nexus-Krieg. Da hat Hosenschisser nicht ganz unrecht mit der Aufgabe.

EDIT: Ich denke, dass der ewige Drachenschwarm von Nozdormu selbst erschaffen wurde.


----------



## Manaori (12. Juli 2011)

Meines Wissens nach hat der Rote Schwarm deshalb eingegriffen, weil Malygos den Kirin Tor den Krieg erklärt hat (siehe Violette Feste etc und einige Quests in der boreanischen  Tundra), und der Rote Schwarm ja versucht, alles Leben zu schützen, gegen das sich nun die eigenen Verbündeten wenden.


----------



## Elidias (12. Juli 2011)

> Ich sag nur eins SARGERAS. Der ist ja wohl das Paradebeispiel.



Also Sargeras war kein Aspekt sondern einer der Titanen. Er wurde durch die Eredar korumpiert, also auch bei ihm hatte seine eigentliche Aufgabe (nämlich für Ordnung im Universum zu sorgen) nichts damit zu tun dass er verrückt geworden ist. 
Todesschwinge wurde, laut der Bücher, aufgrund von mysteriösen Stimmen verrückt, die er hörte (wahrscheinlich auch irgendwelce Titanen)
und Malygos wurde wahnsinnig weil fast seine komplette Brut durch die Dämonen von Sargeras bzw durch Neltarions eingreifen (und dem der Drachenseele) vernichtet wurde...

Kurzum: durch seine eigentliche Aufgabe ist bisher noch niemand verrückt geworden.


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juli 2011)

Elidias schrieb:


> Also Sargeras war kein Aspekt sondern einer der Titanen. Er wurde durch die Eredar korumpiert, also auch bei ihm hatte seine eigentliche Aufgabe (nämlich für Ordnung im Universum zu sorgen) nichts damit zu tun dass er verrückt geworden ist.
> Todesschwinge wurde, laut der Bücher, aufgrund von mysteriösen Stimmen verrückt, die er hörte (wahrscheinlich auch irgendwelce Titanen)
> und Malygos wurde wahnsinnig weil fast seine komplette Brut durch die Dämonen von Sargeras bzw durch Neltarions eingreifen (und dem der Drachenseele) vernichtet wurde...
> 
> Kurzum: durch seine eigentliche Aufgabe ist bisher noch niemand verrückt geworden.



Oh Man...

1. Sargeras wurde nicht durch dir Eredar korrumpiert (das wurde geretcont), sondern änderte seine Meinung über das Universum.
2. Die mysteriösen Stimmen die Neltharion korrumpierten, waren die alten Götter.
3. Malygos Schwarm wurde von Neltharion/Todesschwinge mit der Dämonenseele ausgelöscht und Malygos wurde wahnsinnig, aber Nozdormu schickte ja die Marty Stu's Krasus/Korialstrasz und Rhonin in diese Zeit als es geschah (obwohl es gegen seine eigene Regel ist, aber auch egal) und Ersteres rettete einpaar Blaudrachen Eier und übergab sie Malygos, der dann wieder vernünftig wurde. Die Zeit in WotLK ist Malygos aber wegen der Unverantwortlichkeit der Sterblichen so bösartig.


----------



## Marcion (13. Juli 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Oh Man...
> 
> 1. Sargeras wurde nicht durch dir Eredar korrumpiert (das wurde geretcont), sondern änderte seine Meinung über das Universum.



so nicht ganz richtig... ja, er wurde nicht von den eredar korrumpiert... 

aber erst im laufe seines auftrages ist ihm quasi die erleuchtung gekommen, wie (vermeintlich) sinnlos es ist, in das chaos ordnung bringen zu wollen, wie es die titanen derzeit tun. dabei dürften die dämonen auch ein wenig mitgeholfen haben, vor allem die nathzerim, die bis dato zu den mächtigsten dämonen gehörten. jetzt hält er chaos für den natürlichsten zustand und will das universum von diesem ekelhaften zustand der ordnung befreien.


----------



## Plaigor (13. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir eben mal wieder den Untergang des Lichkönigs angesehen und dabei fiel mir auf wie düster Tirion Fordring mitlerweile erscheint als er laut denkt merkt man das er relativ scharf auf die macht des Lichkönigs is und sich den Helm unbedingt selber aufsetzten will erst auf das drängen von Fordragon setzt er diesem den Helm auf

wo genau befindet sich unser lieber Tirion momentan eigentlich also lore mäßig ... als Npc steht er ja in Nordend an jeder Ecke

und weso is der gute so zwielichtig geworden???


----------



## Hexer1975 (13. Juli 2011)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben mal wieder den Untergang des Lichkönigs angesehen und dabei fiel mir auf wie düster Tirion Fordring mitlerweile erscheint als er laut denkt merkt man das er relativ scharf auf die macht des Lichkönigs is und sich den Helm unbedingt selber aufsetzten will erst auf das drängen von Fordragon setzt er diesem den Helm auf
> 
> wo genau befindet sich unser lieber Tirion momentan eigentlich also lore mäßig ... als Npc steht er ja in Nordend an jeder Ecke
> 
> und weso is der gute so zwielichtig geworden???



Ähm, also "scharf auf die macht" war Tirion sicher nicht. Er wußte eher, was ihm erwarten würde, wenn er sich den Helm aufsetzt und wollte diese Bürde tragen, da es ja einer machen mußte. Der entstellte Bolvar Fordragon drängte sich dann auf, da sein "Leben" eh keinen Sinn mehr hat. 
Tirion führt weiter den Argentumkreuzzug an und befindet sich jetzt im neuen Hauptsitz Herdweiler in den westlichen Pestländern. 

Spannend wird auf Dauer sicher, wie er damit umgeht, das die Verlassenen Andorhal eingenommen haben und Sylvanas ein wenig "Arthas light" spielt. 

Bolvar wirkte auf mich etwas missgestimmt, welches Schicksal die roten Drachen ihm gaben. Könnte mir vorstellen, das er bzw. die Geißel, auf Dauer eine Gefahr für den Wyrmruhtempel wird.


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2011)

Mit Malygos war das Ganze so in etwa so (um da mal einen Abschluss rein zu bringen^^):

- Vor dem Verrat von Neltharion, war Malygos der "Lustige", der "Spaßmacher" unter den Aspekten, eben wie es der Natur der arkanen Magie eigentlich zu eigen ist (Zaubertricks ftw^^)
- Neltharion, der beste Freund Malygos, verriet die Aspekte, Malygos stellte sich ihm entgegen als der Verrat offrnsichtlich wurde und im Zuge dessen wurde der blaue Drachenschwarm mit nur einer Aktion des damals noch als "Drachenseele" bekannten Artefakts vollkommen ausgelöscht, woraufhin Malygos wahnsinnig wurde und verschwand (er zog sich in seine Höhle in Nordend zurück)
- Nozdormu schickt, weil sich die Zeitlinien gefährlich verändern, ein paar tausend Jahre später,seine "Personal Army" zurück und die Protagonisten wissen bereits um das Schicksal von Malygos, retten ein paar blaue Dracheneier und übergeben sie Malygos woraufhin der Drache nicht mehr völlig wahnsinnig (er kommt wieder halbwegs zu Besinnung) aber auch nicht mehr der fröhliche, spaßmachende Drache ist, sondern grüblerisch, nachdenklich, depressiv und vor allem paranoid (was später noch wichtig wird)
- Malygos befindet 10.000 Jahre später (nach Ereignis A, dem Verrat von Neltharion), dass die Sterblichen viel zu riskant mit der arkanen Magie umgehen und beschließt, diese gänzlich aus der Welt zu tilgen, damit sie keinen Schaden mehr anrichten kann und das Ganze ohne Rücksicht auf etwaige Verluste. Die Kirin Tor und auch alle anderen Magier (auch die dich nicht dem Magierbund angehören) sind damit nicht ganz so zufrieden und wollen ihre Magie nicht aufgeben, weswegen Malygos beschließt, dann eben die Magier selbst komplett auszulöschen, er plant also so etwas wie einen Genozid (in seiner paranoiden Gedankenwelt ist dies notwendig um die Welt zu retten). Dies wiederum gefällt dem roten Drachenschwarm, den Beschützern allen Lebens, nicht und Alexstrasza schickt ihre eigene "Personal Army" um Malygos aufzuhalten, was uns ja auch gelingt


----------



## Problembeere (13. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> aber erst im laufe seines auftrages ist ihm quasi die erleuchtung gekommen, wie (vermeintlich) sinnlos es ist, in das chaos ordnung bringen zu wollen, wie es die titanen derzeit tun. dabei dürften die dämonen auch ein wenig mitgeholfen haben, vor allem die nathzerim, die bis dato zu den mächtigsten dämonen gehörten. jetzt hält er chaos für den natürlichsten zustand und will das universum von diesem ekelhaften zustand der ordnung befreien.



Eben, im Laufe seiner Aufträge hat er gesehen, wie viel Zerstörung und Bösartigkeit es im Universum gibt -> er wurde depressiv und zweifelte an seiner Aufgabe. Die Nathrezim, die er ja erst mal auch besiegt hat, waren dann nur noch der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, verrückt geworden ist er aber durch die scheinbare Sinnlosigkeit davon, Ordnung schaffen zu wollen in einem Universum, dass aus sich selbst heraus immer dem Chaos zustrebt (was unseres übrigens auch tut, allerdings mehr auf physikalischer Ebene ...). Meiner Meinung nach definiert sich so das 'ich werde über meiner aufgabe verrückt', in seinem Fall eben weil sie sinnlos erscheint und er am Ende sogar glaubte, die Ordnungswut des Pantheons sei über Umwege für die Verderbtheit der Nathrezim verantwortlich.

Dass er kein Aspekt ist, ist mir übrigens bekannt, und ich hab mich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag auch nur auf das 'wahnsinnig durch eigene Aufgabe' bezogen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Juli 2011)

*Achtung Spoiler:*
*Dieser Text enthält Spoiler über eine aktuelle Questreihe (Thrall). Wer sie noch machen möchte, sollte diesen Text besser nicht lesen.*

Eigentlich gings um Nozdormu und seinem Auftauchen bei der Questreihe um Thrall beim Hyjal.



Spoiler



Warum sich die Drachenaspekte beim Baum sammelten ist klar. Sie wollten den Baum Nordrassil von seiner Korrumpiertheit heilen und zu segnen, damit dieser hilft, dass Vordringen der Schergen von Ragnaros in den Hyjal zu stoppen. Das ganze wurde dann ja vom ehemaligen Erzdruiden Fandral Hirschhaupt unterbrochen und Thrall in die 4 Elemente zerrissen, die gleichzeitig seine innere Zerrissenheit darstellen.

Nachdem wir Thall dann aber zur Besinnung gebracht haben mit Aggra's Hilfe vermählen sie die Beiden vor den Augen der Aspekte und den Beschützern des Hyjals (Malfurion & Co.)



Das interessante an der ganzen Geschichte ist doch, dass Nozdormu nicht eingegriffen hat, als Fandral auftaucht. Als Hüter des Wissens der Zeit, hätte er vorraussagen können, dass dies bei der Reinigung geschieht. Wie gesagt, Nozdormu weiss alles, selbst sein eigenes Ableben.
Und da Nozdormu nur bei schicksalsträchtigen Ereignissen erscheint und schon beim Erscheinen im Hyjal wissen musste, dass die Reinigung nicht stattfinden würde (deshalb also auch gar nicht aufzutauchen gebraucht hätte), so muss das Schicksal um Thrall und Aggra für die Zeitlinie wichtig gewesen sein.
Einige fragen nun jedoch, dass er ja überhaupt nichts getan hat und er doch blos erscheint, wenn er an der Zeitlinie etwas verändern muss. Genau das hat er aber mit seinem Erscheinen getan, denn wäre er nicht gekommen, so hätte das ganze Event ja gar nicht stattgefunden, weil einer der Aspekte gefehlt hätte...

Randnotizen:


Spoiler



An dem Event nimmt übrigens auch Kalecgos teil. Der neue Aspekt der Magie, wobei ich schade finde, dass man ihn da schon bei seinem ersten offiziellen Erscheinen begegnet, weil man für Tarecgosas Questreihe ja erstmal den Raid durchmachen müsste, Majordomus aber ja noch lebt!

Lore - Spielunstimmigkeit



Ps'
Sargeras wurde durch seine Aufgabe, dass Chaos zu zerstören verrückt. Die Nathrezim unterstehen ihm, da er sie zuvor in den Nether verbannte und erst nach seiner Verderbtheit aus ihrem Gefägniss befreit hat.
Ob die Nathrezim jedoch wirklich Loyal zu Sargeras sind ist fraglich. Die Schreckenslords haben ihre eigenen Pläne und sind wohl nicht so erfreut über die Titanen (und Sargeras ist immer noch ein Titan).

Neltharion hörte Stimmen, die ihn langsam korrumpierten. Die Stimmen (und das ist nun wirklich bekannt) sind/waren die der alten Götter, die einst von den Titanen in Azeroth eingesperrt wurden. Er wurde also nicht durch seine Aufgabe, die Erde zu beschützen verrückt, sondern durch das, was in der Erde haust.

Malygos hingegen wurde durch seine Aufgabe verrückt. Und jetzt kommts... Aber erst das zweite Mal als wir ihn vernichten mussten. Das erste Mal wurde er wegen der Ausrottung des blauen Schwarms verrückt. Das hatte mit seiner Aufgabe, die Magie zu schützen nicht das Geringste zu tun.
Als wir ihn jedoch in Nordend vernichten mussten, war er deswegen verrückt geworden, weil wir mit den arkanen Mächten zu leichtfertig umgingen. Er musste die Magie schützen, was dazu führte, dass jedes Lebewesen, dass Magie leichtfertig anwendet zu vernichten sei. Das wiederum brachte Alextrasza auf den Plan, die alle Leben beschützen muss.
Wer von den beiden als verrückt gilt, wird vom Sieger bestimmt: Malygos -> Verrückt. Obwohl er hinsichtlich der leichtfertigen Handhabung der arkanen Mächte wohl nicht ganz unrecht hatte. Sogar Algalon sah für unsere Welt ein schlimmes Schicksal vorraus, wenn wir so weitermachen.

LG

&#8364;dit:
Danke Marcion


----------



## Marcion (13. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Sogar Argaloth sah für unsere Welt ein schlimmes Schicksal vorraus, wenn wir so weitermachen.



meinst du den Grubenlord Argaloth in der Baradinfestung oder Algalon den Beobachter aus Ulduar??


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Juli 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins SARGERAS. Der ist ja wohl das Paradebeispiel.
> Außerdem ist Neltharion nicht aus seiner Aufgabe heraus verrückt geworden, sondern weil die Alten Götter ihn korrumpiert haben.



Die alten Götter trachten nach Zerstörung, Chaos, Wahnsinn usw. Also dem genauen Gegenteil dessen wofür die Titanen und das von ihnen geschaffene Azeroth stehen.

Neltharion war/ist der Aspekt der Erde. Seine ihm direkt von den Titanen gegebene Aufgabe, ist das Beschützen der Erde. Wenn nun die ganze Zeit während er seiner Aufgabe nachgeht, Stimmen in seinem Kopf ihn gebetsmühlenartig vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen, dann hat das schon direkt mit seiner Aufgabe zu tun. Ohne diese Aufgabe wäre er ja völlig uninteressant für die Alten Götter.



Alux schrieb:


> Malygos ist auch nicht wegen seiner Aufgabe durchgedreht, sondern weil Deathwing fast den gesamten Blauen Drachenschwarm vernichtet hat.



Malygos hat sich nach dem Krieg der Ahnen in Nordend versteckt und ihm war alles egal. Durch die ständige Einsamkeit, Selbstzweifel und den Verrat seines besten Freundes wurde er Stück für Stück wahnsinnig. In seinem Wahn kam er dann zu dem Schluß, daß die sterblichen Völker mit ihrer Magienutzung, die seiner Meinung nach nur den Drachen zusteht, an allem Schuld sind. Deshalb wollte er alle Sterblichen vernichten und hat durch die Umleitung der Leylinien fast den Planeten zerstört.


Irgendwie gibt es immer eine Verbindung zwischen wahnsinnigen Aspekten und deren Aufgabe.


----------



## Manaori (13. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber artet das nicht allmählich in Haarspalterei aus? Das ist wohl ne Sache die jeder ein wenig anders sieht, drum würde ich bitten, dass wir wieder zum direkten Thema zurück kehren.



Was mich interessieren würde, ist die Legendary Questreihe. Bin leider selber noch nicht weit genug, um über das Sammeln von Immerglut herauszu sein und es wird noch ne Weile dauern, aber kann mich schonmal wer zuspoilern, womit wir es in der Questreihe zu tun bekommen werden?


----------



## Littletall (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage:

Und zwar habe ich gestern die Kurzgeschichte "Der Rat der drei Hämmer" gelesen. Da kommt ja Moira, die Tochter von Magni vor, die jetzt mit einem vom Dunkeleisenklan verheiratet ist (und auch ein Kind hat).

Kam die nicht mal in ner Classic Questreihe vor? Mich würde die ganze Geschichte um sie interessieren.


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Und zwar habe ich gestern die Kurzgeschichte "Der Rat der drei Hämmer" gelesen. Da kommt ja Moira, die Tochter von Magni vor, die jetzt mit einem vom Dunkeleisenklan verheiratet ist (und auch ein Kind hat).
> 
> Kam die nicht mal in ner Classic Questreihe vor? Mich würde die ganze Geschichte um sie interessieren.



Prinzessin Moira Bronzebart war das einzige Kind von König Magni Bronzebart. Herrscher der Eisenschmiedezwerge. Sie wurde von Dagran Thaurissan, dem Imperator der Dunkleleisenzwerge entführt, in den Schwarzfelstiefen im Thronsaal gefangen gehalten und von Dagran verhext, damit sie glaubt ihn zu lieben und ihn heiratet(_und genau das ist der Inhalt der Classic-Questreihe: wir müssen Thaurissan töten, damit der Bann über Moira gebrochen und die Prinzessin befreit wird_). Zumindest behaupten das die Eisenschmiedezwerge, obwohl es objektiv wohl eher so war, dass Moira nicht wirklich mit den strengen Regeln und Erziehungmethoden ihres Vaters einverstanden war, sie deshalb weglief, bei den Dunkleleisenzwergen unterschlupf fand, sich tatsächlich in den Imperator verliebte (_worauf das Ende der Questreihe zweifellos schließen lässt, da sie uns dort zurückschickt und und behauptet wird hätten ihr Leben und das ihres ungeborenen Kindes zerstört_) und ihn deshalb auch heiratete. Nun da Magni zu Kristall geworden ist, ist sie mit ihrem kleinen Sohn, dem rechmäßigen Erben von Eisenschmiede UND des Imperiums der Dunkleleisenzwerge, nach Eisenschmiede zurückgekehrt um die Regierungsgeschäfte in Namen ihres Sohnes zu übernehmen, solange er noch nicht selbst in der Lage dazu ist. Dies löst beinahe einen Bügerkrieg aus, da sie ihre Dunkeleisenwache mitnimmt in die Stadt und sehr rigoros und brutal gegen die Zwerge vorgeht, die nicht damit einverstanden sind, dass die Dunkeleisenzwerge bzw. deren Anführerin die Führung über Eisenschmiede übernimmt (nachzulesen im Buch: Weltenbeben). Der Bürgerkrieg kann gerade noch verhindert werden und man einigt sich darauf vorläufig den Rat der 3 Hämmer als Führungsorgan der Zwerge zu installieren, mit Vertretern aller 3 Zwergenstämme Azeroths, welche gleichberechtigt stimmberechtigt sind...


----------



## Palablut (17. Juli 2011)

Heyho heyho..
Ich bin mal so frei und frag mal eine ganz andere Frage, die etwas mit Garona (Halborkin, bekannt aus "Der letzte Wächer") zu tun hat. Sie war ja in Karazhan um mit Medivh zu verhandeln wie es mit den Orks weitergeht etc... Nach dem Tod Medivhs weiß man nichts mehr über sie. Bis Cataclysm. Sie steht ja jetzt im Schattenhochland und gibt uns Quests gegen den Schattenhammerclan (glaub ich ;D). Wenn man sie anspricht meint sie nur sie wolle den Untergang von Cho'gall besiegeln. Also, warum ist sie nun böse auf Cho'gall und was hat sie in der Zeit zwischen dem Untergang Medivhs und dem jetztigen Erscheinen gemacht?

Jaja Medivh ist nicht tot oder auch doch. Darum gehts mit grad nicht.^^


----------



## BigBangKin (18. Juli 2011)

Medivh war tot und wurde durch seine Mutter wiederbelebt   

Und zu Garona: Sie hat nach dem Ableben von Medivh dem damaligen König von Sturmwind (name ist mit entfallen) geholfen gegen die Orc zu kämpfen indem sie ihm pläne und informationen der Orcs brachte, allerding hat sie ihn dann Verraten und auf dem Befehl der Orcs umgebracht (kann man in Der letzte Wächter und Strom der Dunkelheit nachlesen)
Soweit ich weiß hat sie dann später auch in Silithus oder so gegen Cho´gall gekämpf, dieser tötete aber ihrne Sohn (Medan) in der Schlacht getötet. Deswegen will sie jetzt ihn töten.

Ich hoffe ich konnt bissl Helfen und mein Wissen ist noch akktuel  

Edit: Als Gebiet für den Kampf gegen Neltharion (deathwing) würd mir die Kammer der Aspekte einfallen. In dem Krieg der Ahnen wird diese als so riesißg dargestellt das selbst Neltharion darin winzig Aussieht


----------



## Palablut (18. Juli 2011)

Aber dass Garona Llane (König von Sturmwind) verraten und getötet hat is doch nur ne Vision in Der letzte Wächter oder wird das irgendwo anders noch besiegelt, dass das stimmt?


----------



## BigBangKin (18. Juli 2011)

Palablut schrieb:


> Aber dass Garona Llane (König von Sturmwind) verraten und getötet hat is doch nur ne Vision in Der letzte Wächter oder wird das irgendwo anders noch besiegelt, dass das stimmt?


In dem Buch "Strom der Dunkelheit" erzählt Lothar dem könig von lorderon König Teneras Menethil II. wie Sturwind gefallen ist (Mord von Llane durch Garona).


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2011)

BigBangKin schrieb:


> ...



Außerdem ist Garona die Mutter vom Med'an, Medivhs Sohn....


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2011)

1. Unterstehen die Silithiden in Tanaris noch der Kontrolle eines alten Gottes? Wenn nein, welches Ziel verfolgen sie?
2. Wurden die Silithiden von C'thun erschaffen oder korrumpiert und dann kontrolliert?
3. Zählen die Blutsegelbukaniere zu den Südmeerfreibeutern?
4. Wo haben die Südmeerfreibeuter ihre Hauptbasis?
5. Wer ist ihr Anführer?
6. Was sind die Motive + wieso sind sie jedem feindlich gesonnen?


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Unterstehen die Silithiden in Tanaris noch der Kontrolle eines alten Gottes? Wenn nein, welches Ziel verfolgen sie?
> 2. Wurden die Silithiden von C'thun erschaffen oder korrumpiert und dann kontrolliert?
> 3. Zählen die Blutsegelbukaniere zu den Südmeerfreibeutern?
> 4. Wo haben die Südmeerfreibeuter ihre Hauptbasis?
> ...



ad 1) Die Silithiden unterstehen nicht mehr dem Einfluss von C'thun, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass sie ihn weiterhin als ihre Gottheit verehren
ad 2) Es gab früher 2 Reiche der Silithiden. Eines, das reich der Quiraj wurde von C'thun korrumpiert, bzw. verehrten sie ihn als ihre Gottheit, das 2. Volk sind die Neruber, welche vom Lichkönig unterworfen und wiederbelebt wurden (es gibt allerdings auch noch freie Neruber)
ad 3) Nein, vermutlich nicht. Es sind 2 unterschiedliche Piratenorganisationen
ad 4) Die Hauptbasis der Südmeerfreibeuter ist die Mast- und Schotbucht in Tanaris
ad 5) Der "Anführer" der Südmeerfreibeuter ist bisher nicht bekannt
ad 6) Es sind Piraten, die einfach jeden ausrauben um Beute zu machen, deshalb sind sie jedem feindlich gesinnt


----------



## Shelung (18. Juli 2011)

Ich weis wurde viel geklärt aber um das mit dem Bronzenen Aspekt mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen.

Er ist quasi zu Jeder Zeit an Jedem Ort...   Klingt etwas merkwürdig aber definiert seine Anwesenheit ^^  *Habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen oder so*


Das heißt das er auch jetzt noch im Krieg der Ahnen ist aber auch zur selben zeit schon einige hundert Jahre weiter oder bis kurz vor seinem tot. 



*Ja die Vermutung liegt nahe das ihm einiges an der zeit nicht passt und er seine ** Rivalen** geschaffen hat.

Allerdings finde ich das dann doof wieder die selbe leier und außerdem wie will man jemanden töten der zur keiner zeit wirklich richtig da ist und irgendwie doch 




Eins noch.  Wie kann man einfach einen neuen Drachen als Wächter eines Aspektes erwähnen? Malygos hatte teil Kräfte eines Titanen bekommen wie jeder Aspekt. 
Demnach ist ein Nachfolger gar nicht in der Lage die selbe Leistung zu erbringen...

Naja Blizz würde schon irgendwas billiges dazu schreiben ^^


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Eins noch. Wie kann man einfach einen neuen Drachen als Wächter eines Aspektes erwähnen? Malygos hatte teil Kräfte eines Titanen bekommen wie jeder Aspekt.
> Demnach ist ein Nachfolger gar nicht in der Lage die selbe Leistung zu erbringen...
> 
> Naja Blizz würde schon irgendwas billiges dazu schreiben ^^



Hast du nach und während dem Kampf gegen Malygos das "Event" mit den Rotdrachen mitbekommen? Dort wird die "Essenz" (also die "Aspektkraft" des Aspekts) von Malygos "entnommen", damit man eben einen neuen Hüter der Magie mit den dafür benötigten Kräften ausstatten kann


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Juli 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hast du nach und während dem Kampf gegen Malygos das "Event" mit den Rotdrachen mitbekommen? Dort wird die "Essenz" (also die "Aspektkraft" des Aspekts) von Malygos "entnommen", damit man eben einen neuen Hüter der Magie mit den dafür benötigten Kräften ausstatten kann


Wie Malygos zum neuen Aspekt wurde/wird?

*hust* Legendary Questreihe *hust*


----------



## Manaori (18. Juli 2011)

Da ich mit meiner Questreihe immer noch nicht weiter bin... Spoiler mich zu!  Also, über die Legendary Questreihe.


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Wie Malygos zum neuen Aspekt wurde/wird?
> 
> *hust* Legendary Questreihe *hust*



Kalecgos meinst du wohl...


----------



## Aeiouz (26. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage zu den Trollen. Laut Warcraft 3 haben diese sich der Horde bereits in den östlichen königreichen angeschlossen, ebenfalls in einem Buch (ka wie das hieß). Jedoch heißt es in WoW das sie auf ner Insel wohnten und sich der Horde anschlossen als diese vorbei kam. Kann das wer aufklären ich bin verwirrt, denn ich verstehe wenn die Bücher nicht immer so genau zur Ingame Story passen aber wenigstens bei den Spielen sollte mal ne einheitliche Story enstehen.


----------



## Kyrador (26. Juli 2011)

Die Trolle, mit denen die Horde im zweiten Krieg gegen die Menschen verbündet waren, waren die Amani-Trolle um Zul'jin (die, gegen die man in Zul'Aman kämpft). In WarCraft 2 gibt es gleich am Anfang (ich glaube, die zweite Mission) den Auftrag, ZuljJin aus einem Gefängnis der Menschen zu befreien. Nachdem aber klar wurde, dass die Horde den Krieg verlieren würde, brachen die Amani-Trolle das Bündnis und zogen sich wieder zurück in die Geisterlande...
Die Dunkelspeertrolle dagegen haben sich den Orks erst nach deren Ankunft in Kalimdor angeschlossen, da die Orks ihnen im Kampf gegen die Naga/Murlocs und die Menschen aus Kul'Tiras beistanden.


----------



## Marcion (26. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> ...



stimmt genau... man kann hier sogar noch weiter ausholen: Ursrünglich gab es zwei Troll-Großreiche, das der Amani und das der Gurubashi. Beide sind aufgrund kriegerischer Auseinandersetzungen mit anderen Völkern (Elfen, Menschen) oder innerer Konflikte zerbrochen. 

Die heutigen Amanitrolle haben natürlich dem Reich der Amani angehört, wohingegen die Dunkelspeere zu Beginn ins Reich der Gurubashi eingegliedert waren. Die Dunkelspeere waren nur ein relativ kleiner Stamm, und wurden nach dem Fall des Gurubashi-Reiches regelmäßig von größeren Stämmen attackiert und ihre Leute für Rituale missbraucht. 

Also entschieden sie sich, aus dem Schlingendorntal auf die Broken Isle (ich übersetz das mal wörtlich als Zerbrochenen Inseln) auszuwandern. Dort waren sie aber auch nicht sicher, denn wie Kyrador bereits erwähnt hat, wurden sie dort von Murlocs angegriffen, die von einer Naga-Seehexe kontrolliert wurden. Erst mithilfe der Horde konnten sie von dort fliehen und schworen deshalb Thrall die Treue.

Zurück zu den Amani: 

Während des Zweiten Krieges kontrollierte die Horde unter Krieghäuptling Doomhammer (Schicksalshammer) fast die gesamten Östlichen Königreiche (alles zwischen Schlingendorntal und Khaz Modan... eine Horrorvorstellung für jeden Allianzler   ). Das war natürlich nicht genug, und so starteten sie zunächst Angriffe auf die Länder der Zwerge, die sie bis auf Eisenschmiede selbst erobern konnten. Dabei wurde auch Grim Batol zum Stützpunkt der Horde und Alexstraszas Gefängnis. 

Da sie bei Eisenschmiede nicht weiterkamen, zogen sie weiter Richtung Lordaeron. Irgendwann stießen sie auf ein paar Waldtrolle. Doomhammer bot ihnen an, sich der Horde anzuschließen, was sie zwar zunächst ablehnten. Als sich die Hochelfen allerdings mit den Menschen verbündeten und so die "erste" Allianz gründeten, änderten die Trolle ihre Meinung. DIe Horde konnte bis zum Immersangwald vordringen, wurden aber dort vernichtend geschlagen. Danach folgten viele weitere Niederlagen, und die Allianz schaffte es, die Horde sogar aus Khaz Modan zurückzutreiben. Die Trolle waren davon natürlich nicht begeistert und verließen die Horde wieder.


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. Juli 2011)

Und wer den Trailer für Zul'Aman gesehen hat (YouTube---> "Die Götter von Zul'Aman) weiß, das Zul'jin ziehmlich angepisst war als die Horde plötzlich wieder vor Zul'Aman stand und in den hinteren Reihen die Elfen standen....


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Juli 2011)

@ Marcion

Dann lass mich mal bitte nach Deiner Signatur Dein Lehrer sein 

 Krieghäuptling Doomhammer (Schicksalshammer) -------> Doom heisst Untergang, demnach würde ich, nein ich würde es nicht aber wenn man es machen will, den Namen in "Häuptling Hammer des Untergangs" odä. übersetzen. Wobei wie schon geschrieben ich es nicht machen täte, da ich die eingedeutschten Namen meisten als mehr als peinlich empfinde...	

Ach mal so nebenbei, kann man den deutschen Klient mit nem englischen überschreiben??? 


So long


Ford


PS Zum Threadtitel: Am Anfang schuf ich Himmel und Erde xD (kleiner Scherz zum Schluss)


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

@ Fordtaurus: Auf der WoWHP kann man sich den englischen Clienten laden. Da hast du dannalles auf englisch, also Questtexte, voices, etc. Im Spielmenü kannst du dann unter Sprachen (glaube ich) zwishcen Deutsch und Englisch switchen b ei Bedarf, erfordert aber einen Neustart.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Juli 2011)

@Manaori


Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort.... werde es mal demnächst ausprobieren...

So und nochmal zum Threadthema: Am 7ten Tag machte ich Urlaub xDDD und ich sah, das es gut war!!!


So long


Ford


----------



## Derulu (26. Juli 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Krieghäuptling Doomhammer (Schicksalshammer) -------> Doom heisst Untergang, demnach würde ich, nein ich würde es nicht aber wenn man es machen will, den Namen in "Häuptling Hammer des Untergangs" odä. übersetzen. Wobei wie schon geschrieben ich es nicht machen täte, da ich die eingedeutschten Namen meisten als mehr als peinlich empfinde...



Hm...

doomVerderben {n}
Untergang {m}
Verdammung {f}
Verhängnis {n}
schlimmes Ende {n}
böses Geschick {n}
*böses Schicksal {n}
schlimmes Schicksal {n}*
Todesurteil {n} [fig.]


Was ist an der Übersetzung (immerhin ist es die offizielle Übersetzung^^) Schicksalshammer jetzt so falsch (es gibt nicht nur positives Schicksal) ? Wörter haben nicht nur eine Bedeutung^^...schau dir mal das englische Wort "set" an


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Juli 2011)

Es geht doch nur darum, daß "Doom" und englische Wörter überhaubt doch so viel cooler sind als deutsche.


----------



## Derulu (26. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum, daß "Doom" und englische Wörter überhaubt doch so viel cooler sind als deutsche.


xD nice


Auch nur für Leute deren Muttersprache nicht Englisch ist und das ist mit vielen Sprachen so, dass die Wörter in Fremdsprachen "cooler" klingen^^...warum glaubt ihr, ist Rammstein unter Amerikanern so "cool" (die sind dort beliebter wie bei uns)...sicher nicht weil sie die Musik alleine so wahnsinnig toll finden


----------



## Marcion (26. Juli 2011)

@ Fordtaurus... doom kann mehrere Bedeutungen (nette liste, danke Derulu... du hast Jüngstes Gericht vergessen, wobei diese bedeutung wahrscheinlich erst bei einem gewissen kontext zustande kommt) haben und (böses) Schicksal ist eine davon, genauso wie dein vorschlag untergang... hier wurde bei der lokalisierung aus Doomhammer eben Schicksalshammer, da musst du dich bei Blizz beschweren, nicht bei mir   

warum ich überhaupt beide aufschreibe: ich wills halt jenen leuten einfacher machen, die nicht mit den englischen originalnamen "aufgewachsen" sind oder sich loretechnisch nicht so 100% auskennenn... WoW-Althasen werden wissend lächeln, wenn ich hier Felwood, Sentinel Hill oder Blackfathom Deeps, Gorehowl etc. schreibe, die "Jungen" werden sich am kopf kratzen und sich fragen, was das eigentlich ist. personennamen sind da vll noch einfach, aber du würdest schon nach kriegshäuptling untergangshammer suchen, sofern du mehr über ihn erfahren willst.

und klar sind die englischen namen cooler... aber blizz wollte uns halt mal einen gefallen tun   


p.s: eine diskussion zur lokalisierung aus dem jahre 2006... sehr unterhaltsam

edith:
Felwood -> Teufelswald
Sentinel Hill -> Späherkuppe
Blackfathom Deeps -> Tiefschwarze Grotte
Gorehowl -> Blutschrei

mal schauen, wie du die hier übersetzen würdest


----------



## Hexer1975 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich fand einen eher nebensächlichen Hinweis in
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Cataclysm-Was-wird-mit-Thrall-geschehen-Achtung-Spoiler-835455/
sehr interessant:



> Zudem arbeite Christie Golden derzeit an einem Roman, der die Person Jaina Prachtmeer für immer verändern wird.



Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege:
1. Ihr Vater ist Tod.
2. Ihr ehemaliger "Freund" Arthas ist Tod.
3. Thrall, für den sie viel übrig hat/hatte, ist jetzt unter der "Haube".

Wie wird sie sich wohl verändern? Potential für eine psychische Krankheit bzw. Veränderung ist aufgrund ihrer Vergangenheit sicherlich gegeben.


----------



## Alphajaeger (27. Juli 2011)

Hab auch ne neue Frage:

Wofür sind/waren diese XXL-Bäume in Feralas, Ashenval, Hinterlands und Duskwood wo die Outdoor-Raidbosse vom Grünen Drachenschwarm sind? Sind das Weltenbäume? Weil aus WCIII hab ich Nordrassil anders in Erinnerung als die Bäume. Oder sind das Portale in den Smaragdgrünen Traum? Ich weiß nur das ich da ein paar mal gestorben bin als ich mich da umschauen wollte. (Grüne Drachenkrieger die man in Feralas kaum vom Boden unterscheiden kann)


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bibn mir ziemlich sicher, dass du die Bäume meinst, an denendie Portale in den Smaragdgrünen Traum sind/Waren. Dort waren zumindest früher - hab schon lang nicht mehr nachgeschaut - auch die Weltenbosse, also die korrumpierten grünen Drachen... die u.A. für die Ahn Qiraj Öffnungsquestreihe wichtig waren. 

Loremäßig waren es, so weit ich weiß, Portale, die ursprünglich von den Drachen bewacht wurden, doch inzwischen wurden die Drachen vom Albtraum korrumpiert, weshalb sie halt "böse" waren.


----------



## Alphajaeger (27. Juli 2011)

Hab nochmal 2 neue Fragen:

Die Titanen haben ja den Smaragdgrünen Traum erschaffen und den Grünen Drachen den Auftrag gegeben ihn zu bewachen.
1. Was ist da so wichtig, was kann/konnte er?

2. Korrumptieren sich in WoW eigentlich alle gegenseitig? Weil in fast jedem Gebiet/Zone/whatever ist irgendeine Macht die irgendwen korrumptiert hat.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Juli 2011)

zu 1: Der smaragdgrüne Traum ist quasi eine Sicherungskopie des von den Titanen geformten Azeroth direkt nach der Formung, ohne die Verändrungen durch Eingriffe der sterblichen Völker.

Algalon z.B. hat in Ulduar eine "Bestandsaufnahme" von Azeroth gemacht und ist zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß Azeroth "resettet" werden müsse. Eine Gruppe von Helden hat ihn daran gehindert bzw. ihn daran gehindert seine Ergebnissse den Titanen zukommen zu lassen.

zu 2: Ja, es scheint eine Menge finsterer Mächte zu geben die alle den Faible haben, Azeroth zerstören zu wollen.


----------



## Derulu (27. Juli 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Hab nochmal 2 neue Fragen:
> 
> Die Titanen haben ja den Smaragdgrünen Traum erschaffen und den Grünen Drachen den Auftrag gegeben ihn zu bewachen.
> 1. Was ist da so wichtig, was kann/konnte er?
> ...



ad1) Der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist der "Schöpfungstraum" der Titanen, er beinhaltet Azeroth so, wie sie den Planeten erschaffen haben, er stellt Azeroth so dar, wie es ohne Einwirkung "intelligenter Wesen" (dazu zählen die bekannten spiel- und unspielbaren Rassen, die Elementare, etc. Er ist die Rohfassung der Welt und ihre "Backupkopie" zu der man jederzeit zurückkehren kann, solange der Traum existiert. Jedes schlafende Wesen betritt, in welcher Form auch immer, einen kleinen Aspekt des smaragdgrünen Traums, auch wenn nur sehr geschulte Druiden in die "reale" Form des Smaragdgrünen traums eintreten können und ihn als das erfassen was er ist.
http://www.wow-europ...lopedia/394.xml

ad2) es gibt genau 2 "Mächte" die andere korrumpieren - einerseits die alten Götter und alle ihre Diener (Todesschwinge, Schattenhammer, etc.) und andererseits die Dämonen der Brennenden Legion bzw. die Dämonen aus dem wirbelnden Nether an sich. Jedes korrumpierte wesen geht auf eine der beiden "Quellen" zurück


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juli 2011)

Während wir schonmal beim Smaragdgrünen Traum sind:
Gibt es dort auch sowas wie Schnee oder Wüsten? Oder Tektonische Platten, Erdbeben und Vulkane?
Weil ich hab den Smaragdgrünen Traum immer als eine riesige, azerothkopierte Dimension/Gegend vorgestellt indem nur Pflanzen, Berge, Ozeane und der Grüne Drachenschwarm sind. Aber ohne Sonne und Wettereinflüsse, außer einem stark leuchtenen Mond von Elune (als eine Art 'Sonnenersatz').


----------



## Marcion (28. Juli 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> ...



also bis jetzt hab ich nichts gelesen, was darauf hindeuten würde. es gibt sehr wohl berge und endlose wälder, aber wüsten und vulkane? die ganzen geologischen veränderungen in azeroth passieren/passierten ja durch elementare und den schwarzen drachenschwarm (das war die ursprüngliche aufgabe der schwarzdrachen: sie sollten konflikte um land und resourcen verhindern. indem sie barrieren schufen) da diese beiden kräfte (noch) keinen einfluss auf den traum haben, wohl eher nicht. 

wüsten könnte es geben, gemeinsam mit den dazugehörigen oasen. aber wie gesgt, das sind jetzt nur spekulationen. sollten die titanen wüsten geplant haben, dann ja. ansonsten sind die azerothischen wüsten einfach durch ihre geographische lage und die damit einhergehenden klimatischen begebenheiten oder auf unnatürlichem wege (wenn man an die verwüsteten lande z.b denkt) entstanden. 


immerhin liegen/lagen die wüstenregionen tanaris, silithus, uldum und tausend nadeln relativ nah beieinander (die ich als richtige wüsten bezeichen würde.. einfach ein haufen sand). auf der anderen seite sind die brennende steppe und sengende schlucht, die durch die beschwörung von ragnaros entstanden sind, sowie die bereits erwähnten verwüsteten lande (die ich als wüsten im weitesten sinne bezeichen würde... jede menge staub und asche, und kein wasser)

edit: hat das ödland neben brennender steppe und sengender schlucht vergessen....


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juli 2011)

Und wie sieht der Himmel dort aus?


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2011)

don´t feed the troll


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (29. Juli 2011)

Mich würde die ganze Geschichte von Budd interessieren 

Und die gesamte Geschichte von Harrison Jones, wo er auftaucht etc 

/edit: den Namen "Buff" zu "Budd" korrigiert. Kenne keinen Menschen namens Buff auf Azeroth ^^


----------



## Manaori (29. Juli 2011)

Wer zur HÖlle ist Buff? ._. 

Harrison Jones... mh... Ich bin mir gerade selbst nicht sicher, wo er in Classic auftaucht. Man trifft ihn ansonsten in den Grizzly Hills und in der Feste Drak Tharon und natürlich in Uldum. Aber noch rigendwo... ich komm grad nicht drauf.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (29. Juli 2011)

das passiert wenn man so spät noch schreibt... meinte natürlich Budd! sorry. der kerl mit der Trollmaske und der Bratpfanne

Harrison Jones steht noch als Archä-Lehrer in SW... aber vielleicht gibts ja noch was?


----------



## Marcion (29. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ...



das interessiert mich auch... who the f**k is buff??

harrison jones hatte seinen ersten auftritt zu BC-zeiten in zul'aman (klingelts, manaori?   ), und war dort für den timerun zuständig   loretechnisch gibts über ihn nicht viel, ist einfach ein easter egg wie haris pilton u.ä


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wer zur HÖlle ist Buff? ._.
> 
> Harrison Jones... mh... Ich bin mir gerade selbst nicht sicher, wo er in Classic auftaucht. Man trifft ihn ansonsten in den Grizzly Hills und in der Feste Drak Tharon und natürlich in Uldum. Aber noch rigendwo... ich komm grad nicht drauf.


Früher in ZA, aber jetzt ja nicht mehr :S


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Früher in ZA, aber jetzt ja nicht mehr :S



Und wie gesagt als Archäologielehrer in Sturmwind  wollt nur wissen obs loretechnisch noch was gibt oder ob ich da was verpasst hab

Buff war ein Tippfehler. War Budd gemeint  der Kerl mit der Trollmaske und der Bratpfanne


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt als Archäologielehrer in Sturmwind  wollt nur wissen obs loretechnisch noch was gibt oder ob ich da was verpasst hab
> 
> Buff war ein Tippfehler. War Budd gemeint  der Kerl mit der Trollmaske und der Bratpfanne


Ja, hab ich schon so aufgenommen und nie bestritten, wollte nur Manaori auf die Sprünge helfen. Und quote dann auch mal den richtigen... 
Und nein, du hast loretechnisch nichts verpasst.


----------



## Marcion (29. Juli 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> War Budd gemeint  der Kerl mit der Trollmaske und der Bratpfanne



auch über den gibts nicht viel... im englischen heißt er Budd Nedreck... R ed N eck ist eine abfällige bezeichnung für einen bauern, sowas wie unser "Hinterwäldler"... der typ hat einfach einen sprung in der schüssel... manche spekulieren, das sein mittelname (der nicht explizit genannt wird) Weiser ist... also Budd Weiser Nedreck... das wars auch schon wieder... er war ebenfalls in ZA zu finden, dann in den grizzly-hügeln und jetzt in cata zuerst in vashj'ir und später in uldum, punkt.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Der Himmel im smaraggrünen Traum? Der ist grün (relativ gut in den Büchern mit Malfurion beschreiben), so wie er sonst blau ist...Regen gibt's halt keinen, das Wetter ist immer gleich, man braucht ja auch kein Wetter, schließlich ist der Traum auch keine eigene Welt, sondern eben die Sicherungskopie der Titanen der "Idee" der "realen" Welt

@Harrison Jones: Erster Auftritt in Zul Aman, wir helfen ihm das Tor zu öffnen, auch Budd kam dort dann zum ersten Mal vor...Budd ist die Analogie eines "einfach gestrickten" Menschen(vom Lande), der aber häufig auch von den anderen unterschätzt wird


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juli 2011)

blizz hat sich seine veröffentlichte kurzgeschichte anscheinend nicht richtig durchgelesen.
ich meine die geschichte über Garrosh.

dort wird geschrieben, dass Garroshs haut braun ist, WEIL er an den roten pocken erkrankt war...
loretechnisch ein fehler.
ursprünglich waren nämlich alle orks braun. erst durch den blutpakt verfärbte sich die haut.
auch bei jenen, die nicht vom kelch getrunken haben.

lediglich die mag´har blieben verschont, da sie isoliert in einer art leprakolonie lebten.
ergo:
muss es richtig gestellt lauten, Garrosh ist braun, da er keinen dämonischen einflüssen unterlag.


so, nun zu einer, für mich, offenen frage...
wir wissen ja, das Garrosh Blutschrei trägt, die axt seines vaters.
wir wissen auch, durch wcIII, das Grom Hellsream mit dieser axt den grubenlord mannoroth tötet und dabei umkommt.
wir wissen durch wow, dass hellscreams "Grab" am dämonenstieg im eschental ist.
(grab ist fragwürdig, da orks verbrannt werden, damit ihr geist zu den ahnen geht und ihre asche mit den elementen vereint werden kann. thrall hätte es zu dem zeitpunkt wissen müssen)
wie kommt also blutschrei nach karazhan und wurde nicht, wie broxigars axt, verwahrt?
und wie ist garrosh wieder in dessen besitz gekommen?


btw. trägt thrall noch doomhammers rüstung und waffe? es ist ja eigentlich das statussymbol des kriegshäuptlings, und müsste somit garrosh zustehen.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ...



Nein, Thrall trägt die Rüstung nicht mehr, aber auch Garrosh trägt sie nicht, seine Rüstung besteht aus den Überresten Mannoroths, die früher vor Thralls Feste Grommash standen. Die Rüstung und der Hammer von Orgrimm sind ja auch nicht die offiziellen Insignien des Kriegshäuptlings, lediglich Thrall hat diese Dinge angelegt um seinen Freund Orgrimm und seiner Arbeit für das Volk der Orcs damit Ehre zu erweisen. Blutschrei wurden damals "entwendet", Groms Überreste wurden mit der Axt begraben um ihn zu ehren...bei Broxigar war das, mangels Überreste unmöglich.

Und Garrsosh Haut ist braun WEIL er an den roten Pocken erkrankt war. Deswegen war er nicht beim Stamm seines Vaters, der als erstes das Blut getrunken hat, sondern eben in der "Lepra"kolonie der Mag'har und kam deswegen nie mit Dämonenmagie in Kontakt. Nicht die Pocken haben seine Haut verfärbt sondern WEIL er die Pocken hatte, hat sich seine Haut nicht grün gefärbt, weil er keinen Dämonenkontakt hat...trotzdem sind die Pocken daran "schuld" (aber eben nur indirekt)


----------



## Kyrador (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> so, nun zu einer, für mich, offenen frage...
> wir wissen ja, das Garrosh Blutschrei trägt, die axt seines vaters.
> wir wissen auch, durch wcIII, das Grom Hellsream mit dieser axt den grubenlord mannoroth tötet und dabei umkommt.
> wir wissen durch wow, dass hellscreams "Grab" am dämonenstieg im eschental ist.
> ...



An der Stelle ist natürlich ein Loch in der WC-Geschichte... es wird ja allgemein angenommen, dass Prinz Malchezzar Blutschrei aus dem Grab von Grom entwendet hat (immerhin ist das Grabmahl auch von Dämonen überrannt, es wäre daher nicht verwunderlich, dass die brennende Legion eine Waffe mit solcher Geschichte für ihre eigenen Zwecke nutzen will). Offenbar muss es irgendwie dazu gekommen sein, dass die Axt aus Karazhan zurückerobert wurde und folglich der Prinz besiegt sein muss.
Nur, wer hat das denn bitteschön erledigt? Der einzige, der mir da einfällt, wäre Med'an... und der steht in nahem Kontakt zu Thrall...


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> An der Stelle ist natürlich ein Loch in der WC-Geschichte... es wird ja allgemein angenommen, dass Prinz Malchezzar Blutschrei aus dem Grab von Grom entwendet hat (immerhin ist das Grabmahl auch von Dämonen überrannt, es wäre daher nicht verwunderlich, dass die brennende Legion eine Waffe mit solcher Geschichte für ihre eigenen Zwecke nutzen will). Offenbar muss es irgendwie dazu gekommen sein, dass die Axt aus Karazhan zurückerobert wurde und folglich der Prinz besiegt sein muss.
> Nur, wer hat das denn bitteschön erledigt? Der einzige, der mir da einfällt, wäre Med'an... und der steht in nahem Kontakt zu Thrall...



Kyrador? WIR (unsere Gruppe aus 10 Helden) haben den Prinzen besiegt...auch wir sind Teil der Lore


----------



## Marcion (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> wie kommt also blutschrei nach karazhan und wurde nicht, wie broxigars axt, verwahrt?
> und wie ist garrosh wieder in dessen besitz gekommen?
> 
> btw. trägt thrall noch doomhammers rüstung und waffe?



wie genau Malchezaar an die axt gekommen ist, weiß man nicht. aber der prinz ist schließlich ein dämon, daher wird er sicher irgendwen korrumpiert oder verführt haben, um die waffe zu stehlen. auf jeden fall überreicht Thrall Garrosh die Waffe nach dessen Heimkehr von Nordrend, während der Siegesfeier in Orgrimmar.

Von der Rüstung trennt sich Thrall entgültig während des Begräbnisses seines alten Freunds Cairne, um seiner Bestimmung als Schamane zu folgen. Er bittet Baine Bluthuf darum, sie zurück nach Orgrimmar zu bringen. 

Beides kann man im Buch Weltenbeben nachlesen....


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juli 2011)

die sache mit dem grabmal ist ja jene, dass orks nunmal nicht begraben werden. und gerade bei einem häuptling sollte darauf acht gegeben werden.

und dann gibt es noch weitere ungereimtheiten. ich mag die lore wirklich sehr gerne... aber die lücken sind manchmal gewaltig...
Gul´dan starb bei dem versuch, das auge von sargeras zu bergen... was ja nur ein trick war, selbigen zu befreien.
wie kam dann bitte illidan in den besitz des schädels? (damals noch ein elf) wenn alle zeugen starben?
Cho´gal wusste nichts von dessem ablegen, auch die beiden blutfaust-brüder vermuteten es nur. 
und wie um himmelswillen hat cho´gal diesen kampf überlebt, da seine feinde doch gewannen? sein clan war, so wie wir wissen, dem untergang in der schlacht doch zugeneigt. hat er sich also feige versteckt?


----------



## Benon (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> die sache mit dem grabmal ist ja jene, dass orks nunmal nicht begraben werden. und gerade bei einem häuptling sollte darauf acht gegeben werden.
> 
> und dann gibt es noch weitere ungereimtheiten. ich mag die lore wirklich sehr gerne... aber die lücken sind manchmal gewaltig...
> Gul´dan starb bei dem versuch, das auge von sargeras zu bergen... was ja nur ein trick war, selbigen zu befreien.
> wie kam dann bitte illidan in den besitz des schädels? (damals noch ein elf) wenn alle zeugen starben?



Arthas berichtete ihm davon.

"Er traf auf den Todesritter Arthas Menethil, der ihm vom Schädel von Gul'dan erzählte, einem magischen Artefakt mit dem die Dämonen die Verderbnis über den Teufelswald brachten. Sofort stahl Illidan den Schädel und nahm dessen Kräfte in sich auf, wodurch er zu einem Halbdämon wurde."

http://de.wow.wikia.com/wiki/Illidan_Sturmgrimm


Oder aber direkt von Blizz:

"Kaum war Illidan alleine, tauchte der Todesritter Arthas Menethil bei ihm auf, der ihm von einem magischen Artefakt erzählte, mit dessen Hilfe die Dämonen die Verderbnis im Teufelswald verbreiteten: dem Schädel von Gul'dan. Arthas' Herr, der Lichkönig, wäre dankbar, wenn Illidan den Dämonen dieses Artefakt stehlen würde. Außerdem deutete Arthas an, Illidan könne eventuell die Kräfte des Artefakts übernehmen."

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/441.xml


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juli 2011)

und woher weiß er davon?
sargeras hat es ihm nicht persönlich gesagt.
das treffen wird zwar in "arthas" erwähnt, aber nicht wie das wissen entstand.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> Gul´dan starb bei dem versuch, das auge von sargeras zu bergen... was ja nur ein trick war, selbigen zu befreien.
> wie kam dann bitte illidan in den besitz des schädels? (damals noch ein elf) wenn alle zeugen starben?



Ein Häuptling der Knochenmalmer (welche damals Gul'dan begleitet hatten und von denen einige wenige überlebt hatten und noch vor der ersten Schließung des Portals nach Draenor geflüchtet waren) trug diesen Schädel jahrelang als Zeichen seiner Stärke, ohne zu wissen, was dies für ein Artefakt war, bis Ner'zhul durch Visionen davon erfuhr und den abtrünnigen Stamm zwang, das Ding rauszurücken. Mit der Hilfe des Schädels konnte Ner'zhul erneut ein (kleines) Portal nach Azeroth öffnen, durch welches er Teron Blutschatten und seine Todesritter ausschickte um weitere Artefakte zu besorgen um stabilere Portale zu erschaffen, was die Todesritter mithilfe des schwarzen Drachenschwarms unter Todesschwinge auch erledigten. 
Das Öffenen der Portale führte allerdings zu dem, was die Scherbe heute ausmacht, zum endgültige "Zerreissen" des Planeten (der aucxh schon vorher im Sterben lag, was Ner'zhul überhaupt zur erneuten Öffnung veranlasst hatte. Todesschwinge fbegleitete die Orcs durch das Portal und verlangte als Gegenleistung für seine Hilfe den Schädel von Gul'dan, welchen Ner'zhul nur widerwillig rausrückte. Khadgar erfuhr vom Schädel, eroberte ihn mit Alleria von den schwarzen Drachen zurück und mit der Hilfe des Artefakts und Medivhs Zauberbuch wurden die Portale wieder geschlossen. Dabei ging der Schädel neuerlich verloren, bis die Brennende Legion den Schädel entdeckte und im 3. Krieg unter anderem mit seiner Hilfe das Eschental entweihte - aus dem entweihten Teil wurde der heutige Teufelswald. Illidan, der alte Doppelverräter, wollte die brennende Legion dort aufhalten, nachdem er von Arthas die Information erhalten hatte, dass der Schädel im Besitz von Tichondrius sein musste, wurde von der Macht des Schädels überwältigt, beanspruchte ihn für sich und wurde dadurch mächtiger als alle Offiziere Archimondes, der Schädel bzw. seine ihm innewohnende Kraft veränderte aber Illidan zu dem Wesen, als das wir ihn im Schwarzen Tempel töten..nicht Nachtelf, nicht Dämon, irgendetwas dazwischen und doch darüber hinaus. Arthas hatte seine Informationen wiederum von seinem "Meister" dem Geist von Ner'zhul, dem eigentlichen Lichkönig,hohes Mitglied der Brennenden Legion, die er allerdings kurz zuvor verraten hatte, ehemaliger Schamane (mit Visionen) und außerdem schicklsalshaft mit Gul'dan und seinem Schädel verbunden, wußte, welches Artefakt da mitgeführt wurde und wollte es eigentlich für sich, weswegen er ja Arthas und in weiterer Folge Illidan darauf angesetzt hatte...



Cysiaron schrieb:


> und wie um himmelswillen hat cho´gal diesen kampf überlebt, da seine feinde doch gewannen? sein clan war, so wie wir wissen, dem untergang in der schlacht doch zugeneigt. hat er sich also feige versteckt?



Cho'gall hat seinen Herrn nicht in das Grab begleitet, nur zur Insel mit dem Grab, blieb aber draussen (es wurden nur jene Orcs getötet, welche die Grabkammer geöffnet hatten vernichtet). Als Rache, da schließlich die Desertation von Gul'dann und einiger ihm treu ergebener Stämme zur Niederlage der horde vor Lordaeron geführt hatte, lies Orgrimm den Schattenhammer (also den Clan) quasi auslöschen, wodurch Cho'gall gezwungen wurde, sich zu verstecken. Später hat er versucht einen alten Gott bei Ahn'Quiraj zu beschwören, was schiefgegangen ist, oder eben doch nicht, wenn man seine neue Gestalt nun so sieht^^


----------



## Marcion (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> das treffen wird zwar in "arthas" erwähnt, aber nicht wie das wissen entstand.



das treffen zwischen arthas und illidan kannst du sogar live in der wc3-nachtelfen-kampagne (kapitel 6) miterleben, wo du genau den part mit tichondrius (nach-)spielst, von dem Derulu gesprochen hat. 

mal abgesehen davon, das es in der WoW möglich ist, das manche leute/wesen die energien, die ein solches artefakt "verströmt", aufspüren oder zumindest fühlen können.


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juli 2011)

Derelu hats absolut zufriedenstellend erklärt.

nun ner´zul, guldan´s lehrer wurde zum lichkönig. weil er nicht gehorchen wollte, wurde er in den frostthron gesperrt... zumindest sein geist.
(laut romanen war, nachdem er erkannte, dass er betrogen worden war; nur noch ein schatten; machtlos und von visionen geplagt).
dann widerum heißt es, er hat frostgram ausgesandt, damit arthas es findet.
nun, woher stammt diese waffe? ist sie ein dämonengeschenk?
wenn ja, warum gibt man eine waffe mit diesem zweck an ein volk, welches derartiges denken nicht in ihrer kultur hat?
zudem ist es ein schwert. eine waffe, die nur im krieg etwas nützt.
orks sind zwar kriegerisch, doch kannten sie vor dem dämonischen pakt nicht die notwendigkeit auf rein kriegerische produkte. sie kämpften bis dahin nur mit werkzeugen (äxte, speere, hämmer...)

und wenn diese waffe von ner´zul kommt, hat er sie je getragen?


fragen über fragen... ich weiß...


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ...



Ner'zhul hat diese Klinge, als er noch nicht im Frostthron eingesperrt war, weil er Kil'jaeden noch nicht (offensichtlich) verraten hatte, selbst geschmiedet und einen sehr großen Teil seines von Kil'jaeden veränderten (und inzwischen sehr bösen) Geistes dort hineingelegt


----------



## Marcion (29. Juli 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...



ich hab gelesen, das Frostmourne bereits im Eisblock miteingeschlossen war, als Kil'Jaeden den Lich King erschuf. Sowohl Rüstung als auch das Schwert wurden von den Nathrezim geschaffen. Da Ner'zhul zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch ein körperloser Geist war, wurde seine Essenz in Rüstung und Schwert gebunden.

Ner'zhul gelang es, die Klinge aus dem Eis zu befreien, weil er nicht der Bauer der Brennenden Legion sein wollte.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> ich hab gelesen, das Frostmourne bereits im Eisblock miteingeschlossen war, als Kil'Jaeden den Lich King erschuf. Sowohl Rüstung als auch das Schwert wurden von den Nathrezim geschaffen. Da Ner'zhul zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch ein körperloser Geist war, wurde seine Essenz in Rüstung und Schwert gebunden.
> 
> Ner'zhul gelang es, die Klinge aus dem Eis zu befreien, weil er nicht der Bauer der Brennenden Legion sein wollte.



Es gibt wohl aktuell beide Ansätze^^ (zumindest in diversen "Wikis" finden sich beide)

Wobei deine Variante die eigentlich wahrscheinlichere der beiden ist, denn den Lichkönig als körperliches Wesen gibt es erst seit Arthas Aufstieg


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juli 2011)

folgen wir mal dem zeitstrahl und wann welche personen lebten...
und dann die aussage "es MUSS immer einen lichkönig geben"
laut der aussagen des neruberkönigs existieren die untoten neruber schon seit ewigkeiten.
nehmen wir an, ner´zul hatte ein langes leben, doch kannte ihn noch gul´dan. diesen kannte doomhammer... diesen kannte thrall...
nehmen wir mal an, es waren drei generationen von vergleichsweise menschenlangem leben.
diese zeit ist für die neruber nur sehr kurz.
zwar wird erwähnt, dass diese neruber vom lichkönig versklavt wurden, doch existieren sie schon lange bevor athas nordend betreten hatte.
nun, ner´zul war verdammt dazu im eisblock zu warten.
ergo, muss es demnach einen lk vor ihm gegeben haben. wenn nicht sogar mehrere.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ....



Die Geißel und damit den Lichkönig gibt es erst seit dem 3. Krieg, als Kil'jaeden einerseits schreckliche Rache an Ner'zhul nahm, anderseits eine neue gewaltige Kriegsmacht erschaffen wollte und ihn deshalb zum Lichkönig "verkrüppelte"...davor gab es keine Untoten, so wie wir sie heute kennen, auch wenn es zuvor schon Nekromanten gab - also auch keine untoten Neruber.
Ja, es gab die Neruber bereits seit Ewigkeiten, schließlich waren die Silithiden mit den Trollen (und vermutlich den Tauren, da sie aber bis vor kurzem keine Aufzeichnungen führten kann man das nicht genau sagen), vermutlich die ersten richtig lebenden und intelligenten Wesen auf Azeroth, von den Elementaren mal abgesehen, die aber nicht "leben" im eigentlichen Sinn. Die Silithiden unterteilten sich in 2 Reiche, die eher käferartigen Quiraj im Süden, welche einen alten Gott verehrten (C'thun) und die eher spinnenartigen Neruber im Norden. Fazit: Die Neruber gibt es schon lange bevor es den Lichkönig gab, die neuen, untoten Neruber (es gibt auch noch lebende Neruber, siehe die Questgeber in der Drachenöde vor den beiden Neruberinstanzen) gab es erst, als Ner'zhul und seine Geißel die Neruber im Krieg der Spinnen zum größten Teil töteten, die natürlich was gegen die Invasion und Ner'zhuls Lichs sie als untote Wesen wiederbelebte...

Seitdem es allerdings die Geißel gibt, muss es immer einen Lichkönig geben, der sie unter Kontrolle hält, damit sie nicht hirn- und vor allem skrupellos wie die meisten von ihnen sind, alles niedermetzeln was auf dieser Welt lebt bzw. sich nicht irgendein höherer, intelligenterer Lich überlegt, vielleicht doch die Führung zu übernehmen und die Welt erneut zu überrennen...


----------



## Marcion (29. Juli 2011)

es wird nicht nur erwähnt, es war so... im krieg der spinnen gewann ner'zhul und konnte seiner armee ein paar spinnenmonster hinzufügen. er hatte auch ohne arthas bereits eine menge macht, nur wurde er von den nathzerim beaufsichtigt und konnte deswegen nicht so ohne weiteres agieren. Arthas war seine Antwort darauf, die Kontrolle der Legion loszuwerden, da er in diesem Eisblock zu angreifbar war, eine Tatsache, die Illidan ausnutzen wollte, als er Eiskrone angriff... Erst mit Arthas als "Gefäß" war der Lichkönig sicher.

die zeitlinie is als quasi:

1. ner'zhul schlägt mit seinem schicken eisblock in eiskrone ein und versklavt die einheimischen kreaturen mit hilfe der seuche
2. er bekämpft die neruber, die immun gegen seine seuche sind, und besiegt sie und erweckt sogar ihren könig wieder
3. argenten der geißel fallen in lordaeron ein und verbreiten dort die seuche
4. arthas wird nach nordrend gelockt, findet dort frostmourne und wird somit zum todesritter

du kannst in WoW ein buch über der krieg der spinnen finden (z.b im schloss von sturmwind) wo steht, das der krieg gegen die neruber stattfand, während thrall seine leute befreit und bevor überhaupt irgendwelche geißelaktivitäten in lordaeron stattfanden


p.s: findet ihr nicht, das Arthas eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu Sarah Kerrigan aus dem Starcraft-Universum hat (bzw. umgekehrt)


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> findet ihr nicht, das Arthas eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu Sarah Kerrigan aus dem Starcraft-Universum hat (bzw. umgekehrt)



Hat er...selber Storyentwickler und so...


----------



## Marcion (31. Juli 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hat er...selber Storyentwickler und so...



good point...


----------



## Alphajaeger (10. August 2011)

Hab ne neue Frage die mir gestern Nacht ganz zufällig einfiel:

Alextraza (sicher falsch geschrieben) ist doch der Aspekt des Lebens.

Wie steht sie zu den Untoten (Geisel und Verlassene)? Stehen die unter ihrem Schutz oder hasst sie sie oder toleriert sie sie? Weil im dem Video von der Pforte des Zorns war sie ja nicht allzu begeistert was der eine Apotheker (Name entfallen) angestellt hat.


----------



## Manaori (10. August 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Hab ne neue Frage die mir gestern Nacht ganz zufällig einfiel:
> 
> Alextraza (sicher falsch geschrieben) ist doch der Aspekt des Lebens.
> 
> Wie steht sie zu den Untoten (Geisel und Verlassene)? Stehen die unter ihrem Schutz oder hasst sie sie oder toleriert sie sie? Weil im dem Video von der Pforte des Zorns war sie ja nicht allzu begeistert was der eine Apotheker (Name entfallen) angestellt hat.



Unter anderem in "Die Nacht des Drachen" bezieht Krasus als ihr Gefährte recht eindeutig Position gegen die Geißel. mit der Erklärung, dass so etwas Widernatürliches kein Teil des Lebens ist und deshalb eine Bedrohung ist und ausgelöscht gehört... das bezog sich allerdings auf die Geißel selber. Wie sie zu den Verlassenen stehen, weiß ich leider nicht, aber Liebe ists wohl keine.


----------



## Kyrador (10. August 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Hab ne neue Frage die mir gestern Nacht ganz zufällig einfiel:
> 
> Alextraza (sicher falsch geschrieben) ist doch der Aspekt des Lebens.
> 
> Wie steht sie zu den Untoten (Geisel und Verlassene)? Stehen die unter ihrem Schutz oder hasst sie sie oder toleriert sie sie? Weil im dem Video von der Pforte des Zorns war sie ja nicht allzu begeistert was der eine Apotheker (Name entfallen) angestellt hat.



Man muss dazu aber verstehen, was der Hauptunterschied zwischen Geisel und Verlassenen ist! Die Geisel ist ja quasi ein hirntotes Kollektiv, so ähnlich wie die Zerg mit dem Overmind. Sprich: der Lich König kontrolliert alle und seine Generäle haben nur einen quasi freien Willen...
Die Verlassenen dagegen sind dagegen per se eigenständig und fällen eigene Entscheidungen. Ergo kein Problem für Alexa...


----------



## Marcion (10. August 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> ...



Die Rotdrachen und die Horde (also nicht nur die Untoten alleine) ist so eine Sache. Immerhin haben die Orcs früher Alexstraza gefangen gehalten und ihre Brut als Reittiere missbraucht. Ich glaube, sie tolerieren die Verlassenen, wie auch die anderen Mitglieder der Horde, da die Untoten zahlenmäßig noch zu wenige sind und auch, weil sie im Moment keine Bedrohung (zumindest aus der Sicht der Drachen) darstellen. 

Sie haben in WotLK vorallem deswegen eingegriffen, um die Magier vor Malygos zu schützen. Gegen die Geißel selbst sind sie ja nicht wirklich vorgegangen (man kann jetzt darüber streiten, wer hier die größere Bedrohung für das Leben auf Azeroth darstellt). 

Wobei es unter den Drachen sicher auch Indivduen geben wird, die alle Verlassenen am liebsten zu Brickets verarbeiten wollen, während andere Mitleid mit ihnen haben.


----------



## ElmoLif (11. August 2011)

Hi hab mal ne generelle frage zur welt von warcraft die mich seit einiger zeit beschäftigt
ich lese zZ die warcraft bücher und da wird von azeroth nur als königreich gesprochen also quasi der untere Teil vom östlichen königreich, das sieht man auch in der ersten wow cinematic am anfang, aber im internet wird immer von azeroth als die gesamte welt gesprochen, nun ist eben meine frage was da nun stimmt, denn es verwirrt mich ziemlich, kann sein das ich hier im thread falsch bin oder das eben schon einmal beantwortet wurde, hoff trotzdem das sich jemand erbarmt und mich aufklären kann, danke


----------



## Plaigor (12. August 2011)

Das ist Daher so das Azeroth Ursprünglich ein riesiger Kontinent war (siehe smaragdgrüner traum) nach dem riss den wir als mahlstromkennen nannten die nachtelfen ihren teil der wlt kalimdor die menschen und zwerge die sich erst später entwickelten wussten nichts von Kalimdor und nannten daher die östlich Königreiche Azeroth der obere teil ist ja auch lorderon und quel thalas der untere khaz modan sowie der rest des menschenreiches

(bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber so oder so ähnlich wars wenns fehler gibt korrigiert mich ruhig  )


----------



## _Raziel_ (12. August 2011)

ElmoLif schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne generelle frage zur welt von warcraft die mich seit einiger zeit beschäftigt
> ich lese zZ die warcraft bücher und da wird von azeroth nur als königreich gesprochen also quasi der untere Teil vom östlichen königreich, das sieht man auch in der ersten wow cinematic am anfang, aber im internet wird immer von azeroth als die gesamte welt gesprochen, nun ist eben meine frage was da nun stimmt, denn es verwirrt mich ziemlich, kann sein das ich hier im thread falsch bin oder das eben schon einmal beantwortet wurde, hoff trotzdem das sich jemand erbarmt und mich aufklären kann, danke


Es gibt mehrere Bedeutungen des Wortes Azeroth:

*Azeroth* alleine steht für den *Planeten*, auf dem das Universum rund um World of Warcraft stattfindet. Im englischen auch World of Azeroth genannt.

Das *Königreich Azeroth*'(The Kingdom of Azeroth) ist eines der 7 Königreiche der Menschen. Die sieben Königreiche heissen:

- Arathor (befand sich in den östlichen Königreichen bei Arathi; Hauptstadt war Strom; Wurde später auch Königreich Stromgarde genannt)
- Alterac (befindet sich immer noch im Alterac; Hauptstadt war/ist Alterac City; Geführt wurde es von Lord Aiden Perenolde)
- *Azeroth* (befindet sich am südlichen Ende von den östlichen Königreichen; wird heute auch Königreich von *Sturmwind *genannt; Hauptstadt ist Sturmwind; Wird seit Generationen vom Königshaus der Wrynn regiert)
- Dalaran (Königsstaat am Lordamere Lake - Alteractal bis Archimonde die Hauptstadt zerstörte; Schwebt heute unter der Führung von Rhonin über dem Kristallsangwald in Nordend; Ob das Königreich noch existiert ist umstritten)
- Gilneas (befindet sich in den östlichen Königreichen unter dem Silberwald; die Story und Lore von Gilneas kann man heute sehr schön beim Worgenstartgebiet nachvollziehen; Mehr dazu in Spiel selber)
- Kul Tiras (Der Stadtstaat befand sich auf einer Insel westlich der Königreiche zwischen Sturmwind und Lordaeron; Was aus der Stadt geworden ist, ist nicht bekannt, wobei sie im 3. Krieg fast vollkommen zerstört wurde; Einige Andeutungen erinnern stark an die Überreste von Tol Barad - das aber nur meine persönliche Meinung)
- Lordaeron (Im Norden der östlichen Königreiche angesiedelt; Hauptstadt war Lordaeron, heute besser bekannt als Unterstadt; König Menethil wurde von Arthas ermordert, die Geissel fiel über die Stadt her, wurde dann aber nach der Abtrennung von Sylvannas gegenüber der Geissel von ihr übernommen)
Ausser dem Königreich von Sturmwind (Azeroth) und Gilneas sind heute wohl keine der anderen Königreiche mehr vorhanden. Sie fielen entweder im 2. oder 3. Krieg der Legion zum Opfer. Die Geschichten um Gilneas und Lordaeron werden heute schön weitergeführt. Dalaran macht die Ausnahme, da die Lore extrem gebiegt wurde, damit sie nun in Nordend rumgeistern kann...

So. Ich hoffe, das klärt ein für alle mal die Frage, warum der nördliche Teil des östlichen Festlandes den Namen 'Östliche Königreiche' trägt. Alle 7 Königreiche befanden sich dort.

Der südliche Teil, der unter Sturmwind beginnt (ab dem Dämmerwald, manchmal aber auch bereits ab Khaz Modan; Ansichtssache) wird auch als *Kontinent Azeroth* bezeichnet.

Es gibt noch eine 4. Bezeichnung für Azeroth. Meistens nutzen es Schurken wie Arthas, wenn sie die beiden Kontinente Azeroth und Östliche Königreiche zusammen meinen. Bspw: Arthas: "Azeroth wird unter der Geissel leiden, blablabla...."

Kalimdor ist der Kontinent auf dem westlichen Festland. Der nördliche Kontinent auf der Karte wird Nordend genannt. In der Mitte tobt der Mahlstrom.

Als die Kontinente noch verbunden waren hies der grosse Kontinent übrigens Pang... ähm Quatsch 'Kalimdor'. Wodurch die Kontinente ausseinader gerissen wurden kann man bei der Story um den Sonnenbrunne (Mahlstrom) nachlesen.

So... ich hoffe der Wall of Text hat ein bisschen Klarheit oder Unklarheit bezüglich dem Wort 'Azeroth' gebracht.


----------



## ElmoLif (12. August 2011)

danke für die erklärung, jetz is das ganze wenigstens ein bisschen klarer weils bei mir doch sehr für verwirrung gesorgt hat  trotzdem frag ich mich was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2011)

ElmoLif schrieb:


> danke für die erklärung, jetz is das ganze wenigstens ein bisschen klarer weils bei mir doch sehr für verwirrung gesorgt hat  trotzdem frag ich mich was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat



Nehmen wir als Vergleich das Wort(den "Namen") "Erde"

1. Bezeichnet es den Planeten auf dem wir uns befinden
2. Bezeichnen die Menschen landläufig und umgangssprachlich die Summe der Landmasse auf der man gehen kann als "Erde"
3. Wird mit "Erde" der Stoff bezeichnet auf dem die Pflanzen wachsen
4. Wird umgangsprachlich ein Gebiet des Planeten so genannt: "in Heimaterde begraben werden", "so ein schönes Fleckchen Erde"
5. Als "Erde" bezeichnet man in spiritueller Hinsicht die materielle Welt, als Gegenpol zum Jenseits/dem Himmel/dem Nirvana
6. Das Gemisch aus dem Punkt 3 besteht, wird als "Erde" bezeichnet: "Tonerde;Heilerde; Porzellanerde"
7. In der Elektrotechnik wird mit "Erde" der Draht bezeichnet mit dem etwas "geerdet" wird
8. In Naturreligionen wird die "Urmutter" des Lebens häufig mit dem Namen "Erde" bezeichnet

Du siehst, es gibt durchaus einige Definitionen eines einzigen Wortes, auch in der Namensgebung (siehe dazu das englische Wort "set", das in etwa 60 verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann, die genaue Anzahl habe ich vor Jahren in der Schule gelernt, aber inzwischen vergessen), die nicht nur im Warcraftuniversum vorherrscht...aber bei Blizzard fragt man sich dann, was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Marcion (13. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...



sehr schöne Aufzählung (gilt sowohl für dich als auch an Raziel) ... im Endeffekt kommt ja alles auf den Kontext an. Niemand schleppt einen ganzen Planeten an, wenn ich im Baumarkt nach Gartenerde frage   

Wenn man in einem Questtext in Westfall liest, dass die Defias eine Bedrohung für Azeroth darstellen, wird damit vermutlich das Königreich gemeint sein. Tauschen wir Defias mit Todesschwinge aus, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass damit der Planet gemeint ist.


----------



## Alphajaeger (21. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das in Warcraft III einmalig ein Zerg aufgetreten sein soll, hat jemand ein Bilder oder ein Video davon? Hab auf Youtube nichts produktives gefunden nur so unglaublich kreativ zusammengeschnittene Videos von WC und SC....


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (21. August 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das in Warcraft III einmalig ein Zerg aufgetreten sein soll, hat jemand ein Bilder oder ein Video davon? Hab auf Youtube nichts produktives gefunden nur so unglaublich kreativ zusammengeschnittene Videos von WC und SC....



Hat nichts mit der Lore zu tun. War ein Easteregg  (hab ich gehört, selber nie WC oder SC gespielt leider)


----------



## Alphajaeger (21. August 2011)

Trotzdem würd ichs gern wissen. Und dieser Thread hat mir schon viele Fragen beantwortet, deshalb dachte ich, bevor ich nen eigenen aufmache und irgendwelche Flames kriege ich sollte nicht zu faul sein WCIII selbst zu spielen (etc.) frag ich lieber hier.


----------



## Marcion (21. August 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das in Warcraft III einmalig ein Zerg aufgetreten sein soll, hat jemand ein Bilder oder ein Video davon? Hab auf Youtube nichts produktives gefunden nur so unglaublich kreativ zusammengeschnittene Videos von WC und SC....



Video... 

den zergling hat man für den kauf der collector's edition bekommen, grunty fürs teilnehmen an der blizzcon 09... aber wie bereits gesagt, war das ein easteregg und hat nichts mit der geschichte von WoW zu tun...

in wc III waren die texturen von zergling und hydralisk enthalten, man konnte sie im editor auf karten platzieren... auch ein easteregg, keine lore


----------



## Alphajaeger (21. August 2011)

Viel schlauer bin ich jetzt nicht aber trotzdem danke, jetzt weiß ich zumindest wie man an den Mini-Diablo gekommen ist.


----------



## Darmorgel (22. August 2011)

Interessant ... höchst interessant! <.<


----------



## Alux (27. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage, weiß wer genaueres über Karazhan? Also wies entstand (Erbauung), was es mit dem Dorf dort auf sich hat und wer es vor Medievh besessen hat?


----------



## Marcion (27. August 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ...



das einzige, das mir bekannt ist: alle leylinien (also die "adern" aus magie, die azeroth durchziehen) laufen unterhalb des turmes zusammen.und die grenze zwischen verschiedenen realitäten/dimensionen ist an diesem ort extrem schwach, weswegen der turm vermutlich genau dort errichtet wurden. wer das getan hat, weiß niemand, und es ist auch unbekannt, wer vor medivh dort wohnte. es ist aber nicht unüblich, das sich in der nähe von festungen/klöstern usw. menschen ansiedeln, was eine erklärung für das dorf sein könnte (also das dorf ist nach und nach entstanden). oder es waren die behausungen der dienerschaft (zeitgleich mit dem turm errichtet).


----------



## Alux (27. August 2011)

Ah okay. Haben die Risse auch einen Einfluss darauf, dass alle Diener Untote sind? Weil, dass die Dämonen und da durchkommen is eh klar.


----------



## Marcion (28. August 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ah okay. Haben die Risse auch einen Einfluss darauf, dass alle Diener Untote sind? Weil, dass die Dämonen und da durchkommen is eh klar.



Möglich... es soll vor langer zeit eine Art magische Explosion statt gefunden haben. dabei könnten die damaligen Besitzer und die Dorfbewohner/Diener umgekommen sein, und ihre Geister spuken jetzt herum. Als Medivh den Turm fand, war er ja unbewohnt, aber als Wächter von Tirisfal ( =sehr mächtiger Magier) musste er sich vor den paar Schreckgespenstern ja nicht wirklich fürchten


----------



## White_Sky (28. August 2011)

> F: Sind die Nachtelfen irgendwie mit den Trollen verwandt?
> A: Schlagt die Antwort darauf in *Ausgabe Nr. 5 des offiziellen World World of Warcraft-Magazins* nach!



Das Magazin müsste draußen sein. Weiß einer was da alles so drinne steht?

Quelle des Zitates: http://eu.battle.net...ic/2283509138#1


----------



## Hexer1975 (29. August 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> das einzige, das mir bekannt ist: alle leylinien (also die "adern" aus magie, die azeroth durchziehen) laufen unterhalb des turmes zusammen.und die grenze zwischen verschiedenen realitäten/dimensionen ist an diesem ort extrem schwach, weswegen der turm vermutlich genau dort errichtet wurden. wer das getan hat, weiß niemand, und es ist auch unbekannt, wer vor medivh dort wohnte. es ist aber nicht unüblich, das sich in der nähe von festungen/klöstern usw. menschen ansiedeln, was eine erklärung für das dorf sein könnte (also das dorf ist nach und nach entstanden). oder es waren die behausungen der dienerschaft (zeitgleich mit dem turm errichtet).



Vielleicht ist Karazhan ja so eine Art "trojanisches Pferd" für die brennende Legion gewesen. Es gibt ja auch Gerüchte, das es eine Art dunkles Karazhan gibt, in Form eines Spiegelbilds in die Tiefe.


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Karazhan ja so eine Art "trojanisches Pferd" für die brennende Legion gewesen. Es gibt ja auch Gerüchte, das es eine Art dunkles Karazhan gibt, in Form eines Spiegelbilds in die Tiefe.



Das sind keine Gerüchte, im Buch dazu ("Der letzte Wächter") sitzt nach der Aufdeckung seines dämonischen Treibens der Medivh da unten und verschanzt sich


----------



## Elidias (29. August 2011)

> Das sind keine Gerüchte, im Buch dazu ("Der letzte Wächter") sitzt nach der Aufdeckung seines dämonischen Treibens der Medivh da unten und verschanzt sich



Interessant wäre wie man dahin gelangt. Immerhin ist es Kadgar, Lothar und Garona ja auch gelungen dahin zu kommen, und zwar ohne Hilfe von Medivh selber. Da "unten" ist er ja auch gefallen, oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Also muss es ja einen Weg geben dahin zu gelangen ohne Magie einzusetzen?!?


----------



## Hexer1975 (29. August 2011)

Elidias schrieb:


> Interessant wäre wie man dahin gelangt. Immerhin ist es Kadgar, Lothar und Garona ja auch gelungen dahin zu kommen, und zwar ohne Hilfe von Medivh selber. Da "unten" ist er ja auch gefallen, oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Also muss es ja einen Weg geben dahin zu gelangen ohne Magie einzusetzen?!?



Ist vielleicht Inhalt eines der nächsten Erweiterungen ... denke, wenn es wieder mal um die brennende Legion oder vielleicht mal um Sargeras geht.


----------



## Alphajaeger (31. August 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nichtmehr obs schonmal gefragt wurde weils ewig her ist das ich den gesamten Thread mal gelesen habe aber:

(WTF) Macht die Geisel in der Schlacht um Berg Hyjal?

Ich weiß: Die Geisel war nur zu dem Zweck erschaffen worden, Azeroth auf den Einmarsch der Brennenden Legion vorzubereiten ABER: Wie sind die Ghule, Monstrositäten, etc. Nach Kalimdor gekommen?? Soweit ich mich erinnere waren doch nur Menschen von der ersten Seuche betroffen und die wütete (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) doch nur in Lordearon (und heutigem/ehemaligen Alterac weil in WC3 ist ja "Die Schlacht von Strahnbrad"). Und außerdem erinnere mich an eine Quest, die sagte, dass sich ein Untoter im Hügel der Klingenhauer verschantzt hatte, um den Einfall der Geisel in Kalimdor vorzubereiten und den musste die 5 Mann Gruppe im Hügel der Klingenhauer ausschalten. Nur war das schon nach der Schlacht um Berg Hyjal weil Hyjal ne Zeitreise war. Und ja ich weiß das der (End-)Boss von Razorfang Hill ein Lich ist und das da Monstrositäten rumlaufen aber trotzdem:

(WTF) Wie sind die Untoten auf Hyjal gekommen??

Ah und nochwas: Man beginnt ja im Allianzlager wenn die ersten 2 Bosse down sind, geht man ins Hordelager, dann kommen die Untoten den selben Weg wie wir vom Allianzlager, heißt das die sind durchgebrochen im Allianzlager? Nurso nebenbei, falls es wer genau weiß, würde mir aber logisch erscheinen.


----------



## Marcion (1. September 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nichtmehr obs schonmal gefragt wurde weils ewig her ist das ich den gesamten Thread mal gelesen habe aber:
> 
> (WTF) Macht die Geisel in der Schlacht um Berg Hyjal?
> 
> ...



1. warum eine (beinahe) unbesiegbare (weil untote) armee in lordaeron zurücklassen, wenn sie genauso effektiv gegen die nachtelfen wie gegen menschen sind. wie archimonde die aber genau darüber gebracht hat, weiß ich nicht. aber am wahrscheinlichsten sind entweder portale oder (gekaperte) schiffe. das ziel der brennenden legion war von anfang an nordrassil bzw. der neue brunnen der ewigkeit unter dem baum.

2. wieder meine empfehlung: spiel unbedingt die WC3-kampagnen   der weg der legion führte tatsächlich zuerst ins allianzlager unter jaina proudmoore. als dieses dem ansturm nicht mehr standhalten konnte, diente das hordelager von thrall als zweite verteidigunglinie. als auch das gefallen ist, stand nur noch das lager der nachtelfen in archimondes weg. warum das ganze? um malfurion zu ermöglichen, die geister der natur anzurufen und damit einen hinterhalt zu legen. der plan hat bekanntlich funktioniert, auch wenn dabei eine menge leute gestorben sind und die nachtelfen ihre unsterblichkeit verloren.


----------



## Alphajaeger (1. September 2011)

Ok danke.
Zum Thema ich sollte wiedermal WC3 spielen:
Ich hänge momentan in der Nachtelfen Kampagne fest.... Ich hab der Heldin nie "Beflügeln" geskillt weil ich dachte: "Wozu porten wenn ich die AE-Attacke kriegen kann?" Tja, jetzt hänge ich schon ewig im Tempel mit Sargeras' Gebeinen.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2011)

Hätte da mal paar Fragen, die mir letzte Woche so bei meinem Twinken gekommen sind.

einmal zu einer Quest mit Thorim in den Sturmgipfeln
Ich dachte bisher, daß die grobe Herachie in WoW wie folgt ist - Götter, Titanen, ....
Thorim ist doch ein Titan, oder?
Warum muss Dein ein Titan die (Söhne) Hodirs um Vergebung und Gnade bitten?
Stehen die noch über den Titanen?

dann eine Quest/Sequenz zu Tiefenheim
Bin gestern mit nem anderen Twink durch den Maelstrom mit Aggra nach Tiefenheim geflogen.
Dabei erzählt sie ja so Einiges zur Weltensäule.
Ist das ein Bug oder was ist damit gemeint, als sie so in etwa sagt <Tiefenheim drohe nach ganz Azeroth zu fallen> ?
Sollte das nicht genau andersrum lauten?

thx & greetz


----------



## Derulu (30. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...



ad1) Thorim ist kein Titan, Thorim ist ein "Wächter" der Titanen, ein mächtiges Wesen, erschaffen um die eingekerkerten alten Götter zu bewachen. Thorim war verbündet mit den Söhnen Hodirs, brach aber den Pakt mit ihnen auf Anraten seines Bruders Loken, der allerdings bereits von Yogg-Saron "gewonnen" wurde. Aufgrund des Paktbruchs verloren die Söhne Hodirs ihre Schlacht (glauben sie zumindest, dass sie deswegen verloren haben) und ihr geliebter König Arngrimm fiel.

ad2) Nein es stimmt schon....nicht der Planet fällt in die Elemetarebene, die Elementarebene würde in den Planeten fallen, sollte die Weltensäule nicht repariert werden können. Die Elemetarebenen sind nämlich ein Teil Azeroths und mit dem Planetn untrennbar verbunden und doch getrennt (ist zwar seltsam, ist aber so), und sie wurden erschaffen, damit die Elemetare nicht weiterhin Chaos und Vernichtung verbreiten


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2011)

Danke ...

Ersteres leuchtet mir ja noch ein - aber zum zweiten Thema ...
Irgendwie ist Tiefenheim für mich nicht auf einer anderen Ebene.
Es ist nur eine sehr tief gelegener Hohlraum/Höhle unter dem Meer - also ein Teil Azeroths.
In meinen Augen saugt ein Strudel (hier Maelstrom) an - aber spuckt nicht aus.^^

Scherbenwelt und die Feuerlande sind imo z.B. auf einer anderen Ebene.
Und ich meine, die Feuerlande sind doch die eigentliche Elementarebene.
All das andere wie z.B. Tiefenheim sind doch noch irdische Zonen, oder?

Aber nunja, ich mag Deinen Ausführungen mal glauben. 

greetz


----------



## Derulu (30. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Aber nunja, ich mag Deinen Ausführungen mal glauben.
> 
> greetz



Tiefenheim, Himmelswall (wo sich der Thron der 4 Winde bzw. der Vortexgipfel befindet), Feuerlande und "Abyssische Untiefen" sind die 4 Elementarebenen (Erde, Luft. Wasser, Feuer), die zwar existieren, aber (eigentlich) nur durch magische Zugänge/Ausgänge mit der Welt verbunden sind. Sie sind Teil der Welt aber irgendwie doch nicht Sie sind quasi "Parallelkontinete" der "realen" Welt, geschaffen um die Elementare wegzusperren. Todesschwinge ist es gelungen, die Grenze der Elementarebene der Erde (Tiefenheim) ohne magisches Portal zu durchbrechen, was eben zum Kataklysmus geführt hat...auch die Elementargrenze zum Himmelwall wurde übrigens durchbrochen, während es den Feuerelementaren mit Hilfe des Schattenhammers gelang, erstmals stabile Portale zwischen Feuerlande und Azeroth zu schaffe. 

Natürlich liegen Feuerlande und Tiefenheim "unter" Azeroth, sind aber durch eigentlich undurchdringliche Elementargrenzen davon getrennt, der Himmelswall liegt über Azeroth und die Abyssischen Untiefen ganz tief unten im Meer. Trotzdem würde bei Einsturz das Innerste nach Aussen gekehrt...ist halt Fantasy, da ist nicht immer alles logisch^^


----------



## Doofkatze (30. September 2011)

Ich bin verwirrt.

War der Kataklysmus Todesschwinge Wutanfall, wo er mal kurz aus Tiefenheim ausgebrochen ist und anschließend etwas Feuer gemacht hat und dabei einige Dinge zerstört hat oder ist der Kataklysmus nun das Ergebnis des Ausbruchs, bei dem viel kaputtgegangen ist?

Wie ist nun die Machtstruktur in Azeroth bzw. der Welt?

Alter Gott (gehörte da Sargeras dazu?) > Gott > Titan > ...Elemente?

oder Titan >>>>>>>>>>>>>> irgendwelche kleinen Götter... Ich komm da nichtmehr mit^^

Übrigens klingt deine Aussage über die Welt und den Elementarebenen doch irgendwie nach Dreifaltigkeit


----------



## villain (30. September 2011)

Sageras ist keiner der alten Götter. Er ist /war einer der Titanen. 

siehe auch: http://www.wowwiki.com/Sargeras


----------



## Derulu (30. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ....



Der Kataklysmus ist das, was Todesschwinge Ausbruch ausgelöst hat (die brennenden Gräben etc. hat ja nur die Wenigsten er selbst verursacht, sondern sind die Folge der Zerstörung des "Weltengefüges", dadurch kam es zu Erdbeben, Kratern, Vulkanausbrüchen, dem "Aufreissen der Erde", dem ausbruch der Elementare)




zum Machgefüge in etwa (sicher mit vielen Löchern):

Die Guten:
Das Pantheon (also die höchsten der "goldenen" Titanen rund um Aman'Thul) -> Titanen (so wie es Sargeras war) -> Wächter/Aspekte -> Wir

Naaru (was vermutlich auch Elune ist/war)

Die Bösen:
Rein auf Azeroth: Die alten Götter -> Todesschwinge -> Elementarlords -> Zwielichtvater (heute) / Cho'Gall (früher) -> Elementare/Schattenhammerkultisten
 	Alte Götter-> Verlorene (zB. das Vieh im Schattenhochland) -> Gesichtslose

Bedrohung für alle Planeten: Sargeras -> Archimonde(schon Tod)/Kil'jaeden -> Man'ari (früher mal Eredar)-> Grubenlords ->sonstige "intelligente" Dämonen ->Wichtel/Höllenbestien etc.
 	( Sargeras -> Kil'jaeden -> Lichkönig -> Geißelfürsten -> "intelligente" Geißelmitglieder -> Geißel) wieder nur rein Azeroth


----------



## Benon (30. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Alter Gott (gehörte da Sargeras dazu?) > Gott > Titan > ...Elemente?



Ich würde auch mal behaupten das die obersten Titanen über den alten Göttern stehen, sie jedoch nicht vernichten konnten da Azeroth sonst kaputt gehen würde, da die alten Götter mit Azeroth verbunden sind. Aber über den Titanen stehen sie deshalb wohl eher nicht (meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ad1) Thorim ist kein Titan, Thorim ist ein "Wächter" der Titanen, ein mächtiges Wesen, erschaffen um die eingekerkerten alten Götter zu bewachen. Thorim war verbündet mit den Söhnen Hodirs, brach aber den Pakt mit ihnen auf Anraten seines Bruders Loken, der allerdings bereits von Yogg-Saron "gewonnen" wurde. Aufgrund des Paktbruchs verloren die Söhne Hodirs ihre Schlacht (glauben sie zumindest, dass sie deswegen verloren haben) und ihr geliebter König Arngrimm fiel.



Man sieht hier auch schön die Parallelen zur nordischen Mythologie, auf welcher ja Sturmgipfel, Heulender Fjord und diverse Teilgebiete aufbauen. Loken rät Thorium wie er etwas machen soll was allerdings daneben geht --> ergo er ist ein Lügner der alle Vorteile nutzt. Mythologie Thor und Loki. Das genaue Thema Mythologie und WoW/Reelles in WoW wurde ja schon oft genug besprochen daher schalt ich wieder ab.


----------



## Shaila (1. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Kataklysmus ist das, was Todesschwinge Ausbruch ausgelöst hat (die brennenden Gräben etc. hat ja nur die Wenigsten er selbst verursacht, sondern sind die Folge der Zerstörung des "Weltengefüges", dadurch kam es zu Erdbeben, Kratern, Vulkanausbrüchen, dem "Aufreissen der Erde", dem ausbruch der Elementare)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde keine Unterteilungen in "Gut" und "Böse" vornehmen. Selbst Sargeras ist wahrscheinlich davon überzeugt, dass seine Sache richtig sei. Im Grunde verfolgt er das gleiche Ziel, wie das Pantheon, nur auf einem anderen Weg. Während das Pantheon das Universum Stück für Stück "formt" ist Sargeras ganz einfach der Überzeugung, dass erst eine völlige Vernichtung und anschließende Neuanordung des Universums, diesem Frieden und Perfektion verleihen kann. Es sind also zwei Ansichten und beide denken, sie wären im Recht. Aus unserer Sicht (Spielcharaktere) ist es natürlich logisch, dass wir Feinde Sargeras sind, da wir nun ungern vernichtet werden wollen.

Wir stehen aber meiner Meinung nach nicht auf der Seite des Pantheons, was ganz einfach daran liegt, dass wir noch nie im offenen Dialog mit dem Pantheon standen. Wenn das Pantheon jetzt zurück nach Azeroth kommen würde, ist es völlig offen, ob sie den Planeten schlicht weg neu formen würden, da ihr ursprünglicher Aufbau der Welt völlig aus den Rudern geraden ist. Wenn sie sehen, wie der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodiert ist, der Kontinet zerschmettert wurde und in welchem Zustand sich die vielen Wächter befinden. Was würden sie tun? Wenn sie sich für eine Neuordnung entscheiden würden, dann wären sie für uns "die Bösen", denn sie würden uns dabei höchstwahrscheinlich vernichten.

Darüber hinaus denke ich nicht, dass man eindeutige Machtverhältnisse festlegen kann. Die Titanen besiegten die alten Götter durch zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit, ich denke nicht, dass ein Titan im Kampf 1 vs 1 als Sieger hervorgehen würde. Und so zieht sich das durch alle Vergleiche. z.B. die Naaru. Wie stark sind diese? Können wir das überhaupt wissen? Nein, also muss man sich hier einfach überraschen lassen und weiter beobachten.


----------



## Derulu (3. Oktober 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wir stehen aber meiner Meinung nach nicht auf der Seite des Pantheons, was ganz einfach daran liegt, dass wir noch nie im offenen Dialog mit dem Pantheon standen. Wenn das Pantheon jetzt zurück nach Azeroth kommen würde, ist es völlig offen, ob sie den Planeten schlicht weg neu formen würden, da ihr ursprünglicher Aufbau der Welt völlig aus den Rudern geraden ist. Wenn sie sehen, wie der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodiert ist, der Kontinet zerschmettert wurde und in welchem Zustand sich die vielen Wächter befinden. Was würden sie tun? Wenn sie sich für eine Neuordnung entscheiden würden, dann wären sie für uns "die Bösen", denn sie würden uns dabei höchstwahrscheinlich vernichten.



Naja, den "Resetknopf" in Ulduar (alos Algalon) haben wir überzeugt, die Welt erstmal doch nicht auf 0 zurückzusetzen (indem wir ihn verkloppt haben^^)


----------



## Eyora (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich will dir nicht widersprechen Derulu, da ich selbst noch nie in Schlachtzügen geschweige denn in Ulduar gewesen bin. Aber Algalon war doch soweit ich weiß nur ein Späher, der schauen sollte das auch alles in Ordnung ist. Indem Fall hat man nicht den Kopf überzeugt, sondern eher das Kabel zum Knopf gekappt. (... Das Bild passt generell nicht, wenn man nicht gerade Chuck Norris heißt, wie überzeugt man dann bitte einen Knopf).  
Wenn Algalon wirklich einer der Titanen ist (was ich nicht glaube,..., allein weil ihr in der Lage wart ihn zu töten), und die Welt neu Formen gekonnt hätte, hätte man maximal den Knopf kaputt gemacht   

P.S.: Sry wenn ich im letzten Satz in der Zeitform verrutscht sein sollte.


----------



## Derulu (6. Oktober 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht widersprechen Derulu, da ich selbst noch nie in Schlachtzügen geschweige denn in Ulduar gewesen bin. Aber Algalon war doch soweit ich weiß nur ein Späher, der schauen sollte das auch alles in Ordnung ist. Indem Fall hat man nicht den Kopf überzeugt, sondern eher das Kabel zum Knopf gekappt. (... Das Bild passt generell nicht, wenn man nicht gerade Chuck Norris heißt, wie überzeugt man dann bitte einen Knopf).
> Wenn Algalon wirklich einer der Titanen ist (was ich nicht glaube,..., allein weil ihr in der Lage wart ihn zu töten), und die Welt neu Formen gekonnt hätte, hätte man maximal den Knopf kaputt gemacht
> 
> P.S.: Sry wenn ich im letzten Satz in der Zeitform verrutscht sein sollte.



Naja, Algalon ist der Schutzmechanismus, der "Überprüfer" der Titanen (und nein, er ist kein Titan), der den Titanen melden sollte, wenn etwas nicht stimmt, damit sie die Welt wieder auf 0 zurücksetzen. Da einer der alten Götter plötzlich gekämpft hat, war er aufgeschreckt und wir haben ihn prügelmäßig überzeugt, zuzuhören, dass die Welt doch nicht den Bach runtergeht...


----------



## Alux (6. Oktober 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wenn Algalon wirklich einer der Titanen ist (was ich nicht glaube,..., allein weil ihr in der Lage wart ihn zu töten), und die Welt neu Formen gekonnt hätte, hätte man maximal den Knopf kaputt gemacht



Naja wir haben ihn  nicht getötet, nur überzeugt, dass die sterblichen Rassen überleben wollen und sich zu verteidigen wissen.


----------



## Marcion (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich sehe das so:

Sowohl Titanen als auch die alten Götter verfügen (sofern nicht irgendwie eingeschränkt) über eine Macht, die weit über die Fähigkeiten unserer Charaktere und auch unserer Vorstellung hinausgehen. Sie nutzen nur ihre Kräfte unterschiedlich: Die alten Götter manipulieren ihr Umfeld, um ihren finsteren Plänen Gestalt zu verleihen, egal ob Elementarlords, Deathwing oder Schattenhammer-Kult. Sie lassen andere die "Drecksarbeit" erledigen und bleiben im Hintergrund. Die Titanen hingegen machen sich eher selbst die Hände schmutzig, und kämpfen "ehrhaft" (Irdene, Mechagnome u.a Konstrukte wurden meiner Ansicht erst nach dem Sieg über die Götter geschaffen). 

Algalon war wie schon festgestellt auch ein Titanenkonstrukt (ein wandelnder Sternencomputer halt), der den Zustand Azeroths überprüfen sollte. Er wird von den Spielern "überredet", das eine Neuordnung nicht in "unserem" Sinne ist.

Sargaeras will das Universum nicht neu ordnen. Er will nur die bestehende Ordnung der Titanen wieder auflösen, weil er sie als unnatürlich und wahres Übel sieht. 

Was den Kampf Titan vs. Alten Gott angeht: Wären sie einander nicht zumindest ebenbürtig, hätten die Titanen sie nicht besiegen können.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Problembeere (11. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt mehr Titanen allein im Pantheon als alte Götter. Denn Alte Götter sind nur 3 bestätigt (C'thun, Yogg-Saron, N'zoth), bei der Meistergleve könnte es sich eventuell um einen gestorbenen Alten handeln (bestätigt ist das aber nicht). Selbst wenn es tatsächlich 5 Alte Götter gäbe, so hat das Pantheon noch seinen Champion (damals noch Sargeras, heute Aggramar). + die Titanen, die nicht im Pantheon sind. D.h. selbst wenn ein Alter Gott einem einzelnen Titanen überlegen wäre, waren die Titanen doch in größerer Zahl auf Azeroth vertreten.

Alle Rassen, die von Metall- und Steinwesen abstammen (Gnome, Zwerge, Menschen, Troggs) wurden erst nach dem Krieg gegen die Alten Götter erschaffen und die Elementare erst danach auf die Elementarebenen verbannt, davor konnten sie sich als Diener der Alten Götter frei auf Azeroth bewegen.

Was ein 1 vs 1 Titan gegen Alten Gott angeht ein Zitat:



> [...]In the time before time, when the world was still in its infancy, a battle between a Titan and a being of unimaginable evil and power raged on this very soil. The prophecy is unclear about whether or not the Titan was vanquished in this battle but it illustrates that a Titan fell. An Old God had also fallen - or so it was thought.


 - Prophezeiung von Skeram.

Zu deutsch:


> [...]In der Zeit vor der Zeit, als die Welt noch in ihren Anfängen war, wütete eine Schlacht zwischen einem Titan und einem Wesen von unvorstellbarer Bösartigkeit und Kraft - direkt auf diesem Land ... Ein Alter Gott war ebenso gefallen...[...]


 - Prophezeiung von Skeram.

Englische Version deswegen dabei, weil 'or so it was thought' im deutschen bei der Quest nicht übersetzt wurde, der Nebensatz aber die Bedeutung relativiert. Da diese Prophezeiung vom Propheten Skeram in Ahn'Quiraj ausgesprochen wurde liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass dieser Alte Gott C'thun ist, der einem Titan genau ebenbürtig war - sie konnten sich nicht töten, aber dennoch gegenseitig besiegen.


----------



## Alux (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage und zwar bezüglich des Alterns in WoW.

Tyrande, Malfurion und die ganzen Nachtelfen waren ja durch Nordrassil unsterblich und haben ihre Unsterblichkeit geopfert um Archimonde zu vernichten. Hätten alle Nachtelfen nicht in diesem Augenblick sterben müssen? Schließlich waren alle Tausende von Jahren alt und der Schutz der Unsterblichkeit hat ja aufgehört zu existieren.

Außerdem würde es mich generell interessieren wie das Durchschnittsalter der ganzen Rassen aussieht.


----------



## Alphajaeger (13. Oktober 2011)

Auf 1. weiß ich leider nix aber wirklich gute Frage.

Zu 2. 

Es gab mal einen Artikel hier auf buffed wo das drinstandt. Ein paar wenige konnt ich mir ungefähr merken:

Menschen: 70-80 Jahre
Tauren: 80-100 Jahre
Gnome: 300-350 Jahre
(Nachtelfen: 10.000 Jahre
Blutelfen: 7.500 Jahre)

Bei den letzten 2 bin ich mir nichtmehr so ganz sicher wie bei den ersten 3. Worgen und Goblins waren zu der Zeit als der Artikel kam nochnicht, ich schau mal ob ich ihn nochmal finde.


----------



## Littletall (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei Blutelfen ist bestätigt, dass sie so um die 3-400 Jahre leben können. Natürlich gibt es wohl einige mächtige Magier, die ihr Leben durch Magie verlängern konnten.

Quelle ist das Gamestar-Sonderheft. Außerdem stand das auch auf der WoW-Wiki, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Tyrande, Malfurion und die ganzen Nachtelfen waren ja durch Nordrassil unsterblich und haben ihre Unsterblichkeit geopfert um Archimonde zu vernichten. Hätten alle Nachtelfen nicht in diesem Augenblick sterben müssen? Schließlich waren alle Tausende von Jahren alt und der Schutz der Unsterblichkeit hat ja aufgehört zu existieren.



Gute Frage zum richtigen Zeitpunkt^^ (am 12.10. kam der neue Roman zu WoW raus):

Im neuen Roman Wolfsherz, ist ein Teil der Geschichte, dass die Nachtelfenbevölkerung in heller Aufregung ist, denn bei den einst unsterblichen Nachtelfen treten jetzt, Jahre nach der Aufgabe ihrer Unsterblickeit (im dritten Krieg wurde die Unsterblichkeit geopfert), bei den ersten ihres Volkes die Auswirkungen des Alterns auf...

oder Zitat vom Einband:

"...Eine Welle der Besorgnis geht durch die Reihen der einst unsterblichen Nachtelfen, da der erste von ihnen unter den typischen Symptomen des Alterns zu leiden beginnt. Außerdem hadern viele der Nachtelfen mit der beabsichtigten Wiedereingliederung der Hochgeborenen in die Gesellschaft..."


----------



## Alux (14. Oktober 2011)

Ach gar net gewusst das wieder ein neuer kam. Bin grad dabei meine Warcraft/World of Warcraft Bücher zu vervollständigen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ach gar net gewusst das wieder ein neuer kam. Bin grad dabei meine Warcraft/World of Warcraft Bücher zu vervollständigen.



Jojo, ist jetzt mal wieder eines, das vorrangig von der Allianz handelt (wie die Worgen in die Allianz aufgenommen wurden, wie die Hochelfen bei den Nachtelfen wieder aufgenommen wurden, wie die Nachtelfen unter der Sterblichkeit zu leiden haben, es handelt von Jarod und Maiv Schattensang und was aus ihnen wurde, wie die Nachtelfen das Eschental größtenteisl an die Horde verloren haben, etc. etc....alles Dinge die Ingame bereits passiert sind aber nicht sonderlich ausführlich behandelt wurden) nachdem Drachendämmerung ja eher über einen Helden der Horde war (auch wenn Thrall/Go'el inzwischen Fraktionsübergreifend agiert)


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich aus Thralls Wolf geworden, auf dem er als Scharfseher in Warcraft 3 saß?


----------



## Alphajaeger (17. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Thralls Wolf geworden, auf dem er als Scharfseher in Warcraft 3 saß?



Ausgezeichnete Frage.

Spontan geraten würd ich sagen:

a) Alterschwäche
b) Eingeschläfert
c) von nem bösen Gott korrumptiert
d) Selbstmord weil Thrall/Go'el nichtmehr War Chief ist....


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ein Endboss nach Todesschwinge


----------



## Derulu (17. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Thralls Wolf geworden, auf dem er als Scharfseher in Warcraft 3 saß?



Nichts, was soll aus Snowsong geworden sein? Sie leibt und lebt. Siehe auch den Roman: Sturmgrimm (der ja relativ aktuell ist), wo die Wölfin um ihren im smaragdgrünen Alptraum gefangenen Herrn trauert oder wo sie als Erste den Schattenformenangriff der im Alptraum Gefangenen auf Orgrimmar realisiert und die Verteidiger warnt 

...wobei hier sowieso ein Problem besteht: Snowsong war/ist Thralls erster 8einziger) Reitwolf und ist laut Roman (Der Lord der Clans) und zB. auch in BC bzw. WotLk (dem Kampf um Unterstadt) weiß...der in Warcraft 3 (diese Kampagne ist das was im Buch erzählt wird^^) ist aber schwarz


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

falsche lichtreflexion in war3 bzw. inner wolflackierei gewesen.

hab sie in wc3 auch mal in weiß gesehen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Oktober 2011)

Oder Frostwölfe sind wie Schneehasen und wechseln je nach Jahreszeit ihr Fell und damit ihre Farbe...wobei...wo in der Scherbenwelt ist genau Winter...


----------



## Marcion (19. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oder Frostwölfe sind wie Schneehasen und wechseln je nach Jahreszeit ihr Fell und damit ihre Farbe...wobei...wo in der Scherbenwelt ist genau Winter...



Nachdem es auch in Azeroth nur 3 Gebiete mit Schnee gibt (Winterquell, Dun Morogh und Alterac), würde ich behaupten, das die "Winterscherbe(n)" einfach nicht zugänglich sind... oder wir fragen Blizz, ob sie eine realistische Wetter- und Umweltsimulation einbauen, mit Dürreperioden, Überschwemmungen und Glatteis: 

"An alle Reisenden der Sturmwind-Goldhain-Straße: Durch die wechselhalften Bedingungen kam es erneut zu Glatteisbildungen. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, auf ein 60% Mount umzusteigen oder die Reise zu Fuß zurückzulegen. Von Flugtieren und -geräten rät der Königliche Wetterdienst wegen des starken Westwindes ab. Und nun zu den Temperaturen der Hauptstädte: Eisenschmiede sommerliche -10°C.....


----------



## Derulu (19. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt, da ich das neue Buch ausgelesen habe, fällt mir eine berühmte WoW Figur ein, die sehr gut als neuer Raidboss herhalten könnte



Spoiler



Maiev Schattensang (und ihre Elitetruppe der Behüterinnen), die eigentlich im Auftrag von Tyrande und Malfurion die Morde an den Hochgeborenen aufklären soll, entpuppt sich als die Mörderin, die sämtliche Hochelfen exekutieren will. Ebenso nimmt sie Malfurion gefangen (während Tyrande in das Eschental auszieht um die Horde dort zurückzudrängen und zu bekämpfen) und will ihn töten, da er in ihren Augen unzählige Verbrechen an seinem Volk begangen hat (zB. die Aufgabe der Unsterblichkeit und Malfurions ausdrücklicher Wunsch, Teldrassil nicht wieder von allen Drachen zu segen umd die Nachtelfen "demütiger" mit ihrer Umgebung und ihrem Leben umgehen zu lassen; die Wiederaufnahme der Hochgeborenen; die Gnade gegenüber Illidan, ihn gefangen zu nehmen statt gleich zu töten und dem daraus folgenden Schlamassel mit seiner Flucht, etc.), sie ist völlig wahnsinnig geeworden. Jarod kann sie zwar nach hartem Kampf und mit schwerer Verletzungen aufhalten, sie kann allerdings selbst schwerverletzt flüchten


----------



## Lavant (19. Oktober 2011)

Fände Maiev als Raidboss verdammt cool, konnte die noch nie leiden (auch net in WC3). 
Und wär auch endlich mal ne Abwechslung zu den ganzen Feuerbossen und Drachen.


----------



## Derulu (19. Oktober 2011)

Lavant schrieb:


> ....



Warum schreib ich eigentlich einen Spoiler davor, wenn du es dann ganz offen schreibst?


----------



## Alphajaeger (19. Oktober 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> Und nun zu den Temperaturen der Hauptstädte: Eisenschmiede sommerliche -10°C.....



Also IN Eisenschmied würd ich die Temperatur auf min. +60°C schätzen. (Ich mein: Da ließt Lava von der Decke....) Außerhalb von IF sind -10°C vielleicht drinn.


Back2Topic: Wäre durchaus denkbar was Derulu im Spoilerkasten geschrieben hat. Die war mir eh nochnie sehr sympatisch.


----------



## Marcion (20. Oktober 2011)

Bossfähigkeiten wären ja größtenteils bekannt: 

Blinzeln: Telepotiert sich irgendwo hin (zu einer bestimmten oder zufälligen Position) + möglicher Aggroreset

Dolchfächer: AOE-Angriff 

Schattenschlag: Wird vermutlich nur den Tank treffen, könnte man aber auch mit Blinzeln verbinden

(Avatar der) Rache: Das wäre noch die coolste Fähigkeit. Entweder man muss solange überleben, bis der Avatar, der nicht "angreifbar" ist, wieder verschwunden ist (nur-die-heiler-sind-wirklich-gefragt-variante), oder man muss ihn möglichst schnell umhauen (wer-hat-den-größten....dps-natürlich-variante), weil er stärker oder gleich stark wie der Boss selbst ist und für jeden toten Spieler ein Geist der Rache entsteht.

+/- ein paar Fähigkeiten. Kein sehr innovativer Kampf, wenn du mich fragst.

Loretechnisch könnten wir wieder einen Alten Gott einbauen, der Maiev in ihrer Suche nach einer neuen Daseinsberechtigung eine neue (natürlich durch und durch böse und gemeine) Aufgabe gibt, die zur Abwechslung das Ende Azeroths bedeuten würde, und nur einige mutige Helden sind in der Lage, diesen hinterhältigen Plan zu durchkreuzen. Aber Derulu, Malfurion war jetzt lange genug weg. Lass die Nachtelfen doch mal in Ruhe   Die Horde soll auch mal auf einen wichtigen Charakter verzichten


----------



## Hexer1975 (20. Oktober 2011)

Haben Maiev und Jarod eigentlich eine familäre Beziehung zueinander oder ist der Nachname nur rein zufällig und ist bei den Nachtelfen so häufig wie Müller?


----------



## Derulu (20. Oktober 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Haben Maiev und Jarod eigentlich eine familäre Beziehung zueinander oder ist der Nachname nur rein zufällig und ist bei den Nachtelfen so häufig wie Müller?



Große Schwester und kleiner Bruder


----------



## Ditju (23. Oktober 2011)

Da nun MoP angekündigt wurde wüsste ich gerne, ob man neben WC3 noch etwas von Chen Sturmbräu weiss. Ausser dass er anscheinend der einzige ist der Pandaria verlassen und wiedergefunden hat.


----------



## Mograin (23. Oktober 2011)

ich habe da mal eine frage über Schreckenslords die sind ja unsterblich und Nur eine Waffe, die mit teufelsenergie überladen ist, oder pure ungefilterte Nethercagie(wie Illidan sie verwendet) vermag es, sie zu töten und mich wunderts anetheron obwohl er weder on teufelsenergie noch von purer ungefilter netheragie besiegt wurde als tod befunden wird ist das ein lore fehler?


----------



## Shaila (23. Oktober 2011)

So, liebe Lorefreunde. Mists of Pandaria wurde nun als offizielles nächstes Addon angekündigt. Die Pandaren kommen als neues Volk. Damit sind hiermit Fragen zu den Pandaren eröffnet, ebenso wie Spekulationen!

Ich habe auch gleich eine Frage: Heißt es nicht eigentlich "Pandarenen"? Könnte Blizzard ein Fehler unterlaufen sein?


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So, liebe Lorefreunde. Mists of Pandaria wurde nun als offizielles nächstes Addon angekündigt. Die Pandaren kommen als neues Volk. Damit sind hiermit Fragen zu den Pandaren eröffnet, ebenso wie Spekulationen!
> 
> Ich habe auch gleich eine Frage: Heißt es nicht eigentlich "Pandarenen"? Könnte Blizzard ein Fehler unterlaufen sein?



Da die Rasse eigentlich Pandaren heißt,so wie die Tauren eben Tauren heißen, auch in der Einzahl, dürfte das ein Fehler sein



Ditju schrieb:


> Da nun MoP angekündigt wurde wüsste ich gerne, ob man neben WC3 noch etwas von Chen Sturmbräu weiss. Ausser dass er anscheinend der einzige ist der Pandaria verlassen und wiedergefunden hat.



Nein, neben WC3 gibt es nur Fanfiction, die sich bisher mit Chen Sturmbräu befasste. Man könnte zwar rexxar fragen, ob er etwas über seinen alten Kampfgefährten weiß, der ist aber leider nicht so gesprächig bzw. wiederholt der sich ständig, wenn man ihn in der Scherbenwelt antrifft xD


----------



## Albra (24. Oktober 2011)

was chen betrifft bzw betraf konnte man vor dem kataklysmus immer wieder sein fässchen im brachland finden
meine sogar nach dem bruch in ratchet den dazugehörigen questgeber gesehn zu haben bin mir nur wegen dem namen nicht sicher

meine frage is mehr ob die pandas es schaffen den tauren den knuddelfaktor abzulaufen 

auch würde mich interessieren wie wohl ein pandarendruide aussehen würde.. der müsste ja theoretisch nichtmal in bärengestalt wechseln zum tanken *g* 
(hab das blizzconvid nich gesehn also ka welche klassen die überhaupt können)


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> auch würde mich interessieren wie wohl ein pandarendruide aussehen würde.. der müsste ja theoretisch nichtmal in bärengestalt wechseln zum tanken *g*
> (hab das blizzconvid nich gesehn also ka welche klassen die überhaupt können)



Pandaren können spielen: Mönch, Priester, Magier, Jäger, Schurke, Krieger, Schamane ...nicht möglich sein werden: Todesritter, Hexenmeister, Druide und Paladin


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Oktober 2011)

Wurde schon erklärt warum Pandaren mit arkaner Magie hantieren? Wegen der Nutzung durch die Kaldorei, haben die Pandaren vor der Teilung der Welt Kalimdor verlassen.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wurde schon erklärt warum Pandaren mit arkaner Magie hantieren? Wegen der Nutzung durch die Kaldorei, haben die Pandaren vor der Teilung der Welt Kalimdor verlassen.



Leider nein, das stört mich auch...wundert mich, dass es dem RedShirt Guy entgangen ist...


----------



## Ditju (24. Oktober 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wurde schon erklärt warum Pandaren mit arkaner Magie hantieren? Wegen der Nutzung durch die Kaldorei, haben die Pandaren vor der Teilung der Welt Kalimdor verlassen.



Wahrscheinlich werden sie nicht Magie in unserer Form nutzen. Der Nebel rund um Pandaria wurde auch von Magiern geschaffen um ihr Volk vor Bedrohung zu schützen. Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel;p


----------



## Shaila (24. Oktober 2011)

Also das finde ich auch komisch. Da hätte man doch lieber die Druiden für die Pandaren zur Verfügung gestellt, anstelle der Magier. Schließlich soll es ein harmonisches und naturliebendes Volk sein, ähnlich wie die Nachtelfen und die Tauren. Und selbst Trolle haben Druiden. Wieso nicht Pandaren? Und ich meine: Stellt euch doch mal vor wie unglaublich cool das wäre! Pandaren mit einer eigenen Pandabärenform! Die Vorstellung ist so unglaublich cool, echt Schade, dass sie keine Druiden werden können.

Vielleicht könnte ich das in der Beta dann mal vorschlagen und vorher schon im Forum.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also das finde ich auch komisch. Da hätte man doch lieber die Druiden für die Pandaren zur Verfügung gestellt, anstelle der Magier. Schließlich soll es ein harmonisches und naturliebendes Volk sein, ähnlich wie die Nachtelfen und die Tauren. Und selbst Trolle haben Druiden. Wieso nicht Pandaren? Und ich meine: Stellt euch doch mal vor wie unglaublich cool das wäre! Pandaren mit einer eigenen Pandabärenform! Die Vorstellung ist so unglaublich cool, echt Schade, dass sie keine Druiden werden können.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte ich das in der Beta dann mal vorschlagen und vorher schon im Forum.



Nur gibt es keinen weg, pandaren-Druiden zu erklären. Pandaren haben sich vor 15.000 Jahren vom damaligen riesenkontinent Azeroth verabschiedet, damals gab es noch keine Nachtelfendruiden. Die Nachtelfen begannen um den Krieg der Ahnen herum, mit dem druidentum, Malfurion war als Cenarius Schüler der erste "Druide" der "Welt". Die Tauren, die immer schon naturverbunden waren und mit den Nachtelfen während des Kriegs der Ahnen in Verbindung traten, lernten es von ihnen und so kamen sie zum Druidentum. Die Worgen wiederum enstanden auf Azeroth überhaupt erst, als Malfurion und seine Druiden mit der Wolfsrudelform experimentierten, bis sie herausfanden, dass sie diese Form nicht kontrollieren konnten. Die, um die es damals bereist geschehen war, wurden in den smaragdgrünen Traum zum Schlafen geschickt und die Experimente eingestellt. Eine Splittergruppe der Druiden, allerdings experimentierte weiter und irgendwann wurde Erzmagier Arugal, der für Gilneas Hilfe im Kampf gegen die Geißel suchte auf diese Druiden aufmerksam und es gelang ihm, die schlafenden Worgen in die normale Welt zurück zu holen...den rest kennt man ja....aus Schuldbewußtsein, lehrten die Druiden die Gilneer, nachdem die Mauer gefallen war, die Kunst des Druidentums, was ihnen unter anderem half, den Fluch unter Kontrolle zu halten. Trolle wiederum haben loretechnisch keine Druiden, sondern Loapriester....aber Pandaren haben nicht davon...keine Tiergötter aus deren Verehrung sie die Kunst des Verwandelns ziehen konnten und auch keine nachtelfischen Lehrmeister....


----------



## Hexer1975 (25. Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Frau von Genn Graumähne geworden. Hatte schon ein paar mal das Worgengebiet durchgequestet und auf Graumähnes Anwesen war sie noch anwesend und danach hörte man nichts mehr von ihr und ihrem eventuellem Schicksal. Sein Sohn kam ja ums Leben.


----------



## Ditju (25. Oktober 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der Frau von Genn Graumähne geworden. Hatte schon ein paar mal das Worgengebiet durchgequestet und auf Graumähnes Anwesen war sie noch anwesend und danach hörte man nichts mehr von ihr und ihrem eventuellem Schicksal. Sein Sohn kam ja ums Leben.



bei den geschichten der anführer war sie jedoch noch am leben. Sie wurde von einer Kommode eingeklemmt als ihr Schiff kenterte, wurde jedoch von Genn gerettet. Jetzt ist sie nirgends im spiel doch ich glaube dass sie und ihre tochter es sich bei den anderen adligen in sturmwind gut gehen lassen.


----------



## Derulu (5. November 2011)

Ich beantworte die Frage, wer denn der Feind sein soll in MoP (wegen dem man raiden soll), lieber schon, bevor sie gestellt wird^^, da es ja scheinbar unter der Spielerschaft gerade den Umlauf macht, dass es erstmals in der Geschichte von WoW keinen "Feind" geben wird, und wie einfallslos dies wäre und wie faul Blizzard doch nicht geworden wäre

Als Bedrohungen wurden auf der Blizzcon erwähnt:

1.) Die Mantiden, ein Insektenvolk (ähnlich den Silithiden aber ohne kollektivem Schwarmbewußtsein), welches von den Pandaren durch eine von eben diesen erbaute Mauer getrennt lebt, dem es im Zuge des Krieges der auf Pandaria zwischen Horde und Allianz herrscht, immer häufiger gelingt, in die Länderein der Pandaren einzudringen und in Bedrängnis zu bringen.

2.) Die Mogu, die eigentlichen Ureinwohner von Pandaria, die von den Pandaren, als diese vor über 10.000 Jahren die Insel für sich als Rückzugsort entdeckten, zurückgedrängt wurden und die sich seither still im Hintergrund hielten, die nun, da die Pandaren durch den Krieg, der auf ihrem Land herrscht, abgelenkt sind, allerdings ihre Chance sehen, die Insel wieder für sich zu erobern und die Pandaren für immer von dort zu tilgen

und 

3.) Der vermutliche Hauptfeind des kommenden Addons: die Sha, Wesen aus Schatten, (fein-)stofflich gewordenes "böses Karma", die sich von Hass, Krieg, Mißgunst ernähren, weswegen es auf Pandaria bisher galt, das sensible Gleichgewicht zwischen "Gut" und "Böse" (Yin&Yang, eine weitere Anlehnung an asiatische Glaubensausrichtungen) zu bewahren um nicht die Sha zu stärken. Nun, da aber der Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde auf Pandaria Einzug hält, werden die Sha stärker und stärker und ihre Macht und ihr Einfluss nehmen zu. Dazu (das sie der Hauptfeind werden) passt auch, dass Chris Metzen bei der Vorstellung von MoP davon sprach, dass Krieg herrschen wird und dass hinter dem Krieg etwas lauert, dass sich von Wu und Krieg ernährt...
Hier mal ein Bild der Sha (vom ArtworkPanel der Blizzcon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (6. November 2011)

Die Sha schauen mal richtig geil aus, gefällt mir echt gut, aber ich hoffe das es viiiiiele abwandelungen geben wird.

An und für sich sind Pandaren UND wir schuld, das die Pandaren im nächsten Addon ordentlich viel mitbekommen werden:

1) Die mantiden...Gut das sind wir schuld, wegen dem krieg gibts lücken in der Mauer und der Verteidigung

2) Die Mogu...Pandaren schuld, weil sie selber auf die Insel kamen und statt in frieden zu leben sie verdrängten (Kann ich mir schwach vorstellen bei so einem Volk o_o)

3) Die Sha...Jo...Eig. Wie oben beschrieben haben die Pandaren dafür gesorgt das die Mogu nicht mehr so leben können wie früher was die sha eig. schon hätte nähren müssen, nun kommen wir dazu und es wird unangenehm.


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Spoiler



Ich hab grade mal wieder die Questreihe um Leyara (die Druidin der Flammen) gemacht bzw. mache gerade den letzten Abschnitt. Nun hab ich die Vision am Nachtelfenfriedhof im Eschental gesehen da kommt auch die Tochter von Leyara und Valstann Staghelm vor. Valstann und Leyara sind beide Nachtelfen, aber trotzdem sieht deren Tochter wie eine Blutelfe aus. Irgendwie erscheint mir das unlogisch.



Sry gar net dran gedacht, haust du das Zitat bitte auch in nen Spoiler?


----------



## leckaeis (6. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab grade mal wieder die Questreihe um Leyara (die Druidin der Flammen) gemacht bzw. mache gerade den letzten Abschnitt. Nun hab ich die Vision am Nachtelfenfriedhof im Eschental gesehen da kommt auch die Tochter von Leyara und Valstann Staghelm vor. Valstann und Leyara sind beide Nachtelfen, aber trotzdem sieht deren Tochter wie eine Blutelfe aus. Irgendwie erscheint mir das unlogisch.



Schreib sowas doch in einen Spoiler. 
Es soll Leute geben, die die Questreihe noch nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Destructix (6. November 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wurde schon erklärt warum Pandaren mit arkaner Magie hantieren? Wegen der Nutzung durch die Kaldorei, haben die Pandaren vor der Teilung der Welt Kalimdor verlassen.



Die Pandaren hatten nix gegen die Magie, sondern sie hatten nur was dagegen, wie und wofür diese von den Kaldorei eingesetzt wurde. So würde ich das einfach mal erklären...


----------



## Hexer1975 (7. November 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wurde schon erklärt warum Pandaren mit arkaner Magie hantieren? Wegen der Nutzung durch die Kaldorei, haben die Pandaren vor der Teilung der Welt Kalimdor verlassen.



Man kann ja auch schlecht den Arkanbaum bei ihnen weglassen, denn von der Nutzung von Feuer- und Eismagie distanzieren sie sich nicht oder? Dürfte das gleiche wie bei Priestern sein, man müsste ja auch den Untoten den Heiligbaum und den anderen Völkern den Schattenbaum wegnehmen. Lore und Spielmechanik sind halt zwei paar Schuhe. Sonst schalten einige Spieler noch einen Gleichstellungbeauftragten ein. ;o)


----------



## Rasgaar (7. November 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch schlecht den Arkanbaum bei ihnen weglassen, denn von der Nutzung von Feuer- und Eismagie distanzieren sie sich nicht oder? Dürfte das gleiche wie bei Priestern sein, man müsste ja auch den Untoten den Heiligbaum und den anderen Völkern den Schattenbaum wegnehmen. Lore und Spielmechanik sind halt zwei paar Schuhe. Sonst schalten einige Spieler noch einen Gleichstellungbeauftragten ein. ;o)




Naja, ganz davon abgesehen müssten eigentlich Untote auch Paladine sein können. Als sie noch Menschen waren, wars ihnen ja auch möglich diesen Weg einzuschlagen.
Ich meine, da bist du ein edler Paladin. Ein Streiter für das Licht und Gerechtigkeit. Dann stirbst du und erblickst als Untoter wieder das Licht (der Welt). Und dann bist du .. Jäger... oder Priester... nur Paladin geht nicht mehr?
Das Licht unterwerfen wie es die Blutelfen machen geht nicht als Untoter?


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2011)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Naja, ganz davon abgesehen müssten eigentlich Untote auch Paladine sein können. Als sie noch Menschen waren, wars ihnen ja auch möglich diesen Weg einzuschlagen.
> Ich meine, da bist du ein edler Paladin. Ein Streiter für das Licht und Gerechtigkeit. Dann stirbst du und erblickst als Untoter wieder das Licht (der Welt). Und dann bist du .. Jäger... oder Priester... nur Paladin geht nicht mehr?
> Das Licht unterwerfen wie es die Blutelfen machen geht nicht als Untoter?



Nein, müssen sie nicht^^...Untote erleiden bei Wirken von heiligem Licht immense Schmerzen, das heilige Licht ist schließlich DER Feind der Untoten. Der Priester ist loretechnisch bei den spielbaren Untoten nur als Schattenpriester möglich, spielmechanisch muss man ihnen auch den Heiligbaum und den Disziplinbaum zugestehen. Auch Blutelfen zwingen das Licht nicht mehr, der von den Blutelfen zur Abgabe seines Lichts gezwungene M'uru hat bei seinem "Lichtphasen"-Tod, in seinem Großmut (er ist eben ein Naaru, die sind so) den Blutelfen die Gabe auch das "richtige" heilige Licht zu wirken, ohne einen Naaru dazu zwingen zu müssen. Paladin ist bei den Untoten loretechnsich nicht möglich weil diese "heiligen" Ritter vom Licht erfüllt sind, das Licht "aus ihnen heraus" wirkt...und das Licht tötet alles was untot ist, ein untoter Paladin würde sich also mit jedem gewirkten Lichtzauber selbst töten..und das, im Gegensatz zum Priester in jedem seiner 3 "Speccs"


----------



## Rasgaar (7. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, müssen sie nicht^^...Untote erleiden bei Wirken von heiligem Licht immense Schmerzen, das heilige Licht ist schließlich DER Feind der Untoten. Der Priester ist loretechnisch bei den spielbaren Untoten nur als Schattenpriester möglich, spielmechanisch muss man ihnen auch den Heiligbaum und den Disziplinbaum zugestehen. Auch Blutelfen zwingen das Licht nicht mehr, der von den Blutelfen zur Abgabe seines Lichts gezwungene M'uru hat bei seinem "Lichtphasen"-Tod, in seinem Großmut (er ist eben ein Naaru, die sind so) den Blutelfen die Gabe auch das "richtige" heilige Licht zu wirken, ohne einen Naaru dazu zwingen zu müssen. Paladin ist bei den Untoten loretechnsich nicht möglich weil diese "heiligen" Ritter vom Licht erfüllt sind, das Licht "aus ihnen heraus" wirkt...und das Licht tötet alles was untot ist, ein untoter Paladin würde sich also mit jedem gewirkten Lichtzauber selbst töten..und das, im Gegensatz zum Priester in jedem seiner 3 "Speccs"




Mist. Das macht sogar noch so halbwegs Sinn ;P
Ich würd trotzdem meinen Pala lieber als Untoten spielen...


----------



## Nexilein (7. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Paladin ist bei den Untoten loretechnsich nicht möglich weil diese "heiligen" Ritter vom Licht erfüllt sind, das Licht "aus ihnen heraus" wirkt...und das Licht tötet alles was untot ist, ein untoter Paladin würde sich also mit jedem gewirkten Lichtzauber selbst töten..und das, im Gegensatz zum Priester in jedem seiner 3 "Speccs"



Die Diskussion gab's hier doch schonmal 

Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass ein wiedererweckter Paladin so schlau sein könnte, und sein Schild mit Schattenenergie aufläd bevor er es auf die Gegner schleudert.
Außerdem fände ich einen untoten "Schattadin" irgendwie wesentlich stylischer als die Emo-Palas aus Eiskrone...


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gab's hier doch schonmal
> 
> Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass ein wiedererweckter Paladin so schlau sein könnte, und sein Schild mit Schattenenergie aufläd bevor er es auf die Gegner schleudert.
> Außerdem fände ich einen untoten "Schattadin" irgendwie wesentlich stylischer als die Emo-Palas aus Eiskrone...




Schaladin

SCHALALALALA


----------



## Eyora (9. November 2011)

Wenn sich die Sha durch das schlechte Karma ernähren und wachsen, wie wollen wir die dann bekämpfen??
Ich meine ein Friedenstanz, während der Tank sich verprügeln lässt wäre zumindest eine witzige Lösung oder aber

Wie füge ich einen Spoiler ein... naja einfach nicht weiterlesen wenn man nicht gespoilert werden möchte:

Wir müssen den netten Oger aus der Sengenden Schlucht bitten, sich auf den Sha daraufzusetzen, damit wir uns umarmen und lieb haben können, bis der Sha verschwindet.

Spoiler ende

Ich weiß war ein bisschen albern aber die Frage bleibt, wie sollen wir die Sha bekämpfen?


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> ...



Gute Frage, nächste Frage^^...so viel ist dann zu denen auch noch nicht bekannt...allerdings meine ich, dass wohl beim kampf GEGEN die Karmamonster, kein böses Karma entsteht^^


----------



## Doofkatze (9. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gute Frage, nächste Frage^^...so viel ist dann zu denen auch noch nicht bekannt...allerdings meine ich, dass wohl beim kampf GEGEN die Karmamonster, kein böses Karma entsteht^^




Also ich kann auch mit Freude auf einige Gegner einschlagen und muss dafür nicht wütend werden :-)


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch mit Freude auf einige Gegner einschlagen und muss dafür nicht wütend werden :-)



Gut dann sagen wir es so...

Im Kampf gegen die Manifestierung bösen Karmas, wird vermutlich kein neues böses Karma entstehen, man tut ja was gegen das böse Karma^^


----------



## Eyora (9. November 2011)

> Also ich kann auch mit Freude auf einige Gegner einschlagen und muss dafür nicht wütend werden :-)



Das heißt also wenn wir die Krieger und Bärchen zuhause lassen ist alles in bester Ordnung?
Das war ja einfach.



> Im Kampf gegen die Manifestierung bösen Karmas, wird vermutlich kein neues böses Karma entstehen, man tut ja was gegen das böse Karma^^



Nunja, wenn ich feuer mit Feuer bekämpfe brennt es aber immer noch. Oder nicht.... jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. November 2011)

Evtl. können sich die einzelnen Sha nur solange nähren bis sie sie sich manifestieren. Dann blieb aber immernoch das Problem, daß durch den Kampf gegen die manifestierten Sha, sich weitere Sha nähren können.


PS. Wenn man Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft, dann wohl meistens in Form eines Gegenfeuers, welches Brennstoffe im Weg des zu bekämpfenden Feuers verbrennt. Kommt das zu bekämpfende Feuer nun dorthin, findet es keine Brennstoffe mehr und erlischt.


----------



## Alux (15. November 2011)

Mich beschäftigt mal wieder was zum Thema Warcraft.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere setzt World of Warcraft ja 5-10 Jahre nach der Schlacht um Nordrassil ein. Der Krieg um die Geißel, welche ja ursprünglich von der Brennenden Legion geschaffen wurde aber sich abgespalten hat, ging von da an ja erst wirklich los. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nicht doch was übersehen hab, aber kann es sein, dass es nirgendwo eine genaue Angabe gibt wie groß die Zeitspanne zwischen dem ersten Auftreten der Geißel und der Schlacht um Nordrassil ist?


----------



## Eyora (15. November 2011)

Genaue Zeitangaben bekommt man in WOW nicht, aber du spielst die ganze Geschichte ja mit. Ich denke mal das es ca. ein Jahr sein wird, da ja einige Meeres überquerungen mit inbegriffen sind. Natürlich nur eine Schätzung.


Edit:
Ich habe gerade nachgelesen und gesehen, das ich WoW schrieb, ich wollte allerdings auf WC3 bezug nehmen, mit meiner Aussage, da in diesem Spiel die Geisel entstand. Entschuldigung für eventuelle Missverständnisse.


----------



## Alux (15. November 2011)

Naja die Entstehung der Geißel an sich hat ja fast nichts mit World of Warcraft zu tun sonder nur mit Warcraft, da ja WoW im Prinzip der Krieg gegen die Geißel ist während in Warcraft ja das Entstehen behandelt wird. Wobei es wird nur von dem Zeitpunkt an berichtet wie sie öffentlich auftritt und Arthas die Drahtzieher jagt. Verbreitet wurde sie ja von Kel'Thuzad, welcher zuvor schon nach Nordend reiste und Ner'zhul seine Seele anbot.
Es heißt zwar Ner'zhul brauchte 10 Jahre um seine Armee aufzubauen, aber ist damit der gesamte Zeitraum vom Verbreiten der Seuche bis zur Schlacht um Nordrassil gemeint oder die Zeitspanne von seiner Landung als Eisblock im Eiskronengletscher bis zur Vereinigung mit Arthas?


----------



## Marcion (15. November 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Genaue Zeitangaben bekommt man in WOW nicht...



Wir sollten Chris Metzen fragen, ob er uns nicht ein Jahr 0 gibt, ähnlich wie in Star Wars mit BBY (Schlacht bei Yavin 4 - erster Todesstern zerstört)   

WoWWiki (von der offiziellen Seite 2010 übernommen) hat als *Jahr 0* die Ereignisse von *Warcraft: Menschen und Orcs*, demnach fand der Krieg der Ahnen im Jahr 10.000 vor W: M.a.O. statt

*Warcraft 3* spielt *20 Jahre* nach W: M.a.O.

*World of Warcraft* fängt ca. im *Jahr 25* an (im Introvideo: " Vier Jahre ist es her, das sich ..., um dem Ansturm der Brennenden Legion zu trotzen"

WoWWiki hat aber auch eine inoffizielle Zeitlinie zusammengestellt. Laut offizieller fängt *BC* ein Jahr nach Classic an (*26*), und noch ein Jahr drauf WotLk (*27*)

Inoffiziell ist das *Jahr 0* nur die Öffnung des Dunklen Portals + der beginnende Untergang von Sturmwind. *W: M.a.O* spielt erst *ein Jahr* später. *WoW* startet im *Jahr 30*,  *BC* fängt erst *32* an, *34 WotLk*. Die Schlacht(en) in und um Nordrend dauert(en) 2 Jahre, der *Kataklysmus* findet 3 Jahre nach dem Tod Arthas' statt (*39*).

Aber genug davon...

Der *Lichkönig* (gemeint ist hier aber lediglich Nerz'zhul) wurde unmittelbar nach Warcraft 2 erschaffen, was dem *Jahre 7/8* entspricht. Die Schlacht am Hyial fand je nach Zeitlinie, die man als richtig annehmen will, im Jahr (offiziell)*20* /
(inoffiziell)*25* statt. Dazwischen (inoffiziell im *Jahre 18*, also 10 Jahre vor der Schlacht am Hyial) liegt die Verseuchung Lordaerons und die Erschaffung der Untotenarmee, die wir als Geißel kennen.

Hoffe, ich hab das unübersichtlich genug gemacht    Für Leute, die selbst nachlesen wollen (englisch) :

Quelle 1 -> offiziell, aber sehr kurz und bündig
Quelle 2 -> inoffiziell, aber ausführlicher

Edit: thx Alux, da war wirklich ne 0 zu viel


----------



## Alux (15. November 2011)

Jup vielen Dank, war sehr hilfreich


Marcion schrieb:


> WoWWiki (von der offiziellen Seite 2010 übernommen) hat als *Jahr 0* die Ereignisse von *Warcraft: Menschen und Orcs*, demnach fand der Krieg der Ahnen im Jahr 100000 vor W: M.a.O. statt



Nur ein kleiner Fehler. Falls ich mich nicht irre war der Krieg der Ahnen vor 10 000 Jahren, nicht 100 000.


*Edit:*

Jetzt gehts mir um die Bücher. Ich hab vor paar Wochen Weltenbeben gelesen )also die deutsche Version) und lies jetzt gerade die Originalversion. Immer wo die Zwerge im deutschen gesprochen haben kams mir komisch vor und ich weis jetzt ach warum.  Die Zwerge haben ja ihren eigenen Dialekt, übersetzt wurde aber einfach direkt hochdeutsch. Waren da die Übersetzer einfach zu faul? Ich mein gibt beim deutschen Client auch Questtexte mit Zwergendialekt. Wobei ich sagen muss englischer Dialekt fällt mir irgendwie schwer beim lesen.

Außerdem gibt es da noch eine Sache die mich stutzig macht. Ich packs mal in Spoiler falls wer das Buch noch lesen will



Spoiler



Im Original heißt es:
"It was indeed a weapon, a mace, gleaming as bright as the day it was made althoughit had to be quite old."

Im deutschen wird er so übersetzt:
"Es war tatsächlich eine Waffe, ein Stab. Er leuchtete wie der helle Tag, obwohl er schon sehr alt sein musste."

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere heißt mace aber Streitkolben, womit dies doch ein schwerer Übersetzungsfehler wäre. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Marcion (18. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Die Zwerge haben ja ihren eigenen Dialekt, übersetzt wurde aber einfach direkt hochdeutsch. Waren da die Übersetzer einfach zu faul? Ich mein gibt beim deutschen Client auch Questtexte mit Zwergendialekt.



Die Zwerge sind ja an die schottische und irische Kultur angelehnt (Loch Modan, der übermäßige Konsum alkoholhaltiger Getränke, das Leben in den azerothischen "Highlands"). Aber bei Dialekten findet sich der größte Unterschied ja im Klang und der Aussprache. Ein Bayer oder Österreicher benutzt ja auch nicht nur dialektspezifische Wörter, er betont auch anders, oder hebt gewisse Konsonanten, Vokale, Silben hervor, als z.B ein Ostfriese oder ein Schweizer. 

Diese Unterschiede kann man meiner Ansicht nach nur begrenzt in einen geschriebenen Text übertragen, wenn das Buch für die gesamte deutschsprachige Erdbevölkerung lesbar bleiben soll, und nicht für jeden DIalekt eine eigene Ausgabe herausgegeben werden soll  Ich weiß nicht, wie das im Englischen ist, aber ich denke, ein Ami tut sich auch schwer, einen Schotten zu verstehen, der einfach ohne Rücksicht in seinem Dialekt eine Geschichte runterrattert   


was die andere Frage angeht: 



Spoiler



Ja, im Allgemeinen ist damit ein Streitkolben oder eine Keule gemeint, es gibt aber auch die Bedeutung des Amtsstabs. Womit wir wieder bei den feinen Unterschieden verschiedener Sprachen sind, wo ein Wort einer Sprache nicht bloß eine einzige Entsprechung in der anderen haben kann. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich einen Stab in dem Fall auch passender als eine Keule.


----------



## Alux (18. November 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> was die andere Frage angeht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo ich stimm dir da voll zu nur ist mir das ein wenig komisch vorgekommen.


----------



## Eyora (29. November 2011)

Ich spiele mir gerade einen Paladin hoch, und bin nun im Nexus-Gebiet angekommen, wobei Malygos eine Drachendame versklaven möchte, die man dann später töten muss, um ihr Schicksal abzuwenden. Nebenher lese ich das erste WOW-Buch, indem Krasus den Helden ausschickt, um die Drachenseele zu stibitzen und Alexstrasa zu befreien.
In diesem Buch gibt es eine Szene inder Krasus Malygos besucht, wobei erklärt wird, das Malygos dem Wahnsinn verfallen ist, weil der gesamt Blaue Drachenschwarm von Todesschwinge getötet wurde.
Hierbei meine erste Feststellung, obwohl alle Tod sind außer Malygos leben im Nexus aber verdammt viele blaue Drachen, hat er seinen Stamm wieder aufgebaut oder gibt es dort einfach kein Weibchen mehr? (Die andere Drachendame nimmt er ja gefangen, weil wir seine Freundin ins Jenseits geschickt haben.)
Aber das bracht mich zur zweiten Überlegung: Malygos wird von den Spielern im Schlachtzug getötet. Gibt es dann einen neuen Aspekt des..... wofür stand der blaue Drachenschwarm?.... naja, übernimmt jetzt ein anderer blauer Drache Malygos Aufgabe? Ich meine die Titanen haben ihn ja nicht ohne Grund zum Aspekt gemacht, und ich dachte es müsse immer einen Aspekt geben, so wie den Lichkönig.
Habt ihr da vielleich Informationen für mich oder könnt mich ein wenig aufklären wie es sich nun um den blauen Drachenschwarm verhält?

P.S.: Da alle erwähnten Geschehnisse schon sehr lange im Spiel zugänglich sind und das Buch ebenfalls sehr alt ist, hoffe ich nicht gespoilered zu haben, falls doch müsste ich den Beitrag später bearbeiten.


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. November 2011)

Kalecgos vertritt nun den blauen Drachenschwarm (Aspekt der Magie).


----------



## Alux (29. November 2011)

Der Blaue Drachschwarm wacht über alles Magische und der neue Aspekt ist Kalecgos. Malygos war in dem Sinne nichts besonderes, da die Macht, die er von den Titanen erhielt, soweit ich mich erinnere nach seinem Tod in Form einer blauen Kugel gerettet wurde und dem neu gewählten Aspekt übergeben wurde wenn ich mich rechterinnere.


----------



## Pangon (29. November 2011)

Wie schon bereits erwähnt, wurde nach Malygos tot ein neues Aspekt der Drachenschwämre gewählt. Wenn du mehr daruber wissen willst, kannst du das Buch "Thrall - Drachendämmerung".

Wie es dazu kommt, das es immernoch blaue Drachen gibt, wird glaube ich im Krieg der Ahnen erklärt (Die Buch Triologie) Falls du es nochnicht wissen willst Spoiler ich es mal.


Spoiler



Broxigar, ein Ork Krieger,wird zusammen mit Rhonin und Krasus zurück zum Krieg der Ahnen geschickt, um zu verhindern, dass die blauen Drachen aussterben, dass der Krieg gewonnen wird usw. (genaueres im Buch) Die 3 Helden retten ein paar von Malygos Eiern, bevor Neltharion sie alle zerstören konnte. Malygos dachte aber, es gäbe keine blauen Drachen mehr, nur ihn. Deswegen ist er auch dem Wahnsinn verfallen.




Es tut mir leid, fals ich falsche Informationen gegeben habe, da es sehr lange her ist, dass ich das Buch gelesen habe. Wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, bitte korrigiert ihn.


----------



## Alux (29. November 2011)

Kann es sein, dass nichts passiert wenn ich auf den Spoiler klick?


----------



## Marcion (29. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass nichts passiert wenn ich auf den Spoiler klick?



vll steht nix drin XD ich kann ihn auch nicht öffnen -.-


----------



## Andhun (29. November 2011)

Ich lese im Moment "Die Chroniken des Krieges". Darin wird ja erklärt, wie Horde und Allianz aneinander geraten sind. Klar ist, dass die Orcs versucht haben, auf Azeroth zu landen, weil sie ihre eigene Welt zu Grunde gerichtet haben. Soweit, so klar. Jetzt versteh ich aber mehrere Dinge nicht wirklich.
1. den Orcs waren die Wälder von Terrokar bekannt. Warum sind sie nicht dorthin gezogen, schließlich gibts dort Pflanzen, Tiere und vor allem Wasser?!
2. Die Allianz nimmt die Orc-Festung auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein... Warum haben sie die Festung nicht einfach geschliffen? Dann wäre die Horde in dem Teil wohl Geschichte gewesen.
3. Ner'zhul wurde von Gul'dan abgesetzt, nachdem er Illidan die Gefolgschaft "gekündigt" hat. Nachdem Gul'dan getötet wurde, hat Ner'zhul die Macht wieder übernommen. Allerdings konnte Ner'zhul aufgrund dessen, dass das Land verödet war, als Schamane die Elemente nicht mehr anrufen und ihm wurde der Weg des Hexers verwehrt. Wie also kommt er zu seinen magischen Kräften?!

Wer da schlauer draus wird... danke für die Antworten.


----------



## eMCiBi (29. November 2011)

Andhun schrieb:


> Ich lese im Moment "Die Chroniken des Krieges". Darin wird ja erklärt, wie Horde und Allianz aneinander geraten sind. Klar ist, dass die Orcs versucht haben, auf Azeroth zu landen, weil sie ihre eigene Welt zu Grunde gerichtet haben. Soweit, so klar. Jetzt versteh ich aber mehrere Dinge nicht wirklich.
> 1. den Orcs waren die Wälder von Terrokar bekannt. Warum sind sie nicht dorthin gezogen, schließlich gibts dort Pflanzen, Tiere und vor allem Wasser?!
> 2. Die Allianz nimmt die Orc-Festung auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein... Warum haben sie die Festung nicht einfach geschliffen? Dann wäre die Horde in dem Teil wohl Geschichte gewesen.
> 3. Ner'zhul wurde von Gul'dan abgesetzt, nachdem er Illidan die Gefolgschaft "gekündigt" hat. Nachdem Gul'dan getötet wurde, hat Ner'zhul die Macht wieder übernommen. Allerdings konnte Ner'zhul aufgrund dessen, dass das Land verödet war, als Schamane die Elemente nicht mehr anrufen und ihm wurde der Weg des Hexers verwehrt. Wie also kommt er zu seinen magischen Kräften?!
> ...



zu 1. Die Orcs sind vorrangig als Sklaven/Diener/Vorhut der Brennenden Legion nach Azeroth gegangen, und nicht, weil ihnen ihre Welt zu öde war.
Nachdem die Orcs den 2ten Krieg verloren haben, konnten sie in ihre Heimat nicht mehr zurück ,da Khadgar und seine Expidition das Dunkle Portal geschlossen haben.

zu 2. Vllt. haben sie die Festung nie ganz einnehmen können, oder durch eine Orc-Überzahl wieder verloren ..oder sie hatten nicht genug Heiler dabei! :>

zu 3. "Illidan" ist falsch ..du meinst sicher "Kil'Jaeden.
Da bin ich nicht ganz sicher, da ich das Buch nicht gelesen habe und so nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, wer nun wann an der Macht war.


----------



## Andhun (30. November 2011)

eMCiBi schrieb:


> zu 1. Die Orcs sind vorrangig als Sklaven/Diener/Vorhut der Brennenden Legion nach Azeroth gegangen, und nicht, weil ihnen ihre Welt zu öde war.
> Nachdem die Orcs den 2ten Krieg verloren haben, konnten sie in ihre Heimat nicht mehr zurück ,da Khadgar und seine Expidition das Dunkle Portal geschlossen haben.
> 
> zu 2. Vllt. haben sie die Festung nie ganz einnehmen können, oder durch eine Orc-Überzahl wieder verloren ..oder sie hatten nicht genug Heiler dabei! :>
> ...



So ganz stimmt das aber nicht. Nach dem ersten Krieg schon kehrte die Horde nach Dreanor zurück und ihnen war der "Verrat" der brennenden Legion bereits bewusst. Sie stahlen ja Artefakte der Menschen im 2ten Krieg, um weitere Portale in mehrere andere Welten öffnen zu können. Das leuchtet mir aber nicht ein, wenn ihnen die Wälder von Terrokar bekannt waren. Die letzten, verbleibenden Dreanei in den Wäldern waren auch keine Bedrohung mehr, da sie sich versteckt hielten und eh hoffnungslos in der Unterzahl waren. 
In dem Buch ist eindeutig die Rede davon, dass nicht ein einziger Orc in der Festung überlebte. Klar ist, dass sie aus Zeitdruck recht schnell wieder ausrücken mussten, aber trotzallem hätte bei einer Rückkehr die Möglichkeit bestanden, die Zone Orcfrei zu machen. Die Allianz ist offensichtlich nicht so schlau, wie ich dachte. ^^
Stimmt, Illidan ist falsch. Hab ich verwechselt.


----------



## Derulu (30. November 2011)

Andhun schrieb:


> ...



Hier werden gerade Kriege verwechselt:

1. Krieg:
Horde (Orcs+ihre verbündeten Oger) fallen unter ihrem "geistigen Führer" Gul'dan und ihrem körperlichen Führer Schwarzfaust in Azeroth ein, nachdem Gul'dan und auf azerothischer Seite Medivh das dunkle Portal geöffnet hatten um diesen Planeten für die Brennende Legion zu erobern und werden zurückgeschlagen (siehe auch das Spiel "Warcraft: Orcs & Human" bzw. das Buch "Aufstieg der Horde") -> die ersten "Überlebenden" siedeln sich auf Azeroth an, nachdem sie nicht mehr durch das Portal nicht zurück können, weil es geschlossen wurde.

2. Krieg:
Der Horde gelingt es, das Tor erneut etwas zu öffnen, der neue Kriegshäuptling Orgrimm Schicksalshammer stürzt Gul'dans Schattenrat, begnadigt allerdings Gul'dan, dieser erschafft aus toten Körpern von Allianzkriegern und den Seelen seiner (beim Sturz des Schattenrats) erschlagenen Hexenmeisterkollegen vom Schattenrat die ersten Todesritter, mit der Hilfe von Todesschwinge und den Todesrittern gelingt es der Horde, wertvolle Relikte zu stehlen und das Tor vollständig zu öffnen, was die "Scherbenwelt" zu Folge hat, da die gewaltigen Energien Draenor zerreissen. In der Zwischenzeit verrät der König von Alterac die Allianz, die Horde marschiert ungebremst Richtung Lordaeron, Gul'dan und seine ihm treu ergeben Orcs verraten die Horde (erneut) um Sargares Grab zu suchen und Gul'dan wird dabei getötet (einige seiner Anhänger überleben). Die Horde ist geschwächt und wird geschlagen, zieht sich von Lordearon zuück, wird noch einmal geschlagen und Schicksalshammer gerät in Gefangenschaft. Tyralion, Khadgar und Alleria (Schwester von Sylvannas) gelingt es, Todesschwinge, der seine Brut auf die Scherbenwelt retten will, durch das Portal zu folgen und dort sowohl die Orcs als auch Todesschinge zu bekämpfen. Das Tor wird erneut geschlossen, Tyralion und Alleria bleiben mit wenigen Getreuen auf der Scherbenwelt gefangen, es sind aber zu wenige um die Orcfestung auf der Höllenfeuerhalbsinel zu halten. Ein Großteil der Orcs verbleibt auf Azeroth, kann nicht mehr zurück und wird nach und nach von der Allianz gefangen genommen und in Lager gesteckt, die "Horde" zerfällt - hier beginnt dann Thralls Geschichte


----------



## Eyora (30. November 2011)

Tyralion, Khadgar und Alleria (Schwester von Sylvannas) gelingt es, Todesschwinge, der seine Brut auf die Scherbenwelt retten will, durch das Portal zu folgen und dort sowohl die Orcs als auch Todesschinge zu bekämpfen. Das Tor wird erneut geschlossen, Tyralion und Alleria bleiben mit wenigen Getreuen auf der Scherbenwelt gefangen.

Wie ist dann dann Todesschwinge wieder nach Azeroth gekommen? Der ist in meinem Buch (ich denke es heißt Drachenseele) (die Horde ist in Lagern, also muss das nach deiner Geschichte passieren) in seiner menschlichen Form und lässt sich zum neuen König von Alterac wählen. Ist der noch schnell durchgehuscht als sich das Tor schloss?


----------



## Derulu (30. November 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> ....



Der ist einmal durch durchs Portal, wurde "besiegt", unter anderem von Gruul und seinen Söhnen und dann erfährt man nichts mehr zu ihm, er wird dann wohl wieder durchs Portal gegangen sein

....in der weiteren Folge wird aufgrund seines Verrats (er ließ die Orcs ungehindert durch sein Land Richtung Lordaeron ziehen), der eigentliche Alterac König abgesetzt und Todesschwinge (von dem als Lord Aliden Prestor keiner weiß, dass er DW ist) soll sein Nachfolger werden


----------



## Alux (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Video nachdem man Deathwing besiegt hat, deswegen Spoiler



Spoiler



Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Aspekte ihre Macht nur bekommen haben um eines Tages Sterbliche bei dem Kampf gegen Deathwing zu unterstützen? Aus dem Video geht es ja hervor, dass ihre Zeit abgelaufen sei --> sie werden sterblich.


----------



## Derulu (2. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Video nachdem man Deathwing besiegt hat, deswegen Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die Aspekte bekamen ihre Macht von den titanen, um die Welt vor den alten Göttern und ihren Spießgesellen zu beschützen. Nun, da N'Zoths möchtigster Diener gestürzt ist, C'thun und Yogg-Saron ebenfalls bis auf weiteres keine Gefahr mehr darstellen UND die sterblichen Wesen stark und kräftig genug sind, eben mit den mächtigsten Dienern der alten Göter und den Götern selbst fertig zu werden, bedarf die Welt keiner übergeordneten Beschützerinstanz mehr. Es hat nicht direkt mit Todesschwinge und seinem sturz zu tun, dass das Zeitalter der Aspekte zu ende geht, sondern eher damit, dass Azeroth inzwischen sterbliche Helden (uns!) hat, die stark genug sind, sich selbst zu beschützen


----------



## Alux (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich weis ja, dass Zeitrechnung in WoW etwas kompliziert ist, da es keine Angaben gibt. Vielleicht kann man mir trotzdem helfen und zwar würds mich interessieren wie alt in etwa Jaina Proudmoore ist. Sie ist ja nicht gerade ne alte Schachtel, aber in The Shattering erwähnt sie, dass sie die Weisheit von Aegwynn vermisst. Meines Erachtens ist Aegwynn allerdings schon ne Weile tot oder?

Außerdem wüsste ich gern was es mit Broll Bearmantle auf sich hat. Im Alptraumkrieg hat er ja eine wichtige Rolle gespielt, aber trotzdem ist er mir irgendwie nie im Spiel begegnet. Existiert er überhaupt ingame?


----------



## Dexis (6. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich weis ja, dass Zeitrechnung in WoW etwas kompliziert ist, da es keine Angaben gibt. Vielleicht kann man mir trotzdem helfen und zwar würds mich interessieren wie alt in etwa Jaina Proudmoore ist. Sie ist ja nicht gerade ne alte Schachtel, aber in The Shattering erwähnt sie, dass sie die Weisheit von Aegwynn vermisst. Meines Erachtens ist Aegwynn allerdings schon ne Weile tot oder?


Laut Wiki wurde Jaina Proudmoore vor dem Ersten Krieg geboren, nach der offiziellen Zeitlinie ist sie als irgendwas zwischen 28 und xy Jahre alt (je nachdem ob sie die Magie benutzt hat, um das Altern zu verlängern).
Was Aegwynn angeht, stimmt deine Vermutung nicht ganz. Sie ist zwar tot, starb aber an der Seite von Jaina, nachzulesen im Band 1 der World of Warcraft-Bücher "Teufelskreis". Deshalb vermisst sie auch die Weisheit, weil sie Aegwynn tatsächlich kannte (und ja, Aegwynn lebte dank der ihr übertragenen Macht als Wächterin von Tirisfal über 1.000 Jahre). 



Alux schrieb:


> Außerdem wüsste ich gern was es mit Broll Bearmantle auf sich hat. Im Alptraumkrieg hat er ja eine wichtige Rolle gespielt, aber trotzdem ist er mir irgendwie nie im Spiel begegnet. Existiert er überhaupt ingame?


Laut Wiki soll sich Broll Bärenfell in der Enklave des Cenarius in Darnassus befinden und hatte entscheidenden Anteil am Kampf gegen Ragnaros´ Schergen während des Feuerlande-Inhalts.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Dezember 2011)

Broll und Varian haben sich in Orkgefangenschaft kennengelernt. Dort mußten sie Gladiatorenkämpfe bestreiten. Bei einem Event, ich weiß nicht mehr welches, konnte man ihn im Hafen von Sturmwind antreffen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (6. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Broll und Varian haben sich in Orkgefangenschaft kennengelernt. Dort mußten sie Gladiatorenkämpfe bestreiten. Bei einem Event, ich weiß nicht mehr welches, konnte man ihn im Hafen von Sturmwind antreffen.



Das war das Vor-Event zu Wotlk! Man Konnte ihn und die kleine sexy Blutelfe auch noch bei der Eroberung von UC betrachten.


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Laut Wiki wurde Jaina Proudmoore vor dem Ersten Krieg geboren, nach der offiziellen Zeitlinie ist sie als irgendwas zwischen 28 und xy Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Laut Wiki soll sich Broll Bärenfell in der Enklave des Cenarius in Darnassus befinden und hatte entscheidenden Anteil am Kampf gegen Ragnaros´ Schergen während des Feuerlande-Inhalts.



28? Ich dachte immer die Kriege haben wesentlich länger gedauert. Schade das Broll Bearmantle als Hordler nicht so leicht zu finden ist.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> und die kleine sexy Blutelfe



Erzähl weiter ..ich bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## Dexis (7. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 28? Ich dachte immer die Kriege haben wesentlich länger gedauert. Schade das Broll Bearmantle als Hordler nicht so leicht zu finden ist.


Laut der offiziellen Zeitlinie des WoW-Universums steht der Erste Krieg für das Jahr Null der Zeitrechnung (Warcraft 1: Orcs & Humans). Da bis WotLK 27 Jahre vergangen sind, muss sie in Cata mindestens 28 sein, wahrscheinlich ein paar Monate/Jahre älter.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erzähl weiter ..ich bin ganz Ohr.



Guckst du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd gerne mehr über oben genannte Dame wissen


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (8. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mehr über oben genannte Dame wissen



Dann lies die WoW-Comics


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie war Arthas, bevor er von Shadowmourne verdorben wurde?

Gab es da nicht mal irgendwie Stress mit Uther?

Woran ist Uther nochmal gestorben?


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Ganze Sztory Um unserer Rosa Liebling kamm man in in WC 3 miterleben die 10 Euro für das Spiel + Addon lohnen sich.

Beschreiben würde ich ihn im Spiel als Starrköpfig und nicht Weitsichtig er hat ansich nur noch die Rettung seines Volkes im Kopf welche so langsam in einem Wahsinnigen Unterfangen endet siehe Stratholme, da kamm es auch zum Bruch zwischen Arthas un Uther.

Dieser wurde dann von DK Artgas getöt als dieser die Asche seines Vaters brauchte um Kel Thuzad wieder zuerwecken die von Uther verteidigt wurde.




Hoffe das is soweit alles richtig hab die Stroy schon ne weigkeit nich mehr gespielt


----------



## Benon (12. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wie war Arthas, bevor er von Shadowmourne verdorben wurde?
> 
> Gab es da nicht mal irgendwie Stress mit Uther?
> 
> Woran ist Uther nochmal gestorben?



Wie war Arthas: 

Wissbegierig und Aufstrebend anfags, nach einer fast-Niederlage wollte er sich dann wieder beweisen als er Mal Ganis nach Stratholme verfolgte.
Das bringt uns zu frage 2:

Arthas befehligte Uther die Säuberung der Stadt (in Hdz nachspielbar), dieser weigerte sich jedoch und schloss sich dann Arthas Vater(König Therenas) an.

Arthas brachte bei dem Fest für seine Rückkehr (Uther und König Therenas hatten ihm verziehen weil sie dachten die Veränderung kam von der fast Niederlage) seinen Vater um.
Dieser wurde dann verbrand und Uther brachte die Urne nach Andorhal.
Dort wurde er von Arthas und seinen Schergen angegriffen die die Asche von König Therenas für nekromantische Zwecke benötigten.

Letztlich fiel Uther durch Arthas Hand.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2011)

Wieder mal beschäftigt mich eine Frage zum Thema Aspekte nach Deathwings Tod.



Spoiler



Nach Deathwings Tod verlieren die Aspekte ihre Macht und werden sterblich, allerdings ergibt sich demnach eine ungeklärte Frage. In der Kurzgeschichte "Die Aufgabe der Aspekte" heißt es aber





Spoiler






> &#8222;Die Zeit issst nicht so linear, wie manche glauben. Mein Schwarm wird den Flusss der Geschichte aufhalten, um den Effekt aufzuheben, den wir auf die Vergangenheit haben. Doch wir können die Integrität der Pfade der Zeit nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum aufrechterhalten. Sobald unsere Arbeit getan issst, werden wir die Drachenseele an ihren angestammten Ort zurückbringen ..."




Demnach können sie nach Deathwings Tod die Seele nicht mehr zurückbringen, weil keiner Aspekte mehr seine Macht besitzt. Oder sind sie sterblich, aber behalten ihre Kraft bis zum Tod? Außerdem bin ich gespannt was mit all den Drachen passieren wird, vermutlich werden die Schwärme neue Anführer wählen, welche die gleiche Macht besitzen wie jeder andere Drache.


----------



## Marcion (14. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Wieder mal beschäftigt mich eine Frage zum Thema Aspekte nach Deathwings Tod.





Spoiler



Ich denke, mit diesem Rätsel müsste sich so mancher theoretische Physiker auseinander setzen  

Ich deute das so: Dadurch, das wir (die Helden Azeroths) in der Zeit zurückreisen und die Drachenseele mitnehmen, erschaffen wir ein Paradoxon, denn eigentlich wurde die Drachenseele ja in unserer Zeitlinie zerstört. 

Das Fehlen der Drachenseele in der Vergangenheit würde aber bestimmte Ereignisse maßgeblich verändern, wie z.B die Fast-Vernichtung des Blauen Drachenschwarms, der Unterwerfung von Alexstraza durch die Orks oder die Erschaffung der Zwielichtdrachen. Unsere gesamte Zeitlinie wäre damit ins Chaos gestürzt, mit unvorhersehbaren Folgen. 

Also drückt Nozdormu quasi den Pause-Knopf und hält die Ereignisse der Vergangenheit irgendwie (mithilfe von Magie) aufrecht, damit es eben nicht zu diesen Veränderungen kommt. Um die Zeitlinie aber wieder zu stabilisieren, muss die Dämonen-/Drachenseele wieder zurück in die Vergangenheit gebracht werden. Da die Aspekte ja nicht augenblicklich ihre Kräfte verlieren, (siehe Cinematic, da haben sie ja noch mindestens 30 sek ihre glühenden Augen) stelle ich mir vor, das Nozdormu dieses Kunststück geraden noch im letzten Moment unter Aufbringung seiner gesamten verbliebenen Macht gelingt. 

Was die Aspekte selbst angeht: Sie verlieren jene Kräfte, die ihnen von den Titanen verliehen wurden (also sollten keine HdZ-Inis mehr möglich sein   ) sowie die damit verbundene Unsterblichkeit. Sie verfügen nur mehr über die selben Stärken und Schwächen wie alle anderen Drachen, sind aber vielleicht immer noch stärker als z.B Onyxia, Nefarian oder Eranikus.

Zur Wahl von neuen Anführern: Ich denke, die jetzigen Chefs werden bis zu ihrem Tod ihren jeweiligen Schwarm anführen, immerhin stehen sie ja (mit Ausnahme von Kalecgos) seit 10.000 Jahren an der Spitze, und Drachen sind eine sehr konservative Spezies


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2011)

die sache mit einem paradoxon ist eben so eine sache.
ich sehe es eher so:
man geht entweder von parallelen zeitlinien ( was hier passiert oder anderswo beeinflusst nicht die andere seite und umgekehrt) aus oder um mal zu zitieren:
"selbstkonsistentes universum: es ist zwar möglich, in der zeit zu reisen, aber nicht, dabei kausalitätsverletzungen zu produzieren. alles, was der zeitreisende in der vergangenheit tut, ist bereits teil ebendieser vergangenheit"

um es mal logisch zu sehen. wobei fry ist ja auch sein eigener großvater ^^


----------



## Alux (14. Dezember 2011)

Im Buch Arthas-Rise of the Lich King gibt es einen Dialog zwischen Jaina und Magna Aegwynn in dem sie über Arthas als Lich King reden bzw. das er nicht mehr Arthas sei. Außerdem wird erwähnt, dass Jaina 30 Jahre alt sei. Das heißt Aegwynn ist noch nicht sehr lange verstorben.
Weiters habe ich mal nachgerechnet bezüglich der Timeline.
Als Varian Wrynn im Laufe des ersten Krieges nach Lordaeron flüchtet ist er 11 Jahre alt, Arthas 9.
Als Arthas zu einem Paladin ernannt wird ist er 19, Varian demnach also 21 und seine Frau hat gerade Anduin geboren.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Anduin in The Shattering 13 Jahre alt, also liegt der erste Krieg ungefähr 23 Jahre vor der aktuellen Situation.
Ich weis nicht genau wie lang die Zeitspanne zwischen dem Tod Arthas und Cataclysm liegt (dazwischen war ja der Alptraum Krieg), aber demnach wäre Arthas zwischen 31-34 gewesen und Aegwynn hat noch bis vor mindestens 4 Jahren gelebt.

Theoretisch sollten keine Fehler enthalten seien.


----------



## Marcion (14. Dezember 2011)

Aun schrieb:


> um es mal logisch zu sehen. wobei fry ist ja auch sein eigener großvater ^^



Ich hab zwar kein Wort verstanden, aber: WoW und Logik funktioniert zusammen nicht, das haben wir schon öfter festgestellt   

Da in WoW auch Vorgänge (Magie) möglich sind, die in der Realität nicht funktionieren (können), kann ein Drache mit der Macht über die Zeit auch die Veränderung der Zeitlinie verhindern. Punkt


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2011)

Marcion schrieb:


> Da in WoW auch Vorgänge (Magie) möglich sind, die in der Realität nicht funktionieren (können), kann ein Drache mit der Macht über die Zeit auch die Veränderung der Zeitlinie verhindern. Punkt



Seh ich auch so, ist wie jeder Fatasyfilm.


----------



## Eyora (16. Dezember 2011)

1.
In WoW ist so gut wie alles Logisch erklärbar, ob man die Logik versteht ist eine andere Sache.

Und die Drachen können die Zeit nicht verändern oder beeinflussen. Sie können Sie lediglich beobachten, damit sie hilfe aussenden können, um Veränderungen zu verhindern.
Um dies zu tun können Sie die Folgen der Veränderung über eine gewisse Zeit aufhalten, da sie ansonsten sofort umgesetzt wären und der aktuellen Zeitlinie entsprächen, änderungen also nicht feststellbar wären.
Diese Fähigkeit wird ausgenutzt um Drachenseele auszuborgen. Die Konsequenzen werden aufgehalten, bis die Drachenseele zurückgebracht wurde. Sie muss allerdings auf alle fälle wieder zurück, um die Veränderung aufzuhalten, denn ohne das Zurückbringen könnte die Drachenseele in der Vergangenheit nicht zerstört werden, und die Aspekte wären weiterhin geschwächt.


----------



## Marcion (16. Dezember 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Und die Drachen können die Zeit nicht verändern oder beeinflussen. Sie können Sie lediglich beobachten, damit sie hilfe aussenden können, um Veränderungen zu verhindern.





Spoiler



Ja und Nein. Die Drachen können sehr wohl die Zeit beeinflußen, um Schäden im Verlauf der Zeit zu beheben, die von sterblichen Wesen (Magiern und ähnlichem) verursacht wurden.

Aber gegen den Ewigen Drachenschwarm brauchen sie unsere Hilfe (siehe Endkampf gegen Murozond, in dem Nozdormu nicht selbst teilnehmen kann), weil (wie wir jetzt herausfinden) der Ewige Drachenschwarm aus verderbten zukünftigen Bronzedrachen besteht. Und anscheinend können sie die Änderungen ihrer bösen Zwillinge nicht beheben.

Zitat Bewahrer der Zeit (NPC, der in den HdZ die Führung macht): 

Truly, it is impossible to tell as the Timeless One is in perpetual motion, changing our timeways as he sees fit. What you see now may very well not exist tomorrow. You may wake up yesterday and have no memory of this place. [...] 

For normal maintenance of time, the Keepers of Time are sufficient caretakers. We are able to deal with most ordinary disturbances. I speak of little things such as rogue mages changing something in the past to elevate their status or wealth in the present. [...] 

A malevolent organization known as the Infinite Dragonflight is trying to prevent his [Thralls] escape. I fear without outside assistance, all will be lost.

(vll. findet jemand die deutschen Zitate)
Quelle


edit: in spoiler gepackt, tut mir leid, Eyora


----------



## Eyora (16. Dezember 2011)

So ein mist, jetzt hast du mich Gespoilered. Ich bin erst gestern 85 geworden. Die drei neuen Instanzen konnte ich leider noch nicht besuchen


----------



## Alux (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich weis jetzt wie genau der Rücktransport der Drachenseele in die Vergangenheit geht. Und zwar muss man Nozdormu nach DWs Tod anreden.



Spoiler



With the loss of my power, the Dragon Soul has returned to its original place in time.


----------



## Derulu (13. Februar 2012)

Wer genau ist jetzt Broll Bärenfell und warum kommt er im Spiel quasi nicht vor (obwohl er einer der Hauptcharaktere eines ganzen WoW-Romans ist und auch angeblich in div. Comics vorkommt)


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (13. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wer genau ist jetzt Broll Bärenfell und warum kommt er im Spiel quasi nicht vor (obwohl er einer der Hauptcharaktere eines ganzen WoW-Romans ist und auch angeblich in div. Comics vorkommt)



Broll Bärenfell is ein Druide, der Aufgrund einer tragischen Sache mit Tochter/Ehefrau (sry, echt keine Ahnung mehr, wie das noch genau war ^^) an seinen Kräften und Fähigkeiten zweifelte. Varian lernt ihn in der Arena in OG kennen, als beide dort zusammen mit der heißen B11 Schurkin kämpfen müssen. Die drei werden Freunde und Broll begleitet Varian auf seinem Abenteuer sein Gedächnis wieder aufzufrischen.

Im Spiel kam er sehr wohl vor, allerdings nur zweimal und die Events sind nicht mehr im Spiel enthalten. Beim ersten mal war er mit Valeera (Hot-B11-Chick) im neuen Hafen von SW und hat dort gegen die Geißel, im Zuge der Vor-Events um Wotlk, gekämpft! Das zweite mal konnte man ihn vor UC sehen, wenn man die Questreihe für die Schlacht um Unterstadt gemacht hat, da stand er dann wieder neben Valeera.


----------



## Marcion (14. Februar 2012)

Während des Dritten Krieges wurde Brolls Einheit von Dämonen und Untoten eingekesselt. Broll nutzte seine Kräfte, um seinen Leuten, darunter auch seiner Tochter Anessa, die Flucht zu ermöglichen. Er hatte von Remulos ein spezielles Artefakt erhalten, das ihm bei der Weiterentwicklung seiner Druidenfähigkeiten helfen sollte. Dieses wurde bei der Schlacht von einem Dämon zerstört, und die dabei entstehende Explosion tötete seine Tochter. Dieser Verlust stürzte ihn in eine tiefe Depression, weil er sich selbst die ganze Schuld für ihren Tod gab. Er verließ die Nachtelfen und wurde Sklave/Gladiator.


...und er hat jetzt als Fandrals Nachfolger seinen Platz in der Enklave des Cenarion in Darnassus. Dort sollte er ingame zu finden sein


----------



## Derulu (21. Februar 2012)

Marcion schrieb:


> ...und er hat jetzt als Fandrals Nachfolger seinen Platz in der Enklave des Cenarion in Darnassus. Dort sollte er ingame zu finden sein



Na, ich bin relativ selten in Darnassus...die mögen mich dort nicht so sehr, obwohl ich Druide bin, aber gut zu wissen, dann werde ich ihn wohl mal besuchen


----------



## Alux (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mal wieder am questen und jetzt beschäftigt mich ne kleine Frage. Wer ist die Statue die in der Mitte von Light´s Hope Chapel in den Eastern Plaguelands steht? Er trägt den Aschenbringer, allerdings ist mir sein Gesicht nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sentro (24. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder am questen und jetzt beschäftigt mich ne kleine Frage. Wer ist die Statue die in der Mitte von Light´s Hope Chapel in den Eastern Plaguelands steht? Er trägt den Aschenbringer, allerdings ist mir sein Gesicht nicht bekannt.




*mal grad mit dem DK vorbeihüpf*
Dabei kann es sich nur um den ersten Aschenbringer, Alexandros Mograine, handeln, da es nur drei Träger gab, Tirion (und das ist er definitiv nicht), Darion (unter ihm wurde der Aschenbringer verderbt, daher nur schwer vorstellbar) und eben Alexandros, der erste der Aschenbringer.
Dafür spricht auch, dass hinter dem Kopf der Statue das Wappen des Ordens der Silbernen Hand (eine geballte Faust) dargestellt ist. Alexandros Mograine war Mitglied dieses Ordens.


Edit: *schneller als Derulu war und sich ein Loch in den Bauch freu*


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder am questen und jetzt beschäftigt mich ne kleine Frage. Wer ist die Statue die in der Mitte von Light´s Hope Chapel in den Eastern Plaguelands steht? Er trägt den Aschenbringer, allerdings ist mir sein Gesicht nicht bekannt.



Es müsste eigentlich Alexandros Morgraine sein, "der Aschebringer", Anführer des Ordens der Paladine der silbernen Hand, Vater von Hochlord Darion Morgraine und Kommandat Renault Morgraine....

oder es ist Darion, der ja an der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Lichts, erst seinen Vater, der nach der Ermordung durch Renault zum Todesritter wurde, tötet und dann sich dann für die geläuterte Seele seines Vaters opfert (die an Renault als Strafe für die hinterhältige Ermordung köpft) und von Kel'Thuzad zum neuen Aschebringer (diesmal dem verderbten) gemacht und als einer der 4 Reiter nach Naxramas verfrachtet wird

aber eigetlich müsste am Stützpunkt der silbernen Hand, der ehemalige Anführer dieser Organisation "verehrt" werden...es dürfte also Alexandros sei, der erste Aschebringer (und Träger des gleichnamigen Schwertes)


----------



## Sentro (24. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Na, ich bin relativ selten in Darnassus...die mögen mich dort nicht so sehr, obwohl ich Druide bin, aber gut zu wissen, dann werde ich ihn wohl mal besuchen



Laut der Storyline hat Broll Fandrals Platz zwar eingenommen, allerdings ist die Enklave des Cenarius leer wie eh und je - und Broll nirgends im Spiel mehr aufzufinden.


----------



## Alux (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch schon an Alexandros Morgraine gedacht, allerdings war ich mir beim Gesicht nicht ganz sicher, weil ich das aus verschiedenen Comics anders kenne.


----------



## Sentro (24. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon an Alexandros Morgraine gedacht, allerdings war ich mir beim Gesicht nicht ganz sicher, weil ich das aus verschiedenen Comics anders kenne.



Das ist eigentlich recht irrelevant, es ist oft so, dass die Leute, die am Spiel arbeiten und das programmieren, nichts mit denen, die die Comics oder ähnliches zeichnen, direkt zu tun zu haben, bzw. kann man das als künstlerische Freiheit durchgehen lassen...^^
Aber, wie gesagt, es kann sich eigentlich nur um Alexandros Mograine handeln


----------



## Alux (7. März 2012)

Hier gibts neues zum Thema Zukunft der Drachenaspekte. Ich habs mal in Spoiler gepackt für den Fall, dass Leute nich net das End Cinematic von Cataclysm gesehen haben.



Spoiler



[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]Even now that[/font][font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"] the four remaining dragons have lost some of their powers, they are still some of the strongest magical beings on Azeroth.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]In an interview with quest designer [/font][font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]Dave Kosak, he told us that the Aspects will have a future in the game, but that they are not going to be in the spotlight for the next expansion.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]For example, Nozdormu and his bronze dragons are still able to travel in time, but they wont be able to affect the timelines of Azeroth anymore.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]Kalecgos, even though he is not the Aspect of Magic anymore and lost his imortality like all the other Aspects, is going to advise the Kirin Tor and play a role in the magical world.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]Even with their powers changed, the aspects will still protect Azeroth and I'm pretty sure they are going to advise us and help us whenever it is needed.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]The evil manifestations that we will encounter in Mists of Pandaria, the Sha, may have a connection to the emerald dream.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]If that happens to be the case, I'm pretty sure that the Aspects will offer advice, in particular Ysera, and through that have a place in the new expansion.[/font]
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]


[/font]


----------



## Faransol (16. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute
Ich hab zwar erst die ersten 35 Seiten durch aber vllt. wurde die Frage ja wirklich noch nicht beantwortet.

Sylvanas Windrunner (ka wie der Deutsche name ist, Windrenner? XD) wurde ja von Arthas getötet als dieser auf dem Weg zum Sonnenbrunne war um Kel'thuzad wieder zu beleben. Im Buch Arthas wird geschrieben, dass sie zu eine Banshee wurde. Also nur ein Geist. Ihr Körper wird irgendwo verscharrt glaub ich (errinerungslücke =D ).
In Classic schaute Sylvanas ja noch nanch einer Banshee aus, heute aber wie eine Schattenhafte Blutelfe (was sie ja auch war). Ist ihr Äusseres nun ein Geist oder ein Zerfallener Körper, wie sie Verlassene besitzen?
bzw. Wenn es ein Zerfallener Körper ist, wie ist sie dazu gekommen. Ich hab gelesen dass Sie vergessen hat wo sie Gestorben ist oder besser gesagt wo Ihr toter Körper hin gebracht wurde.
Bitte im aufklärung 

Viele Grüsse und danke im Voraus


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2012)

Faransol schrieb:


> ....



Ihr Äusseres ist ihr eigener Körper, den sie auch schon als lebende Hochelfe hatte. Nach der Wiedererlangung ihres freien Willens und der Rebellion gegen Arthas hat sie ihren Köper "wiedererlangt". 

Schön "erzählt", glaube ich, im offiziellen Blizzard-Video "Lament of the Highborn" (Das Wehklagen der Hochgeborenen)

http://eu.battle.net...f-the-highborne


----------



## Faransol (29. März 2012)

Hey Leute mir stellen sich weitere Fragen... nur weiss ich jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.^^

Als die Titanen mit den alten Götter kämpften sperrten sie diese ja in Gefängnisse. Danach Formten sie den Planeten um und machten ihn ja zum altbekannten Planeten vor der Implussion des Brunnen der Ewigkeit (Name ka mehr). Als sie damit fertig waren, erstellten sie den Smaragtgrünen Traum.

1. Wurden die Steinwesen (welche die Titanen geschaffen haben) vor oder nach dem Smaragtgrünen Traum geschaffen?

2. Die Alten Götter wurden mit dem Traum ja ebenfalls dubliziert. Ist es also möglich, die Alten Götter in der jetzigen Zeit zu töten, weil sie ja im Smaragtgrünen Traum noch Existieren und somit mit der Welt noch verbunden wären, ohne den Planeten zu zerstören?


----------



## Marcion (30. März 2012)

Faransol schrieb:


> 1. Wurden die Steinwesen (welche die Titanen geschaffen haben) vor oder nach dem Smaragtgrünen Traum geschaffen?



Mit Steinwesen meinst du vermutlich die Irdenen, oder? Die Titanen haben sich für die Formung der Welt ein paar Helfer geschaffen, um Höhlen auszugraben, Meere freizuschaufeln und Festland entstehen zu lassen. Das waren die Irdenen (die du vermutlich mit Steinwesen meinst) und die Meeresriesen.

Wenn man den Smaragdgrünen Traum als Azeroth-Rohfassung und Bauplan sieht, wäre es logischer, das zuerst der Traum und dann die Irdenen geschaffen wurden.

Manche sehen in dem Traum (kam hier schon mal vor) das Azeroth-BackUp. Und das kann erst entstehen, wenn alles andere schon erledigt wurde => erst Irdenen, dann Traum.

Möglich wäre auch ein mehr oder weniger gleichzeitiges Entstehen -> die einen Titanen arbeiten an der Hardware (Irdenen), während die anderen die Software programmieren (Traum) 



Faransol schrieb:


> 2. Die Alten Götter wurden mit dem Traum ja ebenfalls dubliziert. Ist es also möglich, die Alten Götter in der jetzigen Zeit zu töten, weil sie ja im Smaragtgrünen Traum noch Existieren und somit mit der Welt noch verbunden wären, ohne den Planeten zu zerstören?



Mir wäre neu, das die Alten Götter direkt mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum verbunden wären. Dann hätten sie direkt Einfluss auf den Traum, so wie sie Einfluss auf die "reale" Welt nehmen können. Und sie hätten keinen Agenten (Alptraumlord = Xavius = erster Satyr) gebraucht. Soweit wir wissen, sind sie nur mit der Welt Azeroth verbunden, weil es sonst keine wirkliche Erklärung für ihr Weiterbestehen gibt. Ob das aber eine Tatsache (Götter tot = Welt tot) oder nur eine List ist, um weiter am Leben zu bleiben. wissen wir nicht genau. Immerhin haben wir schon zwei Götter erledigt, und die Welt dreht sich immer noch weiter.

Weiters konnten Titanen nur gewinnen, weil sie einen Gott nach dem anderen erledigt haben. Hätten die Götter gemeinsam gekämpft, wären sie vermutlich untergegangen.
Schon alleine deshalb werden die Titanen doch nicht ihre schlimmsten Feinde (von denen wir wissen) noch verstärken, indem sie Duplikate von ihnen erstellen  .


----------



## Eyora (12. April 2012)

Mir ist neulich aufgefallen, das die grauen Geister noch überall rum schweben. Diese haben ja früher für Arthi spioniert.
Wieso sind nun eigentlich immer noch da? Arthi ist doch Tod oder ist das der neue Lichkönig, der sich nun die Welt anschaut?


----------



## schäubli (12. April 2012)

Marcion schrieb:


> Ob das aber eine Tatsache (Götter tot = Welt tot) oder nur eine List ist, um weiter am Leben zu bleiben. wissen wir nicht genau. Immerhin haben wir schon zwei Götter erledigt, und die Welt dreht sich immer noch weiter.



Falsch.  Wir haben nie alte Götter getötet, nur gegen Teile ihres Körpers gekämpft. Bei dem ersten wars doch das Auge und bei dem zweiten ein Maul. Dabei wurden nie die gesamten Körper zerstört.


----------



## Problembeere (12. April 2012)

C'thun ist ziemlich sicher nicht tot aber Yogg-Saron kann höchstens noch vegitieren, da wir sein Hirn angegriffen haben ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. April 2012)

Wir haben gegen ihre physische Manifestation gekämpft und diese besiegt.


----------



## Eyora (12. April 2012)

Ich denke nicht das, das wirklich Teile der Götter waren, den diese können ihr Gefängnis nicht verlassen.

Evtl. soetwas wie eine Holodecksimulation um mal einen vergleich zu Star Trek zu bilden, also eine Abbildung des Teil eines Gottes. Diese Abbildung besaß allerdings nichtmal Ansatzweise die Fähigkeiten dieses Götter-Teils.

Ich denke ein Gott hätte uns nichtmal rankommen lassen, bevor wir zu Staub zerfallen wären.


----------



## Shelung (12. April 2012)

Genau so ist es.

Das ist nur eine Körperliche Manifestation.   Also beim versuch zu entkommen werden teile seiner kraft in die Aussenwelt entlassen und es entstehen ebenbilder bzw. körperteile aus den kleinen teilen seiner kraft. 

Ähnlich war auch Kil`jeaden *oder sargeras?* mal als solche auf Azeroth. Da er aber nur mit minimalen kräften auf azeroth manifestiert wurde konnte die mutter von Medivh ihn ausschalten.

naja und der rest der kraft wurde dann in den Mutterleib gebeamt ^^


----------



## Eyora (13. April 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> 
> Das ist nur eine Körperliche Manifestation.   Also beim versuch zu entkommen werden teile seiner kraft in die Aussenwelt entlassen und es entstehen ebenbilder bzw. körperteile aus den kleinen teilen seiner kraft.
> 
> ...



Ha, das kann ich auch wieder mit Star Trek verdeutlichen. Also die beiden von dir angesprochenen wollten sich in die andere Welt Beamen lassen. Aufgrund von Interferenzen (sind es immer wenn das Beamen Probleme hat), sind diese nicht vollständig Materialisiert. Das was teilweise Ankam haben die Helden einen Auf die Mütze gegeben, wodurch der Transport aus Sicherheitsgründen rückgängig gemacht wurde.
Es wurde also eigentlich nicht mal der Bösewicht an sich bekämpft, sondern nur der Sicherheitsmechanismus ausgelöst, der den Transport abbricht.

Super nun hab ich wieder Lust in Star Trek Online reinzuschauen.


----------



## Shelung (13. April 2012)

Die Drachen habe ihre Kräfte verloren. Ja aber nicht so ganz.


Ihre ober Power skills gehen halt nicht mehr. Aber Alex. kann bestimmt immer noch die schwersten Krankheiten Heilen.

Und ich denke auch das der Bronze schwarm noch über die Zeit wacht weil sonst kann gar kein ewiger existieren. 


Ich denke sie haben nur noch einen Bruchteil ihrer kraft. Sie sind nicht mehr übermächtig und fähig diese Welt zu beschützen aber reste sind noch da wie das in Wow bekanntlich ja immer so ist^^

Und aus Frust findet Nozdormu eben ein Artefakt oder nutzt Titanische erbauten *Sandur der Zeit etc.* um wieder fröhlich weiter durch die zeit zu fliegen. 



Achja. Erst JETZT wird Nozdormu verderbt.  Er ist nun sterblich und viel schwächer also sieht er seinen Tod als näher kommen.

Und wer wird nicht verrückt wenn er zu jeder sekunde seines Lebens seinen Tod sehen muss?




Ups auf nen alten Post geantwortet xD


----------



## leckaeis (17. April 2012)

C'Thun ist definitiv tot. 
Die Frage wurde schon häufig gestellt und ebenso häufig von mehreren Bluepostern so bestätigt. 

Was mit dem Yoggster ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber zumindest C'Thun hat es lt. offizieller Aussage komplett hinter sich.


----------



## Marcion (19. April 2012)

Ich hab mir eine neue Theorie überlegt:

Wir wissen, das die Titanen die alten Götter nicht vernichten konnten, ohne Azeroth zu zerstören. Damals verfügten die Alten Götter über 100% ihrer Macht und hatten die Elementare als Armee unter sich.

Weiters wissen wir, das die Titanen nur unter Einsatz ihrer gesamten Macht die Götter soweit schwächen konnten, das sie überhaupt eingesperrt werden konnten.

Fakt 3:
C'Thun lieferte sich ein Duell mit einem (oder mehreren) Titanen, dabei soll ein Titan und auch er selbst gefallen sein 

"In der Zeit vor der Zeit, als die Welt noch in ihren Anfängen war, wütete eine Schlacht zwischen einem Titan und einem Wesen von unvorstellbarer Bösartigkeit und Kraft - direkt auf diesem Land ...

Ein Alter Gott war ebenso gefallen... "

C'Thun wurde niemals eingesperrt, er wurde für tot gehalten, und war vermutlich durch den Kampf auch zu jener Zeit, als wir Helden in Ahn'Qiraj einfielen, noch sehr stark geschwächt, weswegen wir ihm eins auf die Mütze geben konnten.

Nun meine Theorie: Die Titanen haben die Götter nicht vernichtet, weil es das Ende Azeroth bedeutet hätte. Sie wären vermutlich in der Lage gewesen, den gesamten physischen Körper eines Gottes zu vernichten, entschieden aber dagegen. 

Wir Helden wiederum konnten nur einen kleinen Bereich attackieren, quasi das C vom ganzen C'Thun oder das Y von Yogg-Saron. Wenn das aber der wichtigste Teil (ich bring jetzt als Bsp. den Zellkern in einer Zelle) war, dann kann zumindest der physische Körper sterben. Das bedeutet aber nicht, das der ganze Organismus plötzlich verschwindet. Sein "Skelett" bleibt ja zurück.

Um es zusammenzufassen: Die Titanen waren zu mächtig, um C'Thun oder Yogg-Saron mit derartiger Präzision zu töten, wie wir Helden es konnten. 

Das eine Essenz/Seele/Verderbtheit in der WoW weiterexistieren kann, auch wenn die physische Existenz des entsprechenden Wesens beendet wurde, ist nichts neues, und wäre eine Erklärung, warum ein "toter" Gott immer noch Einfluss nehmen kann. Auch möglich ist ein metaphysisches Echo aufgrund der unfassbaren Bosheit, aber da lehne ich mich schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster  

edit: link entfernt, funktioniert dank der schreibweise nicht -.-


----------



## Eyora (21. April 2012)

Das mit dem Titanen war mir neu. Dein Link führt zu einer Seite ohne Inhalt und in deinem Zitat stirbt ein alter Gott.

Einen haben Sie getötet, an der Dunkelküste ist dieser zu sehen mit dem Schwert im Kopf. Dabei hat es Azeroth der maßen ershüttert, das sie keinen weiteren töteten, sondern die anderen einsperrten.
Die alten Götter sind wie Parasiten mit Azeroth verbunden.
Wenn die Helden wirklich einen alten Gott getötet hätten, hätte es Azeroth dermaßen erschüttert, das wir es bemerkt hätten. (Sollte etwas heftiger als der Kataklismus ausfallen. )
Um einen Gott zu töten sind wir nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage. Mal davon abgesehen, das wir nicht an Sie rannkommen, müssten wir jede ihrer Bindungen mit der Welt trennen und das dürfte ewig dauern.
Daher denke ich das deine Theorie einige Schwachstellen hat.

Wenn man wie in deinem Beispiel das Hirn töten würde, würden die übrigen Bindungen die Welt zerreißen bevor Sie absterben, stell es dir am besten wie einen Baum vor, und du musst um ihn abzuholzen alle Wurzen, bis zur kleinsten hin, zusammen mit dem stammdurchsägen aus dem Erdboden entfernen, sonst löst die verbleibende Wurzel eine Atomexplosion aus.


----------



## Shelung (21. April 2012)

Tötet man einen alten Gott so verdirbt es dass land mit dem er verbunden ist und es zerreist azeroth.

Tötet man zu viele fällt azeroth auseinander.


Das an der Dunkelküste wurde für einen Gott gehalten ist aber nur ein Offizier *jetzt zu sehen*



Was meint ihr den warum Götter immer Tentakeln haben?^^   Die haben sich tief tief in Azeroth eingegraben.  Sie halten das lang quasi auch am leben indem sie nicht sterben xD


----------



## Totebone (21. April 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Tötet man einen alten Gott so verdirbt es dass land mit dem er verbunden ist und es zerreist azeroth.
> 
> Tötet man zu viele fällt azeroth auseinander.
> 
> ...


Weil das ganze von C'Thulu inspiriert ist


----------



## leckaeis (21. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Das mit dem Titanen war mir neu. Dein Link führt zu einer Seite ohne Inhalt und in deinem Zitat stirbt ein alter Gott.
> 
> Einen haben Sie getötet, an der Dunkelküste ist dieser zu sehen mit dem Schwert im Kopf. Dabei hat es Azeroth der maßen ershüttert, das sie keinen weiteren töteten, sondern die anderen einsperrten.
> Die alten Götter sind wie Parasiten mit Azeroth verbunden.
> ...



C'thun hatte auch nur einen Bruchteil seiner Kraft, als wir ihn *getötet *haben. Er war noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum Azeroth nicht zerpfülgt wurde, als er das Zeitliche gesgnet hat.


----------



## Ditju (21. April 2012)

Soviel ich weiss, wurde Cho'gall von C'thun "gesegnet" nachdem wir ihn umgepflügt haben. Somit müsste dieser noch am Leben sein. Denn solch eine Kraft, welche Cho'gall erhielt, sollte eigentlich nach dem "Spender" verschwinden.


----------



## Heinz918011 (22. April 2012)

das kann gut sein


----------



## Derulu (22. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Einen haben Sie getötet, an der Dunkelküste ist dieser zu sehen mit dem Schwert im Kopf. Dabei hat es Azeroth der maßen ershüttert, das sie keinen weiteren töteten, sondern die anderen einsperrten.
> Die alten Götter sind wie Parasiten mit Azeroth verbunden.



Das an der Dunkelküste ist nach aktuell gültiger Lore (zumindest seit Cataclysm) , kein alter Gott, sondern "Soggoth, the Slitherer", ein "Auserwählter", einer der mächtigsten Offiziere eines alten Gottes. Nach der Lore (zu erleben im Questverlauf an der Dunkelküste), schickten die Titanen 20 ihrer mächtigsten Krieger, also Steinriesen, in den Kampf gegen Soggoth und 19 von ihnen vielen. Der letzte und größte von ihnen, Kronn. ließ sich von Soggoth "fangen" um nah genug an seinen Kopf zu kommen und rammte ihm danach die Meistergleve in eben diesen. In den Quests dazu erfahren wir auch noch, dass die zwergischen Archäologen froh sind, dass Soggoth schon vor Äonen gefällt wurde, denn heute wäre es verdammt schwer, 20 Steinriesen aufzutreiben.

Aber ein alter Gott wurde tatsächlich von den Titanen getötet (wohlgemerkt einer von vermutlich 5 und dazu bedurfte es aller Titanen, sogar derer des Pantheons), woraufhin ein großer Teil Azeroths zerstört wurde, so sehr waren die großen Alten schon mit der Welt "verbunden" BEVOR sie vor Ewigkeiten unter dem Planeten eingekerkert wurden (und die Titanen glaubten auch, dass sie einen Zweiten, C'Thun getötet hatten, was wir ja als Irrtum entlarvt haben). Nun kann man sich ausrecnen was passieren würde, wenn so einer wirklich "komplett" getötet werden würde, wenn diese Wesen inzwischen zusätzlich hundertausende Jahre IN Azeroth eingekerkert waren und regelrecht "eingesickert" sind... Wo der getötete Alte Gott gefallen hat, weiß heute niemand mehr...


----------



## leckaeis (22. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wo der getötete Alte Gott gefallen hat, weiß heute niemand mehr...



Derzeit wird recht häufig ein gefallener Gott irgendwo im Meer erwähnt. Nyaloth, entweder heißt die Stadt so, oder der Gott selbst. 
Das flüstert Yogg-Saron einem zumindest dauernd zu, wenn man sein Puzzle benutzt.

Hier mal ein Bild -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist URALT, was evtl. erklärt warum der Kollege AM und nicht IM Meer ist. Blizzard ist ja bekannt dafür, manche Ideen noch mal umzuwerfen.

Edit: Es gab sogar mal ein Video von genau diesem Vieh, ohne Texturen, ebenfalls uralt und ca. fünf mal so groß wie Sturmwind.


----------



## Hexer1975 (25. Juni 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Derzeit wird recht häufig ein gefallener Gott irgendwo im Meer erwähnt. Nyaloth, entweder heißt die Stadt so, oder der Gott selbst.
> Das flüstert Yogg-Saron einem zumindest dauernd zu, wenn man sein Puzzle benutzt.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild ->
> ...



Vielleicht ist das der Teil der Welt auf der anderen Seite des Planeten. Der Ozean westlich von Kalimdor heißt ja "das verhüllte Meer" und östlich der östlichen Königreiche "das verbotene Meer" ... dazwischen könnte eine noch nicht geplante Zone liegen. 
Was für mich u.a. auch auffällig ist, das die Goblins im Osten der östlichen Königreiche neue Häfen bekommen haben (Ödland und Sümpfe des Elends). Vielleicht kommt da ja noch etwas ...


----------



## Zhiala (26. Juni 2012)

Wär ja interessant die "Rückseite" kennen zu lernen, könnte sonst bis lvl 100 auch voll werden. Außer es geht auf zu ganz neuen Welten (Argus usw.)


----------



## Hexer1975 (6. Juli 2012)

Wo ich gerade wieder die Anfangsquests für das Schattenhochland auf Hordenseite machte, kam mir eine Frage:
Wie kamem Mor'ghor und Teile des Drachemalklans zurück aus der Scherbenwelt ins Schattenhochland?

Das einzige aktuelle Portal ist doch das in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel/verwüstete Lande und dieses ist doch von Allianz und Horde gesichert.


----------



## Derulu (6. Juli 2012)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade wieder die Anfangsquests für das Schattenhochland auf Hordenseite machte, kam mir eine Frage:
> Wie kamem Mor'ghor und Teile des Drachemalklans zurück aus der Scherbenwelt ins Schattenhochland?
> 
> Das einzige aktuelle Portal ist doch das in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel/verwüstete Lande und dieses ist doch von Allianz und Horde gesichert.



Der Drachenmalklan kam bereits im ersten Krieg (also der Orcinvasion) durch das dunkle Portal und ist dann auf Azeroth geblieben (ihr damaliger Anführer Zuluhed, war es der die Drachenseele fand mit der Alexstrasza gefangen und eingekerkert werden konnte). Die sind nie wieder nach Draenor zurückgekehrt (zumindest nicht komplett)

Ihr alter Anführer kam scheinbar auf "normalem Weg" zurück, es wird aber leider nirgends erklärt, wie das ging, schließlich waren sie weder mit Allianz noch Horde verbündet, sondern als Diener Illidans mit beiden verfeindet.


----------



## Hexer1975 (6. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Drachenmalklan kam bereits im ersten Krieg (also der Orcinvasion) durch das dunkle Portal und ist dann auf Azeroth geblieben (ihr damaliger Anführer Zuluhed, war es der die Drachenseele fand mit der Alexstrasza gefangen und eingekerkert werden konnte). Die sind nie wieder nach Draenor zurückgekehrt
> 
> Ihr alter Anführer kam scheinbar "normal" zurück, es wirfd aber leider nirgends erklärt, wie das ging, schließlich waren sie weder mit Allianz noch Horde verbündet.



Edith sagt:
Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## leckaeis (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, so wirklich das einzig aktive Portal ist das dunkle Portal ja nicht. 
Schließlich stehen in Shattrath auch Leute rum, die Portale in die Hauptstädte offen halten. 

Wäre also denkbar, dass das Drachenmal auch solche Portale stellen kann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Juli 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Naja, so wirklich das einzig aktive Portal ist das dunkle Portal ja nicht.
> Schließlich stehen in Shattrath auch Leute rum, die Portale in die Hauptstädte offen halten.
> 
> Wäre also denkbar, dass das Drachenmal auch solche Portale stellen kann.



Diese Portale haben einzig einen spielmechanischen Hintergrund. In der WarCraft-Geschichte existieren diese Portale nicht.


----------



## iceteaboss (6. Juli 2012)

Wieso werden Orc-Hexenmeister geduldet?


----------



## KilJael (6. Juli 2012)

Das erfährst du doch in den Hexenmeister Quests, sie werden geduldet weil sie sagen sie dienen der Horde und tun ganz sicher nichts böses, aber man misstraut ihnen


----------



## iceteaboss (6. Juli 2012)

Sind es loretechnisch verderbte Schamanen? Noch so ne Frage.


----------



## Derulu (6. Juli 2012)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Sind es loretechnisch verderbte Schamanen? Noch so ne Frage.



Ihre Herkunft ist von den Schamanen( die ersten Hexenmeister waren ja die Schamanen der Orcs, welche die Nethermagie erlernt haben), ihre Magie ist aber eine absolut andere, weswegen sie auch keine verderbten Schamanen sind (diese nutzen, trotz Verderbung, weiterhin Elementarmagie, nicht Nethermagie)


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Diese Portale haben einzig einen spielmechanischen Hintergrund. In der WarCraft-Geschichte existieren diese Portale nicht.



Glaube ich nicht. 
Es gibt einige Portale im Spiel, die einfach nur da sind, um in die Umgebung zu passen.
Die haben spielmechanisch überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kenaga (9. Juli 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> Es gibt einige Portale im Spiel, die einfach nur da sind, um in die Umgebung zu passen.
> Die haben spielmechanisch überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Aber das eine muss doch das andere nicht ausschließen.
Manche Portale sind "nicht aktiv", aber sichtbar (z.B. bei den großen Bäumen, wo früher die Weltbosse waren) und loretechnisch bedacht, andere Portale haben ihre Existenzberechtigung, weil sonst kein Magier mehr zur Ruhe käme


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Juli 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> Es gibt einige Portale im Spiel, die einfach nur da sind, um in die Umgebung zu passen.
> Die haben spielmechanisch überhaupt keinen Sinn.




Ist aber so. Da du mich nicht kennst, kann ich aber verstehen, daß du mir nicht einfach so glaubst. Also Frag einfach einen Blauen im Offi-Forum, ob die Scherbenweltportale wirklich nur spielmechanische Hintergründe haben.


----------



## leckaeis (12. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ist aber so. Da du mich nicht kennst, kann ich aber verstehen, daß du mir nicht einfach so glaubst. Also Frag einfach einen Blauen im Offi-Forum, ob die Scherbenweltportale wirklich nur spielmechanische Hintergründe haben.



Was hat A denn jetzt mit B zu tun? 
Ich glaube dir nicht, nicht weil ich dich nicht kenne, sondern weil die Beweise derzeit schon im Spiel sind. oO


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Was hat A denn jetzt mit B zu tun?
> Ich glaube dir nicht, nicht weil ich dich nicht kenne, sondern weil die Beweise derzeit schon im Spiel sind. oO




Ja dann kann ich dir halt nicht helfen und offentsichtlich auch sonst niemand.

Ich habe versucht dir zu erklären das deine "Beweise" im Spiel nur spielmechanischen Zwecken dienen und geschichtlich nicht existieren. Da du es mir nicht glaubst, hab ich dir noch den Tip gegeben, wo du dir meine Aussage offiziell bestätigen lassen kannst. Mehr kann man von einem Forenuser wohl nicht verlangen/erwarten.

Mir scheint so, du willst die Wahrheit auch gar nicht wissen. Du willst einfach auf dem, was du dir gedacht hast, bestehen. Naja, nicht mein Problem.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ja dann kann ich dir halt nicht helfen und offentsichtlich auch sonst niemand.
> 
> Ich habe versucht dir zu erklären das deine "Beweise" im Spiel nur spielmechanischen Zwecken dienen und geschichtlich nicht existieren. Da du es mir nicht glaubst, hab ich dir noch den Tip gegeben, wo du dir meine Aussage offiziell bestätigen lassen kannst. Mehr kann man von einem Forenuser wohl nicht verlangen/erwarten.
> 
> Mir scheint so, du willst die Wahrheit auch gar nicht wissen. Du willst einfach auf dem, was du dir gedacht hast, bestehen. Naja, nicht mein Problem.



Mir scheint, du hast entweder nicht alles gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe, oder du willst es nicht verstehen. 

Ja, die Portale in Shattrath und Dalaran haben nur einen spieltechnischen Sinn. Aber die Portale die z.B. in Ulduar und am schwarzen Portal offen gehalten werden, haben keinen spieltechnischen Sinn. 
Die sind da, weil sie in die Situation passen und haben überhaupt keinen Nutzen. 
Also sind einige NPCs mit Sicherheit dazu in der Lage, Portale zu bestimmten Orten offen zu halten.


----------



## KodiakderBär (13. Juli 2012)

es gibt und gab schon immer eine vielzahl an protale die LORE mäßig erklärt sind wie zb die portale unterm wyrmruhtempel inzwischend sind sie laut lore zerstört aber es gab sie.  dann noch imemr da noch immer auch lore mäßig felsen fest die portale von ruth teran nach darnassus hoch die sind in mehreren romanen und comics als portal bezeichnet.  ebenso sind bereits in diversen wow comics und romane weitere portale benannt beschrieben und benutzt worden und du möchtest doch nicht wirklich erzählen das ein portal in einem BUCH einfluss auf die spiel mechanik in einem pc spiel hat???^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Juli 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du hast entweder nicht alles gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe, oder du willst es nicht verstehen.
> 
> Ja, die Portale in Shattrath und Dalaran haben nur einen spieltechnischen Sinn. Aber die Portale die z.B. in Ulduar und am schwarzen Portal offen gehalten werden, haben keinen spieltechnischen Sinn.
> Die sind da, weil sie in die Situation passen und haben überhaupt keinen Nutzen.
> Also sind einige NPCs mit Sicherheit dazu in der Lage, Portale zu bestimmten Orten offen zu halten.



Jo sorry, kann ja nicht wissen, daß du Portale nach Draenor ansprichst, aber auch Portale innerhalb einer Welt damit meinst. Aber auch diese Portale haben in der im Spiel vorzufindenden Form rein spielmechanische Zwecke.

Es gibt eben zu Zeiten des Kataklysmus keinen Grund, mächtige Magier abzustellen, die Portale zum schwarzen Tor offen halten. Diese Portale sind einfach dazu da um Spieler schneller nach Draenor gelangen zu lassen.

Oder findest du es nicht auch seltsam, daß es immer da Portale gibt, wo Spieler längere Reisezeiten sparen können?

Frag halt einfach mal bei Blizzard nach, dann hättest du dir die letzten Kommentare sparen können.


----------



## leckaeis (15. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Jo sorry, kann ja nicht wissen, daß du Portale nach Draenor ansprichst, aber auch Portale innerhalb einer Welt damit meinst. Aber auch diese Portale haben in der im Spiel vorzufindenden Form rein spielmechanische Zwecke.
> 
> Es gibt eben zu Zeiten des Kataklysmus keinen Grund, mächtige Magier abzustellen, die Portale zum schwarzen Tor offen halten. Diese Portale sind einfach dazu da um Spieler schneller nach Draenor gelangen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Uff, okay, dritter Versuch dir zu erklären was ich meine:

Ich rede von Portalen, die man überhaupt nicht nutzen KANN. Die sind einfach nur da um zu zeigen, dass in der Geschichte gerade etwas passiert, weswegen permanent ein Tor nach SW oder OG offen sein muss, zwecks Verstärkung. 
Bestes Beispiel sind die Portale auf den Stufen des Schicksals. Da stehen einige Magier, die die Portale offen halten damit Verwundete NPCs ( nicht Spieler ) schnell zurück gebracht werden können. 
*Diese Portale sind für die Spieler oder die Spielmechanik völlig nutzlos, da sie nur zur Lore dienen. *
*
*
Wenn du es jetzt noch immer nicht verstanden hast, dann gnade mir Gott, aber ich gebe auf. xD


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich hab doch nie bestritten, daß es solche Portale gibt. 

Die Diskussion ging doch um Portale in die Scherbenwelt. Diese Portale hab ich damit kommentiert, daß sie rein spielmechanischer Natur sind. Im nachhinein kommst du dann anderen Portalen. Versteh nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Hexer1975 (16. Juli 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Uff, okay, dritter Versuch dir zu erklären was ich meine:
> 
> Ich rede von Portalen, die man überhaupt nicht nutzen KANN. Die sind einfach nur da um zu zeigen, dass in der Geschichte gerade etwas passiert, weswegen permanent ein Tor nach SW oder OG offen sein muss, zwecks Verstärkung.
> Bestes Beispiel sind die Portale auf den Stufen des Schicksals. Da stehen einige Magier, die die Portale offen halten damit Verwundete NPCs ( nicht Spieler ) schnell zurück gebracht werden können.
> ...



Aber die Portale von z.b. Shattrath nach SW oder OG, dienen NUR der Spielmechanik und gehören nicht zur Lore. Wie Du schon sagst, die lore-relevanten Portale stehen an der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und müssen von Magieren aufrecht erhalten werden.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2013)

*Einen Skillpunkt in meine Nekromatiefähigkeiten setz'*

Es hat sich je nun sehr viel getan in der Lore.

Mein Frage: Was denkt ihr, wer der neue Kriegshäuptling der Horde werden wird 



Spoiler



Vol'jin, der Anführer der Revolution? Wieder Thrall, der Vol'jin unterstützt? Die von Thrall zur Unterstützung gerufenen Kriegshelden Saurfang oder Etrigg? Baine? Lo'themar? Oder jemand ganz anderes?


----------



## Keashaa (3. Mai 2013)

Viel interessanter ist die Frage, wer der Endboss vom 5.4er Raid wird. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Garrosh der Endboss sein wird. Ein interessantes Gedankenspiel, welches ich in einem englischen Forum gelesen habe, ging in etwa so:

- "Endkampf" gegen Garrosh bei ca. 20%
- Varian mischt sich ein
- beide gehen drauf
- die Burning Blade ergreift die Chance und beschwört in Orgrimmar einen hochrangigen Vertreter der brennenden Legion (hc-only Boss | Mephistroth?)
- dieser treibt die Zerstörung von Orgrimmar voran und zeitgleich erfolgt eine Invasion auf Sturmwind
- für die brennende Legion gibt es def. keinen besseren Zeitpunkt, erneut auf Azeroth einzufallen (beide Fraktionen zerstritten und extrem geschwächt)
- der Übergang für die nächste Erweiterung ist geschaffen


----------



## KodiakderBär (3. Mai 2013)

wenn würde ich eher vermuten das sich Jaina einmischt.

blizz sagte ja das die Schlacht um Ogrimmar ein Blutbad werden wird und Varian ist einfach nicht mehr der Typ für sowas. Meine Vermutung geht eher in die Richtung das Jaina mit Hilfe der Kirin tor dalaran Naja an Og ran portet und die allianz von Seeseite aus angreift während Vol'jin von Landseite her. Jaina traue ich zu das sie irgend etwas durchgeknalltes macht wodurch die sich dann wieder (unter einem vernünftigerem Kriegshäuptling) neu formierenden Horde stinke sauer macht.
 dadurch würde Blizz die Feindschaft zwischen Horde und Allianz weiter anheißen. Dann kann auch ruhig die Legion kommen die Sache wird akut bleiben


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> - dieser treibt die Zerstörung von Orgrimmar voran und zeitgleich erfolgt eine Invasion auf Sturmwind



Der Punkt scheint insofern unwahrscheinlich, als beim Q&A gesagt wurde, dass die Horde schmerzliche Verluste hinnehmen wird und darunter leidet, die Allianz hingegen als "siegreicher und vereinter Koloss" ("a unified victorious juggernaut") die Initiative bei den zukünftigen anstehenden Herausforderungen übernimmt - und das würde sie vermutlich nicht, wenn auch Sturmwind (erneut) zerstört werden würdeund neu aufgebaut werden müsste


----------



## Keashaa (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: nach dem Tod des Lich King sind einige der Val'kyr zu den Verlassenen übergelaufen. Angeblich sind es neun mächtige, die sich Sylvannas verpflichtet haben. Davon sind folgende bekannt:

- Annhylde: geopfert (siehe "Edge of Night", Kurzgeschichte auf der WoW-Seite)
- Agatha, Arthura und Daschla: alle drei geopfert (siehe Silberwald Questreihe)
- Aradne: offiziell "vernichtet" (siehe Andorhal Questreihe)

Hat jemand eine Idee, a) wer die vier verbliebenen Val'kyren sind und b) wo die sich aufhalten?


----------



## Derulu (17. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, a) wer die vier verbliebenen Val'kyren sind und b) wo die sich aufhalten?



ad a) Stehen weiter unter dem Befehl von Sylvannas, sorgen weiterhin, im Geheimen (trotz Garroshs "Quasi-Verbot") für Nachschub an Verlassenen und angeblich (so munkelt man) greifen die, so wie Sylvannas auch, bald wieder etwas mehr ins Geschehen ein
b) leider keine Ahnung


----------



## Derulu (8. Juni 2013)

Tage später:

Nach der Veröffentlichung der ersten Leseprobe vom Vol'jin Roman,



Spoiler



keimt in mir irgendwie der Verdacht, dass das nächste Addon eventuell weniger um die Brennende Legion, sondern vielleicht vielmehr um die Bedrohung durch die Zandalari und den nun seit Cataclysm wieder unter ihnen vereinten Völkern der Trolle und ihrem Wunsch nach der Rückeroberung Azeroths (auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Zandalar vor dem Problem steht, dass es im Meer unterzugehen droht) gehen könnte (wo doch schon der einzige Loa, den die Dunkelspeere noch aktiv anbieten, Bwonsamdi Vol'jin Visionen beschert über die Zandalari und ihre Träume und ihm auch klar sagt, dass in seinen Augen und den Augen aller Loa, Trolle und damit auch Vol'jin und seine Dunkelspeere, dazu "erschaffen" wurden um die Welt zu erobern, in Blut zu tauchen und zu unterwerfen und zu nichts anderem). Dazu passt auch, dass laut Ingamelore der Prophet Zul, der es geschafft hat, die Trollvölker wieder unter dem Banner der Zandalari zu vereinen, aktuell verschwunden ist bzw. auf einer Art "Expedition"



Eure Meinung?


----------



## Eyora (8. Juni 2013)

Fände ich deutlich besser und schlüssiger, als die Burning Crusade Teil 2 Idee.
Wenn der Prophet Zul momentan unterwegs ist um sich mit den Naga zu verbünden, dürfte das wirklich eine gewaltige Schlacht werden. Ich denke nicht, das die Trolle allein einen Angriff auf die Kontinente warten, da sie schon zu oft zurückgedrängt wurden, wenn sie auf eingene Faust gehandelt haben.


----------



## Shelung (8. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte gerne mal ein Addon wo wir NICHT Trolle töten und von IHREM Land vertreiben xD

Langsam bin ich der meinung das nur noch wir die Bösen sind xD


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eure Meinung?



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine GANZE Erweiterung sich darum handeln wird. In bisherigen Erweiterungen waren Trollereignisse Themen, die von der Gewichtung nicht über einen Patch hinausgingen (z.N. Zul'Aman). Eine komplette Erweiterung wäre doch etwas viel.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine GANZE Erweiterung sich darum handeln wird. In bisherigen Erweiterungen waren Trollereignisse Themen, die von der Gewichtung nicht über einen Patch hinausgingen (z.N. Zul'Aman). Eine komplette Erweiterung wäre doch etwas viel.



Bisher haben die vereinigten Trollstämme auch noch nie gemeinsam zugeschlagen, sondern immer nur einzelne Stämme (bzw. haben eher wir sie von irgendwo vertrieben) - sie haben zu Cata mal versucht, zwei ihrer von uns eroberten heiligen Stätten zurück zu erobern (Zul'Aman und Zul'Gurub) vor allem um mächtige Loapriester (und schließlich auch Hakkar) wieder erwecken zu können.


----------



## Kief (10. Juni 2013)

Nun ja, es gibt ja diese besagte Liste mit WoW-Addons von der ich (zu meiner Schande) recht viel halte.

Ein reines Addon um Trolle wird es nicht geben denke ich. 

Ich denke dass das nächste Addon sich um die Brennende Legion handeln wird. Dies wird auch das letzte Addon sein.
Wenn man davon ausgeht das jedes Addon bisher um die 2 Jahre "gehalten" hat, passt dies auch gut in Blizzards Zeitplan.

2016 soll ja wohl "TITAN" kommen. -> Ist zumindest wahrscheinlich.

Und mal ganz ehrlich - sollte der Smaragdgrünetraum spielbar ins Spiel implimentiert werden, so denke ich, bietet das nicht wirklich Platz für ein ganzes Addon sondern eher für ein Patch ala 6.2 ?


----------



## Derulu (11. Juni 2013)

Kief schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt ja diese besagte Liste mit WoW-Addons von der ich (zu meiner Schande) recht viel halte.
> 
> Ein reines Addon um Trolle wird es nicht geben denke ich.
> 
> ...



Wie erklärst du anhand der Liste denn MoP, von dem die Entwickler selbst sagen, eigentlich war noch zu Cata-Beginn ein anderes Addon in Planung, bis jemand mit dieser Idee aufkam und sie eine noch viel größere Zustimmung fand unter den Entwicklern als die Ursprungsplanung(und im selben Atemzug sagte der Senior Designer, dass er über das eigentlich geplante addon nicht sprechen dürfe, weil man es eventuell ja als Addon 8 oder so wieder bringen würde )?

Warum wird es ein reines Trolladdon nicht geben? Eigentlich sind die nun vereinten Trolle eine Riesenbedrohung, eigentlich zu groß um in jedem zweiten Addon eine Randerscheung zu sein


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Juni 2013)

Kief schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich - sollte der Smaragdgrünetraum spielbar ins Spiel implimentiert werden, so denke ich, bietet das nicht wirklich Platz für ein ganzes Addon sondern eher für ein Patch ala 6.2 ?



Der smaragdgrüne Traum bietet mehr Landmasse als alle bisherigen WoW-Addons zusammen. Ich tippe eher drauf, daß er nie kommen wird, weil zu viel zu Umfangreich sein müßte, als daß man ihn in ein Addon packen könnte. Es wäre mehr als Classic-WoW.


----------



## KodiakderBär (11. Juni 2013)

diese besagte liste ist seid cata absolut add acta gelegt :-P 

Das wir im nächsten Add On wieder mal eine runde mit der Legion tanzen dürfen scheint sicher zu sein. Allerdings wenn die Legion wie sonst immer Handelt und die größten Bedrohungen vorher ausm Weg räumen will ist dies mit der Massiv Stärkeren Allianz dieses mal nicht der fall. Wenn man dann sieht was an Großen Mächten noch Da ist bleibt außer der Legion noch zwei Alte Götter (von ursprünglich 5) yogg Saron haben wir ne Lobotomie verpasst c-Thun schmollt unter Südkalimdor der alte Gott unter Pandaria war der den die Titanen geklatscht hatten. Dann ist noch Azhara und ihre Naga da. Vielleicht zeigt uns Blizzard aber auch eine lange Nase und schickt die Naga zusammen mit den Zandalarie als nächstes Add On die trolle sind gezwungen sich eine neue Heimat zu finden ihre Insel is am Absaufen


----------



## Derulu (12. Juni 2013)

Und nun, da der PTR online ist, ist es wohl raus....



Spoiler



Garrosh ist doch korrumpiert - vermutlich freiwillig, nachdem er Y'shars Herz an sich genommen hat	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enaske (15. Juni 2013)

Mich würde es ja Interessieren ob die Gottheit wieder kommt, da Sie ja im Scenario glaube sagt: Ich schlafe nur und soweit ich mitbekommen habe, war das Herz/Seele ja in dem Kasten eingesperrt den wir geöffnet haben oder?

PS: Das nächste Addon kann eigentlich nur die Brennende Legion sein, we will see!


----------



## Theopa (15. Juni 2013)

Mir fehlen in 5.4 leider ein bisschen die neuen Ideen. 



Spoiler



Dass Garrosh wieder mal ein Bösewicht ist, der nur so wurde weil er von einem alten Gott komprommitiert ist, mag zwar "logisch" erscheinen, ich halte es aber für unnötig. Wieso darf niemand mal nur von sich selbst aus "böse" sei?



Mich würde einmal interessieren, welchen "Status" die Alten Götter gerade haben. Wirklich tot können sie ja nicht sein, laut den Titanen würde ja die Vernichtung der Alten Götter gleichzeitig Azeroth vernichten. 
SInd sie also nur geschwächt und verwundet, dauerhaft "verkrüppelt" und damit keine Gefahr mehr (Die meisten wurden ja in großen Teilen "getötet") oder haben sie sich bereits wieder erholt und sind zu neuen Untaten bereit?


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Mir fehlen in 5.4 leider ein bisschen die neuen Ideen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vllt wird ja der bibang mit dem nächsten addon enthült. ergo götter vs titanen


----------



## Theopa (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> vllt wird ja der bibang mit dem nächsten addon enthült. ergo götter vs titanen



Hmm, das wäre aber wohl ungut, egal wie es ausgeht: Azeroth wäre Schrott^^
Wenn die Alten Götter gewinnen siehts unschön aus, wenn die Titanen gewinnen wird das Leben wohl trotzdem spontan mal ausgelöscht (Wenn wir Algalon nicht getötet hätten wären sie doch auch gekommen und hätten uns erledigt, sehe ich das richtig?) und wenn sie sich gegenseitig vernichten wird gleich der gesamte Planet zerstört. 

Mal sehn was die Zukunft bringt, mir persönlich würde ja ein Addon mit der Legion gefallen, dass (Pre-Event) mit einer Invasion in der Scherbenwelt beginnt, die sich nach Azeroth ausdehnt und die man natürlich aufhält. Anschließend kämpft man sich immer weiter, zuerst noch durch alte Gebiete, bis man dann das Reich der Legion selbst betritt und dort die Entscheidung herbeiführt (evtl. Argus, im Nether selbst sollte es für Sterbliche wohl ungemütlich sein).

Wobei ich glaube, dass Sargeras irgendwie noch aufgehoben werden muss. Wenn der mal down ist, gibt es bis auf die Alten Götter in ihrer vollen Macht (und da haben wir wieder das selbe Problem wie oben^^) nichts mehr, das mächtiger wäre.


----------



## McGorbo (16. Juni 2013)

Vermissen die Titanen Algalon und seinen Bericht nicht oder merken wenigstens das er den Löffel abgegeben hat?

Wenn ja, könnte aus dieser Richtung noch was kommen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (16. Juni 2013)

die Titanen werden Algalon defenetiv nicht vermissen. Grund 1: wir haben ihn NICHT getötet sondern im Kampf besiegt. Zweitens war Algalon quasi das Backup für Loken. Und da soweit wwir wissen die Titanen nicht regelmäßig vorbei kommen um nach dem Zustand zu kuckn dürfte das kein Prob mehr sein


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

ich sag nur das questevent in uldum. düdüm


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dass Garrosh wieder mal ein Bösewicht ist, der nur so wurde weil er von einem alten Gott komprommitiert ist, mag zwar "logisch" erscheinen, ich halte es aber für unnötig. Wieso darf niemand mal nur von sich selbst aus "böse" sei?


So man der Fähigkeitenbeschreibung des Bosses glauben kann:


Spoiler



Er ist von sich aus böse - er verwendet Y'shaarj zuerst nur als Verstärkung seiner Waffe im Kampf - erst in der letzten Phase des Kampfes, wenn es für ihn aussichtslos scheint "verbindet" er sich selbst mit dem alten Gott


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juni 2013)

Ein interessanter Aspekt kam mir beim Überdenken der Geschichte von Patch 5.4 ... viele beschweren sich, dass das ganze an und für sich nicht stimmig ist mit der Belagerung von Orgrimmar. Da stellt sich mir die Frage:

Wie hätte die Spielerschaft eigentlich den Start von Mists und den Patch 5.1 aufgenommen, wenn NICHT bekannt gewesen wäre, dass Garrosh der finale Boss der Erweiterung wird? Im Endeffekt versuche alle mehr oder weniger die Puzzlestücke aus Quests, Geschichte usw. seit dem Start von Mists  so zusammenzufügen, dass es am Ende passt. Und genau da liegt dir Krux. Es wäre besser gewesen, hätten sie mit Information zumindest bis Patch 5.3 gewartet (denn ab hier ist klar, dass Orgrimmar belagert werden wird). Aber hier war wohl ein kaufmännischer Aspekt entscheidend...


----------



## Hexer1975 (26. Juni 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Aspekt kam mir beim Überdenken der Geschichte von Patch 5.4 ... viele beschweren sich, dass das ganze an und für sich nicht stimmig ist mit der Belagerung von Orgrimmar. Da stellt sich mir die Frage:
> 
> Wie hätte die Spielerschaft eigentlich den Start von Mists und den Patch 5.1 aufgenommen, wenn NICHT bekannt gewesen wäre, dass Garrosh der finale Boss der Erweiterung wird? Im Endeffekt versuche alle mehr oder weniger die Puzzlestücke aus Quests, Geschichte usw. seit dem Start von Mists  so zusammenzufügen, dass es am Ende passt. Und genau da liegt dir Krux. Es wäre besser gewesen, hätten sie mit Information zumindest bis Patch 5.3 gewartet (denn ab hier ist klar, dass Orgrimmar belagert werden wird). Aber hier war wohl ein kaufmännischer Aspekt entscheidend...



Ich glaube, das sie das verraten mußten, auch wenn sie es selber wohl lieber geheim gehalten hätten. Weiß nicht, in wie weit die Community bereit gewesen wäre eine Erweiterung zu kaufen, wo man nicht weiß, was kommt ... 
Persönlich hätte ich mich über eine Erweiterung voller Geheimnisse echt gefreut ... so ein bisserl wie die Entdeckung Amerikas. 

Und ... Beschwerden wird es eh immer geben, wir leben in Deutschland ... da liegt Lästern und Meckern mehr oder weniger in den Genen. 


Zu 5.4 hätte ich auch noch eine Vermutung bzw. Frage, wie ihr das so seht.



Spoiler






> "Sogar Sylvanas, die sich von Lor'themar ermahnen lassen muss, die Finger von gefallenen Blutelfen zu lassen ..."





> "Unter anderem auch Jaina Prachtmeer und Lor'themar Theron, die den Spielern wohl vor der Stadt unter die Arme greifen. Allerdings: Für beide Charaktere gibt es Sprachaufnahmen, die nach Todes-Sounds klingen..."






Ob sich das Sylvanas wirklich entgehen läßt?


----------



## leckaeis (8. Juli 2013)

Die Todes-Sounds auf dem PTR sind nicht ausschlaggebend für die Geschichte. 

Lor'Themar und Jaina sind Teil eines Bosskampfes, bei dem sie euch unterstützen. Wenn ihr wiped oder es irgendwie anders vergeigt, gehen die beiden zwar drauf, aber stehen dann für den nächsten Bosspull wieder parat.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. August 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tage später:
> 
> Nach der Veröffentlichung der ersten Leseprobe vom Vol'jin Roman,
> 
> ...



hmm wäre doch passend zum südmeer seting und als endboss Azshara oder Voljin (ne das würde böse enden)


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2014)

Na, dann ziehen wir den thread nach oben *hust*

Hat sich ja alles doch anders entwickelt als erwartet


----------



## zampata (17. Juli 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Aspekt kam mir beim Überdenken der Geschichte von Patch 5.4 ... viele beschweren sich, dass das ganze an und für sich nicht stimmig ist mit der Belagerung von Orgrimmar. Da stellt sich mir die Frage:
> 
> Wie hätte die Spielerschaft eigentlich den Start von Mists und den Patch 5.1 aufgenommen, wenn NICHT bekannt gewesen wäre, dass Garrosh der finale Boss der Erweiterung wird? Im Endeffekt versuche alle mehr oder weniger die Puzzlestücke aus Quests, Geschichte usw. seit dem Start von Mists  so zusammenzufügen, dass es am Ende passt. Und genau da liegt dir Krux. Es wäre besser gewesen, hätten sie mit Information zumindest bis Patch 5.3 gewartet (denn ab hier ist klar, dass Orgrimmar belagert werden wird). Aber hier war wohl ein kaufmännischer Aspekt entscheidend...




Ich weiß ich grab auch nen alten Thread aus . In der Vergangenheit wars in WotLK und Cata auch klar, wer der Endgegner wird. Er wurde sogar in den Videos präsentiert.
BC und Classic hatten kein - im Voraus feststehenden Endgegner. WoTLK wurde ja gerade wegen dem LK gehypt (und in Intro Videos präsentiert).
Ich meine dass Blizzard in Cata schon das Problem hatte keinen bekannten Bösewicht mehr zur Hand zu haben, daher musste Todesschwinge ausbrechen.

Ich glaube dass Blizzard zu MoP gesagt hatte dass sie keinen großen Endgegner planen sondern mehrere kleine Gegner während des Addons.
Das wurde aber dann doch recht schnell fallen gelassen und auf den Oberbösewicht Garrosh umgeschwenkt.
Ich hab nichts gegen den Bösewicht Garrosh. Der war zwar unbekannt aber ich fand es nett das im Verlauf des Addons erzählt wurde wieso er böse ist.
Okay wirklich erzählt wurde es nicht, er wirkt einfach Böse...
Ich hätte das auch ruhig weiter ausgebaut.. Also wie die Quest als man VoZin (sorry kein Plan wie man den Troll richtig schreibt) hilft sich gegen Garrosh zu verteidigen.
Es hätte ruhig mehrere Raids / Inis / Scnearien geben können in der der Storry Plot erzähl wird. Man hätte Garrosh auch einkreisen könen - wie die Alliierten im 2. WK.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass Blizzard zu MoP gesagt hatte dass sie keinen großen Endgegner planen sondern mehrere kleine Gegner während des Addons.
> Das wurde aber dann doch recht schnell fallen gelassen und auf den Oberbösewicht Garrosh umgeschwenkt.
> Ich hab nichts gegen den Bösewicht Garrosh. Der war zwar unbekannt aber ich fand es nett das im Verlauf des Addons erzählt wurde wieso er böse ist.
> Okay wirklich erzählt wurde es nicht, er wirkt einfach Böse...



Eigentlich war der Storybogen um Garrosh seit BC so geplant/vorgezeichnet, wie er in MoP abeschlossen wurde bzw. wie er WoD abgeschlossen werden wird. 
Er wurde eingeführt als zweifelnder und "verzweifelter" Orc, der seinen Vater für den größten "Verräter" an seinem Volk hielt, der es in Dämonenverderben geführt hat, wurde von Thrall darüber aufgeklärt, dass sein Vater durch seinen Tod sein Volk von der Knechtschaft der Brennenden Legion erlöst hat und damit ein Held war. In WotLk wurde er zum Heerführer des Hordeansturms auf Nordend und dort zum gefeierten Kriegshelden eines "schwächelnden" Volkes (der Orcs) und folglich von Thrall zu seinem Nachfolger erklärt. In Cataclysm wurde er zum harten Anführer seines Volkes, der alles dafür getan hätte, dass sein Volk, die Orcs, groß und stark und mächtig werden, so wie sie es einst zu den Zeiten vor dem Zweiten Krieg waren, dabei wurde er immer fanatischer, was ihn in MoP schließlich zum größenwahnsinnigen Despoten werden ließ, der sein eigenes Volk für die "Herrenrasse" hielt, einen paranoiden Kriegsverbrecher, der hinter jedem Widerwort und jedem Bedenken gegen seine Pläne eine sich anbahnende Revolution gesehen hat, die mit allen Mitteln niederzuknüppeln ist und der Rache an der Allianz für die Niederlage im zweiten Krieg wollte, inkl. der Auslöschung der Allianz zumindest auf Kalimdor, um die Ehre und Würde seines Volkes wiederherzustellen.


----------



## zampata (17. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der Storybogen um Garrosh seit BC so geplant/vorgezeichnet, wie er in MoP abeschlossen wurde bzw. wie er WoD abgeschlossen werden wird.


Bist du dir da sicher? Ich weiß es natürlich auch nicht aber es gibt ja recht viele Spekulationen die behaupten dass MoP nie geplant war
sondern schnell eingeschoben wurde. Zumindest klingen die Argumente sinnvoll:
http://www.vanion.eu/world-of-warcraft/news/mop-war-nie-geplant-das-urspruengliche-addon-geheimnisse-der-alten-goetter/3179/

Hast du irgendwelche Quellen die bestätigen dass es wirklich von Anfang an geplant war?



Derulu schrieb:


> Er wurde eingeführt als zweifelnder und "verzweifelter" Orc, der seinen Vater für den größten "Verräter" an seinem Volk hielt, der es in Dämonenverderben geführt hat, wurde von Thrall darüber aufgeklärt, dass sein Vater durch [...]



so geshen wurde Garrosh schon gut rüber gebracht.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Ich weiß es natürlich auch nicht aber es gibt ja recht viele Spekulationen die behaupten dass MoP nie geplant war
> sondern schnell eingeschoben wurde. Zumindest klingen die Argumente sinnvoll:
> http://www.vanion.eu...n-goetter/3179/
> 
> Hast du irgendwelche Quellen die bestätigen dass es wirklich von Anfang an geplant war?



Wenn ich die Tweets (nachdem die beiden Videos zum Sieg über Garrosh endlich "aufgedeckt" waren und die Story des Addons abgeschlossen) von Dave Kosak dazu noch finden würde, ja, bzw.so etwas ähnliches (er könnte uns ja auch das Bluae vom Himmel erzählen, kann ja keiner widerlegen^^). 

Da schrieb er so etwas ähnliches wie, dass die Arbeit um den bisher längsten Storybogen in der (reinen) WoW-Geschichte jetzt ein Ende gefunden hätte (was geflunkert ist, weil es zumindest zu Beginn von WoD noch eine kleines bißchen geht) und dass man versucht hat, diesen über die letzten 6,5 Jahre immer weiter bis zum Höhepunkt, seinem Sturz, zu spannen (allerdings hätte man das endgültige Austicken ja auch in einem anderen Grundthema, als dem von MoP, noch unterbringen können, er war ja schon vor Pandaria auf dem Weg ins Überschnappen)


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht keine Frage zur Geschichte von WoW, aber mich interessiert es einfach: Was hat es mit Datalore in den Grizzlyhügeln auf sich? Eine Anspielung auf Star Trek? Spielt der noch eine Rolle in der WoW-Geschichte? Wird er die Borg nach Azeroth holen?


----------



## mert90 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe euch, Buffed Commumity (= 

****DICKEN KUSSS*****


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2014)

Ich kann euch sagen...in Draenei geht echt mächtig was ab...hab mich selbst gespoilert 


Spoiler 1:


Spoiler



Der Maraad unserer Dimension und Orgrim Doomhammer der Draenordimension sterben am Ende der Talador-Queststory beim Kampf um Shattrath gegen die Eiserne Legion und Blackhand



Spoiler 2:


Spoiler



Am Ende der Nagrand Story kämpfen wir gegen Garrosh und Go'el tötet ihn im End-Cinematic


----------



## KodiakderBär (28. Juli 2014)

man ich hatte wirklich gehofft das wir als spieler den mistkerl umhauen dürfen, das der kampf gegen die eiserne horde nicht ohne opfer vonstatten geht war leider zu erwarten


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. Juli 2014)

was mich interssiert die haben so eine gute questreihe um Furion und Anduin gelegt und nun pufff weg die hocken auf der Zeitlose Insel rum und in Draenor gehts wieder gegen die Horde wieso??

wann kommt eigentlich das neue Buch raus von Golden ??


----------



## hanso1 (28. Juli 2014)

Hier ist was: Warcraft Lore Englisch

Auf Kotaku gefunden ^^


----------



## KodiakderBär (28. Juli 2014)

öhm fallste kriegsverbrechen meinst das ist scho längst raus. da wird auch die geschichte um furorion und anduin weiter erzählt


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Fragen:

1. Es wird erwähnt, dass das Dunkle Portal von versklavten Draenei gebaut wurde. Wenn man bedenkt, wie groß das is, dann hat das ja ne Weile gedauert....aber wer hat denn bitte das Portal auf unserer Seite gebaut? Medivh mit seiner Magie? Warum konnten das die mächtigen Hexenmeister der Horde nicht tun? Oder die verbündeten Dämonen der brennenden Legion?

2. Warum ist Thrall grün, wenn die grüne Haut ein Zeichen der Verderbnis durch die Legion ist und weder ER, noch sein Eltern vom Dämonenblut getrunken haben?

3. Wenn Thrall älter als Garrosh sein soll, warum ist Garrosh dann am Leben, wenn die Horde in Azeroth einfällt, aber Thrall zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichtmal geboren?


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2014)

1) Das Portal wurde von Medivh erbaut bzw. hat er es bauen lassen. Die Hexenmeister der Ocs können nicht über Planeten und "Dimensionen" hinweg irgendwo etwas hinbauen und die Legion kann das auch nicht - die führenden Dämonen der Legion können über Dimensionen "einflüstern", aber weder ohne "Reise" oder Portal/Beschwörung "erscheinen" noch körperlich Dinge erschaffen

2) Die grüne Haut entsteht nicht durch das Trinken des Blutes sondern durch den ständigen Kontakt mit dämonischer Nethermagie (intensiv angewandt durch die vielen Hexenmeister der Orcs)und die Veränderung ist genetisch und somit erblich. Die einzigen Orcs, die davon verschont blieben, waren die "Aussätzigen", die an den roten Pocken erkrankten die in Nagrand in Garadar in Quarantäne gehalten wurden und die kleinen "wilden" Stämme die sich nicht anschlossen und die isoliert von den anderen lebten

3) Garrosh ist älter als Thrall, wenige Jahre aber doch.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (29. Juli 2014)

Ja ne, also ich meinte schon, wenn Medivh das Portal auf usnerer Seite mit seiner Magie errichtet hat, warum konnten das nicht die mächtigen Hexenmeister der Horde oder die Diener der brennenden Legion?
Und überhaupt, warum fällt es keiner Sau auf, dass da n Portal in Azeroth errichtet wird? Ich mein ok, das Ding is n Stück weit ab vom Schuß, aber das zeugt ja dann nicht gerade von guter Aufklärungsarbeit der Menschen ^^

Mir fällt noch ne Frage ein

Warum zum Geier heißt der Blackrock-Clan Blackrock, wenn er doch erst auf Azeroth Blackrock eingenommen hat? Oder gibts in der Scherbenwelt ebenfalls n Blackrock?
Ich mein, in der Dreanor-Beta heißen die auch Blackrock-Clan oder nicht?


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2014)

Das mitvdem Schwarzfels kann dirckeiner erklären, allerdings nimmt man an, dass es "Zufall ist, dass der größte Clan der Orcs, der schon auf Drarnor "Blackrock Clan" hieß, sich in der neuen Heimat just an dem Ort niedergelassen hat, der schon lange vor ihrer Ankunft von den Dunkeleisenzwergen Blackrock genannt wurde (es ist einfach ein nicht überdachtes loses Ende der Story^^)

Googel einfach mal die Wüstenstadt Petra...auch bei uns entdeckt man an unwirtlichen, menschenverlassenen Orten immer wieder etwas, von dem man jahrelang nicht wusste, dassves existiert. Und die Verwüsteten Lande...da lebt keiner freiwillig in der Geröllwüste


----------



## arakil (30. Juli 2014)

Naja bevor das Portal dort erbaut wurde waren die verwüsteten Lande teil der Sümpfe des Elends. Nicht das dort mehr leute hätten leben wolle  aber wenn schon dann den richtigen namen nennen. 

Die Sümpfe sind erst durch die verderbte Magie der Hexenmeister zurück gewichen als sich Draenor bis in unsere Welt ausbreitete. Dies wurde von den Magiern der Kirin'tor beendet. Dafür wurde unteranderem Nethergard gebaut


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2014)

arakil schrieb:


> Naja bevor das Portal dort erbaut wurde waren die verwüsteten Lande teil der Sümpfe des Elends. Nicht das dort mehr leute hätten leben wolle aber wenn schon dann den richtigen namen nennen.
> 
> Die Sümpfe sind erst durch die verderbte Magie der Hexenmeister zurück gewichen als sich Draenor bis in unsere Welt ausbreitete. Dies wurde von den Magiern der Kirin'tor beendet. Dafür wurde unteranderem Nethergard gebaut



Du hast selbstverständlich Recht, es wurde erst zur Geröllwüste, als die durch die Dämonenmagie ausgelöste Verwüstung aus Draenor sich durch das Portal ausgebreitet hat


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (30. Juli 2014)

Und eine Frage an die Beta-Tester (keine Ahnung, ob dieser Thread dafür geeignet ist, aber extra einen neuen aufmachen wäre ja unnötig), ich hab bisher aus den Karten und Beta-News heraus gelesen, dass die Zangenarmmarschen KOMPLETT unter Wasser sind/gar nicht existieren. Wo sind denn bitte die Sporregar und die Draenei-Ruinen, die man dort aber in der Scherbenwelt begutachten kann? Leben die Sporregar woanders? Sind die Ruinen neueren Datums?


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Und eine Frage an die Beta-Tester (keine Ahnung, ob dieser Thread dafür geeignet ist, aber extra einen neuen aufmachen wäre ja unnötig), ich hab bisher aus den Karten und Beta-News heraus gelesen, dass die Zangenarmmarschen KOMPLETT unter Wasser sind/gar nicht existieren. Wo sind denn bitte die Sporregar und die Draenei-Ruinen, die man dort aber in der Scherbenwelt begutachten kann? Leben die Sporregar woanders? Sind die Ruinen neueren Datums?



Es ist nicht komplett unter Wasser - was mit Sporeregar ist, bzw. wie es zu diesen Wesen kommt, soll im laufe des Addons enthüllt werden


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (31. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist nicht komplett unter Wasser - was mit Sporeregar ist, bzw. wie es zu diesen Wesen kommt, soll im laufe des Addons enthüllt werden



Merci


----------



## Wynn (16. August 2014)

Spoiler



buchleser werden es erahnt haben aber in wod wird man in einer alternativen realität das kind von jaina und kalegos treffen das dort die kirin tor die führung übernommen hat und bei der verteidigung gegen die eisernen horde übernimmt und in einer "awesome cinematic" wird man im endkampf sehen wie es die belagerung der eisernen horde stoppt


----------



## Seeltas92 (27. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage.
Woher beziehen Magier etc auf Draenor eig. ihre Magie? Ich mein in Azeroth gabs ja den Well of Eternity, dann den Sunwell, und dadurch is ja sowieso sehr viel Magie überall rumgeschwabbelt, weshalb z.b. in KdA Rhonin Magie aus der Umgebung beziehen kann, Achtung ca. 10.000 Jahre alter Spoiler, nachdem der Quell für kurze Zeit abgeschottet wurde.

Gibt es solch einen Quell auch auf Draenor? Weil die Ausrede mit "beziehen die Magie aus dem Nether" kann ja schlecht gelten, da man das dann auf Azeroth genau so machen könnte :/


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. August 2014)

Schamanistisch von den Elementen die dort vertreten sind


----------



## Seeltas92 (27. August 2014)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schamanistisch von den Elementen die dort vertreten sind




Selbst die Magier, die jetzt von Azeroth nach Draenor kommen? Ich mein, die haben ja theoretisch 0 Verbindung zu denen :/


----------



## Derulu (27. August 2014)

Seeltas92 schrieb:


> Selbst die Magier, die jetzt von Azeroth nach Draenor kommen? Ich mein, die haben ja theoretisch 0 Verbindung zu denen :/




Wie konnten sie es in BC? Damals hieß es, jede Welt verfügt über "magische Ressourcen", die geübte Magier anzapfen können. In Azeroth sind es die Magien der Leylinien (das Zeug, das Malygos nur für sich haben wollte), in Draenor/der Scherbenwelt wird irgendwas anderes angezapft


----------



## arakil (27. August 2014)

Leylienen gibt es schlicht auf jeder welt. Das konzept stammt auch net von blizzard sondern aus der realen welt. 

Ich würde einfach vermuten, dass die magier die Kräfte in sich speichern und daraus zaubern und wann immer sie in die Nähe einer leyliene kommen diese aufladen. Und dinge wie sunwell liegen auf den schnittpunkten zwei oder mehr leylienen. Theoretisch müsste dort auch die magie stärker sein deswegen konnte dort kel'thusad wiederlebet werden und kiljeaden beschworen werden sowie in dalaran archimonde. An normalen orten wäre dies nicht moglich gewesen


----------



## Seeltas92 (27. August 2014)

arakil schrieb:


> Leylienen gibt es schlicht auf jeder welt. Das konzept stammt auch net von blizzard sondern aus der realen welt.
> 
> Ich würde einfach vermuten, dass die magier die Kräfte in sich speichern und daraus zaubern und wann immer sie in die Nähe einer leyliene kommen diese aufladen. Und dinge wie sunwell liegen auf den schnittpunkten zwei oder mehr leylienen. Theoretisch müsste dort auch die magie stärker sein deswegen konnte dort kel'thusad wiederlebet werden und kiljeaden beschworen werden sowie in dalaran archimonde. An normalen orten wäre dies nicht moglich gewesen




hmm, das ergibt wohl sinn... vielen dank


----------



## KodiakderBär (27. August 2014)

naja das magier es einfahc in sich selbst speichern ist nicht ganz korrekt.
in gezeiten des krieges zeigt kalec jaina etwas worauf hin sie ihn fragt sind dann wir alle aus magie? was kalec bejaht.
wie illidan von rohnin im krieg der ahnen lernt kann man die magie immer und über all aus allem ziehn. normalerweise und wie die meisten magier machn is das kein problem. allerdings kann mans wie manche blutelfen machn auch übertreiben.

magie gab es übrigens in draneor schon lange vor horde und dunklem portal. in aufstieg der horde wird erzählt das die draenai schon seit ihrer ankunft magie benutzten. das das keine schamanismus ist wird daraus klar der nobundo der erste schami der draenai wurde un das erst lange nach dem fall shattraths. 

außerdem erfährt man in der krieg der ahnen triologie das die brennende legion meist durch das nutzen von magie auf welten aufmerksam wird.

magie ist also etwas was es überall gibt natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder stelln wo es mehr magie gibt (leylinien, brunnen der ewigkeit usw)
in irgend einem roman ich weis nicht welcher vielleicht war es auch ein ingame buch wurde geschrieben das es einen magier gab der die meinung vertrat das magie ein element wie feuer wasser usw ist was allerdings zwei fragen auf wirft einmal warum es nicht auch zu schamanen spricht und andererseits woher sonst magie elementare kommen ( diverse gegner siehe zb: nethersturm,düsterbruch kadgars diener der uns andauernd über all rumführt)


----------



## Seeltas92 (28. August 2014)

Achsooo. STIMMT. Das sieht man ja auch im TBC-Cinematic wo die Blutelfen-Schnegge dem Manawyrm komplett aufsaugt x.x


----------



## Yodaku (24. September 2014)

Hab ne Weile nicht mehr gezockt, um genau zu sein seit WOTLK nicht mehr. Mir scheint ich hab ne Menge verpasst.
Also frag ich einfach mal drauf los:

 

1. Was ist in der Altstadt von IF passiert?

 

2. Warum haben sich die Wildhammer Zwerge (so heißen die doch, oder?!) den Zwergen in IF angeschlossen?

 

3. Die Tochter von Muradin Bronzebart wurde doch von diesem Dunkeleisenzwerg (wer war das nochmal?) entführt und hat ein Kind mit ihm bekommen, wie kam es genau dazu? Und warum ist sie nun wieder in IF?

 

4. Ist es nun wegen dem Bund der drei Hämmer möglich Zwergen Magier/Hexer/Schamanen erstellen zu können?


----------



## Derulu (24. September 2014)

Hab ne Weile nicht mehr gezockt, um genau zu sein seit WOTLK nicht mehr. Mir scheint ich hab ne Menge verpasst.
Also frag ich einfach mal drauf los:

 

1. Was ist in der Altstadt von IF passiert?

 

2. Warum haben sich die Wildhammer Zwerge (so heißen die doch, oder?!) den Zwergen in IF angeschlossen?

 

3. Die Tochter von Muradin Bronzebart wurde doch von diesem Dunkeleisenzwerg (wer war das nochmal?) entführt und hat ein Kind mit ihm bekommen, wie kam es genau dazu? Und warum ist sie nun wieder in IF?

 

4. Ist es nun wegen dem Bund der drei Hämmer möglich Zwergen Magier/Hexer/Schamanen erstellen zu können?

 

 

ad alles: Im Zuge der Vorgeschichte des Kataklysmus versuchte König Magni Bronzebart tief unter Eisenschmiede einen uralten Zauber der Irdenen, der in Ulduar gefunden wurde, zu wirken und wurde dabei in einen riesigen Diamanten verwandelt. Die Bronzebart-Zwerge hatten ihren König verloren und genau zu der Zeit kehrte Moira Thaurissan, Witwe des Dunkeleisenkönigs und Tochter von Magni, mitsamt ihrem kleinen Sohn, dem rechtmässigen Thronerben von Eisenschmiede (und auch der Dunkeleisen), mitsamt ihrem Volk der Dunkeleisen-Zwerge, nach Eisenschmiede zurück und beanspruchte den Thron für ihren Sohn bzw., solange der noch ein Baby bzw. Kind ist, für sich. Sie regierte allerdings auf die Art der Dunkeleisen, also durch eine Art strenge Dikatur, was zu einem Aufstand in Eisenschmiede und beinahe zum Bürgerkrieg (daher die Veränderung der Altstadt) und der Ermordung Moiras und ihres Sohnes durch einen wütenden Mob geführt hätte (was durch den Einsatz Anduins, der dort als Paladinlehrling weilte und schließlich dem Varians verhindert wurde). Schließlich einigte man sich darauf, dass Eisenschmiede, bis zur Thronreife von Moiras Sohn bzw. der Umkehr der Verwandlung Magnis, nicht von Moira alleine, der unter den Bronzebart-Zwergen nmisstraut wird (sie wurde schießlich von Tharissan, nicht wie von Magni behauptet, verzaubert und entführt, sondern sie hatte sich in ihn verliebt und war mit ihm abgehauen), zukünftig von einem Triumvirat geführt wird, bestehend aus Moira als Vertreterin der Dunkeleisenzwerge, Magnis jüngsten Bruder Muradin als Vertreter der Bronzebarts und, damit diese beiden Fraktionen, die sich aufs tiefste misstrauen, sich nicht in einem etwaigen Bürgerkrieg auslöschen, dem Than der Wildhammer-Zwerge Falstaff Wildhammer als "Puffer", regiert wird. Somit sind die 3 großen Zwergenvölker wieder zu einem Volk vereint


----------



## Yodaku (24. September 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Was sich mir allerdings noch nicht erschließt ist, warum die Wildhammer Zwerge da mit machen? Sie sind doch unbeteiligte Aussenstehende und der Eingriff in das Geschehen birgt immerhin ein enormes Risiko, welches schlimmstenfalls in einem Bürgerkreig endet, für ihr Volk.

 

Und heißt das nun im umkehrschluss, dass alle Zwergen Schamanen den Wildhämmern angehören und die Hexer/Magier dem Dunkeleisenclan? Oder wird das Loretechnisch wieder so erklärt, dass durch den zusammenschluss der drei Hämmer die einzelnen Fraktionen ihre "Lehren" untereinander verbreiten?


----------



## Derulu (24. September 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Was sich mir allerdings noch nicht erschließt ist, warum die Wildhammer Zwerge da mit machen? Sie sind doch unbeteiligte Aussenstehende und der Eingriff in das Geschehen birgt immerhin ein enormes Risiko, welches schlimmstenfalls in einem Bürgerkreig endet, für ihr Volk.

 

Und heißt das nun im umkehrschluss, dass alle Zwergen Schamanen den Wildhämmern angehören und die Hexer/Magier dem Dunkeleisenclan? Oder wird das Loretechnisch wieder so erklärt, dass durch den zusammenschluss der drei Hämmer die einzelnen Fraktionen ihre "Lehren" untereinander verbreiten?

 

Natürlich lernt man voneinander

Und die Wildhämmer machen da mit, weil sie sich in Cataclysm der Allianz anschließen, nachdem sich ihre Feinde in ihrer Heimat, der Drachenmalclan der Orcs, sich Garroshs Horde anschließt und schließlich gebeten werden, ein beruhigender Puffer zwischen Moiras Fraktion und Muradins Fraktion zu sein


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. November 2014)

Mich interessieren mal n paar Dinge, die ich nich so wirklich checke oder mitbekommen habe.

 

Zu WoW allgemein:

- Warum is Rexxar eigentlich auf Kalimdor? Er scheint ja nicht mit den Orcs um Thrall nach Kalimdor gekommen zu sein. Gibts da Infos zu?

- Warum sind die Oger auf Kalimdor, wenn sie doch eigentlich aus Draenor kommen?

 

Zu WoD:

- Wo zum Geier ist die Festung der Stürme und die Exodar? Müssten doch eigentlich noch vorhanden sein.

- Wo sind die ganzen Naaru? Man sieht ja nur 2 Stück. In BC lungerten die ja an jeder Ecke rum.

- Warum helfen wir eigentlich Arakkoa, denen wir noch in BC die Schnäbel vermöbelt haben?

 

Edith: Warum helfen in Shat so viele Blutelfen den Draenei im Kampf gegen die Dämonen/eiserne Horde?


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (1. Dezember 2014)

./push ^^


----------



## Derulu (1. Dezember 2014)

Mich interessieren mal n paar Dinge, die ich nich so wirklich checke oder mitbekommen habe.

 

Zu WoW allgemein:

- Warum is Rexxar eigentlich auf Kalimdor? Er scheint ja nicht mit den Orcs um Thrall nach Kalimdor gekommen zu sein. Gibts da Infos zu?

- Warum sind die Oger auf Kalimdor, wenn sie doch eigentlich aus Draenor kommen?

 

Zu WoD:

- Wo zum Geier ist die Festung der Stürme und die Exodar? Müssten doch eigentlich noch vorhanden sein.

- Wo sind die ganzen Naaru? Man sieht ja nur 2 Stück. In BC lungerten die ja an jeder Ecke rum.

- Warum helfen wir eigentlich Arakkoa, denen wir noch in BC die Schnäbel vermöbelt haben?

 

Edith: Warum helfen in Shat so viele Blutelfen den Draenei im Kampf gegen die Dämonen/eiserne Horde?

 

ad 1) Der kam als "Entdecker" nach Azeroth bzw. blieb nach dem Krieg und kam irgendwann eben auch nach Kalimdor

ad 2) Die Oger auf Kalimdor kamen mit der Horde im ersten Krieg, denn viele ihrer Stämme waren Mitglieder dieser "ersten" Horde. Die Oger der  Steinbrecher (die in den Düstermarschen) sind übrigens immer noch Mitglieder der Horde, also "Thralls Horde", sie sind bloß kein spielbares Volk.

 

ad 3) Die Festung der Stürme (die Exodar ist ein "Teil" der Festung der Stürme, ein so genannter "Satellit", so wie die Mechanar, die Botanika und die Arkatraz) waren nicht immer auf Dreanor stationiert, dieser Dimensions-Raumhafen kam erst als Unterstützung, als es den Draenei an den Kragen ging von Seiten der Brennenden Legion (die Naaru sind die Erzfeinde der Legion) - soweit war und ist es aber (noch?) nicht auf dem Draenor wo wir gerade kämpfen.

ad 4) In BC sind die Naaru auch (fast) in "Truppenstärke"  aufgetaucht, weil die Brennende Legion (oder ihre damalige "Armee", die Horde) die Draenei angegriffen hat - hier ist das nicht der Fall (die Eiserne Horde hat keinen Dämoneneinfluss), deshalb fehlen diese Truppen, es sind nur die "Überreste" und "Überlebenden" (beim Absturz von Ogu'shun) der Übersiedelung der Draenei nach Draenor auf Draenor verbleiben

ad 5) Weil diese Arrakoa uns "freundlich" gesinnt sind und von den religiösen Spinnern ihrer Zivilisation gnadenlos verfolgt werden und wir etwas übrig haben für arme Verfolgte: Wir haben ja auch den "Fans" Y'shars geholfen, den Klaxxi, obwohl die eigentlich auch "böse" sind. Die verstossenen Arakoa sind in Draenor noch nicht "böse", dazu entwickelten sie sich erst, durch das, was auf Draenor von Seiten ihres Volkes mit ihnen passierte und was mit unserem Dreanor passiert ("Big Bang"^^)

ad 6) Weil die "Blutelfen" mit unseren Truppen kiamen, die "Blutelfen" aus Azeroth in der Scherbenwelt kamen ja erst durch das Dunkle Portal nach dDraenor - nur bei "uns" ist diese Zeit lange vorbei, dort wird sie vermutlich nie passieren


----------



## KodiakderBär (1. Dezember 2014)

wir helfen den verstoßenden arrakoa weil wir keine lust habn das diese religiösen spinner unsere basis mit ihrem superlaser(diese riesenlupe mit der man die strahlen zu nem dünnen extrem heftigem strahl bündeln kann) während wir uns mit unserer armee mit den eisernen kloppen. außerdem können diese verstoßenden arrakoa sich als nützliche verbündete erweisen. wir können jeden verbündeten gebrauchen


----------



## Shaila (17. Februar 2016)

Welche genaue Rolle spielt Rukhmar innerhalb der Arakkoa-Kultur? Das ist der Weltboss, der über die Spitzen von Arak im alternativen Draenor kreist.


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2016)

rukhmar wurde direkt für wod entworfen. du findest nirgendswo ne info, die ihn anderswo verwurstet. auf deutsch: den vogel gibts nur da als itemspender


----------



## Derulu (17. Februar 2016)

Welche genaue Rolle spielt Rukhmar innerhalb der Arakkoa-Kultur?
 

Rukhmar ist die Schöpferin der Arakkoa

 

Rukhmar ist eine alte Sonnengöttin Draenors. 

Sie und der Rabengott Anzu besiegten zusammen die Wolkenschlange Sethe, die aus Eifersucht auf Rukhmar, die so strahlend war und so hoch liegen konnte wie keine andere der alten fliegenden Urgottheiten Draenors, die Sonnengöttin töten wollte und dazu den Rabengott Anzu für ihre Plan als Komplizen gewinnen wollte. Doch Anzu misstraute der Wolkenschlange, warnte Rukhmar, sodass diese auf den kurz darauf folgenden Hinterhalt vorbereitet war und Sethe zu Boden schleudern konnte, wo Anzu ihn tötete und bis auf die Knochen auffraß. Doch Sethe stieß im Todeskampf einen schlecklichen Fluch aus und Anzu wurde dessen Opfer. Der Rabengott verwandelte sich, angefüllt mit dem Hass von Sethe in ihm und wurde zu einem verkrüppelten, flugunfähigen und bösen Wesen. Rukhmar war von diesem Fluch so angewidert, dass sie aus ihrer angestammten Heimat, den Spitzen von Arakk floh.Sie erschuf an ihrem Zufluchtsort ein neues Volk, stark und edel wie sie selbst und klug sowie wissensdurstig wie Anzu, von dem sie hoffte, dass es irgendwann nach Arakk zurückkehren würde und dann den Himmel so wie sie beherrschen  würde - die Arakkoa.


----------



## Havok700 (11. April 2016)

*Klingelt*

 

Hallo, ich bin Abgesandter von der Silbernen Hand und dies ist mein Begleiter Lord Maxwell Tyrosus, wir sind hier um Ihnen das Licht zu bringen. *Mit dem Hammer auf den Typen einprügelt*

 

*zu Maxwell schaut* Wie Lord Uther es immer sagte:"Die Gerechtigkeit mit dem Hammer unter's Volk bringen!"

 

Ich wurde "neulich" im RP (Die-Aldor) gefragt warum die Lord Uther-Statue, die auf dem Kathedralenplatz einen Löwen-Gürtel trägt. Dazu hätte ich gerne eine Antwort - wenn die jemand hat. Ist es "nur" der Ehre wegen? Weil die Statue eben in Sturmwind steht? Das sieht nämlich stark nach Lothars Gurt aus, den ja eigentlich Varian trägt.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2016)

Der Löwe ist doch das Wappen der Allianz wenn ich mich nicht irre. Hab Gerde keine Quelle n zur hand


----------



## ARKitekt (13. April 2016)

die lore wurde jetzt upgedates... wer ist den jetzt Titan und wer nur keeper?


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2016)

die lore wurde jetzt upgedates... wer ist den jetzt Titan und wer nur keeper?

 

 

Immer noch dieselben wie zuvor.

 

Aman'Thul, Eonar, Norgannon, Kaz'goroth, Aggramar, Golganneth, (Sargeras), usw.: Titanen  (alle "tot", im Kampf von Sargeras getötet - ihre Seelen bzw. Teile davon gerettet, sind über ewige Zeiten nach Azeroth gewandert und in ihre Wächter "eingedrungen")

Loken, Archeadas, Hodir, Mimiron, Thorim, Tyr, Ra(-Den), usw.: Keeper

Azeroth: Ungeborener Titan, mächtiger als je ein Titan zuvor


----------

